# Hvide Sande 2011



## LAC (17. Dezember 2010)

Hallo freunde des hvide sande threads,

als kleines weihnachtsgeschenk für euch, eröffne ich hiermit, den aktuellen hvide sande thread  2011.
Betrachte ich den thread hvide sande 2010, so stelle ich fest, dass er um etwa 30 % sich vergrößert hat gegenüber das Jahr 2009. 
Die etwa 3000 antworten und über 100.000 hits sind zeichen, dass sich hier etwas zum positiven bewegt hat.

Ich danke allen, die mit fachlichen aber auch mit lustigen postings, diesen thread farbenfroh gestaltet haben - so soll es weiter gehen im jahre 2011. 

Es soll ein platz werden, wo jeder ob laie oder profi seine fragen oder auch sein wissen, betreffend der angelei und vieles mehr posten kann. In unseren reihen sind wissenschaftler, angelprofis, anfänger und personen die hier vor ort leben vertreten. Es sind menschen wie du und ich, die alle die angelei lieben und auf jede frage, eine gezielte antwort geben können. 
Es lohnt sich, mal einen blick im hvide sande 2011 thread zu werfen, denn dort kann man sich bestens über die fischarten, fangplätze und -methoden sowie über die aktuellen neuigkeiten  vor ort informieren.

Wünsche allen ein frohes weihnachtsfest!

Nachsatz:
Neulinge unter uns, können sich einen kleinen vorgeschmack im hvide sande thread 2010 - 
hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=173529 holen

Liebe grüße aus dänemark


----------



## shorty 38 (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Otto gib alles!

Spaß bei Seite. Es gibt hier wenige Threads, die diesem hier das Wasser reichen können.

Infos sind hier Top!
Diskussion ist hier erwünscht!
Fragen sind erlaubt!
Ferner reden wir hier über eine der schönsten Stellen in DK!

Gruß Stefan


----------



## FangeNichts5 (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hey Otto!
Deinen Eingangspost hätte man nicht besser schreiben können!
Na dann ein Frohes Fest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!#6
MFG
Timo


----------



## Uwe_H (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Na denn, auf ein Neues...

Manchmal wundere ich mich, dass schon im September die Lebkuchen und Schokoladennikoläuse und vor allem die Dominosteine und Christstollen in den Supermärkten Einzug halten.
Das unmittelbar nach Aschermittwoch die Osterhasen einziehen.
Das Saisongeschäft beginnt immer früher, immer mehr wollen auf den Zug aufspringen und ihren Schnitt machen.

Muss ich mich jetzt auch daran gewöhnen bereits am 17. Dezember 2010 im 2011er Fred zu schreiben???

Jungs, ihr werdet auch immer früher...hier hat es heute nacht rund 15cm geschneit, ich habe jetzt eine Stunde lang Schnee geschippt und den Gehweg und die Einfahrten von den Schneemassen befreit. Mein Handy spinnt rum, morgen gehts nach Holland für zwei Tage, das Jagdrevier ist eingeschneit, ich habe noch immer keinen Weihnachtsbraten für die Sippe, in der Schule spielen alle seit Oktober nur noch Weihnachtslieder und ihr habt nix besseres zu tun als über Hvide Sande in 2011 zu schreiben. Ne ne ne...das kann so nicht weitergehen.

Deshalb: am 11.6.2011 bin ich auch wieder vor Ort und es sind nur noch 5 Monate und 24 Tage ab heute...und bis dahin freu ich mich auch wie Bolle, dass es endlich wieder nach Dänemark geht bei bestem Urlaubswetter und das für volle zwei Wochen in den Pfingstferien...

Und nur mal so im Nachsatz erwähnt...warum mussten wir bis zum 17.12. auf die Eröffnung des 2011er Freds warten???


----------



## carpfreak1990 (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Super Posted Otto. Auch wenns zufrüh ist dafür ein frohes neues jahr. Ich werde leider erst im April/Mai oben sein. Das ist noch eine ewigkeit.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Costas (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo

Von meiner Stelle auch frohe, erholsame und wenn möglich auch fangreiche Festtage #g.

Gruss #h
Costas


----------



## jottweebee (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch

wünscht aus Spanien mit dem Wunsch, dass es bei den Freunden von HS weiterhin so, wie es 2010 war, bleibt.


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



jottweebee schrieb:


> Frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch
> 
> wünscht aus Spanien mit dem Wunsch, dass es bei den Freunden von HS weiterhin so, wie es 2010 war, bleibt.


 


Hallo Jürgen,#h

danke für die lieben Wünsche.Alles Gute und halte die Ohren 
steif.#6
Hoffentlich gibts nächstes Jahr ein Wiedersehen.:m


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## elwiss (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo,

is' klar muß ja weiter gehen !

Erstmal vielen Dank an alle Verückten des HV Trööt der letzten Jahre für die innovativen, meißt sachlich perfekten, und manchmal... einfach nur amüsanten Berichte hier !

Ich Wünsche allen (vor allem dem "Harten Kern") frohe und besinnliche Weihnachtstage.
Leider ist die Zeit sehr schnell-lebig ? (sch.. Rechtschreibreform) geworden. Vor den Tagen (nicht die Tage), kehrt trotzdem immer irgendwie eine Ruhe ein, die jeder Mensch auch gut gebrauchen kann !

Ich freue mich jedenfalls, hier, so selten das auch ist, mich mit Euch auszutauschen !

Genug der Duselei:

Alles Gute fürs neue Jahr in Hvide Sande ! 


Gruß

Björn


----------



## LAC (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo zusammen,
es ist ja nett, dass hier schon die ersten postings erscheinen, aber so war es nicht gemeint. 
Postet doch erst, wenn das jahr begonnen hat - sonst wird am jahresende das ergebniss verfälscht.
Nun bin ich ja schon einige jahre dabei und kenne so manch einen, wie süchtig  er veranlagt ist, deshalb habe ich mir gesagt, dieses weihnachtsgeschäft sollte man ruhig mitnehmen - sie haben ja sonst nichts zu tun über die feiertage  :q

@ Timo, ein hornhechte von 65 cm länge ist zwar ok, aber jürgen hatte schon welche von 68 cm länge, die er jedoch wie eine spiralfeder gerollt hatte, damit sie im beutel passten, gestreckt hatten sie die metermarke überschritten.:q das ist keine seltenheit, jedoch nur in den ersten wochen möglich, danach werden sie von monat zu monat kleiner.


----------



## elwiss (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> es ist ja nett, dass hier schon die ersten postings erscheinen, aber so war es nicht gemeint.
> Postet doch erst, wenn das jahr begonnen hat - sonst wird am jahresende das ergebniss verfälscht.
> Nun bin ich ja schon einige jahre dabei und kenne so manch einen, wie süchtig er veranlagt ist, deshalb habe ich mir gesagt, dieses weihnachtsgeschäft sollte man ruhig mitnehmen - sie haben ja sonst nichts zu tun über die feiertage :q
> ...


 
Welches Ergenis soll denn noch kommen ?
In'n HS2010 trööt  wird schon über P-Längen gefeilscht und über Altersunterschiede...

Nun laßt uns doch mal diese Zeit nutzen um uns gern zu haben !! |bigeyes

Süchtig sind wir alle !

O-Ton Otto / First HV - Not Guru..

SMS Sparche kann ich nich....


----------



## LAC (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Elwiss
ich wundere mich ja auch über dieses ergebnis, dass er so farbenfroh ist,  lockt sicherlich. Wenn man sich ein fachbuch kauft, würde man nicht diese zeit opfern - aber welch ein süchtiger will das. Ein buch kann man nur lesen, wenn man fragen hat, kommt keine antwort z.b. bist du jetzt in aller ruhe am trinken und ziehst dir gleichzeitig die postings rein d.h,  bald besoffen - ich hoffe du antwortest, da du ja kein buch bist. :q 
Herrlich diese abendstunden:q:q:q:q:q
Es ist zum kotzen :v

wenn keiner antwortet,


----------



## Uwe_H (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Na dann wünsch ich Euch allen auch ein schönes Weihnachtsfest:

www.alphorn-virtuos.de/xmas


----------



## Knurrhahn (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



jottweebee schrieb:


> Frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch
> 
> wünscht aus Spanien mit dem Wunsch, dass es bei den Freunden von HS weiterhin so, wie es 2010 war, bleibt.




Hallo Jürgen,

schön, dass es dir gut geht.
Ich wünsche dir aus dem verschneiten Deutschland alles Gute zum Geburtstag.
Viele Grüße
Knurri


----------



## LAC (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ jottweebee

Hallo Jürgen,
wie ich gerade von knurri lese, hast du geburtstag.

Herzlichen glückwunsch kann ich da nur sagen und noch schöne wochen im südlichen raum - besuchst du auch noch portugal d.h die westlichste bratwurstbude und angelst dort von den felsen?
Wenn ja,  pass höllisch auf, nicht nur an den felsen, sondern auch mit dem wagen, denn da öffnet man die fahrzeugtüren ohne dass man es merkt - inge hat erfahrung damit gemacht - alle papiere und karten wurden gestohlen aus dem kofferraum, das schlimme war, eine flasche portwein auch.:q 

Sei froh dass dort die sonne lacht, hier sind wir von einer scheedecke begraben und kämpfen nicht mit fische, sondern mit der kälte.
Wir sehen uns und wünsche dir außerdem und dein frauchen, frohe weichnachten und einen guten rutsch ins neue jahr, sowie gesundheit und eine gute heimfahrt.
Gruß otto


----------



## FangeNichts5 (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

He Otto, du hast im Eröffnungsbeitrag noch nicht den HS-Trööt 2010 verlinkt, zum Einlesen für Neulinge, wie du es immer schreibst.


----------



## LAC (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> He Otto, du hast im Eröffnungsbeitrag noch nicht den HS-Trööt 2010 verlinkt, zum Einlesen für Neulinge, wie du es immer schreibst.



Hallo Timo, 
werde ich noch machen, wenn ich den thread - ende des jahres - von georg schließen lasse.
LG


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Moin,ihr HS-Verrückten#h#h#h

Hoffentlich seid ihr alle gut ins neue Jahr gekommen.:m
Wünsche euch allen viele tolle Stunden und Tage in HS.#6
Hiermit kann der 2011er Thread dann offiziell starten.

Gruß
Jürgen|wavey:


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hej,
wünsche Euch allen auch ein frohes neues Jahr, vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal in HS.
viele Grüße
carsten


----------



## FangeNichts5 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hey, wünsche ich euch auch!!!:vik:

MFG
Timo


----------



## okram24 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Auch ich wünsche allen HS-Verrückten ein erfolgreches (fischreiches), glückliches und gesundes Jahr 2011!

Gruß Marko


----------



## LAC (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo Jungs und mädels,
ich hoffe ihr hattet alle einen guten rutsch ins neue jahr. 

Jetzt geht es im jahre 2011 hier zur sache, wenn´s um die angelei in der region hvide sande bzw. ringköbingjord geht. Ich hoffe ihr werdet gute informationen von den vielen bordies, die diese regionen zum teil bestens kennen, bekommen.
Auch mit meinem wissen könnt ihr rechnen, versuche mein bestes und werde jede frage beantworten und wenn sie noch so fachlich ist.
Dieser thread soll aber kein wissenschftliches buch werden :q denn dann wird er zu trocken.
Es grüßt euch


----------



## Harti (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Moin HS Freaks,

ich hoffe ihr seit alle gut rein gekommen! :q

Scheint auch der Fall zu sein, denn die ersten Mitglieder der Fan-Gemeinde haben sich ja bereits vor dem PC versammelt.

Ich wünsche allen ein gesundes, spannendes und fischreiches Jahr 2011.#6

Wie wird es weiter gehen? Welches Thema wird uns als nächstes auf die Probe stellen? Aufgehört hat der Trööt mit Kunst,  Maggi und Keilerpisse.:q:q:q
 Bin gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen!   

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

ich wünsche euch ein frohes 2011,viel fisch usw.


----------



## Uwe_H (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Harti schrieb:


> Aufgehört hat der Trööt mit Kunst,  Maggi und Keilerpisse.:q:q:q




Wie wäre es denn mit Hektik, Erotik und Fußpilz???

Auch von mir alles Gute im neuen Jahr 2011!!!

Nur noch 5 Monate und 10 Tage...dann gehts wieder nach HS.
Otto, sag den Hirschen bescheid, ich komme wieder.


----------



## FangeNichts5 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Ich habe vorhin mal den
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=206578
eröffnet. Dann haben wir den auch wieder und der "normale" HS-Trööt wird nicht zu trocken, wie Otto es sagt


----------



## carpfreak1990 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Moin auch von euch allen ein Frohes neues. Viel spass 2011 hier und in HS.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## LAC (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Ich habe vorhin mal den
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=206578
> eröffnet. Dann haben wir den auch wieder und der "normale" HS-Trööt wird nicht zu trocken, wie Otto es sagt



Timo, ich habe mich gewundert, dass du mit deinen jungen jahren einen sachthred eröffnet hast, warst du mit dem hvide sande thread 2010 nicht zufrieden und fehlte es dir an sachlichen informationen?  Ich glaube es sind alle fragen im stil, wie sie gestellt wurden - mal fachlich mal lustig - beantwortet worden.
Du möchtest also mehr wissen, oder willst du dein wissen über diese region den bordies mitteilen.
Beim ersten kann ich dir behilflich sein, jedoch hier im thread, beim zweiten werde ich mir mal - wenn ich zeit habe - diese sachlichen postings und fachgespräche im schthread durchlesen, jedoch nicht eingreifen, d.h. antworten, da sie oft so lustig sind, wenn man sie von der fachlichen seite betrachtet. So hat jeder etwas.

@ Jürgen Breithardt
Jürgen, im alten thread2010, der inzwischen von georg geschlossen wurde, hast du folgende frage gestellt.

@ Otto,#h
 bei uns kommt so eine leichte ONO-Brise an,die riecht 
verdammt nach Keilerpisse.Habt ihr was damit zu tun?#c
 Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:

Hier eine sachliche antwort:
Normal kann es nicht sein, dass diese brise bis nach solingen dringt. Die kältefront ist hier verschwunden, die temperaturen liegen über den gefriepunkt und tag und nacht sind die gas, wasser, scheixxe leute unterwegs und befassen sich mit den rohrbrüchen, die jetzt ans tageslicht kommen.  Du solltest mal schnell im keller schauen, ob nicht ein rohr ein loch hat, denn durch die wärme, kann dieser geruch bis zur oberen etage steigen.

Sehr oft frieren hier die toiletten der ferienhäuser im winter ein, weil man das stehende wasser in der toilette nicht entfernt hat, sie bekommen dann einen kleinen riss im becken, wo ständig, dieser farbige saft entweicht, kaumm sichtbar. Uber weihnachten und neujahr - wenn die saison ist - die touristen diesen frohlockenden geruch förmlich suchen. bis sie ihn lolalisiert haben. Der familienrat beschießt dann, dass man sich ab jetzt anständig benehmen soll auf der toilette - der geruch bleibt aber.



.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Ich habe vorhin mal den
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=206578
> eröffnet. Dann haben wir den auch wieder und der "normale" HS-Trööt wird nicht zu trocken, wie Otto es sagt



hallo sorry ich finde diesen sachtread völlig überflüssig, kommt auch nichts anderes raus als hier. ist nur blöder weil es hier getrennt wird.

mfg


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> Timo, ich habe mich gewundert, dass du mit deinen jungen jahren einen sachthred eröffnet hast, warst du mit dem hvide sande thread 2010 nicht zufrieden und fehlte es dir an sachlichen informationen? Ich glaube es sind alle fragen im stil, wie sie gestellt wurden - mal fachlich mal lustig - beantwortet worden.
> Du möchtest also mehr wissen, oder willst du dein wissen über diese region den bordies mitteilen.
> Beim ersten kann ich dir behilflich sein, jedoch hier im thread, beim zweiten werde ich mir mal - wenn ich zeit habe - diese sachlichen postings und fachgespräche im schthread durchlesen, jedoch nicht eingreifen, d.h. antworten, da sie oft so lustig sind, wenn man sie von der fachlichen seite betrachtet. So hat jeder etwas.
> 
> ...


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo so bald gehts nach Dänemark, natürlich erstmal für die Frauen nach Blavand. Und dann gehts mal wieder zu Otto, mal gucken was wir da schaffen an Fischen. Ich hoffe die Seehunde lassen noch was über.

@Jürgen : Denk an unseren Grillabend in HvideSande. Lecker Bier.

@Otto : otto du weisst ja diese Jahr noch in alter besetzung und nächstes Jahr wirds anders.


----------



## Uwe_H (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> @Otto : otto du weisst ja diese Jahr noch in alter besetzung und nächstes Jahr wirds anders.



Hach, der Nachwuchs ist unterwegs, was???



Wann soll denn das Treffen in HS sein???


----------



## Harti (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> Hallo so bald gehts nach Dänemark, natürlich erstmal für die Frauen nach Blavand. *Und dann gehts mal wieder zu Otto,* mal gucken was wir da schaffen an Fischen. Ich hoffe die Seehunde lassen noch was über.
> 
> Hej Fabi #h
> 
> ...


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Nachwuchs was das ??????

Also wir sind ab 11.06 ne Woche da in Blavand, und wann ich bei otto bin weiss ich noch nicht genau. Torsten das bin ich dann aber ganz flexibel, muss nur gucken wann meine OP kommt.

mfg


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> Nachwuchs was das ??????
> 
> Also wir sind ab 11.06 ne Woche da in Blavand, und wann ich bei otto bin weiss ich noch nicht genau. Torsten das bin ich dann aber ganz flexibel, *muss nur gucken wann meine OP kommt.*
> 
> mfg


 

Fabi,#h

kein Problem.Machen wir am letzten Tag,da können wir noch ein paar Tage vorher zaubern.Und keine Angst,wir kriegen das an Hand guter Literatur und Wikipedia schon gebacken.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Jürgen,
glaubst du, dass Timo aus diesen gründen den sachthread eröffnet hat? Das wäre aber ein fehler, denn um in der ferkel-liga aufzusteigen, benötigt man rechlich spieler, damit man seine fähigkeiten auch posten kann. Ich glaube er bleibt uns treu, da er dort nur unter profis sich befindet |supergri  die rein sachlich antworten. Sollte er dort mit den worten ferkeln, oh je , oh je - das wird dann übel bestraft, weil er faslch zeugnis geredet hat.

@ Hatri
Torsten, wann Fabi zu mir kommen will, kann ich dir nicht sagen, es sind alles träume, ich lese es jetzt zum ersten mal. Er schwebt momentan in anderen wolken, die freude bereiten, ihn aber auch verwirren. Warten wir mal ab, wie sich alles entwickelt.


----------



## Balouderbaer (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo zuammen,

ich finde auch, dass der Hvide Sande 2011 Thread zum "Ferkeln" reicht!
Der zweite Hvide Sande Thread ist überflüssig!

Ich wünsche euch Allen ein gutes und erfolgreiches 2011!
Manfred|wavey:


----------



## Uwe_H (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> Nachwuchs was das ??????
> 
> Also wir sind ab 11.06 ne Woche da in Blavand, und wann ich bei otto bin weiss ich noch nicht genau. Torsten das bin ich dann aber ganz flexibel, muss nur gucken wann meine OP kommt.
> 
> mfg



Na und ich dachte du wärest bei Otto untergekommen...#h


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Na und ich dachte du wärest bei Otto untergekommen...#h



Nein ich muss eine hälfte der Frauen ertmal beruhigen mit Blavand, und dann kommen die nächsten damit geht das dann nach Otto. Sparen tue ich schon auf beides . Hab 2 Spardosen auf der einen steht Shopping Blavand und die auf der anderen steht Spass Urlaub Pur bei Otto und Inge.

@Otto : Zum ersten mal ? Du weisst doch das wir jetzt jedes jahr kommen und die letzten Jahre auch gekommen sind. 2009 sogar 2x. Und du wusstes es doch das ich komme, e sei denn du hast dir meine PN nicht richtig durchgelesen, aber ich verzeihe dir, bist ja nicht mehr der jüngste

mfg


----------



## Uwe_H (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> Nein ich muss eine hälfte der Frauen ertmal beruhigen mit Blavand, und dann kommen die nächsten damit geht das dann nach Otto. Sparen tue ich schon auf beides . Hab 2 Spardosen auf der einen steht Shopping Blavand und die auf der anderen steht Spass Urlaub Pur bei Otto und Inge.
> 
> @Otto : Zum ersten mal ? Du weisst doch das wir jetzt jedes jahr kommen und die letzten Jahre auch gekommen sind. 2009 sogar 2x. Und du wusstes es doch das ich komme, e sei denn du hast dir meine PN nicht richtig durchgelesen, aber ich verzeihe dir, bist ja nicht mehr der jüngste
> 
> mfg



Jetzt muss ich mal rekapitulieren: Mit der einen Hälfte Deiner Frauen fährst Du zum Shopping nach Blavand und mit der anderen Hälfte Deiner Frauen fährst Du zu Otto. Und trotzdem kommst Du nur einmal im Jahr, bzw. bist Du 2009 zweimal gekommen. 
Hmmm...da wundert es mich nicht, dass es mit dem Nachwuchs nicht klappt.

Aber jetzt muss ich nochmal ganz blöd fragen: Eine Woche lang nur Shopping in Blavand? Da bist Du doch in einer halben Stunde aus hingefahren von Lydum und in ca 20 Minuten ist doch fertig geshoppt in Blavand. Da ist doch nur Knäck und Bräck, und der ist doch mehr als überschaubar.

Blavand hatte ich im Winter 09/10, 14 Tage lang, das reicht bis heute noch vor. Viel zu viel Trubel, Menschen und Unruhe. Das war mir zu hibbelig, vor allem der Verkehr. Und einen vernünftigen Kaffee gibt es dort auch nicht, dazu sind wir immer nach Vejers gefahren.


----------



## FangeNichts5 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Jürgen und Otto
Da habt ihr mich wohl erwischt|rolleyes
Ne, im Ernst: Ich dachte mir, ich mache den Sachtrööt auf, für die, die hier das "Gelaber" zu nervig finden. Oder manch andere Fragen gehen hier ja auch unter. Und da der Thread letztes Jahr gut angenommen wurde, habe ich den Sachthread wieder eröffnet.
Und er soll ja auch keine Konkurrenz zum "einzig wahren HS-Thread" werden|supergri


----------



## Uwe_H (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



FangeNichts5;3180201Ne schrieb:


> Dann verstehe ich nicht, was die in HS wollen...das Gelaber live erleben? #q


----------



## FangeNichts5 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Dann verstehe ich nicht, was die in HS wollen...das Gelaber live erleben? #q


 
Es gab ja zumindest im letzten Jahr eine Diskussion, daraus ist dann ja der Sachthread entstanden.


----------



## Uwe_H (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Es gab ja zumindest im letzten Jahr eine Diskussion, daraus ist dann ja der Sachthread entstanden.



Na, eine Diskussion ist ja so gut wie nix...#c

Aber ich muss eingestehen, die Diskussion habe ich verpasst, die muss dann wohl im Gelaber untergegangen sein...


----------



## LAC (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Wolfburg Virus
Fabi, keine angst und aufregung, ich habe es im kopf gespeichert. In meinem alter, lese ich alles zweimal, damit es bei mir haften bleit. 
Wichtig ist, das du mir den termin sagst, wann deine spardose voll ist. :q nicht dass ich dann nicht da bin.

@ FangeNichts
Timo, mir ist es egal, welchen thread du eröffnest, jedoch wie Uwe es angeschnitten hat, wurde ja solch ein sachtread im letzten jahr schon eröffnet, da sich einige bordies nach den zeilen die costas erwähnte, aufgeregt haben, dass der hvide sande thread nicht sachlich genug ist. 
Nun habe ich damals schon erwähnt, dass ich nicht die zeit habe, auf zwei hochzeiten zu tanzen, wenn es um eine region geht. 
Timo, ein thread entwickelt sich auf die fragen die gestellt werden. Und wenn einer eine sachliche frage stellt, dann bin ich der letzte, der diese nicht nach meinem wissen beantworte. Ich glaube so machen es auch die bordies. 
Das die antworten unterschiedlich sind, ist klar, da in unseren reihen sich profis bis hin zum laien sich bewegen.
Sind es jedoch dumme fragen, die gestellt werden, dann kann es sein, dass die antwort anders ausfällt, als man sich dieses vorgestellt hat, so ist es halt und wenn sie ins ferkelhafte gehen, so wie du sie ja beherrscht, dann rege ich mich nicht auf und spiele da auch mit.
Diese mischung macht ihn interessant.
Normal brauchen wir keinen thread aufmachen, da alles schon zig mal geschrieben wurde in den letzten zwei jahren. Es hat sich kaum was verändert, man kann es lesen. 
Wer dafür keine zeit hat, der sollte seine spezielle frage ins netz stellen, dann wird sie beantwortet. 
Hier ist eine truppe, die sich über die angelei in hvide sande informieren möchten, hier werden die fischarten und ihr fressverhalten durchleichtet und die besten fangmethoden,  aber auch ob noch forellen in der put und take anlage sind und wann die fische denn nach hvide sande kommen.
Ist das nicht schön und alle bekommen eine sachliche antwort.
Was will man mehr.


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

so, ich hoffe alle hvide sande fan´s sind gut im neuen jahr und hvide sande thread 2011 angekommen.
es macht immer wieder spass die einträge im thread zu lesen auch wenn man mal "nur gelaaaber" findet. 
gruss aus stuttgart olav


----------



## Uwe_H (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Wie sieht es eigentlich Anfang März am Fjord aus??? 
Sind die Heringe schon da? Die Hornis im Anflug? Die Seehunde an der Schleuse ausgehungert? Geht man lieber in die Brandung auf Dorsch und Co? Sind zu dieser Zeit die Strände mit Touristen überlaufen? Sind die Ferienhäuser und -wohnungen alle ausgebucht? Wie wird das Wetter sein? Ist das Eis auf dem Fjord schon wieder verschwunden und die Hechte und Barsche hungrig? Sind die P&T's schon wieder voll besetzt? Welchen Wobbler sollt eman unbedingt dabei haben? Oder sollte ich mir lieber erst mal eine Unterkunft suchen und buchen? Oder sollte ich lieber meine direkte Sozialpartnerin davon überzeugen, dass wir lieber in Richtung HS aufbrechen als nach Fehmarn?

Also, alles ernsthafte Fragen, bekomme ich hier eine Antwort oder soll ich lieber in den Sachfred wechseln?

Otto, please gimme your five cents!!!


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich mal rekapitulieren: Mit der einen Hälfte Deiner Frauen fährst Du zum Shopping nach Blavand und mit der anderen Hälfte Deiner Frauen fährst Du zu Otto. Und trotzdem kommst Du nur einmal im Jahr, bzw. bist Du 2009 zweimal gekommen.
> Hmmm...da wundert es mich nicht, dass es mit dem Nachwuchs nicht klappt.
> 
> Aber jetzt muss ich nochmal ganz blöd fragen: Eine Woche lang nur Shopping in Blavand? Da bist Du doch in einer halben Stunde aus hingefahren von Lydum und in ca 20 Minuten ist doch fertig geshoppt in Blavand. Da ist doch nur Knäck und Bräck, und der ist doch mehr als überschaubar.
> ...



Hallo natürlich fahre ich von da auch nach otto und zum Angeln. Bisschen an den Fjordausläufern und in HvideSande. Das lass ich mir da nicht entgehen. :vik:

Ja Otoo ich sag wann die Spardose voll ist. Sonst lässt mir dein Haustürschlüssel und so da. Dann lümmel ich mich auf dein schönes weiches Sofa HIHI

mfg


----------



## FangeNichts5 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Wie sieht es eigentlich Anfang März am Fjord aus???
> Sind die Heringe schon da? Die Hornis im Anflug? Die Seehunde an der Schleuse ausgehungert? Geht man lieber in die Brandung auf Dorsch und Co? Sind zu dieser Zeit die Strände mit Touristen überlaufen? Sind die Ferienhäuser und -wohnungen alle ausgebucht? Wie wird das Wetter sein? Ist das Eis auf dem Fjord schon wieder verschwunden und die Hechte und Barsche hungrig? Sind die P&T's schon wieder voll besetzt? Welchen Wobbler sollt eman unbedingt dabei haben? Oder sollte ich mir lieber erst mal eine Unterkunft suchen und buchen? Oder sollte ich lieber meine direkte Sozialpartnerin davon überzeugen, dass wir lieber in Richtung HS aufbrechen als nach Fehmarn?
> 
> Also, alles ernsthafte Fragen, bekomme ich hier eine Antwort oder soll ich lieber in den Sachfred wechseln?
> ...



Mensch, man muss mich doch jetzt nicht so aufziehen, nur weil ich dachte, der 2011er Sachthread ist ne gute Idee!|gr:
Ich wollte mit dem Thread niemanden schaden, und das "Gelaber" habe *ich* nie so erwähnt, dass waren andere Boardies.
Ich werde den Sachthread wohl wieder schließen lassen, hat wohl keinen Sinn...


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Mensch, man muss mich doch jetzt nicht so aufziehen, nur weil ich dachte, der 2011er Sachthread ist ne gute Idee!|gr:
> Ich wollte mit dem Thread niemanden schaden, und das "Gelaber" habe *ich* nie so erwähnt, dass waren andere Boardies.
> Ich werde den Sachthread wohl wieder schließen lassen, hat wohl keinen Sinn...




Hallo sorry nichts gegen dich, aber der Sachthread ist meiner meinung nach über. Das hat sich hier nur geteilt. Und wirklich viel anders war es ja nicht als hier. Also mir würde einer reichen. Müsst ihr aber alle für euch selber entscheiden. Also nicht Böse gemeint Fangenichts


----------



## FangeNichts5 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> Hallo sorry nichts gegen dich, aber der Sachthread ist meiner meinung nach über. Das hat sich hier nur geteilt. Und wirklich viel anders war es ja nicht als hier. Also mir würde einer reichen. Müsst ihr aber alle für euch selber entscheiden. Also nicht Böse gemeint Fangenichts



Fabi, du hast ja auch nichts böses gemacht
Nur dass dann so ein Post kommen muss, wie von Uwe. Dann sollt ihr sagen, ihr braucht den Trööt nicht, und gut ist....


----------



## Uwe_H (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Fabi, du hast ja auch nichts böses gemacht
> Nur dass dann so ein Post kommen muss, wie von Uwe. Dann sollt ihr sagen, ihr braucht den Trööt nicht, und gut ist....



Junger Mann, das war ziemlich ernst gemeint...ich sitze hier mit meiner Lebensgefährtin auf dem Sofa und suche seit 4 Stunden Ferienunterkünfte...es dreht sich momentan um DK-Nordsee oder DK-Ostsee oder D-Fehmarn-Ostsee, und zwar vom 4.bis zum 11. März.

Das ist die Karnevalswoche...und da brauche ich etwas Seeluft...wobei meine bessere Hälfte auch immer mal wieder Südtirol in die lustige Runde wirft, aber das ist mir bisher gelungen komplett zu ignorieren.


Und im Übrigen kannst Du hier Freds öffnen und schließen wie Du willst, ist ja schließlich ein freies Land...ok, nicht ganz frei, ist das Anglerboard...aber wenn Du Gelaber nicht so gerne magst, hast Du ja ne prima Plattform geschaffen...:vik:

Und immer dran denken, 2011 soll ein lustiges Jahr werden...und der nächste Witz geht auf meine Kosten...wenn Du es schaffst!!! :l


----------



## FangeNichts5 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Junger Mann, das war ziemlich ernst gemeint...ich sitze hier mit meiner Lebensgefährtin auf dem Sofa und suche seit 4 Stunden Ferienunterkünfte...es dreht sich momentan um DK-Nordsee oder DK-Ostsee oder D-Fehmarn-Ostsee, und zwar vom 4.bis zum 11. März.
> 
> Das ist die Karnevalswoche...und da brauche ich etwas Seeluft...wobei meine bessere Hälfte auch immer mal wieder Südtirol in die lustige Runde wirft, aber das ist mir bisher gelungen komplett zu ignorieren.
> 
> ...



Ok, verstanden
Aber nochmal zur Klarstellung: Das mit dem "Gelaber" ist nicht von mir. Habe aber schon PN´s von Boardies bekommen, was das ganze Gelaber hier soll. Resultat = Löschen. Ist eben der HS-Thread, und da wird eben um alles geschrieben, was die HS-ler interessiert#6

Ich denke, zu diesem Zeitpunkt wird HS noch nicht allzu doll überlaufen sein, da zu diesem Zeitpunkt keine Ferien sind. Otto sagte schonmal, dass die Straße auf dem Holmslandklit in den Ferien zur Autobahn wird 
Was die Heringe angeht, kann man nichts genaues sagen. Normalerweise rechnet man mit ihnen im April, aber der ein oder andere Schwarm kann dann doch schonmal nach HS ausbrechen. Die Fische richten sich halt nach keinem Datum.


----------



## Uwe_H (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Ok, verstanden
> Aber nochmal zur Klarstellung: Das mit dem "Gelaber" ist nicht von mir. Habe aber schon PN´s von Boardies bekommen, was das ganze Gelaber hier soll. Resultat = Löschen. Ist eben der HS-Thread, und da wird eben um alles geschrieben, was die HS-ler interessiert#6
> 
> Ich denke, zu diesem Zeitpunkt wird HS noch nicht allzu doll überlaufen sein, da zu diesem Zeitpunkt keine Ferien sind. Otto sagte schonmal, dass die Straße auf dem Holmslandklit in den Ferien zur Autobahn wird
> Was die Heringe angeht, kann man nichts genaues sagen. Normalerweise rechnet man mit ihnen im April, aber der ein oder andere Schwarm kann dann doch schonmal nach HS ausbrechen. Die Fische richten sich halt nach keinem Datum.



Also zum Thema Gelaber: Wenn die Eiche nach Maggi riecht, dann hat sich ne Wildsau dran gescheuert, und die Eiche hat keine Nasen.

Das mit der Autobahn stimmt...das kenne ich vom August, vom Mai, vom Dezember, vom Januar und vom Juli...aber im März war ich eben noch nicht dort.
Das mit den Heringen ist eigentlich schade, warum kann man denen nicht sagen, wann sie kommen sollen?
Eigentlich muss ich auch nicht angeln...aber ich brauche Argumente...warum fährt man im März in Richtung HS???


----------



## FangeNichts5 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Eigentlich muss ich auch nicht angeln...aber ich brauche Argumente...warum fährt man im März in Richtung HS???



Hmm, mal nachdenken|kopfkrat
Wegen des leckeren Fischs aus den Räuchereien.:vik:
Weil es landschaftlich sehr reizvoll ist.
Weil die Ringköbing-Skjern Kommune (nachweislich) die glücklichste Region Europas ist.|supergri
Weil du eventuell die Chance auf einen Frühjahrssturm hast und du dir dann ne geile Brandung am Strand ansehen kannst.
Und deswegen: http://www.dagbladetringskjern.dk/a...19009999&Ref=PH&Profile=1430&Params=Itemnr=11
Bilder von Mitte März 2010.


----------



## LAC (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Uwe H
Uwe, deine fragen sind ja der hammer, |supergri nun ist es ja bis märz noch lange hin, wenn du deine sozialpartnerin überzeugen kannst, dass es nach hvide sande geht, werden die fragen beantwortet. Du kannst ihr sagen, dass sie seehunde sehen wird und du auch fische fürs abendbrot fangen kannst. Wenn hvide sande steht, kommen vor reisebeginn, die genauen antworten.
Wobei ich dir einen wichtigen punkt erwähne möchte - der ausschlaggebend sein kann.
Der benzinpreis ist momentan preiswerter als in deutschland. :q
Sollte dieses helfen und sie sich für hvide sande entscheiden, solltest du dir im vorfeld gedanken machen, ob du nicht ohne sie kommst und dir hier eine andere fängst. :q


----------



## Uwe_H (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> Sollte dieses helfen und sie sich für hvide sande entscheiden, solltest du dir im vorfeld gedanken machen, ob du nicht ohne sie kommst und dir hier eine andere fängst. :q



Ich bin doch ein Nichtsfänger Otto, das wird dann nix...oder hast Du einen sicheren Tipp für eine fängige Stelle am Fjord? |rolleyes

So schlimm finde ich jetzt all die Fragen gar nicht...jetzt hab eich mal alle Fragen in einen Beitrag zusammengefasst die sonst von 20 Leuten in 142 Beiträgen gestellt werden.


----------



## leif88 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Na wie siehts ist jemand im mai zu heringsangeln da?und frohes neues:vik:
Gruß leif


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



leif88 schrieb:


> Na wie siehts ist jemand im mai zu heringsangeln da?und frohes neues:vik:
> Gruß leif



aha aus bremervörde


----------



## torino (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo und ein frohes neues Jahr !
ich wollte euch mal fragen auch wenn die Makrelenzeit ja meist immer im Sommer ist wie es in Hvide Sande mit Makrelen so ist fängt man die dort immer noch heutzutage dort gut und wie oder gar nicht mehr ?


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



torino schrieb:


> Hallo und ein frohes neues Jahr !
> ich wollte euch mal fragen auch wenn die Makrelenzeit ja meist immer im Sommer ist wie es in Hvide Sande mit Makrelen so ist fängt man die dort immer noch heutzutage dort gut und wie* oder gar nicht mehr* ?


 

@ torino,#h

die letzten Jahre waren besch.....

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Michael_05er (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Soooo, auch von mir ein frohes neues Jahr allen Hvide-Sande-Fans! Im Moment sieht es nicht so aus, als ob wir es dieses JAhr nach Dänemark schaffen, aber ich gebe die Hoffnung noch nicht auf. Und sonst hoffe ich halt auf die nächsten Jahre... Ich wünsche allen hier viel Spaß in HS, Petri Heil und ein schönes Miteinander!
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## LAC (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

So schlimm finde ich jetzt all die Fragen gar nicht...jetzt hab eich mal alle Fragen in einen Beitrag zusammengefasst die sonst von 20 Leuten in 142 Beiträgen gestellt werden. 

Uwe, deine fragen, haben mich nervös gemacht, wenn ich diese jetzt beantwortet hätte, dann können wir den thread schließen, da alles gesagt wurde.
Wie es  momentan aussieht, fehlt jedoch. 
Hier ist er für die, die schnell mal nach hvide sande kommen wollen. Momentan haben wir hier ein traumwetter, sie sonne lacht und tagsüber liegen die temperaturen über den gefrierpunkt - der schnee ist weg. 
Es lohnt sich also, dieses zu nutzen, denn morgen kann es schon anders aussehen.:q

Die sich für alle fischarten im fjord interessieren, sollten noch etwas warten, jedoch in nächsten zeit können sie alle arten zu hunderte sehen und mit dem kescher fangen, da sie verreckt sind unterm eis und im faulschlamm erstickt sind. 
So war es nach der eisschmelze im letzen jahr- dieses jahr war jedoch der kälteste winter, nach über 20ig jahren - da muss es noch schlimmer aussehen - oder man sieht keine, weil sie im letzten jahr schon verreckt sind. Das sieht dann nicht gut aus für die angler.

@ Leif 88
natürlich sind welche im mai da, denn dann ist die beste zeit für hering und hornhecht - am letzten wochenende im april,  ist ja immer das bekannte heringsfestival in hvide sande, wo immer reichlich fische gefangen wurden - außer letztes jahr, da wurde der sieger mit 10 stück heringskönig. Nun kann ich nicht sagen, ob einer der nichts gefangen hatte auch noch einen platz belegte :q es sah jedoch mager aus.
Nun ist ja hvide sande, nach den worten einiger einheimischen, das tor zur welt. Denn zum heringsfestival, kann man u.a. auch noch an einem schönheitswettbewerb teilnehemn, da sie eine miss und mister wahl durchführen. Wenn eine/r leer ausgeht beim angeln, jedoch gute körperproportionen hat, die von anglern gefragt sind, besteht die möglichkeit,  miss oder mister hering zu werden. Dem sieger/in stehen dann die bretter der welt offen. 
Ich habe mir mal das schauspiel angesehen, es ist herrlich und aus ganz europa kommen die teilnehmer, es pulsiert richtig dort und es wird getrunken, damit der mund nicht trocken wird, denn sie geben sich gegenseitig reichlich ratschläge und analysieren ihre tätigkeiten. 
Selbst wenn sie schon mehrmals im schlamm vor dem zelt gelegen haben, führen sie noch im liegen fachliche gespräche, wie man es besser hätte machen können.
Das sehe ich als normal an- denn nur wer es in vollen zügen genießt - kann wirklich mitreden und seinen nachbar im arm nehmen und sagen, junge trink dir noch einen - nächstes jahr werden wir beide es ihnen zeigen .|supergri:v    

Man kann dieses festival nicht beschreiben, man muss es wirklich erlebt haben.


@ Torrino
wie jürgen es schon gesagt hat, in den letzten jahren war es nicht gut auf makrelen. Dann und wann wurden jedoch welche gefangen. Ich habe immer einen grill früher mitgenommen, da wir uns am leuchtfeuer sofort eine makrele gegrillt haben, die letzten drei jahre, habe ich mir immer ein schnitzel mitgenommen, damit ich was auf die rippen bekam. Wenn du natürlich jeden tag nur auf makrele gehst, wirst du welche  fangen .
Die zeiten wie früher, sind jedoch vorbei.


----------



## Uwe_H (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> So schlimm finde ich jetzt all die Fragen gar nicht...jetzt hab eich mal alle Fragen in einen Beitrag zusammengefasst die sonst von 20 Leuten in 142 Beiträgen gestellt werden.
> 
> Uwe, deine fragen, haben mich nervös gemacht, wenn ich diese jetzt beantwortet hätte, dann können wir den thread schließen, da alles gesagt wurde.
> Wie es  momentan aussieht, fehlt jedoch.



Wie siehts denn zur Zeit aus Otto?
Ich bin zwar gerade nicht in HS, aber sind zur Zeit auch Heringe da? Bratheringe vielleicht in der Räucherei neben der Schleuse? Matjes mag ich auch ganz gerne.
Wie sind eigentlich zur Zeit die Preise für Diesel? Benzin brauch ich nur für den Rasenmäher...quasi...Zweitaktgemisch, aber das kauf ich mir immer vor Ort.

Sag mal Otto, kannst Du mir mal einen Kontakt zur Miss Hering herstellen? Mich würde interessieren welches Parfüm sie benutzt, Matjes, Brathering sauer oder Räucherbückling.
Ich selbst nehme ja immer Maggi, das zieht die Keiler an...|rolleyes


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn zur Zeit aus Otto?
> Ich bin zwar gerade nicht in HS, aber sind zur Zeit auch Heringe da? Bratheringe vielleicht in der Räucherei neben der Schleuse? Matjes mag ich auch ganz gerne.
> Wie sind eigentlich zur Zeit die Preise für Diesel? Benzin brauch ich nur für den Rasenmäher...quasi...Zweitaktgemisch, aber das kauf ich mir immer vor Ort.
> 
> ...


 

@ Uwe,#h

passt hervorragend,denn die letztjährige Miss hörte auf auf
den charmanten Namen *Sören*.|sagnix


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Uwe_H (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> @ Uwe,#h
> 
> passt hervorragend,denn die letztjährige Miss hörte auf auf
> den charmanten Namen *Sören*.|sagnix
> ...



Miss Sören...das soll die Heringsmiss gewesen sein??? Klingt mir mehr nach "Miss Aal in der Hose", hm...ich will ja nix von ihr...außer eine kleine Parfümprobe, oder ein paar Ködertipps, oder...|rolleyes#c

Sei doch nicht so...ist doch alles bestens so lange die Miss 2011 nicht Jürgen heißen wird. #h


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Miss Sören*...das soll die Heringsmiss gewesen sein*??? Klingt mir mehr nach "Miss Aal in der Hose", hm...ich will ja nix von ihr...außer eine kleine Parfümprobe, oder ein paar Ködertipps, oder...|rolleyes#c
> 
> Sei doch nicht so...ist doch alles bestens so lange die Miss 2011 nicht Jürgen heißen wird. #h


 


Uwe,#h

in Ermanglung einer wahlwilligen Dame mußte halt ein "Aal"
gewählt werden.
Aber keine Angst,bei so einem Idiotenangeln wirst du mich nie in HS antreffen.Mußt dir also einen anderen Abnehmer für dein Maggi suchen.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Uwe_H (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Uwe,#h
> 
> in Ermanglung einer wahlwilligen Dame mußte halt ein "Aal"
> gewählt werden.
> ...



Du sollst ja keine Idioten angeln...Heringe...Hering ist das Stichwort.
Können Missen eigentlich auch ins Amt gehoben werden wenn man sie auf der Veranstaltung vermisst???

Nunja...jetzt schau ich mal, was im März am Fjord so los ist...wo die toten Fische schwimmen und erkundige mich nach Dieselpreisen...und dann wird die Magie von Maggi getestet.


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Du sollst ja keine Idioten angeln...Heringe...Hering ist das Stichwort.
> Können Missen eigentlich auch ins Amt gehoben werden wenn man sie auf der Veranstaltung vermisst???
> 
> Nunja...jetzt schau ich mal, was im März am Fjord so los ist...wo die toten Fische schwimmen *und erkundige mich nach Dieselpreisen**...*und dann wird die Magie von Maggi getestet.


 



Falls zu hoch,dann Anreise auf dem XXL-Familienkeiler?|kopfkrat

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Uwe_H (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Falls zu hoch,dann Anreise auf dem XXL-Familienkeiler?|kopfkrat
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen |wavey:



Nöööööööö...bin ja nicht der Münchhausen.
Wenn die Preise zu hoch sind, dann nehmen wir den Firmenwagen und die Tankkarte mit. :vik:


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



torino schrieb:


> Hallo und ein frohes neues Jahr !
> ich wollte euch mal fragen auch wenn die Makrelenzeit ja meist immer im Sommer ist wie es in Hvide Sande mit Makrelen so ist fängt man die dort immer noch heutzutage dort gut und wie oder gar nicht mehr ?



Wenn eine Fängst hast Glück gehabt

mfg


----------



## Uwe_H (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> Wenn eine Fängst hast Glück gehabt
> 
> mfg



In der Rögeri gibts die Biester lecker mit Pfeffer, Knoblauch oder Zwiebeln verfeinert


----------



## torino (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Habt ihr mal was von einem langsam eingekurbelten ( GESCHLEPPTES)Buttsystem gehört auf Klieschen und das das ein Dänischer Trick ? Und wisst ihr darüber auch noch genaueres wie das geht ?


----------



## LAC (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Uwe,
ich bin erstaunt, nun habe ich sachlich das heringsfestival beschrieben, damit man sich ein bild davon machen kann und schon wird hier voll der saft abgelassen. Ihr seid ja voll drauf.

Nun möchtest du wissen welches parfüm diese damen benutzen, ich kann es dir nicht genau sagen, jedenfalls hat mich mal vor zwei jahren eine miss oder heringsfrau am bierstand angesprochen. Beim gespräch,  drehte ich den kopf zur seite, weil ich dachte sie würde mit einem sprechen, der hinter mir steht, jedoch stand dort keiner, das hat sie irritiert und sie hat mich angestoßen und hej gesagt - ich rede mit dir.
Höflich habe ich mich bei dieser miss entschuldigt.
Ihr augen rollten beim sprechen nach allen richtungen und wenn sie etwas besonders sagen wollte bzw. betonte, dann hat sie den kopf hoch gehoben und die augen dabei nachdenklich geschlossen. Ich habe sie leider nicht richtig verstanden, da sie in anderen höhen schwebte.
Als sie mich dann in den armen nahm und sagte: komm jetzt, wir trinken uns einen zusammen, verstand ich sie und stellte  fest, dass ein süßlicher geruch in der luft lag, der nach bier, schnapps und kotze roch. 
Aus anstand habe ich mit ihr einen getrunken, sie bestellte sogar zwei, da ihr das erste glas aus den händen rutschte. 
So habe ich eine frau auf dem heringsfestival erlebt, eine - die feinfühlig war und vor freude keine grenzen kennt.
War am überlegen, ob ich das gespräch vertiefe, damit sie mich in die high society von hvide sande eingeführt, die im zelt am langtisch saßen - denn solche chancen sollte man nutzen.|supergri
Habe es nicht gemacht, sonst könnte ich noch einen roman schreiben.
Man muss es wirklich erleben, beim letzen festival, habe ich mich mit einem holländer über die angelei unterhalten - toller typ, der mit einer ganzen truppe in hvide sande war und leider keine heringe gefangen hatte. 
In dieser stimmung,  jedoch jeden rollmops mitgenommen hätte.
Hvide sande - ist ein orkan - wo reichlich treibholz sich bewegt und man auf den bretter der welt tanzen kann. |supergri

Nachstaz:
@ Torino
Ich kenne dieses system, jedoch ist es in hvide sande nicht gut anzuwenden, da dort eine gewaltige strömung ist und ständig der bagger den boden ausbaggert.


----------



## Uwe_H (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Was ein Glück, dass das Heringsfestival erst Ende April ist...da bin ich schon wieder weg und noch nicht wieder da...:vik:

Solche Veranstaltungen besuche ich nur, wenn ich dafür Geld bekomme und auf der Bühne stehe. Ansonsten versuche ich das zu meiden wo es nur geht. Vor allem aber im Urlaub, da zählt nur die Ruhe...denn in der liegt die Kraft!!!


----------



## kenito (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

wir kommen wahrscheinlich danach um Heinge zu bekommen 
mal sehen ob denn welche da sind...


----------



## FangeNichts5 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Torino
Makrelen kannst du mit Ausdauer in Hvide Sande fangen.
Ich war dieses Jahr im Juli dort und habe von der Nordmole gefischt. Allerdings habe ich keine Makrele gefangen.
Wie gesagt, mit Ausdauer. Immerhin hatte ich eine am Haken, die hat sich aber im Drill (haben echt Kraft die Biester) wieder gelöst. 
Wenn du Glück hast, kommt während du auf der Mole stehst, ein Makrelenschwarm vorbei. Dieses Jahr selbst miterlebt. Gerade die Sachen eingepackt, auf einmal fängt das Wasser an zu kochen und es werden Makrelen gefangen, und genauso schnell wie sie gekommen sind, waren sie auch wieder weg#c
Aber es tummlen sich im Sommer Makrelen um die Mole herum, das sind allerdings Einzelgänger. Mit Glück, fängt man sie.
Dann habe ich allerdings Berichte gehört (mitte bis Ende Juli/Anfang August), wo gut Makrelen gefangen wurden. Ich werde mal den 2010er Thread durchforsten und mal schauen, ob ich die Berichte wiederfinde#6


----------



## leif88 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@WolfburgVirus warum? aha aus Bremervörde?

Gruß Leif


----------



## LAC (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Torino
Habe die pn bekommen.
Hier mal etwas übers buttangeln
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=37356

Werde dir aber noch das system erklären.
Gruß


----------



## FangeNichts5 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Torino
Habe den Beitrag gefunden, den ich meinte: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3004693&postcount=1563


----------



## torino (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Ja dankeschön Otto und FangNichts5 !
Könntest du Otto mir das mit diesen Buttvorfach nochmal vernünfig erklären, denn bei den anderen die können das nicht so gut wie du find ich und da du ja ein eingefleischter Dänemark Angler bist wäre das echt nett von dir !


----------



## porscher (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

bin gestern aus hvide sande gekommen hier mein bericht:

Dauer: 26.12.2010-02.01.2011
Ort: Argab

Wir sind am Sonntag um 16 uhr losgefahren um die 600 km schnell zu bewältigen. Ankunft um 01:00 nachts. Auf den Straßen dichtes Schneetreiben. In Argab waren es dann bei der Ankunft minus 17 Grad. Schnell die Schlüssel abgeholt und ins Haus rein. Alles ausgepackt und plötzlich stellen wir fest, dass es im Haus keinen Tropfen Wasser gibt. Noch in der Nacht angerufen und man vertröstete uns auf den nächsten tag.na gut wir waren alle müde und sind dann ins bett. am nächsten tag wurden wir in ein neues ferienhaus in skodbjege "verlegt".so begann dann am Motagmittag endlich der urlaub. Also ab ins Angelgeschäft und ein paar infos einholen.Fazit: "Es geht zur Zeit NIX". Überall EIS! Leute ich habe sowas noch nie in und um Hvide Sande gesehen. NUR EIS! Ich war dann 2 mal Eisangeln in Sondervig und Nimindegab. Ergebnis: Null. Nicht einen Zupfer. In fast allen Forellenanlagen wurde das letzte mal mitte November besetzt. dann kam das eis. Der fjord wurde von den dänischen fischern mit Autos befahren und es wurden dann die netze gestellt. Sogar im Hafen und an der Schleuse in Hvide Sande war alles voller eis. ich stelle mal paar bilder rein.


----------



## porscher (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hier mal ein Eindruck:


----------



## FangeNichts5 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

What the ...!
Heftig!|bigeyes
Noch mehr Bilder, bitte? Das sieht ja mal richtig geil aus#6


----------



## porscher (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Bilder vom Fjord!


----------



## porscher (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Autos auf dem Fjord:


----------



## porscher (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Ein Schleusentor!


----------



## porscher (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Fjordeis!


----------



## FangeNichts5 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Wie dick war denn das Eis?
Hast du auch Bilder von der Norsee?#h


----------



## porscher (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hvide Sande!


----------



## porscher (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

im fjord war das eis 25-30 cm dick.das bild wo die autos zu sehen sind ist auf dem fjord an der surfschule in argab.


----------



## porscher (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

die autos sind so ca 2km vom ufer auf dem fjord.wir haben zu fuss 20 minuten bis zu den fischern gebraucht!


----------



## porscher (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

ich habe sowas noch nie gesehn. es war krass!!!


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



porscher schrieb:


> Autos auf dem Fjord:


 


Hallo Porscher,#h

von wann ist das Bild? 


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## porscher (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

von der nordsee habe ich keine bilder gemacht.aber direkt am strand wo das wasser flach aufläuft war alles vereist.man konnte nicht mal direkt ans wasser gehen.


----------



## porscher (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

das bild ist vom Donnerstag. 30.12.2010


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



porscher schrieb:


> das bild ist vom Donnerstag. 30.12.2010


 


Danke,

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Porscher
Gute aufnahmen ! Es war reichlich kalt, als du hier warst, schade dass du beim eisangeln keinen erfolg hattest.  
Einige tage vorher waren die temperaturen über - 20 grad. 
Durch diese aufnahmen,  kann sich ein fremder ein  aber auch die, die hvide sande vom sommer her kennen, ein bild machen, wie es im winter in hvide sande aussieht, wenn die temperaturen bis  -20 grad im keller fallen. 
Autos auf dem fjord habe ich auch noch nicht gesehen.
Momentan geht es mit den temperaturen, jedoch liegen sie immer noch um - 8 grad, d.h. es hat sich noch nicht viel verändert mit der eisschicht.
Ereneut ist eine kältefront mit schnee und wind angesagt.


----------



## FangeNichts5 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Porscher
> Gute aufnahmen ! Es war reichlich kalt, als du hier warst, schade dass du beim eisangeln keinen erfolg hattest.
> Einige tage vorher waren die temperaturen über - 20 grad.
> Durch diese aufnahmen, kann sich ein fremder ein aber auch die, die hvide sande vom sommer her kennen, ein bild machen, wie es im winter in hvide sande aussieht, wenn die temperaturen bis -20 grad im keller fallen.
> ...


 
Habt ihr in eurem windreichen Gebiet eig. Probleme mit Schneeverwehungen?
Ich würde am liebsten jetzt nach HS kommen und mir das ganze ansehen!|rolleyes


----------



## porscher (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

schnee liegt dort jetzt nicht mehr.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



leif88 schrieb:


> @WolfburgVirus warum? aha aus Bremervörde?
> 
> Gruß Leif



ist ja gleich um die ecke

@Porscher : geile bilder auch nett gemeint, aber mach die nächstes mal bitte in einen oder 2 threads. und bei deinen ganzen doppelpostkkannst auch lieber die editfunktion benutzen. nicht böse gemeint


----------



## Uwe_H (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@Porscher : geile bilder auch nett gemeint, aber mach die nächstes mal bitte in einen oder 2 threads. und bei deinen ganzen doppelpostkkannst auch lieber die editfunktion benutzen. nicht böse gemeint[/QUOTE]

#6


Herrlich, bei uns war heute ganz leicht über 0°, es hat etwas getaut, in der Therme lag noch genug Schnee um nach der Sauna sich darin wälzen zu können.
So macht der Urlaub auch mal Spaß.

Jetzt zähle ich die Tage...bis nach HS...aber auch die Antworten auf all meine Fragen, scheinbar wurden die schon wieder vergessen...den Sachfred gibts auch nicht mehr...schade eigentlich. Vielleicht wäre mir dort geholfen worden.

Gibts in DK eigentlich eine Schonzeit für Hecht und Barsch und Zander im Fjord?


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> @Porscher : geile bilder auch nett gemeint, aber mach die nächstes mal bitte in einen oder 2 threads. und bei deinen ganzen doppelpostkkannst auch lieber die editfunktion benutzen. nicht böse gemeint


 
#6


Herrlich, bei uns war heute ganz leicht über 0°, es hat etwas getaut, in der Therme lag noch genug Schnee um nach der Sauna sich darin wälzen zu können.
So macht der Urlaub auch mal Spaß.

Jetzt zähle ich die Tage...bis nach HS...aber auch die *Antworten auf all meine Fragen*, scheinbar wurden die schon wieder vergessen...den Sachfred gibts auch nicht mehr...schade eigentlich. Vielleicht wäre mir dort geholfen worden.

Gibts in DK eigentlich eine Schonzeit für Hecht und Barsch und Zander im Fjord?[/QUOTE]



Uwe,#h

die eigenen Erfahrungen sind doch bekanntlich immer noch die besten.:m
Aber per PN lässt sich doch auch einiges erfahren.Schreib doch mal die User an,die den Trööt für überflüssig befanden.
Sie werden dir bestimmt willig Auskunft geben.
Als Alternative bietet sich natürlich auch an, im Urlaub mal so 
2-3 Tage ins Studium der alten Trööts zu investieren.Ist wirklich interessant,welche Fragen jedes Jahr zig-mal beantwortet werden müsse,da die Fischarten und Fangmethoden ständigen Veränderungen unterworfen sind.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Uwe_H (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> die eigenen Erfahrungen sind doch bekanntlich immer noch die besten.:m
> Aber per PN lässt sich doch auch einiges erfahren.Schreib doch mal die User an,die den Trööt für überflüssig befanden.
> Sie werden dir bestimmt willig Auskunft geben.
> Als Alternative bietet sich natürlich auch an, im Urlaub mal so
> ...



Du, eigene Erfahrungen habe ich ja jede Menge, ich weiß ganz genau wie man nichts fängt! :vik:
Aber ich lese es einfach immer wieder so gerne wo die Top-Stellen sind, was die Top-Köder sind und wer die Top-Angler sind.

Ich werde das so machen wie ich es immer mache, ich lasse mich hier beraten, kaufe jede Menge Schnick und Schnack ein und fange dann doch nix.

Wurst, ich will ja Urlaub machen und mich erholen.
Lasse dann eben die Angel daheim und mach was mit dem Hund.
Kann mir jemand eine große Wiese empfehlen auf der man ungestört ist und mit dem Hund arbeiten kann? Angrenzendes Wasser, ein Bach oder ein Teich wäre hervorragend, dann kann ich auch Wasserarbeit mit ihm machen.
Vielleicht bekomme ich ihn ja fit bis zum Herbst zur Gänsejagd. :l

Als Hvide Sande Fan seit Mai 2008 verfolge ich hier ständig die entsprechenden Freds mit und lese auch immer wieder die gleichen Fragen, die gleichen Antworten auch...und stelle fest, dass die langjährigeren HS-Fans immer noch nicht wissen wann der Hering und die Makrele kommt. Nur eines ist sicher...die Seehunde sind immer da.


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Du, eigene Erfahrungen habe ich ja jede Menge, ich weiß ganz genau wie man nichts fängt! :vik:
> Aber ich lese es einfach immer wieder so gerne wo die Top-Stellen sind, was die Top-Köder sind und wer die Top-Angler sind.
> 
> Ich werde das so machen wie ich es immer mache, ich lasse mich hier beraten, kaufe jede Menge Schnick und Schnack ein und fange dann doch nix.
> ...


 

Uwe,#h

ich kenne da in Lydum so ein geeignetes Terrain.Der Besitzer 
hat ein Herz für Bum-Bum Leute.Er sieht es auch ganz gerne,wenn Hunde die störenden Hechte aus seiner Bachstrecke entfernen.
Auf Wunsch kann ich dir gerne die Adresse per PN nennen.|supergri

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


PS.

Alternative wäre das Oberland von Helgoland.:m


----------



## Uwe_H (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Uwe,#h
> 
> ich kenne da in Lydum so ein geeignetes Terrain.Der Besitzer
> hat ein Herz für Bum-Bum Leute.Er sieht es auch ganz gerne,wenn Hunde die störenden Hechte aus seiner Bachstrecke entfernen.
> ...



Ist das Oberland nicht in Bern??? Scherz beiseite...danke für den Tip...da werde ich mal in Lydum vorbeischauen und die Bum Bum Wiese suchen, aber die Krachlatte bleibt zu Hause, aber ein bisschen Bum Bum kann man ja trotzdem machen...dürften aber noch kühle Nächte sein im März...nunja, mach ich halt die Heizung an und halte mich der Wiese fern...meinen Louis wird es freuen...das wird ein Spaß! #6


----------



## LAC (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Gibts in DK eigentlich eine Schonzeit für Hecht und Barsch und Zander im Fjord?

@ Uwe,
natürlich gibt es hier eine schonzeit für hecht - wilddiebe kennen jedoch keine :q  barsche kannst du immer fangen.
Zander haben wir nicht im fjord.

Ich habe mir betreffend der fragen auch oft gedanken gemacht, es geht hier förmlich um drei, vier fischarten und die fragen sind vom inhalt immer gleich. Keiner fragt, ob bei diesem fischvorkommen dort auch kapitale am strand rumlaufen.:q

Uwe, nicht immer sind die seehunde in hvide sande, wenn sie junge haben bleiben sie bei ihren jungen, die auf den sandbänken vor esbjerg im wattenmeer liegen. 
Die alten tiere schwimmen jedoch diesen weiten weg, ca. 50 km von esbjerg bis nach hvide sande, damit sie mit den anglern spielen können - vor freude machen sie oft purzelbaum.


----------



## Uwe_H (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Schade, keine Zander??? Hat da nicht schon mal jemand gesehen, dass jemand einen Zander gefangen hatte? #c

Spaß beiseite...ich hab gesehen, die Schonzeit für Hecht ist ja nur vom 1.-30. April, da könnte ich ja rein theoretisch mal eine Spinnrute einpacken. Eine für Hecht, eine für Barsch und eine für den Forellenzirkus...das muss genügen.
Wenn ich das so sehe, da ist ja sogar Bachforelle und Äsche offen Anfang März. Na ich werde mir mal noch die Fliegenrute für den Bach einpacken. Die nimmt ja nicht so viel Platz weg.
Ist ja ne richtig gute Zeit, alles was mich interessiert ist offen. Nun, man wird sehen ob ich was fange.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Schade, keine Zander??? Hat da nicht schon mal jemand gesehen, dass jemand einen Zander gefangen hatte? #c
> 
> Spaß beiseite...ich hab gesehen, die Schonzeit für Hecht ist ja nur vom 1.-30. April, da könnte ich ja rein theoretisch mal eine Spinnrute einpacken. Eine für Hecht, eine für Barsch und eine für den Forellenzirkus...das muss genügen.
> Wenn ich das so sehe, da ist ja sogar Bachforelle und Äsche offen Anfang März. Na ich werde mir mal noch die Fliegenrute für den Bach einpacken. Die nimmt ja nicht so viel Platz weg.
> Ist ja ne richtig gute Zeit, alles was mich interessiert ist offen. Nun, man wird sehen ob ich was fange.



behauptet hat er das, das er das gesehen hat. Aber wir konnten ihn dann doch vom gegenteil überzeugen.


----------



## Costas (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> behauptet hat er das, das er das gesehen hat. Aber wir konnten ihn dann doch vom gegenteil überzeugen.



Genau Fabi, du hast es gut in Erinnerung. Es war ein ca. 14-jähriger, der vor ca. 2 Jahren gesehen haben soll, wie ein Angler im Fjrod "untermmassige" Zander von ca. 20-30 cm im Eimer hatte. Wir haben ihm versucht zu erklären, dass es wahrscheinlich mittelgrosse Barsche waren, da sie für unerfahrene Angler leicht zu verwechseln sind. Und wie schon erwähnt, gibt es gar keine Zander im Fjord. Er wollte aber nichts davon wissen und hat auch gemeint, dass sein Vater sein ganzes Leben lang angelt und man braucht ihnen nicht erklären, wie ein Zander aussieht. Es gibt also immer wieder gute Lacher hier |supergri|supergri|supergri.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Costas schrieb:


> Genau Fabi, du hast es gut in Erinnerung. Es war ein ca. 14-jähriger, der vor ca. 2 Jahren gesehen haben soll, wie ein Angler im Fjrod "untermmassige" Zander von ca. 20-30 cm im Eimer hatte. Wir haben ihm versucht zu erklären, dass es wahrscheinlich mittelgrosse Barsche waren, da sie für unerfahrene Angler leicht zu verwechseln sind. Und wie schon erwähnt, gibt es gar keine Zander im Fjord. Er wollte aber nichts davon wissen und hat auch gemeint, dass sein Vater sein ganzes Leben lang angelt und man braucht ihnen nicht erklären, wie ein Zander aussieht. Es gibt also immer wieder gute Lacher hier |supergri|supergri|supergri.



Hi Costa , genau so war das :vik:


----------



## fischflotz (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Moin zusammen,
erstmal wünsch ich allen auch noch mal ein frohes neues Jahr.
Hab mich seit September, nicht nur hier, rar gemacht. Hatte beruflich und privat zu viel um die Ohren. Ich kam nicht mal zum angeln. 
Aber genug geheult.
Dieses Jahr wird alles besser. Spätestens ab dem 6. Mai. Dann bin ich wieder in HS.:vik:

Übrigens fallen mir da auch noch ein paar Fragen ein, aber wie Otto schon geschrieben hat, will ich den Trööt ja nicht gleich am Anfang verbrennen.:q


----------



## Uwe_H (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Costas schrieb:


> Wir haben ihm versucht zu erklären, dass es wahrscheinlich mittelgrosse Barsche waren, da sie für unerfahrene Angler leicht zu verwechseln sind.



Also mir hat man das vor einigen Jahren im Kurs zur Fischerprüfung erklärt auf was man achten könnte...aber schade das, mit den Zandern...ist denn noch kein findiger und geschäftstüchtiger Däne auf die Idee gekommen mal Zander zu besetzen? #c


----------



## FangeNichts5 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Costas
Ist das schon wieder 2 Jahre her?#c Das war doch noch im 2010er Thread, oder?|kopfkrat


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> @ Costas
> Ist das schon wieder 2 Jahre her?#c Das war doch noch im 2010er Thread, oder?|kopfkrat



Ja hast Recht, das war 2010


----------



## Uwe_H (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> @ Costas
> Ist das schon wieder 2 Jahre her?#c Das war doch noch im 2010er Thread, oder?|kopfkrat



Ja, das war im 2010er Fred, aber du hast im Jahr davor gesehen wie die Zander gefangen wurden...:vik:


----------



## Costas (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Ja, das war im 2010er Fred, aber du hast im Jahr davor gesehen wie die Zander gefangen wurden...:vik:



Damit wir es hier klarstellen. Es war weder ich noch einer "unserer" jungen Boardferkel, die hier aktiv sind. Es war einer, der im 2010 geschrieben hat, wie er vor 2 Jahren (also 2008) die Zander gesehen hat. Ich wollte damit nochmals betonen, wie jung er damals war und dennoch "unfehlbar". |supergri


----------



## Uwe_H (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Costas schrieb:


> Damit wir es hier klarstellen. Es war weder ich noch einer "unserer" jungen Boardferkel, die hier aktiv sind. Es war einer, der im 2010 geschrieben hat, wie er vor 2 Jahren (also 2008) die Zander gesehen hat. Ich wollte damit nochmals betonen, wie jung er damals war und dennoch "unfehlbar". |supergri



Siehst, das wusste ich jetzt nicht mehr...keiner ist unfehlbar...quod erat demonstrandum. #6

Nunja, man kann ja nicht alles auswendig lernen.


----------



## leif88 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@WolfburgVirus
Um die Ecke ist gut , nein aber es lohnt sich immer wieder

Gruß Leif


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



leif88 schrieb:


> @WolfburgVirus
> Um die Ecke ist gut , nein aber es lohnt sich immer wieder
> 
> Gruß Leif



wieso sind doch nur 25 kilometer, ich komme nicht aus wolfsburg


----------



## Uwe_H (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hat jemand von Euch einen Plan was im März an den kleinen Auen Jytlands gerne von den Salmoniden genommen wird?
Das übliche Programm wie bei uns auch, oder gibts da lokale Spezialitäten?

Falls es das übliche Woolly Bugger, Hares Ear und Pheasant Tail Nymphen Programm ist, dann hab ich das in der Fliegenbox drin. 
Hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit Fliegenfischen in den P&Ts? Vermutlich muss man aromatisierte Trout-Bait-Imitate nehmen...jedenfalls hat es beim letzten Mal mit dem Standardprogramm nicht geklappt.


----------



## leif88 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@WolfburgVirus 
Ja das sind leider ,ehr als 25km ich glaub es sind ungefähr 400km
Gruß Leif


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



leif88 schrieb:


> @WolfburgVirus
> Ja das sind leider ,ehr als 25km *ich glaub es sind ungefähr 400km*
> Gruß Leif


 


Leif88,#h

knapp daneben ist auch vorbei.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Costas (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo

Neues aus Hvide Sande. Bis vor 2 Jahren gab es nur ein Boot, welches aus Hvide Sande mit Hobby-Angler gefahren ist. Seit 1.1.2010 kam ein 2. dazu. Ab dem 1. April 2011 werden es insgesamt nicht weniger als 4 sein!!

Meines Wissens nach werden es diese sein:
- MS Fio (bisher)
- MS Solea (bisher)
- MS Fyrholm (neu ab 1. April)
- MS Muddi (Startdatum noch unklar)

Einige davon werden sich auf kurze Touren konzentrieren, andere auf längere. Wir dürfen uns auf ein grosses Angebot und sicher keine schlechtere Preise freuen.

Grüsse
Costas


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Leif88,#h
> 
> knapp daneben ist auch vorbei.:m
> 
> ...



ICH WOHNE NUR 25 KILOMETER VON BREMERVÖRDE ENTFERNT:vik:


----------



## LAC (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Uwe,
ich habe ja auch auf diesen zanderfund geantwortet, jedoch 
erwähnte unser junger bordie, dass er das wissen hat und könnte diese beiden fischarten schon unterscheiden, hinzu kam papas machtwort - dann ist es ein zander.
So ist es bei den anglern, der eine hat dies fähigkeiten und der andere glaubt es. 
Wir haben hier keine zander!

Zu der zeit, wenn du hier bist kannst du unter wasser reichlich aufräumen. Mit der fliegenrute ist das gewässer bestens geeignet und du wirst schöne stunden in der natur verbringen. Fangerfolge kannst du - bei bachforellen -mit tauwurm aus der region erzielen - gekaufte sind nicht so gut.
Ich benutze nur immer eine rute, für die vier fischarten,  Bring also nicht so viele mit, denke daran, ein platz muss für deine holde frei bleiben. 
Obwohl mehrere ja förmlich pflicht sind, :q denn so wird es gelernt bzw. bei der fischereiprüfung verlagt, ich erinnere  mich noch, als ich im prüfungsausschuss saß, da mussten mir die schüler, eine hechtrute zusammen bauen und auch eine spinnrute. Dabei konnte sie sogar fehler machen :q Ich sah dieses nicht so eng, legte mehr wert, dass sie eine hecht vom goldfisch an land unterscheiden können, sonst tritt einer noch im haken, weil er seine aalschnur ausgelegt hat, weil die ja auch durch wiesen ziehen.

@ Jürgen
Apropos aale, damit wir demnächst einen besseren erfolg verbuchen beim aalfang, sollten wir sie nicht mehr im geässer überlisten, sondern die letzten aale, die über den wiesen den weg zum saragossa meer suchen, dort auflauern.
Sie machen es ja wirklich - oft wurde mir dieses von angelrn gesagt, dann erwähnte ich immer, dass es ja dann ganz einfach ist, sie zu überlisten, denn sie stellen sich des öfteren auf den schwanz und schauen, welche richtung sie einschlagen müssen, damit sie sich nicht verlaufen. Du kannst dann den aal förmlich wie eine blume pflücken. 
Jürgen,  als kleine einlage pflücke ich dann noch nebenbei für ulrike und inge, je ein strauß margeriten blümchen - weil es so lange gedauert hat.
Ich glaube bald, dass die jäger - uwe voran mit seinem langrohr :q - an den 70%igen rückgang des aalbestandes mitgewirkt haben. Wenn sie in den wiesen auftauchen, werden sie einfach vom hochsitz mit dem pusterohr umgelegt.Uwe, ist da was wahres dran?:q

Uwe, nochmal ein fachgespräch unter zwei anglerm, was ich gehört habe aber auch  mal vor langer zeit hier gepostet habe.
Da fing ein angler einen kleinen dorsch, von etwa 12 cm, an der schleuse. Ich stand drekt daneben. Sein freund hat die angel sofort reingeholt und kam angelaufen. Dann machten beide sich gedanken, was dieses wohl für ein fisch sein könnte, zig fischarten zählten sie auf. Da sagte einer, es könnte doch auch ein dorsch sein, da sagte der ander, dass kann nicht wahr sein, denn die sind doch größer.  

Ist das nicht herrlich.:q Die ganze angelei ist verrückt und läuft aus dem ruder - deswegen fühle ich mich so wohl.

Nachsatz:
@ Costas, lese gerade die info.
Das ist ja der hammer - es kommen immer mehr schiffe nach hvide sande. 
Es hat sich rumgesprochen, dass die südliche nordsee ein guter fangplatz ist. Nach den untersuchungen, zählt unsere region in dk zu den besten, da hier die meisten übernachtungen gezählt wurden.:q
Bessere fangplätze kann man sich doch nicht wünschen.

Jedenfalls, wie du es schon sagst, das geschäft wird belebt und mit unterschiedliche preisen ist zu rechen.
Costas, ich habe im jahr 2010 reichlich informationen bekommen, die für mich neu und auch recht interessant waren - einige kennst du auch - wir haben uns darüber unterhalten. 
Was ich nicht kenne, sind die durchgeführten angelfahrten von den schiffen im jahre 2010, die bis jetzt in hvide sande lagen - das würde mich mal interessieren. 
Das ist sicherlich auch für den angler wichtig, dann weiß er, wie die schiffe bewegt wurden. Dabei sollten die fahrten für die erhaltung der fahrtüchtigkeit nicht mitgezählt werden.
LG


----------



## Uwe_H (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Ja Otto, da hast Du wohl recht, das sind alles verstrahlte Typen die Angler...der Spaß ist nur, bei den Jägern ist es auch nicht anders. Solche Gestalten findest Du überall.
In Nordamerika werden die Heilbutte ja auch mit der .357Magnum über den Jordan geschickt wenn sie ins Boot sollen.
Die Aalsituation ist natürlich prekär...die Biester kann man angeln mit Haken, Schrotflinte, Pferdekopf und alten Wollsocken...gehältert werden sie am besten in Gießkannen, da kommen sie nicht mehr raus. 

Deine Philosophie "Eine für Alles" ist eigentlich prima...funktioniert ja auch...anders mache ich das ja auch nicht. Ich hab auf den Malediven einen GT auf Fliege gefangen, mit der gleichen Rute hab ich in Irland vergeblich auf Lachs gefischt, am Bach Äschen gewedelt und im Puff eine dicke Goldforelle gerissen.
Eigentlich gehts ja auch, aber so ein bißchen Equipmentshow gehört ja auch zur Freakshow dazu.

Jetzt meld ich mich aber erst mal zum Dänischkurs an...:vik:


----------



## LAC (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Costas
In hvide sande ist ja im gespräch, dass man den hafen größer ausbauen will, damit hochseeschiffe von dort die welt erobern, sowie in hvide sande auch einlaufen können. Dieses ist ja bis jetzt nicht möglich.
Deshalb verstehe ich auch den satz, den ich immer höre: hvide sande ist das tor zur welt!:q
Man sagte mir, dass dann auch die großen fischfangschiffe die im nordatlantik fische fangen, hvide sande anlaufen können.:g Das stimmt, und man kann sie vielleicht besichtigen, diese großen schiffe, da wir hier gute besucherzahlen aufweisen können. :q
Dieses ist ja in esbjerg nicht mehr möglich, da der fischereihafen bzw. die - hallen förmlich dicht gemacht wurden, dort konzentriert man sich nicht mehr auf fischöl, sondern auf die ölfelder.
Außerdem können dann von hvide sande, die großen windkraftanlagen weltweit verschifft werden, die ja am fjord gebaut werden. So trägt hvide sande auch noch bei, dass sie wesentlich für eine umweltfreundliche energie beitragen.
Nun liegt hvide sande, ja weitaus nördlicher als esbjrg, deshalb ist der ausgangspunkt optimal d.h. kürzer zu den fischgründen zu fahren.:q 
Es kann ja sein, dass die eigner von den angelschiffen, dieses auch gehört haben, und vorrreiter werden wollen, indem sie von hvide sande zu den fischfründen fahren.
Die anreise der angler von deutschland ist außerdem wesentlich kürzer.
Alles läuft viel ruhiger ab - und man kann sich entspannen im urlaub. 
Alles gründe, die vorteile sind.:q

Man macht sich also reichlich gedanken in hvide sande, da haben die goldsucher im amerika, es früher einfacher gehabt, sie haben einfach den platz verlassen und ihn woanders aufgebaut, dieses geht natürlich heute nicht mehr, denn man kann ja nicht hvide sande auf rollschuhe packen und durch die welt - zu den fischgründen - rollen.  

@ Uwe
nicht schlecht mit dem dänischkurs - dann verstehen wir uns ja bestens.:q


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Ich habe ein schönes Dänischlernprogramm auf dem Pc


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Costas schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Neues aus Hvide Sande. Bis vor 2 Jahren gab es nur ein Boot, welches aus Hvide Sande mit Hobby-Angler gefahren ist. Seit 1.1.2010 kam ein 2. dazu. Ab dem 1. April 2011 werden es insgesamt nicht weniger als 4 sein!!
> 
> ...


 


Hallo Costas,#h

was ist eigentlich aus der geplanten Kutterversteigerung
in HS geworden? Da war doch ein Angelkutter an die Kette
gelegt worden,hast du Infos?

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> Ich habe ein schönes Dänischlernprogramm auf dem Pc


 

Und wieso kannste immer noch nichts?|kopfkrat

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## leif88 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@WolfburgVirus

Jetzt verstehe ich es erst sorry

Gruß Leif


----------



## Uwe_H (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Ein Dänischprogramm auf dem rechner zu haben scheint dann noch nicht das Allheilmittel gegen Sprachlosigkeit zu sein. ;+

Ich hab mir erstmal ein Kauderwelsch-dänisch-Buch bestellt, das kann mal die Zeit überbrücken fürs Erste...mal schauen...dann gehe ich zur VHS.
Schaden kanns nix, ein Vermögen kostet es auch nicht, und man hat ja sonst keine sinnvollen Aufgaben außer hier dummes Zeuchs von sich zu geben...|wavey:

Ist doch prima wenn der Hafen vergrößert wird, dann werden auch die Hafengrenzbezirke größer, d.h. länger, und somit können mehr Ferienhäuser als bisher direkt an den Hafen gebaut werden.
Und die Hafenlilli kann sich auch mit ihrem Etablissement verbessen...|bigeyes


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Und wieso kannste immer noch nichts?|kopfkrat
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen |wavey:


HaHa weil ich es nicht benutze :m

Supi Leif88

Uwe Dänisch brauchst doch garnicht, sprechen doch fast alle Deutsch


----------



## Uwe_H (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> Uwe Dänisch brauchst doch garnicht, sprechen doch fast alle Deutsch



Klar, englisch auch...

So ein paar Brocken sind aber nie verkehrt wenn man sie kann.


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Klar, englisch auch...
> 
> So ein paar Brocken sind aber nie verkehrt wenn man sie kann.


 

@ Uwe,#h

so ein paar Brocken kann Fabi doch auch.:m
Z.B. Skol,Tuborg,Havanna,Pölse und Akvavit (hoffentlich richtig auf dänisch geschrieben).:q

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Uwe_H (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> @ Uwe,#h
> 
> so ein paar Brocken kann Fabi doch auch.:m
> Z.B. Skol,Tuborg,Havanna,Pölse und Akvavit (hoffentlich richtig auf dänisch geschrieben).:q
> ...



Hualp...:v

Wenn ichd ie Brocken ausspreche und dann zu mir nehme muss ich damit rechnen, daß noch mehr Brocken aus meinem Gesicht fallen...

Mir ist manchmal unwohl in meiner Haut wenn ich in die Bageri gehe und gleich auf deutsch meine Bestellung plaziere.
Diese Einstellung, dass alle deutsch können und verstehen müssen und sollen, das ist nicht so mein Ding.


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Hualp...:v
> 
> Wenn ichd ie Brocken ausspreche und dann zu mir nehme muss ich damit rechnen, daß noch mehr Brocken aus meinem Gesicht fallen...
> 
> ...





Hallo Uwe,#h

generell liege ich auf deiner Linie.Aber wenn du mal mit offenen Augen durch die Läden in den Touricentren gehst,dann wirst du dich wundern,wie viele Dienstleister
aus "D" kommen.Entweder ziehen die Dänen gescheiterte Deutsche über den Tisch,oder sie sind (so wie ich es seit über 30 Jahre lang empfinde) tolerant und weltoffen.
Grundsätzlich ist es aber bestimmt kein Fehler,dem Gastland
Ehre zu erweisen.:m
Jetzt mal ein Beispiel zur Rettung unserer Ehre:
Ich war im vergangenen Jahr zu einem Kurztrip in "Altenahr".
Dort prangte uns eine 2-sprachige Speisekarte entgegen.
Jetzt rate mal in welchen Sprachen.:m


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Jürgen
seit jahren liegt die solea dort, die reichlich gefahren ist. Nun schwärmen einge auf diesen kahn und  und  andere sind damit nicht zufrieden, da sie nichts gefangen haben. Nun habe ich die fangstatistiken vor einigen jahren gesehen und muss sagen, bei den großen angelfahrten waren sie nicht schlecht. Oft fährt dieser kahn ja zweimal raus, weil er abends noch eine makrelentour mit den touristen macht. Jedenfalls wird dieser kahn immer bewegt.   

Dann gesellte sich zu diesem schiff, ein anderer angelkutter, der ein anderes konzept hatte, da er sich auf mehrtagesfahrten konzentrierte - die webseite war super aufgemacht und alle schwärmten davon. Die postings kann man alle lesen, jedoch zweifelte ich die reichlichen heringshaie, auf einem fotos an,  denn sie hatten eine beachtliche größe - natürlich sind sie gefangen worden, jedoch wie und wo?  Einige postings, berichteten von wassereinbruch in der schlafkabine, andere schwärmten vom skipper, der eine sagte, es wird ganz neu umgebaut, jedenfalls lag jetzt das schiff im hafen von hvide sande und wartete auf gäste. 
So wie ich mich entsinne, wurden die ersten mehrtagesfahrten gemacht und die fangerfolge sahen super aus. Berichte erschienen und es war ein rakentenhafter einstieg. Selbst costas, hat im winter oder frühjahr eine fahrt damit gemacht und sehr gut gefangen. Einen tollen bericht geschrieben, der mit reichlich Fotos bestückt war. Super Costas!
Jürgen, selbst wir beiden hatten vor eine fahrt mit dem kahn zu machen.
Dann gesellte sich ein weiterer angelkutter hinzu, nun wurde es für mich undurchsichtig, da jetzt fahrten umgelegt wurden, d.h. man buchte ein schiff,  jedoch fuhr man mit dem anderen raus - dieses ist ja nicht schlimm, da der skipper - der sehr beliebt ist - auch das neue schiff bewegte.

Nun muss man sich fragen warum ? Da das eine schiff mit dem anderen nichts zu tun hat.

Jürgen, bei der antwort,  hast du mit am tisch in hvide sande gesessen, da uns ein eigner die hintergründe erzählt hat - ich hatte mir zwar reichlich gedanken gemacht und mir schon dieses gedacht, aber was wir dort gehört haben,  war ja der hammer. Jedenfalls war es so wichtig, dass ich costas  darüber informiert  habe - warst du nicht dabei ? Ich kann es nicht mehr sagen, jedenfalls wollten wir mit dem schiff auch eine fahrt machen. 
Inzwischen ist ein jahr vergangen, die informationen die ich hatte, reichten aus, dass ich mich dafür nicht mehr interessierte. 
Was mich jedoch noch nach einem jahr interessiert, sind die durchgeführten angelfahrten der beiden schiffe, denn solch ein schiff muss 1000 euro täglich einfahren, damit gewinn eingefahren werden kann. Es kann ja sein dass es täglich gefahren ist - ich würde mich freuen für die angler und dem eigner - wenn dieses nicht der fall ist,  fährt man solange bis der sponsor abspringt.
Wird es dann verkauft, liegen diese schiffe meisten gut festgemacht im hafen, weil ein käufer, die besichtigungen, ja nicht auf hoher see durchführen kann.
Ich hoffe costas, kann mir die durchgeführten angelfahrten nennen, damit meine vorstellungen bzw. bild weitere schärfe bekommt.

So wie costas erwähnt, kommen jetzt noch weitere schiffe nach hvide sande, oder sie wechseln die namen, ich blicke da nicht mehr durch. Was sie für richtig halten, sollen sie machen. Fest steht hier sind die meisten touristen, wobei man die fische suchen muss - dieses wird schon klappen und wenn es vor neufundland ist. 
Hvide sande ist halt das tor zur welt.


@ Uwe-H
Deine worte:
Ist doch prima wenn der Hafen vergrößert wird, dann werden auch die Hafengrenzbezirke größer, d.h. länger, und somit können mehr Ferienhäuser als bisher direkt an den Hafen gebaut werden.
Und die Hafenlilli kann sich auch mit ihrem Etablissement verbessen...|bigeyes
Richtig, dann pulsiert es dort und richt nach fisch, auch das heringsfestival wird besser, sie denken auch an die kinder, denn sie bauen große spielplätze, wo die windflügel in reih und glied gestapelt liegen sowie die grossen standrohre. Nun produziert hier der größte windkrafthersteller der welt und wenn solch ein schiff beladen wird, dann benötigt man auch krananlagen, auch die kommen und sollte mal kein schiff beladen werden, benutzt man sie zum bungee springen, angler können sich dann ihre fangplätze unter wasser anschauen.  Das wird alles bis aufs kleinste durchdacht und immer mehr angelkutter kommen nach hvide sande - die nur für eine stunde rausfahren - 24 std am tag. Die langen fahrten sind nicht mehr interessant, denn vor der hafeneinfahrt werden ihnen die grotten gezeigt, wo die fischlein sich wohlfühlen. Jeder der geil aufs angeln ist, wird solch eine grottenfahrt machen - damit er seine rute dort mal einsetzen kann. Es ist halt, das tor zur welt und wenn der name hvide sande fällt, wird sofort gefragt, hast du mal an eine grottenfahrt teilgenommen - komm sag schon, wie war es.


----------



## LAC (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Jürgen, 
habe gerade deine zweisprachige peisekarte gelesen - ich glaube in dänisch, denn sehr viele dänen fahren dort hin, der rhein und seine nebentäler werden von dänen gerne aufgesucht auch den harz suchen sie gerne im winter auf.
Wie du schon sagst, hier spricht fast jeder deutsch und sie finden es nicht schlimm, wenn einer kein dänisch kann - ich komme gut klar, verstehe jedoch nicht alle deutschen und dänen.

In frankreich hätte man probleme - da sprechen sie mit dir franz. obwohl sie deutsch können, zum glück kann inge französisch.
Gruß


----------



## Uwe_H (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Ich habe auch schon festgestellt, dass viele Deutsche in einschlägigen Bereichen arbeiten. In den Klamottenoutlets sind es doch einige, Saisongeschäft halt.
Ich habe auch das Gefühl, dass Skandinavier im allgemeinen sehr weltoffen sind. Das wurde bestimmt von Hägar vererbt. Andererseits muss man auch eine gewisse Weltoffenheit an den Tag legen wenn man zum einen eine Sprache spricht die gerade einmal rund 5 Mio Menschen sprechen, zum anderen wenn man Touristen im Land und ihr Geld haben will.

Guten Tag, Auf Wiedersehen, Danke und Bitte, eins zwei drei und solche Kleinigkeiten tun nicht weh, vermitteln aber dem Gegenüber, dass man auch Respekt hat vor Sprache, Kultur, Land und dem Mensch mit dem man es gerade zu tun hat.

Man muss ja nicht das Gefühl vermitteln, dass alle Welt deutsch zu sprechen hat wenn die Deutschen im Urlaub sind, über Dänemark herfallen und die Bunker an den Küsten wieder besetzen...


----------



## Uwe_H (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Jürgen,
> habe gerade deine zweisprachige peisekarte gelesen - ich glaube in dänisch, denn sehr viele dänen fahren dort hin, der rhein und seine nebentäler werden von dänen gerne aufgesucht auch den harz suchen sie gerne im winter auf.
> Wie du schon sagst, hier spricht fast jeder deutsch und sie finden es nicht schlimm, wenn einer kein dänisch kann - ich komme gut mit ihnen klar.
> 
> ...



Na Mensch, Otto, Du sprichst doch fließend dänisch...das ist doch alles allerfeinst.


----------



## goeddoek (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Guten Tag, Auf Wiedersehen, Danke und Bitte, eins zwei drei und solche Kleinigkeiten tun nicht weh, vermitteln aber dem Gegenüber, dass man auch Respekt hat vor Sprache, Kultur, Land und dem Mensch mit dem man es gerade zu tun hat.



Moin Uwe |wavey:

Seh ich genauso #6 Egal, wo auf der Welt - mit den paar Worten ist das Eis gebrochen und Gespräche finden gleich auf einer anderen Ebene statt.

Ich glaube, die Dänen wissen schon ganz gut, dass ihre Sprache nicht ganz leicht ist. Daher schätzen Sie es umso mehr, wenn jemand ein paar dänische Worte spricht


----------



## Costas (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Jürgen
> seit jahren liegt die solea dort, die reichlich gefahren ist. Nun schwärmen einge auf diesen kahn und  und  andere sind damit nicht zufrieden, da sie nichts gefangen haben. Nun habe ich die fangstatistiken vor einigen jahren gesehen und muss sagen, bei den großen angelfahrten waren sie nicht schlecht. Oft fährt dieser kahn ja zweimal raus, weil er abends noch eine makrelentour mit den touristen macht. Jedenfalls wird dieser kahn immer bewegt.
> 
> Dann gesellte sich zu diesem schiff, ein anderer angelkutter, der ein anderes konzept hatte, da er sich auf mehrtagesfahrten konzentrierte - die webseite war super aufgemacht und alle schwärmten davon. Die postings kann man alle lesen, jedoch zweifelte ich die reichlichen heringshaie, auf einem fotos an,  denn sie hatten eine beachtliche größe - natürlich sind sie gefangen worden, jedoch wie und wo?  Einige postings, berichteten von wassereinbruch in der schlafkabine, andere schwärmten vom skipper, der eine sagte, es wird ganz neu umgebaut, jedenfalls lag jetzt das schiff im hafen von hvide sande und wartete auf gäste.
> ...



Hallo

Otto, ich führe kein Journal der durchgeführten Fahrten aus Hvide Sande, wüsste auch nicht wieso. Ich habe aber jede Menge Feedbacks von Leuten erhalten, die mit den 2 Schiffen mitgefahren sind und die Aussagen könnten nicht unterschiedlicher sein. Ich denke, wenn sich jemand die Mühe macht, die Erfahrungsberichte beim AB oder bei anderen Boards zu lesen, dann kann man sich schnell ein Bild darüber machen. 

Zum "Raketenhaften Einstieg" der MS Fio, ehemalig MS Lene From. Genau so war es und genauso geht es weiter bei der MS Fio. Sie haben keine Statistiken, die nur esklusiven Mitglieder vorlegen, sondern eine Internetseite wo man Bilder von unzähligen Fahrten sehen kann und man sich selbst ein Bild davon machen kann. Eine so offene Informationspolitik über die Fänge, Fahrten, Kalender, Programm, Preise usw. ist absolut einmalig und vorbildmässig. Klar, nicht alle Touren sind gleich erfolgreich, ich weiss aber, dass man eher zu wenig als zu viel über die gefangenen Mengen berichtet. Sonst wäre eben die Nachfrage eben nicht so gross uns sonst hätte

Übrigens, Deine Tour im Juli hattest Du ca. in April gebucht und schon in Mai abgesagt, und zwar weil Jürgen krankheitsbedingt abgesagt hatte. Das weisst Du doch ganz genau. Wieso schreibst Du jetzt hier als Grund "weil es für mich undurchsichtig wurde". Bis dahin wusste man nichts vom Schiffswechsel. Ich will das nur klarstellen, denn ich finde es nicht fair gegenüber der hartarbeitenden Skipper und deren Mannschaft, wenn man hier falsch darüber berichtet.

Die Nachricht, dass 2 mehr Schiffe ab Hvide Sande aus fahren werden hat mich selbst überrascht. Ich wusste nicht, dass die Nachfrage doch so gross ist. Die Kundschaft bei den langen Fahrten, d.h. ab 21 Stunden, ist meistens aus Dänemark. Es gibt Leute die mehr als einmal im Monat mitfahren wollen und reisen dafür mehrere 100 km bis nach Hvide Sande. Wenn genau diese Nachfrage so gross ist, dann kann ich es eher nachvollziehen, dass die Reederei Fyrholm ab Aprill 2 Schiffe in HS stellen möchte. Abgesehen davon, werden die neuen Schiffe gemäss eigenen Angaben mehr Kurzfahrten in den Sommermonaten anbieten. Das genaue Programm liegt aber nicht vor.

Das 4. Schiff ist die ehemalige MS Bodil, welche letztes Jahr MS Lene From hiess und an April MS Muddi heisst. Deren Eigner, der für viele bekannte Per aus Thyboron, hat eine neue Equipe zusammengestellt und wird nach eigenen Angaben auf seiner Seite ab sofort von Hvide Sande aus fahren. Per hat  einen sehr guten Namen in Dänemark und kann mir vorstellen, dass er damit auch Erfolg haben wird. Mehr Informationen darüber habe ich zur Zeit nicht.

Gruss
Costas


----------



## fischflotz (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

ja so ne Hafenerweiterung ist schon was tolles. In Hamburg steht uns ja auch noch die Elbvertiefung bevor. Damit die dicken Pötte endlich nicht nur die Nordseehäfen anlaufen, sondern den kleinen Weg die Elbe rauf mit gedrosselter Kraft in Kauf nehmen. Damit sie einen Blick auf die Elbphilharmonie werfen können. Ein neues Naturschutgebiet wurde auch schon beschlossen, welches dann von der Elbe überflutet wird. Da können sich dann die Fische in Ruhe zurückziehen und das tolle Schauspiel angucken.
Es heisst ja auch: Hamburg, der Thor der Welt.:q


----------



## shorty 38 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Und Sportsfreunde,

die Speisekarten bei uns im Harz sind auch auf Dänisch.

Gruß Shorty


----------



## LAC (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Costas
was du schreibst betreffend der fahrt ist richtig, jürgen hatte die fahrt gebucht, mich angeschrieben und ich habe dann auch gebucht. Wegen jürgens  krankheit, haben wir sie dann später abgesagt. Nun sah ich da auch keine probleme, da wir ja vor ort sind und bezahlen.
Meine gefühle sagten mir jedoch was anderes und ich war erstaunt, dass ich später - nach der besprechung - zu mir sagte: eigenartig, als wenn ich es gerochen hätte.
Zu deinen zeilen:
denn ich finde es nicht fair gegenüber der hartarbeitenden Skipper und deren Mannschaft, wenn man hier falsch darüber berichtet
Ich habe nicht falsch darüber berichtet, sondern positiv über die fangerfolge . Den skipper bzw die mannschaft kenne ich nicht, jedoch sind sie bekannt in hvide sande, so hat man mir berichtet. 
So wie ich gelesen habe, haben sie sich bemüht und gute fangerfolge gemacht, dieses sehe ich sehr positiv. 
Zu dieser truppe, gehört aber auch noch der eigner, dem das schiff gehört, den hast du nicht aufgelistet, auch den kenne ich nicht. Ich glaube, du kanntest ihn auch nicht?

Nach den informationen in hvide sande, wo jürgen mit anwesend war,  habe ich dich gedacht, deshalb informierte ich dich. Auch du warst über diese neuigkeiten sehr erstaunt   - auch dieses wurde mir nur erzählt  - diese kann alles falsch sein - jedoch was man mir erzählt hat, wenn ich dieses hier poste, dann versteht mich jeder und kann die welt nicht mehr verstehen.  Jetzt ist es ein "schwarzes loch" oder auch farbenfrohes  und es bleibt auch so, da ich dieses nicht erkläre oder erforsche, es interessiert mich nicht mehr.

Es ist ja gut, wenn sich skipper und manschaft  bemüht, das setze ich vorraus, denn nur so kann es laufen und ich freue mich, dass die angler ja auf den fahrten reichlich fische gefangen haben, das hat man dem skipper mit mannschaft zu verdanken.
Nun bemüht sich jeder, das alles richtig läuft, einige lassen sich die tollsten sachen dafür einfallen z.b. lief bei der artic janus  auch alles, bis die welle einen schaden hatte. Dann liefen die angler hinter ihr geld her. Auch das ist alles -je nach sichtweise - richtig gelaufen, denn die angler versuchten ihr bestes, dass ihr geld wieder zurück läuft  Ich habe es nicht mehr verfolgt, glaube aber, dass alle ihr geld zurück bekommen haben.  

Oft wundert man sich auch, dass dann noch andere ins rampenlicht treten, die still im verborgenen gesessen haben und sich sagen, jetzt muss es aber mal laufen, sie alle wollen nur eins, das alles richtig für sie läuft.

Ich bin der letzte, der nicht den anglern eine gute fahrt wünscht, rege mich aber ganz schnell auf, wenn ich was höre wo dieses  eventuell scheitern könnte. Dieses ist ja nicht der fall gewesen.
Wundere mich nur, dass man auf ein anderes schiff hüpfte - obwohl das eine schiff dort auch lag - da muss wohl ein schaden angefallen sein, weil dort ja nichts lief.

Costas, schade dass du mir nicht die fahrten mitteilen konntest, ich dachte man hätte buch geführt. Wobei für mich es eine kleinighkeit wäre - wenn ich es will -  dieses fahrten zu erfahren. Mir ist es jedoch egal, wie und was da läuft, wenn reichlich angler da sind und alle schön bezahlen und die see es erlaubt, das alles läuft, dann kann nichts anbrennen, so soll es ja sein, deshalb wünsche ich allen, auch den alten schiffen mit neuen namen oder wie auch immer, das es super läuft, es wäre eine bereicherung für die angelei in hvide sande.
Und nun beende ich dieses thema und freue mich schon auf die fangberichte der angler im jahr 2011 - wie gut alles gelaufen ist


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Jürgen,
> habe gerade deine zweisprachige peisekarte gelesen -* ich glaube in dänisch*, denn sehr viele dänen fahren dort hin, der rhein und seine nebentäler werden von dänen gerne aufgesucht auch den harz suchen sie gerne im winter auf.
> Wie du schon sagst, hier spricht fast jeder deutsch und sie finden es nicht schlimm, wenn einer kein dänisch kann - ich komme gut klar, verstehe jedoch nicht alle deutschen und dänen.
> 
> ...


 

@ Otto,#h

richtig,es war dänisch.War eine lustige Sache,als wir sie entdeckten.Hatten zuerst gar nicht geschaltet,als wir sie
lesen konnten.Dann fiel der Groschen aber doch noch,und wir mußten vor Verblüffung lachen.Hatte zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch nicht gewußt,dass diese Gegend bei Dänen so beliebt ist.

Was dein Posting bezüglich der HS-Kutter anbelangt,ja ich war bei dem Gespräch mit dem Eigner dabei,und glaube die Szene vor Ort recht gut zu kennen.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Otto kann mann auch Buchen, der kommt dann als Dolmetscher mit :q. Musst nur auf sein Knopf drücken und los gehts


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hej Jungs,
ich für meinen teil finde, das wenn man den einen oder anderen Satz in der Landessprache beherrscht ist das gegenüber gleich noch freundlicher reagiert.
Ätzend finde ich die Urlauber die von vornherein davon ausgehen das jeder sie verstehen muss, das mag zwar in HS so sein aber wehe man fährt ein wenig raus.
Ganz schlimm empfinde ich die „Angler“ in ihren Tarnfleckanzügen mit der Pulle Pils in der Hand, die dann auch noch rumpöbeln wenn sie mal an der Kasse keiner versteht beim Bier holen.
Das ist auch der Grund warum wir seit 6/7 Jahren dänisch lernen um sich einfach von solchen Neandertalern abzugrenzen, zwar werde ich es nie so richtig gut können, aber ich kann mich verständigen.

viele Grüße
Carsten


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Carsten Heidorn schrieb:


> Hej Jungs,
> ich für meinen teil finde, das wenn man den einen oder anderen Satz in der Landessprache beherrscht ist das gegenüber gleich noch freundlicher reagiert.
> Ätzend finde ich die Urlauber die von vornherein davon ausgehen das jeder sie verstehen muss, das mag zwar in HS so sein aber wehe man fährt ein wenig raus.
> Ganz schlimm empfinde ich die „Angler“ in ihren Tarnfleckanzügen mit der Pulle Pils in der Hand, die dann auch noch rumpöbeln wenn sie mal an der Kasse keiner versteht beim Bier holen.
> ...



hallo da hast recht, manche in ihren tarnanzügen sind echt zum kotzen:v


----------



## FangeNichts5 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Ich finde es gut, wenn man die Landessprache, wenn auch nur in kleinen Teilen, spricht bzw. versteht.
Als in z. B. vor 2 Jahren in den Niederlanden war haben die sich richtig gefreut, als ich mit denen niederländisch gesprochen habe. Zwar nur bröckchenweise, aber es ging.
Und auch in Dänemark gibt es ja Regionen, wo nicht jeder deutsch spricht.:m


----------



## LAC (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> @ Otto,#h
> 
> richtig,es war dänisch.War eine lustige Sache,als wir sie entdeckten.Hatten zuerst gar nicht geschaltet,als wir sie
> lesen konnten.Dann fiel der Groschen aber doch noch,und wir mußten vor Verblüffung lachen.Hatte zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch nicht gewußt,dass diese Gegend bei Dänen so beliebt ist.
> ...



Hallo Jürgen, 
die dänen lieben diese rheinregionen sowie den harz. Diese touristenorte stellen sich halt auf ihre gäste ein, so ist es auch in dänemark, dort ist in deutscher sprache auch die speisekarte. Wobei in der türkei, sie inzwischen auf russisch ist.:q 
Natürlich kennen wir die scene vor ort, wir kennen die region und reichlich menschen, da sieht und hört man viel und ist bzw. wird bestens informiert.
Gruß


----------



## LAC (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Fange Nichts
Timo, bin erstaunt und freue mich, dass du niederländisch kannst. Wobei diese sprache leichter zu lernen ist für deutsche,  als dänisch. Wer englisch kann und plattdeutsch, der versteht schon einige wörter und kann sich die anderen denken. Mein name stammt aus den niederlanden, d.h. mein vorfahren haben sich beim schlittschuhlaufen verfahren und landeten im münsterland. Gelernt habe ich sie in jungen jahren in amsterdam, da man mich immer auf den strassen  angesprochen hat   habe es  schnell begriffen und geantwortet: het is niet duer!  Da kam immer freude auf.|supergri

Bröckchenweise, kann ich mehrere sprachen, jedoch bei dänisch hatte ich die grössten probleme. Trotz intensivkursus ist es für mich die schwerste sprache. Zwischen schreiben und sprechen trennen sich welten. 
Hinzu kommt, dass hier in jütland - jysk gesprochen wird, das versteht kein däne in kopenhagen. Ich habe einen film da wird jysk gesprochen, da ist der untertitel auf dänisch. Nur in kopenhagen wird reichsdansk gesprochen und auf fünen, da schweben förmlich die wörter auf und ab und passen sich der hügellandschaft der insel an. 

In der region hvide sande - da hat die sprache nur eine tonlage - der mund wird kaum geöffnet und  sie bilden einen satz mit ganz wenigen wörtern. Oft habe ich mir gedanken gemacht, warum dieses so ist. Nun passen sich die menschen immer der region an. Früher waren hier wanderdünen und wer beim sprechen den mund öffnete, der musste sand fressen. Es ist ein scherz und man lacht - aber es kann was wahres dran sein, denn durch solche neg. beinträchtigungen über jahrhunderte, wird eine sprache geformt. 

Es freut sich wirklich jeder verkäufer, wenn ein deutscher auf dänisch, 10 säcke holz, drei kästen bier und 2 flaschen schnaps bestellt und beim rausgehen sagt:

farvel til i morgen.


Nachsatz: selbst beim anglerboard treten probleme beim übersetzen auf  -til- soll es sein - nicht stramme leine.#d#d|supergri


----------



## goeddoek (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> Nachsatz: selbst beim anglerboard treten probleme beim übersetzen auf  -til- soll es sein - nicht stramme leine.#d#d|supergri



Nee, nee - das ist so gewollt. Ist ja schließlich ein Anglerboard. Deswegen bedeutet "*til* i morgen " zeitgleich auch "tight lines bis morgen". Kauft der Kunde am nächsten Tag wieder Snaps und Bier, weiß der Verkäufer, dass sein frommer Wunsch nicht geholfen hat


----------



## anschmu (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Wer kennt den Forellensee Bjerrely bei Fjelstervang und gibt es ind r Nähe noch weitere Forellenseen ?


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



anschmu schrieb:


> Wer kennt den Forellensee *Bjerrely *bei Fjelstervang und gibt es ind r Nähe noch weitere Forellenseen ?


 


Also Google Earth kennt es nicht.Stimmt der Name? :m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Costas (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



anschmu schrieb:


> Wer kennt den Forellensee Bjerrely bei Fjelstervang und gibt es ind r Nähe noch weitere Forellenseen ?



Hallo

Ich kenne Bjerrely sehr gut. Ein hübscher, natürlicher See mit gutem Bestand. Am Wochenende gibt es oft viele Leute, da es unweit von Herning ist. Unter der Woche kann man sich dort  einfacher breit machen. Der See ist leider für das Fliegenfischen nicht geeignet, da rundherum Bäume stehen. 

Gruss
Costas


----------



## Costas (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Und hier ist die WWW

Jetzt lese ich gerade, dass sie nur noch biologische Forellen einsetzen! Ob der Drill besser ist?


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Costas schrieb:


> Und hier ist die WWW
> 
> Jetzt lese ich gerade, dass sie nur noch biologische Forellen einsetzen! Ob der Drill besser ist?


 

Hallo Costas,#h

ein wirklich schöner Teich.#6
Aber wie bereits von dir gesagt,für die Hungerpeitsche absolut ungeeignet.
Habe ich das mit der Fangbegrenzung richtig interpretiert?

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Geil Geil Geil Meine CD aus Dänemark ist gekommen. Sind echt Top die Jungs.

http://www.islanders.dk/

Super Musi:m

Nur mit dem Bezahlen verstehe ich nicht ganz HIHIHI


----------



## Costas (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Costas,#h
> 
> ein wirklich schöner Teich.#6
> Aber wie bereits von dir gesagt,für die Hungerpeitsche absolut ungeeignet.
> ...



Hallo Jürgen

Vielleicht hat er eine Fangbegrenzung aufgrund meines letzten Besuchs eingeführt . 

Also, er schreibt "2 Stunden = 2 Fische, 4 Stunden 4 Fische". Ich verstehe "rimmelig" als "wahrscheinlich"/"vernünftig". Man kann also erwarten, nach 2 Stunden 2 Fische zu fangen. Ist sehr komisch formuliert, finde ich. Es ist jedenfalls nicht als max. Fangbegrenzung zu verstehen.

Gruss
Costas

Gruss
Costas


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Costas schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen
> 
> Vielleicht hat er eine Fangbegrenzung aufgrund meines letzten Besuchs eingeführt .
> 
> ...


 


Hej Costas,#h

danke für die (rimmelige ) Antwort.Muß wohl doch noch an
meinen Sprachkenntnissen feilen.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## anschmu (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Was meint er denn Bioforellen ? Wollte Ende Mai mal wieder in Bjerrely angeln , aber es wird halt auch in Dänemark immer weniger Fisch in den Put&takes angeboten ! ist das in Bjerrely nun auch schon so ?


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



anschmu schrieb:


> Was meint er denn Bioforellen ? Wollte Ende Mai mal wieder in Bjerrely angeln , aber es wird halt auch in Dänemark immer weniger Fisch in den Put&takes angeboten ! ist das in Bjerrely nun auch schon so ?


 


@ anschmu,#h

ist nur eine Vermutung von mir.Konnte mir durchaus vorstellen,dass es etwas mit höheren Zucht,bzw.Hälterungs-
standarts zu tun hat.:m
Worauf begründet sich deine Meinung,dass die Put&takes schlechter besetzt werden als früher?
Gibt es da verlässliches Zahlenmaterial?

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## carpfreak1990 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Moin, 

So nach ner woche ohne internet, meld ich mal hier zurück. Bin ebent von ner Überbetrieblichenausbildung wieder gekommen. Jetzt ist muss ich wieder hier rein lesen, sind ja ca.10seite. Die ich nich mit bekommen habe. Nun zur guten Nachricht wir haben GEBUCHT. Erste Mai woche bin ich und mein familie wieder in HS. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## kenito (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

wir haben auch gebuch am 16 Juli gehts los im Mai aber einmal zu Heringsangeln


----------



## anschmu (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@jürgen      Ist nur so ein Gefühl ! Ich fahre jetzt schon seit '92 regelmäßig in die Gegend von Hvide Sande und ein paar Jahre auch wieder nach Bjerrely . Auch meine Begleiter meinen , es wird halt immer weniger Fisch ausgesetzt ! Einen See bei Hee fahren wir garnicht mehr an -kaum noch Fänge - trfft man Sonntags noch nicht mal ein paar Dänen zum angeln - wie Tot das Gewässer !


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



anschmu schrieb:


> @jürgen Ist nur so ein Gefühl ! Ich fahre jetzt schon seit '92 regelmäßig in die Gegend von Hvide Sande und ein paar Jahre auch wieder nach Bjerrely . Auch meine Begleiter meinen , es wird halt immer weniger Fisch ausgesetzt ! Einen See bei Hee fahren wir garnicht mehr an -kaum noch Fänge - trfft man Sonntags noch nicht mal ein paar Dänen zum angeln - wie Tot das Gewässer !


 

@ anschmu,#h

Forellenpuffs sind so gar nicht mein Ding,möchte mir also auch kein Urteil erlauben.
Aber trotzdem fände ich es Widersinnig bei ständig wachsender Konkurenz der Anlagen es am Fischbesatz 
fehlen zu lassen.So gräbt man sich doch selbst das Wasser
ab.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## anschmu (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Fahre auch nur an die Naturseen ! Aber wahrscheinlich liegt ja im Widersinnigen der Verdienst - weniger aussetzen mehr Geld in der Tasche ! Ist aber in Deutschland nicht anderst !


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



anschmu schrieb:


> Fahre auch nur an die Naturseen ! Aber wahrscheinlich liegt ja im Widersinnigen der Verdienst - weniger aussetzen mehr Geld in der Tasche ! Ist aber in Deutschland nicht anderst !


 

In meinen Augen ist auch ein ständig nachbesetzter "Natursee" nur ein hat schönerer Puff.Das mit dem weniger besetzen verstehe ich genau so wenig.Gibt doch nicht nur 
blöde Angler,die nichts merken.|kopfkrat
Aber egal,mich interessieren diese Gewässer nicht.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Jürgen
ich liebe ja auch nicht diese seen, jedoch dann und wann gehe ich schon mal mit. Nun kenne ich einen see, da darf man 4 stück fangen, in zwei stunden. Da wir 5 angler waren,  haben wir die 20 stück gefangen, davon habe ich 8 gefangen. Am nächsten tag haben wir es erneut versucht - und wir hatten erneut glück  - nach dem dritten tag bekamen wir die zwanzig nicht mehr zusammen - ich habe dann aufgehört und die anderen konnten froh sein, dass sie alle noch was am haken bekommen haben in den zwei stunden.
Ein andere fall: ein bordie kam zu mir - kann es nicht mehr sagen wer - der zeigte  mir eine 4 kg forelle - ich war erstaunt, da normal diese dort in dieser gewichtsklasse nie besetzt wurden. Da habe ich mir mal das schauspiel angesehen und festgestellt, dass noch welche lustig ihre bahnen zogen, jedoch nicht mehr lange, denn sie liegen jetzt bei mir im gefrierfach.
Der betreiber schaut doch nur, was er eingenommen hat, wenn die summe erreicht ist d.h. das seine kasse stimmt, wird ein besatz durchgeführt.
Zu uns kommt ein angler, ein profi im angeln, der nur put& take anlagen aufsucht. Er zieht von angelteich zu angelteich und macht sie leer. Wenn´s nicht fluppt am ersten tag, zieht er zum anderen. Fluppt es, bleibt er so lange dort, bis der fang langsam aufhört. 
Den müll überlässte er den anderen anglern und es müssen noch reichlich kommen, damit der betreiber das geld in der kasse hat für den neuen besatz. Sie alle fangen nichts oder ein fischchen - aber holen nicht das raus, was man bezahlt hat. 
Sonst funktioniert nicht dieses geschäft, denn dieser betreiber ist ja keine soziale einrichtung, wo man mit gewinn nach hause geht.
Nun wird der ein oder andere sagen, das ist mir egal und nicht wichtig, dieses kann sein, jedoch nach kurzer zeit wird er auch dort aufhören zu angeln, denn es fängt beim platz wechsel an, denn alle wollen schnell welche am haken haben.
Wer jedoch erfolg in einer put& take anlage hat, der wird sein blaues wunder erleben, wenn er mit diesen methoden im fließgewässer seine fische fangen will, da er sich sehr weit entfernt hat von der normalen angelei, wie man fisch überlistet im naturgewässer.
Jürgen, oft füttere ich in den anlagen die forellen an, mit meinen kleinen granitsteinen vom weg - funktioniert gut.
Mach das mal im fließgewässer.

Gruß


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Jürgen
> ich liebe ja auch nicht diese seen, jedoch dann und wann gehe ich schon mal mit. Nun kenne ich einen see, da darf man 4 stück fangen, in zwei stunden. Da wir 5 angler waren, haben wir die 20 stück gefangen, davon habe ich 8 gefangen. Am nächsten tag haben wir es erneut versucht - und wir hatten erneut glück - nach dem dritten tag bekamen wir die zwanzig nicht mehr zusammen - ich habe dann aufgehört und die anderen konnten froh sein, dass sie alle noch was am haken bekommen haben in den zwei stunden.
> Ein andere fall: ein bordie kam zu mir - kann es nicht mehr sagen wer - der zeigte mir eine 4 kg forelle - ich war erstaunt, da normal diese dort in dieser gewichtsklasse nie besetzt wurden. Da habe ich mir mal das schauspiel angesehen und festgestellt, dass noch welche lustig ihre bahnen zogen, jedoch nicht mehr lange, denn sie liegen jetzt bei mir im gefrierfach.
> Der betreiber schaut doch nur, was er eingenommen hat, wenn die summe erreicht ist d.h. das seine kasse stimmt, wird ein besatz durchgeführt.
> ...


 

Hallo Otto,#h

war ja jetzt ein nettes Statement,aber ich bin heute zu blöd 
um zu verstehen,was du mir damit sagen wolltest.:m
Muß ich die Forellenpuffs jetzt mögen? |kopfkrat
Versuch es noch mal mit einfachen Worten,ich bin ja auch nur ein einfacher Angler.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Jürgen
Gnaz einfach: stell dir einen marktstand vor, wo der verkäufer von den anglern vorher das geld kassiert und je nach einnahme, den tisch dann mit fische belegt.
Er sagt die uhrzeit an, und ab dann dürfen sich alle welche nehmen. Wenn du jetzt lange finger hast und sie auch noch schnell bewegen kannst, wirst du ganz viele fische dir greifen - hat dieses geklappt, tanzt du vor freude. Wirst du beim freudentanz dann einen arschtritt bekommen, dann ist es ein angler, der keinen fisch mehr geifen konnte, weil du zu schnell warst und alle gegriffen hast.
Das ist die einfache art

Damit dieses nicht passiert mit dem arschtritt, macht  der verkäufer es spannend und legt über die fische eine decke - das entspricht dann einen see, da du auch dort die Fische nicht mehr sehen kannst.

Jetzt wird es spannend, wenn du nun den tisch gut kennst und und auch im dunkeln die finger schnell bewegen kannst , hast du vorteile und kannst dich förmlich bereichern.
Damit das im rahmen bleibt, hat verkäufer eine stückzahl angegeben, die du nur mitnehmen darfst, würde er diese nicht machen, sagen die anderen greifer, lass mir aber auch noch welche über.

Deshalb greifen die anderen  weiter und weiter unter dieser decke und schnappen sich was sie kriegen können. Es gesellen sich noch andere angler dazu, die gezahlt haben und alle sind am suchen. 
Aus der ferne schaut sich dieser verkäufer aus dem liegestuhl diese aktivitäten unter der decke an und freut sich.

Erst wenn die greifer alles abgetastet haben und langsam die lust verlieren, weil sie nichts mehr finden, - du bist schon mit deine fische längst zuhause - geben sie auf. Am nächsten tag kommen erneut, da sie es nicht verstehen können, irdendwie glauben sie hatten sie nicht den richtigen platz oder es lag am wetter, sie greifen erneut zu, zählen schon mal das geld was sie ausgegeben haben, bis sie solch eine wut haben, dass sie einen erwürgen können, sie drehen förmlich durch und sind stock sauer.  Und weil keiner mehr da steht, der sie ihnen vor der nase weggeschnappt hat, können sie keinen im arsch treten und ihre wut ablassen.
Damit diese angler nicht völlig durchdrehen, haben sich schlaue menschen gedanken gemacht, wie kann man diesen menschen helfen und eine krankenstation geschaffen, die wie ein ventil wirkt, wo sie ihr wut ablassen können. haben sie sich beruhigt können sie ein station weiter gehen und bekommen dort ratschläge, wie man es besser machen kann, all diese wird nicht hinter verschlossenen türen gemacht, nein es ist öffentlich und du kannst es hier lesen.
Meine version hier habe ich geschrieben, die gerne mal schnell einen angeln wollen - verständlich selbst für  marktfrauen -  damit siel im dunkeln unter den decken, den so geliebten fisch finden und mit der hand ergreifen können.

Ist es jetzt verständlich - oder möchtest du eine private behandlung in form einer pn haben.


----------



## jottweebee (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Otto

Hattest du Nachtdienst????


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



jottweebee schrieb:


> @ Otto
> 
> Hattest du Nachtdienst????



Das ist Otto seine normale Zeit


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Jürgen
> Gnaz einfach: stell dir einen marktstand vor, wo der verkäufer von den anglern vorher das geld kassiert und je nach einnahme, den tisch dann mit fische belegt.
> Er sagt die uhrzeit an, und ab dann dürfen sich alle welche nehmen. Wenn du jetzt lange finger hast und sie auch noch schnell bewegen kannst, wirst du ganz viele fische dir greifen - hat dieses geklappt, tanzt du vor freude. Wirst du beim freudentanz dann einen arschtritt bekommen, dann ist es ein angler, der keinen fisch mehr geifen konnte, weil du zu schnell warst und alle gegriffen hast.
> Das ist die einfache art
> ...


----------



## anschmu (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@LAC(=Märchenonkel) Habe selten so gelacht -könntest dich gleich bei Paule Panzer als Volontär anmelden ! Aber im Ernst meinst du nicht das man das Problem auch anderst sehen kann ? Nämlich das von den Pächtern oder Betreibern einfach weniger ausgesetzt wird , weil einfach weniger Angler nach Dänemark kommen und sie so durch weniger Besatz ihr Einkommen der letzten Jahre ausgleichen müssen ?!


----------



## carpfreak1990 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo, bin ebent auf der seite codhunters gewesen und hab gerade gesehen das es ab 1april ein neuen Kutter gibt. http://www.codhunter.dk/9161/Forside Hier könnte ihr das nachlesen. Er möchte damit kurze touren anbieten, von 4-15std. aber auch 21std Wracktouren. Das angebot Kuttern die Hochseetouren anbieten wird immer größer. Dann sind ja die MS Solea, die MS Fio und die MS Fyrholm in HS vertretten. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Hallo, bin ebent auf der seite codhunters gewesen und hab gerade gesehen das es ab 1april ein neuen Kutter gibt. http://www.codhunter.dk/9161/Forside Hier könnte ihr das nachlesen. Er möchte damit kurze touren anbieten, von 4-15std. aber auch 21std Wracktouren. Das angebot Kuttern die Hochseetouren anbieten wird immer größer. Dann sind ja die MS Solea, die MS Fio und die MS Fyrholm in HS vertretten.
> 
> gruß
> Jonas


 

@ Jonas,#h

schau mal Posting 144.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Costas (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Hallo, bin ebent auf der seite codhunters gewesen und hab gerade gesehen das es ab 1april ein neuen Kutter gibt. http://www.codhunter.dk/9161/Forside Hier könnte ihr das nachlesen. Er möchte damit kurze touren anbieten, von 4-15std. aber auch 21std Wracktouren. Das angebot Kuttern die Hochseetouren anbieten wird immer größer. Dann sind ja die MS Solea, die MS Fio und die MS Fyrholm in HS vertretten.
> 
> gruß
> Jonas



Guten Morgen Jonas

Diese Nachricht habe ich schon vor ein Paar Tagen gepostet. Dazu kommt ein 4. Schiff! Der ausführliche Bericht steht weiter hinten.

Gruss
Costas


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Costas schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Jonas
> 
> Diese Nachricht habe ich schon vor ein Paar Tagen gepostet. Dazu kommt ein 4. Schiff! Der ausführliche Bericht steht weiter hinten.
> 
> ...


 


Richtig,#h

wie von mir bereits geschrieben,Posting 144.


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Costas (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> @ Jonas,#h
> 
> schau mal Posting 144.
> 
> ...




....eher Posting 124


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Costas schrieb:


> ....eher Posting 124


 

Hej Costas,#h

war die 144 nicht von dir?

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Costas (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hej Costas,#h
> 
> war die 144 nicht von dir?
> 
> ...



Doch, auch. Aber es war in der 124, als ich zum ersten Mal darüber berichtet habe .


----------



## LAC (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Jürgen
du bekommst eine priavate behandlung  wir können es auch zusammen mal testen ich werde dir sagen, wann der tisch gedeckt ist.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Moin Costas, das habe ich nich gelesen. Du hast noch die Solea vergessen. Kommt die MS Muddi auch von Ulrik ? Oder von noch ein anderen Anbieter ?


gruß
Jonas


----------



## torino (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

So da hier ja so schön diskutiert wird wollte ich mal mit einen Thema nicht schöner Art posten ! Nämlich das reißen der Fische in Hvide Sande ! Als ich letztes Jahr im Sommer dort war musste ich feststellen das einige Leute dort einfach mit Heringspaternoster die Hornis gerissen haben hattet ihr das auch schon öfter erlebt das dort einige Fische reißen und wisst ihr was sie so alles fangen ? Nur gibt es in Dänemark nicht so ein Gesetz das Fische reißen verboten ist ? Und wie ist es denn dort mit einer Fischereiaufsicht gibt es da überhaupt so was und wurdet ihr da überhaupt schon mal kontrolliert ? Also diese Frage die richtet sich natürlich am meisten an die die dort öfers sind .


----------



## Uwe_H (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



torino schrieb:


> So da hier ja so schön diskutiert wird wollte ich mal mit einen Thema nicht schöner Art posten ! Nämlich das reißen der Fische in Hvide Sande ! Als ich letztes Jahr im Sommer dort war musste ich feststellen das einige Leute dort einfach mit Heringspaternoster die Hornis gerissen haben hattet ihr das auch schon öfter erlebt das dort einige Fische reißen und wisst ihr was sie so alles fangen ? Nur gibt es in Dänemark nicht so ein Gesetz das Fische reißen verboten ist ? Und wie ist es denn dort mit einer Fischereiaufsicht gibt es da überhaupt so was und wurdet ihr da überhaupt schon mal kontrolliert ? Also diese Frage die richtet sich natürlich am meisten an die die dort öfers sind .



Du solltest die Nummer mal vorführen, wie du bei dem Fischgewusel das Reißen von Fischen verhindern willst.
Da musst Du schon den Haken runterlassen.
Und auch mit Deiner Posenmontage oder dem Buttlöffel oder was auch immer Du alles ausprobieren willst, wirst Du Fische reißen...das solltest Du Dir überlegen, bevor Du Deine Montage zu Wasser lässt, ob Du das mit Deinem Gewissen vereinbaren kannst!!!


----------



## torino (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Nein das wird gar nicht schlimm sein das ab und zu mal einer gerissen wird nur ich meine das  reißen was extra gemacht wird das die da stehen und den Paternoster schnel einholen und dabei die Rute immer dabei zur seite gerissen wird so schnell man kann ! Das ist doch der Springende Punkt !


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



torino schrieb:


> Nein das wird gar nicht schlimm sein das ab und zu mal einer gerissen wird nur ich meine das reißen was extra gemacht wird das die da stehen und den Paternoster schnel einholen und dabei die Rute immer dabei zur seite gerissen wird so schnell man kann ! Das ist doch der Springende Punkt !


 

@ Torino,#h

gut aufgepasst.#6
Das Reissen der Hornhechte wird von vielen Anglern systematisch betrieben.Ich finde es auch zum :v
Es läßt sich aber durchaus auch durch die dicken Hornhecht-
schwärme hindurch ohne zu reissen auf die Heringe angeln.
Das Wauberwort heist hier "Circle-Hook".Da gibt es herrvorragende Vorföcher mit nach innen gebogenen Hakenspitzen,die ohne Probleme zu den Heringen durchkommen.Im vergangenen Mai habe ich in einer Woche 
mit diesen Systemen wenns hoch kommt 3-4 Fische außen gehakt.In meinen Augen ein akzeptabler Prozentsatz.
*Also: Wer will,der kann.:m*

Gruß
Jürgen *|wavey:*


----------



## Costas (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Moin Costas, das habe ich nich gelesen. Du hast noch die Solea vergessen. Kommt die MS Muddi auch von Ulrik ? Oder von noch ein anderen Anbieter ?
> 
> 
> gruß
> Jonas



Hallo Jonas

Dass man den einen oder anderen Beitrag verpasst, kann ich verstehen. Du hast aber offensichtlichmein Posting nicht richtig gelesen. Lies bitte Posting nr. 124 nochmals durch und sag mir, ob ich was vergessen haben.

MS Muddi ist nich von Ulrik. Ulrik ist übrigens ein Skipper, kein Eigentümer, soviel ich weiss. Das ist aber egal.

Gruss
Costas


----------



## LAC (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ torino
was du an der schleuse gesehen hast, dass hornhechte dort gerissen werden, sieht man ständig und es ist eine besondere schicht von anglern die es mache, selbst auf lachse habe ich es gesehen, denn oft stehen einige vor der schleuse, die man von der brücke aus sehen kann.
Das paternostersystem, mit den speziellen haken - die jürgen erwähnt - ist die erfolgsgarantie, denn es sind kleine haken mit einer speziellen form - früher hat man heringe nur mit goldhaken gefangen - da kannte man den ganzen lametta nicht.
Dass sich mal ein hornhecht verfängt im paternoster kann passieren, jedoch habe ich schon mehreren bordies gezeigt, wie man mit einem heringspaternoster, auf hornhecht gehen kann und an der der gleichen stelle auf hering, wo dann kein hornfisch sich verhäddert.
Uwe, es ist nicht ganz richtig was du postest, denn wenn ich mit einem heringspaternoster in der strömung mitte fjord angele und ein leichtes blei nehme, fange ich hornhechte. Nehme ich jedoch ein schweres , angele über den grund die heringe. Uwe, auch wenn es sich anhört, ich würde hier auf der ka..e hauen, aber auf ansagen, kann ich hornhecht oder hering fangen. Wette sogar darauf und bleibe sieger wobei du da auch mal gewinnst 
Deshalb fange ich mit dem heringspaternoster meine heringe und mit der posenangel mit köder meine hornhechte.
Hinzu kommt, wird ein hornhecht mit einem paternoster gerissen, wird er verrückt und dreht sich im kampf immer mehr ein. Beim lösen der haken kenne ich welche, die scheiden das paternoster ab, weil sie oft 15 min benötigen, damit sie alles wieder im reinen haben und erneut angen können.

@ Costas
nun möchte ich auch etwas gerade stellen, denn deine Zeilen.
MS Muddi ist nich von Ulrik. Ulrik ist übrigens ein Skipper, kein Eigentümer, soviel ich weiss. Das ist aber egal.
Denn dein kleiner zusatz, ist nicht egal, da dem eigner das boot gehört und ein skipper den kahn fährt. Mehr ist es nicht, aber im geschäftsleben von großer wichtigkeit.


----------



## elwiss (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo an alle Verückten !

erstmal happi nu jier @ alle ...

Leider bin ich nicht so oft im board aktiv, das hatten wir schonmal...

Ich freue mich auf ein tolles Jahr 2011 in HS. Wir sind dann erstmals von ca. 18.03 - 22.03 vor ort (je nach Wetter und Fisch), und dann nochmal in der Woche vor Ostern.
Vielleicht sieht man sich dann ja mal !

Gruß

Björn


----------



## Uwe_H (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@LAC: Otto, ich hab kein Problem damit Dich gewinnen zu lassen...ich verliere so oft beim Angeln...


----------



## Costas (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Costas
> nun möchte ich auch etwas gerade stellen, denn deine Zeilen.
> 
> Denn dein kleiner zusatz, ist nicht egal, da dem eigner das boot gehört und ein skipper den kahn fährt. Mehr ist es nicht, aber im geschäftsleben von großer wichtigkeit.



Im Geschäftsleben, buchhalterisch, steuertechnisch usw. ist das doch ein grosser Unterschied. Aber was hat das HIER zu suchen, lieber Otto? Wir machen keine Finanztechnische Analyse der Angelboote.

Es ist MIR wenigstens *völlig egal*, ob ein Skipper Eigentümer, Miteigentümer oder einfach Angestellter ist. Ich denke, das interessiert hier den anderen Angler auch nicht, wie die Eigentümsverhältnisse bei Schiffen, Put & Takes Angelgeschäften, Bäckereien oder Hot-Dogs-Verkaufsstellen sind. 

Gruss
Costas


----------



## carpfreak1990 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Costas schrieb:


> Hallo Jonas
> 
> Dass man den einen oder anderen Beitrag verpasst, kann ich verstehen. Du hast aber offensichtlichmein Posting nicht richtig gelesen. Lies bitte Posting nr. 124 nochmals durch und sag mir, ob ich was vergessen haben.
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Costas, 

Die Solea muss ich dann wohl überlesen haben. Das mit Ulrik habe ich nur als überbegriff genannt. Ich Hätte auch fragen können, ob die MS Muddi auch von www.Codhunter.dk  ist. Aber das ist ja auch egal ich danke dir für die Info.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## leif88 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Ich hab mal ne frage wir sind ab 16. Juli in HS sind dann schon die Makrelen da ? 

Gruß Leif


----------



## FangeNichts5 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



leif88 schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ne frage wir sind ab 16. Juli in HS sind dann schon die Makrelen da ?
> 
> Gruß Leif


 
Keine Ahnung, habe nicht in deren Terminkalender geguckt|supergri

Im Juli kannst du Makrelen fangen, es bedarf aber vielleicht etwas Ausdauer und das Anglerglück|rolleyes


----------



## porscher (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

hat codhunter ein geschäft in hvide sande? am kreisverkehr?


----------



## Costas (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



porscher schrieb:


> hat codhunter ein geschäft in hvide sande? am kreisverkehr?



Nein, nicht mehr.

#h
Costas


----------



## gerihecht (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Moin aus Hamburg
@Carpfreag
Die  MS Muddi ist ja die alte Bodil.Per hat zwei alte Wrackspezies gefunden die dann das Schiff fahren.
Es werden nur große Touren Gemacht.
@Lac 
Da gebe ich dir recht Heringsangeln und Hornhecht angeln sind zwei Paar verschiedene Schuhe.
Hornhecht angeln macht richtig Spaß meiner Meinung nach an erster Stelle mit der Fliegenrute  dann mit Blinker mit nachgeschalteter Seide das Ganze mit Wathose und dann mit Pose.
Wenn man beim Heringsangeln mit Gefühl angelt und nicht durchs Wasser Pflügt bleiben auch die Horniss verschont ja aber die Kochtopfangler wollen ja Masse.
Wieauch immer freuen wir uns auf dieses Jahr  Gruß Gerd.


----------



## LAC (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Costas
Keine aufregung - das es dir egal ist, das glaube ich dir, das hast du aber nicht geschrieben. 
Zum beispiel ist es mir nicht egal - da es immer nur einen verantwortlichen gibt. Dieses kann eine einzelperson oder eine firma (in verschiedene gesellschaftsformen) sein, das könnte dann der eigner sein, wenn das schiff der person oder firma gehört. Wobei ein kapitän das sagen und die verantwortung auf dem schiff hat und nicht die mannschaft. 
Und wenn der eigner/firma sagt, z.b. das schiff  fährt heute nicht, dann fährt es nicht. 
Und sollten mal probleme auftreten, egal welche, dann kann ich diese mit meinem nachbarn, freundin sowie mit der mannschaft besprechen, aber an land ist zustänig der eigner/firma, auf dem schiff der kapitän und wenn der zur mannschaft sagt, das macht ihr auf dem schiff, dann führen sie es aus, wenn sie es können. 
So sieht die reihenfolge aus.
Die kann ich noch erweitern,  wenn über eine agentur diese fahrten angeboten werden, dann kann alles etwas anders aussehen. Oder zum beispiel, ist das schiif gechartert worden, dieses ist wie leasing oder gehört es der bank usw. usw. Es würde jetzt den rahmen sprengen,wenn ich diese unterschiedlichen möglichkeiten bzw. geschäftsformen erläutern würde.

All diese hat nicht was mit den guten fahrten zu tun, auch nichts mit dem steuerlichen oder buchungstechnischen, denn die richten sich nachdem, was ich mir vorher überlegt habe, in welcher form betreibe ich dieses geschäft, dieses kann so gestaltet werden, dass eine privatperson bei einer gesellschaftsform nie probleme bekommt - das ist eines der leichtesten übungen im geschäftsleben. Ich kann selbst das schiff unter panama laufen lassen - aus steuerlichen gründen und vieles mehr.
Mehr ist es nicht - und wenn alles bestens läuft brennt nichts an, so soll es ja sein und so wünsche ich es den vielen eigener, firmen und den anglern egal ob sie ein schiff im norden von dänemark buchen oder in hvide sande.

Jedoch kenne ich fälle, die ja vor jahren hier im board zu lesen waren, da ging es auch um angeltouren, da waren die die angler die geld für eine reise bezahlt haben die dummen - sie haben keine fahrt bekommen, die sie gebucht haben und ans geld kamen sie nicht mehr dran. und das betrachte ich schon als ein grund, diese unterschiedlichen formen jetzt hier mal zu erläutern bzw zu posten.  
Es ist die wahrheit die ich poste, deshalb sollte man sich das kleingedruckte z.b. bei versicherungen oder was auch immer schön durchlesen und wenn man es nicht versteht eine fachmann zu rate ziehen - und wenn die firma dieses verheimlicht oder was auch immer, dann werde ich immmer skeptisch und lasse die finger davon, jedoch dieses entscheidet jeder für sich selbst.
Costas, Inge wollte in barcelona eine ferienwohnung mieten, super im internet angeboten, zig briefe geschrieben, sie war schon happy. Den flug hatten wir schon, jedoch bevor sie etwas im internett bucht, kommt sie zu mir, da lese ich die ganzen briefe und wurde skeptisch - in drei stunden wusste ich, dass geht schief - wir haben nicht gebucht, als wir in barcelona waren haben wir uns das haus angesehen, da lebte eine alte frau drin, die keine ahnung von vermietung hatte - die aufnahmen stammten aus anderen objekten. Das gleiche war mit eine wagen den wir in berlin kaufen wollten - super und preiswert. da bekomme ich einen brief aus berlin, etwa so. Aout nix da momentan in london, aber du anzahlung machen, ein tag später in dinemark - Ich habe igeantwortet: Du kommen von london ich geld in tasche un cash zahle.
Nun lach mal ein wenig.
Gruß


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hoffentlich ist bald das Eis von den Gewässern verschwunden.Dann gehen wir alle wieder ans Wasser
und freuen uns,wie schön und unkompliziert das Leben
ohne Internet für ein paar Stunden sein kann.
Trifft jedenfalls auf mich zu.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Costas (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> Nun lach mal ein wenig.
> Gruß



  ...


----------



## LAC (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Costas,
danke, ich reiche dir die hand :m
Jürgen hat ja so recht, ich habe mich gedade im dunkeln erst mal hingelegt - aufs eis natürlich, inge hat mir neue schuhe geschenkt - wohl mit absicht 
Gruß an euch beiden


----------



## torino (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Also damit ist eine Frage von mir noch nicht wirklich beantwortet ob denn auch mal in Hvide Sande die Angler kontrolliert werden ?
Und wie kann man denn genau mit den Paternoster auf Hornhecht gehen ?


----------



## carpfreak1990 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



torino schrieb:


> Also damit ist eine Frage von mir noch nicht wirklich beantwortet ob denn auch mal in Hvide Sande die Angler kontrolliert werden ?
> Und wie kann man denn genau mit den Paternoster auf Hornhecht gehen ?


 
Hallo In HS wird kontorliert. Und ich glaube es wird dir keiner erklären wie man mit einen Paternoster auf hornhecht angelt, nimm lieber eine wasserkugel und heringsfetzten.

@gerihecht Danke für die antwort. Ich habe es vorhin auch im KB gelesen, bin dort ehr selten. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## LAC (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Gerihecht
Gerd,  mit der fliengenrute habe ich es noch nicht versucht, jedoch habe ich einige drills beobachten können, super. Mit der seide habe ich es versucht, jedoch festgestellt, dass einige sich abdrehendabei und ich nur den maulknochen in der seide habe, deshalb angele ich damit nicht.
Es ist schon eine schöne angelei auf hernhecht - man sagt ja, er ist der "marlin des kleinen mannes".

@ torino
kontrollen werden durchgeführt, in der letzten saison sogar mehr als vor jahren - ist wichtig und wenn sich einer am gewässer richtig verhält, kann ja nichts passieren
Wie man mit dem paternoster auf hering geht kann ich dir genau sagen, indem du dein heringspaternoster mit haken ins wasser wirfst, mehr ist es nicht. Wenn du jetzt die fressgewohnheiten kennst bzw. wie sie sich verhalten wo sie stehen, usw.usw. dann kannst du diese plätze anwerfen, dann besteht die chance, wenn du an alles gedacht hast., dass welche am haken gehen und sich dann einrollen. Ich kann dir auch nicht die stellen sagen wo sie ziehen, denn das kann ich erst am gewässer. Einmal fängt man sie besser im fjord, das andere mal bessser zur seeseite hin.

@ Carpfreak, 
Jonas, stehst du auf wasserkugeln beim hornhecht? Ich nehme sie nur bei seegang  Hat etwas mit dem freßverhalten der tiere zu tun.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo Otto, 

Ich fische mit am liebsten auf hornhecht ein sbrio wegen der guten wurfweite und sie sind nicht so klobig wie Wasserkugeln. Wasserkugel finde ich als auch nicht schlecht um auf weite zukommen, aber sie sind mir ein bisschen zuklobig. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## LAC (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Jonas, 
mit spiro ist gut! Der hohecht hat ja eine besondere fressgewohnheit, es ist zwar ein jäger, jedoch hängt ein fischfesten oder krabbe am haken, nimmt er diesen köder ganz vorsichtig in sein maul - er testet ihn förmlich, zieht dann dabei ab und die pose geht unter. Dann stoppt er, die pose wird erneut sichtbar. Wenn er beim testen, nichts negatives gemerkt hat, z.b. die hakenspitze oder den schaft des hakens, oder eine zu schwere pose, dreht er seinen happen, dass er ihn gut schlucken kann  und zieht ab.  Dann geht die pose erneut unter und dann muss erst der anschlag erfolgen.
Macht man den anschlag, beim ersten mal, wenn die pose unter wasser geht d.h. in der testphase , sitzt der haken im vorderen knochenbereich des mauls vom hornhecht, kann aber nicht tief genug eindrringen. Der hornhecht wird dann wild - dann sieht man die spektakulären sprünge vom horbhecht -.und versucht diesen haken abzuschüttels mit all seine techniken - zu 80% bleibt er der sieger.
Deshalb arbeite ich mit einer schlanken langen pose mit gewicht, durch die länge kann ich im vorfeld sehen, wann ein hornhecht beisst, da er ganz vorsichtig den köder nimmt, dabei verändern sich die bewegungen der langen pose, sie tanzt dann nicht nach den wellen, sondern dreht sich in allen richtungen, dann sehe ich, dass einer am lutschen ist und bereite mich schon mal vor, dieses siehst du nich beim spiro. Wasserkugel nehme ich nur bei starken wellengang. So lande ich meine hornhechte, muss jedoch noch erwähnen, dass ich mit der angelschnur eine überwurfschlaufe über den köder am haken mache, damit er mir nicht am schaft des hakens zur spitze rutscht und wie ein nasser sack am haken aussieht. Bei dieser schlaufe wird der köder immer am haken gedrückt und nichts ist zu sehen. Eine methode, die nicht jeder kennt und mir fischer in jugoslawien vor 35 jahren gezeigt haben.
Habe da gute immer gute erfolge mit verbucht. z
Zwischendurch den ganzen anderen kram der honhecht angelei von seidenfäden und was nicht alles ausprobiert - ich finde meine art am besten. So hat jeder seine eigenen erfahrungen gemacht und methoden, wie man auf hornhecht geht und das endet beim  paternoster bis hin zu dynamit.|supergri


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Jonas,
> mit spiro ist gut! Der hohecht hat ja eine besondere fressgewohnheit, es ist zwar ein jäger, jedoch hängt ein fischfesten oder krabbe am haken, nimmt er diesen köder ganz vorsichtig in sein maul - er testet ihn förmlich, zieht dann dabei ab und die pose geht unter. Dann stoppt er, die pose wird erneut sichtbar. Wenn er beim testen, nichts negatives gemerkt hat, z.b. die hakenspitze oder den schaft des hakens, oder eine zu schwere pose, dreht er seinen happen, dass er ihn gut schlucken kann und zieht ab. Dann geht die pose erneut unter und dann muss erst der anschlag erfolgen.
> Macht man den anschlag, beim ersten mal, wenn die pose unter wasser geht d.h. in der testphase , sitzt der haken im vorderen knochenbereich des mauls vom hornhecht, kann aber nicht tief genug eindrringen. Der hornhecht wird dann wild - dann sieht man die spektakulären sprünge vom horbhecht -.und versucht diesen haken abzuschüttels mit all seine techniken - zu 80% bleibt er der sieger.
> Deshalb arbeite ich mit einer schlanken langen pose mit gewicht, durch die länge kann ich im vorfeld sehen, wann ein hornhecht beisst, da er ganz vorsichtig den köder nimmt, dabei verändern sich die bewegungen der langen pose, sie tanzt dann nicht nach den wellen, sondern dreht sich in allen richtungen, dann sehe ich, dass einer am lutschen ist und bereite mich schon mal vor, dieses siehst du nich beim spiro. Wasserkugel nehme ich nur bei starken wellengang. So lande ich meine hornhechte, muss jedoch noch erwähnen, dass ich mit der angelschnur eine überwurfschlaufe über den köder am haken mache, damit er mir nicht am schaft des hakens zur spitze rutscht und wie ein nasser sack am haken aussieht. Bei dieser schlaufe wird der köder immer am haken gedrückt und nichts ist zu sehen. Eine methode, die nicht jeder kennt und mir fischer in jugoslawien vor 35 jahren gezeigt haben.
> ...


 

Hallo Otto,#h

mal eine Frage von einem Laien.:m
Sind die 3 von dir genannten Hechte irgendwie 
Artverwandt,bzw. unterscheiden sie sich in ihrer
Lebensweise?
Wäre schön,eine Auskunft von dir zu bekommen.
Möchte im Juni gerne auf die 3 Arten angeln.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Costas (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Otto,#h
> 
> mal eine Frage von einem Laien.:m
> Sind die 3 von dir genannten Hechte irgendwie
> ...



Jürgen, ich fürchte bis dann sind 2 dieser Arten schon ausgestorben. Vielleicht wird's Fotos im davon im Museum geben.


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Costas schrieb:


> Jürgen, ich fürchte bis dann sind 2 dieser Arten schon ausgestorben. Vielleicht wird's Fotos im davon *im Museum geben*.


 


Hallo Costas,#h

welches Museeum meinst du? Etwa das Lydum Art Center?

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Uwe_H (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Otto,#h
> 
> mal eine Frage von einem Laien.:m
> Sind die 3 von dir genannten Hechte irgendwie
> ...



Also, den Ho-Hecht kannst Du selbstverständlich nur in der Ho-Bucht beangeln...die Chancen sind allerdings relativ gering im Juni, dort sind die Tierchen nämlich unterwegs zur Sommerfrische...

Den Sommerurlaub verbringt der Ho-Hecht bevorzugt im süddeutschen Raum, um genau zu sein, in Horb am Neckar.

Gelingt es nun einem schwäbischen Petrijünger einen Ho-Hecht im Urlaub zu fangen, so nennt man diesen Hecht dann der Einfachheit halber "Horb-Hecht". Da dieser nur im Juni in Horb am Neckar zu fangen ist, hast Du also im Juni in Hvide Sande relativ schlechte Karten. 

Hornhechte kannst Du relativ leicht im Sommer in Hvide Sande befischen, die machen nämlich zu dieser Zeit Urlaub in den nördlichen Gefilden.

Petri Heil...ich werde es im Juni auch auf Hornhecht in Hvide Sande ausprobieren...die Ho-Hechte nehme ich mir schon im März vor...Du weißt ja...wegen dem Urlaub!

#q


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Also, den Ho-Hecht kannst Du selbstverständlich nur in der Ho-Bucht beangeln...die Chancen sind allerdings relativ gering im Juni, dort sind die Tierchen nämlich unterwegs zur Sommerfrische...
> 
> Den Sommerurlaub verbringt der Ho-Hecht bevorzugt im süddeutschen Raum, um genau zu sein, in Horb am Neckar.
> 
> ...


 



Hallo Uwe,#h

vielen Dank für die schnelle und ausführliche Erläuterung #6
Dann kann ich mein Gepäck auf eine Rute beschränken,und 
habe so noch Platz für meine "bessere Hälfte".:l

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Uwe_H (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Uwe,#h
> 
> vielen Dank für die schnelle und ausführliche Erläuterung #6
> Dann kann ich mein Gepäck auf eine Rute beschränken,und
> ...



Womit du auch wieder Ottos Angelphilosophie ziemlich nahe kommst...eine Rute für alles.

Wenn ich im nächsten Monat wieder bei der Boardferkelwahl dabei sein wollte würde ich jetzt was anderes schreiben...


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Womit du auch wieder Ottos Angelphilosophie ziemlich nahe kommst...eine Rute für alles.
> 
> *Wenn ich im nächsten Monat wieder bei der Boardferkelwahl dabei sein wollte würde ich jetzt was anderes schreiben...*






@ Uwe,#h

es ist schon angebracht vorsichtig zu sein für jemand,
der  sein eigenes Horn bläst.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Uwe_H (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> [/B][/COLOR]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wer kann, der kann!!! Kein Neid bitte!!! #c

Je flexibler die Bandscheiben und je länger das Horn, umso länger ist der Spaß den es einem bringt, wenn man in das Horn stößt, respektive reinbläst!!!
Jahrelanges Training und Übung hat mich zu dem gebracht was ich heute kann.


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Wer kann, der kann!!! Kein Neid bitte!!! #c
> 
> *Je flexibler die Bandscheiben* und je länger das Horn, umso länger ist der Spaß den es einem bringt, wenn man in das Horn stößt, respektive reinbläst!!!
> Jahrelanges Training und Übung hat mich zu dem gebracht was ich heute kann.


 

Der Neid resultiert lediglich aus meinen kaputten Bandscheiben.Das mit dem Horn geht noch in Ordnung.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Uwe_H (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Der Neid resultiert lediglich aus meinen kaputten Bandscheiben.Das mit dem Horn geht noch in Ordnung.:m
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen |wavey:



Dann hast Du quasi eine Servicekraft? |kopfkrat


----------



## LAC (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Otto,#h
> 
> mal eine Frage von einem Laien.:m
> Sind die 3 von dir genannten Hechte irgendwie
> ...



Jürgen, nun war ich kurz für eine stunde draußen in hvide sande und wollte mir mal die neuen angelschiffe ansehen und berichten, da sehe ich, dass ihr mich - wie immer - ärgert. Wartet mal jungs, ich zeigs euch.
Vorab jedoch eine info von hvide sande, momentan ist kein eis dort und ein ideales angelwetter. Die angelkutter habe ich nicht gesehen - sind wohl in see gestochen. Beim suchen der schiffe stellte ich fest, dass die solea nur eine kleine tour hatte, sie lag an land.

Jürgen, wenn ich hier etwas schreibe, dann bewegen sich meine finger so schnell, dass einige sich diese schnellichkeit wünschen würden in ihren fingern :q Nun lese ich mir den plunder den ich schreibe, nicht mehr durch und da kommt es schon mal vor, das ich mit dem schreiben beim hornhecht war und mit den gedanken mir schon die schönen stunden mit den schnellen fingern, in der ho bucht ausgemalt habe. 
Oft jedoch mache ich es auch extra, rein psychologisch arbeite ich dann, weil ich euch jungs kenne, ihr werdet sofort reagieren auf solche kleinigkeiten und antworten. 
Ich mache es für euch, damit ihr nicht einrostet im kopf und mit offenen augen konzentriert euch die sätze reinzieht und einige lesen es zweimal.  Bin ich nicht lieb zu euch? 
Es hat aber auch noch einen andern grund, es kommt dem thread zugute, er wird immer größer und ihr werdet von mir - durch diese kleinen verdreher in den wörtern - tropfenweise süchtig gemacht,  so, daßß ihr nur noch das anglerboard im kopfe habt, bis eure frauen sagen - jezt ist es aber genug ihr hängt nur noch an der kiste und schaut ins anglerboard - was otto postet.
Also passt schön auf, was ich schreibe es kommt allen zugute und antwortet, das kommt den thread zugute, da momentan ja angelmäßig hier tote hose ist und ich mit meinen verdreher, die süchtigen mir packe, damit sie durch ihre postings hier im thread einen orkan entfachen und was los machen. :q
Jürgen, beim schreiben war ich schon bei dir in solingen und in düsseldorf, dachte auch an Uwe und an barcelona und teneriffa, weil inge in der tür stand und sagte wir können fliegen.


----------



## Uwe_H (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Wann gehts los Otto???

Schönen Urlaub...liefer uns bis dahin noch ein paar Zoten, sonst haben wir nix zu schreiben...


----------



## Go2Fish (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo Jungs,
ich bin neu hier und der Otto hat mich überredet hier im anglerboard  Mitglied zu werden, weil er mir gesagt habt, hier könnte ich von euch  viel erfahren.
über die angelei in Hvide sande und imFjord.
Ich hoffe ihr nehmt mich auf in eurer Runde, auch wenn ich noch nicht die Erfahrung habe.


----------



## FangeNichts5 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Go2Fish schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> ich bin neu hier und der Otto hat mich überredet hier im anglerboard Mitglied zu werden, weil er mir gesagt habt, hier könnte ich von euch viel erfahren.
> über die angelei in Hvide sande und imFjord.
> Ich hoffe ihr nehmt mich auf in eurer Runde, auch wenn ich noch nicht die Erfahrung habe.


 
Klar, hier ist jeder willkommen!#h:m


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> *Dann hast Du quasi eine Servicekraft? |kopfkrat*






#6#6#6

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Uwe, ich kann es dir noch nicht sagen, in barcelona lasse ich rocheneier in luftkissen einschweißen

@ Go2Fish
das ist ja der hammer, dieses hätte ich nicht gedacht, dass du dich so schnell hier angemeldet hast - super! 
Freue mich, dass jetzt die jungs hier, dir alles über die angelei im  meer und fjord posten werden, da sie alle süchtig sind, dass sie was schreiben über fische.
Gruß Otto


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> Jürgen, nun war ich kurz für eine stunde draußen in hvide sande und wollte mir mal die neuen angelschiffe ansehen und berichten, da sehe ich, dass ihr mich - wie immer - ärgert. Wartet mal jungs, ich zeigs euch.
> Vorab jedoch eine info von hvide sande, momentan ist kein eis dort und ein ideales angelwetter. Die angelkutter habe ich nicht gesehen - sind wohl in see gestochen. Beim suchen der schiffe stellte ich fest, dass die solea nur eine kleine tour hatte, sie lag an land.
> 
> Jürgen, wenn ich hier etwas schreibe, dann bewegen sich meine finger so schnell, dass einige sich diese schnellichkeit wünschen würden in ihren fingern :q Nun lese ich mir den plunder den ich schreibe, nicht mehr durch und da kommt es schon mal vor, das ich mit dem schreiben beim hornhecht war und mit den gedanken mir schon die schönen stunden mit den schnellen fingern, in der ho bucht ausgemalt habe.
> ...


 

Otto,#h

2 neuentdeckte Hechtarten nennst du eine Kleinigkeit?#c
Du solltest evtl. mal Olav informieren.Das sollte ihn doch
sehr interessieren.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Go2Fish schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> ich bin neu hier und der Otto hat mich überredet hier im anglerboard Mitglied zu werden, weil er mir gesagt habt, hier könnte ich von euch viel erfahren.
> über die angelei in Hvide sande und imFjord.
> Ich hoffe ihr nehmt mich auf in eurer Runde, auch wenn ich noch nicht die Erfahrung habe.


 



Wenn du bereit bist mitzuferkeln,dann ein herzliches
Willkommen.:m
Und noch einen Rat zum Anfang: Lass dich nicht so sehr
von Otto beeinflussen,könnte die eigene Denkweise doch
sehr verändern.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Go2Fish (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

hat ja alles gut geklappt


----------



## LAC (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ FangeNichts
Timo, unser neuer bodie Go2Fish (Jonas) ist auch ein jungangler, ich hoffe du wirst bei fragen ihn zur seite stehen - ich werde ihn auch helfen und weh, ihr schreibt jetzt was unsittliches, dann werde ich antworten:q

@ Jürgen, 
ich werde olaf sofort informieren, damit er diese arten präpariert und im museum ausstellt.
Einen hai hat er ja schon bekommen und wir einen urfisch.
Jürgen, dieser neue bordie GO2Fish, sein name ist Jonas, steht unter meine fittiche, ich werde ihn etwas formen, in allen richtungen, damit er dann später die antworten geben kann.
Er ist noch ein jungangler und ich glaube er gehorcht noch, deshalb wird er es zu etwas bringen im gegensatz zu denen, die hier nicht im board vertreten sind.:q


----------



## Uwe_H (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Rocheneier in Luftkissen einschweißen???

Hm...da muß ich mal drüber nachdenken. Fangen die dann nicht zu stinken an? Muss man die dann nicht mehr täglich waschen?

Das übt einen gewissen Reiz auf mich aus. Aber warum mußt Du dazu nach Barcelona???

Ole...wir fahrn in Pu.. nach Barcelona...ole ole...:q


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> @ FangeNichts
> Timo, *unser neuer bodie* Go2Fish (Jonas) ist auch ein jungangler, ich hoffe du wirst bei fragen ihn zur seite stehen - ich werde ihn auch helfen und weh, ihr schreibt jetzt was unsittliches, dann werde ich antworten:q


 

Otto,#h

hälst du dir jetzt schon Sklaven? |kopfkrat


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## FangeNichts5 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> @ FangeNichts
> Timo, unser neuer bodie Go2Fish (Jonas) ist auch ein jungangler, ich hoffe du wirst bei fragen ihn zur seite stehen - ich werde ihn auch helfen und weh, ihr schreibt jetzt was unsittliches, dann werde ich antworten:q


 
|kopfkrat Was meinst du denn mit unsittlich?#c

@ Jürgen
Heute hats Otto nicht so ganz mit der Tastatur#c:q


----------



## Go2Fish (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Otto wenn ich da am Fjord angeln will auf Hornhecht meinst du da reicht ne Hochseebootsrute( 100-200 grm wg)?


----------



## LAC (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Timo, das problem ist, dass meine tasten alle schwarz  und mit schuppen beklebt sind - ich muss blind schreiben - bin halt ein blinder fisch.

@ Uwe, ich kann sie nur in barcelona einschweißen lassen, sie haben ein patent auf diese machart, ist am museum und ich möchte sie nicht mit der post senden, sonst denken sie noch es sind handgranaten und kassieren sie ein- außerdem ist der flug preiswerter als der versand.

Go2Fish
Jonas, du brauchts keine hochseerute, eine normale spinnrute genügt - ohne blei nur mit pose. Aber auch deine neue fliegenrute geht - ich zeig es dir.


----------



## Uwe_H (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> |kopfkrat Was meinst du denn mit unsittlich?#c
> 
> @ Jürgen
> Heute hats Otto nicht so ganz mit der Tastatur#c:q





Unsittlich??? Schau Dir an wo Du mich hingebracht hast.
Die aktuelle Boardferkelwahl...alles niveaulose Rutenschmiereien...das ist ja alles so was von plump.
Kaum wenn man hier über eine Rute spricht steht man doch schon mit einem Bein als Boardferkel fest. Das ist doch schon alles nicht mehr lustig. #q

Ahoi Go2Fish...erzähl doch mal...wo kommst Du her, wo willst Du hin?


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Go2Fish schrieb:


> Otto wenn ich da am Fjord angeln will auf Hornhecht meinst du da reicht ne Hochseebootsrute( 100-200 grm wg)?


 

Hallo Jonas,#h

sollte schon reichen,wenn sie nicht zu kurz ist.Otto hat seine
7-teilige Stippe auch nach und nach verkürzt und so das WG
erheblich erhöht.:m

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## FangeNichts5 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Go2Fish schrieb:


> Otto wenn ich da am Fjord angeln will auf Hornhecht meinst du da reicht ne Hochseebootsrute( 100-200 grm wg)?


 
Ich habe dieses Jahr ne Matchrute mit einem WG von 20g und 3,60m Länge genommen, da macht der Drill Spaß.
Theoretisch ist eine Forellenausrüstung ideal:m


----------



## Uwe_H (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> Timo, das problem ist, dass meine tasten alle schwarz  und mit schuppen beklebt sind - ich muss blind schreiben - bin halt ein blinder fisch.
> 
> @ Uwe, ich kann sie nur in barcelona einschweißen lassen, sie haben ein patent auf diese machart, ist am museum und ich möchte sie nicht mit der post senden, sonst denken sie noch es sind handgranaten und kassieren sie ein- außerdem ist der flug preiswerter als der versand.



Na das klingt doch nach einem guten Grund eine Reise in wärmere Gefilde zu unternehmen.

Da sag ich doch nur noch: Ola...Cortar el bacalao!!!|bla:


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Unsittlich??? Schau Dir an wo Du mich hingebracht hast.
> Die aktuelle Boardferkelwahl...alles niveaulose Rutenschmiereien...das ist ja alles so was von plump.
> Kaum wenn man hier *über eine Rute spricht* steht man doch schon mit einem Bein als Boardferkel fest. Das ist doch schon alles nicht mehr lustig. #q
> 
> Ahoi Go2Fish...erzähl doch mal...wo kommst Du her, wo willst Du hin?


 



Völlig richtig,Uwe.
Lassen wir über dein Horn reden.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Uwe_H (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Völlig richtig,Uwe.
> Lassen wir über dein Horn reden.
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen |wavey:



Was willst Du gerne wissen Jürgen??? :l


----------



## LAC (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ alle
nun habe ich einen überredet, doch hier mitglied zu werden und schon sind alle grüne lampen an -was läuft den jetzt hier neues ab - ihr werdet schon süchtig werden.
Und verzeiht dem jonas, mit der hochseerute und blei, er kennt sich halt nicht so aus und ihr müsst ihn helfen.

@ Uwe
Jürgen möchte gerne wissen ob da teleskopartige bewegung noch drin ist bzw. es  immer so lang ist.


----------



## FangeNichts5 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> Und verzeiht dem jonas, mit der hochseerute und blei, er kennt sich halt nicht so aus und ihr müsst ihn helfen.


 
Gerne, dafür sind wir doch hier!|supergri 
Jonas, immer her mit den Fragen!:m


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Was willst Du gerne wissen Jürgen??? :l


 


Hallo Uwe,#h

Länge und Material würden mich schon interessieren.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Uwe_H (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Uwe,#h
> 
> Länge und Material würden mich schon interessieren.:m
> 
> ...



360cm, ohne Bläser...Material ist Tanne Fichte und mit Peddigrohr umwickelt.

Alles klar???


----------



## Go2Fish (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

ok otto mach das dann nehm ich ne spinnrute auch mit


----------



## Uwe_H (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> @ alle
> nun habe ich einen überredet, doch hier mitglied zu werden und schon sind alle grüne lampen an -was läuft den jetzt hier neues ab - ihr werdet schon süchtig werden.
> Und verzeiht dem jonas, mit der hochseerute und blei, er kennt sich halt nicht so aus und ihr müsst ihn helfen.



Hast Du für Inge einen Account angelegt??? :q


----------



## LAC (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Go2Fish
Jonas, nehm nicht so viele ruten mit, da beginnt der erste fehler . eine mittelgroße rute genügt und du kannst alle fische damit fangen.

@ Uwe
sieht es so aus? Jonas wird unser neuer manager :q ich habe ja schon ein gewisses alter und kann froh sein dass ich die beine noch bewegen kann - deshalb jetzt schnell noch nach barcelona.  Nein, ich sorge nur für bewegung.


----------



## FangeNichts5 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Go2Fish
> Jonas, nehm nicht so viele ruten mit, da beginnt der erste fehler . eine mittelgroße rute genügt und du kannst alle fische damit fangen.


 
Dann mache ich irgendwas falsch|kopfkrat


----------



## LAC (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Dann mache ich irgendwas falsch|kopfkrat


Das will ich damit nicht sagen, ich kenne welche die packen den wagen so voll mit ruten, dass die frau zu hause bleiben soll. Nun muss man sich fragen, macht er dieses bewusst, weil er hier einen kaptalen fang machen will - oder macht er etwas falsch.
Ich habe über zwei jahre mit eine halben angel hier reichlich fische gefangen - da staunten einige und bewunderten die rute, die spitze habe ich einem bordie geschenkt - hoffe ja nicht, dass er glaubt, damit könnte man auch  noch glück haben.


----------



## FangeNichts5 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> Das will ich damit nicht sagen, ich kenne welche die packen den wagen so voll mit ruten, dass die frau zu hause bleiben soll. Nun muss man sich fragen, macht er dieses bewusst, weil er hier einen kaptalen fang machen will - oder macht er etwas falsch.
> Ich habe über zwei jahre mit eine halben angel hier reichlich fische gefangen - da staunten einige und bewunderten die rute, die spitze habe ich einem bordie geschenkt - hoffe ja nicht, dass er glaubt, damit könnte man auch noch glück haben.


 
|sagnix

Grüße
Der Gerätefetischist|wavey:


----------



## Uwe_H (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> Nein, ich sorge nur für bewegung.



Otto, Du bist unser Trainer...:vik:


----------



## Uwe_H (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Dann mache ich irgendwas falsch|kopfkrat



Jo, der Name ist Programm...:m

Du kannst ja eh nur mit einer Angel angeln...warum willst Du also 8 mitnehmen?
Schau mal, wenn ich zur Jagd gehe ist es meinem Knallstock vollkommen Latte ob durch die ausreichend groß dimensionierte Kugel ein kleines Füchslein oder eine grobe Sau umfällt.
Eine für alles...das geht. 

Ich habe auch nur eine Frau die für alles herhalt....äh zuständig ist.|kopfkrat


----------



## LAC (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Jo, der Name ist Programm...:m
> 
> Du kannst ja eh nur mit einer Angel angeln...warum willst Du also 8 mitnehmen?
> Schau mal, wenn ich zur Jagd gehe ist es meinem Knallstock vollkommen Latte ob durch die ausreichend groß dimensionierte Kugel ein kleines Füchslein oder eine grobe Sau umfällt.
> ...



Uwe, da kenne ich länder, wo die mäner fortschrittlicher sind :q 
und die frau nicht so belasten, indem sie sich mehrere halten:q


----------



## Uwe_H (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> Uwe, da kenne ich länder, wo die mäner fortschrittlicher sind :q
> und die frau nicht so belasten, indem sie sich mehrere halten:q



Davon habe ich gehört...ich frage mich nur immer wer wen hält???


----------



## LAC (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Uwe
das frage ich mich auch.
Habe gerade gelesen im anderen Thread:

Moin ! Will hier mal versuchen ein neues Thema , rund um das Forellenangeln um den Fjord zu eröffnen ! Fahre schon seit '92 regelmäßig nach Hvide Sande zum Herings - und Forellenangeln ! Aber im Hvidesande Thread geht es ja mehr um den Hering ! Vielleicht kann man sich hier etwas ausführlicher mit den Forellenseen befassen ! Naturseen und auch Put&takeseen !

Stinken wir denn alle hier nach hering und schauen nicht mehr zu den anderen fischen, wir sollten uns mal mehr mit den forellenseen und den put&take anlagen befassen, damit wir auch andere glücklich machen.
So wie mir berichtet wurde, sollen es  momentan eisblöcke sein und es kann gut laufen, wenn man jetzt schlittschuh fährt.:q


----------



## carpfreak1990 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Go2Fish
> Jonas, nehm nicht so viele ruten mit, *da beginnt der erste fehler* . eine mittelgroße rute genügt und du kannst alle fische damit fangen.
> 
> @ Uwe
> sieht es so aus? Jonas wird unser neuer manager :q ich habe ja schon ein gewisses alter und kann froh sein dass ich die beine noch bewegen kann - deshalb jetzt schnell noch nach barcelona. Nein, ich sorge nur für bewegung.


 
Hallo Otto, Man muss immer so viel mit nehmen das alles rein passt (Angelsachen und Frau). Ich habe immer so 12 Ruten mit, auch wenn man sie nicht wirklich braucht. Man könnte ja vllt wenn man vorort ist. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## rainzor (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Uwe
> das frage ich mich auch.
> Habe gerade gelesen im anderen Thread:
> 
> ...


 
Hey Otto,

vielleicht gefielen ihm ja die kritischen Äußerungen zu den P&T-Anlagen nicht.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Uwe_H (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> Stinken wir denn alle hier nach hering



Ich kann mich schon gar nicht mehr dran erinnern wie Hering riecht...so lange ist es her...


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Uwe
> das frage ich mich auch.
> Habe gerade gelesen im anderen Thread:
> 
> ...


 



Ein neuer Sachtrööt |jump:

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Hallo Otto, Man muss immer so viel mit nehmen das alles rein passt (Angelsachen und Frau).* Ich habe immer so 12 Ruten mit*, auch wenn man sie nicht wirklich braucht. Man könnte ja vllt wenn man vorort ist.
> 
> gruß
> Jonas


 

Jonas,#h

du bist ja auch noch in der Lernphase.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## carpfreak1990 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo Jürgen,  

Bis wann ist man den in der lernphase?? 
Ich glaub du hast dich ein wenig verschrieben, es wird kein neuer Sachtröööt sonder ein Put&TakeSachtröööt.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen bis wann ist man den in der lernphase?? Ich glaub du hast dich ein wenig verschrieben, es wird kein neuer Sachtröööt sonder ein *Put&TakeSachtröööt*.
> 
> gruß
> Jonas


 


Jonas,#h

solange man 12 Ruten,ein Junggesellenbett(Karpfenliege),
Schubkarre und Zeltheizung braucht,ist man noch lange nicht
aus der Phase raus.
Und koppel den neuen Sachtrööt bitte von HS ab.Sonst mache ich noch einen HS-Schweinezuchttrööt auf.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Uwe_H (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Sonst mache ich noch einen HS-Schweinezuchttrööt auf.:m
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen |wavey:



Das würde mich jetzt mal so richtig interessieren...|rolleyes


----------



## carpfreak1990 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Jonas,#h
> 
> solange man 12 Ruten,ein Junggesellenbett(Karpfenliege),
> Schubkarre und Zeltheizung braucht,ist man noch lange nicht
> ...


 
Hallo Jürgen, eine Kapfenliege brauch hab ich nich und brauuche ich auch nicht genau sowenig wie ne zeltheizung. Die 12 Ruten habe ich zwar mit, aber angel tatsächlich nur mit maximal 4-6 Ruten Im Mai hatte ich auch soviele mit hab aber nur 4 benutzt. Im Sommer waren es 6 Ruten die ich auch tatsächlich gefischt habe. Man kann ja nicht mit ne Forellenrute Pilken oder auf grundfischen(Aal/Platten) Anderes Rum würde es gehen aber das macht kein spass beim Angeln. 

Das mit dem Schweinezuchttrööt würde mich auch interessiern. Dort würden sicherlich viele Boardferkel ausgebildet werden.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## LAC (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



rainzor schrieb:


> Hey Otto,
> 
> vielleicht gefielen ihm ja die kritischen Äußerungen zu den P&T-Anlagen nicht.
> 
> ...



HalloRainer, 
habe ich mich denn kritisch zu diesen anlagen geäußert - ich komme da gut zurecht - nach den motto, zur richtigen zeit, am richtigen teich.
Alles was wir darüber schreiben, kann morgen schon nicht mehr stimmen, deswegen rutscht man von anlage zu anlage da man nicht zufrieden ist und landet zum schluß - damit man nicht verhungert - im fischladen, wo man freundlich bedient wird. Einige gehen anschießend zu diesem hot spot des öfteren hin, weil der ladenfisch solch schöne augen hat und sprechen kann.
Gruß Otto

@ Carpfreak
Jonas, deine postings muss ich mehrmals lesen, deine auflistung der einzelenen ruten, kann ich gar nicht so schnell im kopf verankern. Eine Frage: wenn du losziehst mit den ruten, willst du aber keine fische fangen  - oder doch? Denn wenn du welche fängst, lässt du dann die ruten am wasser liegen, weil du sonst nicht den fisch transportieren kannst - und käufts dir neue ruten. 
Das ist der zeit angepasst - zeigen und wegwerfen:vik:


----------



## rainzor (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Otto, sollte ich deine Ausführungen vollkommen falsch verstanden haben?

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## LAC (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Rainer,
ich kann es nicht wissen, jürgen hatte auch probleme damit, dann habe ich es ihm erklärt, damit es marktfrauen verstehen können, es kann sein, dass ich da zu viel an gemüse gedacht habe und mich völlig verrannt habe mit den gedanken bzw. worten , da ich meine postings nicht mehr nachlese.
Entschuldige, aber ich bin gerne bereit erneut über die forellenanlagen sowie put&take anlagen zu berichten, damit wir hier alles über die lachsforellen erfahren.
Als erstes eine frage: was kostet in deutschnd ein kg lachsforelle, dann werde ich morgen den preis von dänemark nennen.
Es kann sein, dass in wenigen tagen, die preise fallen und die eingefrorenen forellen, preiswert angeboten werden, wenn der eisblock sich aufgelöst hat, sonst schwimmen sie kiel oben.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo Otto, 

Ich schmeisse meine Rute nicht weg nach dem Angeln. Aber 
das wäre ne gute idee, um mir Regelmäßig neue combos zuholen. Ohne mir an hören zumüssen das ich bescheuert bin. 

Wenn ich wie gesagt 12 ruten mit nach HS nehme und nur 6stk davon fische, nehme ich sie alle nicht jeden Tag mit ans Wasser. Sonder ich beziehe es auf die ganze Woche.  Ich nehme eingtlich nie mehr als 3 ruten gleichzeitig mit ans Wasser.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen, eine Kapfenliege brauch hab ich nich und brauuche ich auch nicht genau sowenig wie ne zeltheizung. Die 12 Ruten habe ich zwar mit, aber angel tatsächlich nur mit maximal 4-6 Ruten Im Mai hatte ich auch soviele mit hab aber nur 4 benutzt. Im Sommer waren es 6 Ruten die ich auch tatsächlich gefischt habe. Man kann ja nicht mit ne Forellenrute Pilken oder auf grundfischen(Aal/Platten) Anderes Rum würde es gehen aber das macht kein spass beim Angeln.
> 
> Das mit dem Schweinezuchttrööt würde mich auch interessiern. Dort würden sicherlich viele Boardferkel ausgebildet werden.
> 
> ...


 



Hallo Jonas,#h

als Carpfreak keine Liege,kein Zelt (Dome),und keine Heizung?|kopfkrat
Du bringst mein Weltbild vom Karpfenangler ins wanken.
An unseren Gewässern würdest du mit Spott fortgejagt

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:.


----------



## LAC (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Jonas,#h
> 
> als Carpfreak keine Liege,kein Zelt (Dome),und keine Heizung?|kopfkrat
> Du bringst mein Weltbild vom Karpfenangler ins wanken.
> ...



@ Jürgen
du solltest  Carpfreak mal mit zum gewässer in solingen nehmen, es sind ja traumhafte seen und zeig im den neuen angelladen von (war es nicht Kurt) der hat doch einen karpfenspezialist. Da kann er sich ein kaffee trinken, nette gespräche führen und auch zelt , liege und noch 6 ruten kaufen, glaub es mir er wird der könig werden, und sein name gerecht werden. Wenn du sagst ich habe ihn geschickt, bekommt er rabatt.:q


----------



## Balouderbaer (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo Otto,|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:

der Kurt nennt sich Heinz!!!
:q:q:q:q:q

Schöne Grüße Manni

P.S. Nein, ich bin kein Klug********r


----------



## LAC (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Balouderbaer schrieb:


> Hallo Otto,|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:
> 
> der Kurt nennt sich Heinz!!!
> :q:q:q:q:q
> ...



Hallo Manfred,
danke - ich habe überlegt und überlegt, kam dann auf Kurt, da ich keine werbung machen wollte :q da der laden wirklich gut ist und die jungs erfahrung haben.:q
Habe gerade in den nachrichten gehört, dass die züge in deutschland probleme hatten, greif mal ein,  dass die züge in deutschland alle pünktlich abfahren.
Sind da auch die heizugen ausgefallen? Mein vorschlag, man sollte bei solchen situationen, den fahrgästen außer schöne worte und kaffee auch noch taschenwärmer anbieten - bekommt man auch in dem laden.:q
Gruß auch an frauchen.


----------



## rainzor (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Nee Otto, klappt nicht. Wie es im Sommer so warm war, fuhren die Züge doch auch nicht. Wenn jetzt jeder Fahrgast einen Taschenwärmer mit sich trägt, bekommen die Züge bestimmt wieder Wärmeprobleme.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## LAC (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



rainzor schrieb:


> Nee Otto, klappt nicht. Wie es im Sommer so warm war, fuhren die Züge doch auch nicht. Wenn jetzt jeder Fahrgast einen Taschenwärmer mit sich trägt, bekommen die Züge bestimmt wieder Wärmeprobleme.
> 
> Gruß
> Rainer



Rainer, da habe ich gar nicht dran gedacht :q dabei ist es so einfach zu lösen bei den hochgeschwindigkeitszügen, man fährt ohne fensterglas, dann kann sich keiner mehr beschweren und die einsteigen, haben immer ein freies abteil. Ich bin gemein, aber das war wirklich der hammer im sommer, die fahrgäste förmlich in einem brutkasten einzuschließen, weil sie nach plan fahren. Ich hoffe dass sie jetzt dieses alles im griff bekommen, weil ja genug umgefallen sind und beschwerden von allen seiten laufen.


----------



## rainzor (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Ich glaube nicht, daß die das in den Griff kriegen. Sie haben im Sommer doch auch gesagt, daß kein Mensch wissen konnte, daß es 35 Grad werden könnten. Daran sieht man doch, was da für Leute auf den entsprechenden Posten arbeiten. Und unser Verkehrsminister hat ja nun auch wichtigeres zu tun, der muß sein Ministerium von all den schlimmen Anglizismen befreien.:v

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## FangeNichts5 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Nochmal zu der Rutenauswahl: Hvide Sandes Umgebung ist vielfältig, und man kann alles schön befischen, ideal wäre es allerdings mit verschiedenen Ruten.
Z. B. auf der Mole nehme ich ne mittelschwere Spinnrute (2,7m, 40-80g WG), allerdings bekomme ich damit kaum kleine Spinner ausgeworfen wenn ich an der Falen Au auf Barsch gehe. Ich könnte jetzt noch dutzende andere Beispiele aufzählen, aber ich hoffe, ihr wisst was ich meine|rolleyes
Wenn man schonmal dort ist, möchte man auch alle Angelmöglichkeiten mitnehmen#6


----------



## j.Breithardt (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Nochmal zu der Rutenauswahl: Hvide Sandes Umgebung ist vielfältig, und man kann alles schön befischen, ideal wäre es allerdings mit verschiedenen Ruten.
> Z. B. auf der Mole nehme ich ne mittelschwere Spinnrute (2,7m, 40-80g WG), allerdings bekomme ich damit kaum kleine Spinner ausgeworfen wenn ich an der Falen Au auf Barsch gehe. Ich könnte jetzt noch dutzende andere Beispiele aufzählen, aber ich hoffe, ihr wisst was ich meine|rolleyes
> Wenn man schonmal dort ist, möchte man auch alle Angelmöglichkeiten mitnehmen#6


 

Timo,#h

wie wäre es mit einem vorgeschalteten Spiro oder Klemmbleien? Otto mit seiner einen Rute schaltet auf dem Kutter immer Handgranaten verschiedener Gewichte vor.:m

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## FangeNichts5 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Timo,#h
> 
> wie wäre es mit einem vorgeschalteten Spiro oder Klemmbleien? Otto mit seiner einen Rute schaltet auf dem Kutter immer Handgranaten verschiedener Gewichte vor.:m
> 
> ...


 
Bin nicht so der Fan von Spiros, und auch nicht von Klemmbleien.|rolleyes
Und wenn man eh nur mit 2 Leuten unterwegs ist, passt auch mehr ins Auto#6

Aber wo Otto immer seine Techniken her hat#c Würde mich mal interessieren.


----------



## j.Breithardt (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Bin nicht so der Fan von Spiros, und auch nicht von Klemmbleien.|rolleyes
> Und wenn man eh nur mit 2 Leuten unterwegs ist, passt auch mehr ins Auto#6
> 
> *Aber wo Otto immer seine Techniken her hat*#c Würde mich mal interessieren.


 


Vermutlich ein Überbleibsel aus seiner Zeit in der Fremden-
legion.Immerhin war Otto Oberstirnbandführer der "Legion de honneur". Die haben damals aus Kamelhoden auch Spiegeleier
gebraten.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## carpfreak1990 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo Otto und Jürgen,

Ich habe zwar den namen Carpfreak, aber ich fische gar nicht mehr so oft auf Karpfen sondern eher auf Raubfisch. Ich finde es macht mehr spass, als einfach nur die Rute im Wasser ablegen und zuwarten.

Das mit den Ruten ist doch ne überlegung wert Otto und Rabatt im Angelladen, das hört sich doch immer gut an.:m 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## j.Breithardt (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Hallo Otto und Jürgen,
> 
> Ich habe zwar den namen Carpfreak, aber ich fische gar nicht mehr so oft auf Karpfen sondern eher auf Raubfisch. Ich finde es macht mehr spass, als einfach nur die Rute im Wasser ablegen und zuwarten.
> 
> ...


 


Jonas,#h

komm vorbei,und ich verspreche dir Top-Konditionen bei
Greys und Hardy.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Jürgen
du hast recht - ich möchte ja fische fangen :q

@ FangeNichts
Timo, naturlich ist es in den händen ein schönes gefühl, mit einer angel, die speziell abgestimmt ist auf die fischart, zu angeln - dieses kenne ich auch, denn ich habe reichlich angeln. Nehme aber nur immer eine angel mit, mit der kann ich alle fischarten landen, die in der region hvide sande / fjord und teich vorkommen. Wichtig ist natürlich, man hat alle köder bzw. montagen für die fischarten dabei. Dann läuft nichts schief, wenn man dann gute fangplätze aufsucht und auf fischarten angelt, die auch dann in hvide sande sind, z.b. hering, hornfisch und makrele. 
Wobei ich brandungsangeln und hochseeangeln mal ausschließen möchte, da nehme ich eine andere rute mit, obwohl dieses auch noch notfalls gehen würde - da sie es von der tragkraft aushalten.
Nun sollt man sich natürlich der situation anpassen, denn wenn du auf der langen mole in hvide sande bist und möchtest gerne mit einem spinner auf makrelen angeln, dann geht dieses natürlich nur wenn wind und wellen dieses zulassen. Nicht dass du mit der feinen oder starken rute und einen spinner einen auswurf machst und stellst fest, dass du sofort einen am haken hast, d.h. einen angler der hinter dir steht, weil der spinner vom wind zurück gekommen ist. 
Solches habe ich mal mit einer truppe auf den orney inseln erlebt, da konntest du werfen wie du wolltest, sie kamen alle zurück. Nun bin ich einer der mit feines material arbeitet, wenn du natürlich eine starke schnur drauf hast, dann geht es nicht mit einen spinner, da fängst du deine zehen mit.

So etwa läuft es auch mit dem brandungsangeln hier ab, wir haben solch eine strömung von nord nach süd hier, dass einige bei wind und wellen nicht wissen, dass die montage 30 m südlicher an land gerollt ist.
So ist es auch wenn die tore auf sind und sie mit 20 gramm in der strömung schmeißen, da flattert dein heringspaternoster auf der wasseroberfläche,  was man kaum sieht und wundern sich, dass sie damit hornhechte fangen und keine heringe. Ich stelle auch immer fest, dass einige nicht wissen wo sie beim weiten auswurf ihr heringspaternoster führen, über grund, im mittelwasser oder an der oberfläche - sie hauen einfach die klamotten rein und wenn was dran ist, können sie nicht sagen, ob sie über grund gefangen wurden oder in anderen zonen. So sieht die wahrheit aus, bei den meisten anglern, die in hvide sande ihr glück versuchen.
Sie kennen sich einfach mit dem gewässer nicht aus, das  sehe ich des öfteren auch in den auen hier.


----------



## FangeNichts5 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Jürgen
> du hast recht - ich möchte ja fische fangen :q
> 
> @ FangeNichts
> ...


 
Otto, mit den Spinnern bringst du mich auf eine Idee: Mit der Barschrute und Spinner auf Makrele, das wär ein Hammerdrill!|bigeyes
Aber im Endeffekt hast du Recht: Man kann mit jeder Rute (erfolgreich) Fische fangen#6


----------



## carpfreak1990 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo Timo, 

Du sollstest dann hier bescheid sagen, wenn du angeln fährst entwerder kommt wer vorbei um sich kostenloses Priecing abzuholen. Nein mal im Ernst spass würde der drill mit sicherheit machen. Hast du schon mal mit ner 10gr rute auf Hornhecht gefischt?? Das macht auch ein Riesen Spass.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## j.Breithardt (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Hallo Timo,
> 
> Du sollstest dann hier bescheid sagen, wenn du angeln fährst entwerder kommt wer vorbei um sich kostenloses Priecing abzuholen. Nein mal im Ernst spass würde der drill mit sicherheit machen. Hast du schon mal mit ner 10gr rute auf Hornhecht gefischt?? Das macht auch ein Riesen Spass.
> 
> ...


 


Hallo Timo/Jonas,#h

als vor 3-4 Jahren mal reichlich Makrelen da waren,bin ich mit der Matchrute in Badehose zwischen den beiden Molen raus-
gewatet.Wenn du dann an 0,18er Mono eine 45er Makrele hakst,dann vergisst du den Drill dein Leben nicht mehr.#6

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## carpfreak1990 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo Jürgen, 

Haben dich die Badegäste auch komisch angeguckt, als du dort geangelthast?? Ich hatte das beim Hornhecht angeln. Dort wurde ich drauf hin gewiessen das die leute hier in ruhe baden möchten. Aber ich schätze mal das die zu den Anglern ca.30m nehmen mir gehörten. Die habe nichts gefangen. Man konnte auch immer hören als ich noch auf der kleinen Mole saß, er hat schon wieder ein. Ich achte immer drauf das ich niemand verletzte oder gefährde. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## j.Breithardt (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> 
> *Haben dich die Badegäste auch komisch angeguckt, als du dort geangelthast*?? Ich hatte das beim Hornhecht angeln. Dort wurde ich drauf hin gewiessen das die leute hier in ruhe baden möchten. Aber ich schätze mal die zu den angelern ca.30m nehmen mir gehörten. Die habe nichts gefangen. Ich achte immer drauf das ich niemand verletzte oder gefährde.
> 
> ...


 

Keine Ahnung Jonas,#c

erstens waren sie hinter meinem Rücken,und zweitens habe ich gut gefangen.
Könnte also höchstens Neid gewesen sein.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Otto, mit den Spinnern bringst du mich auf eine Idee: Mit der Barschrute und Spinner auf Makrele, das wär ein Hammerdrill!|bigeyes
> Aber im Endeffekt hast du Recht: Man kann mit jeder Rute (erfolgreich) Fische fangen#6



@ Timo,
die menschen neigen dazu, dass sie immer etwas mehr haben möchten und erfolg anstreben. Das fängt schon bei den kindern an. 
Bei der angelei jedoch, spielen mehrere faktoren eine rolle ob man erfolg hat oder nicht und da erlebt einer der die angelei nicht so beherrscht fehlschläge, aber auch einer der sie beherrscht.
Beim anfänger können es unterschiedliche gründe sein. Beim  profi, liegt es nicht am angeln.
Der anfänger jedoch glaubt, wenn ich jetzt eine feine rute in den händen gehabt hätte, den richtigen köder usw. dann hätte es geklappt bzw, den fisch nicht verloren oder was auch immer. Dann beginnt der kreislauf, man kauft, stellt jedoch auch da fest, dieses teil ist nicht das, wie es angekündigt wurde usw. und wenn man erfolg hat mit dem teil - dann ist dieses der geheimtipp. Da kann was wahres dran sein, jedoch würde der anfänger alles was der markt anbietet haben, treten die probleme immer noch auf.
Vor etwa 35 jahren angelte ich mit einer spitzen angel vom boot im mittelmeer. Ich besitze sie noch und wenn ein angler die rute sieht, sagt er das ist ja kirmesbesteck, jedoch habe ich damit gut gefangen. 
Auf dem boot saß jedoch auch ein einheimischer fischer, der hatte nur eine schnur in der hand  mit einem haken und köder, der fing mehr mit der hand, als ich mit meiner rute, die damals ein top modell war.
Der kannte förmlich solch eine rute nicht und als ich sie ihm gab, hat er beim auswerfen, wie ein kind ausgesehen.
Er wollte davon nichts wissen.
Die wenigste informieren sich über die einzelnen fischarten, ihr verhalten usw. oder über die einzelnen gewässer, strömungsverhälnisse  oder was auch immer. Ich glaube da kann ein jungangler aber auch ein alter bock, mehr lernen und auch fangen, als wenn er eine neue rute kauft.

Ich kenne ja genug big game fischer, ein großteil davon sind auf den helfer angewiesen, damit sie ihm den fisch am haken nähen bzw. binden - sie schauen nur zu.
Natürlich bekommen sie ihn auch dran, aber er läuft nicht richtig.
Selbst beim power bait sieht man es, der eine formt einen löffel der richtig läuft und der andere zaubert etwas oder macht nur eine kugel, weil er es nicht kennt .
Man lernt nie aus, sollte es aber auch praktisch umsetzen.

Nachsatz:

@ Jürgen und Jonas,
das habe ich auch schon mal gemacht, vor jahren - nur in der badehose - war super.
Habe mir auch dort miesmuschel geholt, indem ich um die mole geschwommen bin, da habe ich immer kleine tauchgänge gemacht und gleichzeitig reichlich material gefangen, was die angler verloren hatten. Unvorstellbare montagen und material, es hatte sicherlich einen wert von 200 euro. 
Des öfteren schnorchele ich dort, letztes jahr bin ich leider nicht dazu gekommen.


----------



## fischflotz (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Ich hab auch so tolle Ruten. Hab ich damals als Set für meinen Sohn und mich gekauft. Haben mich doch zusammen sagenhafte 40 DM gekostet. War alles dabei Rute, Rolle, Schnur, Posen usw.. Hab die Beiden immer noch. Letzten Sommer war ich angeln. Nach und nach gesellten sich mehr Angler an die Angestelle. Alle guckten etwas irretiert auf meine Billigrute und machten Witze. Ich hab nur gesagt das die Fische die Rute nicht sehen können und Hauptsache die Pose ist gut ausgebleit. Was soll ich sagen am Ende des Angeltages hatte ich 12 Fische für die Pfanne und die anderen 8 Angler hatten nicht einen Fisch. Wie Otto schon schrieb, das Equipment ist nicht so wichtig. Wichtiger ist das Gewässer zu lesen und sich Gedanken über seinen Zielfisch zu machen. Übrigens hatten die anderen ihre Montagen mit viel Schwung weit hinaus gepfeffert, ich hatte meine Fänge fast vor den Füßen.


----------



## Michael_05er (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Ich hatte bei unseren Hvide Sande Urlauben auch diverse Ruten dabei, die ich gar nicht alle gefischt habe. Natürlich kann man mit einer Rute auf so ziemlich alles angeln. Aber für mich ist das eine Sache der Glaubwürdigkeit: Wenn ich meiner Frau erkläre, dass ich mir unbedingt noch eine neue Rute kaufen musste, weil ich sie für eine bestimmte Angelmethode oder für einen bestimmten Fisch brauche, kann ich nicht im Urlaub mit einer Rute auf alles angeln |supergri|supergri.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Uwe_H (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Ich hatte bei unseren Hvide Sande Urlauben auch diverse Ruten dabei, die ich gar nicht alle gefischt habe. Natürlich kann man mit einer Rute auf so ziemlich alles angeln. Aber für mich ist das eine Sache der Glaubwürdigkeit: Wenn ich meiner Frau erkläre, dass ich mir unbedingt noch eine neue Rute kaufen musste, weil ich sie für eine bestimmte Angelmethode oder für einen bestimmten Fisch brauche, kann ich nicht im Urlaub mit einer Rute auf alles angeln |supergri|supergri.
> Grüße,
> Michael



Du musst das andersrum machen...die ganze Kohle für die neuen unnötigen Ruten in ein Sparschweinchen packen und dann dafür dreimal mehr im Jahr nach Hvide Sande fahren, das klappt. :m


----------



## fischflotz (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Du musst das andersrum machen...die ganze Kohle für die neuen unnötigen Ruten in ein Sparschweinchen packen und dann dafür dreimal mehr im Jahr nach Hvide Sande fahren, das klappt. :m


 
Aber wie macht er das seiner besseren Hälfte klar?
Besser ist doch: Neue Rute kaufen und sagen, die muß ich unbedingt in HS ausprobieren.


----------



## Uwe_H (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



fischflotz schrieb:


> Aber wie macht er das seiner besseren Hälfte klar?
> Besser ist doch: Neue Rute kaufen und sagen, die muß ich unbedingt in HS ausprobieren.



Du Schatz, ich hab da eine neue Angelphilosophie: "Eine Rute für Alle"!!! 
Die allmonatliche Neuanschaffung einer Rute entfällt ab sofort, die Kohle kommt ins Urlaubssparschwein und so hast Du auch noch was davon, weil wir dann nämlich öfter mal in Urlaub fahren können.

Welche Frau sagt da noch Nein???


----------



## LAC (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Fischflotz
das gefällt mir, bei diesem Set muss man sich auch nicht den kopf zerbrechen und suchen und suchen im netz, meisten liegen sie eingeblistert auf dem krabbeltisch an der kasse eines supermarktes - für kinder super und man kann alle fische landen. 
Ich hatte jetzt einen bei mir, der hatte eine rolle, wenn er die bewegte, gingen farbige lichter an, wie auf der kirmes |supergri das lachte das kinderherz.

@ Uwe - deine philosophie ist nicht schlecht, die groschen schön sparen und dafür mehrmals in urlaub fahren - klappt nicht immer, da sie keinen urlaub bekommen - dann kann man es versaufen.


----------



## Uwe_H (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Fischflotz
> das gefällt mir, bei diesem Set muss man sich auch nicht den kopf zerbrechen und suchen und suchen im netz, meisten liegen sie eingeblistert auf dem krabbeltisch an der kasse eines supermarktes - für kinder super und man kann alle fische landen.
> Ich hatte jetzt einen bei mir, der hatte eine rolle, wenn er die bewegte, gingen farbige lichter an, wie auf der kirmes |supergri das lachte das kinderherz.
> 
> @ Uwe - deine philosophie ist nicht schlecht, die groschen schön sparen und dafür mehrmals in urlaub fahren - klappt nicht immer, da sie keinen urlaub bekommen - dann kann man es versaufen.



Wenn ich an meiner Rolle drehe sehe ich auch lauter bunte Lichter...:g

Meine Philosophie geht bei mir einwandfrei auf...das ist der Vorteil wenn man Schulferien bekommt!!!


----------



## LAC (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Vermutlich ein Überbleibsel aus seiner Zeit in der Fremden-
> legion.Immerhin war Otto Oberstirnbandführer der "Legion de honneur". Die haben damals aus Kamelhoden auch Spiegeleier
> gebraten.:m
> 
> ...



Jürgen, dein posting habe ich gar nicht gelesen. Ich habe es übersehen im wald der posting. Du sollst nicht immer alles verraten, woher ich meine techniken haben. Wir haben auch panierte bierdeckel  gebraten und dem stammesführer als schnitzel geschenkt. Als geschenk durften wir uns eine frau aus der sippe aussuchen - ein angler unter uns hat zugeschlagen und sich schön was gefangen. Er kämpft heute noch damit.|supergri 
Diese legion wurde aufgelöst, einige dieser welteroberer leben heute im seemannsheim in hvide sande habe ich gehört.
Gruß


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> Jürgen, dein posting habe ich gar nicht gelesen. Ich habe es übersehen im wald der posting. Du sollst nicht immer alles verraten, woher ich meine techniken haben. Wir haben auch panierte bierdeckel gebraten und dem stammesführer als schnitzel geschenkt. Als geschenk durften wir uns eine frau aus der sippe aussuchen - ein angler unter uns hat zugeschlagen und sich schön was gefangen. Er kämpft heute noch damit.|supergri
> Diese legion wurde aufgelöst, einige dieser welteroberer leben heute im seemannsheim in hvide sande habe ich gehört.
> Gruß


 



Hallo Otto,#h

da du mich gebeten hattest den "Jungspunden" etwas unter die arme zu greifen,empfand ich es für richtig,sie mit deinen
Erfahrungen vertraut zu machen.:m
Aber solltest du deine Geheimnisse lieber selber weitergeben
wollen,so mochte ich natürlich nicht vorgreifen.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## fischflotz (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Wenn ich an meiner Rolle drehe sehe ich auch lauter bunte Lichter...:g


 
Wie soll man dat nu wieder verstehn? Wenn du an DEINER Rolle drehst?! Wo ist bei dir die Rolle?|kopfkrat


----------



## kenito (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Sorry,wenn ich stör könnte mir jemand Angelteiche in der Umgebung empfehlen!
Danke!
Kenneth


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



kenito schrieb:


> Sorry,wenn *ich* *stör* könnte mir jemand Angelteiche in der Umgebung empfehlen!
> Danke!
> Kenneth


 


Du bist ein Stör? |kopfkrat

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



fischflotz schrieb:


> Wie soll man dat nu wieder verstehn? Wenn du an DEINER Rolle drehst?! Wo ist bei dir die Rolle?|kopfkrat


 


Auch wenn es mit der Dezember-Wahl nicht klappt,Uwe bleibt am Ball.


|jump:


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## kenito (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

*störe


----------



## zanderman111 (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

die Nordsee


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



zanderman111 schrieb:


> die Nordsee


 



Haste nen Comic gefrühstückt?

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Jürgen, 
ich würde mich wahnsinnig freuen, wenn du den junganglern gute ratschläge mitteilst. Auch alle meine techniken kannst du verraten, es muss ja kein geheinis bleiben und male sie in worten schön bunt aus, damit freude aufkommt.
Erwähne jedoch, dass ich auch mal eine andere angel reinhänge, sonst glauben sie ich wäre bescheuert.
Nun verrate ich dir mal was, ich habe gerade erfahren, dass in deiner region besatzmaßnahmen durchgeführt wurden. Sie hatten so viele fische in kübel, dass man sie nicht tragen konnte und pferde haben sie aufs eis gezogen. Wie ich gehört habe sind die fische alle im wasser gelandet aber auch die pferde,  eins konnte sich retten, die anderen wurden tot geborgen.
Stimmt das wirklich ? - oder war das die polizei auf pferde, die eine kontrolle am gewässer durchgeführt hat.

Es ist wahnsinnig gefährlich seen die zugefroren sind, zu begehen. Die schlei z.b. in schleswig wird von seiten der stadt freigegeben, wenn die eisfäche dick genug ist. Auf den talsperren vom ruhrtalsperrenverein, ist das betreten der eisfläche verboten, da sich der wasserspiegel ständig verändert. So ist es auch am ringköbingfjord.
Lebensgefährlich für eisangler.


----------



## Angelprofesor (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

#hHallo Otto, hallo Jürgen und rest der Hvide Sande Familie, ich grüße Euch aus Kroatien.#:

Zu Zeit sind ca. 10 - 12°C, ohne Schnee, aber Angeln ist unmöglich wegen Hochwasser.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo also wenn einer Intresse hat wo der Pangasius herkommt 

Herkunft des Pengasius , Heute auf Pro7 um 19,10 Uhr

Jetzt will ich mal gucken ob Otto RECHT hatte

Hallo Angelprofesor


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> *Hallo also wenn einer Intresse hat wo der Pengasius herkommt *
> 
> Herkunft des Pengasius , Heute auf Pro7 um 19,10 Uhr
> 
> ...


 


Hallo Fabi,#h

weis doch jeder.:m Aus dem selben Dorf wie der Pangasius.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Jürgen,
> ich würde mich wahnsinnig freuen, wenn du den junganglern gute ratschläge mitteilst. Auch alle meine techniken kannst du verraten, es muss ja kein geheinis bleiben und male sie in worten schön bunt aus, damit freude aufkommt.
> Erwähne jedoch, dass ich auch mal eine andere angel reinhänge, sonst glauben sie ich wäre bescheuert.
> Nun verrate ich dir mal was, ich habe gerade erfahren, dass in deiner region besatzmaßnahmen durchgeführt wurden. Sie hatten so viele fische in kübel, dass man sie nicht tragen konnte und pferde haben sie aufs eis gezogen. Wie ich gehört habe sind die fische alle im wasser gelandet aber *auch die pferde, eins konnte sich retten, die anderen wurden tot geborgen.*
> ...


----------



## LAC (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Jürgen,
nun ist dieser tragische unfall mit den pferden, die ausgerissen und aufs eis gelaufen sind, von mir 700 km entfernt und da kommen meldungen bei mir an, die oft verschwommen sind und etwas von der wahrheit entfernt liegen. Ich habe es ja nicht von der deutschen presseagentur erfahren.
Ich dachte, man hätte am angelsee den besatz mit den winterforellen vorgenommen |supergri
Ich kenne einen pferdemetzger zosse, der ist auch angler, kann es sein, dass die tiere ihr herrchen suchten, der am eisangeln war.|supergri

@ Wolfsburg Virus
Fabi, wie soll ich dieses verstehen ob ich recht habe mit dem pangasius ?  - er kommt aus dem fluss der neun drachen, aus dem schwemmland des mekons, wo die asiatischen reisfelder sind. Verkauft wird er nach nach europa, weil das fleisch so weiß wie reis ist.
Das wasser jedoch nicht, denn er wird u.a. in den reisfeldern eingesetzt, damit er das ungeziefer vernichtet.
Dieser fisch, aus dem saft der neun drachen, soll jedoch gut schmecken.
Berichte mal was das fernsehen berichtet über diese bio fische.


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Angelprofesor schrieb:


> #hHallo Otto, hallo Jürgen und rest der Hvide Sande Familie, ich grüße Euch aus Kroatien.#:
> 
> Zu Zeit sind ca. 10 - 12°C, ohne Schnee, aber Angeln ist unmöglich wegen Hochwasser.


 

Hallo Wladi,#h

danke für die lieben Grüße aus deiner Heimat.Ich freu mich etwas von dir zu hören.#6
Bei uns ist auch Hochwasser,in Flüssen zur Zeit kein angeln
möglich.Wenn du etwas weiter liest,dann wirst du hören,
dass auch einige Gewässer noch zugefroren sind.Allerdings
ist es durch das Tauwetter brandgefährlich das Eis zu betreten.An meinem Vereinsgewässer gab es gestern ein Unglück,bei dem ein Pferd zu Tode kam.


Gruß und alles Gute,
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Uwe_H (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



fischflotz schrieb:


> Wie soll man dat nu wieder verstehn? Wenn du an DEINER Rolle drehst?! Wo ist bei dir die Rolle?|kopfkrat



Welche meinst Du ganz genau???

Manche haben viele Ruten für einen, manche haben nur eine Rute für alle, manche haben nur eine Rolle, ich habe eben viele Rollen. |kopfkrat

Ich versteh zwar selbst nicht immer was ich von mri gebe, aber das macht nichts, in 70 Jahren oder so wird man es verstehen.


----------



## porscher (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hvide Sande


----------



## Uwe_H (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



porscher schrieb:


> Hvide Sande



Schön ist die Liebe im Haaaaaaaafen...:l


----------



## leif88 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Noch mal eben eine andere Frage wir sind im Juli in HS wie sind die Plattfischtouren mit der MS Fio?

Gruß leif


----------



## LAC (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



leif88 schrieb:


> Noch mal eben eine andere Frage wir sind im Juli in HS wie sind die Plattfischtouren mit der MS Fio?
> 
> Gruß leif



Leif, so wie mir berichtet wurde, soll der schollenbestand sich erholt haben und es sind reichlich da. Wie jedoch im juli die plattfischtouren mit der MS fio aussehen, kann ich dir nicht sagen. Sind das mehrtagenstouren oder angelt man vom schiff im hafen? |supergri Ich habe keine ahnung, welche touren die neuen schiffe anbieten, von hvide sande aus. Costas kennt sich da besser aus und kann dir die termine nennen und wie es läuft  z.b. die geschwindigkeit des schiffes.


----------



## Costas (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



leif88 schrieb:


> Noch mal eben eine andere Frage wir sind im Juli in HS wie sind die Plattfischtouren mit der MS Fio?
> 
> Gruß leif



Man kan dabei gut Platten fangen, denn man trifft sie oft unweit von der Küste. So viel ich weiss bietet auch die MS Solea solche Touren.

Die Geschwindigkeit kenne ich zwar nicht, es ist aber ein Mercedes Motor....da kann also nichts schiefgehen.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo, Sollte die Fio nich nur noch zum Pilken genommen werden, also min. 21std. Touren. Und die Fyrholm zu kurz Touren bis 21std.?? Oder liege da falsch. Wenn das mit Urlaub gut geht werd ich ne 2Tages tour auf der Fio machen im Mai plätze sind ja noch frei. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## LAC (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Costas
sag mir die länge des schiffes und ich sage dir die geschwindigkeit bei einem verdränger, die ps spielen bei der rumpfgeschwindigkeit keine rolle.
Die rumpfgeschwindigkeit ist die ausbreitungsgeschwindigkeit des vom schiff selbst erzeugten, aus bug- und heckwelle bestehenden wellensystems. Bei der rumpfgeschwindigkeit ist das schiff zwischen seiner bug- und heckwelle „gefangen“. Die rumpfgeschwindigkeit beträgt für einen rumpf mit einer länge der konstruktionswasserline von 10 m etwa 7,7 Knoten, von 100 Metern etwa 24 Knoten, von 300 Metern etwa 42 Knoten.
Ich schätze mal, dass die schiffe in hvide sande ca.14 knoten fahren. 
Nun wird in der navigation immer die  fahrt über grund berechnet, die anders aussieht als der geschwindigkeitsanzeiger es anzeigt z.b. fährt ein schiff von hvide sande in richtung norden,  und eine strömung kommt von nord nach süd mit einer geschwindigkeit von 5 knoten und dass schiff fährt mit 5 knoten, dann fährt es  bis der kraftstoff zu ende ist und hat sich nicht einen meter über grund bewegt. Deshalb gibt es stromatlanten wo alle strömungen der welt zu bestimmten zeiten, auch die von ebbe und flut bei uns angegeben sind und wo man sich nach richten kann - muss z.b. beim segelboot.
Dieses eine kuze information, da es nicht wie bei einem auto ist, aber bei einem fahrrad mit gegenwind muss du gegen wind etwas mehr trampeln bis man kein kraftstoff mehr hat.|supergri 

Costas, laufen diese kurzen fahrten nicht unter makrelentouren, da ich mal eine mit der solea gemacht habe.
Fahrten auf platte kenne ich von holland im wattenmeer, von hvide sande höre ich jetzt das erste mal.
Wir haben ja eine starke strömung und da sehe ich einige probleme mit einem buttlöffel - es ist meine meinung, wobei sicherlich platte gefangen werden können, aber auch mit dem makrelenpaternoster die plattfischangler.
Vielleicht haben sie sich was neues einfallen lassen, damit auch jetzt die plattfischangler glücklich gemacht werden - wir werden es lesen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Costas
> sag mir die länge des schiffes und ich sage dir die geschwindigkeit bei einem verdränger, die ps spielen bei der rumpfgeschwindigkeit keine rolle.
> Die rumpfgeschwindigkeit ist die ausbreitungsgeschwindigkeit des vom schiff selbst erzeugten, aus bug- und heckwelle bestehenden wellensystems. Bei der rumpfgeschwindigkeit ist das schiff zwischen seiner bug- und heckwelle „gefangen“. Die rumpfgeschwindigkeit beträgt für einen rumpf mit einer länge der konstruktionswasserline von 10 m etwa 7,7 Knoten, von 100 Metern etwa 24 Knoten, von 300 Metern etwa 42 Knoten.
> Ich schätze mal, dass die schiffe in hvide sande ca.14 knoten fahren.
> ...


 


Hallo Otto,#h

von wo aus bist du zu den Touren gestartet? Ich bin immer 
von den Oever aus raus gefahren.Bei still stehendem Wasser
reichten 40-50gr. Blei. Wenn die Ebbe einsetzte bekam man
300gr. Blei nicht gestoppt.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Costas (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@Jonas
Du hast recht, die Fio soll ab dieses Jahr die längere Touren machen. Ich weiss, nicht, ob dort wieder kürzere Touren für Makrelen und Plattfische angeboten werden. Das soll anscheinend die Fyrholn übernehmen.

@Otto
So viel ich weiss wurden letzten Jahr nur wenige reine Plattfischtouren angeboten. Meistens waren es kombinierte Makrelen- und Plattfischfahrten. Je nach Fänge und Wunsch der Teilnehmer hat man das Programm auf dem Schiff angepasst. Es waren immer genug Wattwürmer mit auf Board, welche manchmal die Fahrt überlebt haben.

Gruss
Costas


----------



## LAC (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo Jürgen,
ich habe an mehrere bezahlte plattfischfahrten teilgenommen, ich hatte damals einen ford transit und wir sind mit mehrerer anglern von den helder, scheveningen sowie von den oever, auf platte gegangen Genau so wie du es erwähnst, ist es. Auch nachts war ich draussen, mann muss sehr genau aufpassen, und sofort anschlagen, oft haben wir über miesmuschelfelder kapitale gelandet
Später hatte ich ja meinen kahn in lemmer liegen und wir sind oft außerhalb des dammes im watt / nordsee auf platte gegangen - fast alle hatten damals geschwüre.
Jürgen, alles ist schnee von gestern und ich kann dir nicht sagen wie es heute aussieht.
Jedoch die strömung die wir in hvide sande haben und von nord nach süd geht hinzu kommt die gezeitenströmung, sind nicht das beste für plattfischangeln - das habe ich inzwischen gelernt.

Nachsatz:
@Otto
So viel ich weiss wurden letzten Jahr nur wenige reine Plattfischtouren angeboten. Meistens waren es kombinierte Makrelen- und Plattfischfahrten. Je nach Fänge und Wunsch der Teilnehmer hat man das Programm auf dem Schiff angepasst. Es waren immer genug Wattwürmer mit auf Board, welche manchmal die Fahrt überlebt haben.
Gruß

Costas,
ich kann es dir auch nicht sagen, wenn die touristen das wort haben und die fischart bestimmen, dann sagt einer ich will aber ein leng fangen und dann ist schon die fahrt zu ende, bevor sie sich einig sind.
Jedenfalls auf meiner makrelentour hat keiner auf platte geangelt, 30% schwammen schon in der kotze, als das schiff die brandungswellen an der langen mole erreichte - eine frau an bord machte aufnahmen vom kind und mann - der mann lag hinterher eingerollt in einer ecke, sie filmte nur noch das kind.  War eine lustige tour, die jeder tourist mal machen sollte.
Gruß


----------



## j.Breithardt (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

|wavey:





LAC schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> ich habe an mehrere bezahlte plattfischfahrten teilgenommen, ich hatte damals einen ford transit und wir sind mit mehrerer anglern von den helder, scheveningen sowie von *den oever*, auf platte gegangen Genau so wie du es erwähnst, ist es. Auch nachts war ich draussen, mann muss sehr genau aufpassen, und sofort anschlagen, oft haben wir über miesmuschelfelder kapitale gelandet
> Später hatte ich ja meinen kahn in lemmer liegen und wir sind oft außerhalb des dammes im watt / nordsee auf platte gegangen - fast alle hatten damals geschwüre.
> Jürgen, alles ist schnee von gestern und ich kann dir nicht sagen wie es heute aussieht.
> ...


 

@ Otto,

den Oever,Brezandijk und Kornverderzand sind absolute Top-
Plätze am Deich.In den Oever fängt man die gesammte Nord-
see Palette an Fisch durch die starke Strömung im Schleusenbereich.In Kornverderzand habe ich meine bis jetzt
einzige 2-stellige Mefo ans Band bekommen.Ist übrigens auch eine Top-Adresse für wirklich kapitale Hornies.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## LAC (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> |wavey:
> 
> 
> @ Otto,
> ...



@ Jürgen
ich wusste es, als ich dich kennengelernt habe, dass du ein profi bist und dich auskennst - mein freund so ist es. Mefo habe ich dort nicht gefangen, jedoch zander habe ich gut im Ijsselmeeer gefangen - freute mich immer wenn ein schiff kam.
Oft habe ich, wenn ich mit dem boot in der schleuse lag, unzählige glasaale in der schleuse beobachtet - auch schnee von gestern, heute kann man sie zählen.
Top stellen waren das - wie es heute aussieht kann ich nicht sagen, sicherllich noch besser als alle anderen.
Gruß


----------



## j.Breithardt (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Jürgen
> ich wusste es, als ich dich kennengelernt habe,* dass du ein profi bist* und dich auskennst - mein freund so ist es. Mefo habe ich dort nicht gefangen, jedoch zander habe ich gut im Ijsselmeeer gefangen - freute mich immer wenn ein schiff kam.
> Oft habe ich, wenn ich mit dem boot in der schleuse lag, unzählige glasaale in der schleuse beobachtet - auch schnee von gestern, heute kann man sie zählen.
> Top stellen waren das - wie es heute aussieht kann ich nicht sagen, sicherllich noch besser als alle anderen.
> ...


----------



## LAC (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Otto,#h

Leute die so gut sind das sie vom Fischfang leben können,
das sind Profis.Dazu fehlt mir sowohl die Bereitschaft,als auch das Können.#d
Ich gehe angeln,weil es mir Spaß macht.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:[/QUOTE]

Jürgen, 
so meinte ich es auch, es soll ja spaß machen. Wobei die personen die vom fischfang leben, mit profi material arbeiten, was für sie arbeitet, damit sie die fische im sack bekommen. Es ist harte arbeit, und auf  solche schiffe, kann jeder anfangen, denn sie nehmen was sie kriegen können, - an mensch und fisch. Deshalb ist aus dem nichts - hvide sande entstanden.
Gruß


----------



## j.Breithardt (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> Otto,#h
> 
> Leute die so gut sind das sie vom Fischfang leben können,
> das sind Profis.Dazu fehlt mir sowohl die Bereitschaft,als auch das Können.#d
> ...


 
Jürgen, 
so meinte ich es auch, es soll ja spaß machen. Wobei die personen die vom fischfang leben, mit profi material arbeiten, was für sie arbeitet, damit sie die fische im sack bekommen. Es ist harte arbeit, und auf *solche schiffe*, kann jeder anfangen, denn sie nehmen was sie kriegen können, - an mensch und fisch. Deshalb ist aus dem nichts - hvide sande entstanden.
Gruß[/QUOTE]


Otto,

ich meinte eher die 2-beinigen Profis mit der harten Aussprache,die im Mai-Juni ihre Fangsaison haben.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Angelprofesor (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Wladi,#h
> 
> danke für die lieben Grüße aus deiner Heimat.Ich freu mich etwas von dir zu hören.#6
> Bei uns ist auch Hochwasser,in Flüssen zur Zeit kein angeln
> ...


 
#hHallo Jürgen,
               ich zähle die tage  bis Oktober, so Gott will da bin ich wieder in Hvide Sande, die 2000 km sind ein Katzensprung, aber der alter man ist kein Schnellzug und vom Jahr zu Jahr macht sich alter bemerkbar und die Tour macht mir schön zu schaffen. Was tut man nicht für Spaß und Freude in Dänemark zu haben.
Otto der "Alte Seewolf " kennt die Gewässer meiner heimat, darüber haben wir reichlich gesprochen, aber Hvide Sande ist etwas besonderes und gehört zur Programm jedes Angelfreundes wie Kirchgang am Sonntag.

Gruß
     Wladi. #:


----------



## j.Breithardt (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Angelprofesor schrieb:


> #hHallo Jürgen,
> ich zähle die tage bis Oktober, so Gott will da bin ich wieder in Hvide Sande, die 2000 km sind ein Katzensprung, aber der alter man ist kein Schnellzug und vom Jahr zu Jahr macht sich alter bemerkbar und die Tour macht mir schön zu schaffen. Was tut man nicht für Spaß und Freude in Dänemark zu haben.
> Otto der "Alte Seewolf " kennt die Gewässer meiner heimat, darüber haben wir reichlich gesprochen, aber Hvide Sande ist etwas besonderes und gehört zur Programm jedes Angelfreundes wie Kirchgang am Sonntag.
> 
> ...


 



Hallo Wladi,#h

machs doch ganz einfach und fahr von Berlin aus nach HS.
Kannst doch vorher dort einen Zwischenstopp einlegen.:m


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Angelprofesor (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

#hDas klappt nur dann wen meine Frau nicht mit fahren wurde, ewige Kompromisse die man ertragen muß. Sie lebt ständig in Kroatien und somit bin ich sehr oft dort.#:#:

Gruß
    Wladi.


----------



## j.Breithardt (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Angelprofesor schrieb:


> #hDas klappt nur dann wen meine Frau nicht mit fahren wurde, ewige Kompromisse die man ertragen muß. Sie lebt ständig in Kroatien und* somit bin ich sehr oft dort.*#:#:
> 
> Gruß
> Wladi.


 


@ Wladi,#h
ich leide mit dir.Ich habe "nur" 750 KM nach HS.Komme also schneller mal hin,oder Otto zu mir.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## leif88 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Was ist mit den Molen könnt ihr mir dort ein paar stellen nennen oder mit welcher methode ich so angelt

Gruß leif


----------



## j.Breithardt (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



leif88 schrieb:


> Was ist mit den Molen könnt ihr mir dort ein paar stellen nennen oder mit welcher methode ich so angelt
> 
> Gruß leif


 


Was willst du denn fangen? 

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## carpfreak1990 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Was willst du denn fangen?
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen |wavey:


 
Hallo Jürgen, 

Ich tippe er möchte fische fangen. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## FangeNichts5 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> 
> Ich tippe er möchte fische fangen.
> 
> ...


 
Im Ernst?#c

|supergri


----------



## j.Breithardt (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> 
> *Ich tippe er möchte fische fangen. *
> 
> ...


 


Hallo Jonas,#h

ich dachte,du warst letztens auf einem weiterführenden Lehrgang?|kopfkrat
Hast du die Adresse nicht gefunden?#c


Gruß
Jürgen |supergri


----------



## carpfreak1990 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo Jürgen, 

Ich war auf einen Lehrgang. Dort wurde mir  alles bei gebracht was ein Bäcker können muss, um gute gebäcke herzustellen. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## j.Breithardt (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> 
> Ich war auf einen Lehrgang. Dort wurde mir alles bei gebracht was ein Bäcker können muss, um gute gebäcke herzustellen.
> 
> ...


 



Also immer noch nichts über Fischfang gelernt.|supergri|supergri|supergri

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## carpfreak1990 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo Jürgen, 

Das habe ich dort nicht gelernt. Dafür muss ich erst auslernen und dann kann ich bei dir in die Lehre gehen. Dann kannst du mir das angeln von anfang bis ende erklären.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## j.Breithardt (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> 
> Das habe ich dort nicht gelernt. Dafür muss ich erst auslernen und dann kann ich bei dir in die Lehre gehen. Dann kannst du mir das angeln von anfang bis ende erklären.
> 
> ...


 


Jonas,in dem Bereich von dem ich Ahnung habe,helfe ich dir
natürlich gerne.:m
Aber alles von Anfang bis Ende erklären ist nicht,du sollst ja
auch deinen eigenen Kopf gebrauchen,und deine eigenen für
dich passenden Schlüsse ziehen.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Angelprofesor schrieb:


> #hHallo Jürgen,
> ich zähle die tage  bis Oktober, so Gott will da bin ich wieder in Hvide Sande, die 2000 km sind ein Katzensprung, aber der alter man ist kein Schnellzug und vom Jahr zu Jahr macht sich alter bemerkbar und die Tour macht mir schön zu schaffen. Was tut man nicht für Spaß und Freude in Dänemark zu haben.
> Otto der "Alte Seewolf " kennt die Gewässer meiner heimat, darüber haben wir reichlich gesprochen, aber Hvide Sande ist etwas besonderes und gehört zur Programm jedes Angelfreundes wie Kirchgang am Sonntag.
> 
> ...



Hallo Wladi, ich hoffe beim nächsten mal, wenn du in Hvide sande bist gehen wir gemeinsam angeln . Gruß an frauchen und sag ihr, das kleine bild hat einen ehrenplatz bekommen.
Bevor ich die augen schließe, will ich noch einmal deine gegend besuchen d.h. novigradsko more und mein glück im angeln versuchen im velebitkanal.
Gruß

@ Jürgen.
die zwei beinigen profis kommen jedes jahr nach hvide sande - überfallen es förmlich und machen sich breit am geländer. Oft arbeiten sie im team, einer angelt, der andere - meistens seine frau - weidet sie aus und legt sie so im fass, d.h. profihaft im fass, das jede ecke genutzt werden kann für den transport. Denn freier raum in Fahrzeug ist bringt kein geld ein.

@ Leif
du erähnst ja schon die molen, da kann man sich kaum entfalten, da sind alle plätze gut, je nach witterung  eine seite besser und je nach jahreszeit kommen dort auch die schwarmfische vor.  Platte und kleine dorsche kannst du dort auch landen und oft fängst du dir - je nach der wetterlage - eine schöne kräftige dusche.|supergri


----------



## carpfreak1990 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo Jürgen, 

Das ist nett von dir. Dann muss ich meine Schlüsse selber ziehen. Das hat nur ein kleine Haken, dafür muss ich wohl nach HS ziehen, aber es gibt mit Sicherheit schlimmeres. Dann werd ich der näschte Otto.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## LAC (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Jonas, wünsche dir das nicht, denn ich bin ein alter bock - das willst du doch in jungen jahren nicht werden  - jürgen kann dir bestens alles erklären, 
solltest du dann beim angeln über nacht alt werden, dann hast du ihn nicht richtig verstanden.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo Otto, 

OK. Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe ist Jürgen Motto dann, wer Angelt bleibt Jung. Oder Verstehe ich dich jetz falsch.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## j.Breithardt (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> 
> Das ist nett von dir. Dann muss ich meine Schlüsse selber ziehen. *Das hat nur ein kleine Haken, dafür muss ich wohl nach HS ziehen, *aber es gibt mit Sicherheit schlimmeres. Dann werd ich der näschte Otto.
> 
> ...


 


Jonas,zu Hause denken,und in HS erfolgreich sein.:m
Und das mit dem nächsten Otto klappt garantiert nicht,
*the one and only.*

Gruß
Jürgen *|wavey:*


----------



## carpfreak1990 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo Jürgen, 

OK dann werd ich zuhause das Fischen lernen und in HS fisch fangen|supergri. Mit the one and only hast du wohl recht.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Angelprofesor (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> Hallo Wladi, ich hoffe beim nächsten mal, wenn du in Hvide sande bist gehen wir gemeinsam angeln . Gruß an frauchen und sag ihr, das kleine bild hat einen ehrenplatz bekommen.
> Bevor ich die augen schließe, will ich noch einmal deine gegend besuchen d.h. novigradsko more und mein glück im angeln versuchen im velebitkanal.
> Gruß
> 
> ...


----------



## LAC (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Hallo Otto,
> 
> OK. Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe ist Jürgen Motto dann, wer Angelt bleibt Jung. Oder Verstehe ich dich jetz falsch.
> 
> ...



Jonas, nicht ganz so habe ich es gemeint, denn wenn du nach hvide sande ziehst oder auswanderst, wirst du über nacht alt, da du nur am tor der welt bist - die welt jedoch reichlich entfernt noch ist.
Natürlich hält angeln jung, da man sich ständig gedanken macht, wie und was muss ich machen, dass ich gute fänge mache, jedoch dabei nicht merke, dass die beine nicht mehr mitmachen.
Das ist jedenfalls besser, als wenn die beine dich noch tragen können und du läufts vor einem baum oder wirst wütend, weil das auto nicht mit dir spricht.

@ Angelprofesor
Wladi, ich arbeite dran mit dem angeln im  kanal. Meine freunde aus novigrad bei zadar, es waren fischer sind alle schon verstorben - jedoch kenne ich noch einige kinder von ihnen - Mate, hat wie du auch in zadar sein kapitänspatent gemacht. Habe inzwischen gelesen, dass die priv. fischer probleme haben durch die hohen auflagen. Brauche immer reichlich sardinen, komme ich da noch dran? Ich füttere damit die fische an. Befestige am ankerseil , etwa 5 m höher eine zwiebelsck gefüllt mit sardinen - die duftspur die diese fische abgeben - entwickelt sich zur autobahn der fische.
Da reden wir noch drüber per pn.
Gruß Otto


----------



## Angelprofesor (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

#hOtto, wir bleiben auf Draht.#:


----------



## carpfreak1990 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo Otto,

Ich habe dich jetzt verstanden.

Gruß
Jonas


----------



## J.D.Fox (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Moin moin. 
Ich bin neu in diesem Forum und sehe grad, das hier sehr viele Hvide-Sande-Verrückte sind!|supergri Also ich bin schon mein ganzes Leben in dieser Ecke am angeln und hab auch schon ziemlich alles gefangen, was es dort zu fangen gibt, aber im letzten Jahr sprach ich mit einem Brandungsangler vor Ort, der mir erzählen wollte, das er vor ein paar Tagen Wolfsbarsche gefangen habe!!! 
Das höre ich zum ersten Mal. Kann mir jemand etwas darüber sagen??? Ich hoffe doch, es gibt hier auch ein paar angler, die es nicht nur auf die Heringe und Hornis abgesehen haben...#6
 
Also erstmal.... Gruß J.D.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo J.D. Möchte dich auch noch mal hier begrüßen. Ich habe die PN ebent beantwortet. Hier wirdt du deine Antwort bekommen mit Sicherheit. Hier sind die Viele HS-Verrücken unterwegs.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



J.D.Fox schrieb:


> Moin moin.
> ..., aber im letzten Jahr sprach ich mit einem Brandungsangler vor Ort, der mir erzählen wollte, das er vor ein paar Tagen Wolfsbarsche gefangen habe!!!
> Das höre ich zum ersten Mal. Kann mir jemand etwas darüber sagen??? Ich hoffe doch, es gibt hier auch ein paar angler, die es nicht nur auf die Heringe und Hornis abgesehen haben...#6
> 
> Also erstmal.... Gruß J.D.


 
Das Thema "Wolfsbarsch" an der deutschen und dänischen Nordseeküste wird immer noch ein wenig stiefmütterlich behandelt obwohl es sie durchaus gibt, ich weiss sogar von einer kleinen, aktiven und recht erfolgreichen "Wolfsbarsch-Szene" in Norge im Oslo-Fjord!
Mit den steigenden durchschnittlichen Wassertemperaturen der Nordsee wandern diese tollen Räuber eben immer weiter gen Norden!
Meinen ersten dänischen Wolfsbarsch fing ich per Zufall (Blinkern auf Makrelen) schon vor 15 Jahren in Hanstholm im August an der Roshage-Mole nördlich vom Hafen. Kein Riese mit knapp 3 Pfd. aber damals für mich eine echte Überraschung!
Ansonsten weiss ich von Fängen in Sylt und an den Buhnen bei Thyborön, allerdings so richtig gezielte Fischerei auf die "Wölfe" findet auch dort nicht wirklich statt. Das Gebiet um Hvide Sande wäre sicher auch mal einen ernsthaften Versuch gerade im Sommer wert#6 Evtl. wäre da der eine oder andere "Schatz" zu heben.
Wenn man sich die Stellen und Methoden der britischen Wolfsbarschangler anschaut, so wird viel im Mittel- und Oberwasser , oft direkt in der Brandung gefischt mit Blinkern und Wobblern oder beim klassischen Brandungsfischen eben nicht mit der "Allzweckwaffe" Wattwurm sondern mit Klein-Heringen und vor allem "Tobis/Sandaalen" als Köder gearbeitet, angeboten an relativ langen Vorfächern von 1,5-2 m Länge.

Letztlich kann es nur heissen: *"Nur der Versuch macht kluch!!*|supergri

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## j.Breithardt (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Das Thema "Wolfsbarsch" an der deutschen und dänischen Nordseeküste wird immer noch ein wenig stiefmütterlich behandelt obwohl es sie durchaus gibt, ich weiss sogar von einer kleinen, aktiven und recht erfolgreichen "Wolfsbarsch-Szene" in Norge im Oslo-Fjord!
> Mit den steigenden durchschnittlichen Wassertemperaturen der Nordsee wandern diese tollen Räuber eben immer weiter gen Norden!
> Meinen ersten dänischen Wolfsbarsch fing per Zufall (Blinkern auf Makrelen) schon vor 15 Jahren in Hanstholm an der Roshage-Mole im August nördlich vom Hafen. Kein Riese mit knapp 3 Pfd. aber damals für mich eine echte Überraschung!
> Ansonsten weiss ich von Fängen in Sylt und an den Buhnen bei Thyborön, allerdings so richtig gezielte Fischerei auf die "Wölfe" findet auch dort nicht wirklich statt. Das Gebiet um Hvide Sande wäre sicher auch mal einen ernsthaften Versuch gerade im Sommer wert#6 Evtl. wäre da der eine oder andere "Schatz" zu heben.
> ...


 


Hallo MeFo-Schreck,#h 

der Tobi ist mit Sicherheit einer der besten Köder für die Wölfe.Aber fast genau so fängig sind ein Bündel Borsten-
würmer am 2-Haken Rigg,oder 2-3 Stück an der treibenden Pose in 1-2m Wassertiefe.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo Jürgen!#h
Das mit den Borstenwürmern kann ich mir auch gut vorstellen, die sind am Haken deutlich aktiver als die "Wattis".
Du scheinst da in HS ja schon "Wolfs-Erfahrung" zu haben (?!?).|rolleyes
Was sind denn da die besten Zeiten, die zu erwartenden/erhoffenden Grössen und Mengen?

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## j.Breithardt (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen!#h
> Das mit den Borstenwürmern kann ich mir auch gut vorstellen, die sind am Haken deutlich aktiver als die "Wattis".
> *Du scheinst da in HS ja schon "Wolfs-Erfahrung" zu haben* (?!?).|rolleyes
> Was sind denn da die besten Zeiten, die zu erwartenden/erhoffenden Grössen und Mengen?
> ...


 

Leider ein ganz klares und beschämendes *"Nein".*

Meine Erfahrungen habe ich um die Channel Islands und
Holland gesammelt.Aber das Köderspektrum dürfte ähnlich
sein.:m
Wenn man die Mefo auch als Fisch der 1000 Würfe bezeichnet,so ist bei mir der "Wolf" der Fisch der 100.000
Würfe in HS.:c

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Wenn man die Mefo auch als Fisch der 1000 Würfe bezeichnet,so ist bei mir der "Wolf" der Fisch der *100.000*
> *Würfe* in HS.:c
> Gruß
> Jürgen |wavey:


Also eine echte Herausforderung für alle *ernsthaften* *& ambitionierten Angler* in HS im Sommer#6

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Michael_05er (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Wenn man die Mefo auch als Fisch der 1000 Würfe bezeichnet,so ist bei mir der "Wolf" der Fisch der 100.000
> Würfe in HS.:c


 


MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Also eine echte Herausforderung für alle *ernsthaften* *& ambitionierten Angler* in HS im Sommer#6


 
Ok, gleich nachdem ich einen Lachs in der Skjern gefangen habe gehe ich das mit dem Wolfsbarsch an. Sollte im nächsten Urlaub also kein Problem sein...


----------



## LAC (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



J.D.Fox schrieb:


> Moin moin.
> Ich bin neu in diesem Forum und sehe grad, das hier sehr viele Hvide-Sande-Verrückte sind!|supergri Also ich bin schon mein ganzes Leben in dieser Ecke am angeln und hab auch schon ziemlich alles gefangen, was es dort zu fangen gibt, aber im letzten Jahr sprach ich mit einem Brandungsangler vor Ort, der mir erzählen wollte, das er vor ein paar Tagen Wolfsbarsche gefangen habe!!!
> Das höre ich zum ersten Mal. Kann mir jemand etwas darüber sagen??? Ich hoffe doch, es gibt hier auch ein paar angler, die es nicht nur auf die Heringe und Hornis abgesehen haben...#6
> 
> Also erstmal.... Gruß J.D.



Hallo J.D,
ich begrüße dich auch hier im thread. Es ist richtig, was dir der brandungsangler gesagt hat, denn gelegentlich werden hier wolfsbarsche an der küste gefangen. Meisten südlich von hvide sande, dort sind an der küste einige muschelbänke wo sie sich gerne aufhalten.

Gruss Otto


----------



## J.D.Fox (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Also erstmal vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten!!! 
Ich bin immer im August in HS, hab da meine Hütte und mach da die Gewässer unsicher. Unter Anderem besuche ich jedes Jahr meinen Freund, der den Put & Take See in No (nahe Ringköbing) betreibt, welcher damals ein echter Geheimtipp war, aber nun von Jedem aufgesucht und befischt wird. 
Letzten Sommer hab ich sehr gut an der Brandung direkt am Hafen gefangen. Mit 2 Ruten in 2 Stunden 7 Platten und 3 Aale!!! Am nächsten Tag ging es genauso weiter! Hatte zuvor noch nicht so viel Aalkontakt in der Nordsee, aber ich sag euch, SIE SIND DA!!!!
Dieses Jahr werde ich es auf die Wölfe versuchen. Mal schauen, was geht...

Gruß J.D.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Ok, gleich nachdem ich einen Lachs in der Skjern gefangen habe gehe ich das mit dem Wolfsbarsch an. Sollte im nächsten Urlaub also kein Problem sein...



Ich werde es wohl nur bei dem Lachs in der Skjern Au belassen  , im kommenden April wird das mit den "Wölfen" wohl noch nicht aktuell sein, die kommen leider erst in den Sommer-Monaten, soweit ich das weiss. Sollte ich damit Unsinn reden/schreiben, korrigiert mich bitte! #6

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## j.Breithardt (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Ok, gleich nachdem ich einen Lachs in der Skjern gefangen habe gehe ich das mit dem Wolfsbarsch an. Sollte im nächsten Urlaub also kein Problem sein...


 


Michael,#h

weshalb hast du so viele Wochen Urlaub im Jahr?

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## carpfreak1990 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



J.D.Fox schrieb:


> Also erstmal vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten!!!
> Ich bin immer im August in HS, hab da meine Hütte und mach da die Gewässer unsicher. Unter Anderem besuche ich jedes Jahr meinen Freund, der den Put & Take See in No (nahe Ringköbing) betreibt, welcher damals ein echter Geheimtipp war, aber nun von Jedem aufgesucht und befischt wird.
> Letzten Sommer hab ich sehr gut an der Brandung direkt am Hafen gefangen. Mit 2 Ruten in 2 Stunden 7 Platten und 3 Aale!!! Am nächsten Tag ging es genauso weiter! Hatte zuvor noch nicht so viel Aalkontakt in der Nordsee, aber ich sag euch, SIE SIND DA!!!!
> Dieses Jahr werde ich es auf die Wölfe versuchen. Mal schauen, was geht...
> ...


 

Moin, J.D., 

Die Teich anlage in No ist wirklich Super das ist meine Lieblings Anlage. Der Besitzer ist auch immer bereit ein Tipp zugeben. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Costas (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo J.D. und wollkommen an der DK-Ecke

Wie die anderen schon geschrieben haben, Wolfsbarsche tauchen zwar hier auf, aber nicht so zahlreich. 

Ich kenne 2 Anlagen in No, von welcher spricht Ihr hier? Es gibt eine grosse mit dem Flusssystem und eine die nur einen See hat etwas weiter östlich.

Gruss
Costas


----------



## J.D.Fox (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Also ich hab jetzt mal ein paar Bilder in meinem Hvide Sande Album hochgeladen. Ich glaub, die sprechen für sich ! ! ! 
Ich finde es nur sehr traurig, das man immer weniger Dorsche fängt und wenn man sie mal fängt, sind sie leider nicht mehr so groß wie früher. Ich bin mir ganz sicher, das wir in der Zukunft nicht nur an der Nordsee, sondern überall immer weniger Dorsch fangen, bis er irgendwann ausgestorben ist. Damals habe ich mit meinem Vater vorn von der Mole immer viele gute Dorsche gehabt, aber das ist nicht mehr. Und daran Schuld sind nur diese sch... schwimmenden Fabriken, die ALLES wegfischen, was im Wasser rumschwimmt!!! Die fangen mit einem Netz mehr Fisch, als ein Angler im Leben fangen kann!!! Das ist nicht mehr normal!!!!


----------



## J.D.Fox (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Costas : damals war der kleine See etwas abgelegen die nr. 1 von Allen! Da ging man nie ohne Fisch weg, aber mittlerweile denke ich, das die andere Anlage mind. gleich gut ist. Ich habe aber immer meine kleine Ecke, wo ich IMMER Fisch habe. Bin da noch nie als Schneider nach Haus gegangen!!


----------



## carpfreak1990 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Moin Costas, 

Ich bin der meinung das die beiden Anlagen zusammen gehören.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Die beiden Anlagen gehören zusammen haben nur verschiedene Adressen, nämlich Stampevej 3 & 8 (http://www.dansee.dk/default.asp?act=showbig&see=33&sprog=ger )
Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## J.D.Fox (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

ja die gehören dem gleichen Besitzer! Er hat damals mit dem abgelegenen See angefangen und hatte dort, wo jetzt die große Anlage ist nur seine Zuchtteiche, welche man immernoch sehen kann. Dann hat er angefangen die ganze Anlage mit Bachlauf etc. mit Baggern auszukoffern und dadurch ist dieses Angelparadies entstanden. Ursprünglich gab es aber nur diesen einen kleinen See. 
Nur damit du Bescheid weißt Jonas. 

Gruß J.D.


----------



## FangeNichts5 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ J.D.Fox
Auch nochmal ein Willkommen von mir!#h|supergri
Hoffe, du findest hier alles, was du suchst!


----------



## J.D.Fox (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Ja Moin. Vielen Dank FangeNichts5 ! Ich bin auf jeden Fall positiv überrascht, wie schnell man hier eine Antwort bekommt. Nicht schlecht. Vielen Dank an Alle!!! 
Gruß J.D.


----------



## Costas (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@J.D. Fox

Es ist mir bewusst, dass diese 2 Seen zusammen gehören. Ich habe letzten Sommer erfahren, dass der See geschlossen wurde, kann es aber nicht 10=% sagen. Kannst Du uns mehr darüber informieren?

Früher gab es einen weiteren See, direkt neben einer Mink-Farm. Ich kann mich gut daran erinnern, da wir uns überlegt haben, ein Haus direkt daneben zu kaufen. Als wir die Minkfarm 50m daneben gesehen haben, sind wir wieder schnell abgereist.


@Mefo-Schreck

Die Dansee-Liste ist schön und informativ, da sind aber bei weitem nicht alle P&T-Seen vertreten.


----------



## kenito (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Moin,kann mir jemand was über den Teich in Sondervig sagen?


gruß Kenito


----------



## Costas (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



kenito schrieb:


> Moin,kann mir jemand was über den Teich in Sondervig sagen?
> 
> 
> gruß Kenito



Ja klar, der liegt in Søndervig, ca. 10 Minten nördlich von Hvide Sande .|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Uwe_H (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



kenito schrieb:


> Moin,kann mir jemand was über den Teich in Sondervig sagen?
> 
> 
> gruß Kenito



Gibts da nicht einen extra ForellenseeangelrundumringköbingFRED???

Hier wurde schon lange nicht mehr über Hering geredet...schade eigentlich...sidnd ie schon da???


----------



## leif88 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

1.über welchen See reden wir gerade in No 

2.@j.breithard ich hab noch mal nachgedacht ich will Fische fangen da bin ich mir sicherNein,spaß bei Seite eigentlich wollte ich Plattfisch angeln und was anderes habt ihr noch einen guten Vorschlag?

gruß leif


----------



## LAC (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



J.D.Fox schrieb:


> Also erstmal vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten!!!
> Ich bin immer im August in HS, hab da meine Hütte und mach da die Gewässer unsicher. Unter Anderem besuche ich jedes Jahr meinen Freund, der den Put & Take See in No (nahe Ringköbing) betreibt, welcher damals ein echter Geheimtipp war, aber nun von Jedem aufgesucht und befischt wird.
> Letzten Sommer hab ich sehr gut an der Brandung direkt am Hafen gefangen. Mit 2 Ruten in 2 Stunden 7 Platten und 3 Aale!!! Am nächsten Tag ging es genauso weiter! Hatte zuvor noch nicht so viel Aalkontakt in der Nordsee, aber ich sag euch, SIE SIND DA!!!!
> Dieses Jahr werde ich es auf die Wölfe versuchen. Mal schauen, was geht...
> ...




Hallo J.D,
wünsche dir viel glück auf den wolfsbarsch, denn es macht wirklich spaß.
So wie ich lese, sahen deine fangerfolge in hvides sande ja bestens aus, wobei du sicherlich noch mehr aale gefangen hättest, wenn nicht der aalbestand im laufe der jahren um 70% zurückgegangen wäre - aber es stimmt, einige sind noch da.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo Leif, 

Wir reden über beide Teichanlagen in No.  Ich schick noch mal den Link den mefo-schreck schon gepostet hat. http://www.dansee.dk/default.asp?act=showbig&see=33&sprog=ger Über diese Anlage sprechen wir. 

Zu der Mole eingtlich kannst dort über all gut auf platten fischen kommt ebent immer aus Wetter an wo du angeln kannst, ausser du möchtest dich in Wind stellen und von der gischt erwischt werden. Dann kannst du dich überall hinstellen.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## anschmu (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo Costas ! Was ist denn eine Minkfarm ?


----------



## j.Breithardt (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



anschmu schrieb:


> Hallo Costas ! Was ist denn eine Minkfarm ?


 



Minkfarm=Nerzfarm=stinkt wie Iltis

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## carpfreak1990 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo Jürgen, 

Da irrst du dich das stink nicht wie Iltis, sondern wie Nerz|supergri.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## j.Breithardt (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> 
> Da irrst du dich das stink nicht wie Iltis, sondern wie Nerz|supergri.
> 
> ...


 



Falsch,

1Nerz stinkt wie Nerz. Mehrere hundert Nerze stinken
wie Iltis.|supergri|supergri|supergri

Gruß
Jürgen|wavey:


----------



## carpfreak1990 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo Jürgen, 

Hast du denn schon mal an mehren Nerzen und Iltis gerochen, oder woher weisst du das??

gruß
Jonas


----------



## j.Breithardt (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> 
> *Hast du denn schon mal an mehren Nerzen und Iltis gerochen*, oder woher weisst du das??
> 
> ...


 


Hallo Jonas,#h

ja,habe ich.:m


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Jürgen, es sind nicht mehrere hundert, sondern mehrere tausend - die stinken nicht mehr nach iltis - sondern entwickeln eine bestialischen geruchsteppich, der sich je nach wind, über diese region legt. So wir mir berichtet wurde, soll auch noch eine kläranlage im südlichen bereich von hvide sande sein, die auch noch einen menschlichen geruch verbreitet. Bei sonnenschein und milder brise, entwickeln diese beiden eine duftnote, die einmalig ist. Es ist eine hvide sande kreation - vom tor der welt, die -tierisch.menschlich- ist und hugo boss nicht übertrumpfen kann.  Diesen geruch kann man nicht beschreiben - man muss ihn riechen


----------



## j.Breithardt (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> Jürgen*, es sind nicht mehrere hundert, sondern mehrere tausend - *die stinken nicht mehr nach iltis - sondern entwickeln eine bestialischen geruchsteppich, der sich je nach wind, über diese region legt. So wir mir berichtet wurde, soll auch noch eine kläranlage im südlichen bereich von hvide sande sein, die auch noch einen menschlichen geruch verbreitet. Bei sonnenschein und milder brise, entwickeln diese beiden eine duftnote, die einmalig ist. Es ist eine hvide sande kreation - vom tor der welt, die -tierisch.menschlich- ist und hugo boss nicht übertrumpfen kann. Diesen geruch kann man nicht beschreiben - man muss ihn riechen


 


Hallo Otto,#h

ist mir natürlich bekannt,aber ich wollte nicht mit der Türe ins Haus fallen.
Aber für einen kreativen Bäcker müßte es doch eine Heraus-
forderung sein, Hugo Boss zu übertreffen.An Hand der vorhandenen Flavours müßte es für einen pfiffigen Gesellen
doch möglich sein ein z.B. "Iltisbrot" herzustellen.
Möglicherweise kann "Uwe mit der Donnerbüchse" ihm ja
auf Provisionsbasis eine Vertriebsschiene aufbauen?
Was meinst du? #c

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:

PS,

Um nicht zu weit abzuschweifen,evtl. könnte man ja die Zirbeldrüse des Herings mit einbauen.:m


----------



## carpfreak1990 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo Jürgen, 

Möchtest du nur den Flavour des Iltis haben oder auch mit Fleischstücken??  Ich werde mich demnäscht damit beschäftigen, aber erst muss ich mich auf die Gesellenprüfung vorbereiten. 

Aso http://www.ms-muddi.dk/ hab mal den Link des neuen/alten Schiffes eingestellt.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## j.Breithardt (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

|kopfkrat





carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> 
> Möchtest du nur den Flavour des Iltis haben oder auch mit Fleischstücken??  Ich werde mich demnäscht damit beschäftigen, aber erst muss ich mich auf die Gesellenprüfung vorbereiten.
> 
> ...


 

Jonas,#h

mach mal zuerst deine Hausaufgaben.:m
Wenn du die gemeistert hast,dann können wir gerne ein
großes Verkosten deines ersten "Iltisbrotes" in HS unter
Ottos Schirmherrschaft starten.
Aber vergiss bitte nicht den Gesellenbrief mitzubringen.
Ohne den wirst du als "Giftmischer" angesehen.|supergri

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


PS.

Was hat die Muddi mit Iltisflavour zu tun?|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## carpfreak1990 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> |kopfkrat
> 
> 
> Jonas,#h
> ...


 
Hallo Jürgen,

Giftmischer hört sich doch gut an, nein Scherz bei Seite. Ich werde erst denn Gesellenbrief machen, dann können wir weiter reden. Die Muddi hat nichts mit Iltisflavour zutun wollte das nur bei fügen. 

@All habe ebent mit fLow.cux gesprochen, er hat schon Wolfsbarsche gefangen in HS oder Umgebung. Er Meinte zu mir, dass er Morgen rede und antwort steht. Also fragt ihn.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## j.Breithardt (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> 
> Giftmischer hört sich doch gut an, nein Scherz bei Seite. Ich werde erst denn Gesellenbrief machen, dann können wir weiter reden. Die Muddi hat nichts mit Iltisflavour zutun wollte das nur bei fügen.
> 
> ...


 



Hallo Jonas,#h

das mit der Umgebung südlich von HS ist ja kein Geheimniss.
Aber auch mich würden ein paar genauere Infos schon sehr
interesieren.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## carpfreak1990 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Jonas,#h
> 
> das mit der Umgebung südlich von HS ist ja kein Geheimniss.
> Aber auch mich würden ein paar genauere Infos schon sehr
> ...


 

Hallo Jürgen, 

Wie ich schon sagte Morgen wird er rede und antwort stehen. Ich meine er hat sie beim Brandungsangeln erwischt.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## LAC (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Jürgen,
das poblem für den angler ist, diese tiere fressen alle fisch, da bleibt kaum noch was über - außer das es fürchterlich stinkt dort. Hier wurden hunderte dieser tiere von naturschützern freigelassen, uwe könnte uns einen schießen und da jonas ja bäcker bzw. konditor ist,  könnte er uns einen "iltis im schlafrock" zaubern.   
Einige sind sehr frech und haben sich -ohne zu buchen- ein schönes ferienhaus ausgesucht und liegen tagsüber auf dem boden und nachts schleichen sie ums haus und gehen auf jagd. Saubere tiere sind es ja, den sie machen ihre geschäfte z.b. auf dem dach nur in einer ecke. 
Oft gehen sie auch nachts in fahrzeugen und fressen kabel an, dass kommt hvide sande zugute und belebt die kassen, denn der urlaub muss verlängert werden und die autowerkstatt freut sich.
Ich hatte ja mal einen marder in der großen halle auf dem dach, da habe ich lange mit gekämpft, sie stehen ja unter naturschutz und man darf sie nicht töten, mehrere möglichkeiten gibt es, um sie zu vertreiben bzw. zu fangen.
1) aufstellen eines blaulichtes wie die polizei es hat
2) menschenhaare auf dem boden überall verteilen.
3) musik laufen lassen
4) mit einer lebendfalle gefüllt mit eier zu fangen.

Ich habe alles ausprobiert, jedoch mit pos. 4 habe ich ihn gefangen, habe jeden tag nachgeschaut, dann wöchtenlich - dann wie ich lust hatte. Dann hatte ich ihn, leider kam ich etwas zu spät, er muss wohl zwei tage vorher verstorben sein.
Interessant wird es erst, wenn sie junge bekommen im haus, dann poltert es so laut auf dem dach, dass man kein auge mehr zu machen kann.
Es sind verdammt schlaue tiere und man sieht sie kaum.


----------



## j.Breithardt (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Jürgen,
> das poblem für den angler ist, diese tiere fressen alle fisch, da bleibt kaum noch was über - außer das es fürchterlich stinkt dort. Hier wurden hunderte dieser tiere von naturschützern freigelassen, uwe könnte uns einen schießen und da jonas ja bäcker bzw. konditor ist, könnte er uns einen "iltis im schlafrock" zaubern.
> Einige sind sehr frech und haben sich -ohne zu buchen- ein schönes ferienhaus ausgesucht und liegen tagsüber auf dem boden und nachts schleichen sie ums haus und gehen auf jagd. Saubere tiere sind es ja, den sie machen ihre geschäfte z.b. auf dem dach nur in einer ecke.
> Oft gehen sie auch nachts in fahrzeugen und fressen kabel an, dass kommt hvide sande zugute und belebt die kassen, denn der urlaub muss verlängert werden und die autowerkstatt freut sich.
> ...


 


Ja Otto,#h

diese netten Familien hatte ich auch schon 2-mal zu Gast.
Wenn die munter werden,dann hört es sich an,als wenn Stühle durch die Gegend fliegen.Aber einen gewissen Reiz hat es für uns Großstädter schon.Man darf nur nicht an den Klabauter-
mann glauben.|supergri

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Jürgen, 
wie sieht es denn eigentlich mit deinen gartenvögel aus vor dem balkon, wie kleiber, specht und meisen, sind die noch bei dir fleißig am fressen. Seit wochen ist nicht ein vogel mehr bei mir, 
entweder haben die marder zugeschlagen oder es liegt an der witterung. Ich hatte im winter immer welche, jedoch dieses jahr ist kein vogel bei mir.
Habe mir mal im fjord die laicholätze der schnäpels (held) angesehen, wahnsinn wie munter sie sind und ganz schöne brummer sind dabei. Ich glaube, ich habe sie dir mal gezeigt.

Wir sehen uns nächste woche und bringe alles mit. Morgen noch kurz nach kopenhagen, danach komme ich runter.


----------



## Uwe_H (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Jürgen,
> wie sieht es denn eigentlich mit deinen gartenvögel aus vor dem balkon, wie kleiber, specht und meisen, sind die noch bei dir fleißig am fressen. Seit wochen ist nicht ein vogel mehr bei mir,
> entweder haben die marder zugeschlagen oder es liegt an der witterung. Ich hatte im winter immer welche, jedoch dieses jahr ist kein vogel bei mir.
> Habe mir mal im fjord die laicholätze der schnäpels (held) angesehen, wahnsinn wie munter sie sind und ganz schöne brummer sind dabei. Ich glaube, ich habe sie dir mal gezeigt.
> ...



Die Vögelei im Garten hatten wir ja schon...#t

Marder fängst Du am besten mit der Lebendfalle, und dann bei ungeliebten Nachbarn wieder aussetzen. Bei uns haben die Biester ja Jagdzeit, dann gibts nen Fangschuss, ansonsten muss man sie auch wieder laufen lassen.


----------



## LAC (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Uwe,
man hat mir gesagt, dass man den marder sehr weit wegbringen muss, sonst ist er schneller wieder im haus, als man es selbst erreicht hat.
Kann den keiner von hvide sande berichten, es müssen doch angler dort sein, da doch die schnäppchenzeit  für buchungen von ferienhäuser  ist.  Die temperaturen sind super und hier ist nebel, gut für interessante aufnahmen zu machen. Der fjord ist inzwischen aufgetaut und der held laicht momentan in nymindegab. In den flüssen wedeln die forellen mit den flossen, damit sie ihren laichplatz schön sauber halten und momentan haben wir 8.08 Uhr.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Jürgen,
> das poblem für den angler ist, diese tiere fressen alle fisch, da bleibt kaum noch was über - außer das es fürchterlich stinkt dort. Hier wurden hunderte dieser tiere von naturschützern freigelassen, uwe könnte uns einen schießen und da jonas ja bäcker *bzw. konditor* ist, könnte er uns einen "iltis im schlafrock" zaubern.
> Einige sind sehr frech und haben sich -ohne zu buchen- ein schönes ferienhaus ausgesucht und liegen tagsüber auf dem boden und nachts schleichen sie ums haus und gehen auf jagd. Saubere tiere sind es ja, den sie machen ihre geschäfte z.b. auf dem dach nur in einer ecke.
> Oft gehen sie auch nachts in fahrzeugen und fressen kabel an, dass kommt hvide sande zugute und belebt die kassen, denn der urlaub muss verlängert werden und die autowerkstatt freut sich.
> ...


 

Hallo Otto,

Das mit Iltis im Schlafrock kann ich machen, das ist kein problem. Aber ich bin kein Konditor. Mal eine andere frage bist du jetzt unter die Zeitansager gegangen?? 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Jürgen,
> wie sieht es denn eigentlich mit deinen gartenvögel aus vor dem balkon, wie kleiber, specht und meisen, sind die noch bei dir fleißig am fressen. Seit wochen ist nicht ein vogel mehr bei mir,
> entweder haben die marder zugeschlagen oder es liegt an der witterung. Ich hatte im winter immer welche, jedoch dieses jahr ist kein vogel bei mir.
> Habe mir mal im fjord die laicholätze der schnäpels (held) angesehen, wahnsinn wie munter sie sind und ganz schöne brummer sind dabei. Ich glaube, ich habe sie dir mal gezeigt.
> ...


 


Hallo Otto,#h

die von dir zitierten Vögel sind noch täglich da.aber nicht mehr so oft wie in der Kälteperiode.Zu ersten mal seit zig-Jahren sind diesmal die Dompfaffen ausgeblieben.Sonst hatten wir bis zu 5 gleichzeitig auf dem Balkon.Kann mir keinen Reim drauf machen.Ob sie beim großen Grünfinksterben mit draufgegangen sind?#c

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

*Halloooo,#h#h#h*

seid ihr alle eingeschlafen,oder am Wasser?#c
Bei uns ist jedenfalls noch Eis drauf.


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Uwe,
> man hat mir gesagt, dass man den marder sehr weit wegbringen muss, sonst ist er schneller wieder im haus, als man es selbst erreicht hat.
> Kann den keiner von hvide sande berichten, es müssen doch angler dort sein, da doch die schnäppchenzeit für buchungen von ferienhäuser ist. Die temperaturen sind super und hier ist nebel, gut für interessante aufnahmen zu machen. Der fjord ist inzwischen aufgetaut und der *held* laicht momentan in nymindegab. In den flüssen wedeln die forellen mit den flossen, damit sie ihren laichplatz schön sauber halten und momentan haben wir 8.08 Uhr.


 



@ Otto,#h

welchen meinst du? Jungsiegfried von den Nibelungen,
oder den Fisch (Helt)?

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Uwe_H (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> @ Otto,#h
> 
> welchen meinst du? Jungsiegfried von den Nibelungen,
> oder den Fisch (Helt)?
> ...



Vielleicht hat er auch gerade jemanden namens "Held" getroffen, der gerade seine Freundin in Nymindegab begattet.


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat er auch gerade jemanden namens "Held" getroffen, der gerade *seine Freundin* in Nymindegab begattet.


 


Ottos,oder die des Held(t)en?|kopfkrat

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## J.D.Fox (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

So Freunde. hab gestern 5 Stunden an der Brandung gesessen in der Nähe von Kiel und hab EINE Scholle gefangen!!! Also ich glaub echt, es ist noch zu kalt. Freu mich schon, wenn ich bald wieder oben in HS bin! Da sind wenigstens noch Fische!!!!
Ach ja, wo ist denn unser Wolfsbarschflüsterer??? ICH WILL AUCH MAL EINEN FANGEN ! ! ! S.O.S. Wie schaffe ich das ??? 
Gruß J.D.


----------



## okram24 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> @ Otto,#h
> 
> welchen meinst du? Jungsiegfried von den Nibelungen,
> oder den Fisch (Helt)?
> ...


 

Hallo Jürgen,

bist Du jetzt unter die Oberlehrer gegangen? :m

Ich war gestern auch mal für 2 Stunden mit der Spinnrute am Mittellandkanal, hatte aber keinen Fischkontakt!
Egal, die Hauptsache war, dass ich mal wieder ans Wasser konnte!

Gruß Marko


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



okram24 schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> 
> *bist Du jetzt unter die Oberlehrer gegangen? :m*
> 
> ...


 


Hallo Marko,#h

um Gottes Willen,das ist bestimmt nicht meine Baustelle.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## anschmu (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hat schon jemand einen Termin fürs Heringsfestival ?


----------



## Costas (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



anschmu schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand einen Termin fürs Heringsfestival ?



29. April - 1. Mai.

Ich habe es aber nicht aus einer zuverlässigen Quelle....macht mich dafür nicht haftbar.


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



anschmu schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand einen Termin fürs Heringsfestival ?


 


Bis jetzt immer das letzte Aprilwochenende.:m

Gruß,
der Oberlehrer |wavey:


----------



## carpfreak1990 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



J.D.Fox schrieb:


> So Freunde. hab gestern 5 Stunden an der Brandung gesessen in der Nähe von Kiel und hab EINE Scholle gefangen!!! Also ich glaub echt, es ist noch zu kalt. Freu mich schon, wenn ich bald wieder oben in HS bin! Da sind wenigstens noch Fische!!!!
> Ach ja, wo ist denn unser Wolfsbarschflüsterer??? ICH WILL AUCH MAL EINEN FANGEN ! ! ! S.O.S. Wie schaffe ich das ???
> Gruß J.D.


 

Hallo J.D.,

fLow.cux Wollte sich eingtlich melden. Ich weiss nicht wann er sich hier zuwort meldet.


@Jürgen,

Eingeschlafen bin ich nicht, bin nur nicht den ganzen tag hier im AB. Am Wasser war ich dies jahr leider noch nicht, es ist ja auch Schonzeit für Zander bis zum 1.5. Unsere Teiche sind bis zu 1.4 gesperrt (Zur bestandssicherung). 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Hallo J.D.,
> 
> fLow.cux Wollte sich eingtlich melden. Ich weiss nicht wann er sich hier zuwort meldet.
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Jonas,#h

betreff der Schonzeiten bin ich noch etwas besser dran.
Hecht ab 15.2. und Zander Mai-Juni.
Aber leider bleiben auf unserem Gewässer immer noch die Kunstköder auf dem Eis liegen.Dürfte aber in einer Woche wieder klappen.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## carpfreak1990 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo Jürgen, 

Da kannst dich ja freuen. Wenn ich an die letzte Schonzeit denke, denkt man die Zander wollen ein ärgern und schwimmen 1m vor einem im Wasser herum. Die wissen wohl das man sie ja nicht fangen darf in dieser Zeit.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## LAC (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Jürgen
du bist ein guter oberlehrer, da du wachsam bist und dich auskennst, ich habe da wirklich einen fehler gemacht. Freue mich aber, dass uwe meinen helden aufgegriffen hat und die zuchtstation uns nannte. Und unser landbrot jonas ist erstaunt, dass ich die genaue uhrzeit erwähnt habe, dabei muss doch jonas die bordies kennen, die wollen halt alles wissen. |supergri


----------



## carpfreak1990 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo Otto, 

Da wir/die ja alles machen möchten, kannst du mir ja mit sicherheit  wie viele angler in HS sind^^. Nein mal im ernst wie ist es zur zeit (16.14uhr^^ ) in HS.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## LAC (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Jonas
ich kann gar nichts sagen, da ich in kopenhagen war und in wenigen stunden für eine woche in deutschland rum fummeln werde. Was ich poste, sind nur vermutungen, habe jedoch gehört, dass das traditionsfest mit der miss wahl d.h. das heringsfestival - wie immer - ein voller erfolg werden soll. 
Nun habe ich gedacht, bei der angabe der zeit, dass es wichtig ist, auch die uhrzeit mal vor ort zu nennen, da ja bei einigen die uhren etwas anders ticken - wenn ich es global betrachte. Im sommer steht man auch hier nicht so lange im dunkeln, denn wir haben am tag 17.31 std sonnenlicht - da kommt ein angler kaum zu ruh.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo Otto, 

17,31 std. Sonnenlicht am Tag ist reichlich das stimmt, aber auch in der dämmerung und in der Nacht wird in HS gefischt. Wenn ich an meinen letzten HS auf enthalt denke. Da bin ich morgens auf gestanden hab gefrühstück. Dann los zum angeln, Mittags oder Nachmittag gab es dann essen. Danach noch mal los bis abends. Dann hab ich was geessen und bin wieder los, bis Nachts. Und so gings fast die ganzen 2wochen. Das ist für mich Urlaub. Ein Urlaub ohne angeln gab es bei mir noch nicht und wird auch nicht geben. Egal wo ich war Türkei, Amerika oder in Deutschland überall war was zum angeln mit.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## LAC (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Hallo Otto,
> 
> 17,31 std. Sonnenlicht am Tag ist reichlich das stimmt, aber auch in der dämmerung und in der Nacht wird in HS gefischt. Wenn ich an meinen letzten HS auf enthalt denke. Da bin ich morgens auf gestanden hab gefrühstück. Dann los zum angeln, Mittags oder Nachmittag gab es dann essen. Danach noch mal los bis abends. Dann hab ich was geessen und bin wieder los, bis Nachts. Und so gings fast die ganzen 2wochen. Das ist für mich Urlaub. Ein Urlaub ohne angeln gab es bei mir noch nicht und wird auch nicht geben. Egal wo ich war Türkei, Amerika oder in Deutschland überall war was zum angeln mit.
> 
> ...



Jonas, hast du denn auch was gefangen?


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> Jonas, hast du denn auch was gefangen?


 

@ Otto,#h

hast ne PN.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> @ Otto,#h
> 
> hast ne PN.
> 
> ...



Jürgen, du auch - 
rufe dich heute abend oder morgen an, wo ich bin, jedenfalls klappt es, habe mir die zeiten notiert.
Gruß


----------



## carpfreak1990 (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> Jonas, hast du denn auch was gefangen?


 
Hallo Otto, 

Wo habe ich was gefangen in HS Türkei oder Amerika??? 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## fischflotz (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Irgendwie hat mich das Iltisbrot ins grübeln gebracht.
Könnte man das nicht angeltechnisch irgendwie verwenden? Als Köder oder als Anfutter.
Ich meine selbst wenn man die Fische damit nur vertreiben würde, könnte man das Brot auch noch einsetzen. So könnte man das Brot an bestimmten Stellen ins Hafenwasser werfen und so die Fische in die Enge treiben. So hötte man z.B. alle Heringe in einer Ecke und braüchte nur noch seinen Patanosta hineinwerfen. So hat man dann wohl fast jedes mal einen Fullhouse an der Angel. 
Vielleicht ist das Iltisbrot auch so gut das die Fische gleich an Land springen. Dann spart man sich die ganze Angelei.


----------



## kenito (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Moin,kann mir jemand über den Fischbestand im Angelteich in Sondervig sagen (welche Forellen oder andere Fischarten.
Gruß
Kenito


----------



## carpfreak1990 (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



fischflotz schrieb:


> Irgendwie hat mich das Iltisbrot ins grübeln gebracht.
> Könnte man das nicht angeltechnisch irgendwie verwenden? Als Köder oder als Anfutter.
> Ich meine selbst wenn man die Fische damit nur vertreiben würde, könnte man das Brot auch noch einsetzen. So könnte man das Brot an bestimmten Stellen ins Hafenwasser werfen und so die Fische in die Enge treiben. So hötte man z.B. alle Heringe in einer Ecke und braüchte nur noch seinen Patanosta hineinwerfen. So hat man dann wohl fast jedes mal einen Fullhouse an der Angel.
> Vielleicht ist das Iltisbrot auch so gut das die Fische gleich an Land springen. Dann spart man sich die ganze Angelei.


 
Hallo fischflotz,

Das Itlisbrot soll zur stärkung für Otto sein. Ob man damit Fische fangen kann kann ich dir noch nicht sagen .



> Moin,kann mir jemand über den Fischbestand im Angelteich in Sondervig sagen (welche Forellen oder andere Fischarten.
> Gruß
> Kenito


 
Hallo Kenito, Es sind Forellen drin. Ich habe dort schon kleine Barsche rotaugen und Regenbogenforellen gefangen. Kann dir nicht sagen ob oder was an anderes fischarten drin sind. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



kenito schrieb:


> Moin,kann mir jemand über den Fischbestand im Angelteich in Sondervig sagen (welche Forellen oder andere Fischarten.
> Gruß
> Kenito



wie in den meisten teichen lachsforrellen und regenbogenforellen
mfg


----------



## kenito (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

ok!
Danke!


----------



## kurt (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo Freunde von HS.

Wir fahren im Mai 14Tage an die Schleuse und da ich noch nie auf Hornis geangelt habe, möchte ich gern um einen Rat bitten, wie ich das denn am besten anstelle.

Gruß kurt


----------



## FangeNichts5 (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



kurt schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde von HS.
> 
> Wir fahren im Mai 14Tage an die Schleuse und da ich noch nie auf Hornis geangelt habe, möchte ich gern um einen Rat bitten, wie ich das denn am besten anstelle.
> 
> Gruß kurt


 
Spinnfischen: Da gehen normale MeFo-Blinker. Allerdings wüde ich beim gezielten Hornhechtangeln die Drillinge gegen "Hornhechtseide" austauschen, da bleibt fast jeder Hornie hängen.

Posenangeln: Ne einfache Pose (5g), ausgebleit dass sie normal steht, und den Köder auf einer Tiefe von 1-2m anbieten. Aber nach Bissfrequenz der anderen umgucken, nicht das du nen Meter unter den Hornis angelst. Köder: Heringsfetzen und Garnelen bzw. Shrimps (nicht die vom örtlichen Angelladen, überteuert. Nehm lieber die aus dem Supermarkt, die fangen mindestens genausogut). Als Haken nen 4er Aalhaken.
Tipp am Rande: Erst beim zweiten Abtauchen der Pose anschlagen, denn erst dann sitzt der Haken weit genug hinten im Maul, damit der greift.

Gibt da noch andere Techniken (Fliegenfischen), aber dies sind die "Dauerbrenner".


----------



## carpfreak1990 (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo Timo und kurt, 

Versucht es doch einfach mal, das die hornis sich selbst haken. Einfach bügel zu und warten bis er mit Köder abhaut, so habe ich letztes jahr paar hornis mehr bekommen als wenn ich ein anschlag setzte.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## FangeNichts5 (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Hallo Timo und kurt,
> 
> Versucht es doch einfach mal, das die hornis sich selbst haken. Einfach bügel zu und warten bis er mit Köder abhaut, so habe ich letztes jahr paar hornis mehr bekommen als wenn ich ein anschlag setzte.
> 
> ...


 
Kommt drauf an, wo man sitzt. Wenn man sich am Getümmel an der Schleuse beteiligt, wird schwer Aber ich habe mit "meiner" Variante immer ne ganz gute Bissausbeute#h


----------



## carpfreak1990 (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo Timo, 

Das geht auch mitten im getümmel. Das mag sein das du damit eine gute bissausbeute hast. Aber im August wo ich da war, haben die hornis nur eine gewisse zeit gebissen. Die andere Tage habe sie schlecht gebissen, so das ich mir gedanken machen musste wie ich sie erwische. Und das war die beste lösung, habe auch mit zwei kleine haken probiert aber das hat auch nicht so gut geklappt.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an, wo man sitzt. Wenn man sich am Getümmel an der Schleuse beteiligt, wird schwer Aber ich habe mit "meiner" Variante immer ne ganz gute Bissausbeute#h


 


Bei dieser Methode im "Getümmel" könnte es auch schon
mal ein "Veilchen" geben.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## J.D.Fox (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

So Freunde. Also bei mir sitzt fast jeder Horni und zwar braucht ihr grad an den Schleusen ne Mehtode, mit der ihr weiter werfen könnt, als alle Anfängerdeppen, die vom Kollegen oder so nen Knüppel in die Hand kriegen, um da nen Fisch rauszureißen- onhe Können und ohne Gefühl
- JEDER KENNT SIE- KEINER MAG SIE ! ! !  

Also mein Tipp:  Holt euch ne Pose, mit der ihr weiter werfen könnt, als die Anderen. Und jetzt das Wichtigste, ihr braucht super scharfe kleine Drillingshaken. Ich hab die von Illex für die kleinen Chubby Illex Wobbler. Die sind rasierklingen scharf und da bleiben echt 9 von 10 Fischen hängen!!! Als Köder wie immer Shrimp oder Heringsfetzen. Ich sag euch das klappt so geil, man kann da nicht genug von kriegen!!! 
So und jetzt viel Spaß am Wasser!!! Gruß J.D.


----------



## FangeNichts5 (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



J.D.Fox schrieb:


> So Freunde. Also bei mir sitzt fast jeder Horni und zwar braucht ihr grad an den Schleusen ne Mehtode, mit der ihr weiter werfen könnt, als alle Anfängerdeppen, die vom Kollegen oder so nen Knüppel in die Hand kriegen, um da nen Fisch rauszureißen- onhe Können und ohne Gefühl
> - JEDER KENNT SIE- KEINER MAG SIE ! ! !
> 
> Also mein Tipp: Holt euch ne Pose, mit der ihr weiter werfen könnt, als die Anderen. Und jetzt das Wichtigste, ihr braucht super scharfe kleine Drillingshaken. Ich hab die von Illex für die kleinen Chubby Illex Wobbler. Die sind rasierklingen scharf und da bleiben echt 9 von 10 Fischen hängen!!! Als Köder wie immer Shrimp oder Heringsfetzen. Ich sag euch das klappt so geil, man kann da nicht genug von kriegen!!!
> So und jetzt viel Spaß am Wasser!!! Gruß J.D.


 
Danke für den Tipp!#6
Als Weitwurfposen eignen sich ja auch z. B. (schwimmende) Sbiros oder auch simple Wasserkugeln. Ich finde das an der Schleuse auch immer geil, wenn da Leute mit *fetten* Hechtposen ankommen (im 25g Kaliber) und dann 5m vor der Spundwand mit einem 10er Haken angeln. Ein Bild für die Götter:vik:
Allerdings würde ich keine Drillinge nehmen, wenn ich den Fisch releasen möchte: Da zappelt der zu viel und verletzt sich so noch mehr. Aber ich denke, wenns auf "Küchenhornis" geht, werde ich auch mal nen winzigen Drilling ausprobieren.#6


----------



## J.D.Fox (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Ja alles klar. Zum releasen ist das vielleicht nicht ganz so gut. Der Haken sitzt oft ziemlich fest und geht nicht so leicht raus. wie es auch sein soll, wenn man nen schönen großen Fisch dran hat.  
Hast du es denn schonmal auf die Lachse und Mefos im Hafenbecken versucht? Letztes Jahr haben sie mich gut verarscht. Sie schwammen vor meinen Füßen und haben nicht gebissen. Hab echt ALLES versucht!!!


----------



## carpfreak1990 (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



J.D.Fox schrieb:


> Ja alles klar. Zum releasen ist das vielleicht nicht ganz so gut. Der Haken sitzt oft ziemlich fest und geht nicht so leicht raus. wie es auch sein soll, wenn man nen schönen großen Fisch dran hat.
> Hast du es denn schonmal auf die Lachse und Mefos im Hafenbecken versucht? Letztes Jahr haben sie mich gut verarscht. Sie schwammen vor meinen Füßen und haben nicht gebissen. Hab echt ALLES versucht!!!


 

Hallo J.D., 

Das ist jedes jahr das selbe die springen 1m vor ein aussen wasser aber beissen wollen die nicht. Es beisst immer mal wieder ein shrimps, so heisst es aber richtig gezielt gefangen im hafenbecken habe ich noch nicht gehört. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## LAC (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ J.D. Fox, das mit den mefos oder lachsen an der schleuse ist bekannt, man sieht sie, jedoch gehen sie schwer am haken. Betreffend deiner weitwurfpose, hast du natürlich recht, wenn sie sich in der mitte der schleuse aufhalten, zu bestimmten zeiten fängt man sie jedoch auch in unmittelbarer nähe  und sehr oft kann man sie sogar beobachten wie sie ihre runden ziehen, denn es kommt auch vor das in der  mitte sich kaum welche aufhalten. Nun hat der hornhecht ja eine bestimmte fressgewohnheit, es ist zwar ein räuber, jedoch wenn mit einer pose geangelt wird, dass förmlich der haken mit köder förmlich nur von der strömung bzw. wellen bewegt wird, frißt er sehr vorsichtig - deshalb arbeite ich mit einzelhaken - die er nicht merkt beim testen und schlucken und kann mich nicht  beklagen mit den fängen. Nun habe ich alle techniken auch mit einem drilling schon ausprobiert, jedoch betreibe ich heute nur meine genannte technik - die ich beherrsche als wenn ich luft hole.  Es steht jedoch fest, wenn er nur die geringste neg. beeinträchtigung  feststellt, ob zu dicke pose beim abtauchen oder eine hakenspitze, spukt er in der testphase den köder aus.


----------



## Uwe_H (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Man sollte sich mal überlegen, warum die Lachse und MeFos vor der Schleuse nicht so gut beißen.

Das dürfte wohl wie immer bei der Lachsfischerei sein, die Fische haben anderes im Kopf als zu beißen. Die sind halt mental schon bei der Fortpflanzung.

Von einem irischen Ghillie habe ich folgende Weisheit gelernt:
"Lachsfischen ist ungefähr so, wie wenn man eine leere Bierdose mitten auf die Fußgängerzone stellt. 50 Passanten laufen dran vorbei, der 51. kickt das Ding mit dem Fuß weg."

Natürlich gibts auch bestimmt den ein oder anderen hungrigen Lachs, aber den muß man eben auch treffen.


----------



## Costas (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Man sollte sich mal überlegen, warum die Lachse und MeFos vor der Schleuse nicht so gut beißen.
> 
> Das dürfte wohl wie immer bei der Lachsfischerei sein, die Fische haben anderes im Kopf als zu beißen. Die sind halt mental schon bei der Fortpflanzung.
> 
> ...



|good:


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Allerdings würde ich keine Drillinge nehmen, *wenn ich den Fisch releasen möchte*: Da zappelt der zu viel und verletzt sich so noch mehr. Aber ich denke, wenns auf "Küchenhornis" geht, werde ich auch mal nen winzigen Drilling ausprobieren.#6[/QUOTE]



@ Timo,#h

du solltest das releasen von Hornis und Hering mal überdenken.Einmal angefasste Hornis und auch Heringe 
verlieren sofort ihre Schuppen und verpilzen.Was dann weiter mit ihnen geschieht,dass brauche ich wohl nicht zu erläutern.
Notfalls auch lieber einem kleineren Exemplar den Gang in die Pfanne gönnen,anstatt ihn elend krepieren zu lassen.
Denk bitte mal drüber nach.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Michael_05er (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Letztes Jahr im Juni hat mein Nebenmann an der Schleuse mit Bienenmaden an der Wasserkugel gut Hornhechte gefangen. Er hat auch recht weit draußen gefischt. Ich habe mit Garnelen weniger gut gefangen (konnte aber auch nicht so weit rauswerfen), besser lief es, als ich die Köderstücke kleiner gemacht habe. Bei zu großen Köderstücken haben die Fische zu lange drauf rumgekaut und den Köder abgelutscht oder den Haken gespürt. Mein Tipp wäre also, den Köder nicht zu groß zu wählen.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Ein Köder der beim Posen-/Sbiro-Fischen auf Hornis gut hält (Weitwürfe) habe ich mal auf Langeland kennen gelernt. Dort benutzten die Einheimischen längliche (4-8 cm) *Speckstreifen mit Haut*, die schön dünn geschabt wurden, nur oben wo der langschenklige 2er-4er Haken eingestochen wurde, liessen sie den Speck etwas dicker. Die Jungs haben wirklich gut gefangen. Vorteile des Specks: Man kriegt ihn im jedem Supermarkt, er ist billig und hält sehr gut am Haken selbst bei Gewaltwürfen!

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Ein Köder der beim Posen-/Sbiro-Fischen auf Hornis gut hält (Weitwürfe) habe ich mal auf Langeland kennen gelernt. Dort benutzten die Einheimischen längliche (4-8 cm) *Speckstreifen mit Haut*, die schön dünn geschabt wurden, nur oben wo der langschenklich 2er-4er Haken eingestochen wurde, liessen sie den Speck etwas dicker. Die Jungs haben wirklich gut gefangen. Vorteile des Specks: Man kriegt ihn im jedem Supermarkt, er ist billig und hält sehr gut am Haken selbst bei Gewaltwürfen!
> 
> Gruß
> MeFo-Schreck


 

@ MeFo-Schreck,#h

wenn ich mit Pose auf Hornis fische benutze ich seit Jahren schon Fetzen aus durchwachsenem Speck.
Je nach Laune und Beissverhalten der Fische kann man dann
sofort die Köderfarbe (weiß oder rot) variieren.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Jürgen
2 Dumme-ein Gedanke!|wavey::q

Gruß MeFo-Schreck


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> @ Jürgen
> 2 Dumme-ein Gedanke!|wavey::q
> 
> Gruß MeFo-Schreck


 


Also,ich finde uns 2 gar nicht so dumm.|supergri
Gibt auch noch eine schöne Sache.Falls heutzutage noch jemand an echtes Jod heran kommt,damit lassen 
sich z.B. Lachsfetzen oder Streifen Rindfleisch absolut
fängig färben.Leider komme ich selbst nicht mehr an Jod
heran,aber in Holland wird es gerne benutzt.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Jod-Lösung taugt nicht nur zum Färben sondern auch zum "Pimpen" von Wattwürmern, speziell in der Ostsee#6. Nicht umsonst fangen Wattis aus der Nordsee wegen Ihres höheren Jodgehaltes besser als ihre Brüder aus der Ostsee. Einfach die Wattis mit verdünnter Jodlösung beträufeln oder darin kurz "tunken"...

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## carpfreak1990 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo Mefo-Schreck, 

Versuche es doch mal mit Hornhechtfetzen. Diese sind super zum Weitwurf geeingnt. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Ich weiss, dass Horni-Fetzen wesentlich besser halten als z.B. vom Hering #6, es stellt sich dann nur das Problem woher ich den ersten Horni bekomme, um daraus Fetzen zu schneiden...* lol* |supergri


----------



## carpfreak1990 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo Mefo-Schreck,

Ich habe immer 2 Heringe mit, die ich solange Fische bis ich 2 oder 3  Hornis hab, ich benutze nur die letzten 5-10cm vom Hornhecht. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Das war schon klar, meine Bemerkung war auch eher ein wenig "ketzerisch" #h, nix für ungut!


----------



## FangeNichts5 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Jürgen
Danke für den Denkansttoss!#6 Habe bisher allerdings noch keine Hornis releast, aber dass die Schuppen lassen ohne Ende, weiß ich. Was meinst du, wie meine Matchrute nach 12 Hornhechten aussah|bigeyes Alles voller Schuppen. Selbst an meiner Angeltasche kleben jetzt noch Schuppen#d War aber ein schöner Tag|supergri
Aber wenn ich Hornis releasen würde, nur beim Watangeln, denn da kann man den Fisch im Wasser lassen und mit nur einer Zangebewegung das Leben schenken#6#h


----------



## fischflotz (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> @ Jürgen
> Danke für den Denkansttoss!#6 Habe bisher allerdings noch keine Hornis releast, aber dass die Schuppen lassen ohne Ende, weiß ich. Was meinst du, wie meine Matchrute nach 12 Hornhechten aussah|bigeyes Alles voller Schuppen. Selbst an meiner Angeltasche kleben jetzt noch Schuppen#d War aber ein schöner Tag|supergri
> Aber wenn ich Hornis releasen würde, nur beim Watangeln, denn da kann man den Fisch im Wasser lassen und mit nur einer Zangebewegung das Leben schenken#6#h


 
 Das Thema hatten wir glaub ich bei den Heringen auch schon. Die Schuppen sind so lose, das ein Releasen keinen Sinn macht. 

Übrigens ich hab immer Garnelen und Heringe als Köder zum Horni-angeln. Mal bringt das Eine mal das Andere mehr Fisch.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



fischflotz schrieb:


> Das Thema hatten wir glaub ich bei den Heringen auch schon. Die Schuppen sind so lose, das ein Releasen keinen Sinn macht.
> 
> Übrigens ich hab immer Garnelen und Heringe als Köder zum Horni-angeln. *Mal bringt das Eine mal das Andere mehr Fisch*.


 
Hallo, So sehe ich das auch, aber jeder schwört ebent auf sein Topköder. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## BlankyB (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo,
ich fahre im Sommer auch nach Hvide Sande, gibt es dort auch Bäche/Auen wo man Bachforellen fangen kann? Und wie siehts mit Wolfsbarsch und Makrelen aus?

Gruß Blanky#h


----------



## carpfreak1990 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo BlankyB,

Es gibt Auen/Bäche in der umgebung, dort kannst auch Bachforellen fangen. Da wird sich Otto sicherlich noch mal melden er weiss mehr von den auen als ich.
Mit den Wolfsbarschen ist es so eine sache, es gibt südlich von HS ein paar stellen wo man welchen kann/könnte. Musst paar seiten zurück schauen dort werden die Stellen beschrieben. Makrelen sind im Sommer vor ort aber sie werden nicht in massen gefangen, vom Strand aus. Du kannst aber auch eine Makrelentour machen mit einen Kutter. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



fischflotz schrieb:


> *Das Thema hatten wir glaub ich bei den Heringen auch schon.* Die Schuppen sind so lose, das ein Releasen keinen Sinn macht.
> 
> Übrigens ich hab immer Garnelen und Heringe als Köder zum Horni-angeln. Mal bringt das Eine mal das Andere mehr Fisch.


 


Richtig gemerkt,#6

hatten wir schon.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



BlankyB schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich fahre im Sommer auch nach Hvide Sande, gibt es dort auch Bäche/Auen wo man Bachforellen fangen kann? Und wie siehts mit Wolfsbarsch und Makrelen aus?
> 
> Gruß Blanky#h



 Hallo Blanki, in hvide sande gibt es keine bäche und auen, da du dich an der westlichen seite vom ringköbingfjord befindest. Es ist ein dünengürtel von ca. 800 m breite, der den fjord von der nordsee trennt.  Dieser fjord ist etwa 40 km lang und 10 km breit. Möchtest du in den auen angeln, liegen diese etwa 30 km entfernt, da sie im südlichen teil liegen z.b. die fiessgewässer henne und varde, oder auf der anderen seite d.h. auf der östlichen seite im fjord münden z.b. das skjern fliessgewässersystem (dazu gehören ja auch die bäche) oder die lydum au. Diese gewässer sind in streckenabschnitte aufgeteilt, wo du angeln darfst oder nicht. Für jede beangelbare strecke benötigst du einen angelerlaubnisschein, den man für einen tag, woche, monat sowie jahr kaufen kann. Um diese zu bekommen, ist ein gültiger staatlicher fischereischein erforderlich. Alle anderen fließgewässer, wie entwässerugsgräben, kleine bäche ist das angeln verboten, da es privatgewässer sind. So sieht die lage aus. Oft lese ich hier im board etwas von den put&take anlagen um hvide sande, es sind nicht viele und muss man sich mit denen zufrieden geben, die am holmslandklit (dieses ist der schmale 800 m breite und 35 km lange dünengürtel) befinden. Einer ist in hvide sande und drei liegen am holmslandklit. Alle anderen befinden sich im nördlichen, östlichen oder südlichen bereichen vom ringköbingfjord. Dort sind jedoch reichlich vorhanden.  Makrele kannst du an der langen mole auf der nördlichen hafenseite fangen, wenn alles gut läuft und wolfsbarsch mit etwas glück im südlichen bereich von hvide sande auf der meerseite.


----------



## LAC (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo jürgen,  war super und ich bin gut angekommen.  Auch wenn wir das thema schon hatten, dass ein releasen von heringen keinen sinn macht, da der fisch verreckt wird es ständig gemacht. Letztes jahr habe ich probleme an der schleuse bekommen, da ich eine frau, die auf hering am angeln war, ständig die heringe vom paternoster entfernte und ins wasser warf. Ich verstand die welt nicht mehr. Eine halbe stunde habe ich mir dieses spiel angesehen, dann habe ich sie darauf angesprochen und es ihr erklärt warum man es nicht macht. Da bekam ich als antwort, sie kann nur noch große heringe gebrauchen, da sie genug heringe schon hat u.a. auch kleine und große sie gut verkaufen kann. Als ich ihr sagte, dass diese angelei nicht die feine art sei, da schaltete sich ihr mann ein, der auch am angeln war und machte einen aufstand mit mir und sagtte, ich hätte seiner frau nicht zu sagen wie sie angeln soll - dieses würden sie besser wissen. Ich habe mich entschuldigt jedoch noch erwähnt, ein tipp, sie können die kleinen heringe doch auch verwerten und zum halben preis verkaufen - dass füllt auch die kasse.  So kann es auch aussehen - einige essen fische nicht, die machen es genau so, was will man mit dem ganzen zeug, was nicht schmeckt - man schenkt ihnen die freiheit. Gruß


----------



## fischflotz (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Über dieses Video kann ich mich jedesmal aufregen:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UPCmj-GUi0Q

Ab der Mitte des Films sieht man einen Typen mit Mütze. Der alle Heringe ziemlich gelangweilt wieder zurück ins Wasser wirft.


----------



## Costas (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



fischflotz schrieb:


> Über dieses Video kann ich mich jedesmal aufregen:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UPCmj-GUi0Q
> 
> Ab der Mitte des Films sieht man einen Typen mit Mütze. Der alle Heringe ziemlich gelangweilt wieder zurück ins Wasser wirft.



Ja, ein Vollidiot. Wäre ich da, hätte ich ihn weidgerecht zuerst mit dem Priest gehauen und dann wieder releast :q.

Interessant ist auch der 1. Kommentar . Der Däne screibt

 "Es ist das erste Mal, dass ich jemanden sehe, wie er mit einem Fischtöter auf ein Herring haut. Herringe sterben nach ein Paar Minuten auf dem Land..... Deswegen darf man sie auch nicht mehr zurücksetzen".

Was ist Eure Meinung dazu? Fischtöter für Herring oder nicht?


----------



## FangeNichts5 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Costas schrieb:


> Was ist Eure Meinung dazu? Fischtöter für Herring oder nicht?


 
Wenn ich nen Hering fange, werden die sofort abgeschlagen. Habe es so auch im Sommer an der deutschen Ostseeküste praktiziert.


----------



## fischflotz (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Ich benutz immer den Fischtöter. Das mache ich bei jeden Fisch den ich verwerte.
Nur damit ich schneller wieder die Haken im Wasser habe und ein paar Fische mehr fange? Nee.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo Costas, Ich töte die Fische fast immer. Ich nehme dafür aber keinen Fischtöter entweder einen kleine stein oder ich neheme meine hand dafür.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Hallo Costas, Ich mache das so das ich die Fische töte. Ich nehme dafür aber keinen Fischtöter entweder einen kleine stein oder ich neheme meine hand dafür.
> 
> gruß
> Jonas


 


Hallo Jonas,#h

ich möchte dich hier öffentlich bitten,in Zukunft keinen Kommentar mehr auf meine Postings abzugeben,ich werde
es genau so vermeiden in Zukunft auf deine geistigen Ergüsse einzugehen.|krach:


Jürgen


----------



## Costas (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Hallo Costas, Ich töte die Fische fast immer. Ich nehme dafür aber keinen Fischtöter entweder einen kleine stein oder ich neheme meine hand dafür.
> 
> gruß
> Jonas



Karate Kid?


----------



## carpfreak1990 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo Costas, 

Nein Jonas. Damit meine ich das ich mit den Finger den Hering auf den Kopf schnipse. Das reicht das sich die Heringe nicht mehr bewegen.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Costas schrieb:


> Was ist Eure Meinung dazu? Fischtöter für Herring oder nicht?


*JEDER Fisch*, den ich fange und entnehme/entnehmen muss bekommt meinen Fischtöter *und* mein Messer zu spüren. Und das nicht nur bei "edlen" Fischen wie Salmoniden. Das kostet zwar manchmal im Schwarm Zeit, ist aber für mich persönlich der ethisch vertretbare Weg. Ausserdem ist die Fleischqualität eines korrekt getöteten und ausgebluteten Fisches besser.
Fische die ich releasen kann/will/muss, werden möglichst noch im Wasser abgehakt, falls dies nicht im Wasser möglich ist, sollte es selbstverständlich sein, dies so schonend wie die Umstände es erlauben, zu tun.

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## fischflotz (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@Mefo-Schreck
very good posting

@all
Das mit dem richtigem versorgen kann ganz  schön stressig werden. Da ich die Heringe von meiner Frau auch versorgen muß. Sie mag die Fische einfach nicht anfassen. Aber da sie extra für mich den Angelschein gemacht hat, um mit mir mein Hobby zu teilen, nehme ich das gerne in Kauf. Aber wie gesagt beim Heringsangeln kommt da Freude auf.#6


----------



## LAC (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@MeFo-Schreck Axel, so sehe ich auch ein waidmännisches töten der fische, d.h. so ist es auch vorgeschrieben. Wer eine angelprüfung abgelegt hat, hat es so gelernt, wenn nicht, kann er froh sein, dass er nicht durchgefallen ist. In hvide sande läuft jedoch alles anders ab. Es ist eigentlich schade und wirft ein schlechtes licht auf uns angler. Sie sind im rausch und wissen nicht was sie tun - selbst kämpfe unter den anglern habe ich schon beobachtet -für mich unvorstellbar. Es sind in meinen augen keine angler.   @ Jürgen Breithardt  Jürgen, ich werde es versuchen, dass ich nochmal kommen kann - mettebrötchen in düsseldorf sind verlockend. Es wird knapp, da ich noch reichlich termine wahrnehmen muss und immer neuer kleiner kram anfällt, knüppele schon täglich 18 std. - freitag ist die eröffnung, danach in der nacht fahre ich sofort nach dk zurück, habe die nase jetzt schon voll. Rufe dich morgen mal kurz an.


----------



## rainzor (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Otto, es ist nicht nur ein Problem in HS. Hier in Hamburg sieht es im Frühjahr beim Stintangeln nicht anders aus. Man hat das Gefühl, die Leute haben alles vergessen, was mit waidmännischem Umgang zu tun hat.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> @MeFo-Schreck Axel, so sehe ich auch ein waidmännisches töten der fische, d.h. so ist es auch vorgeschrieben. Wer eine angelprüfung abgelegt hat, hat es so gelernt, wenn nicht, kann er froh sein, dass er nicht durchgefallen ist. In hvide sande läuft jedoch alles anders ab. Es ist eigentlich schade und wirft ein schlechtes licht auf uns angler. Sie sind im rausch und wissen nicht was sie tun - selbst kämpfe unter den anglern habe ich schon beobachtet -für mich unvorstellbar. Es sind in meinen augen keine angler. @ Jürgen Breithardt *Jürgen, ich werde es versuchen, dass ich nochmal kommen kann - mettebrötchen in düsseldorf sind verlockend. Es wird knapp*, da ich noch reichlich termine wahrnehmen muss und immer neuer kleiner kram anfällt, knüppele schon täglich 18 std. - freitag ist die eröffnung, danach in der nacht fahre ich sofort nach dk zurück, habe die nase jetzt schon voll. Rufe dich morgen mal kurz an.


 


Otto,#h

lass dir deshalb mal keine grauen Haare wachsen.|supergri|supergri|supergri
Die Mettbrötchen schaffe ich auch allein.:m


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## anschmu (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



rainzor schrieb:


> Otto, es ist nicht nur ein Problem in HS. Hier in Hamburg sieht es im Frühjahr beim Stintangeln nicht anders aus. Man hat das Gefühl, die Leute haben alles vergessen, was mit waidmännischem Umgang zu tun hat.
> 
> Gruß
> Rainer



Geht mal an die Put&Takes , wenn Opa Onkel Papa mit der 1o€ Rute dem Kinde das Angeln vorführn wollen !


----------



## FangeNichts5 (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Ist das eigentlich in HS und umzu immer noch so bitterkalt, oder ist es milder geworden?|kopfkrat


----------



## LAC (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Jürgen, alles klar - es bleibt wie telf. besprochen.       @anschmu  das glaube ich dir, denn diese anlagen sind ja für jedermann geschaffen, d.h. auch für die, die nichts mit der natur, kreatur am hut haben - sondern nur erfolg sehen möchten. Leider sieht man dieses konzentriert, wie auch schon rainer (bordie rainzor) es erwähnt hat, wenn fischschwärme auftreten zu bestimmten zeiten an bestimmte plätze, wie in hamburg, hvide sande, kappeln an der schlei usw. Die liste würde lang werden, wenn ich alle plätze auflisten würde. Es ist, wie ich schon erwähnt habe, ein großes problem für uns angler, weil unsere gegner gerade diese personen sich rauspicken, damit sie beweismaterial haben, die ihre interessen stärken. Alle angler werden da über einen kamm geschoren.  Ein großes problem für die angler, die sich richtig verhalten am gewässer. Ich könnte zig einschränkungen für angler auflisten, die durchgeführt worden sind, wo ich am runden tich gesessen habe und beweismaterial in form von fotos und filmen uns auf den tisch geworfen wurde. So sieht es aus.


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Jürgen, alles klar - es bleibt wie telf. besprochen. @anschmu das glaube ich dir, denn diese anlagen sind ja für jedermann geschaffen, d.h. auch für die, die nichts mit der natur, kreatur am hut haben - sondern nur erfolg sehen möchten. Leider sieht man dieses konzentriert, wie auch schon rainer (bordie rainzor) es erwähnt hat, wenn fischschwärme auftreten zu bestimmten zeiten an bestimmte plätze, wie in hamburg, hvide sande, kappeln an der schlei usw. Die liste würde lang werden, wenn ich alle plätze auflisten würde. *Es ist, wie ich schon erwähnt habe, ein großes problem für uns angler, weil unsere gegner gerade diese personen sich rauspicken, damit sie beweismaterial haben, die ihre interessen stärken.* Alle angler werden da über einen kamm geschoren. Ein großes problem für die angler, die sich richtig verhalten am gewässer. Ich könnte zig einschränkungen für angler auflisten, die durchgeführt worden sind, wo ich am runden tich gesessen habe und beweismaterial in form von fotos und filmen uns auf den tisch geworfen wurde. So sieht es aus.


 

Hallo Otto,#h

du hast völlig Recht.Die Leute,die der anderen Lobby die Munition liefern,die sitzen leider in unseren eigenen Reihen.


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Otto,#h
> 
> du hast völlig Recht.Die Leute,die der anderen Lobby die Munition liefern,die sitzen leider in unseren eigenen Reihen.
> 
> ...



Hallo Jürgen,   das geht ja noch weiter, denn in unseren reihen  (da zähle ich die angelvereine zu, wo sich diese menschen auch bewegen, die die munition liefern)  trifft man nicht  immer die beste besetzung an, wenn ich die fachliche seite betrachte. Da sehe ich nicht den lieben menschen, den guten angler, der sich auch waidgerecht verhält am gewässer, sondern die wichtigen fachbereiche z.b. gewässerkunde, fischokologie bis hin zur öffentlichkeitsarbeit, wo man sich ja auch mit befassen muss. Bereiche, die zum teil ins wissenschaftliche gehen und da hapert es bei einigen ganz gewaltig und sie müssen hilflos zusehen, wie sie von der anderen seite zermürbt und fachlich beschossen werden. Der schwachpunkt war schon immer da, deswegen bemühen sich u.a. die landesverbände und leisten hilfestellung. Jedoch selbst dieser notwendige hilferuf bereitet bei einigen vereinen schon große schwierigkeiten.  Dieses kenne ich aus früheren zeiten, da die posten nicht immer richtig besetzt sind - das fängt an beim schriftführer, der nicht schreiben kann und endet beim 1. vorsitzenden, wo kaum ein vernüftigen satz zu hören ist, sich jedoch aufopfert für den verein, da er ja sonst nichts hat. Es ist heute kaum anders, es wird immer viel geredet, aber kaum einer will arbeiten im verein - deshalb sind einige posten halt schwach besetzt - das macht die versammlung ja so lustig und farbenfroh - ist jedoch zum weinen. Liebe grüsse  --------------------------------@ FangeNichts, Timo ich bin zwar im moment in deutschland, jedoch habe ich vor zwei stunden ein telefonat geführt, wo man mir mitgeteilt hat, dass ich mir keine sorgen machen muss, dass in den häusern die wasserrohre einfrieren. Das ist doch schön zu hören und deshalb kann ich dir mitteilen, dass die -22 grad zeit, die kälteste die dk in den letzten 20 jahren hatte, vorbei ist und sich alles um den gefrierpunkt bewegt. Die nordsee wirkt bei uns durch den golfstrom, wie eine wärmflasche d.h. noch.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Das mit den "nicht geeigneten" Vorstandsmitgliedern bzw. "Verlegenheitsbesetzungen" (weil zwar jeder mitreden aber keiner die Verantwortung haben will) kenne ich leider auch zur Genüge #d.
Nachdem ich 4 Jahre parallel Jugendwart und Schriftführer in meinem Heimat-Verein war und dann 6 Jahre als 1. Vorsitzender fungierte, kann ich nur bestätigen, dass trotz allen Bittens und Bettelns bei Vereinsmitgliedern, ich oft verschiedene Posten garnicht oder nur pro Forma besetzen lassen konnte, weil selbst Personen, die das Know-How und die Zeit (Renter) hätten, immer mit dem Kopf geschüttelt haben wenn es um das Annehmen eines Postens ging. 
So konnte ich zum Beispiel das Amt des Sportwartes und des Jugendwartes mehrere Jahre garnicht besetzen lassen. So fiel Z.B. die Organisation von Freundschaftfischen/Hegefischen und Jugendveranstaltungen auch noch mir zusätzlich zu.
Das ehrenamtliche Engagement lässt leider immer mehr zu wünschen übrig und somit werden die vorhandenen, engagierten Vorstandsmitgleider durch Doppelbelastungen oft auf Dauer zermürbt. 
Dass der Gesetzgeber in DE den geschäftsführenden Vorstand eines gemeinnützigen Vereines auch noch voll haftbar macht (incl. seines Privatvermögens), während gewisse Börsen-Fuzzys völlig unbelangt Milliarden verzocken dürfen und dann auch noch Steuergelder "in den Hintern geblasen bekommen" , macht die Suche nach engagierten Vorstandsmitgleidern auch nicht einfacher...#q

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Jüü (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Wie Recht du doch hast,es ist doch überall das Gleiche.über alles wird sich aufgeregt,aber Verantwortung will keiner übernehmen.Mal ein kleines Beispiel,wir sind ein Verein mit 160 Mitgliedern da hat sich keiner gefunden der den 1.Vorsitzenden macht,da hat sich zum Glück nach langen Überredens ein 19 Jähriger Angelfreund bereit erklärt,ist das nicht traurig...#cjetzt werdet ihr sicherlich sagen warum hast du das nicht gemacht,ich bin 1.Vorsitzender eines Kleingartenvereins,da ist es das selbe in grün....
 Gruß Jürgen M.


----------



## FischamHaken (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hi an alle!
Ich bin neu hier im Forum und stöbere schon den ganzen morgen hier herum.
Ich benötige evtl mal die hilfe Der Boardies. Ich habe schon einen Thread eröffnet und brauche ein wenig hilfe. Worum es geht : Dänemark Angeln.
Netterweise wurde ich auf diesen thread hingewiesen und bitte darum euch das mal anzuschauen : http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=208173 ....

Lg FischamHaken


----------



## fischflotz (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



FischamHaken schrieb:


> Hi an alle!
> Ich bin neu hier im Forum und stöbere schon den ganzen morgen hier herum.
> Ich benötige evtl mal die hilfe Der Boardies. Ich habe schon einen Thread eröffnet und brauche ein wenig hilfe. Worum es geht : Dänemark Angeln.
> Netterweise wurde ich auf diesen thread hingewiesen und bitte darum euch das mal anzuschauen : http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=208173 ....
> ...


Ob die Häuser um Hvide Sande schön abgelegen sind, ist Ansichtssache. Wir hausen immer in Bjeregard. Bezahlen werden wir 375 Euro für 1 Woche (6 Bettenhaus) bei Esmarch. 
Für Angelinfos einfach mal den Trööt durchstöbern.


----------



## FangeNichts5 (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen, das geht ja noch weiter, denn in unseren reihen (da zähle ich die angelvereine zu, wo sich diese menschen auch bewegen, die die munition liefern) trifft man nicht immer die beste besetzung an, wenn ich die fachliche seite betrachte. Da sehe ich nicht den lieben menschen, den guten angler, der sich auch waidgerecht verhält am gewässer, sondern die wichtigen fachbereiche z.b. gewässerkunde, fischokologie bis hin zur öffentlichkeitsarbeit, wo man sich ja auch mit befassen muss. Bereiche, die zum teil ins wissenschaftliche gehen und da hapert es bei einigen ganz gewaltig und sie müssen hilflos zusehen, wie sie von der anderen seite zermürbt und fachlich beschossen werden. Der schwachpunkt war schon immer da, deswegen bemühen sich u.a. die landesverbände und leisten hilfestellung. Jedoch selbst dieser notwendige hilferuf bereitet bei einigen vereinen schon große schwierigkeiten. Dieses kenne ich aus früheren zeiten, da die posten nicht immer richtig besetzt sind - das fängt an beim schriftführer, der nicht schreiben kann und endet beim 1. vorsitzenden, wo kaum ein vernüftigen satz zu hören ist, sich jedoch aufopfert für den verein, da er ja sonst nichts hat. Es ist heute kaum anders, es wird immer viel geredet, aber kaum einer will arbeiten im verein - deshalb sind einige posten halt schwach besetzt - das macht die versammlung ja so lustig und farbenfroh - ist jedoch zum weinen. Liebe grüsse --------------------------------@ FangeNichts, Timo ich bin zwar im moment in deutschland, jedoch habe ich vor zwei stunden ein telefonat geführt, wo man mir mitgeteilt hat, dass ich mir keine sorgen machen muss, dass in den häusern die wasserrohre einfrieren. Das ist doch schön zu hören und deshalb kann ich dir mitteilen, dass die -22 grad zeit, die kälteste die dk in den letzten 20 jahren hatte, vorbei ist und sich alles um den gefrierpunkt bewegt. Die nordsee wirkt bei uns durch den golfstrom, *wie eine wärmflasche d.h. noch*.


 
Anspielung auf den Klimawandel? Durch den Klimawandel kann ja wirklich der Golfstrom ausgesetzt werden, dann kann man im Juli Eisangeln auf Hornhechte|supergri
Danke für die Info!


----------



## LAC (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Anspielung auf den Klimawandel? Durch den Klimawandel kann ja wirklich der Golfstrom ausgesetzt werden, dann kann man im Juli Eisangeln auf Hornhechte|supergri
> Danke für die Info!



Timo, du erfasst aber auch jedes wort. Ich glaube wir werden es nicht mehr erleben. In hvide sande wird man sich schnell umstellen müssen, sie geben sich nicht ab mit den hornis, die sie in form von eis am stiel verkaufen können. Sie erschließen sofort neue gebiete - als touristenhochburg werden sie sich sicherlich die höchste düne dänemarks aussuchen - den blaabjerg, der sich langsam zur insel entwickelt hat. Die dorsche, die momentan gen norden auswandern, kommen dann zurück, weil sie sich hier in den kalten regionen wieder wohlfühlen - die jungfische bekommen keinen sonnenbrand im wattenmeer mehr, was ja jetzt bei einigen fischen der fall ist. Auf der höchsten düne von dänemarks - dem blaabjerg,  entsteht eine neue ferienhaus region für meeresangler, dazu gesellen sich sich die taucher, eine neue zielgruppe, die dann für eine kleine gebühr, in den alten ferienhäuser auf schatzsuche gehen. Angler und taucher tauschen  ihre erfahrungen über diese einmalige landschaft unter wasser aus, Über neue hot spots berichten die angler und berichte über die entdeckung von atlantis können wir von den tauchern lesen. Sie berichten auch über die kapitalen fische im wasser die sie gesehen haben und machen die angler förmlich verrückt. Ein angler hat über satelit, sein ehemalige ferienhaus angesteuert und aus dem schlafzimmer unter dem bett einen kapitalen schlafenden hai gefangen.  Die angelkutter sind ständig unterwegs, mehrtagesfahrten vom harz und hermannsdenkmal mit angelstopps bis zum blaaberg werden angeboten. Kleine gedenkfahrten mit angelmöglichkeiten werden von blaabjerg nach hvide sande durchgeführt - in hvide sande  wird dann geangelt, wo großvater und papa, jedes jahr fünf mal ulaub gemacht hat um heringe zu fangen. Timo, es sind alles utopien und kleine lustige geschichten, noch lange kannst du in hvide sande angeln und  sollten die füße nass werden, dann nimmst du einfach eine wathose.


----------



## fischflotz (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Bis dahin hat Hamburg aber auch schon seinen Seehafen. Dann kann ich vor der Haustür Makrelen und Dorsche fangen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



fischflotz schrieb:


> *Bis dahin hat Hamburg aber auch schon seinen Seehafen.* Dann kann ich vor der Haustür Makrelen und Dorsche fangen.


 


Wäre eine tolle Sache,würde mir pro Jahr ca. 2000 Km
Fahrt ersparen.#6

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## FangeNichts5 (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Otto
Die gute alte Utopie|supergri Am Hermannsdenkmal war ich übrigens schonmal|rolleyes
Hier in Worpswede (dem weltbekannten Künslerort) haben sie am höchsten Berg (ca. 55m ü. d. Meer, der Steg liegt allerdings nah am Fuß des Berges) des Landkreises einen Steg gebaut. Das soll eine Art Denkanstoss sein, wie weit wir es treiben könnten... Denn so unrealistisch ist das ganze nicht, die moore werden vollaufen, und dieser Berg steht mitten im Moor.

@ fischflotz
Dann hat Bremen auch seinen Seehafen|rolleyes Nur das blöde ist, man kommt nur noch per Schiff nach Bremen, da es "umzingelt" von Mooren ist|kopfkrat

@ Jürgen
Der Bremer Seehafen wäre noch 100km näher als der in Hamburg, wäre ja ne Überlegung wert|supergri


----------



## carpfreak1990 (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



fischflotz schrieb:


> Bis dahin hat Hamburg aber auch schon seinen Seehafen. Dann kann ich vor der Haustür Makrelen und Dorsche fangen.


 
Das Wäre super. Dann habe ich es nicht mehr weit zum Dorsch und Makrelenangeln. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## fischflotz (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Das Wäre super. Dann habe ich es nicht mehr weit zum Dorsch und Makrelenangeln.
> 
> gruß
> Jonas


Dann hättest du an der Geesthachter Schleuse das selbe angeln wie in HV.:vik:
Und dann hätte ich es nicht weit.:m


----------



## LAC (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Otto Die gute alte Utopie Am Hermannsdenkmal war ich übrigens schonmal Hier in Worpswede (dem weltbekannten Künslerort) haben sie am höchsten Berg (ca. 55m ü. d. Meer, der Steg liegt allerdings nah am Fuß des Berges) des Landkreises einen Steg gebaut. Das soll eine Art Denkanstoss sein, wie weit wir es treiben könnten... Denn so unrealistisch ist das ganze nicht, die moore werden vollaufen, und dieser Berg steht mitten im Moor.    @ FangeNichts Timo, das weltbekannte künstlerdorf bei euch, dass hält man doch nur noch geschichtlich hoch, es liegt über 100 jahre zurück und wenn die fluten kommen, dann werden die alten zugpferde, wie paula becker moderson und der alte vogeler, von den wellen ins teufelmoor getrieben. *lach  Unsere blaaberg düne ist 9 m höher, d.h. wir haben eine etwas bessere chance hier. Dieses haben die immoblienhaie auch schon erkannt und sind ganz scharf auf diesen berg. Sie wollen dort auf kleinsten raum, dem angler ein schönes zuhause geben. Das problem ist, dass der wasserspiegel sich im laufe der jahre ständig verändert, d.h. steigt. So wie ich gehört habe, wollen sie mit beweglichen wohnobjekten arbeiten, da einer mal eine busreise mit rotel tours gemacht hat - diese fand er gut - es sind fahrende hotels. Vogeler ist so schön gebettet, und sie kennen sie sich aus, da man von ribe aus, auch mit einem wagen durchs wattenmeer bis zu den seehundbänken fährt. Hier müssen sie nicht durchs wattenmeer, sondern schrauben sie sich förmlich um die düne immer höher, bis sie oben angekommen sind. Es wurde genau ausgerechnet, wie lange sie dieses durchführen können, es werden jahre vergehen, bis ihnen das wasser am halse steht.  Auch eine konept liegt vor, was für einen gewinn in dieser zeit abgeworfen wird - es ist reichlich und für den startbeginn einer neuen anlage bleiben noch genug gelder über. Sie wissen jedoch im moment noch nicht, ob sie nach der besetzung der blaaberg düne einen neunen start in den pyrinäen oder am kilimandscharo machen werden.  Was die prognostiker so alles machen wollen.


----------



## Angelprofesor (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Otto,#h
> 
> du hast völlig Recht.Die Leute,die der anderen Lobby die Munition liefern,die sitzen leider in unseren eigenen Reihen.
> 
> ...


 
#hTraurig aber wahr, Gruß aus Kroatien an Jürgen, Otto und rest der Hvide Sande Freunde. #g #:


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Angelprofesor schrieb:


> #hTraurig aber wahr, Gruß aus Kroatien an Jürgen, Otto und rest der Hvide Sande Freunde. #g #:


 


Hallo Wladi,#h

schön von euch zu hören.#6
Trinke gerade ein Pivo auf eure Gesundheit.#g

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Uwe_H (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Wladi,#h
> 
> schön von euch zu hören.#6
> Trinke gerade ein Pivo auf eure Gesundheit.#g
> ...



Bei mir gibts kein Pivo...nur mleko...#c


----------



## FangeNichts5 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Otto
Stimmt, Worpswede hat nur noch die "Music Hall", viel mehr andere (bekannte) künstlerische Sachen gibt es da eigentlich nicht mehr#c
Die Konzepte, die du erwähnt hast, hören sich interessant an
Im Ernst: Utopie oder Wahrheit?|kopfkrat:m


----------



## LAC (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Angelprofessor Wladi, ich grüße dich auch, bin jedoch momentan nicht in hvide sande sondern in deutschland und trinke auch auf dein wohl  - JETZT - habe zwar keine pivo aber - zirno vino. Wir sehen uns - gruss otto. --------------------------------------------------------- @ Fange Nichts Timo, mit meinen worten bewege ich nur wellen im board, es sind utopien, spinnereien oder was auch immer, da sich ja hier momentan nichts bewegt - außer die üblichen fragen, ob im april schon die heringe da sind und ob die sonne auch scheinen wird. Fest steht jedoch, wenn wir diese utopien oder blubberei mal durchleuchten, dass die gletscher mächtig an eis verloren haben und dass an den polen, dass eis reichlich bröckelt - welches sich global bemerkbar machen wird. Wie es sich noch auswirkt, kann ich dir nicht sagen, jedoch sagen einige wissenschaftler, dass wir menschen auf der erde einige heiße tage bekommen werden und andere sagen, dass der golfstrom sich auch verändern kann, diese bedeutet, das wir vieleicht eine eiszeit bekommen. Das hat die erde ja alles schon mitgemacht. Noch wird eis im sommer in hvide sande verkauft, es kann jedoch sein, dass auch dieses umkippt und im juli - sollte es reichlich kalt sein - nicht mehr eis angeboten wird, sondern diese betreiber der buden - da sie mit der zeit gehen - stundenweise wärmflaschen an touristen verleihen, weil die touristen den ort so lieben und immer im juli, hvide sande am schönsten finden.  Jedenfalls wird der mensch sich immer den situationen anpassen, da er ja denken kann. Problem beim menschen ist, dass einige erst ihr gehirn einschalten, wenn sie schon im dunkeln bis im hals im wasser stehen.  So ist es nun mal bei menschen, die leben halt nur eine gewisse zeit,  da muss man sich nicht den kopf drüber zerbrechen, sollen es andere machen - die jahre bekommt man schon rum. Ich habe nur noch ein hundeleben - darüber denke ich auch nicht  - jedoch kann ich mir vorstellen, wenn meine ruhezeit beginnt, dass sich noch einige reichlich den kopf über mich zerbrechen und z.b. die angler mich weiterhin den kopf zermürben - das ist normal, wenn man würmer gräbt. Ich genieße das in aller ruhe, denn man muss sich fragen, ist es ist besser einen wurm am haken zu haben, als im kopf. *lach Fabi, ich kenne mich nicht so aus in worpswede, da ich nur einmal dort war, das hat für mich gereicht. Jedoch zieht diese ehemalige künstlerkolonie zig touristen an. Heute ist es in meinen augen, nur ein intern. bekannter platz, wo die touristen bedient werden. Natürlich fummeln dort noch welche rum, die mit der &quot;kunst&quot; oder was auch immer geld verdienen. Die blütezeit war jedoch von ca 100 jahre - heute freut man sich darüber, da einige davon leben können in der region. Impulse setzten sie jedoch nicht. Zu dieser zeit bildeten sich in mehreren ländern, solche künstlerkolonien, es waren aussteiger, die etwas besonderes suchten, darunter sehr gute künstler. Ich vergleiche es mal wie woodstock, da waren auch die richtigen künstler am werke, zur zeit der hippiebewegung. Es war nur eine wiese und ist jetzt förmlich ein wallfahrtsort geworden. Auch hier in dänemark z.b. in skagen war solch eine kolonie mit sehr guten malern, aber nicht nur in skagen, sondern auch in userer region  z.b. nymindegab zog einige sehr gute künstler an, es war das besondere licht was sie hier am fjord und meer vorgefunden haben, sowie die damaligen fischer mit ihren esefrauen (esehäuser) , sowie die reichlichen tierarten die bei uns vorkommen. Es waren interessante motive und ein sammelplatz dieser besonderen jungs, war der alte kro in henne by - heute ein nobel restaurant. Von da aus wurden pirschfahrten zum filsö gemacht - damals dänemarks größter see, ein naturparadies ersten ranges. Johannes larsen war einer der bekanntesten, aber auch die künstler von skagen waren hier. Da wurde gesoffen und gefressen und johannes larsen kam mit seinem offenen bentley angefahren und malte die vögel und hielt alles genaustens fest, auch die leckeren esemädchen die die angelschnüren mit köder bestückten - ich glaube er hat ihnen ein autogramm versprochen oder eine geile autofahrt, da er sie in allen posen malen durfte, die vögelei  jedoch war sein schwerpunkt.    Im museum von nymindegab, kann man diese alten motive von den malern sehen - heute lockt dieser ort reichlich touristen an - die zeit der bentley fahrt ist vorbei - driv in-  ist angesagt.   Für mich zählt der südlich ausläufer vom fjord, zu den schönsten ecken dänemarks.


----------



## FangeNichts5 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Wow Otto, du triffst immer wieder den Punkt:m|good:
Ich glaube, mehr muss man dazu nicht mehr sagen


----------



## LAC (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Wow Otto, du triffst immer wieder den Punkt:m|good:
> Ich glaube, mehr muss man dazu nicht mehr sagen



@ Timo, das war auch schon reichlich genug. Mach dir keine sorgen betreffend der angelei in hvide sande, sollte dein vater das ferienhaus schon gebucht haben, er muss es nicht stornieren - die eiszeit liegt noch in weiter ferne und hat noch nicht begonnen, obwohl reichlich angler kalte füsse bekommen, da es nicht so fluppt, wie sie es sich vorstellen. Gruß ---------------------------------------------------------------------- @ Wolfsburg Virus Fabi, habe deine pn gerade beantwortet, stehst ja früh auf, hoffe dir geht es gut. LG


----------



## fischflotz (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Boah ey, ich hab ja nichts gegen den Winter, aber nu kann aber auch mal der Frühling kommen. Hochwasser, Eis und Schonzeiten wie soll man daa in Ruhe angeln?;+
Aber es gibt Licht am Ende des Tunnels. |wavey:
Hvide Sande 6.5.2011 ich komme.:vik:


----------



## j.Breithardt (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



fischflotz schrieb:


> Boah ey, ich hab ja nichts gegen den Winter, aber nu kann aber auch mal der Frühling kommen. Hochwasser, Eis und Schonzeiten wie soll man daa in Ruhe angeln?;+
> Aber es gibt Licht am Ende des Tunnels. |wavey:
> Hvide Sande 6.5.2011 ich komme.:vik:


 



Schrei das nicht so laut raus.Wenns die Heringe mitbekommen,so könnten sie wegbleiben.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## fischflotz (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Schrei das nicht so laut raus.Wenns die Heringe mitbekommen,so könnten sie wegbleiben.:m
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen |wavey:


Och die Heringe kennen mich schon. Die wissen, ich will doch nur spielen. Ein paar nehm ich dann zum spielen mit nach Hause.


----------



## j.Breithardt (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



fischflotz schrieb:


> Och die Heringe kennen mich schon. Die wissen, ich will doch nur spielen. Ein paar nehm ich dann zum spielen mit nach Hause.


 



Also,ich habe als Kind gelernt,mit dem Essen spielt
man nicht.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## fischflotz (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Also,ich habe als Kind gelernt,mit dem Essen spielt
> man nicht.
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen |wavey:


 
Das is ja auch immer so doof mit de Heringe. Wenn ich zu Hause ankomme sind die immer alle kaputt. Damit kann man dann gar nich richtich spielen. Und wechschmeissen soll man ja nu auch nichts. Und dann landen sie eben in der Räucherkammer....


----------



## j.Breithardt (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



fischflotz schrieb:


> Das is ja auch immer so doof mit de Heringe. Wenn ich zu Hause ankomme sind die immer alle kaputt. Damit kann man dann gar nich richtich spielen. Und wechschmeissen soll man ja nu auch nichts. *Und dann landen sie eben in der Räucherkammer....*






Richtig,

nennt man wohl Schadensbegrenzung.:m


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Angelprofesor (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

#hSeit 30 Jahren fahre ich nach Hvide Sande, weder Hering, Forelle oder Hornis sind mir wichtig, für das Geld das mich die fahrt und unterkunft nach Hvide Sande kostet kann ich für ganzes Jahr Fisch kaufen aber das macht keinen Spaß, lieber bin ich vor Ort und treffe Freunde aus Dänemark, Deutschland, Holland oder Schweden das ist eben was besonders. Bei der letzte 14 tägige Tour im November 2010 waren es 55 Heringe - Super, die schmecken besonders gut, aber ich komme wieder. Ich lebe nicht vom Fischfang sonder vom Spaß dabei zu sein. #h#:


----------



## Angelprofesor (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Wenn ich nen Hering fange, werden die sofort abgeschlagen. Habe es so auch im Sommer an der deutschen Ostseeküste praktiziert.


 

#q Behandele jeden gefangenen Fisch als Freund, du hast ihm überlistet dann also  bist du als Angler verpflichtet sein ende so angenehm wie möglich zu gestalten, beende sein leiden ohne ihn zu quellen. 
#: #g


----------



## fischflotz (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Was so mancher Angler für Ruten, Köder, Anfutter usw. ausgibt, steht in keinem Verhältnis zum Ertrag. Aber auch bei mir (ich gebe sehr wenig Geld fürs Angeln aus) ist Aufwand und Ertrag irgendwie in Schieflage. Also auch bei mir geht es nur um den Spass an der Angelei.
Wenn man dann noch Urlaub, Familie und Angeln so toll verbinden kann wie in HS dann steht einer tollen Zeit nichts im Wege.
Aber wen schreib ich das? In diesem Trööt sind doch alle mit dem Hvide Sande-Virus infiziert.


----------



## j.Breithardt (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



fischflotz schrieb:


> Was so mancher Angler für Ruten, Köder, Anfutter usw. ausgibt, steht in keinem Verhältnis zum Ertrag. Aber auch bei mir (ich gebe sehr wenig Geld fürs Angeln aus) ist Aufwand und Ertrag irgendwie in Schieflage. Also auch bei mir geht es nur um den Spass an der Angelei.
> Wenn man dann noch Urlaub, Familie und Angeln so toll verbinden kann wie in HS dann steht einer tollen Zeit nichts im Wege.
> Aber wen schreib ich das? In diesem Trööt sind doch alle mit dem Hvide Sande-Virus infiziert.


 

Zumindest die meisten hier haben den HS-Virus.Soll aber auch einen hier geben,der hat den *WOB*-Virus.|supergri

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## wulliw (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

dann also  bist du als Angler verpflichtet sein ende so angenehm wie möglich zu gestalten, beende sein leiden ohne ihn zu _*quellen.*_ 

#c#c#c#c#c#c|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri

wie meint er das wohl nur unser profesor


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Zumindest die meisten hier haben den HS-Virus.Soll aber auch einen hier geben,der hat den *WOB*-Virus.|supergri
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen |wavey:



WOB-Virus ?????? Wer das wohl ist  ???

:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> ------- @ Wolfsburg Virus Fabi, habe deine pn gerade beantwortet, stehst ja früh auf, hoffe dir geht es gut. LG



hallo stehe immer so früh auf. aber wenn du dich meldest bekommst erstmal einen einlauf du schlüpfers........ . ich hoffe du weisst wofür:r


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



wulliw schrieb:


> dann also bist du als Angler verpflichtet sein ende so angenehm wie möglich zu gestalten, beende sein leiden ohne ihn zu _*quellen.*_
> 
> #c#c#c#c#c#c|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri
> 
> *wie meint er das wohl nur unser profesor*






Ganz einfach,in seinem Heimatland Jugoslawien wird *quälen* *quellen* geschrieben.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> WOB-Virus ?????? *Wer das wohl ist ???*
> 
> :vik::vik::vik:


 

Kann ich auch nicht so genau sagen.Soll aber so ein Chaot sein,der seine gefangenen Heringe noch nicht mal selber vom
Haken lösen kann,und es seiner Frau überlässt.
Tja,Angler gibts.#d

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Kann ich auch nicht so genau sagen.Soll aber so ein Chaot sein,der seine gefangenen Heringe noch nicht mal selber vom
> Haken lösen kann,und es seiner Frau überlässt.
> Tja,Angler gibts.#d
> 
> ...



ja und du hast vergessen zu sagen  das er seine heringe noch vergisst im gerfrierfach in hvide sande hihi


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> ja und du hast vergessen zu sagen das er seine heringe noch vergisst im gerfrierfach in hvide sande hihi


 

Fabi,#h

du meinst die noch nicht mal ausgenommenen?:q
Der Typ muss schon ein ganz schönes Ferkel sein.|peinlich


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Fabi,#h
> 
> du meinst die noch nicht mal ausgenommenen?:q
> Der Typ muss schon ein ganz schönes Ferkel sein.|peinlich
> ...



 @ Jürgen, den typ kenne ich auch, er hat ein gutes herz für angler, er sagte mir, er hätte einen neuen hot spot angelegt für angler im gefrierfach, da er sie nicht abgeholt hat. Da kommt freue auf, wenn ein angler diese glücksnummer bekommt und das gefrierfach öffnet. - es kann sein, dass er noch ein fach anmieten muss, da dieses schon voll ist und seine geangelten dor kein platz mehr finden.  @ Fabi Habe deine pn bekommen, jedoch kann ich nicht vorbei kommen, stehe voll unter dmpf  - komme in der nacht dort in der nächsten woche vorbei - muss jedoch morgens an einer wichtigen besprechung in dk teilnehmen - da geht halt arbeit vor. So habe ich die termine und fahrten gelegt, wobei ich gerne bei dir mal einen kaffe trinke möchte und mir deine teichanlagen ansehen will. Schnell sind da zwei oder mehr stunden weg, dieses ist mir zu riskant. Sei nicht sauer, ein anderes mal, wenn ich nicht so unter druck stehe.  PN kommt noch


----------



## FangeNichts5 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Angelprofesor schrieb:


> #q Behandele jeden gefangenen Fisch als Freund, du hast ihm überlistet dann also bist du als Angler verpflichtet sein ende so angenehm wie möglich zu gestalten, beende sein leiden ohne ihn zu quellen.
> #: #g


 
Ich weiß jetzt nicht so ganz, wie ich das verstehen soll|kopfkrat
Einen Hering zu releasen, macht keinen Sinn, weil er zu viele Schuppen verliert. Dann lieber abschlagen und den Fisch unnötige Leiden ersparen, und einem schon vorher im klaren sein, dass man die Fische mitnimmt.


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Ich weiß jetzt nicht so ganz, wie ich das verstehen soll|kopfkrat
> Einen Hering zu releasen, macht keinen Sinn, weil er zu viele Schuppen verliert. Dann lieber abschlagen und den Fisch unnötige Leiden ersparen, und einem schon vorher im klaren sein, dass man die Fische mitnimmt.


 


Hallo Timo,#h

ich glaube,es handelt sich hier evtl. um ein sprachliches Problem.Du weißt schon,wie ein Hering zu behandeln ist.:m
Aber der Prof. ist nun mal nicht deutscher Muttersprachler,
auch wenn er sich meistens so gut ausdrückt,dass mancher
Deutscher neidisch sein könnte.
Er hat auch mehr Erfahrung als du und ich zusammen im
Fischereibereich.#6
Da gehe ich einfach mal von einer Verständigungsschwierig-
keit aus.
Gebt euch die Hand,denn vermutlich meint ihr das gleiche.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## FangeNichts5 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Timo,#h
> 
> ich glaube,es handelt sich hier evtl. um ein sprachliches Problem.Du weißt schon,wie ein Hering zu behandeln ist.:m
> Aber der Prof. ist nun mal nicht deutscher Muttersprachler,
> ...


 
Moin Jürgen,
das mag sein|rolleyes


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Moin Jürgen,
> das mag sein|rolleyes


 


Fischkopp,hör auf zu schmollen.Du hast ja vermutlich mit deinem dämlichen mittlerweile gelöschten Posting das
Missverständniss erst ausgelöst.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Fischkopp,hör auf zu schmollen.Du hast ja vermutlich mit deinem dämlichen mittlerweile gelöschten Posting das
> Missverständniss erst ausgelöst.:m
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen |wavey:



nichts gegen uns fischköpfe


----------



## FangeNichts5 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Fischkopp,hör auf zu schmollen.Du hast ja vermutlich mit deinem dämlichen mittlerweile gelöschten Posting das
> Missverständniss erst ausgelöst.:m
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen |wavey:


 
Mensch Jürgen, ich dachte, das wäre aus der Welt:m
Heute war kein leichter Tag, nehm es mir nicht übel#c


----------



## volkerm (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Moin,

ich gedenke mit Familie in der ersten Augusthälfte dort zu urlauben.
Was ist um diese Zeit dort fischereilich los?

Grüße

Volker


----------



## LutzLutz (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@volkerma kann ich dir leider nichts zu sagen weil ich jedes jahr immer im april/mai und oktober fahre

moin männers
ende april gehts bei mir wieder nach hs mein gewonnenes 5 sterne haus für eine woche beziehen.... 
hab sogar w.lan im haus dann werd ich immer liveberichte liefern wie es mit hering,hornie, forelle und platten aussieht....
kennt sich einer von euch zufällig mit der skjern au aus?
fahre zwar schon seit über einem jahrzehnt nach hs hab aber noch nie an der skjern au gefischt...wollt es dieses jahr vll mal in angriff nehmen.
mfg lutz


----------



## FangeNichts5 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LutzLutz schrieb:


> @volkerma kann ich dir leider nichts zu sagen weil ich jedes jahr immer im april/mai und oktober fahre
> 
> moin männers
> ende april gehts bei mir wieder nach hs mein gewonnenes 5 sterne haus für eine woche beziehen....
> ...


 
Da wird sich bestimmt noch unser Experte Costas melden#6


----------



## Costas (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LutzLutz schrieb:


> @volkerma kann ich dir leider nichts zu sagen weil ich jedes jahr immer im april/mai und oktober fahre
> 
> moin männers
> ende april gehts bei mir wieder nach hs mein gewonnenes 5 sterne haus für eine woche beziehen....
> ...



Hi Lutz

Hier gibt es viele nützliche Infos über die Skjern Au: LINK.
Und hier gibt's einen Thread dazu.

Wenn Du sonst was wissen möchtest, kannst Du einfach im SKjern Au-Thread oder auch hier fragen.

Gruss
Costas


----------



## okram24 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LutzLutz schrieb:


> @volkerma kann ich dir leider nichts zu sagen weil ich jedes jahr immer im april/mai und oktober fahre
> 
> moin männers
> ende april gehts bei mir wieder nach hs mein gewonnenes 5 sterne haus für eine woche beziehen....
> ...


 
Dafür gibt es hier auch eine eigene Seite!

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=206558&page=2


----------



## LutzLutz (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

hey super, danke euch


----------



## buttlöffel (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Moin.

Ich beabsichtige, anfang April, für eine Woche nach Bork Havn zu fahren. Gibt es dort eine Möglichkeit, eine kleine Jolle zu Wasser zu lassen (Slippstelle)?

Gibt es schon Fangmeldungen von HS und Umgebung?


Peter


----------



## FangeNichts5 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



buttlöffel schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> Ich beabsichtige, anfang April, für eine Woche nach Bork Havn zu fahren. Gibt es dort eine Möglichkeit, eine kleine Jolle zu Wasser zu lassen (Slippstelle)?
> 
> ...


 
Ja, im Hafen von Bork Havn gibt es eine Slippanlage. Hier kannst du sie sehen http://maps.google.de/maps?hl=de&ie...noid=cmxni8sJdkesj2hNNN5_kA&cbp=12,182.5,,0,5


----------



## buttlöffel (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Na, dass sieht doch ganz gut aus - danke.


Peter


----------



## Uwe_H (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Ist Hvide Sande überflutet??? Oder warum ist es denn so ruhig geworden hier??? :q

Macht mir keine Angst, der Urlaub kommt erst noch...


----------



## FangeNichts5 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Ist Hvide Sande überflutet??? Oder warum ist es denn so ruhig geworden hier??? :q
> 
> Macht mir keine Angst, der Urlaub kommt erst noch...


 
Hmm, irgendwie vermisse ich auch die "Otto-Posts" und "Jürgen-Beitrage"|supergri Ist ja wirklich nichts mehr los hier#c


----------



## LutzLutz (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

das stimmt nix los hier, wie gesagt ich kann erst ende april posten..aber würd mich über postings freuen um die zeit zu überbrücken


----------



## carpfreak1990 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Moin, Mein Urlaub ist genehmigt ich werde die erste Mai woche vorort sein. Nun muss ich nur noch die Kuttertour buchen, dann nur noch warten :q.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## fischflotz (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Moin, Mein Urlaub ist genehmigt ich werde die erste Mai woche vorort sein. Nun muss ich nur noch die Kuttertour buchen, dann nur noch warten :q.
> 
> gruß
> Jonas


Dann verpassen wir uns knapp. Ich fahre in der 2. Maiwoche. 
Aber das ist ja eigentlich gut für mich. Wie ich dich kenne, wirst du deine Fänge wieder aktuell posten. Dann weis ich dann schon was geht in HS.


----------



## kenito (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Wir sind kurz erste Maiwoche da zum Heringsangeln!


----------



## carpfreak1990 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



fischflotz schrieb:


> Dann verpassen wir uns knapp. Ich fahre in der 2. Maiwoche.
> Aber das ist ja eigentlich gut für mich. Wie ich dich kenne, wirst du deine Fänge wieder aktuell posten. Dann weis ich dann schon was geht in HS.


 
Moin fischflotz, 

Werde dir auch ein paar fische da lassen und berichten.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## fischflotz (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@jonas

Das ist nett, das du mir noch ein paar Fische da lässt. Lass aber auch noch n paar für meinen Vater und meine Frau da.


----------



## LAC (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Hmm, irgendwie vermisse ich auch die "Otto-Posts" und "Jürgen-Beitrage"|supergri Ist ja wirklich nichts mehr los hier#c


 
Timo, 
was soll ich posten? Spezielle fragen wurden nicht gestellt. Momentan ist wenig los hier, jedoch in wenigen wochen geht hier die post ab, da unsere bordies in den startlöchern stehen.
Dafür ist in den arabischen ländern was los und es kann sein, daß diese unruhen, auch die fahrten nach hvide sande belasten. Timo, es ist nur utopie, aber durch diesen "tanz der bären" wird sicherlich nicht der kraftstoff preiswerter.

Momentan habe ich auch kaum zeit für ein posting, da ich noch auf tournee in deutschland bin. Musste sie sogar noch verlängern und auch reichlich kämpfen- jedoch mit worten -damit meine gesprächspartner am runden tisch verstehen, wie der hase läuft. 

@ Jürgen Breithardt
Jürgen, konnte dich telf. nicht erreichen - was ist los?  Rufe dich morgen früh an.


----------



## fischflotz (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> Timo,
> was soll ich posten? Spezielle fragen wurden nicht gestellt. Momentan ist wenig los hier, jedoch in wenigen wochen geht hier die post ab, da unsere bordies in den startlöchern stehen.
> Dafür ist in den arabischen ländern was los und es kann sein, daß diese unruhen, auch die fahrten nach hvide sande belasten. Timo, es ist nur utopie, aber durch diesen "tanz der bären" wird sicherlich nicht der kraftstoff preiswerter.
> 
> ...


 
Gib doch mal die Tourdaten bekannt. Läuft schon der Vorverkauf?:q


----------



## Uwe_H (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Stimmt genau Otto, bald kommen die ersten Boardies...heute in vier Wochen ist es soweit, herrlich, der Urlaub kommt langsam in Sicht.


----------



## Costas (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo

Es gibt doch News aus der Region. Es gibt heute eine Hochwasserwarnung für die Westküste, einschliesslich Hvide Sande. Wenn es so stark bläst wie jetzt und die Monde richtig liegen, dann kann es eben dazu kommen. Am besten heute und morgen dass Brandungsangeln sein lassen.

Gruss
Costas


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



fischflotz schrieb:


> Gib doch mal die Tourdaten bekannt. Läuft schon der Vorverkauf?:q


 


Bereits ausverkauft.Habe von Otto die letzte Gastkarte 
bekommen.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hier noch was Neues, was für die Region und auch die Skjern Au leider nicht so positiv sein könnte|uhoh:
http://sportsfiskeren.dk/produktion-af-1000-ton-laks-i-hvide-sande
Die Ringköbing-Kommune hat wohl eine Anlage zur Lachs-Mast (Produktionsziel 1000 Tonnen pro Jahr) genehmigt am nordöstlichen Ausgang der Schleuse in den Ringköbing Fjord #q.
Neben der zu erwartenden genetischen Verunreinigung der wilden Skjern-Au-Lachse :c ist natürlich auch die Belastung des Ringköbing-Fjordes durch das Lachsfutter (Man braucht 6 Kg Futter/Pellets für die Erzeugung von 1 Kg Lachs) und der Fäkalien dieser Lachse ein ganz heikles Thema.
Ich hoffe, dass sich in HS und Umgebung doch nun eine deutliche Protest-Bewegung dagegen formiert? 
@ Otto und Costas: Was für Infos gibt es dazu von vor Ort?
Gibt es irgendwelche Online-Unterschriften-Aktionen dagegen?

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## volkerm (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

In ihrer Gier trampeln die Großgeldverdiener das nächste Pflänzchen (Lachs Skjern) kaputt.
1000 Tonnen Lachs sind nach Deiner Rechnung 6000 Tonnen verstoffwechseltes Futter.
400 Dreiachs- Kipper pro Jahr.
Nie und nimmer geht das in dem kleinen und flachen Fjord gut.
Aber die Lobbyisten werden sich schon die entsprechenden, positiven Gutachten gekauft haben.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo Costas,#h

danke für die Info.Aber Vertikalfischen auf Butt von "Under Broen" aus,sollte doch auch seinen Reiz haben.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Costas (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Costas,#h
> 
> danke für die Info.Aber Vertikalfischen auf Butt von "Under Broen" aus,sollte doch auch seinen Reiz haben.
> 
> ...



Hallo

@Jürgen

Es stimmt. WIr könnten uns mal gemeinsam hinstellen....irgendwo festbinden und Vertikalfischenmit 500g Grundblei :q.

@Mefo-Schreck

Ich weiss wirklich nicht, was sich die Kommune überlegt hat. Es stösst hier auf Unverständnis und Verärgerung #q. Allfällige negative Folgen werden erst langfristig auftreten. Ob man dann noch was retten kann, kann ich nicht sagen. 

Gruss
Costas


----------



## blue1887 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



fischflotz schrieb:


> Dann verpassen wir uns knapp. Ich fahre in der 2. Maiwoche.
> Aber das ist ja eigentlich gut für mich. Wie ich dich kenne, wirst du deine Fänge wieder aktuell posten. Dann weis ich dann schon was geht in HS.


ja und du postest weiter ,denn dann komm ich in der 3.Woche#6,na ist noch bissl hin,leider.
Gruss Thorsten


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Costas schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> @Mefo-Schreck
> 
> ...


Haben die gedacht? Wenn, dann nur an Ihre Gewerbesteuereinnahmen#q
Da wurde in den letzten 15 Jahren Millionen für die *sinnvolle* Renaturierung der Skjern Au und der Verminderung der Nährstoff-Einträge in den Fjord ausgegeben (vermutlich auch mit Förderung der EU) und mit so einem Projekt kann das alles zum Teufel sein :c
Wenn ich das auf dem Link http://sportsfiskeren.dk/produktion-af-1000-ton-laks-i-hvide-sande richtig verstanden habe, so will der dänische Sportfischerverband nun Klage gegen die Kommune und das Projekt einreichen. Sollte es vom Verband oder von der "Skjern Au Sammenslutning" in irgend einer Weise eine Unterschriften-Aktion gegen das Projekt geben (online oder auch vor Ort), so lass es uns hier bitte wissen, da wär ich sofort mit dabei!:e


----------



## Uwe_H (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Costas schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Es gibt doch News aus der Region. Es gibt heute eine Hochwasserwarnung für die Westküste, einschliesslich Hvide Sande. Wenn es so stark bläst wie jetzt und die Monde richtig liegen, dann kann es eben dazu kommen. Am besten heute und morgen dass Brandungsangeln sein lassen.
> 
> ...



Jetzt muss ich mal ganz blöd fragen Costas, wie hoch steigt das Wasser an wenn explizit davor gewarnt wird? Ich habs noch nie erlebt in DK. Läuft es hoch bis zum Dünengürtel am Klit oder wie kann ich mir das vorstellen?



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Hier noch was Neues, was für die Region und auch die Skjern Au leider nicht so positiv sein könnte|uhoh:
> http://sportsfiskeren.dk/produktion-af-1000-ton-laks-i-hvide-sande
> Die Ringköbing-Kommune hat wohl eine Anlage zur Lachs-Mast (Produktionsziel 1000 Tonnen pro Jahr) genehmigt am nordöstlichen Ausgang der Schleuse in den Ringköbing Fjord #q.
> Neben der zu erwartenden genetischen Verunreinigung der wilden Skjern-Au-Lachse :c ist natürlich auch die Belastung des Ringköbing-Fjordes durch das Lachsfutter (Man braucht 6 Kg Futter/Pellets für die Erzeugung von 1 Kg Lachs) und der Fäkalien dieser Lachse ein ganz heikles Thema.
> ...



Na das sind ja mal schöne Neuigkeiten. Es kann wohl nie genug Geld verdient werden. Andererseits müssen all die Milliarden Menschen auch gesättigt werden. 
Für die Region ist es bestimmt nicht gut. Aber bis das von offizieller Seite festgestellt werden wird, ist es wie immer mal wieder zu spät.


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hej Uwe,
ich bin zwar nicht Costas aber antworte trotzdem mal.
Das Wasser kommt bis an die Dünen ran, hab ich selbst schon erlebt. Sehr ungewohnt so'n kurzer Strand.

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Carsten Heidorn schrieb:


> Hej Uwe,
> ich bin zwar nicht Costas aber antworte trotzdem mal.
> Das Wasser kommt bis an die Dünen ran, hab ich selbst schon erlebt. Sehr ungewohnt so'n kurzer Strand.
> 
> ...


 


Habe vor Jahren erlebt,wie die Fischhalle 1,5m unter Wasser stand.In der Stadt war Kanufahren angesagt.:q

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Andererseits müssen all die Milliarden Menschen auch gesättigt werden.
> .


Aber doch nicht mit dem "Luxus-Produkt" Lachs , der garaniert nicht auf den Tellern in den Hunger-Regionen dieser Welt landet?#d 
Das ist absolut kontraproduktiv, da evtl. sogar in solchen Entwicklungsländern dafür Fischbestände in Massen für die Pellet-Produktion abgefischt und exportiert werden (siehe z.b. Sardinenfang in Peru) anstatt als frisches Eiweiss dort konsumiert zu werden. Für die Produktion von 1 Kg Lachs werden, wie ich schon vorher schrieb, 6 Kg Pellets benötigt. Wie die Rate von Frischfisch zu Pellet aussieht weiss ich nicht aber wenn ich, vorsichtig geschätzt, mal von einer Rate 2:1 ausgehe dann werden also dort 12 Kg Biomasse vernichtet (die als Eiweiss-/Fett-Quelle um des Profits willen vernichtet werden und dort für die Ernährung fehlen) um hier billigen (im schlimmsten Sinne des Wortes), mit Hormonen und Medikamenten belasteten Zuchtlachs möglichst billig in die Kühltheken der Supermärkte zu bringen#q#q
Das hat überhaupt nichts mit der Ernährung der Milliarden auf unserem Erdball zu tun sondern nur mit unmässigem, verantwortungslosem Profitstreben.
Gruß
MeFo-schreck


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Hier noch was Neues, was für die Region und auch die Skjern Au leider nicht so positiv sein könnte|uhoh:
> http://sportsfiskeren.dk/produktion-af-1000-ton-laks-i-hvide-sande
> Die Ringköbing-Kommune hat wohl eine Anlage zur Lachs-Mast (Produktionsziel 1000 Tonnen pro Jahr) genehmigt am nordöstlichen Ausgang der Schleuse in den Ringköbing Fjord #q.
> Neben der zu erwartenden genetischen Verunreinigung der wilden Skjern-Au-Lachse :c ist natürlich auch die Belastung des Ringköbing-Fjordes durch das Lachsfutter (Man braucht 6 Kg Futter/Pellets für die Erzeugung von 1 Kg Lachs) und der Fäkalien dieser Lachse ein ganz heikles Thema.
> ...


 


Werde Otto  mal fragen wenn er gleich kommt.Evtl. hat er
ja Infos.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Costas (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Haben die gedacht? Wenn, dann nur an Ihre Gewerbesteuereinnahmen#q
> Da wurde in den letzten 15 Jahren Millionen für die *sinnvolle* Renaturierung der Skjern Au und der Verminderung der Nährstoff-Einträge in den Fjord ausgegeben (vermutlich auch mit Förderung der EU) und mit so einem Projekt kann das alles zum Teufel sein :c
> Wenn ich das auf dem Link http://sportsfiskeren.dk/produktion-af-1000-ton-laks-i-hvide-sande richtig verstanden habe, so will der dänische Sportfischerverband nun Klage gegen die Kommune und das Projekt einreichen. Sollte es vom Verband oder von der "Skjern Au Sammenslutning" in irgend einer Weise eine Unterschriften-Aktion gegen das Projekt geben (online oder auch vor Ort), so lass es uns hier bitte wissen, da wär ich sofort mit dabei!:e



Nach einer schnellen Suche im Internet habe ich noch folgendeInformationen gefunden.

Das Projekt wurde von der Kommune gutgeheissen. Jetzt hat man die Möglichkeit, Beschwerde beim staatlichen Amt einzulegen. Diese werden bestimmt zahlreich sein.

Zum Projekt selbst habe ich gelesen, dass die ganze Anlage ca. 6 Mio. Euro kosten sollte und soll "die modernste Lachsenzucht der Welt" werden. Die liebe EU unterstützt mit ca. 1,5 Mio. Euro!! Es sollen jährlich 1000 Tonnen Lachse von ca. 4,5-5 kg gezüchtet werden.

Es wird noch behauptet, dass die Lachse unmöglich fliehen könnte, was der Fall in Norwegen ist und zur Verbreitung von Parasiten führt. 

Gruss
Costas


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Costas schrieb:


> Nach einer schnellen Suche im Internet habe ich noch folgendeInformationen gefunden.
> 
> Das Projekt wurde von der Kommune gutgeheissen. Jetzt hat man die Möglichkeit, Beschwerde beim staatlichen Amt einzulegen. Diese werden bestimmt zahlreich sein.
> 
> ...


Hoffen wir mal, dass die Beschwerden so zahlreich und fundiert/massiv sein werden, dass dieses Projekt eingestampft wird!|uhoh:
Dass die EU das "sponsort" habe ich mir fast gedacht, da weiss die eine Hand wieder nicht, was die andere (auch mit EU-Geldern) aufgebaut hat und gibt jetzt Geld aus, um das erreichte Umweltziel wieder zunichte zu machen :c#q
Modernste Lachszucht hin oder her, es gibt keine ausbruchsichere Lachszuchtanlage und somit könnte dem Skjern-Au-Lachsstamm das gleiche Schicksal drohen, was vielen norwegischen Lachs-Stämmen schon passiert ist.
Auch wenn es die Verantwortlichen an den berühmten Lachsflüssen Norwegens gerne nicht wahrhaben wollen, die grossen Stämme aus Gaula, Orkla, Namsen und Co sind inzwischen alle genetisch durchsetzt mit ausgebrochenen Zuchtlachsen. 
Zum Ringköbing Fjord zurück: Erinnere ich mich da falsch oder gab es in den 90ern da nicht mal den Fall, dass eine Zuchtanlage für Regenbogner bei Sturm im Fjord praktisch zerstört wurde und zig-Tausende von "Steelheads" entkamen und dann den Fjord und die mündenden Auen bevölkerten?
So ein Fall mit einer Jahresproduktion von 1000 Tonnen Lachsen à 5 Kg (= 200000 Lachse) und der reine Skjern-Au-Stamm wäre zum Teufel|scardie::e

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Hier noch was Neues, was für die Region und auch die Skjern Au leider nicht so positiv sein könnte|uhoh:
> http://sportsfiskeren.dk/produktion-af-1000-ton-laks-i-hvide-sande
> Die Ringköbing-Kommune hat wohl eine Anlage zur Lachs-Mast (Produktionsziel 1000 Tonnen pro Jahr) genehmigt am nordöstlichen Ausgang der Schleuse in den Ringköbing Fjord #q.
> Neben der zu erwartenden genetischen Verunreinigung der wilden Skjern-Au-Lachse :c ist natürlich auch die Belastung des Ringköbing-Fjordes durch das Lachsfutter (Man braucht 6 Kg Futter/Pellets für die Erzeugung von 1 Kg Lachs) und der Fäkalien dieser Lachse ein ganz heikles Thema.
> ...


 
@ Axel,
momentan bin ich noch in deutschland und gerade bei jürgen eingeflogen - sofort hat er mir dieses erzählt mit der lachszucht - es ist für mich neuland. Danke für die information im board - wie schon früher erwähnt. du recherchierst bestens.
Ich kann dieses nicht verstehen, da die negativen beeinträchtigungen ja bekannt sind. Der alte lachsbestand in der skjern au ist dadurch sehr stark in gefahr.
Werde mich jedoch mal schlau machen, was dort los ist und ob einige personen, vereine usw. dagegen angehen. 
Es ist halt der nabel der welt -  mittelpunkt der scheixxe, die nicht wissen was sie tun und nur an geld denken.
Gruß Otto


----------



## Uwe_H (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Carsten Heidorn schrieb:


> Hej Uwe,
> ich bin zwar nicht Costas aber antworte trotzdem mal.
> Das Wasser kommt bis an die Dünen ran, hab ich selbst schon erlebt. Sehr ungewohnt so'n kurzer Strand.
> 
> ...





j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Habe vor Jahren erlebt,wie die Fischhalle 1,5m unter Wasser stand.In der Stadt war Kanufahren angesagt.:q
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen |wavey:



Danke für die Ausführungen...ich kenn das vom deutschen Wattenmeer. Landunter in Westerhever, Wasser bis zum Deich, der Leuchtturm steht auf seiner Warft im Wasser, die Pfahlbauten in St.Peter mitten im Meer. Das sind schon eindrucksvolle Bilder.
In Dänemark habe ich es noch nicht erleben dürfen...aber wer weiß, vielleicht ergibt es sich ja mal.
Von Hvide Sande kenne ich nur die Bilder vom letzten Herbst als Under Broen unter Wasser stand.


----------



## Uwe_H (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Zum Ringköbing Fjord zurück: Erinnere ich mich da falsch oder gab es in den 90ern da nicht mal den Fall, dass eine Zuchtanlage für Regenbogner bei Sturm im Fjord praktisch zerstört wurde und zig-Tausende von "Steelheads" entkamen und dann den Fjord und die mündenden Auen bevölkerten?
> So ein Fall mit einer Jahresproduktion von 1000 Tonnen Lachsen à 5 Kg (= 200000 Lachse) und der reine Skjern-Au-Stamm wäre zum Teufel|scardie::e
> 
> Gruß
> MeFo-Schreck



Das ist vollkommen richtig was Du da schreibst. Nur darfst Du nicht nur eine Jahresproduktion rechnen, sondern auch noch die im Wachstum befindlichen Lachse unter 4kg Körpergewicht. Das sind ja bestimmt 2-3 Jahrgänge die zusätzlich dort abwachsen. Und am bedenklichsten dürfte es doch sein, wenn die Junglachse abhauen und lernen sich in freier Wildbahn zurechtzufinden.
Es ist schon unglaublich was überall auf der Welt passiert.
Diese ganzen Subventionsgeschäfte der EU kann ich auch nicht mehr nachvollziehen. Im Endeffekt wird da viel Geld reingesteckt, daß am Ende nur ganz wenige gut daran verdienen können. Solch eine Lachszucht ist ja nicht sehr personalintensiv
Im 19. Jahrhundert war Lachs ja noch ein Essen für arme Leute. Bedienstete in Irland hatten ja Vereinbarungen mit ihren Herrschaften, dass sie nur einmal in der Woche Lachs essen müssen.


----------



## Costas (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Und nun ein anderes Thema. Der starke Wind hat wieder schöne Landschaftsbilder am Rande des Ringköbing Fjords für Schaulustigen und Fotografen geschaffen. Durch den Wind sind Eisbröcken bei Ringköbing gestrandet und bilden kleine Hügel. Dieses seltene Phänomen hatten wir auch letztes Jahr. Diesmal scheien die Bröcken grösser zu sein. Hier ein Foto mit Bericht auf dänisch: RF


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Costas schrieb:


> Und nun ein anderes Thema. Der starke Wind hat wieder schöne Landschaftsbilder am Rande des Ringköbing Fjords für Schaulustigen und Fotografen geschaffen. Durch den Wind sind Eisbröcken bei Ringköbing gestrandet und bilden kleine Hügel. Dieses seltene Phänomen hatten wir auch letztes Jahr. Diesmal scheien die Bröcken grösser zu sein. Hier ein Foto mit Bericht auf dänisch: RF


 Wow, das sieht ja "wüst" aus |wavey:, tolle Bilder!#6
Da könnte man die gefangenen Fische ja gleich auf Eis legen, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes 

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Uwe_H (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Costas schrieb:


> Und nun ein anderes Thema. Der starke Wind hat wieder schöne Landschaftsbilder am Rande des Ringköbing Fjords für Schaulustigen und Fotografen geschaffen. Durch den Wind sind Eisbröcken bei Ringköbing gestrandet und bilden kleine Hügel. Dieses seltene Phänomen hatten wir auch letztes Jahr. Diesmal scheien die Bröcken grösser zu sein. Hier ein Foto mit Bericht auf dänisch: RF



Fantastisch...echt schade, daß nicht das ganze Jahr über Urlaub ist.
Danke für den Link!!!


----------



## Costas (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Das ist vollkommen richtig was Du da schreibst. Nur darfst Du nicht nur eine Jahresproduktion rechnen, sondern auch noch die im Wachstum befindlichen Lachse unter 4kg Körpergewicht. Das sind ja bestimmt 2-3 Jahrgänge die zusätzlich dort abwachsen. Und am bedenklichsten dürfte es doch sein, wenn die Junglachse abhauen und lernen sich in freier Wildbahn zurechtzufinden.
> Es ist schon unglaublich was überall auf der Welt passiert.
> Diese ganzen Subventionsgeschäfte der EU kann ich auch nicht mehr nachvollziehen. Im Endeffekt wird da viel Geld reingesteckt, daß am Ende nur ganz wenige gut daran verdienen können. Solch eine Lachszucht ist ja nicht sehr personalintensiv
> Im 19. Jahrhundert war Lachs ja noch ein Essen für arme Leute. Bedienstete in Irland hatten ja Vereinbarungen mit ihren Herrschaften, dass sie nur einmal in der Woche Lachs essen müssen.



Genau so war es auch in Dänemark der Fall.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> @ Axel,
> momentan bin ich noch in deutschland und gerade bei jürgen eingeflogen - sofort hat er mir dieses erzählt mit der lachszucht - es ist für mich neuland. Danke für die information im board - wie schon früher erwähnt. du recherchierst bestens.
> Ich kann dieses nicht verstehen, da die negativen beeinträchtigungen ja bekannt sind. Der alte lachsbestand in der skjern au ist dadurch sehr stark in gefahr.
> Werde mich jedoch mal schlau machen, was dort los ist und ob einige personen, vereine usw. dagegen angehen.
> ...


Hallo Otto,
Hofentlich habe ich Dir die Laune für Deinen Besuch bei Jürgen mit dieser Nachricht zu sehr verhagelt|uhoh:
Geniess Deinen Aufenthalt und wenn Du zurück bist und genaueres über den Sachverhalt/den aktuellen Stand rausbekommen hast, würde ich mich freuen wenn Du das hier postest.
Und wenn wir der Ringköbing Kommune Ihre Server mit Anfrage-/Protest-Mails zu"spammen" müssen...ich wär dabei #h


----------



## FangeNichts5 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Costas schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Es gibt doch News aus der Region. Es gibt heute eine Hochwasserwarnung für die Westküste, einschliesslich Hvide Sande. Wenn es so stark bläst wie jetzt und die Monde richtig liegen, dann kann es eben dazu kommen. Am besten heute und morgen dass Brandungsangeln sein lassen.
> 
> ...


 
Hier genauso, 1,5-2m soll das Hochwasser höher steigen als sonst. Mal schauen was so kommt

@ Otto
Schön wieder was von dir zu lesen


----------



## Michael_05er (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Costas schrieb:


> Genau so war es auch in Dänemark der Fall.


Angeblich war das bei uns in der Gegend auch so, am Rhein. Komisch, dass es überall so war |bigeyes


----------



## LAC (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Zitat:
Zitat von *Costas* 

 
_Genau so war es auch in Dänemark der Fall. _

Angeblich war das bei uns in der Gegend auch so, am Rhein. Komisch, dass es überall so war |bigeyes 
__________________

@ Costas / Michael-05er / Mefo-Schreck

so war es ja überall, denn der fischer war in den früheren jahren der einträchtigste beruf in den talauen. Fische wurden z.b. in westfalen, an der lenne mit pferd und wagen über die höhen bis ins bergische verkarrt und verkauft. Bedienstete mussten drei mal in der woche lachs essen. An der lenne (nebenfluss der ruhr) wurde wegend des lachsfangs ein krieg zwischen letmathe und iserlohn geführt. Als die industrie von den höhen in die flusstäler zog, da man erkannt hatte, dass man durch wasserkraft maschinen antreiben kann, ging es bergab mit dem fischbestand, staustufen wurden gebaut und die fliessgewässer als abwasserkanal benutzt. In den indutriegebieten waren die fliessgewässer gelbe kloaken - die lachsbestände waren vernichtet.
Auch in dänemark verschwand der lachs aus den gewässern, jedoch nicht in der skjern au, denn dieser lachsstamm der dort jetzt lebt ist zig tausend jahre alt - nun ist dieser stamm in gefahr sollte eine lachsfarm entstehen und das teuerste naturschutzprojekt nordeurapas - die renaturierung der skjern au -war kür die katz - wenn es um die stützung des lachsbestandes geht.
Costas, du bist auch vor ort und ich mache mir gedanken, wie man die herren in hvide sande informieren kann. Da die neg. beeinträchtigungen ja bekannt sind. Aber nicht nur die gemeinde in hvide sande, sondern bis höchsten stelle d.h. ministerium sollte diese information gehen.
Geht es hier im board mit einer unterschriften aktion oder eine anderen form, darüber sollten wir uns unterhalten.
Ich werde mein bestes geben. Costas, du hast den draht zu den angelvereinen, die müssen sich doch auch bewegen.
Jedenfalls sollten wir einen weg finden. Was haltet ihr davon?
Gruß Otto


----------



## volkerm (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Otto,

nix gegen Dich!
Der Textklotz ist nicht lesbar.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Costas (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> Zitat:
> Zitat von *Costas*
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Otto

Wie ich aus div. Quellen im Internet lesen konnte, sind verschiedene Stellen alarmiert und es werden Berufungen gegen diesen Entscheid eingelegt. Einerseits werden sie vom Angelverband kommen, andererseits vom Dachverein der Skjern Au-Vereine, den "SÅS". 

Es ist auch zu erwarten, dass noch Berufungen aus versch. Tierschutz- und Umweltorganisationen folgen, aber diese kommen ja immer . 

Es ist bestimmt noch nicht zu spät, denn die Ringköbing-Skjern Kommune beschreibt auf deren Webseite den Entscheid und bietet Organisationen und private Personen die Möglichkeit an, Berufung einzulegen. Ich kann mich darüber  erkundingen, ob eine Unterschriften-Sammel Aktion aus einer Interessengemeinschaft wie hier im AB helfen könnte. 

Auf jeden Fall werde ich in Kontakt mit dem Skjern Au-Dachverein sein und hier über den Verlauf berichten. 

Gruss
Costas


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



			
				MeFo-Schreck;3220837[COLOR=red schrieb:
			
		

> *]Hallo Otto,*[/COLOR]
> *Hofentlich habe ich Dir die Laune für Deinen Besuch bei Jürgen mit dieser Nachricht zu sehr verhagelt|uhoh:*
> Geniess Deinen Aufenthalt und wenn Du zurück bist und genaueres über den Sachverhalt/den aktuellen Stand rausbekommen hast, würde ich mich freuen wenn Du das hier postest.
> Und wenn wir der Ringköbing Kommune Ihre Server mit Anfrage-/Protest-Mails zu"spammen" müssen...ich wär dabei #h


 


Hallo Axel,#h

ich antworte jetzt an Ottos Stelle,denn er ist vermutlich die nächsten Tage nicht im Netz :

Nein, du hast mir die Laune nicht verhagelt.|supergri

Gruß Otto (Jürgen) |wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



volkerma schrieb:


> Otto,
> 
> nix gegen Dich!
> Der Textklotz ist nicht lesbar.
> ...


 


Volker,#h
solltest du meine Tastatur kennen,so ist das ein Meisterwerk.#6
Es wird in 10 Jahren ein größeres Problem sein in der Skjern einen
Lachs zu fangen,als zwischen Ottos Zeilen zu lesen.


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Costas schrieb:


> Hallo Otto
> 
> Wie ich aus div. Quellen im Internet lesen konnte, sind verschiedene Stellen alarmiert und es werden Berufungen gegen diesen Entscheid eingelegt. Einerseits werden sie vom Angelverband kommen, andererseits vom Dachverein der Skjern Au-Vereine, den "SÅS".
> 
> ...


 


Hallo Costas,#h

wär fein,wenn du dich da engagieren würdest.#6#6#6

gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## fischflotz (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



blue1887 schrieb:


> ja und du postest weiter ,denn dann komm ich in der 3.Woche#6,na ist noch bissl hin,leider.
> Gruss Thorsten


Ich werde das 1.mal ein Haus mit Internet haben. Dem posten sollte also nichts im wege stehen. Wir werden auch noch genug Fisch übrig lassen. 
@jonas
Ganz verpassen wir uns nicht, mir fällt gerade ein ich fahre ja schon Freitag nach HS.
@all
Die Lachsfarm geht gar nicht. Da müssen wir was tun. Ich denke wenn wir Touristen was dagegen unternehmen werden die Sesselfurtzer aufwachen. Denn gerade HS lebt doch von uns. 
Ich höre aber schon die deutschen Stimmen: Ach da kommt man sowieso nicht gegen an.
Lass mich in ruh, ich will doch nur angeln.
Lachsfarm ist doch toll, der ist doch lecker. Und vielleicht kann man da einen "Ausbrecher" angeln.
#q
Ich werde mich auf jeden Fall an die Angelpresse wenden. Das ist doch mal ein Thema für Angelwoche und Co. Wäre auch ein Thema für das Anglerboardmagazin.
Ansonsten bin ich bei allen Aktionen dabei.:r


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



fischflotz schrieb:


> Ich werde das 1.mal ein Haus mit Internet haben. Dem posten sollte also nichts im wege stehen. Wir werden auch noch genug Fisch übrig lassen.
> @jonas
> Ganz verpassen wir uns nicht, mir fällt gerade ein ich fahre ja schon Freitag nach HS.
> @all
> ...


 


Das Problem liegt nicht in den alleinigen Händen von HS.
Dafür dürfte die Kommune Ringköbing zuständig sein.
HS wird nur im wahrsten Sinn des Wortes die Scheixxe durch
ihre Schleuse lassen müssen.:r
Ich finde es gut,dass du auch Wege suchst diesen Schwach-
sinn zu vermeiden.#6
Otto und ich haben uns schon mehrere Stunden heute den Kopf zerbrochen was zu tun ist.#c
Je mehr Leute sich Gedanken machen und diese auch äußern,
je größer sind die Chancen etwas zu erreichen.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

*Achtung,Warnung vor dem Feuerteufel!*

*Nachdem ich bereits im vergangenen Jahr in HS Opfer des*
*Feuerteufels wurde und ein Feuerzeug der Nobelmarke*
*"Dummhill" einbüßen musste,hat der Täter gestern sogar*
*bei mir zu Hause zugeschlagen,und sich das nächste Ob-*
*jekt seiner Begierde angeeignet.*

*Leute passt auf !!!*
*Der Feuerteufel tritt stets unter dem Deckmantel des HS- und Ringköbingfjord-Kenners auf.Er versteht es vor-*
*züglich,mit spannenden,sowie amüsanten Erzählungen rund um die Fischerei die Aufmerksamkeit seines Opfers abzulenken.*
*Der Verlust wird in der Regel erst dann bemerkt,wenn der*
*Täter bereits das Weite gesucht hat.*

*Gruß*
*Jürgen |wavey:*


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> *Achtung,Warnung vor dem Feuerteufel!*
> 
> *Nachdem ich bereits im vergangenen Jahr in HS Opfer des*
> *Feuerteufels wurde und ein Feuerzeug der Nobelmarke*
> ...



immer wenn ich bei der benannten person bin , verschwinden jeden tag die feuerzeuge. das nächste mal bring ich ihn nen steg mit 50 stück mit. die ich aber alle einzeln bei ihm in der wohnung verteile

mfg


----------



## jottweebee (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Vor zwei Jahren habe ich schon ein Bild hier im HS-Trööt gesehen. Dort konnte man erkennen, wie er an der Schleuse mit einem Feuerzeug, vermutlich auch entwendet, versuchte ein Feuer zu entfachen. Zuerst war es nur eine Grillschale, die brannte.
Was der Feuerteufel alles dort angestellt hatte, war auf dem Foto nicht zu sehen. Nur herum standen sonderbare Gestalten, die Flaschen mit Flüssigkeiten in den Händen hielten, und ihn anfeuerten. Ob in den Flaschen Brandbeschleuniger war, kann ich nicht mehr sagen.
Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern, bis er von Interpol und GEZ länderweit gejagt wird.


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



jottweebee schrieb:


> Vor zwei Jahren habe ich schon ein Bild hier im HS-Trööt gesehen. Dort konnte man erkennen, wie er an der Schleuse mit einem Feuerzeug, vermutlich auch entwendet, versuchte ein Feuer zu entfachen. Zuerst war es nur eine Grillschale, die brannte.
> Was der Feuerteufel alles dort angestellt hatte, war auf dem Foto nicht zu sehen. Nur herum standen sonderbare Gestalten, die Flaschen mit Flüssigkeiten in den Händen hielten, und ihn anfeuerten. Ob in den Flaschen Brandbeschleuniger war, kann ich nicht mehr sagen.
> Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern, bis er von Interpol und GEZ länderweit gejagt wird.


 

Hallo Jürgen,#h

schön,dass du dich aus deinem Exil mal zu Wort meldest.#6
Das von dir geschilderte kann ich unterstreichen,schon damals kam seine pyromanische Veranlagung zum Vorschein.
Nur das mit den Brandbeschleunigern stimmt so nicht.
Mangels größerer Gefäße mußten wir das Löschwasser in kleine Gebinde füllen.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Uwe_H (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> *Achtung,Warnung vor dem Feuerteufel!*
> 
> *Nachdem ich bereits im vergangenen Jahr in HS Opfer des*
> *Feuerteufels wurde und ein Feuerzeug der Nobelmarke*
> ...



Ha, was ein Glück, dass ich selbst nie ein Feuerzeug dabei habe...aber man weiss ja nie, und für alle Fälle würde ich Dir empfehlen den Toaster kraftschlüssig mit der Hauswand zu verbinden, sonst ist der weg wenn die Feuerzeuge ausgegangen sind. :m


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Ha, was ein Glück, dass ich selbst nie ein Feuerzeug dabei habe...aber man weiss ja nie, und für alle Fälle würde ich Dir empfehlen den Toaster kraftschlüssig mit der Hauswand zu verbinden, sonst ist der weg wenn die Feuerzeuge ausgegangen sind. :m


 

Hallo Uwe,#h

ich finde es toll,dass du so auf das Thema Feuerzeug reagierst.Aber noch schöner wäre es gewesen,wenn du dich zu dem anderen Thema (Lachsfarm) geäußert hättest.Aber dieses Problem ist ja noch so weit von HS weg.#d

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo Leute,
Da scheine ich mit meiner Recherche zu der geplanten Lachs-Farm ja was losgetreten zu haben|uhoh: 
Schön dass Ihr meine Bedenken versteht und Euch engagiert :vik:
Ich habe zumindest in der Zwischenzeit schon mal den dänischen Sportfischerverband eine Mail geschrieben und in der Mail schon mal eine Unterschriften-Sammlung angeregt, wie es ja eine gibt/gab in der Art wie es eine zur "Befreiung der Gudenau" (Slip Gudenaen fri) von Wanderhindernissen gibt/gab. In der Mail habe ich auch darum gebeten, mir Infos zum aktuellen Stand (z. B. Klagen gegen die Kommune) zu senden. Darüber hinaus habe ich geschrieben, dass ich und wohl auch viele deutsche Angler bestimmt bereit wären, in welcher Form auch immer, ihrem Unmut und Ihrer Ablehnung dieses Lachsfarm-Projektes an dieser extrem sensiblen Stelle Ausdruck zu verleihen. 
Wir als engagierte deutsche Angler und naturbewusste Menschen sollten da auf jeden Fall einen Schulterschluss zu den dänischen Organisationen (Sportfischerverband & SAS , etc.) die einen Protest anführen sollten, pflegen. Wir als Angler haben eine gesellschaftliche und auch wirtschaftliche Macht, die nicht zu unterschätzen ist, wir müssen nur den Mut haben diese auch zu nutzen. Als Beispiel: In Irland wurde die Treibnetzfischerei auf Lachse in den Flussmündungen verboten, als unabhängige Untersuchungen ergaben, dass ein Kilo Lachs, welches von einem Sportfischer gefangen wird, mehr als 100 mal mehr Geld ins Land bringt als das gleiche Kilo Lachs, welches im Treibnetz gefangen und dann exportiert wird!
Wir müssen der Kommune klar machen das 
1. Dieses Projekt aus naturschützerischer Hinsicht eine nicht zu kontrollierender Brandherd ist und
2. auch gesamtwirtschaftlich für die Region keinen Vorteil bringt, da die Ferienhäuser, die sonst durch Angler gemietet würden, dann nur vermindert gemietet werden und somit Geld in die Region bringen, gerade auch ausserhalb der Hauptferienzeiten.

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## FangeNichts5 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> Da scheine ich mit meiner Recherche zu der geplanten Lachs-Farm ja was losgetreten zu haben|uhoh:
> Schön dass Ihr meine Bedenken versteht und Euch engagiert :vik:
> Ich habe zumindest in der Zwischenzeit schon mal den dänischen Sportfischerverband eine Mail geschrieben und in der Mail schon mal eine Unterschriften-Sammlung angeregt, wie es ja eine gibt/gab in der Art wie es eine zur "Befreiung der Gudenau" (Slip Gudenaen fri) von Wanderhindernissen gibt/gab. In der Mail habe ich auch darum gebeten, mir Infos zum aktuellen Stand (z. B. Klagen gegen die Kommune) zu senden. Darüber hinaus habe ich geschrieben, dass ich und wohl auch viele deutsche Angler bestimmt bereit wären, in welcher Form auch immer, ihrem Unmut und Ihrer Ablehnung dieses Lachsfarm-Projektes an dieser extrem sensiblen Stelle Ausdruck zu verleihen.
> ...


 
Danke, dass du so tatkräftig unsere Meinung unterstützt#6#6
Die finanziellen Dinge wären wohl ein ganz heißer Punkt. Und da sind die Ferienhäuser nun mal eine große Einnahmequelle.
Ich kann dieses Lachsprojekt einfach nicht verstehen#d


----------



## Uwe_H (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Uwe,#h
> 
> ich finde es toll,dass du so auf das Thema Feuerzeug reagierst.Aber noch schöner wäre es gewesen,wenn du dich zu dem anderen Thema (Lachsfarm) geäußert hättest.Aber dieses Problem ist ja noch so weit von HS weg.#d
> 
> ...



Jürgen, zum Thema Lachsfarm habe ich mich bereits ganz zu Anfang geäußert und es nicht gut geheißen.
Was soll ich jetzt sonst noch dazu sagen?
Wenn es eine Aktion dagegen geben wird werde ich diese sicherlich unterstützen, sofern es in meinen Möglichkeiten liegt dort Unterstützung zu geben.

Was soll ich jetzt noch dazu sagen??? Ich könnte natürlich alle meine Postings schwarz einrahmen, fände es aber etwas übertrieben.

Muß allerdings auch sagen, dass ich mich als Tourist und Gast eines Landes eigentlich gar nicht großartig einmischen kann und darf. Eine Meinung dazu habe ich, diese kann ich auch kundtun. Allerdings muss ich mich auch mal fragen, was ich davon halten würde, wenn sich einige dänische Touristen gegen die bereits seit langer Zeit geplante Bienwaldautobahn stellen würden.
In erster Linie müssen sich da Einheimische engagieren und ihrem Unmut Luft verschaffen. Und das scheint ja bereits zu geschehen, und das zu Recht.

Was erwartest Du Jürgen??? Soll ich eine Demonstration organisieren, Transparente bemalen und dann durch meinen Wohnort ziehen? Irgendwo muss man auch mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen und ruhig Blut bewahren.

Die Aktion von MeFo-Schreck ist doch grandios, gut formuliert und ausgearbeitet. Wenn wir jetzt alle den dänischen Sportfischerverband anmailen bremsen wir auch nur deren Leistungsvermögen aus.
Wenn es darum geht verantwortliche Stellen der Verwaltung zu lähmen, dann schicke ich gerne 2-12 Mails am Tag dorthin, damit die was zu lesen haben.

Ansonsten, naja...viel Erfolg.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



			
				Uwe_H;3222351In erster Linie müssen sich da Einheimische engagieren und ihrem Unmut Luft verschaffen. .[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Da bin ich voll Deiner Meinung, der Protest *muss zu allererst von der Region und den Organisationen vor Ort ausgehen!*#6
> 
> Wir sollten aber als Touristen auch den Vertretern der vor Ort vertetenen Organisationen von vornherein deutlich machen, dass wir, *wenn Unterstützung gewünscht und willkommen ist*, diese auch geben werden soweit wir können, selbst wenn es nur moralische Unterstützung in Form von Unterschriften-Listen sein sollte.
> 
> ...


----------



## Uwe_H (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Da bin ich voll Deiner Meinung, der Protest *muss zu allererst von der Region und den Organisationen vor Ort ausgehen!*#6
> 
> Wir sollten aber als Touristen auch den Vertretern der vor Ort vertetenen Organisationen von vornherein deutlich machen, dass wir, *wenn Unterstützung gewünscht und willkommen ist*, diese auch geben werden soweit wir können, selbst wenn es nur moralische Unterstützung in Form von Unterschriften-Listen sein sollte.
> 
> ...



Da bin ich voll und ganz auf Deiner Linie...wenn Unterstützung gewünscht wird von den Einheimischen dann sehr gerne...man läuft halt auch ziemlich schnell Gefahr sich einfach nur in typisch deutscher Manier einzumischen.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Da bin ich voll und ganz auf Deiner Linie...wenn Unterstützung gewünscht wird von den Einheimischen dann sehr gerne...man läuft halt auch ziemlich schnell Gefahr sich einfach nur in typisch deutscher Manier einzumischen.


Absolut, der Spruch "am deutschen Wesen soll die Welt genesen" *darf niemals*  das Motto sein #6 weder in diesem Fall noch sonst irgenwo anders1


----------



## Uwe_H (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Absolut, der Spruch "am deutschen Wesen soll die Welt genesen" *darf niemals*  das Motto sein #6 weder in diesem Fall noch sonst irgenwo anders1



Da sind wir absolut auf einer Linie!!!


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Da sind wir absolut auf einer Linie!!!


 


@ Axel/Uwe #h

ich glaube da sind wir alle drei auf einer Linie.Habe mich da 
vermutlich etwas unglücklich ausgedrückt.:m
Eines ist auch mir klar,die öffentliche Aktion muss von den Kollegen in DK ausgehen.Aber trotzdem hört der Umwelt-
schutz nicht an der Landesgrenze auf.Solange in Dänemark
um Angler als Gäste geworben wird,maße ich mir das Recht
an,auch meine Meinung dort zu vertreten.
Eine mögliche Solidarbekundung soll ja die Kollegen in DK
nur unterstützen,nicht ihnen aufzeigen,wie sie zu handeln
haben.Vor Ort wird man sicherlich am besten wissen,wie das
Problem anzugehen ist.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

ich habe mich mit jürgen ja schon unterhalten, auf mich könnt ihr beim thema lachszucht auch zählen

mfg


----------



## anschmu (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

War da nicht vor Jahren am Fjord eine große Forellenzuchtanlage ; hinter den neuen Schwarzen Nobelhütten ? |gr:


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



anschmu schrieb:


> War da nicht vor Jahren am Fjord eine große Forellenzuchtanlage ; hinter den neuen Schwarzen Nobelhütten ? |gr:


 



Wie ich von Otto erfahren habe,soll bereits in der Vergangenheit eine Lachszucht im Fjord gewesen
sein.Habe aber keine weiteren Infos darüber.#c

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## porscher (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

ist eine lachszuchtanlage deutlich teurer und aufwendiger zu betreiben als eine forellenzuchtanlage(mal ganz davon abzusehen, dass lachse salzwasser brauchen)?


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Ich vermute mal, dass eine Lachszucht-Anlage von Konzeption, Aufwand und Kosten nicht unterschiedlich zu einer Forellenzuchtanlage im Salzwasser (gibt es ja auch welche für Regenbogner) ist.
Was die geplante Anlage in HS angeht, sind die Besonderheiten aus meiner Sicht
1. die Grösse (1000 Tonnen/Jahr Produktionsziel)
2. der extrem sensible Platz

Ich werde mich mal bei norwegischen Bekannten erkundigen, wieviele Schwimmkäfige für solch eine grosse Produktion notwendig sind, damit man mal eine Vorstellung bekommt welch eine Dimension solch eine Anlage hat.
Der sensible Platz ist für mich die eigentliche Krux an diesem Projekt. Da haben die Dänen das in den 80er/90er Jahren fast verblichene Juwel Skjern Au, mit seinen genetisch speziellen Lachsstamm mit enormem Aufwand wieder zu neuer Blüte gebracht und dann könnte durch solch ein Projekt all diese Arbeit zunichte gemacht werden...das ist etwas was mich wütend macht :eund bei mir angesichts so viel Unverstandes (ich würde auch noch deutlichere Worte dafür haben) nur noch zu Kopfschütteln führt #q. 
Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## fischflotz (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Ich denke wir sind hier alle einer Meinung. Aktionen können nur von den Dänen kommen. Aber sie sollen ruhig wissen das sie in anderen Ländern Unterstützung finden.


----------



## volkerm (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo,

Aktionen müssen nicht zwangsläufig nur von den Dänen kommen.
Wir deutschen Touristen sind nicht ganz unerheblich für diese Region.
Gut fügt sich ein, daß Otto und Costas hier auch aktiv sind.
In jedem Fall muß da von unserer Seite ein ganz deutliches Signal kommen.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## angler1996 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



anschmu schrieb:


> War da nicht vor Jahren am Fjord eine große Forellenzuchtanlage ; hinter den neuen Schwarzen Nobelhütten ? |gr:


 Ja , wenn du von der Schleuse Richtung Fjord blickst , auf der linken Seite ganz am Ende.
War zumindest vor 2 Jahren noch in Betrieb.
Gruß A.


----------



## Uwe_H (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



volkerma schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Aktionen müssen nicht zwangsläufig nur von den Dänen kommen.
> Wir deutschen Touristen sind nicht ganz unerheblich für diese Region.
> ...



Natürlich sind Touristen wichtgig für die Region. Aber überlege mal welcher Anteil der Touristen sich für die Fischerei interessiert und jetzt ganz speziell für die Lachsstämme in der Skjern Au. Der Tourist der gelegentlich mal die Angel am P&T schwingt oder sich in HS um Heringe prügelt und Hornis zoppelt, dem ist die Auswirkung solch einer Lachsfarm zunächst einmal vollkommen egal.
Und wenn jetzt die Lachsfischer an der Skjern Au ausbleiben weil sich die Lachsbestände vermischen, beziehungsweise der Bestand stark rückläufig ist, dann wird das kaum ein Ferienhausvermittler am Holmsland Klit wahrnehmen. 

Natürlich kann man jetzt den Otto-Normal-Touristen (sorry Otto) für das Thema sensibilisieren, wahrscheinlich wird auch der ein oder andere unterschreiben, aber ich vermute nicht, dass viele Touristen verstehen werden um was es geht, und keiner wird wegen der Lachsfarm seinen Urlaub auf Mallorca oder sonstwo verbringen statt in Dänemark.

Der Druck auf diejenigen Personen die Entscheidungskraft haben über solch ein Vorhaben, muß von örtlichen Verbänden wie Sportanglern, Naturschützern usw erfolgen. Da müssen Gutachten erstellt werden und Protest gut geplant und durchdacht sein. Wenn es nun eine unterstützende Maßnahme, z.B. eine Unterschriftenaktion von ausländischen Gastanglern, Touristen usw läuft, dann ist das ein "nicetohave", aber bestimmt nicht das Zünglein an der Waage welches das Projekt zum Kippen bringen wird.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Prinzipiell hast Du recht, dass wahrscheinlich 90 % der Urlaubsangler ziemlich Sch****egal sein wird, ob dort eine Lachsfarm entsteht oder nicht. Nichtsdestotrotz kann auch ein gut vorgetragene und gut fundierte Kritik einer Minderheit einiges bewegen, gerade in lokalpolitischen Themen. Das da die lokalen Vertreter vorneweg gehen müssen, ist klar aber selbst selbst kleinere Beiträge von aussen können den Vertretern vor Ort da durchaus einen erklecklichen Rückhalt geben, wenn es hilft die öffentliche Meinung vor Ort zu mobilisieren.
Letztendlich haben wir es mit den Entscheidungsträgern in der lokalen Politik zu tun und da hilft es durchaus schon, diese öffentlich (Presse) und fundiert wg. Fehlentscheidungen zu kritisieren, schliesslich müssen die immer an die nächsten Wahlen denken. 
Ich habe als 1. Vorsitzender eines lokalen Angelvereins (140 Mitglieder in einer Stadt von 32000 Einwohnern) durch einen Leserbrief einen Stadtrat mal relativ "alt" aussehen lassen, was unserem Verein im Nachhinein eine Förderung einer in Eigenregie/-Finanzierung durchgeführten Umweltschutzmassnahme einbrachte in einer Höhe, die die Gemeinde vorher "ohne Flurschaden" politischer Art deutlich günstiger hätte haben können. 
Es ist also  bei weitem nicht immer eine Frage von der Anzahl aktiver Anhänger einer Protestbewegung sondern hauptsächlich wie man taktisch geschickt die Kritik an die Entscheidungsträger bringt.

Gruß
MeFo-schreck


----------



## Uwe_H (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Genau das wollte ich mit meinem Posting zum Ausdruck bringen.
Nichts anderes...


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo Axel,#h

ich kann mich deiner Meinung nur anschließen. Wir Angler in
Deutschland alleine können sicherlich so ein Projekt nicht kippen. Aber so wie ich Costas kenne, auch unseren Vertreter
auf Lolland habe ich bereits kontaktiert,so werden wir auf dem Laufenden gehalten. Sobald in DK entsprechende Aktionen der heimischen Angler anlaufen, sollte spätestens 
auch für interessierte Angler in Deutschland der Zeitpunkt gekommen sein die Kollegen zu unterstützen.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## angler1996 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Axel,#h
> 
> ich kann mich deiner Meinung nur anschließen. Wir Angler in
> Deutschland alleine können sicherlich so ein Projekt nicht kippen. Aber so wie ich Costas kenne, auch unseren Vertreter
> ...


 
Dies ist sicher ein gangbarer Weg, bin dabei.
So eine Idiotie, erst eine wirklich gelungene Renaturierung der Au , Bestandsentwicklung eines eigenständigen Lachsstammes und dann ne Lachszucht vor die Tür bauen.#d

Gruß A.


----------



## FangeNichts5 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Dies ist sicher ein gangbarer Weg, bin dabei.
> So eine Idiotie, erst eine wirklich gelungene Renaturierung der Au , Bestandsentwicklung eines eigenständigen Lachsstammes und dann ne Lachszucht vor die Tür bauen.#d
> 
> Gruß A.


 
Ich finde es ja noch stumpfsinniger, dass die EU erst ne Menge Geld in die Renaturierung des Lachsstammes der Skjern Au steckt und dann in eine Lachsfarm Geld stecken will, die das wieder kaputt macht#d


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Ich finde es ja noch stumpfsinniger, dass die EU erst ne Menge Geld in die Renaturierung des Lachsstammes der Skjern Au steckt und dann in eine Lachsfarm Geld stecken will, die das wieder kaputt macht#d


 


Hallo Timo,#h

woher stammt die Info,dass die EU dort Geld reinstecken
will?

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## FangeNichts5 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Timo,#h
> 
> woher stammt die Info,dass die EU dort Geld reinstecken
> will?
> ...


 
Hier: 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3220701&postcount=553

Ich verlasse mich da mal auf Costas` Infos


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Hier:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3220701&postcount=553
> 
> Ich verlasse mich da mal auf Costas` Infos


 

Danke,#h

habe ich überlesen.#q

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Costas (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo

Ein kleiner Update zum Projekt. Es ist noch aus fQuelle, aber hier in der Region sind die Leute bzw. Vereine nicht so sehr beunruhigt wie wir im AB.....der Grund ist, dass niemand echt daran glaubt, dass das Projekt beim Ministerium durchkommt. Es regnet an Klagen und Protesten aus allen Seiten und der Beschluss der Kommune wird (für mich erstaunlicherweise) locker genommen, ja fast ausgelacht. Ich hoffe, dass dies stimmt und dass wir bald auch die offizielle Bestätigung haben.

@Jürgen
Die Info zur EU-Hilfe habe ich nach einer schnellen Suche im DK-Google gefunden. Eine Seite hatte den genauen Betrag, die andere hatte als Angabe 30% der Investitionssumme. Beide führten mehr oder weniger zum gleichen Betrag.

Gruss
Costas


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Costas schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ein kleiner Update zum Projekt. Es ist noch aus fQuelle, aber hier in der Region sind die Leute bzw. Vereine nicht so sehr beunruhigt wie wir im AB.....der Grund ist, dass niemand echt daran glaubt, dass das Projekt beim Ministerium durchkommt. Es regnet an Klagen und Protesten aus allen Seiten und der Beschluss der Kommune wird (für mich erstaunlicherweise) locker genommen, ja fast ausgelacht. Ich hoffe, dass dies stimmt und dass wir bald auch die offizielle Bestätigung haben.
> 
> ...


 



 Hallo Costas,#h

 danke fürs Update.#6
 Jedenfalls schon mal gut,dass die Öffentlichkeit reagiert.

 Gruß
 Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## FangeNichts5 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hey Costas, hört sich schonmal gut an, dass das Projekt dort auf mächtig Gegenwind stößt. Nur hoffentlich nehmen die das dort jetzt nicht auf die leichte Schippe, denn es wird ja (wie du schreibst) recht locker genommen.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Das hört sich gut an Coasta:q


----------



## LAC (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Jürgen Breithardt
Jürgen, wie ich lese, hat dein posting betreffend des feuerzeuges hier im thread, ja eine flamme ausgelöst. Entschuldige, daß ich dein "dunhill" feuerzeug aus der dreier blisterpackung von lidl mitgenommen habe. Auf der heimfahrt, habe ich mir noch eine zigarette damit angezündet und ich war erstaunt, daß dieses einwegfeuerzeug seinen namen gerecht hat. Denn ich musste die flamme ausblasen, dass gas entwich jedoch weiter, - nun ist es leer! Hätte bald eine gtasvergiftung bekommen. Beim nächsten besuch werde ich dieses markenteil mitbringen und  - ohne eine miene zu verziehen - reklamieren. 
:q Du bekommst dann ein neues.


----------



## LAC (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Jürgen Breithardt
Jürgen, wie ich lese, hat dein posting betreffend des feuerzeuges hier im thread, ja eine flamme ausgelöst. Entschuldige, daß ich dein "dunhill" feuerzeug aus der dreier blisterpackung von lidl mitgenommen habe. Auf der heimfahrt, habe ich mir noch eine zigarette damit angezündet und ich war erstaunt, daß dieses einwegfeuerzeug seinen namen gerecht hat. Denn ich musste die flamme ausblasen, dass gas entwich jedoch weiter, - nun ist es leer! Hätte bald eine gtasvergiftung bekommen. Beim nächsten besuch werde ich dieses markenteil mitbringen und  - ohne eine miene zu verziehen - reklamieren. 
:q Du bekommst dann ein neues.


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Jürgen Breithardt
> Jürgen, wie ich lese, hat dein posting betreffend des feuerzeuges hier im thread, ja eine flamme ausgelöst. Entschuldige, daß ich dein "dunhill" feuerzeug aus der dreier blisterpackung von lidl mitgenommen habe. Auf der heimfahrt, habe ich mir noch eine zigarette damit angezündet und ich war erstaunt, daß dieses einwegfeuerzeug seinen namen gerecht hat. Denn ich musste die flamme ausblasen, dass gas entwich jedoch weiter, - nun ist es leer! Hätte bald eine gtasvergiftung bekommen. Beim nächsten besuch werde ich dieses markenteil mitbringen und - ohne eine miene zu verziehen - reklamieren.
> :q* Du bekommst dann ein neues.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## LAC (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Volkerma
Volker, das glaube ich dir, dass der textblock nicht lesbar ist. Ich hatte ihn bei jürgen lesbar geschrieben, jedoch war ich kurz draußen für eine zigarette und als ich zum pc zurück kam, war der text verschwunden. Dann wurde er zwischen tür und angel geschrieben - da ich keine zeit mehr hatte und nun etwas abstrakt ist.
Das hat sicherlich damit zu tun, dass bei mir, wenn es um fischartenschutz geht, sehr viel im kopf gespeichert ist und ich immer glaube, man würde es verstehen, was ich schreibe oder sage.
Versuche es jetzt erneut.
Über den europäischen lachs (salmo salar) wurde hier berichtet und costas sowie unser jungangler timo, schnitten alte lachsgeschichten an. Befasst man sich jedoch mit dieser fischart und forscht etwas tiefer, findet man in alten schriften - es ist förmlich heimatkunde - die tollsten geschichten über den lachs, da die flüsse voll mit dieser fischart  waren und so hat jeder fluss seine eigene geschichte. http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/maerz-2006/die-lenne.html

Das ist jedoch alles schnee von gestern.

Nun habe ich in nordrhein westfalen den fluss die lenne (nebenfluß der ruhr, die im rhein fließt) angeschnitten, da gerade dieser fluss, eines der besten beispiele in deutschland ist, wie ein fließgewässer im laufe eines jahrhunderts von der industrie vernichtet wurde. Kaum ein andere fluss in deutschland, wurde so geprägt von der industrie - er war biologisch förmlich tot. Mit diesem fluß habe ich mich in den 80ger jahren intensiv befasst, d.h. ein konzept entwickelt, welches das ministerium als ein pilotprojekt betrachtete - es ging um schleifung von wehranlagen, da dieses fließgewässer über 100 staustufen hat und ein großteil unüberwindlich für fischarten sind und vieles mehr.  Es wurde viel bewegt in den jahren, fischtreppen gebaut und viele kleine fischartenschutz projekte realisiert. Insgesamt gesehen war es ein millionenprojekt, dabei sah ich jedoch nicht den lachs - dieses wäre zu früh gewesen, da bis heute dieses fließgewässer vom rhein bis zur lenne noch nicht durchgängig für fische ist - die wasserqualität jedoch optimal ist. 
 Schwerpunktmäßig ging es um bedrohte kleinfischarten und andere fischarten u.a. die äsche, die ja auch eine standortbewegung durchführt z.b. bei hochwasser,  nach unseren telemetrischen  untersuchungen vor ort - die erstmals weltweit dort durchgeführt wurden.
Ich habe hart kämpfen müssen, auch bei den anglern, damit sie gelder locker machen für den besatz dieser nichtangelbaren kleinfischarten. Ich wurde zwar mit umweltpreisen bereichert, jedoch floss das geld sehr mühsam, da es ein ständiger kampf war mit den zuständigen behörden, vereinen, industrie usw.
An der sieg befasste man  zu der zeit mit dem lachs, pionierarbeit wurde dort geleistet und ich ziehe den hut vor diesen menschen, die sich dort für den lachs eingesetzt und aufgeopfert haben. Sie haben zwar viel lehrgeld bezahlt, da man damals über die wiedereinbürgerung des lachses kaum ahnung hatte, jedoch im laufe der jahre auch viel erreicht.
Der name lachs, ist was ganz besonders, früher ein arme leute essen, heute ein edelfisch, er kann mehr bewegen und auch gelder locker machen, als eine bedrohte kleinfischart, die auch wichtig ist. In deutschland am rhein entwickelte sich dann, ein länderübergreifendes projekt "lachs 2000"  Unvorstellbare summen wurden dafür von deutschland und den angrenzenden ländern locker gemacht. Ein beispiel, damit man sich ein bild machen kann. Vor jahren hat ein lebender lachs im rhein, etwa die summe gekostet, wie das auto von james bonds im film goldfinger gekostet hat.

Bei der skjern au, sah es etwas anders aus, dieses gewässer wurde nicht von der industrie vernichtet, sondern von der landwirtschaft. Überdüngung,  begradigungen und das tockenlegen der wiesen vernichteten den fluß. Die skjern mündung, die mal ein delta hatte wurde zum kanal und der fjord wurde förmlich durch austragung von ocker und düngemittel von den wiesen und entwässerungsgräben vernichtet. Die sichtweite im fjord, damals 1,5 m, veringerte sich auf 80 cm - eine robuste brackwasserfauna verschwand - es war ein todeskreislauf. Etwas gutes hatte er noch, einen lachsbestand. Vor gut einem jahrzehnt, hat der staat reagiert. Ländereien  im skern bereich wurden angekauft und ein renaturierungsprojekt welches über mehrere jahre lief durchgeführt. Es war nordeuropas teuerstes naturschutzprojekt - ein naturschutzprojekt ersten ranges, z.b. für zugvögel, aber auch für den lachs, der trotz der neg. auswirkung noch hier vorkam, der lachsstamm ist mehrere tausend jahre alt. 
Die skjern-projekt wurde ausgezeichnet mit dem europa preis  - es ist traumhaft, was dort für mensch und tier realisiert wurde.

Nun machen sich einige personen in hvide sande gedanken, im fjord eine lachsfarm zu errichten, nun will ich nicht all diese negativen punkte aufzählen, die diese lachsfarmen in anderen ländern angerichtet haben, jedoch sind diese punkte den fachleuten bestens bekannt.
Ich mache mir gedanken, wer macht sich da gedanken - Hvide sande lebt von der fischerei, jedoch hängt diese am seidenen faden, denn der fischreihafen in esbjerg ist geschlossen und hvide sande wird - so sehe ich es - folgen, dieses kann man auch nicht aufhalten, da der tag kommen wird, wo keine fische mehr für die fischerei da sind. Eine idee hatten sie ja schon, einen überseehafen anzulegen, all dieses sind für mich zeichen, das es krieselt mit der fischerei und sie nach neuen möglichkeiten schauen. Es sieht so aus, als wenn sie sich ihr eigenes grab geschaufelt hätten.
Nun peilt man eine lachszucht an - über die folgen machen sich dann andere gedanken.
Zum glück kennt man diese folgen und sie  können sich nicht vorstellen, was sie für einen druck von außen bekommen, von naturschützen, angelvereine usw.  da, wie ich schon erwähnt habe, die negative auswirkung bestens bekannt sind.
Ich bin gerne bereit, mich etwas dafür einzusetzten z.b. eine unterschriftenaktion zu organisieren, die dann den zuständigen ämtern zugeschickt wird, mehr geht jedoch nicht, da es sonst wahnsinnige zeit und kraft kostet.
Werde mir jedoch mal gedanken machen, wie wir angler uns ohne großen aufwand beteiligen können, damit sie auch von deutschland ein zeichen sehen, dass wir uns für den wildlachs in der skjern au einsetzen, der durch solch eine lachsfarm gefährdet ist. 
LG Otto


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo ne Unterschriftenaktion wäre doch schonmal ein guter anfang oder ? Die Listen lassen sich dann schnell ausdrucken und dann gehts los zum verteilen. Nacher können wir sie gesammelt wieder zu Otto schicken und er gibt sie da ab wo sie hinmüssen. Ich habe schon hier in Angelladen gefragt. Der würde die auch bei sich hinlegen. 

mfg


----------



## Uwe_H (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Man sollte vielleicht mal abwarten was sich in Dänemark tut. 
Als nächsten Schritt die deutschen Angelzeitschriften sensibilisieren, die Angelreiseveranstalter die die Skjern im Programm haben.
Über deren Kataloge und Printausgaben, Internetpräsenzen könnte man sich beispielsweise Petitionen beschaffen die man unetrschrieben an eine Sammeladresse schicken könnte.
Diese Petition sollte natürlich zweisprachig, deutsch und dänisch geschrieben sein, so dass sie auch jeder verstehen kann. 
Magazinen wie Fliegenfischen, Fisch und Fliege oder auch dem Fliegenfischerforum sollte eigentlich etwas daran liegen die Berichterstattung über dieses Projekt aufzunehmen und sich am "deutschen Zeichen" zu beteiligen.

Allerdings: So lange die dänischen Kollegen das so völlig entspannt sehen, wird dort niemand die deutsche Histerie verstehen können und schon haben wir unser Einmischungsproblem.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Ich habe inzwischen eine Antwort von einem Bekannten in Norwegen erhalten, den ich bzgl. der Dimension der in HS geplanten Anlage (1000 Tonnen/Jahr) um Auskunft gebeten hatte.
Der Standardkäfig in Norge hat folgende Dimensionen: 30 m Durchmesser und geht dann 30 m in die Tiefe.
Am Anfang der Mast befinden sich ca. 1000.000 (eine Million) "Smolts" in so einem Käfig, mit steigender Grösse werden sie dann auf mehrere Käfige verteilt, so dass nach Erreichung der Schlachtreife (3-6 Kg) nach ca. 1,5 Jahren immer noch gewaltige 200.000 Lachse in so einem Käfig sind, das sind fast 10 Lachse/Kubikmeter, da ein solcher Käfig ein Volumen von rund 21000 Kubikmeter hat (15m x 15m x 3,14 (Pi) x 30 m)-->also könnte die komplette geplante Jahresproduktion von 1000 Tonnen (200.000 Fische á 5 Kg) sich in so einem Käfig befinden. Allerdings muss man natürlich für HS noch folgendes rechnen: 30 m in die tiefe gehen , ist da einfach nicht möglich, maximal vielleicht 2 m  --> es müssten also nur für die Unterbringung einer Jahresproduktion 15 solcher Käfige vorhanden sein. Wenn man noch einrechnet, dass dieses Mastziel erst nach ca. 1,5 Jahren erreicht ist und man noch weitere Käfige für die Aufzucht der kleineren Lachse benötigt und Ausweichkäfige für Umsetzungen so würde ich überschlägig schätzen das mindestes 40-50 solcher Käfige mit Durchmesser 30 m und Tiefe von 2 m für die Anlage nötig wären...
Das entspricht der Fläche (nur der Käfige, ohne Gebäude etc.) von 4-5 Fussballplätzen (UEFA-Standard 105x 68 m). 

Ein weiteres Problem neben Überdüngung, Sauerstoff, Medikamenten, Hormonen und genetischer Verfälschung des Skjern-Au-Stammes durch "Aussreiser" das hier noch nicht genannt wurde  ist das Thema "Lachsläuse".
In Norwegen verursachen die Lachsläuse immer massiver Probleme, da diese inzwischen resistent gegen alle Medikamente geworden sind. Die Lachsläuse vermehren sich in solchen Farmen geradezu explosiv und schädigen auch freilebende Fische (nicht nur Lachse) durch extremen Befall so intensiv, dass sie oft eingehen.
Auf den Standort Ringköbing Fjord projeziert, würden die um die Anlage herumschwimmenden Lachsläuse 
1. die aufsteigenden Lachse auf dem Weg in die Skjern Au befallen, da diese aber in kurzer Zeit danach das Süsswasser erreichen würden die Lachsläuse dann sterben (vertragen kein Süsswasser) 
2. sich in Massen auf die absteigenden "Smolts" (2-3jährige Jung-Lachse mit 15-18 cm) auf dem Weg ins Meer aus dem Skjern-Au-Stamm stürzen und dies ist für den Skjern-Au-Stamm eine wirklich grosse Gefahr, da die jungen Smolts bei starkem Lachslaus-Befall wohl eine recht hohe Sterblichhkeit hätten-->weniger Rückkehrer.

Ich hoffe, dass der Widerstand vor Ort aus all den hier genannten Gründen so massiv sein wird, dass dieses Projekt zumindest an dieser so ökologisch sensiblen Stelle "eingestampft" wird. 
@ Otto und Costas
Sollte eine Unterschriften-Sammlung gestartet werden, lasst es uns wissen, meine Unterstützung hättet ihr sicher! 
Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## LAC (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ MeFo-Schreck
ich habe mir auch schon gedanken gemacht, wie groß die anlage wird, denn der fjord hat ja keine tiefe - hinzu kommt, er hat nicht die wasserqualität, wie in den norwegischen fjorden - er ist ja förmlich vom meer abgeschnitten und nur durch die schleuse verbunden, d.h. es wird mit mehr chemie gearbeitet, damit keine krankheiten ausbrechen. 
Man wird es nicht anschneiden bei den gesprächen, sie werden immer sauber arbeiten, jedoch sollte die anlage gebaut werden, wird man es einsetzen, da sie keine verluste machen wollen.

Das problem mit den lachsläusen ist ja bekannt bei den fachleuten, hier sehe ich die große gefahr, denn  in den ehemals guten lachsflüsse in norwegen, wo in der mündung eines flusses, eine lachsfarm im meer angelegt wurde,  ist durch diese laus der lachsbestand im laufe der jahre stark dezimiert worden. So ist es auch in anderen ländern.  Die ergebnisse der untersuchungen und die fangstatistiken sprechen eine deutliche sprache.
In der sjkern au  wird jedoch der bestand größer, deshalb zählt heute dieses gewässer zu den besten  lachsflüssen der welt.
Das wird dann nicht mehr der fall sein und alle arbeit die man bis jetzt gemacht hat,  damit die skjern au einen guten lachsbestand bekommt und vieles mehr, war umsonst.

Ich  bin bereit eine unterschriftenaktion ins leben zu rufen und mache mir gedanken, wie man sie ohne große arbeit erstellen kann. Leite sie auch weiter, jedoch mehr nicht, da ich, wie schon erwähnte, andere aufgaben bewältigen muss - da sollen sich fachleute aus den naturschutzverbänden mit befassen, die ein honorar bekommen. Ich habe in meinem leben genug für die umwelt gemacht ohne und mit honorar, jetzt sollen die jungen kämpfer sich für den erhalt der natur einsetzen - wenn nicht, können sie  geld spenden, damit die honorierten fachleute sich noch stärker dafür einsetzen können. 
Ich werfe nicht das handtuch - jedoch kenne ich die arbeit, die dafür erforderlich ist und da ich nicht mehr aktiv dabei bin, geht es nur so bei mir, wie ich es erwähnt habe. 
LG


----------



## FangeNichts5 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Dieses ganze Thema regt mich dazu an, einen Bericht zu schreiben.
Wenn es euch nichts ausmacht, könnte ich mich da vielleicht mal ransetzen, um auch die Boardies jenseits des HS-Threads zu informieren|rolleyes


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Dieses ganze Thema regt mich dazu an, einen Bericht zu schreiben.
> Wenn es euch nichts ausmacht, könnte ich mich da vielleicht mal ransetzen, um auch die Boardies jenseits des HS-Threads zu informieren|rolleyes


Wir sind ein freies Land , Genehmigungen brauchst Du für sowas nicht! Hau in die Tasten!#h


----------



## FangeNichts5 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Wir sind ein freies Land , Genehmigungen brauchst Du für sowas nicht! Hau in die Tasten!#h



Jo, ich werde mich dann ab heute Abend mal dran setzen. Eine Menge Fakten usw. habe ich hier ja schon


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Ich habe inzwischen eine Antwort von einem Bekannten in Norwegen erhalten, den ich bzgl. der Dimension der in HS geplanten Anlage (1000 Tonnen/Jahr) um Auskunft gebeten hatte.
> Der Standardkäfig in Norge hat folgende Dimensionen: 30 m Durchmesser und geht dann 30 m in die Tiefe.
> Am Anfang der Mast befinden sich ca. 1000.000 (eine Million) "Smolts" in so einem Käfig, mit steigender Grösse werden sie dann auf mehrere Käfige verteilt, so dass nach Erreichung der Schlachtreife (3-6 Kg) nach ca. 1,5 Jahren immer noch gewaltige 200.000 Lachse in so einem Käfig sind, das sind *fast 10 Lachse/Kubikmeter*, da ein solcher Käfig ein Volumen von rund 21000 Kubikmeter hat (15m x 15m x 3,14 (Pi) x 30 m)-->also könnte die komplette geplante Jahresproduktion von 1000 Tonnen (200.000 Fische á 5 Kg) sich in so einem Käfig befinden. Allerdings muss man natürlich für HS noch folgendes rechnen: 30 m in die tiefe gehen , ist da einfach nicht möglich, maximal vielleicht 2 m --> es müssten also nur für die Unterbringung einer Jahresproduktion 15 solcher Käfige vorhanden sein. Wenn man noch einrechnet, dass dieses Mastziel erst nach ca. 1,5 Jahren erreicht ist und man noch weitere Käfige für die Aufzucht der kleineren Lachse benötigt und Ausweichkäfige für Umsetzungen so würde ich überschlägig schätzen das mindestes 40-50 solcher Käfige mit Durchmesser 30 m und Tiefe von 2 m für die Anlage nötig wären...
> Das entspricht der Fläche (nur der Käfige, ohne Gebäude etc.) von 4-5 Fussballplätzen (UEFA-Standard 105x 68 m).
> ...


 

Hallo Axel,#h

wie immer eine hervorragende Recherche von dir.#6


@ Otto,#h

erinnerst du dich noch an die verhgangene Woche genannte 
Zahl,die ich dir genannt habe?
Lag ich mit meiner Berechnung ja voll im Zentrum.


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Uwe_H (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Das ist ja bald genauso eng wie in einer Hühnerbatterie...Respekt. 
Ich bin allerdings auch gespannt wie hier mit der geringen Wassertiefe im Fjord umgegangen werden soll.
Vielleicht sehen es deshalb die Ortsansässigen etwas lockerer weil sie wissen, dass das Projekt nicht zu realisieren ist?


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Das ist ja bald genauso eng wie in einer Hühnerbatterie...Respekt.
> Ich bin allerdings auch gespannt wie hier mit der* geringen Wassertiefe i*m Fjord umgegangen werden soll.
> Vielleicht sehen es deshalb die Ortsansässigen etwas lockerer weil sie wissen, dass das Projekt* nicht zu realisieren ist?*





Das ist auch meine Hoffnung,obwohl ich mir einfach nicht vorstellen kann,dass die potentiellen Betreiber sich nicht
vorher Kundig gemacht haben sollen.#c

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Axel,#h
> 
> wie immer eine hervorragende Recherche von dir.#6
> 
> ...


Mange Takk! 
Ohne vernünftige Recherche der Grundlagen und Fakten bei so einer Sache geht garnix sonst wird man evtl. von den Befürwortern eines solchen Projektes mangels eigenen Wissens öffentlich "zerpflückt" und erleidet Schiffbruch.

Eine weiter Sache bin ich noch am recherchieren, ich hatte irgenwo mal "im Vorbeilaufen" gelesen, dass in der ersten Hälfte des 20. Jahrhunderts der Lachsstamm der Skjern Au mit Lachsbrütlingen aus dem Rhein ergänzt wurde, dazu suche ich noch eine belastbare Quelle (vielleicht hat hier jemnad solche ein Quelle parat?). Zu der Zeit (1910-1930)war der Rhein-Lachs noch so zahlreich (obwohl auch da schon auf dem deutlich absteigenden Ast), dass die Lachs-Brütlinge exportiert werden konnten. Insofern ist auch der ehemalige Rheinstamm in der Skjern Au noch genetisch in Teilen vorhanden, evtl. ist dies auch ein Grund dafür, dass der jetzige Skjern-Au-Stamm so relativ grosswüchsig ist, schliesslich wurden früher im Rhein Lachse bis 35 Kg gefangen

Gruß
Axel/MeFo-Schreck


----------



## LAC (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Jürgen
ich entsinne mich - so sieht es aus. 
Bei dieser tiefe, werden sie große probleme bekommen, denn durch die schlechte sichtweite im fjord sind die wassserpflanzen abgestorben, die durch ihre wurzeln den boden festigen. Bei sturm im fjord wird der boden aufgewühlt und faulschlamm freigesetzt. Die wissen nicht was sie tun.
Kann ja sein, dass sie diese anlage im hafen anlegen, da die fischkutter demnächst an der kette liegen, d.h. einige werden dann nur noch futter für die lachszucht besorgen. Dieses könnten auch ein hintergrundgedanke sein sein. Geplant war ja auch - einen kanal zu graben durch den fjord von Hvide sande bis ringköbing, damit größere schiffe dort fahren können. Diese schiffe sollen dann die windkraftanlagen abholen, die dann in hvide sande gelagert werden, direkt neben den ferienhäusern |supergri und dann von hvide sande  - verschifft werden. 
All diese ideen die sie haben, sind für mich zuckungen, weil irgendwo es am knisteren ist - ich glaube die fischerei bricht langsam dort zusammen und sie suchen neue möglichkeiten damit arbeitsplätze geschaffen werden. 
Vor jahren habe ich schon gepostet - es wird enden wie bei den goldgräberstädten in amerika  -  ein museumshafen könnten sie errichten.

@ MeFo-Schreck
Axel, dieses ist mir neu mit dem rhein lachs. Bei meinen recherchen habe ich nur von dem über tausend jahre alten lachsstamm der skjern au gelesen.

@ FangeNichts
Timo, wie Axel es schon gepostet hat - du bist frei und kannst schreiben was du willst, jedoch pass auf, dass du fachlich keine fehler machst - sie kommen wie ein bumerang zurück. 
Das problem ist, du erkennst die fehler nicht. Zum einarbeiten zwei links 
http://oceans.greenpeace.org/de/unsere-ozeane/aquakulturenhttp://
www.arbeitskreis-indianer.at/Deutsch/Laxes%20Verhalten%20der%20Lachsindustrie.pdf

Im internet kannst du zwei jahre lesen und alles schön festhalten. :q  300 seiten von chile habe ich noch - soll ich sie dir senden, für deine promotion ? :q  
Gruß otto


----------



## FangeNichts5 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ LAC
Otto, Ich werde aufpassen, dass mir keiner auf die Finger hauen wird#6


----------



## goeddoek (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Moin zusammen #h

Finde ich klasse, was hier alles an Infos zusammengetragen wird. Tatsächlich ist auf dänischen Seiten im Moment wenig zu sehen. Eventuell sehen unseren Angelkollegen das wirklich nicht als Bedrohung an.

@ Axel

Ist mir neu. Vom umgekehrten Fall weiß ich. Also, dass Lachse aus Dänemark in den Rhein eingesetzt wurden > http://www.vildlaks.dk/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=14&Itemid=29


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Moin zusammen #h
> 
> @ Axel
> 
> Ist mir neu. Vom umgekehrten Fall weiß ich. Also, dass Lachse aus Dänemark in den Rhein eingesetzt wurden > http://www.vildlaks.dk/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=14&Itemid=29


 
Ja der umgekehrte Weg von der Skjern an den Rhein war mir auch bekannt und der Grund dafür sollte eben genau der sein, dass Durch den Gentransfer vom Rhein in die Skjern Au im letzen Jahrhundert dort noch genetisches Rheinlachsmaterial vorhanden ist. Dummerweise habe ich bisher die Quelle noch nicht gefunden, in der ich das mal wie schon gesagt "im Vorbeilaufen" gelesen habe. Vielleicht schreibe ich mal eben das Dansk Center for Vildlaks (deine Quelle) an, evtl. haben die da 'ne Info... 
Gruß
Axel/MeFo-Schreck


----------



## angler1996 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Mefo-Schreck,
 wenn ich mich recht entsinne , stand zu dieser Vermischung der Lachstämme was auf einer der Tafeln in den Info-Hütten entlang der Skjern. Aber Angaben ohne "Geschütz"
Gruß A.


----------



## LAC (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ MeFo-Schreck
Axel, dass aus dem skjern gewässer in den letzten jahren lachse nach deutschland verkauft wurden ist bekannt. Vor jahren habe ich mich ein wenig mit dem lachs beschäftigt, ich meine ich hätte gelesen, dass in der skjern au noch der alte lachsstamm vorhanden ist, da man durch elektrisches abfischen und zucht, den lachsbestand im skjern fliessgewässersystem gestützt hat. So ist es bei mir im kopf hängen geblieben, es kann jedoch sein, dass auch im skjern gewässer inzwischen mit einem anderen lachsstamm gearbeitet wurde -  wir sitzen ja nicht an der quelle. 
Sollte es so sein, dann ist es so und wir können es nicht rückgängig machen. Auch hier streiten sich die wissenschaftler, die einen lehnen diesen gentransfer ab, die anderen nicht. 
Das ein skjernlachs, der eine laichaufstieg von ca. 60 km macht, im rhein etwas länger schwimmen muss, kann sich jeder vorstellen. Gut 10 mal so weit, muss er schwimmen. Ein knackpunkt, wo die wissenschaftler unterschiedliche meinungen haben. Beim lachsprojekt 2000 habe ich zig seiten darüber gelesen, bin jedoch nicht schlauer geworden, es ging hü und hot, jedoch kann ich 60 km von 600 km unterscheiden und es ist schwer und es braucht zeit aus einem 100 m läufer einen marathonläufer zu machen. 
Jedoch war der lachs in NRW ausgestorben, als man sich gedanken machte, aus dem rhein mit nebenflüsse wieder ein lachsgewässer zu zaubern.
Nach meinen unterlagen, weist eine lachsfangstatistik für den regierungsbezirk düsseldorf von 1890 bis 1925 die höchste fangmenge von 6143 stück mit einem angeblichen durchschnittsgewicht von 10 kg für das jahr 1907 aus. Danach gingen die fänge kontinuierlich zurück. Von 1945-1949 elebte der lachsfang noch einen kleinen aufschwung, um dann völlig zu erliegen. Bis etwa 1895 hat allein der fischereipächter in herdecke (ruhr) alljährlich 800 bis 1000 pfund lachs in der ruhr gefangen.
Am 22. nov.1985 wurde zum ersten mal wieder ein lachs (  80 cm lang/ 10,5 pfund) in der ruhr  gefangen, an der raffelberger brücke bei mülheim.
Zu der damaligen zeit, waren die gewässer sehr verschmutzt, oft wurde von fischsterben in den zeitungen berichtet und die öffentlichkeit sah ungeheuere schaumbildungen auf den gewässern, die folgen des einsatzes sogenannter harter detergentien. Sehr beliebt war auch damals die chemische fischerei mit kokkelskörner. Es handelt sich um samen, die ein hochgiftiges alkloid (picrotoxin) enthalten, das die fische tötet, ohne das fleisch ungenießbar zu machen. Aber auch das fischen mit explodierenden stoffen wurde betrieben. So hat jeder fluss seine eigene geschichte bis zur heutigen zeit, wo beim rhein das projekt lachs 2000 angesagt ist. Informationen gibt es auch darüber, wer sich schlau machen will, google liefert 233 tausend.
Das ist zwar alles sehr interessant, jedoch hat dieses nichts mit den lachsanlagen zu tun, die immer mehr werden auf dem nördlichen erdball, man wandert sogar aus und züchtet sie in regionen wo der europäische lachs nicht vorkommt. Nun habe ich mich auch da vor jahren etwas schlau gemacht und reichlich gelesen, die beeinträchtigungen sind ja inzwischen bestens bekannt und umweltschützer laufen sturm in den ländern wo sie angelegt wurden.
Interessant ist jedoch, daß eine große zuchtfirma aus norwegen, eine zuchtstation in südamerika errichtet hat, so wurde berichtet im fernsehen. Ich glaube, es war eine halbe millionen euro, die diese firma als spende dem naturschutzverband WWF gegeben hat. Nun darf jeder lachs, das gütesiegel vom WWF führen. Darüber hat sich nicht nur die redaktion vom fernsehen gedanken gemacht, sondern ich auch, denn dieses ist der hammer und ich suche da eine verbindung zum umweltschutz. So wie berichtet wurde, hat man dieses geld angenommen, da man jetzt einen direkten draht zum betreiber hat und ihn nun - durch den direkten kontakt - wissenschaftlich beraten kann. Jedenfalls läuft jetzt alles gut,  etwa eine halbe millionen hat WWF bekommen und der lachs ein gütesiegel vom WWF. #q
Was soll ich dazu sagen, es muss wohl eine gute verbindung entstanden sein.

http://www.gourmet-report.de/artikel/334329/Norwegische-Lachszucht-Industrie.html
http://www.nzz.ch/nachrichten/panorama/norwegen_will_ethik_in_der_lachszucht_1.2233673.html
http://derstandard.at/1268701039980/Preise-steigen-Alpenrepublik-fischt-nach-Lachs
http://www.ardmediathek.de/ard/servlet/content/3517136?documentId=3971992




Axel, als ich mich damals mit dem lachs etwas beschäftigt habe und mich diese anlagen interessierten, da verstand ich die welt nicht mehr, was die umweltschützer alles gemacht haben, sie sind auf die barrikaden gegangen. Sie haben alles versucht, protestmärsche, transparente, tagungen usw. usw. von land zu land waren die aktionen anders und ihre hilferufe, waren spannend wie ein krimi, damit solche anlagen nicht gebaut bzw. still gelegt werden. Es ist ein harter kampf, nie hätte ich gedacht, dass jetzt in hvide sande, auch solch eine anlage entstehen soll., da ja von seiten des amtes auch zuchtanlagen hier gekauft und geschlossen wurden, da sie mit dem fliessgewässer verbunden waren z.b. bei uns an der au.
Bei dieser aktion hier, finde ich es gut, wenn man punktemäßig, die neg. auswirkungen dieser anlagen kurz beschreibt  und zusammen mit einer unterschriftenliste den zuständigen behörden zusendet. Wenn dieses steht, setzte ich mich gerne mit den mediengesellschaften in verbindung, da ich bestens die wege kenne, damit die welt darüber informiert wird.    
Will man mehr machen, sollte man einen naturschutzverein gründen und durch die beiträge, solche aktionen finanzieren. 
Ich kenne genug davon, die dadurch leben und gute arbeit leisten, war selbst mal bei einem der größten verbände als pressesprecher tätig und im wissenschaftlichem beirat. Mit einer halben millionen - arbeiten experten tag und nacht und die macher von hvide sande würde verrückt werden, wenn  dieser negative beigeschmack in den medien erscheint. Nicht das beste für die touristenstadt hvide sande - der nabel der welt, könnte einen nabelbruch bekommen, dieser würde schon eintreten, wenn man nur die scheixxe erwähnt, die dort im wasser dann schwimmt. Es ist der dreck einer kleinstadt  - der die badestrände leer fegt.


Noch etwass lustiges, vor jahren hatte ich mal eine schnappsidee und veröffentlichte sie hier im thread, da sie dem angler zugute kommen würde. Man sollte in hvide sande, käfige mit seefische im wasser anlegen. Der angler kann dann mit frauchen mit dem tretboot zum fangkorb trampeln und auf dorsch und wenn er mehr bezahlt auf  mefo oder lachs gehen. Es ist dann eine put&take anlage für seefische. Hochseeangeltouren, wo man seekrank werden kann und keine garantie auf fische hat, sind dann out. Es war eine schnappsidee, jedoch liegt sie im trend, wenn ich die put&take anlagen durchleuchte. 
Da bekam ich eine nachricht, wo man zu mir sagte: otto, ich komme gerade aus japan, da sind schon solche anlagen gebaut. So verrückt ist die welt - es kann ja sein, dass sie dieses in hvide sande auch gelesen haben und jetzt richtig zuschlagen mit lachsfarmen.:q 
Ich glaube, dass die bürger von hvide sande sowie die, die dort vom tourismus leben, sich nicht vorstellen, womit hvide sande belastet wird, wenn solch eine zuchtanlage in hvide sande entsteht. Es wird ein nabelbruch werden, etwas negatives, wo hvide sande schwer mit zu kämpfen hat - vielleicht auch ein genickbruch, denn all diese informationen, aktionen usw. sind sehr medienfreundlich - wer will schon baden im dreckwasser.
LG Otto


----------



## fischflotz (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Moin,
wollte mich mal zwischenzeiztlich mal bei allen hier im Trööt für die tollen Infos bedanken. Hier wird nicht nur gelabert, sondern da steckt fundiertes Wissen dahinter. #6
Ich hatte am letzten Sonntag ein kurzes Mail über das Thema Lachsfarm an Fisch&Fang und an die Angelwoche geschickt. Von Fisch&Fang habe ich auch eine Antwort bekommen. Die bedanken sich für die Info, aber leider könnten sie da auch nichts machen. Die Angelwoche hat nicht mal geantwortet.
Ich denke die Medien klinken sich erst ein wenn was passiert. Vielleicht passen "negative" Berichte auch nicht in ihr Konzept. In den Angelzeitungen stehen ja nur positive Sachen, es sei denn es geht gegen den Kormoran. 
Weis man eigentlich ab wann diese Lachsfarm geplant ist?


----------



## Costas (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



fischflotz schrieb:


> Moin,
> wollte mich mal zwischenzeiztlich mal bei allen hier im Trööt für die tollen Infos bedanken. Hier wird nicht nur gelabert, sondern da steckt fundiertes Wissen dahinter. #6
> Ich hatte am letzten Sonntag ein kurzes Mail über das Thema Lachsfarm an Fisch&Fang und an die Angelwoche geschickt. Von Fisch&Fang habe ich auch eine Antwort bekommen. Die bedanken sich für die Info, aber leider könnten sie da auch nichts machen. Die Angelwoche hat nicht mal geantwortet.
> Ich denke die Medien klinken sich erst ein wenn was passiert. Vielleicht passen "negative" Berichte auch nicht in ihr Konzept. In den Angelzeitungen stehen ja nur positive Sachen, es sei denn es geht gegen den Kormoran.
> Weis man eigentlich ab wann diese Lachsfarm geplant ist?



Hallo 

Eine Anlage ist ja schon dort. Sie müsste nur umgebaut werden. Wenn keine Klagen kommen würden (Einreichefrist ist bis zum 16.2.) dann könnten sie sofort loslegen. Aufgrund der zahlreichen Klagen schätze ich, dass sich ein allfälliger Start bis Ende Jahr verschieben könnte.

Mag sein dass die Farm die "modernste und sicherste" der Welt sein könnte. Es gibt aber eine weitere Bedrohung für das Flüchten von Lachsen in den Ringköbing-Fjord: der Mensch! Gewisse "tierfreundliche" Organisationen befreien immer wieder welche die Tiere von Massenproduktionen. Nicht selten sehen wir hier in DK Beispiele, wo Nerze durch solch Aktionen befreit werden und grosse Schäden in deren Umgebung verursachen und andere Tiere verdrängen. Eine ähnliche Aktion wäre bei einer Lachsfarm, die ein so grosses Interesse erweckt, nicht undenkbar. Über die Folgen haben wir bereits diskutiert.

Gruss
Costas


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Und selbst wenn (was ich bezweifle) diese Lachsfarm ausbruchssicher wäre, bleiben dann ja noch all die anderen Probleme, die wir hier erwähnt haben.
Massive Belastung des Ringköbingfjordes mit Futter, Fäkalien, Medikamenten, Hormonen und den Lachsläusen, die alle für sich eine grosse Gefahr für die Natur im allgemeinen und den Skjern-Au-Lachs im speziellen darstellen.
Gruß
Axel/MeFo-Schreck


----------



## LAC (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



fischflotz schrieb:


> Moin,
> wollte mich mal zwischenzeiztlich mal bei allen hier im Trööt für die tollen Infos bedanken. Hier wird nicht nur gelabert, sondern da steckt fundiertes Wissen dahinter. #6
> Ich hatte am letzten Sonntag ein kurzes Mail über das Thema Lachsfarm an Fisch&Fang und an die Angelwoche geschickt. Von Fisch&Fang habe ich auch eine Antwort bekommen. Die bedanken sich für die Info, aber leider könnten sie da auch nichts machen. Die Angelwoche hat nicht mal geantwortet.
> Ich denke die Medien klinken sich erst ein wenn was passiert. Vielleicht passen "negative" Berichte auch nicht in ihr Konzept. In den Angelzeitungen stehen ja nur positive Sachen, es sei denn es geht gegen den Kormoran.
> Weis man eigentlich ab wann diese Lachsfarm geplant ist?



@Fischflotz
Das ist nett, dass du dich bemüht hast. Es ist jedoch schwer fuß zu fassen im netz der verlagsanstalten. Sie bekommen täglich zig meldungen und einige rutschen sofort weiter zum papierkorb. Da jeder verlag anders gelagert ist und mit den ausgaben d.h. zeitung, magazin usw. sie eine spezielle zielgruppe ansprechen wollen. Ein problem ist, wenn es um umweltschutz geht, dass diese rubrik - etwas allgemeines ist - und noch nicht diesen stellenwert hat, wie halt ein fangbericht mit dicken fischen in den angelzeitungen.
Man opfert für dieses thema- wenn es nicht ein umweltmagazin ist - nur wenige zeilen bzw. seiten und man muss sich schon im medienschungel auskennen um dort fuß zu fassen.
Ich finde, dass es kein negativer bericht wird, sondern ein positiver, sogar ein ganz wichtiger, da es um die vernichtung vom wildlachs geht, in einem der besten lachsflüsse der welt. Hinzu kommt die gewässerverschutzung, wo flora, fauna sowie der mensch betroffen wird. Richtig eingestilt, wird es funktionieren, jedoch muss man handfeste fakten vorlegen. Auch wenn wir von den umweltschützern oft angegriffen werden, stehen wir bei  dieser aktion auf der sauberen seite.


@ Costas, 
für mich sind es zwei paar schuhe, eine lachsfarm und eine nerzfarm. Ich kenne keinen fall, wo tierschützer, lachse befreit haben, das wäre eine katastrophe, jedoch reichlich fälle, wo sie diese nerze freigelassen haben. Natürlich kenne ich umweltschützer, die fische aus netzen befreit haben, es waren stellnetze und fischer aufgestellt haben und tiere die sonst dort qualvoll verendet wären, z.b. haie oder schildkröten 
Hier wo ich im einsatz war unter wasser und ein tier das leben geschenkt habe: 
http://www.lydumartcenter.com/wissenschaft/meeresschildkroeten.html

Bei den nerzen bemängeln sie die tierhaltung, da sie unter katastrophalen bedingungen  gehalten werden (der lachs hat es ja auch nicht gut) und in deutschland sind deswegen schon einige nerzfarmen in schleswig-holstein geschlossen worden. In dänemark sind diese anlagen ja an jeder ecke zu sehen, es sind meistens landwirte die sie betreiben, die damit auf ihrem grund und boden richtig geld machen. Sie sind halt bauernschlau und erweitern sich noch, indem sie ein loch buddel und daraus eine put&take anlage machen, denn die schießen hier auch wie pilze aus dem boden - sie passen sich dem trend an, d.h. wo man ohne wenig arbeit viel geld mit macht, da sie die nase voll haben, möhren oder kartoffeln aus dem boden zu ziehen.
Wenn diese tierschützer, solch eine nerzfarm öffnen, dass die tiere aus diesen anlagen entkommen, bewegen sie sich meistens im umkreis von 25qkm, ärgern jedoch noch den bauern, bzw. die umgebung, wenn dort federvieh gehalten wird, da sie diese fressen, jedoch werden die meisten in freier natur verenden. Nur ganz wenige kommen durch, da freut sich dann der jäger, da sie freiwild sind und geschossen werden dürfen, welches nicht der fall ist beim europäischen tier, da er unter artenschutz steht.
Diese befreiung sehe ich nicht so schlimm an, als die lachse, die normal aus den lachsfarmen entweichen.
Als an unsere au,  im unteren bereich noch eine fischzuchtanstalt war, da waren zig regenbogenforellen in unserem gewässer, jetzt ist keine mehr da. Sie kamen aus zuchtanstalten, da sie angefressene flossen hatten, das ist normal, da man versucht auf kleinsten raum, den größten gewinn zu machen. Oft treten dann probleme auf, weil sie nicht so richtig ahnung haben und dann wird aber auch alles eingesetzt bis hin zur chemeie, damit sie ja keinen taler verlieren.

Costas, zurück zum skjern lachs. Hast du genaue informationen, wo, wie, was und wann dort etwas gebaut werden soll. Ich habe nur die informationen hier aus dem thread. Wenn du diese hast bzw. ein vorstandsmitglied vom angelverein kennst, der diese informationen und unterlagen hat, dann opfere ich gerne einige stunden und komme bei dir vorbei, damit ich hand- und stichfestes material bekomme. Die beeinträchtigungen sind mir bekannt und ich würde einen pressebericht schreiben. Solltest du kein material haben, dann versuch, dass einige herren vom vorstand der angelvereine beim treffen dieses mitbringen. Es ist von großer wichtigkeit, daß ein vertreter vom angelverein dabei ist. Eine unterschriftenaktion zu starten, ist das schnellste. Den termin könnten wir erst anfang märz machen, da ich noch einige termine im ausland habe, dienstag barcelona, freitag teneriffa. Am 02.03 bin ich zurück. Wenn es dir recht ist, können wir am monatg den 07.03. uns treffen. Zu der zeit,  ist bei mir ein freund, der sich mit fische  (er ist auch angler) und mit der natur auskennt, den bringe ich dann mit. Habe ihn zwar noch nicht gefragt, da ich ihn jedoch gut kenne, wird er dabei sein.
Würde mich freuen, wenn es klappt und nun hau rein, damit einige herren vom vorstand der angelvereine dabei sind - sonst müssen sie zusehen, wie sie alleine zurecht kommen.
Der Termin kann auch nach hinten verschoben werden.
Wie siehst du dieses ?
Gruss otto


----------



## Costas (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo Otto

Zuerst ein kleiner Nachtrag zu den Nerzfarmen in Dänemark. Ich habe mal  irgendwo gelesen, dass viele Britische Züchter aufgrund des  einheimischen Drucks in GB ins Ausland gezogen sind. Einige davon sind  eben nach Dänemark gekommen. Vor allem das Gebiet im No gilt als  "Silikon Valley" für Nerz.

Zum Projekt "Lachsfarm". Wie schon geschrieben, die  Einreichefrist für die Beschwerden läuft am kommenden Mittwoch ab. Die  Beschwerden wurden bzw. werden von den genannten Stellen eingereicht und jetzt gilt  abwarten. Ich werde hier bei den Vereinen fragen, ob eine nachträgliche  Unterschriften-Aktion von Nutzen sein könnte. Die ganze Diskussion hier alleine ist schon eine Hilfe. Bei Bedarf könnte ich das übersetzen und vorlegen mit dem Nachweis, dass hier die Meinungen einer starken HS-Interessengruppe wiedergegeben werden.

Vorbeikommen kannst immer  gern....bitte rechtzeitig melden, damit ich frischen Kaffee für Dich  machen kann und genug Zeit habe, um die "Dunhill"-Anzünder zu verstecken |supergri.

Gruss
Costas


----------



## LAC (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Costas, 
mit den nerzen habe ich mich nicht befasst, dass glaube ich dir, was du schilderst, denn dieser spezielle typ von mensch - wandert und er sucht die plätze auf, wo er am wenigsten druck bekommt. Aus holland sind ja auch die landwirte hier, weil sie preiswert an die gehöfte kommen und das geld von der eu bleibt.
Das ist auch bei den lachsfarmen so, da werden ja milliarden gemacht und die firmen suchen inzwischen länder auf, wo man mit etwas geld alles  in trockene tücher bekommt, damit sie ihr ziel verfolgen d.h. sich eine goldene nase verdienen mit dem lachs  -ohne probleme zu bekommen. Wie ich gelesen habe, sind selbst große baulöwen, die inzwischen alles zugepflastert haben jetzt lachszüchter  geworden - bauen jetzt käfige für lachse und kennen sich ja aus, wie man auf kleinsten raum das beste geld machen kann. 
Es sind großprojekte, die sie mit aller kraft durchdrücken.

http://irland-erleben.blogspot.com/2010_04_01_archive.html
http://www.nzz.ch/nachrichten/hintergrund/wissenschaft/lachszucht_am_limit_1.9067027.html

So ist der mensch, wo geld zu holen ist, da fährt man hin, wenn alles  ausgeraubt wurde - verschwindet man, lässt sein dreck liegen und sucht sich einen anderen platz, wo erneut eine ausbeutung beginnt. Das ist früher bei den goldgräbern der fall gewesen,  bei den konzernen die ölfeldern haben oder andere bodenschätze. Dort wo fische vorkommen oder der tourismus blühlt - z.b. die türkei, die bauen in wenigen jahren die schönst bucht zu - bis kein tourist mehr kommt, dann hauen sie ab und machen einen anderen platz platt. Das ist in hvide sande nicht anders, da haben früher nur 12 familien gewohnt, die anderen sind zugereiste die durch fischfang geld gemacht haben, bzw durch tourismus,  wenn nichts mehr da ist bzw. läuft, dann machen sie sich gedanken, wo sie erneut zuschlagen können, damit der rubel läuft.

Nun zum treffen:

Costas, inzwischen habe ich ein gespräch geführt mit meinem freund, er kommt mit und wir halten den termin am 07.03 fest. Ich werde am nachmittag um 15 uhr erscheinen. Ich bitte dass ein vorstandsmitglied vom angelverein dabei ist, damit ich informationen bekommme. Sollten keiner kommen, werfe ich alles nieder, da ich solche fälle schon hundert mal erlebt habe bei den anglern - dann mache ich nicht einen schlag mehr. Dann sollen sich die experten selbst bemühen, da bei mir nichts anbrennt.
Wir trinken uns dann einen kaffe und unterhalten uns nett.
Versteck schön deine feuerzeuge und wenn ich rauche gehe ich auch raus.
Nun seh zu und setzt dich mal ein, dass du einen erwischt vom vorstand. Ich befasse mich in der zwischenzeit mit rocheneier in barcelona.
Gruß otto


----------



## Costas (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> Nun zum treffen:
> 
> Costas, inzwischen habe ich ein gespräch geführt mit meinem freund, er kommt mit und wir halten den termin am 07.03 fest. Ich werde am nachmittag um 15 uhr erscheinen. Ich bitte dass ein vorstandsmitglied vom angelverein dabei ist, damit ich informationen bekommme. Sollten keiner kommen, werfe ich alles nieder, da ich solche fälle schon hundert mal erlebt habe bei den anglern - dann mache ich nicht einen schlag mehr. Dann sollen sich die experten selbst bemühen, da bei mir nichts anbrennt.
> Wir trinken uns dann einen kaffe und unterhalten uns nett.
> ...



@Otto

Der Termin ist notiert. Ich werde versuche, jemanden vom Vorstand zu organisieren. Wir sprechen und kurz davor nochmals ab

Gruss
Costas


----------



## angler1996 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

hallo die Herren,

habe mal mit einen Moderator ( Kunze #h) gesprochen, was mit der Boardtechnik machbar ist. Unterschriftenliste etc. funktioniert leider nicht.
er hat mich aber darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass am Wochenende in Berlin das Norwegentreffen stattfindet, wo man eine Liste auslegen könnte.Da sind sicher Einige dabei , die Hvide Sande auch kennen und mögen. Nur bräuchte er die bald. Da kommt aber mein Problem, ich muss Arbeiten. Findet sich Einer , der eine Liste erstellt? und an Kunze schickt. Wäre doch kurzfristig wenigstens etwas Unterstützung, Danke
 und Gruß A.


----------



## LAC (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



angler1996 schrieb:


> hallo die Herren,
> 
> habe mal mit einen Moderator ( Kunze #h) gesprochen, was mit der Boardtechnik machbar ist. Unterschriftenliste etc. funktioniert leider nicht.
> er hat mich aber darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass am Wochenende in Berlin das Norwegentreffen stattfindet, wo man eine Liste auslegen könnte.Da sind sicher Einige dabei , die Hvide Sande auch kennen und mögen. Nur bräuchte er die bald. Da kommt aber mein Problem, ich muss Arbeiten. Findet sich Einer , der eine Liste erstellt? und an Kunze schickt. Wäre doch kurzfristig wenigstens etwas Unterstützung, Danke
> und Gruß A.



Hallo, als ich vor ca. zwei wochen bei bordie jürgen breithardt war, haben wir uns über die unterschriftenliste gedanken gemacht. Man kann sie in unterschiedlichen formen erstellen. Habe dann unseren moderator angeschrieben und georg hat jürgen eine information gesendet, was wir machen können. Nun warten wir mal ab, wie die betroffenen d.h. die angler von der skjern au dieses sehen, dann geht es weiter bei mir oder nicht.
Du hast natürlich recht, man könnte beim norwegentreffen eine liste auslegen, es ist ganz einfach zu machen. Nur ein Satz muss man schreiben, dass man gegen den bau einer lachfarm in hvide sande ist, da gravierende folgen für mensch und natur dadurch entstehen - mehr ist es nicht. Nun hast du den kontakt zum moderator, teile ihm dieses doch mit. Er soll aber auch noch leere blätter dabei legen, wo name, anschrift und unterschrift stehen soll. Nach der veranstaltung kann er mir die liste per post senden.
Es ist jedoch ein norwegentreffen, da müssten genug solche listen liegen, da in norwegen ja schon diese probleme sind und sie genug dreck vor der tür liegen haben, durch solche farmen.

Teile dir per pn meine anschrift mit, wenn ich aus den südlichen ländern zurück bin, melde ich mich ob sie angekommen ist.
LG


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> da in norwegen ja schon diese probleme sind und sie genug dreck vor der tür liegen haben, durch solche farmen.


Ja die Norweger haben da wirklich schon genug eigene Probleme mit den Lachsfarmen. 
Wie weit auch da Dummheit, Arroganz und Ignoranz zum Thema "Lachsfarmen verbreitet sind sieht man an folgender "Anekdote" #d.
Der Bekannte von mir in Norge, den ich wg. den Infos zu den Lachskäfig-Grössen und deren Produktivität angeschrieben hatte, schrieb zurück, dass auch dort aus rein wirtschaftlichen Gründen Entscheidungen gefördert werden, die einen nur noch mit dem Kopf schütteln lassen. Im kommunalpolitischen Streit um den Bau von weiteren Lachsfarmen im Raum Hitra/Fröja hat der Bürgermeister von Fröja doch ernsthaft den Satz *"Dann lasst den Wildlachs doch aussterben!" *von sich gegeben #q#q#q
Da fällt mir dann wirklich nix mehr dazu ein#d

Gruß
Axel/MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Honeyball (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo Leute,

dank einer PN von 996 bin ich auf dieses Thema hier aufmerksam gemacht worden.

Das mit der Unterschriftensammlung beim Norgetreffen klappt so kurzfristig vermutlich nicht mehr über Bernd Kunze sondern eher noch über Franz_16 und Jirko, die beide vor Ort sind und sowohl PC als auch Drucker zur Verfügung haben.
Wenn ihr also irgendwas anleiert, schreibt die beiden über PN an.
Ich habe auch das gesamte Mod-Team bereits auf das Thema aufmerksam gemacht.

Jetzt wäre es wünschenswert, wenn die dänischen Boardies mal das genaue Stimmungsbild in der betroffenen Region skizzieren könnten, um abzuschätzen, ob da noch was verhindert werden kann, was ökologisch mindestens bedenklich erscheint oder ob wir da den Kampf gegen Windmühlen antreten.


----------



## LAC (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Ja die Norweger haben da wirklich schon genug eigene Probleme mit den Lachsfarmen.
> Wie weit auch da Dummheit, Arroganz und Ignoranz zum Thema "Lachsfarmen verbreitet sind sieht man an folgender "Anekdote" #d.
> Der Bekannte von mir in Norge, den ich wg. den Infos zu den Lachskäfig-Grössen und deren Produktivität angeschrieben hatte, schrieb zurück, dass auch dort aus rein wirtschaftlichen Gründen Entscheidungen gefördert werden, die einen nur noch mit dem Kopf schütteln lassen. Im kommunalpolitischen Streit um den Bau von weiteren Lachsfarmen im Raum Hitra/Fröja hat der Bürgermeister von Fröja doch ernsthaft den Satz *"Dann lasst den Wildlachs doch aussterben!" *von sich gegeben #q#q#q
> Da fällt mir dann wirklich nix mehr dazu ein#d
> ...



Axel, so ist es bei den komunalpolitikern, sie arbeiten auf unterste ebene und werden von freunden und menschen der gemeinde gewählt, er ist einer von ihnen und so kann es sein, das durch ein kleines kreuzchen auf dem walzettel, ein holzfäller zum bürgermeister gewählt wird. 
Wer sich politisch angagiert und große sprüche klopft, hat also immer noch eine aufstiegsmöglichkeit, trotz seiner harz 4 rente bzw. arbeitslosigkeit.
Die arbeitende gesellschaft, braucht halt männer/frauen an der front.|supergri

@ Honeyball
das ist nett von dir, ich habe mich mit georg (mod) in verbindunge gesetzt, vor zwei wochen etwa und es kann immer ein weg gefunden werden, wie man ein kreuzchen oder unterschrift machen kann, da sehe ich keine probleme. Ich finde ihr habt auf dem norwegentreff andere zielvorstellungen, als eine unterschiftenaktion für dänemark zu starten. Ihr würdet zeit verlieren, die ja kaum da ist.
Ich habe auch nur die informationen, wie sie hier im board stehen, d.h. wer die postings gelesen hat - mehr nicht. 
Das ist nichts, jedoch kann ich ein buch schreiben über die negativen auswirkungen, die diese lachsfarmen auf unsere natur, d.h. mensch und tier haben, da gehört auch der wildlachs zu.
 Axel (Bordie MeFo-Schreck) und ich haben ja schon einige seiten darüber geschrieben, wir können dran bleiben, dann kennen alle bordies diese gefahren.
Mache ich aber nicht, deshalb habe ich einen termin bei costas 
angesetzt, wo ein vorstandsmitglied d.h. sprecher des skjern angelvereins, mir mal alle fakten auf den tisch legen soll. Wenn dieses geschieht, werde ich aktiv und einen weg finden, wie einzelpersonen, damit meine ich die angler, jedoch auch vereine, verbände, einrichtungen  usw. uns ihre stimme bzw. unterschrift geben, dass sie gegen den bau solch einer lachsfarm in hvide sande sind, da sie unsere natur schädigt. Danach nehme ich kontakt mit den einzelnen redaktionen auf und präsentiere ihnen einen fachbericht, mit anhang d.h. unterschriften liste oder was auch immer, die dieses genau so sehen.
Das ist das leichteste der welt- deshalb mache ich es, da ich mich 40 jahre für unsere natur eingesetzt habe. 
Ich könnte auch transparente ganz schnell malen und die angler die in hvide sande auf hering angeln, stellen sie am geländer auf. Sie müssen sie nur bei mir abholen.  Alles ist möglich, könnte sogar noch - wenn ich die genehmigung mir von thomas hole, das anglerbordzeichen drauf machen und info blätter verteilen - wäre gleichzeitig noch eine werbekampagne fürs anglerboard. Alles kann man machen, zwei jahre kann ich mich damit befassen, man muss nur immer einen haben der es macht und kann - vom erstellen bis zum verteilen. Da fangen die probleme an, da ich sehr gut die angelvereine sowie ihre mitglieder kenne, deshalb warte ich mal ab, wie dieses treffen bei costas ausgeht.
Wünsche euch jedenfalls viel erfolg beim norwegentreff. Wenn ich berlin und norwegentreff höre, denke ich immer noch an carstens worte, ob ich nicht ein referat dort mal halten kann - das ist kein problen, sagte ich ihm, ich kommen dann mit einem koffer nach berlin, darin sind 1000 rocheneier, das hat berlin noch nicht gesehen, nicht die medien sind dann voll, sondern auch das haus - er steht immer noch bei mir. Fliege jedoch am dienstag damit nach barcelona - ohne zu labern.
Wie gesagt - ich warte mal erst das treffen ab und viel erfolg in berlin und bestell franz_16 einen gruß 
LG otto


----------



## angler1996 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo die Herren, 

bin gerade erst wieder rein, hatte ja geschrieben, dass mir (leider) die Arbeit dazwischen gefunkt hat.
Ne Liste habe ich erstellt und könnte die als Anlage an Franz schicken.
Wortlaut siehe hier:
Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, mit Erstaunen haben wir die Absicht aufgenommen, im Ringköpingfjord eine Lachszuchtanlage zu installieren. Als begeisterte Angler und Freunde der Gegend umHvide Sande sind wir öfters Vorort und haben die Renaturierung des Skjern-Au- Sytems verfolgt und sind von der erbrachten Leistungen sehrt beeindrucktund haben uns natürlich über die erfolgreiche Wiederansiedlung des Lachses sehr gefreut.Aus unserer Sicht sind mit der geplanten Errichtung der Lachszuchtanlage für die Wildlachse erhebliche Gefahren verbunden ( Lachslaus, genetische Vermischung etc.) die aus ähnlichen Anlage hinlänglich bekannt.Wir wollen uns nicht in Ihre Angelegenheiten einmischen, sehen aber möglich negativen Konsequenzen und bitten Sie deshalb Ihre Entscheidung in jede Richtung zu überdenken. 


Habe es bewußt vorsichtig formuliert, schließlich sind wir in Dänemark zu Gast und das soll ja auch so bleiben.
Änderungswünsche nehme ich natürlich gern entgegen, müßten aber möglichst kurzfristig erfolgen.
Gruß Arndt


----------



## goeddoek (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Vielen Dank für die Arbeit, Arndt #h

Wir geben Franz Bescheid. Der kann das dann ausdrucken und zur Unterschriftensammlung auslegen :m


----------



## Franz_16 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo,
bitte die Liste als *.doc oder *.pdf Datei hier als Anhang einstellen.
Dann versuche ich, das hier irgendwie auszudrucken und Kunze in die Hand zu drücken.

Ergänzung:
Wenn möglich bitte bis morgen Früh 8.30 Uhr... danach wirds sonst knapp!


----------



## goeddoek (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Schau mal, ob das klappt #h


----------



## LAC (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Angler1996
etwas straffen würde ich es.
Habe mal schnell etwas geschrieben - kann auch ausgelegt werden.
Gruss Otto

*Das Aus für den Wildlachs !*

Vor wenigen Tagen wurde in den Medien berichtet, dass auch in Dänemark im Mündungsbereich der Skjern Au eine Lachsfarm errichtet werden soll. 
Dieses kann das Aus für den Wildlachs bedeuten, da durch Verschmutzung der Gewässer und durch die berüchtigte Lachslaus -  für den Wildlachs das Aus, den Tod bedeutet. 
In vielen Ländern der Welt u.a. auch in Norwegen, setzen sich Angler und Naturschützer für den Erhalt des Wildlachses ein. Helfen auch Sie, hier in Berlin, mit Ihrer Unterschrift, dass diese Lachsfarm nicht gebaut wird.
Es ist ein Geschenk für unsere Natur - Danke!   


Name        Wonhort               Land                 Unterschrift
_______________________________________________


----------



## LAC (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Goeddoek @ Franz
Hallo ihr beiden, hatte mir Xfakta gerade im fernsehen angesehen. Mein posting (text) hat sich überschnitten - ihr könnt beide nehmen oder meinen in die tonne werfen.


----------



## goeddoek (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hej Otto |wavey:

Hab deinen Text ( leicht überarbeitet ) mit angehangen. Denke so ist eigentlich in beiden Texten das Nötige gesagt #6


----------



## Franz_16 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Da muss noch ein Name drunter... die Leute müssen ja wissen wer da Unterschriften sammelt.


----------



## LAC (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Hej Otto |wavey:
> 
> Hab deinen Text ( leicht überarbeitet ) mit angehangen. Denke so ist eigentlich in beiden Texten das Nötige gesagt #6



Georg - gut so.
Wünsche euch in berlin viel erfolg und schöne stunden.
Gruß Otto


----------



## LAC (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Franz
meinst du mich - dann setze meinen drunter -  kommt per pn

mit titel? :q


----------



## Franz_16 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

So... ich hab mit den wenigen Mitteln die ich hier vor Ort habe mal versucht, das in eine irgendwie brauchbare Form zu bringen.

www.franz-josef-hollweck.de/skjernau.pdf

Gebt Bescheid, wenn das so Ok ist... 
Nummerierte Listen kann ich dann ggf. noch nachdrucken...


----------



## goeddoek (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Na, das sieht doch klasse aus, Franz #6 

Ich bin dafür #h


----------



## angler1996 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

He  Jungs Ihr seit Spitze!!

habe heute Abend schon jeden Moderator per Pin generft, um irgendwie Franz die vorbereitete Unterschriftenliste zu kommen zu lassen.
Der von Euch  Text ist Spitze, ich habe damit warhlich keine Erfahrung.
Nur falls Ihr einen deutschen Verfasser braucht, schreibe ich das an Franz.

He, irgenwie finde ich das auf meine, naja nicht ganz jungen Tage, Spitze was man so an einem Tag mit Eurer Hilfe bewegen kann. Danke
Gruß Arndt


----------



## LAC (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Franz
nicht schlecht - mach mal meinen namen und den plunder danach in einer kleineren Schriftgröße.
Danke!

@ Angler 1996
Arndt, du machst das schon richtig, denn du setzt dich ein, das finde ich super . solche angler brauchen wir. Danke!
Ich wollte erst starten, nach dem treffen, jedoch hast du mich, durch deine tätigkeit bewegt.
Nun warten wir mal ab, was der franz so für uns an unterschriften sammelt.
Wobei man bei solchen aktionen immer zwei drei fragen beantworten muss - welches zeit kostet und ich die jungs in berlin damit nicht belasten wollte.
Nach dem treffen - wenn die angler von der skjern au, sich auch bemühen - werden wir, eine größer kampange starten.


----------



## elchsechseinhalb (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Ich habe nur die letzten 3 Seiten gelesen. War aber schon öfters in Norwegen und auch schon 2 x am Ringköbingfjord. Das einzigste was mich jetzt noch interessiert*. Kann ich hier per Intenet unterschreiben.*

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Franz_16 (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

so... hab jetzt alles ausgedruckt und werds morgen Früh zur Auslage weitergeben.


----------



## anschmu (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Hej Otto |wavey:
> 
> Hab deinen Text ( leicht überarbeitet ) mit angehangen. Denke so ist eigentlich in beiden Texten das Nötige gesagt #6



HAb ich vielleicht überlesen ? An wen soll ich den Brief senden ! Mfg Andreas


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

so liste ist gedruckt. jetzt werden unterschriften gesammelt. ich sabbel alle beim taxifahren an. und nacher schnell zum angelladen. gut gemacht franz

mfg

ps: sollen die fertigen sachen nach otto gehen ?


----------



## angler1996 (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Moin alle miteinander,

zunächst mal danke an alle, die mitmachen und weiter machen, ich kann's ja nur anstoßen und schön ist zu merken, dass viele ähnliche Gedanken haben.
Und ein dickes Danke an alle Moderatoren, denen ich gestern per PN bis in den späten Abend auf den Keks gegangen bin.
Otto: schön, dass Du weiter machst, in 1000 km Entfernung läßt sich nicht viel praktisch tun. Ich hoffe, das viele Unterschriften zusammenkommen und sie eigentlich nicht gebraucht werden.
Gruß Arndt


----------



## LAC (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



elchsechseinhalb schrieb:


> Ich habe nur die letzten 3 Seiten gelesen. War aber schon öfters in Norwegen und auch schon 2 x am Ringköbingfjord. Das einzigste was mich jetzt noch interessiert*. Kann ich hier per Intenet unterschreiben.*
> 
> Gruß
> Peter



@ Peter,
Diese Unterschriftenaktion ist ja förmlich über nacht aus dem boden gestampft worden, da es beim norgwegentreff der angler in berlin ausgelegt werden soll.
Über die form, wie man es im internet macht, d.h. ganz einfach zu erledigen ist, habe ich mir vor drei wochen schon mit bordie jürgen breithardt gedanken gemacht, u.a. auch z.b. hier im anglerboard, dieses habe ich georg (bordie goeddoek /mod) mitgeteilt und auch eine antwort erhalten.
Die momentane situation ist jedoch, dass ich nur die meldungen hier aus dem anglerboard habe, die bordies gepostet haben - mehr nicht - diese zählen für mich jedoch nicht. Denn wenn informationen über mehrere personen laufen, dann entwickelt sich aus einer nerzfarm die man anlegt beim angler eine lachsfarm.
Mit bordie costas, der an der quelle sitzt, habe ich einen termin ausgemacht und ihn gebeten, da er einen direkten draht zu den skjern angelvereinen hat, dass ein sprecher von den betroffenen angelvereinen (vorstandsmitglied) beim treffen anwesend ist, der die fakten auf den tisch legen kann. 
Erst dann kann man überregional bzw. weltweit arbeiten mit presseberichte, unterschriftenaktionen usw, da ich mich berufen kann auf die hilferufe vom angelverein usw. und es kann in einer form - die sehr einfach ist - eine unterschiftenaktion durchgeführt werden.
Dieses würde und kann ich realisieren, wenn die fakten auf dem tisch liegen, es sprengt jedoch gewaltig meinen rahmen, da ich andere aufgabenfelder habe. Ich sitze hier nicht nicht mehr im bezahlten sessel einer redaktion bzw. eines umweltschutzverbandes, wo ich tag und nacht recherchiere bzw. vor ort termine plane, inerviews mache und einen stab an mitarbeiter habe, die ich einsetzen kann.
Ich bin ein alter bock der reichlich noch um die ohren hat, jedoch froh bin, wenn ich morgens beim aufstehen licht sehe, dass ich noch lebe und erneut schaffen kann. 
Kurz gesagt: anfang märz habe ich genaue informationen und dann schauen wir weiter. Schau hier im thread des öfteren rein und du wirst informiert, da wir ja auch deine stimme haben möchten, da die negativen auswirkungen auf dem wildlachs ja katastrophal sind, bei solchen anlagen.
Dieses zur momentanen situation.

@ Wolfsburg Virus
Fabi, sammle mal schön unterschriften beim taxi fahren und kläre die leute bei der fahrt mal auf, was solche eine lachslaus alles bewirken kann - sie sind dann ganz erstaunt. Wenn du reichlich unterschriften hast, kannst du sie mir senden.
Anschrift ist ja bekannt.

@ Anschmu
Andreas, sammle noch zwei oder drei seiten voll und sende diese dann zu mir - es ist der gleiche preis mit mehr wirkung.
Anschrift kommt per pn.
Das ist der knackpunkt, deshalb muss eine andere lösung gefunden werden, dass es ganz einfach geht.

Gruß


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Wolfsburg Virus
> Fabi, sammle mal schön unterschriften beim taxi fahren und kläre die leute bei der fahrt mal auf, was solche eine lachslaus alles bewirken kann - sie sind dann ganz erstaunt. Wenn du reichlich unterschriften hast, kannst du sie mir senden.
> Anschrift ist ja bekannt.
> 
> ...



ja otto ich wollte den fahrgästen auch schon schnaps verkaufen, bier 1 euro oder so hihi . aber kannst ja nicht machen

mfg


----------



## LAC (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> ja otto ich wollte den fahrgästen auch schon schnaps verkaufen, bier 1 euro oder so hihi . aber kannst ja nicht machen
> 
> mfg



fabi, du hast nur kohle im kopf, erzähle ihnen etwas über die lachslaus, kaum einer kennt diese, und beim aussteigen unterschreiben sie dann, sie sind erstaunt - lässt du dabei den taxometer laufen, auch über den fahrpreis. Mach ihn vorher aus, dann geben sie dir noch ein trinkgeld, welches du umsetzen kannst in havanna


----------



## goeddoek (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Ist doch okay Otto #6 Nur sollte er bei seinen Informationsgesprächen dann auch Tuborg grøn und Dr. Nielsens verkaufen - dänisch sollte es schon sein


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## LAC (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Ist doch okay Otto #6 Nur sollte er bei seinen Informationsgesprächen dann auch Tuborg grøn und Dr. Nielsens verkaufen - dänisch sollte es schon sein



Georg, vielleicht finden wir ja einen dänischen sponsor, der kleine probierflaschen als ein dank verteiltt. Dann ist fabis taxi nicht mehr einsatzfähig, da er wie eine lachslaus am lenkrad klebt und mit sich selbst spricht.:q
Kleiner scherz - fabi trinkt kein alkohol mehr, da er gesundheitlich schwer angeschlagen ist - es geht jedoch bergauf laut telefonat und ich freue mich darüber. Ich glaube beim letzten gespräch hat er zu mir gesagt, dass er den kasten havanna, den er zum sonderpreis bekommen hat, mir schenken will, damit die bordies vom anglerboard, immer ums herz warm sind, wenn sie mich mal besuchen.  Ich glaube so war es, du kannst also zu heringszeit mal kommen - da kommt dann freude auf.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> Georg, vielleicht finden wir ja einen dänischen sponsor, der kleine probierflaschen als ein dank verteiltt. Dann ist fabis taxi nicht mehr einsatzfähig, da er wie eine lachslaus am lenkrad klebt und mit sich selbst spricht.:q
> Kleiner scherz - fabi trinkt kein alkohol mehr, da er gesundheitlich schwer angeschlagen ist - es geht jedoch bergauf laut telefonat und ich freue mich darüber. Ich glaube beim letzten gespräch hat er zu mir gesagt, dass er den kasten havanna, den er zum sonderpreis bekommen hat, mir schenken will, damit die bordies vom anglerboard, immer ums herz warm sind, wenn sie mich mal besuchen.  Ich glaube so war es, du kannst also zu heringszeit mal kommen - da kommt dann freude auf.



O HAVANA MEINE PERLE ; WUNDERSCHÖNER SCHNAPS LALALA

ja genau ich bringe mein schnaps den ich so über habe immer otto mit, auch dieses jahr wieder. dann können alle netten angler sich mal einen gönnen. otto so ein bier in der woche oder mal ein glas havana darf ich :vik:

mfg


----------



## LAC (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> O HAVANA MEINE PERLE ; WUNDERSCHÖNER SCHNAPS LALALA
> 
> ja genau ich bringe mein schnaps den ich so über habe immer otto mit, auch dieses jahr wieder. dann können alle netten angler sich mal einen gönnen. otto so ein bier in der woche oder mal ein glas havana darf ich :vik:
> 
> mfg



Fabi, ich wusste doch wie ich dich fangen kann - sage jetzt schon mal danke!
Ich schenke dir auch ein strampelhöschen.
LG


----------



## Uwe_H (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Na, Euch kann man aber auch keine 2 Tage alleine lassen.
Ist ja irre was hier so alles passiert.

Ich bin trotzdem auf die Reaktion der dänischen Angler gespannt.


----------



## LAC (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Uwe
pn bekommen und beantwortet, sollten die dänischen angler mitziehen, werde ich dich einsetzen in hvide sande, bringst im sommer dann dein langhorn mit, dann machen wir mal mit den anglern aus dänemark einen infostand - wenn du pause hast, kannst du hornhechte fangen. Wir ziehen das ganz locker ab - das hat es am nabel der welt noch nicht gegeben. Eine absage kannst du nicht machen, oder setzt du dich nicht für unsere natur ein. |supergri Habe einen draht zum TV sender - da warten die nur drauf.
Gruß und bis die tage.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> Fabi, ich wusste doch wie ich dich fangen kann - sage jetzt schon mal danke!
> Ich schenke dir auch ein strampelhöschen.
> LG



ja strampelanzug wäre cool. am liebsten würde ich son dänischen kinderwagen nehmen.

@ uwe : uwe wir wäre es wieder mit ner runde grossforelle, du und otto müsst euch ja diesmal anstrengen , weil letztes mal war ich ja teichkönig :q


----------



## Uwe_H (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Uwe
> pn bekommen und beantwortet, sollten die dänischen angler mitziehen, werde ich dich einsetzen in hvide sande, bringst im sommer dann dein langhorn mit, dann machen wir mal mit den anglern aus dänemark einen infostand - wenn du pause hast, kannst du hornhechte fangen. Wir ziehen das ganz locker ab - das hat es am nabel der welt noch nicht gegeben. Eine absage kannst du nicht machen, oder setzt du dich nicht für unsere natur ein. |supergri Habe einen draht zum TV sender - da warten die nur drauf.
> Gruß und bis die tage.



Das Horn ist 3,60m lang, das könnte ich als Schnorchel nehmen, im Lachszuchtbucken bis auf den Grund tauchen und dann vom Boden des Fjords den Walkürenritt spielen als Zeichen der Vergänglichkeit göttlicher Überheblichkeit und als Schlachtruf der deutschen Angeltouristen...dann tauche ich auf, stelle mich tropfnass auf die Schleusenbrücke und spiele nach einem Halali das Signal "Lax tot" während alle anwesenden Anglerdemonstranten Lachsläuse zwischen den Fingern knacken und wir machen einen Fischbrötchenverkaufsstand um die ganze Aktion zu finanzieren.
Ich fang schon wieder an zu spinnen...|uhoh:



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> ja strampelanzug wäre cool. am liebsten würde ich son dänischen kinderwagen nehmen.
> 
> @ uwe : uwe wir wäre es wieder mit ner runde grossforelle, du und otto müsst euch ja diesmal anstrengen , weil letztes mal war ich ja teichkönig :q



Na ich geh schon im März zum heimlichen Üben...aber weißt Du, man muss auch gönnen können...behalt Du mal die Krone...die Königswürde musst Du ja auch noch begießen mit uns. #6


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Na ich geh schon im März zum heimlichen Üben...aber weißt Du, man muss auch gönnen können...behalt Du mal die Krone...die Königswürde musst Du ja auch noch begießen mit uns. #6



du da bekommen wir bestimm irgendwann mal hin.#6

so gute nacht freunde.


----------



## elwiss (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo,

ich habe heute morgen mir 60 Seiten vom HS 2011 Threat reingezogen...
Habe leider nicht immer soviel Zeit und schreibe viel zu selten was.
Ich bin jedoch beeindruckt auf welchem Niveau sich der threat mittlerweile befindet ! Hier war es schonmal ungemütlicher...
Die Lachfarmgeschichte gibt mir zu denken. Was ich jedoch nicht ganz verstehe: Wie groß kann der Profit aus Farmlachsen denn so sein, wenn
immer noch neue Anlagen enstehen sollen, ich meine weltweit gibt es doch schon genug davon ?
In Patagonien, eine der schönsten Gegenden der Welt gibt es hunderte dieser Farmen, natürlich mit den gleichen ökologischen Folgen.
Diese Lachse gehen zu 100 % in den Export weltweit, wer isst den ganzen Fisch.
Was verspricht sich denn der Däne jetzt sich auch noch davon ?
Wer sind denn die Abnehmer, etwa grosse Discounter die dann TK-Ware davon machen und sich gegenseitig die Preise um die Ohren hauen ?
Nicht nur zu Weihnachten und Sylvester. Nun kommt noch dazu daß sich die Käufer wohl garnicht bewusst sind was sie sich dann auf ihre Häppchen legen und sich gourmetmässig freuen.
Der Preis für Farmlachs sollte doch eigentlich sinken aufgrund der Menge
und nicht den Wildlachspreis drücken. Als Fazit bleibt dann wieder "Das Hemd ist näher als die Hose." - sowohl bei den Betreibern von Lachs-, Nerz-, Hühner-, -Garnelen, -Schweine,- etc. Farmen und natürlich den Konsumenten also auch uns..

Bin übrigens ab 20.03 mal wieder oben für ein paar Tage, vielleicht sieht man sich !

Gruß 

Björn


----------



## LAC (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Elwiss
Björn, Aquakultur ist der lebensmittelsektor mit dem wohl schnellsten wachstum. In schottland beträgt die lebensmittelausfuhr 40 % lachs. Im jahre 2008 wurden dort mit 130 000 tonnen lachs ein umsatz von 450 millionen euro erzielt.
Eine firmengruppe die in mehreren ländern sitzt, machte im jahre 2009 einen umsatz von 1,137 Mrd. Euro.
Es sind giganten, die in geld schwimmen und nur ein ziel im kopf haben. Auch wenn die umweltschützer und angler auf der sauberen seite stehen und dagegen sturm laufen, sehen sie sehr arm dagegen aus, da die politik dieses entscheidet.
Ich habe mir auch reichlich gedanken gemacht, warum laut fernsehbericht der WWF diese große geldspende von einem dieser giganten angenommen hat - siehe meine vorh. postings - war es ein psychologischer akt, da sie jetzt einen kontakt geknüpft haben und durch die verbindung ihn fachlich beraten können. Hätten sie es nicht gemacht, laufen sie vor wände ohne geld - da kann was wahres dran sein.
Diese industrie ist gigantisch und oft stellen sich laien aber auch angler darunter eine put&take anlage vor, die auch forellen züchten und räuchert. Das ist kinderkram in meinen augen.

http://www.fischmagazin.de/newsarti...+Morpol+kauft+schottischen+Lachszuechter+.htm

Björn, deine zeilen:
Ich bin jedoch beeindruckt auf welchem Niveau sich der threat mittlerweile befindet ! Hier war es schonmal ungemütlicher..
Das freut mich, dieses hängt ganz vom thema bzw. frage ab, z.b. wenn einer wissen will, wie das wetter nächste woche wird - dann wird es ungemütlich.:q 
Wobei ich die lustigen postings liebe, da kommt freude auf, wenn man dieses nicht so verkniffen sieht. Jeder kann darauf antworten. Oft wird dieses ja bemängelt, weil einige bordies nur lesen, das ist jedoch ein fehler, da hier vom 10jährigen bis hin zum alten bock postings einstellen, alles kann falsch aber auch richtig sein, deshalb sollten die, die es bemängeln sich ein fachbuch anschaffen, da dort der größte teil richtig beschrieben wird, wenn es nicht zu alt ist.
Das ist aber überall so, denn ich schaue auch woanders und oft kräuseln sich bei mir die ohren, was ich lese über fischbesatz, anlage von teichanlagen usw. Da schreibe ich nicht ein wort - außer wenn ich eine gefahr beim menschen sehe und einige blubbern einfach was raus, da sie mit dem schlauboot zum gelben riff fahren wollen - einige wissen nicht was sie tun. Wenn einige hier die millionen beim lachs lesen, kann ich mir vorstellen, dass einige sich gedanken machen, wie man aus dem gartenteich mit zwerg, den man angelegt hat - eine zuchtbetrieb schafft - da man ja richtiges geld damit machen kann.
Alles ist hier farbenfroh und wenn einer hier nicht zwischen den zeilen lesen kann, dann kann er auflaufen - damit meine ich nicht den fang vom hering, denn das macht auch einer in hvide sande, der vor vier jahren erst das laufen gelernt hat und zwei jahre später, hier unterricht in fachkunde betreibt.

Nachsatz:
@ uwe-H
Uwe, nicht nur du spinnst, ich spinne auch, täglich muss inge sich meine spontane ideenäußerungen anhören - sie spinnt auch. Es ist brainstorming - ohne diese methode läuft gar nichts mehr in der heutigen zeit.

http://www.zmija.de/brainstorming.htm

Dein alphorn hat mich angeregt, da es auffällig und auch weit zu hören ist, es hat auch eine verbindung zum lachs, da jetzt schon die almleute in der schweiz, im lachsgeschäft einsteigen. 
Im maschinenraum der schleuse von hvide sande, werden ja regelmäßig kustausstellungen präsentiert, eine ausstellung über den skjernlachs wäre ja auch mal interessant.
Die idee ist nicht schlecht und sehr informativ und lehrreich für angler und touristen. Im vorfeld sollte man dieses idee der lokalen presse vorstellen, damit sie darüber berichten. Es könnte ja sein, dass diese abgelehnt wird, dann stehen die zeitungen erneut voll. Werde ich mal dem angelverein vorschlagen oder die einrichtung, die sich mit dem skjern wildlachs befasst. Da könntest du in der mitte vom fjord unter der brücke richtig blasen - alle glauben dann ein kreuzschiff läuft in hvide sande sande ein. 
Wenn die politiker in hvide sande dahinter stehen, werden sie nicht eine genehmigung erteilen - müssen dann auf die solea umsteigen - es läuft dann als rettungsschiff für den wildlachs.
Wir können spinnen und spinnen und einige ideen sind gut, was jedoch versagt, kenne ich auch, da man kaum aus den angelvereinen personen bekommt, die sich dafür zeitlich einsetzen - so ist es leider mal. Ich habe hunderte von arme gesehen, teilweise haben sie zwei arme hochgerissen und gewunken und gebrüllt,  ich bin dabei - jeder konnte es sehen, wenn der tag X jedoch kommt, sind alle vom erdboden verschwunden. Sie haben auch keine ideen bei den ausreden, sie sind fast alle gleich.

Uwe, betreffend der jagd in dk, hier ein link:
http://www.visitdenmark.com/tyskland/de-de/menu/turist/aktiv-ferie/motion/jagt.htm
Die angeschnitten termine u.a. mit der skovverwaltung, ist nur ein anruf, machen wir, wenn du hier bist. 


LG


----------



## Uwe_H (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> @Uwe, betreffend der jagd in dk, hier ein link:
> http://www.visitdenmark.com/tyskland/de-de/menu/turist/aktiv-ferie/motion/jagt.htm
> Die angeschnitten termine u.a. mit der skovverwaltung, ist nur ein anruf, machen wir, wenn du hier bist.
> LG



Otto, das klingt gut mit der Jagd. Anfang September auf Gans, das wäre mal ne schöne Sache. Ich bin gespannt.

Ich mache auch den ganzen Tag lang brainstorming, das macht mir Spaß, denen die sich alles anhören müssen nicht immer. :vik:


----------



## LAC (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Otto, das klingt gut mit der Jagd. Anfang September auf Gans, das wäre mal ne schöne Sache. Ich bin gespannt.
> 
> Ich mache auch den ganzen Tag lang brainstorming, das macht mir Spaß, denen die sich alles anhören müssen nicht immer. :vik:


Uwe, es gibt einige regeln dabei - alles ist erlaubt, keiner darf meckern. 
Bei deinen jungs und mädels in der schule, da erscheint oft nur eine hülle, da sie noch im rausch sind und damit zu kämpfen haben - brüll mal ganz laut freibier, dann werden alle wach und sitzen aufrecht.
Hast du denn auch nette junge damen dabei - die dich genaue beobachten, da sie alles wissen wollen. Sie können wie eine klette sein, ich habe oft platzangst bekommen.:q Denke daran, es ist eine schule und nicht ein konzert, wo die groupies bis zum frühstück dein blasinstrument bewundern.#6


----------



## LAC (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Franz / @ goeddoek

Hallo franz, hallo georg, bei der änderung des textes, der gemacht wurde, ist euch ein fehler unterlaufen bei der überschrift - nicht Skerjn Au - sondern Skjern Au, wird es geschrieben.  Würde mich freuen, wenn es geändert wird. Danke!


LG


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Franz / @ goeddoek
> 
> Hallo franz, hallo georg, bei der änderung des textes, der gemacht wurde, ist euch ein fehler unterlaufen bei der überschrift - nicht Skerjn Au - sondern Skjern Au, wird es geschrieben.  Würde mich freuen, wenn es geändert wird. Danke!
> 
> ...




ich wusste das jürgen wollte schon immer ne postsammelstelle sein hahahaha. nein das ne gute idee. wie lange haben wir denn jetzt zeit zum sammeln ?

mfg


----------



## LAC (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ alle
Bordies, die sich für den erhalt des wildlachses in der skjern au (dänemark) einsetzen wollen, können dieses infoblatt welches von bordie franz (anglerboard technik) erstellt wurde, sich ausdrucken und unterschreiben. Schön wäre es, wenn er mehrere unterschriften besorgen kann und nicht nur eine, denn dann könnte der briefkasten überlaufen.
Eine seite bzw. zwei seiten voll mit unterschriften bringen mehr - als nur eine unterschrift - und kosten die gleichen portogebühren.
Damit kein erhöhtes auslandsporto anfällt, habe ich mit bordie Jürgen Breithardt ausgemacht, dass er in deutschland als sammelstelle fungiert.
Die anschrift lautet:

*Jürgen Breithardt
Gärtnerstr. 36
42655 Solingen*

Würde mich freuen, wenn reichlich unterschiften geleistet werden, da jede unterschrift zählt für den erhalt unserer natur d.h. dem wildlachs in der skjern au.
 Hier die liste:
http://www.franz-josef-hollweck.de/skjernau.pdf

@  Wolfsburg Virus
Fabi, deine frage ist berechtigt, betreffend der zeitspanne. Es wäre schön, wenn ich die ersten listen beim treffen mit costas und dem angelverein hier vorliegen habe - dann sehen wir weiter.
Das bedeutet, dass jürgen breithardt, *diese listen bis ende des monats vorliegen hat *und er sie mir dann zusendet, damit ich sie noch pünktlich bekomme und beim treffen vorlegen kann. Ab morgen bin ich in barcelona und befasse mich mit rocheneier, komme jedoch schnell zurück - es wird also nichts anbrennen.
LG


----------



## Uwe_H (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Dann mal viel Spaß mit den Rocheneiern...und vor allem viel Spaß in Barcelona...und dem vielgerühmten Pu.. in Barcelona??? 
Na wurst...komm gesund wieder Otto, wir haben da nen Termin. #c


----------



## LAC (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Uwe
noch sortiere ich sie, werde jedoch fertig bis der flieger startet.
Alte leute brauchen wenig schlaf - muss noch alles frostsicher machen, da eine kältefront über dänemark zieht - über minus 10 grad soll es werden.
Freudige nachricht: 
So wie ich gehört habe, sollen reichlich unterschriften auf dem norgwegentreff in berlin gesammelt worden sein, bei einer zwischenzählung waren es etwa 80 stück.
Schlechte nachricht: 
Die arbeit beginnt jedoch jetzt erst, da man verzweifelt die liste sucht. Sie ist im trubel verschollen. Schade, ich hoffe man findet sie noch, jedoch bricht nicht die welt zusammen, wenn sie nicht gefunden wird.
Lustige nachricht:
Ich hoffe ja nicht, dass sich einer mit der liste ein papierboot gefaltet hat und damit nach norwegen segeln will.  Wenn das but gesättigt ist, kann alles passieren.
Ich traf mal einen angler am gewässer, der hat sich aus einer seite vom playboy. magazin, einen südwester gefaltet. Er saß in seinem flaschenwald und hatte nur frauen im kopf. Auf die frage, wo sind denn die anderen seiten der leckeren mädchen, sagte er: die habe ich gefressen. 
Welch ein glück er hatte, sie saßen nicht nur auf seinen kopf, sondern auch schon im bauch.:q

Nachsatz:
der frost ist schon da  - farvel dk, der sonne entgegen
Gruß


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Super-Sache #6 mit der Unterschriftensammlung, habe mir das PDf runtergeladen und werde ebenfalls Unterschriften sammeln und dann an Jürgen senden.

Gruß
Axel/Mefo-Schreck


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Uwe
> noch sortiere ich sie, werde jedoch fertig bis der flieger startet.
> Alte leute brauchen wenig schlaf - muss noch alles frostsicher machen, da eine kältefront über dänemark zieht - über minus 10 grad soll es werden.
> Freudige nachricht:
> ...






@ Otto,#h


hahaha,liegst doch bestimmt wieder in Esbjerg auf der Sonnenbank.Oder hast du das 10er Abo schon abgearbeitet?

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## fLow.cux (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ all bin nach langer inaktiven zeit wieder da


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Welcome back flow.cux!#h
Vor einigen Wochen ist Dein Name hier (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=205712&page=40 ) gefallen als jemand, der einiges zum Thema Wolfsbarsche in HS "auf der Pfanne" hat |wavey:.
Vielleicht kannst Du Dich jetzt mal zu den "Wölfen" auslassen nach all dem "Ungemach" zu der geplanten Lachsfarm in HS.

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## angler1996 (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> Schlechte nachricht:
> Die arbeit beginnt jedoch jetzt erst, da man verzweifelt die liste sucht. Sie ist im trubel verschollen. Schade, ich hoffe man findet sie noch, jedoch bricht nicht die welt zusammen, wenn sie nicht gefunden wird.
> Gruß


 
Das ist nicht ernst gemeint, oder?|kopfkrat
Gruß A.


----------



## carpfreak96 (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo @ all 
Mal was andres : Ich habe vor, Anfang August  mit meiner Familie das erste Mal nach Hvide Sande zu fahren und wollte mal fragen auf welche Fische man zu dieser Jahreszeit so gehen kann und welche Angelmethoden ihr so anwenden würdet. 

Ich würde mich sehr über eure Antworten freuen, da ich noch nie in Dänemark war und bis jetzt nur auf unsere Süswasserfische geangelt hab.|supergri 
MfG Robin


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



			
				angler1996;3234101[COLOR=red schrieb:
			
		

> ]Das ist nicht ernst gemeint, oder?|kopfkrat[/COLOR]
> Gruß A.


 


Doch,|rolleyes

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## elwiss (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo,

ich glaube ich muß mich hier auch mal wieder etwas mehr einbringen ! nur wg den nivo von den trööt.. 

Ne' quatsch - finde es echtmal gut was sich hier mittlerweile so bewegt. Natürlich habe ich mir die Liste ausgedruckt und werde versuchen mit einigen Unterschriften die Sache zu unterstützen ! Nicht nur aus goodwill oder mit fake-unterschriften.
Post nach Solingen geht bis Ende Februar raus !

@ Otto:

"Ungemütlich" heißt denn ja genau das.
Nur Fragen nach dem Wetter - wer soll sie denn beantworten ? Dafür sollte man schon ab- und zu vor ort sein, und ich finde das nicht so schlimm...
Idioten habe ich in HS schon genug gesehen :q.
Hier im threat auch.

Und genau: alle Alters- Gesellschafts- und Gehirnschichten haben heute schon Internetz... - Ich hab' sogar 2  |supergri.

Macht Spaß hier !


Munter bleiben.

Gruß

Björn


----------



## FangeNichts5 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



elwiss schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich glaube ich muß mich hier auch mal wieder etwas mehr einbringen ! nur wg den nivo von den trööt..
> 
> ...


 

Aber nicht, dass wir die gleichen Unterschriften sammeln

Ich werde die Liste auch mal ausdrucken und versuchen, ein paar Unterschriften zu sammeln.


----------



## Michael_05er (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



carpfreak96 schrieb:


> Hallo @ all
> Mal was andres : Ich habe vor, Anfang August mit meiner Familie das erste Mal nach Hvide Sande zu fahren und wollte mal fragen auf welche Fische man zu dieser Jahreszeit so gehen kann und welche Angelmethoden ihr so anwenden würdet.


Hallo Robin,
schau mal hier, da gibt es viele Infos zur Angelei in Hvide Sande: http://hvidesande.dk/lystfiskeri/de/heringsangeln.htm
Unter "Diverses" findest Du einen link zu einem Angelkalender, der Hauptfangzeiten zu diversen Fischarten auflistet. Zu den zahlreichen Put&Take-Seen kann ich Dir die Seite http://dansee.dk/default.asp?act=forside&sprog=ger empfehlen, da findest Du alle möglichen Seen aufgeführt. Als erste Lektüre sollte das weiterhelfen. Gute Entscheidung übrigens, in Hvide Sande Urlaub zu machen. Es wird nicht das letzte Mal sein |supergri
Grüße,
michael


----------



## carpfreak96 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Hallo Robin,
> schau mal hier, da gibt es viele Infos zur Angelei in Hvide Sande: http://hvidesande.dk/lystfiskeri/de/heringsangeln.htm
> Unter "Diverses" findest Du einen link zu einem Angelkalender, der Hauptfangzeiten zu diversen Fischarten auflistet. Zu den zahlreichen Put&Take-Seen kann ich Dir die Seite http://dansee.dk/default.asp?act=forside&sprog=ger empfehlen, da findest Du alle möglichen Seen aufgeführt. Als erste Lektüre sollte das weiterhelfen. Gute Entscheidung übrigens, in Hvide Sande Urlaub zu machen. Es wird nicht das letzte Mal sein |supergri
> Grüße,
> michael




Hallo Michael, 
Vielen Dank für die Links, hat mir sehr weitergeholfen :m 

Gruß 
Robin


----------



## rainzor (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Und noch mehr Info's bekommst du hier:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=173529

und hier:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=205712

Gruß
Rainer

P.S.: Ich bin wahrscheinlich wieder vom 2.4. bis 9.4.oben. Ist noch jemand in der Zeit dort?


----------



## fLow.cux (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Welcome back flow.cux!#h
> Vor einigen Wochen ist Dein Name hier (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=205712&page=40 ) gefallen als jemand, der einiges zum Thema Wolfsbarsche in HS "auf der Pfanne" hat |wavey:.
> Vielleicht kannst Du Dich jetzt mal zu den "Wölfen" auslassen nach all dem "Ungemach" zu der geplanten Lachsfarm in HS.
> 
> ...


 
Moin , ja der Jonas hat schon mit mir gesprochen also ich habe ein paar mal kurz vor straandgaarden welche gefangen bei wenig wind sonnenschein und weit draussen in der kleinen brandung , es ging schlagartig 3 - 4 bisse 2 raus bekommen und dannach wars weg . ich habe dort mit einem nomalen buttpadernoster geangelt und wattwürmer aus cuxhaven  die bilder kann ich später noch einmal hoch laden . Letztes Jahr im Herbst haben wir an der selben Stelle nur Dorsche gefangen ... nicht ein Butt oder Wolfii ... naya ich hoffe ich konnte schonaml n bisschen helfen bei konkreten fragen stehe ich gerade rede und antwort . 
Das Thema Lachfarm habe ich noch garnicht verfolgt ... werde mal lesen und dann meine meinung posten .

LG FLOW#6


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Bin jetzt nicht so der Spezialist für HS: *Strandgaarden* |kopfkrat*? *Wo liegt das denn genau? Und über Bilder der "Wölfe" würde ich mich natürlich auch freuen #h Wie gross waren die denn?


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Bin jetzt nicht so der Spezialist für HS:* Strandgaarden* |kopfkrat*? *Wo liegt das denn genau? Und über Bilder der "Wölfe" würde ich mich natürlich auch freuen #h Wie gross waren die denn?


 


Hallo Axel,#h

liegt etwas S/W von Nörre-Nebel.Ist ein Cafe-Restaurant.Könnte evtl. auf Google-Earth zu sehen sein.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Danke Jürgen, habe es gefunden !|wavey:
Google Maps macht's möglich :q
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&sour...741414,8.17812&spn=0.018481,0.043645&t=h&z=15 
Gruß
Axel/MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Uwe_H (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Danke Jürgen, habe es gefunden !|wavey:
> Google Maps macht's möglich :q
> http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&sour...741414,8.17812&spn=0.018481,0.043645&t=h&z=15
> Gruß
> Axel/MeFo-Schreck



Ne Du, das ist bestimmt das falsche Strandgaarden, das ist ja Henne Strand was Du da rausgesucht hast.

Schau mal hier: 
www.strandgaardenmuseum.dk
Husby Klitvej 5, DK 6990 Ulfborg

Das müsste es eigentlich sein.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Es gibt offensichtlich zu viele "Strandgaardens" auf dieser Welt , nachdem was Jürgen geschrieben hatte (Café südwestlich von Nörre Nebel) hatte ich meinen Google Maps-Link gefunden...#h
@ flow.cux : Welches von denen ist den jetzt gemeint?#c


----------



## Uwe_H (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Na klar, das Café heisst auch Strandgaarden, nur wenn er da geangelt hätte, dann hätte er wahrscheinlich von Henne Strand gesprochen, das ist als Landmarke doch wesentlich einprägsamer als das Café.
Das Museum liegt mitten in den Dünen, ziemlich einsam, das ist schon etwas markanter als Anhaltspunkt für eine Angelstelle.
Finde ich jedenfalls. Und es ist nicht sooo weit weg von HS.


----------



## fLow.cux (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

ich meine natürlich das nördlich von hvide sande bei hourvig  bilder lade ich nachher mal hoch  bin zur zeit noch auf der arbeit bei strandgaarden kannst du sehr gut parken über die düne und los


----------



## Costas (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Ne Du, das ist bestimmt das falsche Strandgaarden, das ist ja Henne Strand was Du da rausgesucht hast.
> 
> Schau mal hier:
> www.strandgaardenmuseum.dk
> ...



Uwe hat recht. Das Museum ist HIER

Direkt südlich und nürdlich davon gibt es Perkplätze mit Übergänge zum Strand. Es ist nicht so weit weg zu gehen, aber relativ steil.

Gruss
Costas


----------



## Uwe_H (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Costas schrieb:


> Direkt südlich und nürdlich davon gibt es Perkplätze mit Übergänge zum Strand. Es ist nicht so weit weg zu gehen, *aber relativ steil*.
> 
> Gruss
> Costas



Das ist wirklich steil...da liegen auch Strickleitern im Sand, dass man mal das Gefühl hat vorwärts zu kommen.
Eigentlich ne dumme Sache, dass der Dünensand so herrlich locker ist.


----------



## fLow.cux (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hat jemand von euch zufällig den neuen Tidenkalender von Hvide Sande ? ich finde nur den alten ...


----------



## fLow.cux (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Das ist wirklich steil...da liegen auch Strickleitern im Sand, dass man mal das Gefühl hat vorwärts zu kommen.
> Eigentlich ne dumme Sache, dass der Dünensand so herrlich locker ist.


  weicher sand , wat hose und noch 50 kg ausrüstung besser wie jeder jogging trip


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hier http://frv.dk/Maalinger/Farvandsmaalinger/Documents/tidevand/Tide11_DK.pdf findest Du eine Tiden-Tabelle für ganz DK für 2011 zum Download, Hvide Sande ist da auf den Seiten 40-43.
Gruß
Axel/Mefo-Schreck


----------



## fLow.cux (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

danke mefo schreck jetzt muss ich nur noch wissen wie ich genau das lesen kann .. finde ich bestimmt schnell raus  weiss jemand was zur zeit eig in hvide abgeht ?


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Wie die Tabelle zu lesen ist?
Am Beipiel für heute 17.02. (siehe Bild) das um 01:24 Uhr der erste Fluthöchststand mit (berechnet) 1,0 m über *N*ormal*n*ull, um 07:15 Uhr der erste Tiefststand mit 0,1 m über NN dann um 13:54 Uhr der 2. Fluthöchststand mit 0,9 m über NN und dann um 19:24 Uhr der 2. Tiefststand mit wieder 0,1 m über NN. Der errechnete Tidenhub beträgt also (windbereinigt) heute nur 80-90 cm.


----------



## fLow.cux (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

ahh ! danke es hat klick gemacht !


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



fLow.cux schrieb:


> weicher sand , wat hose und noch *50 kg ausrüstung* besser wie jeder jogging trip


 


Was schleppst du denn alles mit ?|kopfkrat
Habe mein Geraffel noch nie gewogen,aber so nach Gefühl
werden es bestimmt max. 12-15 KG sein.Muss ja schließlich
auch die 10 KG Steinbutt noch zurück bekommen.|supergri

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## fLow.cux (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

 dann verdurstet du ja kläglich wenn du nicht eine leckere kiste mit nimmst  ausserdem war das übertrieben


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



fLow.cux schrieb:


> *dann verdurstet du ja kläglich wenn du nicht eine leckere kiste mit nimmst*  ausserdem war das übertrieben


 



Ist ein Argument,aber in meinem Alter reicht eine Flasche 
"Doppelherz" pro Sitzung.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## angler1996 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> auch die 10 KG Steinbutt noch zurück bekommen.|supergri
> 
> am Stück?#h
> Gruß A.


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



angler1996 schrieb:


> j.Breithardt schrieb:
> 
> 
> > auch die 10 KG Steinbutt noch zurück bekommen.|supergri
> ...


----------



## angler1996 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

aus der Rogerie an den Strand getragen, als Snack zwischendurch, naja besser als olle Polser#h
Gruß A.


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



angler1996 schrieb:


> aus der Rogerie an den Strand getragen, als Snack zwischendurch, naja besser als olle Polser#h
> Gruß A.


 


Sogar wesentlich besser.#6|supergri

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Das ist nicht ernst gemeint, oder?|kopfkrat
> Gruß A.



So wie mir berichtet wurde ist sie verloren gegangen, es kann sein, dass man sie noch findet. Ich bin momentan in barcelona und schaue auch auf den strassen nach, ob der wind sie hier her getragen hat.
Was in hvide sande momentan los ist, kann ich nicht sagen, aber hier ist etwas mehr los.
gruss


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Kutter des Monats : MS Muddi , Hvide Sande

Quelle : Rutte&Rolle


----------



## elwiss (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> Kutter des Monats : MS Muddi , Hvide Sande
> 
> Quelle : Rutte&Rolle


 
MS_ Muddi macht aber ständig Sorgen...  

Gruß

Björn


----------



## Tim1983 (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



elwiss schrieb:


> MS_ Muddi macht aber ständig Sorgen...
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Björn



Moin,
wie meinst du das?


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



elwiss schrieb:


> MS_ Muddi macht aber ständig Sorgen...
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Björn


 



Vaddern auch...


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## carpfreak1990 (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



elwiss schrieb:


> MS_ Muddi macht aber ständig Sorgen...
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Björn


 
Hallo Björn, 

Das würde mich bzw. viele hier interessieren wie du das meinst. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## elwiss (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Hallo Björn,
> 
> Das würde mich bzw. viele hier interessieren wie du das meinst.
> 
> ...


 
Hat Jürgen schon beantwortet.... :q


----------



## anschmu (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Moin ! So, Brief mit ein Paar Unterschriften ist raus an Jürgen Breithardt ! Mal sehen , ob die beiden Angelvereine aus meiner Region sich auch beteiligen ! 
.... Go for fisk ... Hvide Sande... nur noch 90 Tage !


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



anschmu schrieb:


> Moin ! So, Brief mit ein Paar Unterschriften ist raus an Jürgen Breithardt ! Mal sehen , ob die beiden Angelvereine aus meiner Region sich auch beteiligen !
> .... Go for fisk ... Hvide Sande... nur noch 90 Tage !


 

Super,danke dir.#6
Habe auch Listen im Angelladen ausgelgt,aber die Resonanz ist bis jetzt eher enttäuchend.Aber eine Woche ist ja noch Zeit bis zum einsammeln.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Super,danke dir.#6
> Habe auch Listen im Angelladen ausgelgt,aber die Resonanz ist bis jetzt eher enttäuchend.Aber eine Woche ist ja noch Zeit bis zum einsammeln.
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen |wavey:



bei mir ist auch nicht so doll, die denken sich das so weit wech das uns egal. jürgen bis wann willst meine liste haben ??

mfg


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> bei mir ist auch nicht so doll, die denken sich das so weit wech das uns egal. jürgen bis wann willst meine liste haben ??
> 
> mfg


 


Hallo Fabi,#h

bitte schicke sie Ende nächster Woche ab.:m


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Fabi,#h
> 
> bitte schicke sie Ende nächster Woche ab.:m
> 
> ...



na aber sicher doch |uhoh:


----------



## carpfreak1990 (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



elwiss schrieb:


> Hat Jürgen schon beantwortet.... :q


 
Hallo Björn, 
Aso is das gemeint, ich dachte das du das Schiff meinst. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## elwiss (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Super,danke dir.#6
> Habe auch Listen im Angelladen ausgelgt,aber die Resonanz ist bis jetzt eher enttäuchend.Aber eine Woche ist ja noch Zeit bis zum einsammeln.
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen |wavey:


 
Hallo,

das ist in der Tat so: ohne ein paar erklärende Worte kriegt man keine Unterstützung für die Sache, schade.
Ich denke aber das ich doch ein paar Unterschriften zusammen bekomme...
Leider gibt es nicht so viele Menschen, die einen etwas grösseren Horizont besitzen und ausserdem tut das ja nicht weh, die Sache zu unterstützen, auch wenn man gar keine Meinung dazu hat.
Allerdings wenn irgendwo so eine Liste liegen würde: "Ameisenhügel für den Bau einens Golfplatzes in Südfrankreich müssen umgesiedelt werden - Bitte unterstützen Sie unser Vorhaben mit Ihrer Unterschrift !"

Ich wüßte nicht...

Munter bleiben !

Gruß 

Björn

@ jonas 

Witz war flach ich weiß....


----------



## FangeNichts5 (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



elwiss schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das ist in der Tat so: ohne ein paar erklärende Worte kriegt man keine Unterstützung für die Sache, schade.
> Ich denke aber das ich doch ein paar Unterschriften zusammen bekomme...
> ...


 
Björn, sonst geb mir deine Liste, könnte noch ein paar Unterschriften ergattern, habe bisher noch keine Zeit gehabt, welche zu sammeln


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Björn, *sonst geb mir deine Liste,* könnte noch ein paar Unterschriften ergattern, habe bisher noch keine Zeit gehabt, welche zu sammeln


 


Hallo Timo,#h

unter* Posting 679* kannat du die Liste auch ausdrucken.:m


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Costas (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo 

News aus dem Projekt "Lachsfarm in RK-Fjord". Wie erwartet, sind gegen diesen Entscheid 2 Klagen eingereicht worden und das Projekt ist vorerst gestoppt! :vik:

Der Entscheid über diese Klagen kann bis zu einem Jahr dauern. Die Inhaber dieser Farm haben damit fast gerechnet, sind aber über die Klagen trotzdem verärgert. Erstens, weil sie schon vor der Planung den Dialog mit Angler gesucht hätten, aber die Angler nicht diskutieren wollten. Andereseits weil sie die Investoren verlieren könnten, falls sich das Projekt verzögern würde.

Die Informationen habe ich aus einer Zeitung. Weiteres folgt bald.

Gruss
Costas


----------



## goeddoek (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Costas schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> News aus dem Projekt "Lachsfarm in RK-Fjord". Wie erwartet, sind gegen diesen Entscheid 2 Klagen eingereicht worden und das Projekt ist vorerst gestoppt! :vik:



Na, das nenn' ich doch mal gute Nachrichten :vik:





Costas schrieb:


> Die Informationen habe ich aus einer Zeitung. Weiteres folgt bald.
> 
> Gruss
> Costas




Ich bitte darum  #h


----------



## fischflotz (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

good news#6

Hoffentlich entwickelt sich das weiter so gut.
Trotzdem sollten wir alle am Ball bleiben.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Costas schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> News aus dem Projekt "Lachsfarm in RK-Fjord". Wie erwartet, sind gegen diesen Entscheid 2 Klagen eingereicht worden und das Projekt ist vorerst gestoppt! :vik:
> 
> ...



super, super, super


----------



## elwiss (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Costas schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> News aus dem Projekt "Lachsfarm in RK-Fjord". Wie erwartet, sind gegen diesen Entscheid 2 Klagen eingereicht worden und das Projekt ist vorerst gestoppt! :vik:
> 
> ...


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



elwiss schrieb:


> Costas schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hallo
> ...


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Das das Lachsfarmprojekt vorerst gestopp ist, ist ein guter Anfang , die Korken knallen lassen darf man dann aber noch nicht, man muss bei solchen Sachen wachsam bleiben und den Widerstand auf einem hohen Level halten. Die beiden klagenden Institutionen haben auf jeden Fall meine volle Unterstützung!
Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## LAC (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Jürgen Breithardt
Hallo Jürgen, habe heute nacht einen kleinen temperaturschock bekommen, 30 grad unterschied. Als ich aus dem flieger kroch, wurde ich in dänemark mit - 7 grad begrüßt.
Bin also im lande, und wenn du listen vorliegen hast, sende sie mir.
So wie ich gelesen habe, verzögert sich jetzt durch die klage der bau oder wird gestoppt.
Der satz jedoch: weil sie die Investoren verlieren könnten, falls sich das Projekt verzögern würde
sagt ja viel aus, wer ist denn das? der die investoren verliert. Das hört sich ja an, wie eine erpressung, wenn man nicht die genehmigung bekommt, bricht dann die welt am platze zusammen, da sie z.b  neue arbeitsplätze und gewinne verlieren. Der überregionale schaden, d.h. im skjern fließgewässersystem, ist mit geld gar nicht mehr gut zu machen. 
In meinen augen, sind es floskeln - inhaltsarme worte, denn wäre dort immer grünes licht, für den bau solcher anlagen, wäre der fjord schon übersäht mit solchen anlagen, da die investoren leichtes spiel haben, wie sie sich bereichern können.

Denächst kommt noch ein neuer antrag, südlich vom fjord den staatsforst zu roden, schafft arbeitsplätze in der baubranche, da man auf den freien flächen sommerhäuser bauen kann. Abnehmer vom holz hat man genügend, es wird einfach in kleine säcke an  touristen teuer verkauft. Kann mir vorstellen, dass einige solche krumme ideen im kopfe haben und nur noch einen weg suchen, wie man es realisieren kann.
Gruss


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Jürgen Breithardt
> Der satz jedoch: weil sie die Investoren verlieren könnten, falls sich das Projekt verzögern würde
> sagt ja viel aus, wer ist denn das? der die investoren verliert. Das hört sich ja an, wie eine erpressung, wenn man nicht die genehmigung bekommt, bricht dann die welt am platze zusammen, da sie z.b neue arbeitsplätze und gewinne verlieren. Der überregionale schaden, d.h. im skjern fließgewässersystem, ist mit geld gar nicht mehr gut zu machen.


Wieviele Arbeitsplätze würden denn tatsächlich durch diese Anlage geschaffen? Durch die hohe Automatisierung von Fischfarmen (Futterautomaten) sind in der Farm selber da gar nicht soviele Arbeitsstellen zu schaffen. Selbst mit Anrechnung der abschliessenden Verarbeitung der Lachse (Schlachten, ausnehmen, filetieren) hängen da übers gesamte Jahr höchstens 5-8 Arbeitsplätze dran...
Der Verlust an Arbeitsplätzen im Verkauf und Service durch einen evtl. Rückgang des Anglertourismus könnte das sicher nicht auffangen...

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Wieviele Arbeitsplätze würden denn tatsächlich durch diese Anlage geschaffen? Durch die hohe Automatisierung von Fischfarmen (Futterautomaten) sind in der Farm selber da gar nicht soviele Arbeitsstellen zu schaffen. Selbst mit Anrechnung der abschliessenden Verarbeitung der Lachse (Schlachten, ausnehmen, filetieren) hängen da übers gesamte Jahr höchstens 5-8 Arbeitsplätze dran...
> Der Verlust an Arbeitsplätzen im Verkauf und Service durch einen evtl. Rückgang des Anglertourismus könnte das sicher nicht auffangen...
> 
> Gruß
> MeFo-Schreck


 


Hallo Axel,#h

auf die von dir genannte Anzahl der zusätzlichen Arbeitsplätze bin ich in etwa auch gekommen.Wie Otto
im vorherigen Post bereits andeuteteummes Gelaber von
Seiten der potentiellen Farmbetreiber,und sonst nichts.#d
Stellt sich nur die Frage,wie sie es den Politikern verkaufen.
Denn egal wie viele Arbeitsplätze dran hängen,so sind immer
noch Steuereinnahmen im Spiel.Und man möchte ja auch gerne wieder gewählt werden.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Jürgen
Anträge, mit den worten, wir schaffen neue arbeitsplätze,  habe ich in meinem leben genug gehört, wichtige ökologische gebiete z.b. talauen wurden zugebaut - obwohl wir vom landschaftsbeirat diese abgelehnt haben. Unsere empfehlung wurden von den kommunalen politikern nicht beachtet - sie bekamen die baugenehmigung. Eine moderne halle wurde gebaut und nur ein oder zwei gabelstapelfahrer aus dem gebiet  wurden eingestellt. Ich möchte nicht wissen, was für zusätzliche kosten die gemeinde - die jahre danach - ausgegeben hat, damit sie bei der schneeschmelze, ihr hochwasser im griff bekamen. Da diese ökologisch wichtigen auen, wie ein schwamm wirken, indem sie sich vollsaugen und langsam das wasser ablassen. Bei einer befestigung bzw. betonboden funktioniert dieses  nicht. Ich bin oft sturm gelaufen, wenn ich eine neue steinschüttung am gewässer sah, die auch nicht erlaubt ist von der landesregierung, sondern nur im notfall eingesetzt werden darf. Es war immer ein notfall und flussabwärts die nächste gemeinde -  da verstand man die welt nicht mehr, weil ihnen das wasser am halse stand. Kann genug bereiche nennen, wo es so gelaufen ist.

So etwa ist es auch hier, da redet man auch von schaffung neuer arbeitsplätze. Man wird auch erwähnen, dass millionen ausgegeben werden, für den bau dieser anlage - sie soll ja die beste werden, jedoch keine firma in hvide sande bekommt den auftrag - da sie sich nur mit heringe auskennen, d.h. wie man fangschiffe dafür gebaut hat.
Du erwähnst die steuereinnahmen, auch da finden konzerne wege, wie diese an hvide sande  oder wo auch immer, vorbei laufen können - fest steht sie fangen mit gelder an, die sie nicht haben, sich leihen müssen, dieses muss erst mal erwirtschaftet werden, bevor ein rubel zum staat läuft. 
Es kann ja sein, dass diese anlage gar nicht gewinne abwirft und der hauptkonzern, sie förmlich immer unterstützen muss, von einer anlage die reichlich gewinn macht, dann landet auch dort weniger in der staatskasse. 
Nicht dass sie sich nach jahren als der große retten noch hinstellen, da sie diese anlage ständig unterstützen müssen, da sie kein gewinn abwirft.  Da festgestellt wurde, dass z.b. die wasserqualität im fjord nicht die beste ist und beim schließen der anlage, arbeitsplätze in gefahr sind und sie nicht hvide sande den haufen schrott überlassen möchten. 
Alles ist möglich - da blickt ein gewählter mann vom volke, ein kommunalpolitiker nicht mehr durch, auch wenn er ein netter kerl ist und eine frische haut von der seefahrt inzwischen bekommen hat oder seine imbissbude, schlosserei oder sonst was, hoch angesehen ist, in der region.
Was ich nicht verstehen kann ist, dass die angelvereine sich gedrückt haben, indem sie keine gespräche mit diesen herren geführt haben und hart dagegen angegangen sind. Das ist leider in unseren reihen so, sie können nett was vom fisch fangen erzählen und nur ganz wenige mehr. Warum auch, da sollen sich andere bemühen. Zwei wie ich gelesen haben, sind ja dagegen schon angegangen, das genügt - man will doch nur angeln. Das ist zwar hart gegenüber den anglern, aber wie es aussieht in den reihen der angelvereinen, kenne nicht nur ich - jedenfalls ist es immer schön lustig - was will man mehr.


----------



## fLow.cux (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

wo genau ist das den geplant und wie soll es dort funktionieren ? ich sehe da kein sinn  in diesem projekt ?!


----------



## Costas (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



fLow.cux schrieb:


> wo genau ist das den geplant und wie soll es dort funktionieren ? ich sehe da kein sinn  in diesem projekt ?!



200m östlich von der Schleuse. HIER


----------



## LAC (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ flow.cux
das glaube ich dir, ich sehe da auch keinen sinn, jedoch andere sehen dieses anders. 
Wer, wo, wie diese anlage geplant ist, kann ich dir nicht sagen - ich lese nur hier im board die informationen, die sehr schwach sind. Jedoch glaube ich, dass  nach dem treffen bei costas, ich mehr informationen bekomme - wenn ein sprecher aus den reihen der angelvereine, mir genaue fakten vorlegen kann. 
Ich hoffe es !
Es kann jedoch sein, dass diese informationen gerade beim schriftführer sind, der noch einen wichtigen brief verfassen muss und seit tagen daran fleißig  arbeitet und die wörter sucht.Telefonisch kann man ihn auch nicht erreichen, da noch winterferien in dänemark sind.
Es ist ja ein wichtiges schreiben  und man möchte damit gehör finden bei den ämtern, dass der verein gegen den bau der lachsfarm ist, da inzwischen der abgabetermin schon verstrichen ist, weil alles so schnell kam.:q
Alles ist möglich, es kann auch ein jungangler kommen und die unterlagen mit dem fahrrad bringt, da alle noch am arbeiten sind und der frei hat nicht kommen möchte. 
Vielleicht kennt er die firma und will der erste sein, der die firma anschreibt und sich bewirbt für einen der wenigen arbeitsplätze, da er mal fischer war und ahnung vom lachs räuchern hat.:q:q
Das ist zwar alles lustig für den leser, aber traurig, denn da steckt ein bischen wahrheit drin, denn wenn es so nicht ist, dann ist es etwas anders gelagert..
Ich lasse mich überraschen - hoffe jedoch, dass ich  einen vernünftigen gesprächspartner bekomme, da es ja wirklich ein ernster fall ist und für den skjern wildlachs das aus bedeutet kann.


----------



## LAC (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Jürgen Breithardt
Moin jürgen, wollte mich mal erkundigen, ob bei dir schon unterschriften gelandet sind - wie sieht es denn im moment aus ?
Ein kleiner zwischenbericht wäre nicht schlecht.
LG


----------



## angler1996 (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Moin
Costas, wenn ich die Stelle richtig deute, befindet sich doch dort schon ne Forellenzucht?
Gruß A.


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Jürgen Breithardt
> Moin jürgen, wollte mich mal erkundigen, ob bei dir schon unterschriften gelandet sind - wie sieht es denn im moment aus ?
> Ein kleiner zwischenbericht wäre nicht schlecht.
> LG


 



Hallo Otto,#h

bis jetzt habe ich noch keine Listen vorliegen,sind aber bereits welche in der Post.Mitte nächster Woche geht alles an dich raus,was mich bis dahin erreicht hat.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## fLow.cux (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

in wie fern würde uns diese anlage beim angeln stören ?


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@fLow.cux
evtl. solltest Du Dir mal die letzten Seiten durchlesen bevor Du hier solch, Dich disqualifizierendes , geschreibsel abgiebst.
Gruß
Carsten


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Jürgen Breithardt
> Moin jürgen, wollte mich mal erkundigen, ob bei dir schon unterschriften gelandet sind - wie sieht es denn im moment aus ?
> Ein kleiner zwischenbericht wäre nicht schlecht.
> LG


 Wie es bei Jürgen aussieht, weiss ich natürlich nicht aber ich werde meine Liste von meinem Arbeitsplatz im Büro morgen an Jürgen senden.
Ausserdem habe habe ich die Liste auch im Rutenbauforum (www.rutenbauforum.de) verbreitet und dort ist sie schon oft runtergeladen worden unter anderem auch von jemandem der im Thyssen-Werk in Gelsenkirchen (500 Mitarbeiter) dort "hausieren" gehen wollte.:q

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ flow.cux 
ab Seite 55 Post 542 dieses HS-Threads (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=205712&page=55 ) beginnt der Teil, der sich um das Thema "Lachsfarm in HS" dreht.
@Carsten Heidorn
Muss so ein Ton denn wirklich sein?#d Dieser "Oberlehrer-Ton" nützt niemandem...|uhoh:


----------



## Costas (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Moin
> Costas, wenn ich die Stelle richtig deute, befindet sich doch dort schon ne Forellenzucht?
> Gruß A.



Richtig, eine bestehende Forellenzucht wird um- bzw. ausgebaut. Ich wess ncht, ob sie zur Zeit in Betrieb ist oder still gelegt wurde.


----------



## angler1996 (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

danke, da muss dann aber auch wirklich jeder Lachs dran vorbei
Gruß A.


----------



## LAC (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



fLow.cux schrieb:


> in wie fern würde uns diese anlage beim angeln stören ?



Sollte die anlage gebaut werden, wird sie so angelegt, dass kein angler darüber stolpert und zwischen den lachsen schwimmt. Auch kannst du weiterhin deine heringe  und hornhechte dort fangen, wenn nicht ein zusammenbruch der bestände in den nächsten jahren entsteht. Und da die touristen bzw. angler in hvide sande ganz andere ziele verfolgen, kommen diese gedanken auf, wie du sie hast. Kennt man jedoch die problematik dieser anlagen, so sagt sich ein angler, der sich auch für die natur einsetzt, hier muss etwas geschehen, damit solch eine anlage dort nicht entsteht, da sie katastrophale folgen verursacht z.b. auf den wildlachs des skjern gewässersystems und auf das gewässers vor ort, durch verschmutzung.  
Wie ich schon gepostet habe, macht sich jeder mensch so seine eigenen gedanken darüber, da jeder andere interessen verfolgt. Der sie bauen will, möchte damit millionen machen, die angler, die sich auch für die natur einsetzen, laufen sturm dagegen und einige angler geht das am arsch vorbei, da sie genug probleme mit dem ferienhaus haben, da der fenseher nicht funktioniert und sie kein fussball sehen können.
Die interessen sind halt verschieden, deshalb ist hier alles so lustig und frarbenfroh - wobei bei dieser aktion, man ja in fachbereiche stößt, wo nur wenige angler,  hand- und stichfeste fakten erstellen bzw. vorlegen können - deshalb starten wir diese unterschriftenaktion, da sie sehr einfach ist. 
In deutschland können diese unterschrift ca. 90%  geben, die 10% analphabeten in deutschland, sind ja keine angler.:q d.h. jeder angler sollte sich dafür einsetzen durch seine unterschrift - sie ist ein großer beitrag für den erhalt unserer natur d.h. fischfauna. Mehr ist es nicht.

@ Jürgen  @ Mefo-Schreck
Hallo ihr beiden, das sieht ja ganz gut aus mit den unterschriften. Wir haben ja noch zeit - bei dem gespräch, möchte ich nur signalisieren, dass auch deutsche angler sich einsetzen, dass diese anlage nicht gebaut werden soll.
Läuft dieses gespräch bei costas positiv, mache ich mir gedanken, wie wir weiter an unterschriften kommen - da sehe ich keine großen probleme, es wird schon fluppen.
LG

@ Costas
so wie ich gehört habe, soll eine anlage stillgelegt worden sein, welche kann ich jedoch nicht sagen. 
Ich glaube mein gefühl lässt mich nicht im stich, denn diese ganzen aktionen, die man in hvide sande anstrebt, bau eines überseehafens, lagerplatz für windkrafträder und jetzt die lachsfarm - sind in meinen augen alles nur zuckungen, da die fischrei zusammenbricht und sie sich gedanken machen - wie und womit kann man jetzt in hs schnelles geld machen.
Vor 50 jahren war nichts in hvide sande - davor lebten nur 12 familien auf dem homlsland klit, inzwischen ist der schmale dünenstreifen mit ferienhäuser zugepflastert,  die fischgründe vor der küste geplündert. Nun sucht man neue möglichkeiten. Wo jedoch nichts mehr zu holen ist, sollte man verschwinden - so ist es auch bei den goldgräbern in amerika gewesen. Sollten sich lieber mal gedanken machen, wie man diese ferienhaus region schützt, damit weiterhin der tourismus blüht - denn der kann auch noch zusammenbrechen.


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Mefo-Schreck,
das hat nichts mit "Oberlehrer-Ton" zu tun, ich war nur froh dass das Niveau der Beiträge nach oben ging und nicht mehr diese Standartfragen; zu welcher Uhrzeit beissen die Heringe am besten oder wann wird es im Sommer dunkel; kommen.
viele Grüße
Carsten


----------



## fLow.cux (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

ich war sehr frech


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

*


fLow.cux schrieb:



			magger reg dich mal ab wenn du meinst du musst so "ordentlich " sein dann mach dir n thread auf und such da nach kontakten ich schreibe das was ich will und von sonem magger wie dir lass ich mir erst recht nichts sagen ...
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

* 



Was für eine Sprache war das denn jetzt? #c
Warst du so lange von der Bildfläche verschwunden
um das zu lernen?|kopfkrat


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## FangeNichts5 (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Leute Leute! Ruhig bleiben! Wir sind doch alle HS-Freunde, lasst uns das nicht kaputt machen


----------



## fLow.cux (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

ne:q
aber wieso soll ich mir sowas gefallen lassen hier darf jeder 100 mal fragen und bei mir schreibt er was .. vll war es nicht die feine art aber naya ...


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



fLow.cux schrieb:


> ne:q
> aber wieso soll ich mir sowas gefallen lassen hier darf jeder 100 mal fragen und bei mir schreibt er was .. *vll war es nicht die feine art aber naya ...*






Wenn du einen Arsch in der Hose hast,dann schreib es doch einfach mal vernünftig.Willst doch bestimmt auch für voll
genommen werden,oder? :m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@Carsten Heidorn & flow.cux
Auch ich freue mich wenn das Niveau in diesem Thread hoch ist aber weder die Formulierungen "disqualifizierendes Geschreibsel" noch solche wie "magger" bringen das Niveau wirklich nach oben.
Also Leute, gerade bei so ernsten Themen wie dieser Lachsfarm einfach mal tief durchatmen und sachlich bleiben auch wenn einem durchaus mal "der Griffel brennt".|wavey:

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## LAC (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ floh-cux
keine aufregung, naturlich kann jeder das schreiben was er möchte - mache ich ja auch, deshalb ist es so lustig hier. Man darf alles nicht so ernst nehmen, wenn eine antwort kommt, die einem nicht zusagt, die schluckt man einfach, sonst zerfleischen wir uns selbst. Nun sei nicht sauer, denn ich möchte nur von dir eine unterschrift - das  wäre super.


----------



## fLow.cux (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

die bekommst du  ja ich habs ja eingesehen das es nicht niveau voll war .. ! SORRY @ ALL !


----------



## leif88 (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Mal eine andere Frage wie ist das Wetter in HS?

Gruß Leif


----------



## Hechtkiller2009 (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Jetzt gehts looooooooooooooooos!
Am 05.03.2011 werden die Gewässer wieder unsicher gemacht. Nach 1 Jahr Abstinenz ( bis auf ein 2 Tage Wochenende ) gehts endlich wieder nach Dänemark!:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



leif88 schrieb:


> Mal eine andere Frage wie ist das Wetter in HS?
> 
> Gruß Leif


 


Also Google sagt mir:

Kühl um den Gefrierpunkt. Der Wetterbericht ist aber auch für 
jeden außer mir zugänglich.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> @Carsten Heidorn & flow.cux
> Auch ich freue mich wenn das Niveau in diesem Thread hoch ist.
> Also Leute, gerade bei so ernsten Themen wie dieser Lachsfarm einfach mal tief durchatmen und sachlich bleiben auch wenn einem durchaus mal "der Griffel brennt".|wavey:
> 
> ...



Axel, 
kannst du dir vorstellen, dass bei mir oft "der griffel  brennt". Wobei ich diese "wunderkerzen" liebe, denn sie beleben diesen thread  - jeder kann hier wort ergreifen und wenn er es will, soll er es machen. Sollte mal ein falsches wort fallen, darf man es nicht so ernst nehmen und es schlucken, da jeder andere gefühlsausbrüche sowie wortschatz  hat. 
Zum beispiel, schlucke und lache ich oft - kann es jedoch nicht in worte fassen. Hätten wir hier eine kamera, würdest du sehen, wie ich mich auch noch dabei kräusele - zum glück haben wir hier keine  konferenzschaltung. Wobei dann die wirklichkeit ans tageslicht kommt - es würde den thread jedoch gewaltig beleben.

Deshalb ist es etwas hoch gegriffen, wenn hier vom hohen niveau die rede ist - dann wäre dieser thread tot und nicht mehr locker. 
Bei einem hohen niveau - verliert man leser, da sich nur noch fachidioten die köpfe zerbrechen - ein großteil der angler will dieses gar nicht wissen - weil es kompliziert und verzweigt, kurz, einfach zu trocken ist.
Das artet dann in arbeit aus, da ich auch prüfen muss, was ich schreibe - sonst forzt mich noch ein experte an.  Ich will ja hier nicht eine dissertation - eine wissentschaftliche arbeit erstellen - sie kann trotzdem fehler enthalten, die dann hinterher noch abgeschrieben werden.:q - dann blamiert man sich, weil man es nicht verstanden hat.

@ Hechtkiller
Wir sehen uns am fjord, ich werde mir mal ein abschleppseil im wagen legen und eine luftpumpe fürs boot.

@ Jürgen
deine temperaturangabe ist nicht genau  die schwankt ja. Momentan ist es dunkel und drauße war es minus 5 grad  :q als ich es abgelesen habe, wobei ich 37 grad habe und kurz vor dem fieber stehe.


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Hechtkiller2009 schrieb:


> Jetzt gehts looooooooooooooooos!
> Am 05.03.2011 werden die Gewässer wieder unsicher gemacht. Nach 1 Jahr Abstinenz ( bis auf ein 2 Tage Wochenende ) gehts endlich wieder nach Dänemark!:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q


 


@ Otto,#h

dann mach mal das Abschleppseil klar.|supergri|supergri|supergri


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Uwe_H (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> @ Otto,#h
> 
> dann mach mal das Abschleppseil klar.|supergri|supergri|supergri
> 
> ...



Gehts auf Nixen wenn die Hechte alle gekillt sind??? :l


----------



## LAC (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Uwe
die hechte stehen im schilf, warum angeln - schießen werden wir sie. Ich habe gehört dort sollen auch mal nixen in nymindegab gelebt haben - ese-mädchen - (ködermädchen) die ein schuppenkleid getragen haben und voll im saft standen d.h. nach fisch gerochen haben


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Uwe
> die hechte stehen im schilf, warum angeln - schießen werden wir sie. Ich habe gehört dort sollen auch mal nixen in nymindegab gelebt haben -* ese-mädchen - (ködermädchen) die ein schuppenkleid getragen haben und voll im saft standen d.h. nach fisch gerochen haben*









Die könnten aber bereits mumifiziert sein.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> [/B][/COLOR]
> 
> Die könnten aber bereits mumifiziert sein.:m
> 
> ...



Jürgen, das stimmt !
Sie werden von mir ein formalinbad bekommen,  sanft werde ich sie dort reinlegen - der fischgeruch wird verschwinden. Trockne sie ab und stelle  sie mir dann in die ecke, damit ich sie ständig vor augen habe - steinhart werden sie.  Mir fällt dann schon was ein, was ich damit mache. :q 
Könnte sie in scheiben schneiden und ein schuppenkleid daraus erstellen - nicht die beste idee, da diese art schon prof. hagen bei seinen körperwelten gezeigt hat.
http://www.google.com/images?hl=de&xhr=t&q=k%C3%B6rperwelten&cp=3&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:defficial&channel=s&biw=1169&bih=656&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=univ&sa=X&ei=aVtlTcvCEI6gOsj9uPMF&sqi=2&ved=0CFcQsAQ
Ein link für die, damit sie sich ein bild machen können, was hier angeschnitten wird.


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> Jürgen, das stimmt !
> Sie werden von mir ein formalinbad bekommen, sanft werde ich sie dort reinlegen - der fischgeruch verschwindet. Trockne sie ab und stelle sie mir dann in die ecke, damit ich sie ständig vor augen habe. Mir fällt dann schon was ein, was ich damit machen werde. :q Könnte sie in scheiben schneiden und ein schuppenkleid daraus machen - *keine gute idee, prof. hagen macht das schon mit seinen körperwelten*.


 



Stimmt,dürfte ein Patent drauf sein.|kopfkrat


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Uwe_H (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Uwe
> die hechte stehen im schilf, warum angeln - schießen werden wir sie. Ich habe gehört dort sollen auch mal nixen in nymindegab gelebt haben - ese-mädchen - (ködermädchen) die ein schuppenkleid getragen haben und voll im saft standen d.h. nach fisch gerochen haben



Ha, an das Mädchen erinnere ich mich, Gammelgab, der Parkplatz an der kleinen Brücke, da stand so eine Nixe...:k



Der Hagens nimmt kein Formalin, der plastiniert doch alles. Das wird quasi in Kunstharz eingelegt und dann geschnitten.
Vermutlich könnte der auch Rocheneier plastinieren...


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> *Ha, an das Mädchen erinnere ich mich, Gammelgab, der Parkplatz an der kleinen Brücke, da stand so eine Nixe...:k*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Lass die Finger von* der.*
Die hat schon die Wikinger ausgerottet.|sagnix


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Uwe_H (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Lass die Finger von* der.*
> Die hat schon die Wikinger ausgerottet.|sagnix
> 
> 
> ...



Wobei ich sagen muss, der hat im Bikini 'ne heiße Figur abgegeben. #q

Sowas findest Du nur in Dänemark, und dann auch nur mit Otto. Aber diese Szene, ich glaube ich werde sie niemals vergessen können. #d


----------



## LAC (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Uwe_H
Uwe, das stimmt - von hagens arbeitet nicht mit formalin, in meinen augen macht er auch keine kunst, jedoch sehr gute schauobjekte (plastinationen) von leichen, die weltweit aufsehen erregt haben. Surrealistische ideen vom spanischen künstler salvador dali, fließen in seinen präparationen ein, z.b. bei einem objekt, wo er einen menschen zeigt, wo die vordeseite vom mensch, aus aufgezogenen schubladen besteht, in denen dann die jeweiligen inneren organe zu sehen sind. Auch zeigt er bewegungsstudien beim menschen z.b. beim sport. Hier kann nicht von einer stilrichtung gesprochen werden, technisch jedoch perfekt gemacht, und dies ausstellungsstücke beeindrucken menschen, weil sie dieses noch nicht gesehen haben - da es menschen sind. 
Es ist jedoch nicht mehr, als wenn ich im inneren eines motors schaue. Es ist reines handwerk, technisch perfekt jedoch zu wenig, dass ich es als kunst ansehe, da das geistige, was die kunst beinhalten, fehlt.
Jedoch würde ich jedem empfehlen, sich mal solch eine ausstellung anzusehen - erstmals werden diese plastinationen jetzt auch in dänemark gezeigt - jedoch nicht im kunstmuseum.

@ Jürgen
Die nixe, die uwe angeschnitten hat, am alten ausläufer vom fjord, ist nicht von den wikingern ausgerottet worden - sie lebt!  Ich habe sie zufällig entdeckt und überrascht, als sie fotografien von sich gemacht hat - heißes gerät. Bekleidet war sie mit einem bikini.
Nun hatte sie uns auch entdeckt und ihr ritual abgebrochen. Erstaunt waren wir, als sie im wagen einstieg und an uns vorbei fuhr, dass sich aus der nixe  mit lockigem haar, ein mann entwickelt hat. Selbst meine alte teleskoprute "mitchel gold", die ich schon ausgefahren hatte, viel in sich zusammen. Das war der hammer, was wir dort gesehen haben - der fjord ist also nicht nur beliebt bei den anglern, auch fotografen suchen ihn auf -  mann gönnt sich ja sonst nichts.:q


----------



## Costas (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Uwe_H
> Uwe, das stimmt - von hagens arbeitet nicht mit formalin, in meinen augen macht er auch keine kunst, jedoch sehr gute schauobjekte (plastinationen) von leichen, die weltweit aufsehen erregt haben. Surrealistische ideen vom spanischen künstler salvador dali, fließen in seinen präparationen ein, z.b. bei einem objekt, wo er einen menschen zeigt, wo die vordeseite vom mensch, aus aufgezogenen schubladen besteht, in denen dann die jeweiligen inneren organe zu sehen sind. Auch zeigt er bewegungsstudien beim menschen z.b. beim sport. Hier kann nicht von einer stilrichtung gesprochen werden, technisch jedoch perfekt gemacht, und dies ausstellungsstücke beeindrucken menschen, weil sie dieses noch nicht gesehen haben - da es menschen sind.
> Es ist jedoch nicht mehr, als wenn ich im inneren eines motors schaue. Es ist reines handwerk, technisch perfekt jedoch zu wenig, dass ich es als kunst ansehe, da das geistige, was die kunst beinhalten, fehlt.
> Jedoch würde ich jedem empfehlen, sich mal solch eine ausstellung anzusehen - erstmals werden diese plastinationen jetzt auch in dänemark gezeigt - jedoch nicht im kunstmuseum.



Ich bin gleicher Meinung wie Otto. Es ist mehr eine Kombination zwischen technischer Arbeit mit einem Hauch Kunst. Die Ausstellung habe ich vor langer Zeit in München besucht, war sehr interessant. Es geht wortwörtlich unter der Haut :q.

Gruss
Costas


----------



## LAC (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Costas schrieb:


> Ich bin gleicher Meinung wie Otto. Es ist mehr eine Kombination zwischen technischer Arbeit mit einem Hauch Kunst. Die Ausstellung habe ich vor langer Zeit in München besucht, war sehr interessant. Es geht wortwörtlich unter der Haut :q.
> 
> Gruss
> Costas



Hallo Costas, 
bei mir unter der haut, kribbelt es auch - wenn ich an die lachsläuse denke - hat auch nichts mit kunst zu tun.

Wie sieht es denn aus, kommt zum treffen, auch ein ansprechpartner vom angelverein - oder bohren wir uns in der nase, trinken ein kaffee zusammen und verstehen die welt nicht mehr. 
Berichte mal, welcher ansprechpartner vom angelverein kommt  - damit ich mich vorbereite :q  denn ich kann bilderbücher mitbringen, wo man fische mit dem farbstift ausmalt bis hin zu wissenschaftlichen untersuchungen, die auf einige, wie abstrakte kunst wirkt, da man sie nicht versteht - dann benötige ich einen übersetzer, da mein wortschatz nicht ausreicht im dänischen.


----------



## Costas (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> Hallo Costas,
> bei mir unter der haut, kribbelt es auch - wenn ich an die lachsläuse denke - hat auch nichts mit kunst zu tun.
> 
> Wie sieht es denn aus, kommt zum treffen, auch ein ansprechpartner vom angelverein - oder bohren wir uns in der nase, trinken ein kaffee zusammen und verstehen die welt nicht mehr.
> Berichte mal, welcher ansprechpartner vom angelverein kommt  - damit ich mich vorbereite :q  denn ich kann bilderbücher mitbringen, wo man fische mit dem farbstift ausmalt bis hin zu wissenschaftlichen untersuchungen, die auf einige, wie abstrakte kunst wirkt, da man sie nicht versteht.



Hallo Otto

Betreffend Treff schicke ich Dir gleich eine PN.


----------



## LAC (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Costas schrieb:


> Hallo Otto
> 
> Betreffend Treff schicke ich Dir gleich eine PN.



Costas, 
danke - das hört sich ja ganz gut an, dann haben wir ja einen kleinen experten am tisch sitzen, der die skjern au bestens kennt - super
Das bedeutet, dass nun unsere bordies reichlich unterschriften sammeln müssen - damit auch druck ausgeübt werden kann.


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> Costas,
> danke - das hört sich ja ganz gut an, dann haben wir ja einen kleinen experten am tisch sitzen, der die skjern au bestens kennt - super
> Das bedeutet, dass nun unsere bordies reichlich unterschriften sammeln müssen - damit auch druck ausgeübt werden kann.


 

@ Otto,#h

bis wann müßen die Listen spätestens bei dir sein?

Gruß
Jürgen|wavey:


----------



## LAC (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> @ Otto,#h
> 
> bis wann müßen die Listen spätestens bei dir sein?
> 
> ...



Jürgen, dieses kommt nicht auf einen tag an. Der termin bei costas steht noch nicht fest und wird kurzfristig festgelegt, da eine bestimmte person beim treffen dabei sein soll - danach richte ich mich. 
Wichtig ist für mich, der ansprechpartner. 

Mit den unterschriften die du inzwischen vorliegen hast bzw. noch bekommst, signalisieren wir ja schon eine bereitschaft. Ich werde dann ein schlachtplan bzw. ein konzept entwickeln, wie man an mehr unterschriften kommt bzw. den dänischen angelvereinen zur seite stehen kann, z.b. durch pressearbeit in den deutschsprachigen medien, damit zu sehen ist, dass auch deutsche angler sich für den erhalt der natur in der skjern au in dänemark einsetzen. 
Ich hoffe, dass unser thomas vom anglerboard, dieses auch im magazin veröffentlicht - sonst bekommt er von mir eine rote karte


----------



## Uwe_H (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Alternativ könnten die Listen auch an mich geschickt werden, dann sparst Du Dir das Porto nach DK. Dann nehme ich die Dinger Freitag die nächste Woche mit hoch.


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Alternativ könnten die Listen auch an mich geschickt werden, dann sparst Du Dir das Porto nach DK. Dann nehme ich die Dinger Freitag die nächste Woche mit hoch.


 



Hallo Uwe,#h

danke fürs Angebot,kommt aber leider zu spät,da bereits Post unterwegs ist.:m
Wünsche dir einen schönen Urlaub,und lass die Finger aus den Bikinis.|supergri

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ alle
Unser thread wird ja stark besucht und jeder stellt fragen, wie sieht es mit dem fang der fische aus, wo sind die schönsten ecken usw. - fragen die normal sind und auch alle beantwortet werden.
Meine frage lautet jetzt, wer von den bordies hier, hat denn interesse, bei der unterschiftenaktion sich zu beteiligen? 
Es geht um eine lachsfarm, die in hvide sande gebaut werden soll. Wer nicht darüber informiert ist, kann etwas zurück blättern und sich informieren.
Kurz gesagt: beim bau dieser lachsfarm, wird das gewässer der region (hvide sande) stark mit fäkalien verunreinigt und es könnte das aus der wildfische bedeuten, lachs, forelle usw. im fjord sowie im skjern fließgewässersystem und andere auen, die im fjord münden. Chemie sowie die lachslaus um nur einige zu nennen tragen dazu bei.
Da sollte man sich schon mal für einsetzen  mit einer unterschrift, dass diese anlage nicht gebaut werden soll.

Ihr könnt euch ja mal melden und  einfach hier posten, 

Ich bin gegen den bau einer lachsfarm in hvide sande, da diese katastrophale folgen auf die gewässer sowie wildfische hat. 

Mehr ist es nicht.
Bin gespannt, ob sich einige breit erklären, es geht ja um den erhalt unserer natur -  oder ist es zuviel verlangt.
Für besucher, die dieses lesen ist es auch ganz einfach: man meldet sich an, es ist kostenlos und sofort ist man mitglied auf europas größtes online anglerboard. Kann sofort eine gute tat hier leisten, indem er sich für den umweltschutz hier einsetzt - oder auch die ersten fragen stellen, wenn´s weltweit rund um den fisch bzw. natur geht.

Im namen der natur - DANKE !


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> @ alle
> Bin gespannt, ob sich einige breit erklären, es geht ja um den erhalt unserer natur - oder ist es zuviel verlangt.
> 
> Gruß


Das ist definitiv nicht zuviel verlangt sondern vielmehr in unser aller Interesse!#6
Meine Unterschriftenliste ist auf jeden Fall schon per Post auf dem Weg zu Jürgen und im Rutenbauforum habe ich auch alle, die sich die Liste dort heruntergeladen haben, gestern darauf hingewiesen, die Liste möglichst zügig zu senden!
Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## anschmu (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Moin es geht mir hier nicht nur ums angeln - es geht hier auch um die Region um den Fjord ! Ich mache seit 1992 Urlaub dort , manchmal 3x im Jahr ! Da werde ich mir überlegen , ob ich mir nicht eine andere Ecke in Dänemark suchen werde , wo ich meinen Urlaub verbringen werde und ich glaube , da werde ich nicht der einzige bleiben der Hvide Sande meiden wird und schnell sind mal ein paar Arbeitsplätze in der Touristikbranche um Hvide Sande in Gefahr !


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



anschmu schrieb:


> Moin es geht mir hier nicht nur ums angeln - es geht hier auch um die Region um den Fjord ! Ich mache seit 1992 Urlaub dort , manchmal 3x im Jahr ! Da werde ich mir überlegen , ob ich mir nicht eine andere Ecke in Dänemark suchen werde , wo ich meinen Urlaub verbringen werde und ich glaube , da werde ich nicht der einzige bleiben der Hvide Sande meiden wird und schnell sind mal ein paar Arbeitsplätze in der Touristikbranche um Hvide Sande in Gefahr !


Genau das muss den Versantwortlichen über solche Unterschriften-Aktionen bewusst gemacht werden #6, so dass der vorläufige Lachsfarm-Stopp (durch die eingereichten Klagen) letztendlich in einen definitiven Stopp umgewandelt wird!

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## rainzor (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



anschmu schrieb:


> Moin es geht mir hier nicht nur ums angeln - es geht hier auch um die Region um den Fjord ! Ich mache seit 1992 Urlaub dort , manchmal 3x im Jahr ! Da werde ich mir überlegen , ob ich mir nicht eine andere Ecke in Dänemark suchen werde , wo ich meinen Urlaub verbringen werde und ich glaube , da werde ich nicht der einzige bleiben der Hvide Sande meiden wird und schnell sind mal ein paar Arbeitsplätze in der Touristikbranche um Hvide Sande in Gefahr !


 
Und genau das sollte man den Ferienhausvermietern klarmachen. Bei der Buchung, oder Schlüsselabholung einfach mal eine Bemerkung fallen lassen, wie z.B. : "Sagen sie mal, ich hab' da was von einer Lachsfarm gehört. Wenn das stimmt, muß ich mir wohl ein neues Urlaubsgebiet in DK suchen." Wenn genügend Urlauber sich so äußern, werden die Vermieter dann schon Druck auf ihre Politiker ausüben. 


Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Rolfhubert (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo.

Ich bin gegen den Bau einer Lachsfarm in hvide sande, da diese katastrophale Folgen auf die Gewässer sowie Wildfische hat.

Gruß Rolf


----------



## anschmu (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



rainzor schrieb:


> Und genau das sollte man den Ferienhausvermietern klarmachen. Bei der Buchung, oder Schlüsselabholung einfach mal eine Bemerkung fallen lassen, wie z.B. : "Sagen sie mal, ich hab' da was von einer Lachsfarm gehört. Wenn das stimmt, muß ich mir wohl ein neues Urlaubsgebiet in DK suchen." Wenn genügend Urlauber sich so äußern, werden die Vermieter dann schon Druck auf ihre Politiker ausüben.
> 
> Ich fahre seit Jahren mit Esmarch , Ist glaube ich einer der größten privaten Vermietungen , die werden großes Interesse daran haben ,das ihre Stammkundschaft vorort bleibt ! Mal schauen wie die auf eine Nachfrage zum Thema Lachsfarm reagieren !


----------



## elwiss (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



rainzor schrieb:


> Und genau das sollte man den Ferienhausvermietern klarmachen. Bei der Buchung, oder Schlüsselabholung einfach mal eine Bemerkung fallen lassen, wie z.B. : "Sagen sie mal, ich hab' da was von einer Lachsfarm gehört. Wenn das stimmt, muß ich mir wohl ein neues Urlaubsgebiet in DK suchen." Wenn genügend Urlauber sich so äußern, werden die Vermieter dann schon Druck auf ihre Politiker ausüben.
> 
> 
> Gruß
> Rainer


 
Hallo,

da bin ich mir jetzt nicht so sicher, die eigengl. Vermieter werden in DK ja auch wieder zentral über die Agenturen entlohnt. 
Die jeweilige Inga juckt das denn vielleicht nicht so sehr wenn man bei der Schlüsselübergabe solche Themen anspricht...
Und Otto hat uns schon oft genug erzählt, wie das nunmal so ist mit den Dänen, Ferienhaus bauen - kassieren, Loch buddeln  - Put & Take, besser noch mit Nerzen dabei...

Und nochmal : Ich will bestimmt nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren !

Das Thema ist allerdings auch ziemlich neu für die Region HS.
Also mit den Aquakulturen, oder nicht ?

Wenn ich mich hier irren sollte, sorry..

Munter bleiben !


Gruß 

Björn


----------



## rainzor (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Mit Vermieter meinte ich natürlich die Agenturen. Mit den Besitzer der Häuser kommt man ja meist doch nicht zusammen. In in der Gegend gibt es ja einige Agenturen, die nur regional dort ihre Kunden haben. Esmarch wurde ja schon genannt. Und die wird es schon jucken, wenn dann evtl. deutlich weniger Kunden kommen. Den großen, überregionalen ist es natürlich vollkommen egal, aus welcher Region sie ihr Geld bekommen.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Costas (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Richtig, den Ferienhäuser-Eigentümer kümmert es vorerst wenig. Erst wenn weniger Anglertouristen kommen werden sie sichfragen, was hier gelaufen ist.

Nun sind halt die Agenturen ein wichtiges Bindeglied zwischen den Gästen und der regionalen Tourismusförderung. Es ist also eine ausgezeichnete Idee, sie bei der Buchung darauf anzusprechen. 

Gruss
Costas


----------



## rainzor (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Costas schrieb:


> Richtig, den Ferienhäuser-Eigentümer kümmert es vorerst wenig. Erst wenn weniger Anglertouristen kommen werden sie sichfragen, was hier gelaufen ist.
> 
> 
> Gruss
> Costas


 
Wichtig wäre es auch noch, auch andere Keise als nur die Angler zu informieren. Umweltschutz ist doch ein Thema, für das sich immer mehr Leute interessieren. 
Eine Möglichkeit wäre z. B. ein Infomationsblatt im Ferienhaus zurück zu lassen. Am Besten zwischen den anderen Info's, die ja meist in den Häusern zu finden sind. Offen auslegen bringt ja leider nicht, da die Häuser ja nach jeder Vermietung kontrolliert werden. Und ich glaube nicht, daß die Besitzer solch eine Info dulden würden.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Costas (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



rainzor schrieb:


> Wichtig wäre es auch noch, auch andere Keise als nur die Angler zu informieren. Umweltschutz ist doch ein Thema, für das sich immer mehr Leute interessieren.
> Eine Möglichkeit wäre z. B. ein Infomationsblatt im Ferienhaus zurück zu lassen. Am Besten zwischen den anderen Info's, die ja meist in den Häusern zu finden sind. Offen auslegen bringt ja leider nicht, da die Häuser ja nach jeder Vermietung kontrolliert werden. Und ich glaube nicht, daß die Besitzer solch eine Info dulden würden.
> 
> Gruß
> Rainer



Vielleicht grosse Graffitis an der Aussenwand sprayen? :q.


----------



## LAC (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Rolfhubert
ein dank für deine zeilen!

@ alle
ich hoffe ihr habt auch alle schon unterschrieben, bzw. müsst diese zeilen wie unser bordie rolfhubert noch posten.

Es ist bekannt, wenn die natur geschädigt wird, dass in einer form dadurch auch der mensch beeinträchtigt wird. Sicherlich kann dadurch auch der tourismus leiden. Nun ist der tourismus auch nicht das beste für unsere natur, denn der eine will immer mehr bauen - damit er geld verdient - und der andere sagt: halt, jetzt ist es aber genug - sonst bricht der tourismus zusammen. Beispiele kennen wir auf inseln im mittelmeer oder in der türkei, denn dieses land ist weltmeister, da sie dort die schönsten buchten, naturereignisse auf schnellsten weg vernichten können - ich nenne nur ölüdenis und pamukkale - wie schön waren diese plätze mal.
Jedenfalls ist der tourismus insgesamt gesehen, ein gewaltiges zugpferd - auch für unser projekt "lachsfarm", da sie ja nichts verlieren wollen.

Jedoch ist auch hier vorsicht geboten, denn in der gemeinde nr. nebel, wurde eine retortenstadt aus dem boden gestampft, mehrere hundert ferienhäuser entstanden - ein planschbecken auch und man macht sich gedanken, weitere zu bauen. Das volk ist sturm gelaufen - sie sind gebaut worden. Nach dem motto  - es wird eine bereicherung der region - richtig, da mehr häuser jetzt zu sehen sind.
In meinen augen sieht es aus wie ein barackenlager, ich habe mit hauseigentümer gesprochen, die dabei sind, ihr haus dort inzwischen zu verkaufen, da sie sich alles anders vorgestellt haben - wie es angekündigt wurde.

Wenn wir von hauseigentümer hier sprechen, dann schmunzele ich, da diese gar nicht hier wohnen, sie leben in kopenhagen bzw. sind über ganz dänemark verteilt. Und die agenturen, nehmen was sie kriegen können, vom eselstall bis hin zum first class haus - wichtig ist nur, dass es in ihrem programm aufgelistet ist, da es dann erst geld bringen kann. 
Ich will da nicht näher drauf eingehen, warum hier ein reine ferienhausregion ist und weiterhin gebaut wird, es ist zu kompliziert und ein außenstehender kann es sich nicht vorstellen - wie und was hier abläuft - auch nicht die finanziellen bzw. steuerlichen seiten.
Wenn wir uns hier unterhalten über die hauseigentümer, dann kann ich sagen, dass diese eigentümer es erst erfahren, wenn die lachsfarm schon in betrieb genommen wird - da sie nur einmal urlaub im jahr in ihrem eigenen haus machen dürfen und die region nur wie ein tourist kennen - außer in der bauphase, da waren sie regelmäßig da, damit nichts anbrennt.

Hier ist eine landwirtschaftliche region, - ich glaube es waren 12 familien die auf dem holmslandklitt mal gewohnt haben - sie haben sich zwar vermehrt und grundstücke verkauft, die anderen aber sind zugereiste. Hier baut ein bauer einen gülletank - nach den richtlinien, sollten sie überschritten werden d.h. näher an wohnviertel liegen, wird eine befragung durchgeführt und siehe da - sie wird gebaut. So wird auch eine nerzfarm gebaut - und es kann sein, dass das ein oder andere haus kaum noch wert  hat. da es nicht mehr verkauft werden kann, da es neben einer stinkbombe inzwischen liegt. Beispiele sehe und rieche ich genug - am holmslandklitt ist ja auch eine farm, wo ich hier im board immer etwas über den üblen geruch lese - der dort die abendstunden beim grillen verschönert.
So ist es auch mit den ferienhäusern, seit jahren ist ein gesetzt, dass das grundstück nur eine gewisse prozentzahl an wohnfläche aufweisen darf. Nun sind die architekten ja nicht bescheuert, sie holen auf kleinsten raum, das optimalste raus und dann entstehen solche häuserblocks, wie man sie in hvide sande  am fjord sieht (die ja dort noch ok sind). Schlimm wird es erst, wenn die andere seite auch noch zugepflastert wird bzw. dort gebaut werden, wo noch freie fläche sind, oder einer, der ein schönes freisthendes haus besitzt, bekommt direkt vor seiner nase, solch eine hausreihe gestellt - dann war´s das mit der ruhe und der vermietung. Diese häuser sind halt um ca. 50% preiswerter gegenüber freistehende häuser - sie werden aber nicht von den agenturen 50% preiswerter angeboten. 350tausend euro kosten eine freistehendes haus - 125 tausend euro solch ein reihenhaus.

Es ist schon richtig, dass man diese agenturen über diese lachsfarm mit auswirkung informieren und sie bitten sollte, dass sie diese information auch zu den hausbesitzern weitergeleitet wird - denn die gehen dann auf die barrikaden, da sie angst haben, dass sie das haus nicht mehr halten können. Ob die agenturen es machen, steht in den sternen geschrieben. Nun ist es ein harter kampf unter den agenturen - da einige hausbesitzer nicht zufrieden sind - wie es läuft, jedoch vertraglich gebunden sind. Sollte solch eine anlage gebaut werden, haben sie einen weiteren grund, warum ein rückgang der buchungen zu verzeichnen ist. Sie selbst machen ja nie einen fehler.
Ich habe fast alle agenturen bei mir am tisch sitzen gehabt,  da sie alle unsere häuser im programm aufnehmen wollte - gelacht habe ich über diese verhandlungsgespräche, da sie eine hochrechnung machten, die nicht der realität entsprach - eine, die man der bank vorlegen muss, wenn man nichts hat, damit man reichlich geld bekommt für den bau. 
Bestens bin ich informiert über die auslastung der häuser in unserer region sowie über die einzelnen agenturen, wie sie arbeiten - von der buchung bis hin zum service - da trennen sich welten unter den agenturen.
Einer sollte sich mal die mühe machen und einen brief an eine ferienhausagentur senden, indem kurz die problematiken beim bau der lachsfarm erläutert werden, mit der bitte um rückantwort und wie sie dieses sehen.
Bin gespannt, was dabei rauskommt - machen sollteman es jedoch.
Ich kenne feriengäste, die wollten im vorfeld etwas wissen, da kam keine antwort und andere die gebucht haben, bekamen ein vorgedrucktes formular mit dem hinweis  zur webseite, wo alles aufgeführt ist.
Sie können es auch nicht, da sie tausend häuser haben, die sie vermieten müssen und durch internet, wird schnell mal hier und da noch eine weitere frage gestellen. Ein außenstehender kann sich nicht vorstellen, dass für eine vermietung oft reichlich briefe geschrieben werden müssen . mein hit, waren über 80zig mails. Es war ein angler, alles wollte er wissen, der mir noch zwei drei links mitteilte, wo ich ihm aus onlinekataloge die richtigen wirbel und die paternoster raussuchen soll - dass ich ihm nicht die fische fangen sollte, war ein wunder.
Bei den touristikagenturen der städte sieht es schon besser aus, sie informieren weitaus besser als die agenturen, so wurde mir berichtet.

Jedenfalls, sollte man die vermietungsagenturen aber auch andere einrichtungen anschreiben - dieses sollte jedoch von deutschland kommen.
Ich erstelle mal eine liste, von den agenturen, bzw einrichtungen, die man gezielt anschreiben kann.
Wer macht es denn ?

@ Mefo-Schreck
Axel, habe mir mal die seite im rutenbau forum angesehen - nicht schlecht, mit unterschriften ist ja zu rechnen.

@ Costas,
der reine angeltourismus ist doch nur eine kleine schicht und die wilden, die geil auf heringe sind, denen geht das am hintern vorbei. Eine familie, die dort eine angel gekauft hat, damit ihr kind auch mal ein hering fängt - hört sich diese negative geschichte an und wird erstaunt sein und versteht die welt nicht mehr. und unterschreibt.   Die wilden, werden sagen, lass mich zufrieden, ich will hier heringe fangen.
So sieht es aus - auch wenn mich jetzt 50 % nicht mehr leiden können.
Ich sehe sie doch ständig und nur wenige unter der horde die dort ihr unwesen treiben sind gut.
Sie kloppen sich ja um die plätze dort - und einer hat mir gesagt, als er diese beobachtete, er würde ihn ins wasser werfen - er ist auch nicht besser. 
Sollte da mal nichts mehr laufen, dann fährt man 20 km weiter - so wird es aussehen.

Jeder angler kann sich bei mir ein tapeziertisch abholen und wenn er angelt stellt er ihn auf und bekommt auch noch info material - sowie ein tranzparent.
Das sind keine tauben nüsse, die ich schreibe,  tapeziertische sind da und info material auch bis zur saison - tranzparent ist in fünf minuten gemacht.
Bier bekommt er auch - weil er warten muss.
Pflicht ist aber, ein foto als beweis und er muss alles zurück bringen - bekommt dann aber kaffee. 
1000 angler kommen jetzt :q
Zwischen labern und machen, trennen sich welten, so habe ich es erlebt bei den anglern, wenn es um umweltschutz geht. Jeder will mitmachen aber nichts tun. Das ist traurig, aber so ist es, deshalb sind die reinen umweltschützer auch so stark, dass dem angler oft die haare hoch gehen, weil man ihn beschnippelt hat in seiner tätigkeit.
Wie sagt man so schön - von nichts kommt nichts.


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> *Genau das muss den Versantwortlichen über solche Unterschriften-Aktionen bewusst gemacht werden #6*, so dass der vorläufige Lachsfarm-Stopp (durch die eingereichten Klagen) letztendlich in einen definitiven Stopp umgewandelt wird!
> 
> Gruß
> MeFo-Schreck


 



Hallo Axel,#h

der Brief mit den Unterschriften ist angekommen,vielen
Dank.#6


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Mefo-Schreck
Axel, ich finde die liste der unterschriften schon wichtig, sonst hätte ich sie nicht noch schnell angelegt, damit sie beim norwegentreffen in berlin ausgelegt werden konnte - was leider in die hose gegangen ist, womit ich gerechnet habe. 
Diese liste soll signalisieren, dass sich auch menschen aus deutschland, die diese region als touristen aufsuchen, sich gedanken machen und gegen den bau solch einer anlage sind, da sie sich einsetzen für den erhalt der natur in hvide sande.
Normal müssten sich alle menschen in hvide sande darüber freuen  - dieses ist aber nicht der fall. 
Das bild, was ein aussenstehender von hvide sande hat, trügt. Dort sind zwar zig tausend häuser und touristen, aber nur ganz wenige menschen, die dort leben und ihr süppchen kochen.
Die unterschriftenliste wird nicht dieses projekt stoppen- da müssen andere geschütze aufgefahren werden, als die wenigen unterschriften die wir ergattern  können. 
Nun muss man ja nicht alles hier öffentlich schreiben - welche strategie man einschlägt, denn lesen können sie inzwischen auch in hvide sande.

Unterschriftenaktionen kenne ich zugenüge,  in meinem leben habe ich nur zweimal mit einer unterschriftenakton erfolg verbuchen können, einmal wo zig tausend unterschriften gesammelt wurden in einer woche. (einwohnerzahl ca. 25.000). Hatte nichts mit umweltschutz zun tun, jedoch war es eine gefahr für den menschen - der kampf war angesagt gegen die DB. Einige bordies die mich kennen, kennen auch diesen fall und ein anderes mal bei einem volksbegehren, wo es um wählerstimmen ging d.h. eingemeindung ging und ich das konzept für einen kreis entwickelt habe. Freute mich zwar, das diese region am besten abgeschnitten hatte, in NRW, jedoch insgesamt gesehen wurden die stimmen in NRW nicht erreicht. 
Bei allen anderen, wo es um umweltschutz ging, hatten sie nur eine stützende wirkung und für jede unterschrift die wir bekamen, musste zusätzlich in worten eine information erfolgen.

Wie schon erwähnt, sie sind nur eine kleine hilfestellung und was hier bewegt wird, durch unterschriften, pressearbeit usw. werde ich auch weiterleiten zu den naturschutzverbänden usw. - es dient als stärkung  - mehr können wir nicht machen.
Die anträge sind ja schon gestellt worden und  gelder bereit gestellt von der eu. Aus welchem topf sie jedoch stammen, kann ich selbst nicht sagen, da einige gelder für bestimmte ziele von der eu freigegeben werden, vor ort beschließen dann lokalpolitiker dieses. Nun ist ja widerspruch eingereicht worden, jetzt ist es gestoppt und andere entscheiden. Ich glaube, dass dieses der fall ist, d.h. solch einen topf stammt, da es so einen lokalen charakter hat und nicht von höherer ebende kommt. Ein punkt, den ich beim treffen mit costas anschneiden werde. 

So wie ich die angelegenheit betrachte, treten hier ja reichliche verknüpfungen auf,  zig  projekte, die hier in den letzten jahren realisiert und auch mit eu gelder gefördert wurden, droht eine gefahr. 
Ich sage mal frech, dass keiner von uns den einblick und wissen hat, was hier bewegt, realisiert und von seiten der eu betreffend schon unterstützt wurde. Es sind zig projekte, die alle etwas mit der natur zu tun haben, jedoch sind die wissensbereiche unterschiedlich. Grob sind es in meinen augen sehr komplizierte verknüpfungen und zig ordner voll, die einen raum sprengen würden, wenn ich an allen die projekte denke, die hier in den letzten jahren von unterschiedlichen stellen beantragt und realisiert wurden, bzw. noch in arbeit sind. Einige wissen nicht, was die anderen genau beantragt haben - alles bewegt sich jedoch im bereich der natur. Ich erwähne grob mal einige, projekt skjern wildlachs, renauturierung skern delta, projekt norseeschnäpel, gewässergüte fjord (wasseraustausch), schleifung von staustufen in der lydum au, usw. usw. 

Es ist gewaltig und ich glaube nicht, dass die politiker sowie die betreiber dieser anlage am 800 m breiten dünengürtel in hvide sande kennen, welche naturaktivitäten im landesinnere in anderen kommunen durchgeführt wurden. Es ist das "tor zur welt", wo der blick in richtung meer gerichtet ist, sie jedoch probleme mit den augen bekommen, weil man kaum noch fische finden. 

Es kann sein, dass sich jetzt höhere ämter einsetzen und sagen, was läuft denn dort ab, was in hvide sande geplant wird. 
Warten wir ab - es wäre super wenn es so ist.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Axel,#h
> 
> der Brief mit den Unterschriften ist angekommen,vielen
> Dank.#6
> ...



jürgen meine ghet montag sofort zur post

mfg


----------



## anschmu (27. Februar 2011)

*Lachsfarm*

Moin ! Habe ja letzte Woche mal bei Esmarch nachgefragt , ob dort schon irgendwelche Reaktionen von Touristen gekommen sind und habe heute eine Mail bekommen ! Ist natürlich sehr zurückhaltent , wie erwartet ein Dreizeiler , das sie von der Lachsfarm gehört hätten und die Genehmigung nicht gestattet wird . Von anderen Touristen wären noch keine Reaktionen bzw. Nachfragen gekommen ! 
Ist ja auch klar , wer liest schon Dänische Zeitungen im Urlaub und hier in Deutschland wird`s kaum in der Tagespresse auftauchen und auch unsere Anglerzeitungen haben bestimmt noch keine Kenntnis davon bzw. kein Interesse an dem Fall !


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Lachsfarm*



anschmu schrieb:


> Moin ! Habe ja letzte Woche mal bei Esmarch nachgefragt , ob dort schon irgendwelche Reaktionen von Touristen gekommen sind und habe heute eine Mail bekommen ! Ist natürlich sehr zurückhaltent , wie erwartet ein Dreizeiler , das sie von der Lachsfarm gehört hätten und die Genehmigung nicht gestattet wird . Von anderen Touristen wären noch keine Reaktionen bzw. Nachfragen gekommen !
> Ist ja auch klar , wer liest schon Dänische Zeitungen im Urlaub und hier in Deutschland wird`s kaum in der Tagespresse auftauchen und auch unsere Anglerzeitungen haben bestimmt noch keine Kenntnis davon* bzw. kein Interesse an dem Fall !*






Das mangelnde Interesse dürfte wohl der Grund sein.Aber die
wollen sich bestimmt auch nicht unbeliebt machen,da sie ja 
auch weiterhin von Dänemark berichten wollen,und die Über-
nachtungskosten könnten auch evtl.einen Grund spielen.:q

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Costas (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Lachsfarm*



anschmu schrieb:


> Moin ! Habe ja letzte Woche mal bei Esmarch nachgefragt , ob dort schon irgendwelche Reaktionen von Touristen gekommen sind und habe heute eine Mail bekommen ! Ist natürlich sehr zurückhaltent , wie erwartet ein Dreizeiler , das sie von der Lachsfarm gehört hätten und die Genehmigung nicht gestattet wird . Von anderen Touristen wären noch keine Reaktionen bzw. Nachfragen gekommen !
> Ist ja auch klar , wer liest schon Dänische Zeitungen im Urlaub und hier in Deutschland wird`s kaum in der Tagespresse auftauchen und auch unsere Anglerzeitungen haben bestimmt noch keine Kenntnis davon bzw. kein Interesse an dem Fall !



Sehr gut gemacht #6#6#6. Ich hoffe, weitere werden das Gleiche fragen.


----------



## LAC (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo,
es ist sehr ruhig geworden hier. Wobei ich es verstehen kann, denn wer hätte damit gerechnet, dass solch eine problematik, wie der bau einer lachsfarm in hvide sande, förmlich wie vom himmel fällt und hier auftaucht.  Da wird man sprachlos, da man solch ein schweres thema erst mal verdauen muss - nun soll man sich auch noch damit beschäftigen.  
Die belastungen sind ja schon groß genug - jetzt noch die lachsfarm - dabei stehen noch reichlich fragen an um erfolge beim angeln in hvide sande verbuchen zu können. 
Da habe ich ein rezept, einfach hier die fragen stellen. Sie werden dann von bordies beantwortet. 

Es kann jedoch sein, dass man die antworten nicht sofort findet, da sie zwischen anderen postings stehen. Sollte man beim suchen und lesen, diese belastung dann nicht standhalten, z.b. wenn erneut die problematik lachsfarm zu lesen ist, kann man sich mit einer unterschrift beteiligen, dann fällt einem ein stein vom herzen. 
Sollten dann noch andere problematiken auftreten, wo man nichts mit zu tun haben will, besteht eine weiter möglichkeit. Einfach einen neuen thread eröffnen und gezielt die frage stellen. Dann kommen gezielte antworten - jedoch keine weitere aufregung. Sollten die antworten anders ausfallen, als man sie sich vorgestellt hat, sind sie falsch verstanden worden. Meistens liegt dann der fehler bei der fragestellung, da die angaben nicht präzise waren.

Sollten trotz der antworten, die aufregung am gewässer den höhepunkt erreichen. Kann hier geholfen werden:  https://www.sundhed.dk/Profil.aspx?id=44979.762


----------



## Uwe_H (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Die Problematik der Lachsfarm werde ich mir nächste Woche vor Ort anschauen und überprüfen.

Momentan stellen sich mir ganz andere Problematiken...was packe ich ein und vor allem wann packe ich es ein...|kopfkrat

Die Kaffeemaschine steht schon reisebereit verpackt, der Kaffee ist abgezählt und sortiert, das Hundefutter ist bereits portionsweise abgewogen und eingetütet, ein wenig Proviant für den ersten Tag ist auch schon besorgt und angerichtet, die Wäsche wird morgen gewaschen und getrocknet, am Donnerstag dann die Klamotten eingepackt...

...nur eines macht mich nervös, ich kann mich nicht entscheiden welche Angel ich mitnehme. Es soll ja "eine für alles" werden, für die paar Tage will ich auch keine Umzugsspedition mit dem Transport beauftragen. Vermutlich werden es am Ende doch zwei werden, auf die Fliegenrute für den Bach mag ich nicht verzichten. Ich freu mich echt auf eine entspannte Wedeltour im Morgengrauen.
Jetzt stellt sich nur noch die Frage welche "für-alles-Rute" eingepackt wird, ich stelle fest, ich habe vermutlich einige Ruten zu viel. 

Braucht jemand Angelruten? Ich werde mal ausmisten...#q


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Die Problematik der Lachsfarm werde ich mir nächste Woche vor Ort anschauen und überprüfen.
> 
> Momentan stellen sich mir ganz andere Problematiken...was packe ich ein und vor allem wann packe ich es ein...|kopfkrat
> 
> ...


 


Danke,:m

aber habe selbst keinen Platz mehr im Keller.
An deiner Stelle würde ich 5-6 in Frage kommende Ruten mitnehmen.Vor Ort wirst du merken,was benötigt wird.Die
alten Stecken kannst du ja bei Otto deponieren,fällt in der
Garage bei dem ganzen Gerümpel vermutlich gar nicht auf.
Otto könnte dann auch anderen Feriengästen halt passende
Leihruten zur Verfügung stellen.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Uwe_H (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Danke,:m
> 
> aber habe selbst keinen Platz mehr im Keller.
> *An deiner Stelle würde ich 5-6 in Frage kommende Ruten mitnehmen.*Vor Ort wirst du merken,was benötigt wird.Die
> ...



Danke für den Tipp Jürgen, aber das Mitnehmen ist je genau das Problem. Platz ist eine begrenzte und sehr begehrte Ressource im Auto und die will gut verplant sein...klein und fein ist also die Devise.
Es ist ja nicht geholfen die Jerkrute einzupacken wenn dann die Jerkkiste nicht mehr ins Auto passt. #c


----------



## LAC (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Lachsfarm*



anschmu schrieb:


> Moin ! Habe ja letzte Woche mal bei Esmarch nachgefragt , ob dort schon irgendwelche Reaktionen von Touristen gekommen sind und habe heute eine Mail bekommen ! Ist natürlich sehr zurückhaltent , wie erwartet ein Dreizeiler , das sie von der Lachsfarm gehört hätten und die Genehmigung nicht gestattet wird . Von anderen Touristen wären noch keine Reaktionen bzw. Nachfragen gekommen !
> Ist ja auch klar , wer liest schon Dänische Zeitungen im Urlaub und hier in Deutschland wird`s kaum in der Tagespresse auftauchen und auch unsere Anglerzeitungen haben bestimmt noch keine Kenntnis davon bzw. kein Interesse an dem Fall !



anschmu - die anfrage bei esmarch finde ich gut. 

Betreffend, wer liest schon dänische zeitungen im urlaub - kaum einer -  hinzu kommt, hier ist im moment auch kaum ein tourist - da keine ferien- bzw. anglerzeit ist.  
Dass die medien kein interesse zeigen, sehe ich etwas anders, es ist hoch interessant für einige. Jedoch muss man sich auskennen im medienschungel und es ihnen in den jeweiligen bereichen (presse/funk/fernsehen) richtig anbieten  - da sie nach ganz bestimmten richtlinien arbeiten. Es ist sehr kompliziert und schnell - kann durch eine falsche hilfe - kein interesse mehr bestehen.
Bei einer veröffentlichung, müssen ganz bestimmte fakten auf dem tisch liegen - die liegen aber noch nicht vor. Deshalb führe ich bei costas ein gespräch um diese zu bekommen.
Eine jetzige mitteilung, von dem was hier zu lesen ist - reicht nicht aus und würde es hier schon stehen - berichten die anderen nicht mehr.- weil es nicht mehr interessant ist, weil man es weltweit schon lesen kann.


----------



## rainzor (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp Jürgen, aber das Mitnehmen ist je genau das Problem. Platz ist eine begrenzte und sehr begehrte Ressource im Auto und die will gut verplant sein...klein und fein ist also die Devise.
> Es ist ja nicht geholfen die Jerkrute einzupacken wenn dann die Jerkkiste nicht mehr ins Auto passt. #c


 
Vielleicht liegt dein Fehler ja beim Auto. Schon Kottan hatte eine Aufkleber auf seinem Dienstwagen:" Lieber große Autos als kleine Panzer."

Gerade eben gab es auf VOX eine Spiegel-TV Reportage über Aquakulturen. War echt interessant. Sie haben dort auch eine Lachfarm vor den schottischen Hebriden gezeigt. Dort ist die Strömung so stark, daß Wartungs- oder Reparaturarbeiten nur bei Höchst- oder Niedrigstand gemacht werden können. Und man braucht diese starke Strömung, um die Schadstoffe abzuleiten. Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage, wie will man das im Ringköbingfjord erreichen.
Interessant war auch die Aussage, daß Deutschland auf dem Gebiet der Aquakultur-Technologie mal wieder Entwiklungsland ist. Als führend wurden die Länder Norwegen, Holland und Dänemark genannt.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Uwe_H (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



rainzor schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegt dein Fehler ja beim Auto. Schon Kottan hatte eine Aufkleber auf seinem Dienstwagen:" Lieber große Autos als kleine Panzer."
> genannt.
> 
> Gruß
> Rainer



Nunja, ich denke nicht, daß es am Fahrzeug liegt, es ist ein Audi A6 Avant, mit der größten Dachbox von Thule drauf.
Vermutlich liegt es daran, daß der Kofferraum von unseren zwei Pelznasen belegt ist.

Daß wir in Deutschland nicht die Nase vorne haben im Bereich Aquakultur wundert mich nicht.
Vielleicht liegt es einfach am Mangel an geeigneten Gewässern. An der deutschen Nordseeküste ist das Wattenmeer, Nationalpark, da ist garantiert nichts drin mit solchen Ideen, die Ostseeküste ist von oben bis unten ein einziger Badestrand und Kurzone, das dürfte bei Planung einer solchen Anlage auch zu Stress führen.
Süßwasserkulturen dürften daran scheitern, dass es sich meistens um Trinkwasserreservoires handelt (z.B. der Bodensee) oder um Stauseen deren Wasserstand saisonabhängig ist.

Meine ganz persönliche Meinung zum Lachsfarmprojekt in Hvide Sande ist, dass dort findige Geschäftsleute nach Möglichkeiten suchen Subeventionen der EU abzugreifen und in Ihre Taschen fließen zu lassen. Früher oder später wird sich dann herausstellen, daß das Projekt gescheitert ist, die EU-Gelder bereits verpufft sind, ein gewisser Umweltschaden eingetreten ist und dann ist keiner der Verantwortlichen mehr greifbar, weil insolvent oder in Argentinien in der Hängematte liegend.
Wir haben ja bereits schon alles einmal durchgekaut, dass der Fjord durch geringe Wassertiefe usw usw eigentlich nicht geeignet ist für die Durchführung eines solchen Projektes.


----------



## LAC (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Raizor
Rainer, die sendung hätte ich mir gerne angesehen.

Betreffend der wasserqualität im ringköbingfjord, macht man sich ja schon seit jahren gedanken, wie man sie im griff bekommt, da die wasserqualität nachgelassen hat d.h. die blaugrün algen haben sich so stark entwickelt durch den zu geringen salzgehalt, daß die sichtweise von ca. 2 m auf 0,80 m im laufer der jahre sich verschlechtert hat. Dadurch starben die wasserpflanzen ab, die durch ihre wurzeln, den boden festigten. Bei sturm, wird  der nicht mehr befestigten boden aufgewirbelt und verschlechtert noch mehr das gewässer - man hatte erkannt, dass dieses ein kreislauf des todes war. Deshalb versucht man nun, einen höheren salzgehalt im fjord zu erzielen, damit eine robuste brackwasserflora sich bilden kann - die ersten erfolge sind verzeichnet worden. Ein weiters problem, sind die ockeraustragungen, die durch die entwässerungsgräben der landwirtschaft stammen, die an den fließgewässern liegen. Die ockeraustragung legt sich wie  ein teppich auf dem boden ab u.a. auch über die eier der fische, die dann verpilzen - z.b. konnte sich die große maräne (coregonus lavaretus) nicht mehr selbst entwickeln. 
Hier etwas mehr über den fjord.
http://www.lydumartcenter.com/angeln/ringkoebing_fjord.html

Wenn jetzt die ganzen futterreste, chemie sowie die fäkalien der fische auch noch abgelassen werden, dann kann hvide sande stolz berichten: Wir setzen uns ein - für das beste surfgebiet nordeuropas  - schnuppern sie doch mal.  
Dank der wasserqualität, besteht dann auch die möglichkeit, den urlaub zu verlängern -  wo bekommt man solch eine chance - nur am nabel der welt.


----------



## rainzor (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Daß wir in Deutschland nicht die Nase vorne haben im Bereich Aquakultur wundert mich nicht.
> Vielleicht liegt es einfach am Mangel an geeigneten Gewässern. An der deutschen Nordseeküste ist das Wattenmeer, Nationalpark, da ist garantiert nichts drin mit solchen Ideen, die Ostseeküste ist von oben bis unten ein einziger Badestrand und Kurzone, das dürfte bei Planung einer solchen Anlage auch zu Stress führen.
> Süßwasserkulturen dürften daran scheitern, dass es sich meistens um Trinkwasserreservoires handelt (z.B. der Bodensee) oder um Stauseen deren Wasserstand saisonabhängig ist.


 
Gerade im Osten der Republik gibt es wohl doch reichlich Aquakulturen. Teilweise noch aus DDR-Zeiten. Aber man hat scheinbar in D wieder mal die Entwicklung verschlafen und hängt technologisch den anderen Ländern weit hinterher. Teilweise werden aber neue Projekte mit EU-Gelden aus die grüne Wiese gestellt. In dem Beitrag war das eine Störfarm zur Kaviargewinnung. Und man konnte in dem Bericht auch gut sehen, daß Aquakultur nich unbedingt von Gewässern abhängig ist. So wurden Forellenzuchten im Kühlwasser von Kraftwerken gezeigt, aber auch Aufzuchtstationen für Aal oder Stör. Das alles in Hallen in großen Tanks, nicht in natürlichen Gewässern.
Das mit dem Aal war auch sehr interessant. Die an den Küsten gefangenen Glasaale werden in diesen Stationen gezielt auf Wachstum gemästet. Dadurch wachsen sie viel schneller als in der Natur. Und wenn sie eine Größe erreicht haben, in der sie gute Überlebenschancen haben, wird ein Großteil wieder ausgewildert. Ziel ist eine Auswilderung von 60% aller gefangenen Glasaale. Ob das aber den Glasaalbestand wieder erhöht, zeigt sich in frühestens 15 Jahren.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



rainzor schrieb:


> Gerade im Osten der Republik gibt es wohl doch reichlich Aquakulturen. Teilweise noch aus DDR-Zeiten. Aber man hat scheinbar in D wieder mal die Entwicklung verschlafen und hängt technologisch den anderen Ländern weit hinterher. Teilweise werden aber neue Projekte mit EU-Gelden aus die grüne Wiese gestellt. In dem Beitrag war das eine Störfarm zur Kaviargewinnung. Und man konnte in dem Bericht auch gut sehen, daß Aquakultur nich unbedingt von Gewässern abhängig ist. So wurden Forellenzuchten im Kühlwasser von Kraftwerken gezeigt, aber auch Aufzuchtstationen für Aal oder Stör. Das alles in Hallen in großen Tanks, nicht in natürlichen Gewässern.
> Das mit dem Aal war auch sehr interessant. Die an den Küsten gefangenen Glasaale werden in diesen Stationen gezielt auf Wachstum gemästet. Dadurch wachsen sie viel schneller als in der Natur. Und wenn sie eine Größe erreicht haben, in der sie gute Überlebenschancen haben, wird ein Großteil wieder ausgewildert. Ziel ist eine Auswilderung von 60% aller gefangenen Glasaale. Ob das aber den Glasaalbestand wieder erhöht, zeigt sich in frühestens 15 Jahren.
> 
> Gruß
> Rainer


 

Hallo Rainer,#h

so eine Aalmaststation gab es auch vor ca. 20 Jahren in 
Burg/Fehmarn.Habe sie damals besichtigt,war eine interessante Sache.
Was ich aber nicht weiss,ob die Station aus wirtschaftlichen
oder ökolgischen Gründen dort war.
Jedenfalls wurden nach einigen Jahren die Aale nach Geschlecht sortiert und die männlichen Tiere nach Holland
exportiert.Im Gegenzug bekam die Station aus Holland die
größeren weiblichen Tiere.
Vermutlich kamen die Tiere hüben und drüben zum Verzehr
in den Handel.Dafür spricht,dass in kaum in einem holländischem Fischgeschäft größere Aal angeboten werden,
sondern überwiegend Bundaale,die aber bei uns schlechter
abzusetzen sind.
Wie bereits sagtest,man hätte bestimmt gekonnt,aber das
ökoligische Denken war wohl noch nicht ausgeprägt.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## rainzor (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Die Station, die sie da gezeigt haben, hat natürlich auch nur wirtschftliche Hintergründe. Zum einen werden die Aale, die nicht ausgewildert werden, weiter gemästet und sind dann für den Verzehr (Handel) bestimmt. Zum Anderen werden auch die zum Auswildern bestimmtem Tiere an die lokalen Fischer verkauft, die sie dann in ihre Gewässer setzen. Und auch die Quote von 60% ist eine EU-Vorschrift, keine großzügige Geste der Betreiber.
Interessant war auch der Preis für Glasaale. Er ist, nachdem die Asiaten in den Kauf eingestiegen sind, von 200 DM auf 1000 Euro gestiegen. Jetzt liegt er bei 700 Euro. Und wenn der Export nach Asien erst verboten ist, wird ein Preis von 300 Euro erwartet. Leiter haben die nicht erzählt, für welche Menge dieser Preis gilt.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## anschmu (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



rainzor schrieb:


> Die Station, die sie da gezeigt haben, hat natürlich auch nur wirtschftliche Hintergründe. Zum einen werden die Aale, die nicht ausgewildert werden, weiter gemästet und sind dann für den Verzehr (Handel) bestimmt. Zum Anderen werden auch die zum Auswildern bestimmtem Tiere an die lokalen Fischer verkauft, die sie dann in ihre Gewässer setzen. Und auch die Quote von 60% ist eine EU-Vorschrift, keine großzügige Geste der Betreiber.
> Interessant war auch der Preis für Glasaale. Er ist, nachdem die Asiaten in den Kauf eingestiegen sind, von 200 DM auf 1000 Euro gestiegen. Jetzt liegt er bei 700 Euro. Und wenn der Export nach Asien erst verboten ist, wird ein Preis von 300 Euro erwartet. Leiter haben die nicht erzählt, für welche Menge dieser Preis gilt.
> 
> Gruß
> Rainer


Preis gilt Kg ! Lag zu DM-Zeiten schon mal bei 2000.- DM


----------



## Harti (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hej HS Fans,

nach längerer Schreibpause hier im Trööt, möchte/muss ich mich auch mal wieder zu Wort melden.#h

Zuerst spreche ich mich ausdrücklich gegen die geplante Einrichtung einer Lachsfarm im Ringkøbing Fjord aus. Ich denke, dass die negativen weltweiten Erfahrungen der letzten Jahrzehnte mit solchen Farmen eine Einrichtung dieser Art und Grösse im Fjord absolut absurd sind. Auch gehe ich davon aus, dass ein solches Projekt, wenn man die örtlichen Gegebenheiten berücksichtigt von Anfang an zum scheitern verurteilt ist. Vermutlich versucht hier wieder mal eine dubiose Investorengruppe unter dem Deckmantel "Schaffung von Arbeitsplätzen" fette Beute mit EU Fördermitteln zu machen.

Bestes Beispiel ist die schon genannte Störfarm in Demmin. Die grösste überdachte Störfarm der Welt mit 200.000 Stören. Ein mit EU-Millionen gefördertes Projekt einer Investorengruppe
aus Las Vegas und Düsseldorf. Ergenbnis: Insolvenz!!! & Kapitalanlagebetrug, da noch bis kurz vor der Insolvenz von ahnungslosen Mitbürgern Geld eingesammelt wurde, für eine vermeintlich totsichere und profitable Geldanlage.:e 
http://www.ortsdienst.de/Brandenbur...n-fuer-Stoerfarm-in-Demmin-eroeffnet-24568278

Nichts anderes wäre von der Lachsfarm zu erwarten und der Schaden für die Umwelt muss dann mit weiteren EU Millionen behoben werden, wenn er denn noch reparabel wäre!

Gruss
Torsten


----------



## LAC (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Torsten,
freue mich, etwas von dir zu lesen. 
Nun kennen wir uns im geschäftsleben aus, da passieren die schlimmsten sachen, so kann es laufen,  da sie mit allen wassern gewaschen sind- ich habe dieses ja auch schon angeschnitten.
Die störe sind sicherlich vorher noch verreckt, da keine fische mehr da waren - weil man sie im schungel verkauft hat. 
Führte gerade noch ein telefonat mit barcelona, wo man mir berichtete, wie man von dort aus, eine deutsche firma abgezockt hat, die in spanien mit produkte den markt erobern wollte. Alles ist heute möglich, wenn krimminelle absichten dahinter stecken - da kennt man keine grenzen.

Wirtschaftliche interessen stecken immer dahinter, egal welche zuchtanstalt es ist - es ist ja kein soziale einrichtung bzw. eine die dem staat gehört.
Noch kann man die glasaale mästen und züchten, jedoch kommen die larven kaum noch in europa an. Der aalbestand ist um 70% etwa zurück gegangen. Mehrere gründe werden angegeben, jedoch können sie es nicht genau bestimmen - in den nächsten jahren kommt noch ein grund hinzu, wenn der golfstrom sich verändert.
Unter wasser bewegt sich gewaltig was, denn ich habe im fernsehen die expedition in der arktis gesehen - die alle wissenschaftlichen berechnungen umgeworfen hat - in 20 jahren sieht alles anders aus.
Für sylt sollte man schon mal sandsäcke füllen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Torsten,
> freue mich, etwas von dir zu lesen.
> Nun kennen wir uns im geschäftsleben aus, da passieren die schlimmsten sachen, so kann es laufen, da sie mit allen wassern gewaschen sind- ich habe dieses ja auch schon angeschnitten.
> Die störe sind sicherlich vorher noch verreckt, da keine fische mehr da waren - weil man sie im schungel verkauft hat.
> ...


 


Otto,#h

haben nicht auch wir zwei daran Anteil? Erinnere dich zurück an vor 2 Jahren,als wir unsere Posen direkt in die Spots haben treiben lassen.|rolleyes
Man soll mit dem Finger nicht immer nur auf andere zeigen,
auch wenn es natürlich bequemer ist.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Otto,#h
> 
> haben nicht auch wir zwei daran Anteil? Erinnere dich zurück an vor 2 Jahren,als wir unsere Posen direkt in die Spots haben treiben lassen.|rolleyes
> Man soll mit dem Finger nicht immer nur auf andere zeigen,
> ...



Jürgen, 
es ist richtig was du postest und wir können vom glück reden, dass unsere posen, durch die strömung  langsam zu den  spots getrieben wurden    das waren schon gezielte würfe, sonst wären wir leer ausgegangen. 
Es muss grausam für unseren nachbarn gewesen sein, der mit zwei anglen alles versucht hat und sich die nacht um die ohren geschlagen hat und nur kalte finger und füße sich gefangen hat - wir hatten wenigstens noch ein warmes getränk dabei. 
Ich habe ihm ja noch seinen eimer gerettet, da er ihm ins wasser gefallen ist - ich dachte erst, er wäre voll mit aal gewesen und sie hätten randale im eimer gemacht, jedoch war er leer. Es war der wind, der ihn ins wasser geweht hat - gezielter wurf und er hing am haken.
Wir hatten viel spaß und wir sind die bösen, die dazu beigetragen haben, dass der aalbestand dezimiert wurde. 
Meine hatten alle schwimmblasenwürmer, die hätten die lange reise von ca. 6000 km zum sargassomeer nicht überstanden, da die schwimmblase ein wichtiges organ ist für ihre lange reise, denn sie schwimmen tagsüber in den tiefen zonen - damit sie kein sonnenbrand bekommen - und nachts an der oberfläche. Demnächst werde ich sie pflücken beim schwimmen, da sie kaum noch wissen was sie machen. Man sollte natürlich den aalgriff kennen, sonst rutschen sie aus den händen. 
Wer diesen griff nicht beherrscht, kann es an land üben, denn sie ziehen ja durch nasse wiesen, mann sollte also nachts auf wiesen am gewässer stehen und warten, eine angel benötigt man nicht, da sie sich aufrecht stellen  und schauen, welchen weg sie einschlagen müssen - oft drehen sie sich rum - sie suchen dann das saragossameer, diesen moment muss man nutzen und zugreifen. Man sollte auch nicht rumlaufen, sie nehmen alles wahr und haben ein starken geruchsinn. Einzige problem  ist, bei dem warten in den wiesen, man holt sich nasse socken oder fällt um, wenn man eingeschlafen ist. Man sollte also nicht im müden zustand dieses betreiben,  in einer woche, kann man so ein gesamtes fließgewässer absuchen.  Uwe, hat es da einfacher, er könnte sie vom hochsitz schießen - darf nur nicht lachen dabei, wenn er einen  angler in der wiese beim aalpflücken sieht. - dann ist die trefferquote nicht mehr gut. Sollte einer einen jungaal in den wiesen sehen, der ganz ruhig liegt und beim zugriff verschwunden ist, da er schneller war - das war kein aal , sondern ein tauwurm.
Jürgen - wir sind schon lustige jungs und räuber der meere und ich werde diese stunden nie vergessen - war herrlich.
Wir werden es dieses jahr erneut angehen, wobei ich dieses jahr meinen alten platz an der schleuse gerne aufsuchen möchte - das ist der hammer dort, denn da beißen auch noch andere fische und man ist ständig beschäftigt. Ich fange sie dort mit tauwürmer und nicht auf grund, wie es im lehrbuch steht,  sondern im mittelwasser, da du sonst zwei eimer würmer benötigst, da nur krabben beißen.

Sollte die lachsfarm gebaut werden, kann man sie mit dem kescher an der schleuse fangen. Der schwimmblasenwurm ist ja ein parasit, der seinen wirt nicht tötet, jedoch die kleinste beeinträchtigung am gewässer kann für ihn der todesstoß bedeuten. Schon in den 8oger jahren habe ich die ersten schwimmblasenwürmer beim aal festgestellt - einige habe ich als anschauungsmaterial in alkohol hier. 
Hier mehr:http://www.google.com/images?q=foto+schwimmblasenw%C3%BCrmer&hl=de&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:defficial&channel=s&prmd=ivns&source=lnms&tbs=isch:1&ei=CvhqTd73MoiXOqqX5cML&sa=X&oi=mode_link&ct=mode&cd=2&ved=0CA8Q_AUoAQ&biw=1169&bih=656

Noch einen ratschlag: sollte mal einer einen aal gefangen haben und er an land ihn nicht greifen kann, da er sich ständig bewegt und dreht, dann sollte er sich vor dem aal stellen, die hacken zusammen machen, dass der kopf genau zwischen den schuhen ist - dann wird er ganz ruhig, und man kann ihn greifen. Es sollte jedoch einige meter vom wasser entfernt sein, sonst erschreckt man sich und er hat den weg zum sargassomeer gefunden.
Fängt einer einen aal, der zwei meter lang ist und er kann ihn nicht bestimmen, dann ist es ein meeraal wie auf dem foto zu sehen ist






hat er eine länge von 3 m und mehr, der sich bewegt und er kopf ist flussaufwärts gerichtet und sieht aus wie ein schraubverschluss,  dann ist es ein alter feuewehrschlauch, der in der strömung liegt.


----------



## dkanglerpapa (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Man Otto, hattest Du damals n langen.......Aal!
und was ist das für´n Fisch da im Baum, oder ist das ne Anakonda?
hast du das Bild gestern aufgenommen, oder ist das Dein kleiner Zwillingsbruder?......;-)
Was ist da der Fake, das Alter der Anglers, die Länge des Fisches oder ist das ne totale Montage?

Ich schmeiß mich wech, wo haste denn das alte Foto ausgebuddelt?
Gruß


----------



## fLow.cux (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Heute ist in Cuxhaven ein Riesenschwarm Fischkisten aus hvide Sande angespuehlt worden


----------



## dkanglerpapa (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

immer diese unerlaubten Fangmethoden!


----------



## j.Breithardt (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



fLow.cux schrieb:


> Heute ist in Cuxhaven ein Riesenschwarm Fischkisten aus hvide Sande angespuehlt worden


 


Na,dann wird die Angelkutterflotte ja leicht dezimiert sein.:m


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

So,jetzt noch an einen mir unbekannten Boardie aus Gelsenkirchen.
Er hat mir auch eine Menge Protestunterschriften gegen das 
geplante Lachsprojekt geschickt.Aber da er seinen Nickname 
nicht mit angegeben hat,danke ich ihm auf diese Weise.#6


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> So,jetzt noch an einen mir unbekannten Boardie aus Gelsenkirchen.
> Er hat mir auch eine Menge Protestunterschriften gegen das
> geplante Lachsprojekt geschickt.Aber da er seinen Nickname
> nicht mit angegeben hat,danke ich ihm auf diese Weise.#6
> ...


Ich weiss nicht, ob Michael aus Gelsenkirchen hier im AB angemeldet ist aber er hat sich die Liste aus dem Rutenbauforum heruntergeladen, das war der, den ich hier im Thread schon als Mitarbeiter von Thyssen in Gelsenkirchen "angekündigt" hatte :q.
Ich werde ihm jedenfalls Deinen Dank im Rutenbauforum bekannt machen #h

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## j.Breithardt (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht, ob Michael aus Gelsenkirchen hier im AB angemeldet ist aber er hat sich die Liste aus dem Rutenbauforum heruntergeladen, das war der, den ich hier im Thread schon als Mitarbeiter von Thyssen in Gelsenkirchen "angekündigt" hatte :q.
> Ich werde ihm jedenfalls Deinen Dank im Rutenbauforum bekannt machen #h
> 
> Gruß
> MeFo-Schreck


 

@ Axel,#h

jedenfalls ein M.S. war es.#6
Ich möchte nur nicht ohne Erlaubnis den Familiennamen nennen. 


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> @ Axel,#h
> 
> jedenfalls ein M.S. war es.#6
> Ich möchte nur nicht ohne Erlaubnis den Familiennamen nennen.
> ...


Passt schon so #h!
Ich habe ihm den Dank schon ausgerichtet .

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## LAC (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



dkanglerpapa schrieb:


> Man Otto, hattest Du damals n langen.......Aal!
> und was ist das für´n Fisch da im Baum, oder ist das ne Anakonda?
> hast du das Bild gestern aufgenommen, oder ist das Dein kleiner Zwillingsbruder?......;-)
> Was ist da der Fake, das Alter der Anglers, die Länge des Fisches oder ist das ne totale Montage?
> ...



Hallo, das foto stammt aus den 80ger jahren, wurde in der novigrader bucht (bei zadar) aufgenommen und die anakonda die im baum hängt, ist ein "gemeiner meeraal (conger conger)" - ist kein schwindel - war mitte 40 - kapp zwei meter, hier habe ich es ausgebuddelt.
http://www.lydumartcenter.com/angeln/rekordfische.html


@ Floh-Cux
die fischkisten haben sie über  bord geworfen, da sie keine fische mehr fangen. Grund: sie wollten damit das gewicht reduzieren, damit sie kraftstoff sparen. 
Sie haben die schnauze voll, der kahn wird jetzt sicherlich verschrotten, da bekommen sie zusätzlich noch eine prämie vom staat. Gedanken kommen da auf, wie man das geld gut anlegt z.b. mit aktien in der lachszucht.

@ Jürgen
bestell ihm unbekannter weise auch von mir ein dankeschön - für die unterschriften


----------



## dkanglerpapa (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

mensch otto, 
wenn ich nachrechne, bist Du in den 80er Jahren Mitte 40 also tats. 49. 
Dann bist Du jetzt ja........
Das stimmt doch hinten und vorne nicht! Wie lange hast Du denn da im Räucherofen gesessen, damit Du noch so jung aussiehst!....:m  

Ich trink n Bier!


----------



## FangeNichts5 (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



dkanglerpapa schrieb:


> mensch otto,
> wenn ich nachrechne, bist Du in den 80er Jahren Mitte 40 also tats. 49.
> Dann bist Du jetzt ja........
> Das stimmt doch hinten und vorne nicht! Wie lange hast Du denn da im Räucherofen gesessen, damit Du noch so jung aussiehst!....:m
> ...


 
Das kommt vom HS-Flair|supergri
Und: Die Ringköbing-Skjern Kommune ist laut einer Studie die glücklichste Region Europas|rolleyes
Obwohl, der Otto ist ja eh immer unterwegs


----------



## porscher (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

quelle?


----------



## bremer_jung (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Moin Moin und zwar habe ich eine Frage. Es geht um die Hochseeangelfahrten mit der M/S Solea In Hvide Sande.
Fährt der Kutter nur an den bestimmten Tourdaten die im Tourkalender stehen raus?


----------



## LAC (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ dkanglerpapa
ich habe mir im leben nur gedanken gemacht - deshalb bin ich so alt  - aber der schein trügt, es ist dieser thread hier, der mich beflügelt, er wirkt wie eine wundertüte. Dann und wann - wenn eine frau zu  mir sagt: wie siehst du denn aus, mache ich einen chirugischen eingriff, indem ich mich rasiere und meine haut glätte. Das ist wichtig - sonst bekommt sie morgens einen schock, wenn sie sich im spiegel betrachtet. Denn ich habe stramme haare,  zwar nur wenige auf dem kopf, aber auf den zähnen, unter der nase und auf der brust - auf dem rücken soll ich auch welche haben, hat man mir gesagt - sehe also aus wie ein affe, den  man auch schlecht schätzen kann, wie alt er ist.


@ bremer_jung
Wenn sie einen tourplan hat, dann werden diese fahrten - wenn genügend anmeldungen da sind - durchgeführt. Sie macht aber auch sonderfahrten, dieses solltest du telefonisch
klären.
Hier die Webseite:
http://www.sandormskiosken.dk/


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



porscher schrieb:


> quelle?


 

Gerolsteiner :m

Gruß
Jürgen|wavey:


----------



## Uwe_H (1. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Gerolsteiner :m
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen|wavey:



Nö, Wiesentaler!!! Da bin ich absoluter Lokalpatriot. #h


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (1. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

mann ich will endlich den frühling haben, mein teich will ich besetzen. #h


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Nö, *Wiesentaler!!!* Da bin ich absoluter Lokalpatriot. #h


 


Ne,dann lieber Apollinaris!!!#6

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (1. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Ne,dann lieber Apollinaris!!!#6
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen |wavey:



bloss keine selter pfui, ich bin für ne engel bier quelle:m


----------



## fischflotz (1. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Ich habe die Sendung über die Fischfarmen auch gesehen. Ich fand ihn auch ganz interessant. Bin da auch nur zufällig drauf gestossen, sonst hätte ich den Termin hier gepostet.
Zum Thema Lachsfarm hatten sie eine "Ökolachsfarm" als Beispiel. Bei dieser Farm war natürlich alles toll. Es wurde gesagt das die Lachse ja sowieso nicht mehr so viel Medikamente kriegen würden und das man das Problem mit den Fäkalien ja auch schon lange im Griff hätte. Gleichzeitig wurde aber auch ein *neues* Projekt vorgestellt, da werden Muscheln in der Nähe der Lachsfarm gehalten, damit sie die Fäkalien und das Restfutter aufnehmen.
Der Unterschied zwischen Öko- und Normalzuchtlachs wurde am Endprodukt gezeigt. Unter anderem besteht er in der Farbe. Wobei die starke rötliche Färbung des Zuchtlachses durch beigabe von Chemie ins Futter kommt.
In dem Bericht taten sie so als wenn sie den Ökolachs züchten um Mensch und Natur einen großen Gefallen zu tun. Gleichzeitig gaben sie zu, dass die Nachfrage nach Ökolachs ständig steigen würde und der Verbraucher auch bereit wäre den höheren Preis zu bezahlen. Und da haben wir dann also den Grund warum man den "Ökolachs" züchtet: Geld. Sicher wird das Projekt schön mit EU-Geldern subventioniert und wenn ich den Preis so hoch setzen kann wie ich will ( mit der Begründung, Öko ist halt teurer), dann kann mir als Unternehmer ja gar Nichts passieren.
Wenn sie wirklich was für die Umwelt machen möchten, dann sollten sie die EU-Gelder und ihre Gewinne nehmen und in unsere Gewässer stecken um sie wieder zu renaturalisieren. Dann bräuchten wir irgendwann keine Fischfarmen mehr. 
Aber dann würden mancher Angler und Fischer wieder so viel Fische aus den Gewässern ziehen und verkaufen, bis sie wieder leer sind. Und dann bräuchten wir wieder Fischfarmen um den Bedarf zu decken ... usw. usw. usw.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (1. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



fischflotz schrieb:


> Der Unterschied zwischen Öko- und Normalzuchtlachs wurde am Endprodukt gezeigt. Unter anderem besteht er in der Farbe. Wobei die starke rötliche Färbung des Zuchtlachses durch beigabe von Chemie ins Futter kommt.
> .


Dieser Farb-Zusatz ist Karotin welches in der Natur in Karotten und auch in Krebstierchen vorkommt. Das Fressen von Krebstierchen führt beim Wildlachs dann auch zu der rosa-orangenen Farbe des Fleisches. Bei Lachsen, die sich fast ausschliesslich in der Natur von Fisch ernähren, wie z.B. bei vielen Lachsen aus der Ostsee (Südschweden/Bornholm) ist das Fleisch dann fast weiss.
Karotin als Futterzusatz sorgt dann auch für Rotfärbung des Fleisches bei den sog. "Lachsforellen", die ja eigentlich nur stinknormale Regenbogner sind. "Echte Lachsforellen", also eine echte Kreuzung/ein Hybrid aus Lachs und Meerforelle ist sehr sehr selten und meist dann selbst unfruchtbar. Aus der Mörrum ist diese Kreuzung durchaus bekannt aber eben doch recht selten (63 gefangen in der Mörrum fürs Jahr 2010).
Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## rainzor (1. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Für alle, die diese Reportage interessiert:

Sie ist jetzt unter Voxnow.de kostenlos verfügbar.

Auf der Startseite ist rechts eine Liste Sendungen von A-Z.
Dort einfach auf Spiegel-TV klicken. Viel Spass.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## LAC (1. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Mefo-Schreck
Axel, als die sogenannte "lachsforelle" eingeführt wurde, gab es von seiten der gegner reichlich widerspruch, da mit diesem namen, der verbraucher getäuscht wird. Man einigte sich und jetzt darf eine regenbogenforelle, die eine bestimmte größe hat und rotes fleisch aufweisen kann - als lachsforelle über den ladentisch verkauft werden.
Für züchter  keine probleme mehr, da alles durch genveränderungen in der heutigen zeit, erreicht werden kann - auch bei der farbe wird schon gezaubert, wobei bei den meistens fischen die rote farbe des fleisches noch durch futterzusätze, dazu gehören auch garnelen, krill usw. noch erzielt wird.

Der zuchtlachs ist durch gene so verändert worden, dass er ständig wächst und schon in 1,5 jahren schlachtreif ist - das ist ja kein lachs mehr sondern ein turbo lachs.
Nun will ich keinen roman schreiben, da für mich, die probleme grob bekannt sind , wer sich von den bordies jedoch intensiv damit befassen will, findet im internet 35.500 seiten, wo die lachszucht und die probleme angeschnitten werden und 156.000 ergebnisse, wo es um den gen lachs - auch turbo lachs genannt  geht und 83 500 seiten wenn er sich um den angelbaren wildlachs informieren möchte.
Kein mensch, kann in seinem leben, all diese seiten lesen, da täglich mehr dazu kommen, als er lesen kann. 
Hier zwei links, wo die vor- und nachteile der lachszucht beschrieben werden. 


http://www.zeeinzicht.nl/vleet/inde...wattenmeer&pageid=aquakultur-u-fischzucht.htm

http://www.nzz.ch/nachrichten/hinte...t/jeder-kann-handeln/neu-fischratgeber/lachs/


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (1. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Mefo-Schreck
> Axel, als die sogenannte "lachsforelle" eingeführt wurde, gab es von seiten der gegner reichlich widerspruch, da mit diesem namen, der verbraucher getäuscht wird. Man einigte sich und jetzt darf eine regenbogenforelle, die eine bestimmte größe hat und rotes fleisch aufweisen kann - als lachsforelle über den ladentisch verkauft werden.


Ja, die "Lachsforelle" ist genauso eine Mogelpackung für den nicht informierten Verbraucher wie der Vermarktungsname "Seelachs" (Köhler), der als Dorschartiger ja verwandschaftlich noch weiter vom Lachs entfernt ist als die "Lachsforelle", die ja immerhin noch ein Salmonide ist...|wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Ja, die "Lachsforelle" ist genauso* eine Mogelpackung* für den nicht informierten Verbraucher wie der Vermarktungsname "Seelachs" (Köhler), der als Dorschartiger ja verwandschaftlich noch weiter vom Lachs entfernt ist als die "Lachsforelle", die ja immerhin noch ein Salmonide ist...|wavey:


 

Nicht zu vergessen die Schillerlocke (Dornhai) und den Seeaal
(Dornhai).Einmal die Bauchlappen,und dann das Rückenstück.
Der geräucherte Rotbarsch wird als Goldbarsch vermarktet.
Wird bestimmt noch eine Menge Fantasienamen mehr geben.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (1. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Jürgen
ich glaube sie nennen sie königskrabben - es ist krabbenabfall, der gepresst wird und dann die form einer garnele - ohne schale - bekommt, ein laie kann diese nicht von einer echten unterscheiden - schwimmt schön im saft, ist geriffelt  und  die unterschiedliche färbung - haben sie auch gekonnt gemacht.

Wer hätte in früheren jahren haifischfleisch gegessen - das ist doch ein menschenkiller, deshalb wurde sie schillerlocke genannt.
Sie wird ja, wie du schon erwähnt hast, von den bauchlappen des dornhais erstellt. Inzwischen ist der bestand des donhais schon gefährdet, da er sich kaum noch entwickeln kann - es werden kaum exemplare gefangen, die die metermarke überschreiten. Die preise schießen in den himmel - beim dornhai. Ich habe ja olaf einen besorgt für wissenschaftliche zwecke, habe lange warten müssen, bis ich einen über einen meter vom der fischauktion bekam.
Früher hat man alles anders gesehen auch bei den haien, ich habe ein bericht über eine südpolexpedition aus früheren jahren - da haben die wissenschftler haie unterwegs gefangen und sie auf bestialische weise getötet - sie waren förmlich im rausch - so stand es im tagebuch. Sie werden als  menschenfresser  angesehen, dabei werden mehr menschen vom blitz getötet, als vom hai.
Unter den anglern wird ja schon reichlich latein erzählt, aber die taucher können es genau so gut. Ich saß mal auf einem tauchschiff . war dort gast - da war eine gruppe von sporttaucher u.a. auch frauen. Wir haben uns über  gott und die welt unterhalten und landeten dann bei den haien, dann ging es zur sache, einer erzählte, dass er einen kampf mit einem hai mal hatte, alle bekamen spitze ohren und  er erzählte, dass er einen hai von mehr als zwei meter, der ihn angegriffen hatte, mit dem messer wie eine banane aufgeschlitzt hat - das ging ruck zuck.
Er wurde zum rambo - ich fragte ihn ob er mir  die art nennen könnte - das konnt er nicht. Dann nannte ich ganz bestimmt merkmal und da er mir die region sagte,  entwickelte sich daraus ein schwarzflecken riffhai. Da treten kaum probleme mit auf. Was er nicht wusste ist, dass im wissenschaftlichem name, auch das wort galea enthalten ist. So nannte man in früheren zeiten bei den griechen die helmkappen - sie wurden aus haihaut hergestellt, die eine reissfestigkeit von ca. 2500 kg haben - und er schlitzte ihn auf, wie eine banane. Das ist vergleichbar. als wenn man bei einem fahrzeug bei  50 km geschwindighkeit,  mit dem messer im reifen stechen will - da macht man salto mortale. War jedoch ein netter abend und die tauchfrauen bewunderten ihn.

Habe gestern auf arte ein fernsehbericht über haie gesehen - nur kriminelle machenschaften laufen da ab - alle herren spielen im anzug - weltweit - den herrn saubermann und plündern die meere. 
In den 8oger jahren brach unter den anglern in deutschland förmlich ein boom aus - haifischfang war angesagt. Hundshaie wurden in der nordsee gefangen - helgoland war die hochburg. Gleichzeitig lagen zwei spezialschiffe mit krananlagen in norwegen im trondheim fjord, von dort fuhr man mit angler auf eishai. Spektakuläre berichte konnte man lesen - alle angler wurden förmlich durch die medien wild gemacht - der eishai kann ja über 2000 kg schwer werden. 
Ich will mich nicht freisprechen, denn auch ich wollte in der nordsee hundshaie fangen, und darüber ein bericht schreiben. Chaterte ein ehemaliges forschungsschiff, nahm 20 angler mit, damit die kosten gedeckt wurden und habe noch redakteure von anderen zeitungen eingeladen. Ziel war, borkum riff grund - wollte sie abschnappen, bevor sie in helgoland landeten. Ab 14 grad C, ziehen sie in die nordsee hinter den schwarmfischen her. In zwei tagen haben wir zig fischarten gefangen  - es waren insgesamt über 1600 fische, unvorstellbar aber wahr und die medien waren voll - Blinker machte sonderberichte - selbst im jahresheft sah man den hundshai . Die anglertruppe selbst, war nicht interessiert am hundshai, die fingen kabeljau, makrele usw.- deshalb die stückzahlen.  Mit zwei mann sind wir jedoch auf hundshai gegangen - etwa 100 fische habe ich als rubby dubby durch den wolf gedreht um eine duftspur zu legen.  Wir haben welche fangen können, ich glaube es waren vier oder fünf stück, kann es nicht mehr genau sagen, da ich mehrmals das schiff gechartert habe.  Als ich jedoch ein hundhai weibchen am haken hatte und es schon an deck lag und wir es mit der leine hochgeziehen wollten um den gadenstoss zu geben, da hat dieses tier im todeskampf , drei oder vier junge geboren, sie zappelten auf dem deck. Als ich diesen anblick sah, habe ich ein schock bekommen, die jungen sofort ins wasser geworfen. Ich habe nie mehr danach eine fahrt auf hundshaie gemacht. Zeig dir mal die berichte und aufnahmen.
Es liegt über 20 jahre zurück - da wurde die angelei noch mit anderen augen betrachtet.


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Jürgen
> *ich glaube sie nennen sie königskrabben - es ist krabbenabfall*, der gepresst wird und dann die form einer garnele - ohne schale - bekommt, ein laie kann diese nicht von einer echten unterscheiden - schwimmt schön im saft, ist geriffelt und die unterschiedliche färbung - haben sie auch gekonnt gemacht.
> 
> Wer hätte in früheren jahren haifischfleisch gegessen - das ist doch ein menschenkiller, deshalb wurde sie schillerlocke genannt.
> ...


 

Hallo Otto,#h

im Umgang mit den Haien lag und liegt immer noch manches im Argen,da muß ich dir völlig Recht geben,und mich auch an die eigene Nase fassen.Ich bin früher auch erfolgreich auf Haifang gegengen,damals fehlte halt die Sensibilität und auch der Überblick für dieses Problem.

Mit den Königekrabben muß ich dir aber widersprechen,das
sind die Riesenviecher,auch Kamtschatka-Krabben genannt.
Das Beste,was ich jemals an Krabbeltieren gegessen habe.
Hat auch den entsprechenden Preis (ausgelöstes Fleisch kann
bis 150€ / KG) kosten.
Das Presszeugs welches du meinst,wird unter dem Handelsnamen "Surimi" angeboten.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Uwe_H (1. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Otto,#h
> 
> im Umgang mit den Haien lag und liegt immer noch manches im Argen,da muß ich dir völlig Recht geben,und mich auch an die eigene Nase fassen.Ich bin früher auch erfolgreich auf Haifang gegengen,damals fehlte halt die Sensibilität und auch der Überblick für dieses Problem.
> 
> ...



Der zusammemgepappte Fischabfall in Krabbenform heißt doch "Surimi", das klingt doch fantastisch nach Sushi und Co.


----------



## rainzor (1. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Mit den Königekrabben muß ich dir aber widersprechen,das
> sind die Riesenviecher,auch Kamtschatka-Krabben genannt.
> Das Beste,was ich jemals an Krabbeltieren gegessen habe.
> Hat auch den entsprechenden Preis (ausgelöstes Fleisch kann
> ...


Aber auch die Königskrabben haben sich durch den Menschen ja mittlerweile zu Problemviechern entwickelt. Stalin und Chruschtschow haben Ende der 60er Jahre welche in der Barentsee aussetzen lassen, um die Versorgung der Sowjetbefölkerung zu verbessern. Und mittlerweile haben sie sich wohl schon bis zu den Lofoten ausgebreitet und fressen alles weg, was sie bewältigen können. Wenn die sich weiter so verbreiten, kann man bald in HS welche fangen.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



rainzor schrieb:


> Aber auch die Königskrabben haben sich durch den Menschen ja mittlerweile zu Problemviechern entwickelt. Stalin und Chruschtschow haben Ende der 60er Jahre welche in der Barentsee aussetzen lassen, um die Versorgung der Sowjetbefölkerung zu verbessern. Und mittlerweile haben sie sich wohl schon bis zu den Lofoten ausgebreitet und fressen alles weg, was sie bewältigen können. Wenn die sich weiter so verbreiten, kann man bald in HS welche fangen.
> 
> Gruß
> Rainer


 

Hallo Rainer,#h

völlig richtig was du da sagst.Aber man darf nicht vergessen,wie viele Fischerfamilien mittlerweile durch
den Export der Krabben ein vernünftiges Einkommen
haben.
Und was die Verbreitung angeht,so gibt es Studien die
die Grenze etwas unterhalb der Lofoten sehen.
In HS werden wir also vermutlich die Leckereien nur in
den Fischgeschäften zu horrenden Preisen bekommen.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (2. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Otto,#h
> 
> im Umgang mit den Haien lag und liegt immer noch manches im Argen,da muß ich dir völlig Recht geben,und mich auch an die eigene Nase fassen.Ich bin früher auch erfolgreich auf Haifang gegengen,damals fehlte halt die Sensibilität und auch der Überblick für dieses Problem.
> 
> ...



Jürgen, 
das stimmt was du schreibst, jedoch viel mir nicht der name ein, für den gepressten müll - er hatte vorher einen anderen namen, wo etwas mit king oder krabben vorkam,  da man auch dagegen sturm lief, weil  es nicht die wahrheit war - dann wurd daraus der name  - Surimi 
Die großen königskrabben kenne ich. Gegessen habe ich drei stück vor einigen jahren, da inge an der schule einige abgeordnete aus grönland zu besuch hatte, die haben sich ihr essen aus grönland einfliegen lassen- walfleisch usw sowie  königskrabben - einige blieben über, die durfte ich dann essen - sind super!  Wenn ich aber die größe von 1 meter sehe, haben sie nicht viel fleisch und ihre schale ist sehr hart.  Wir haben früher im mittelmeer, die seespinnen, die zwar nicht so groß, jedoch die gleiche form haben, beim schnorcheln gefangen. Es war leicht sie zu packen, da man sie gut lokalisieren konnte, waren auf sandböden mit kleinen seegrasfeldern in den tiefen um die 10 m. Zwei panzer habe ich noch aus den früheren zeiten. An den felskanten und hölen suchten wir die bärenkrebse.

Jürgen betreffend der haie, da darf ich gar nicht dran denken,  früher in der türkei habe ich reichlich gefangen - einen drescher hai von über 4 m zwischen rhodos und marmaris - damals lernte ich dort auch kuno steuben kennen - ich glaube er ist hängen geblieben in dalyan und schon verstorben.  War auch ein verrückter - habe mal gegoogelt. Lese mir den text gleich mal durch.
http://www.insidersegeln.de/rechteseite/Kuno.php

Der hammer war, dass eines tages ein polizist zu mir kam und sagte ich müsste mitkommen um zun tauchen. Da saß ich dann auf einem boot, zwischen einem fischer, polizisten und straßenarbeiter, der das dynamit hatte und ich durfte dann - nach dem knall - die zwei drittel der gefangenen fische, die noch auf grund lagen, ins boot holen. Das war der hammer -  5 min nach dem knall, war mit haibegegnung zu rechnen - der knall wirkte wie ein glockenschlag zum mittagstisch.
Wenn ich ehrlich bin, es war zwar schei**e was dort ablief, jedoch hat man es nicht so gesehen wie heute und ich freue mich das ich dieses alles erlebt habe - denn heute ist es eine sensation, wenn eine tauchschule in der bucht von marmaris in 20 m eine  höle kennt, wo ein zackenbarsch lebt, den sie den tauchtouristen zeigen können - die waren früher in 5 m tiefe alle 30 m zu sehen.
In yugoslawien, trafen wir jedes jahr einen lehrer, war auch ein verrückte angler, als begleitung hatte er einen hund an bord. Er hatte ein faltboot mit motor und wollte ein buch schreiben über die besten fangplätze der region. Alles wurde notiert - wir begegneten uns meistens auf dem wasser,  da er ein kleines boot mit 5 ps motor hatte und dadurch reichlich zeit verlor. Wir zeigten uns dann gegenseitig die fische - wir hatten immer haie dabei, einen dornhai von 1,30 m habe ich dort gefangen.
Es waren jedoch andere zeiten.
Als ich später im umweltschutz zauberte, hat man mir dieses immer vorgeworfen,  jedoch dazu immer gestanden, denn in meinen wilden zeiten, waren die noch nicht geboren. Da stehe ich auch heute noch zu, da das umweltbewusste denken - gerade bei fischen - bei keinem menschen im kopf verankert war. Noch heute sieht man die fische mit ganz anderen augen an, als andere tiere-  Aus kenia, hätte ich stoß
zähne, containerweise nach deutschland bringen können - legal. Da gab es noch kein artenschutzgestz.
Als ich jetzt noch in marrakech war, da konnte ich die welt nicht mehr verstehen, was die einheimischen an getrocknete tiere auf dem marktplatz verkauften - zig arten, einige standen auf der roten liste.  Die wissen gar nicht was eine  rote liste ist, erstens, weil sie nicht lesen können und wenn, sie es ganz anders sehen. Ich kann sie verstehen - die machen aber weniger kaputt, wie die herren in sauberer weste, die in millionen rechnen und haifischflossen über mehrere stationen und länder nach asien verkaufen.
Noch ein hammer, auf dem wege nach bozburun (türkei) - es war ein feldweg - kam mir ein deutscher VW Bus entgegen. Ich dachte wer hat sich denn hier verirrt - wir stoppten und führten ein gespräch. Als ich im wagen schaute, da lagen stapelweise auf der ladefläche im inneren des wagens, hunderten von landschildkröten - er hatte ein zoogeschäft in deutschland und verkaufte sie. An den strassen standen damals die kinder und verkauften fur 10 pfennig diese tiere.
Die zeiten sind vorbei.

Danke für die pn, habe mir den film über die soca in yugoslawien angesehen - traumhaftes gewässer als ich da war - danach haben sie mit der mamorata große probleme bekommen - aber super, was sie gemacht haben - da haben früher die soldaten auch mit handgranaten die fische gefangen. 
Heute mache ich mir gedanken - wie ich den hering landen kann,  bevor ihn mir der seehund vom haken zieht - ist auch interessant.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (2. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Zur Hundshai-Geschichte in der deutschen Bucht habe ich auch noch ein Erlebnis auf dem Borkum Riff.
Anfang der 80er fuhr dort von Borkum aus der Kapitän Ulrich Ney im Sommer mit seiner MS Eltra meist zum Makrelenfang aber wenn die Makrelen "dick da" waren, waren auch die Hundshaie dort und man konnte sich auf dem Schiff passendes Haigeschirr leihen. Im Sommer 1981 war ich als 14jähriger mit bei so einer Tour. Nachdem ich in der ersten halben Stunde Makrelenfischerei mehr Makrelen gefangen hatte als meine Geschwister, meine Eltern und ich eigentlich essen konnten gefangen hatte (ca. 30 Makrelen), lieh auch ich mir das Haigeschirr. Tatsächlich fing ich eine Stunde später sogar den grössten Hundshai des Tages mit 1,67 m und 41 Pfund. Dieser Tag war betreffs Hundshai absolut aussergewöhnlich, es wurden von rund 30 Anglern an Bord 16 Hundshaie in rund 4 Stunden effektiver Angelei gefangen, Der Kapitän flitzte nur so durch die Gegend, um mit gekonntem Griff an Brustflosse und Schwanzwurzel die Haie per Hand zu landen. Aus heutiger Sicht würde man die Haie sicher wieder releasen, damals war es üblich, dass die Hundshaie mitgenommen wurden und der Kapitän die Haie im Auftrag des Fängers an die Fischrestaurants auf Borkum verkaufte, der Fänger bekam das Geld. Für mich als 14-Jährigen war das damals eine schöne Aufbesserung meines Taschengeldes, zumindest die Kosten für die Angeltour hatte ich wieder drin .
Da Hundshaie durch im Muskelfleisch gespeicherten Harnstoff frisch erst einmal kräftig nach "Männer-Toilette" riechen :q, müssen die vor der Zubereitung erst einmal vorbereitet werden, damit man sie essen kann. Ich habe damals dann auf Borkum im Restaurant "Störtebeker" mal Haifischsteaks vom Hundshai gegessen und ich muss sagen das war dann nicht übel...

Und noch was zu den Königskrabben: Das Hauptverbreitungsgebiet mag zwar bei den Lofoten enden aber auch weiter südlich tauchen sie immer wieder und immer häufiger auf. Schon im Sommer 2000 hatte ich das Glück ca. 100 km nördlich des Trondheimfjordes beim grundnahen Pilken eine kleine Königskrabbe mit dem Pilker zufällig aussen zu haken und dann ins Boot befördern zu können. Das Exemplar hatte mit ausgebreiteten Beinen einen Spannweite von vielleicht 60-65 cm. Die haben wir abends dann auch in den Topf geworfen und die Beine und Scheren ausgepult. Das war zwar für jeden nur ein kleiner Bissen aber saulecker war das schon#6.


----------



## elwiss (2. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo, 
ich habe jetzt mal die Unterschriftenliste in die Post getan, viele sinds nicht, aber ein kleiner Beitrag, hoffe ich.

Heute wird in Bremerhaven ein neues Institut für Aquakulturenforschung eingeweiht, IMARE (Institut für marine Ressourcen), beteiligt sind die Hochschule BRV und das AWI.
Dort soll u.a. in neun Becken erforscht werden, wie sich Aquakulturen okonomisch und ökologisch optimieren lassen.
Ich deute das jetzt mal so, denn das Institut wird betrieben mit öffentlicher Förderung sowohl im Auftrag der Industrie.
Weiter geht es darum Aquakulturen z.B. mit Steinbutt und Wolfsbarsch im Umfeld von Offshore Windkraftanlagen zu betreiben.
Sozusagen zwischen den Fundamenten die Netzte gespannt, und da die Windmühlen regelmäßig gewartet werden müssen, kann man auch gleich mal nach die Fiske gucken...
Ich habe das aus einem Zeitungsbericht von gestern.
Stell ich mir noch die Frage, ob die Erforschung nicht doch eher der kommerziellen Nutzung dienen soll ?
Das AWI genießt jedenfalls weltweit einen sehr guten Ruf, was die Meeresforschung angeht oder ?

MfG

Björn


----------



## fLow.cux (2. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Otto
 ja das wäre eine möglichkeit  naya hab mich nur gewundert als ich bei uns durchn hafen gefahren bin hab ich auf einmal n dicken stapel am lad gesehn und im wasser trieben auch noch mehrere  ich würde lieber das geld ins heringsfangen und brandungsangeln investieren 
lg


----------



## fLow.cux (2. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



elwiss schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe jetzt mal die Unterschriftenliste in die Post getan, viele sinds nicht, aber ein kleiner Beitrag, hoffe ich.
> 
> Heute wird in Bremerhaven ein neues Institut für Aquakulturenforschung eingeweiht, IMARE (Institut für marine Ressourcen), beteiligt sind die Hochschule BRV und das AWI.
> ...


 
hallo björn ich bin nachher von der arbeit aus bei der eröffnugnsfeier werde anschließend berichten was sie vorgestellt haben !  

lg


----------



## elwiss (2. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



fLow.cux schrieb:


> hallo björn ich bin nachher von der arbeit aus bei der eröffnugnsfeier werde anschließend berichten was sie vorgestellt haben !
> 
> lg


 
Ja super !

Bin ich mal gespannt..

Gruß

Björn


----------



## goeddoek (2. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Zur Hundshai-Geschichte in der deutschen Bucht habe ich auch noch ein Erlebnis auf dem Borkum Riff.
> Anfang der 80er fuhr dort von Borkum aus der Kapitän Ulrich Ney im Sommer mit seiner MS Eltra meist zum Makrelenfang




Das ist ja witzig - noch'n Eltra-Fahrer #h Womöglich sind wir uns da mal über'n Weg gelaufen 

@ LAC

Habe auch 'ne kleine Unterschriftenliste und würde Dir die gerne zukommen lassen #h


----------



## rainzor (2. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Am Beispiel Königskrabbe sieht man auch wieder mal die Verlogenheit von Politik und Industrie. Überall auf der Welt versucht man, eingeschleppte Arten im Zaum zu halten. Im Hamburger Fischereigesetz ist sogar eine Entnahmepflicht für nicht heimische Arten vorgeschrieben. 
Aber kaum kommt eine fremde Art (Königskrabbe), die zwar auch die heimische Flora und Fauna zerstört, mit der aber richtig Geld verdient werden kann, werden sogar Schutzmaßnahmen getroffen. Weibchen dürfen gar nicht verwertet werden und für Männchen gibt es Mindestmaße.

@ Otto:

Du irrst dich, die größten Artenvernichter sind nicht die mit Hemd und Schlipps, sondern die mit grüner Latzhose und Gummistiefeln. Es gibt Studien, danach ist der größte Artenvernichter bei Pflanzen und Tieren weltweit (und immer auch noch bei uns in Europa) die Landwirtschaft. Wobei es bei uns natürlich meistens Pflanzen und Insekten betrifft, wärend in Entwiklungsländern auch immer öffters große Säugetiere erwischt.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## LAC (2. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Mefo-Schreck  / @goeddoek

Axel und Georg, es stimmt, es war die eltra mit kapitän ulrich ney. Es war ja ein ehemaliges forschungsschiff und in den jahren in meinen augen das beste schiff in deutschland, für hochseefahrten, wenn´s um die angelei geht. Ich habe das schiff um die 8 mal gechartert und wir fuhren immer von emden aus. Einmal habe ich es für 10 tage gechartert und wir sind zu den orkney inseln gefahren .Fuhren als yacht, mit 11 personen, da die liegegebühren sonst so teuer waren, ich war der zweite skipper. Auf der doggebank haben wir einen vor die hose bekommen - windstärke 10 mit böhen auf 11. Leider war das schiff untermotorisiert, konnten den kurs nicht mehr halten und musste fliehen, damit wir etwas schutz unter land hatten und dann ging es kurs edinburgh. War der hammer.
Als wir von emden ausliefen war eine eisschicht auf dem wasser, dass schiff hatte nicht die kraft, die schicht zu durchbrechen - ein eisbrecher fuhr vor uns her. 
Am borkumriff haben wir meistens wrackangeln gemacht. Auf borkum arbeitet einer im hafen, der tauschte immer eine geräucherte makrele gegen zwei frische. 
Werde die zeiten nicht vergessen, da ich mit ulrich super stunden verbracht habe - er war ein super kapitän mit erfahrung, hat ja alle weltmeere befahren - leider ist er verstorben. Vor zwei jahren hat mich sein bruden besucht, er hat mir die gesamte geschichte des bootes erzählt - wollte immer mal einen bericht - förmlich ein rückblick - über die damaligen hochseefahrten schreiben, bin jedoch bis jetzt nicht dazu gekommen. Habt ihr noch fotos von euren fahrten - dann starte ich mal.
Hier fing das sauwetter an:






Noch mal allgemein etwas, da sich ja viele angler immer über die erhöhten preise der hochseeangelei aufregen - ich glaube wir haben in den 10 tagen um die 6000 ltr. diesel verbraucht zu den orkney inseln.

Georg, sende mir die unterschiftenliste zu - adresse kommt per pn.

LG


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (2. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@Jürgen : ist die Liste angekommen ??

@ Otto : ich denke noch an dich. Nachbar ist noch nicht wieder da.

mfg


----------



## schnulke (2. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

hallo, ich bin absolut gegen den bau einer lachsfarm in hvide sande!!!
silvia

@otto
ich wollte nochmal auf den tapeziertisch und das infomaterial deinerseits zurück kommen.
ich bin ab dem 1.april ca. 1woche in hs und würde gerne einen nachmittag von meinem urlaub opfern um infoblätter zu verteilen und unterschriften zu sammeln. falls dir damit geholfen ist, würde ich dich gerne unterstützen.
schick mir einfach ne pn. weiß nicht ob deine alte handynummer noch aktuell ist.
lieben gruß
silvia #h


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



			
				WolfsburgVirus;3251538[B schrieb:
			
		

> ]@Jürgen : ist die Liste angekommen ??[/B]
> 
> @ Otto : ich denke noch an dich. Nachbar ist noch nicht wieder da.
> 
> mfg


 


Nein Fabi,ist nichts angekommen.
Hättest wohl doch besser frankieren sollen.|rolleyes

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (3. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ schnulke

Silvia, habe dir gerade eine pn geschickt, wusste jedoch nichts vom tapeziertisch. Jetzt lese ich hier im thread, dass du einen tapeziertisch haben willst - geht klar.  Wir treffen uns - adresse habe ich.
Machen alles per pn und telefon klar.
Ich wundere mich, angelst du denn nicht auf hering, opferst du dich wirklich, für den erhalt unserer natur  - ich mache einen kniefall.
Wusste doch, etwas mehr feingefühl besitzen die frauen. Super!

Einen tag werde ich opfern und dir zur seite stehen, dann kommt freude auf, wir werden interessante gespräche führen und unterschriften auch bekommen - ich sehe das alles ganz locker - es ist nicht der plenarsaal sondern hat den charakter eines flohmarktes - es ist ja an der schleuse in hvide sande, da brummt der bär und wenn die heringe schon da sind auch noch die seehunde.  
Arbeite mal ein schlachtplan aus - was wir machen - kommt per pn.
Muss nicht jeder wissen, dann ist es nicht mehr interessant.
LG


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (3. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Ich bin ab dem 02.04. (Anreisetag) in Skaven Strand um dann 3 Wochen lange den Skjern-Au-Lachsen nachzujagen aber wenn Ihr in HS "am Tapeziertisch" |rolleyes dann mal Unterstützung braucht, bin ich auch gerne 'nen Tag bereit mal die Lachsrute zur Seite zu legen |wavey:

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (3. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Otto & Georg
Mit Käpt'n Ulrich Ney war ich im Juli 1981 damals 2 mal mit seiner MS Eltra auf dem "Borkum Riff", einmal war es recht "kabbelig" da draussen und ich lernte die "fiese Fratze der Seekrankheit" kennen . Fischtechnisch war dieser eine Termin nicht wirklich der Hit, ausser ein paar wenigen Makrelen war an dem Tag nicht viel zu holen. Meine Erfahrung mit der Seekrankheit hielt mich aber damals nicht davon ab es wenige Tage erneut zu probieren und das war dann der schon beschriebene Tag, an dem "*Hai*-Life" :q angesagt war. Ich muss mal nachschauen ob ich noch Fotos von der Tour finde und ob es sich lohnt, diese Biler zu scannen, schliesslich war das noch im vor-digitalen Zeitalter der Fotografie .

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (3. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Täusche ich mich da eigentlich oder ist die Eltra nicht jetzt in Wismar beheimatet? 
http://www.hochseeangeln-eltra.de/index.htm


----------



## LAC (3. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Täusche ich mich da eigentlich oder ist die Eltra nicht jetzt in Wismar beheimatet?
> http://www.hochseeangeln-eltra.de/index.htm



Axel, dieses habe ich auch erfahren, d.h. ich wurde mal vom team der eltra eingeladen für eine angelfahrt. Mit dem eigner führte ich auch ein telefonat und wir haben uns über die eltra und über die lage der hochseeangelei unterhalten. Es liegt etwa zwei jahre zurück, auch zu bordies, die mit der eltra gefahren sind hatte ich kontakt, bekam auch zwei, drei fotos, für den bericht den ich schreiben wollte. Leider bin ich bis heute nicht dazu gekommen und kenne auch nicht, dass jetzige programm der Eltra. Danke für den link, werfe mal ein blick drauf.


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



elwiss schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe jetzt mal die Unterschriftenliste in die Post getan, viele sinds nicht, aber ein kleiner Beitrag, hoffe ich.
> 
> 
> Björn


 



Hallo Björn#h

die Listen sind heute bei mir angekommen.#6
Vielen Dank dafür.Sobald die Listen von Fabi hier 
sind (hoffentlich bald),werde ich die ganzen Unter-
schriften an Otto weiterleiten.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Costas (3. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo

@Jürgen, kannst Du uns den aktuellen Zwischenstand der Unterschriftenanzahl durchgeben? Eine Schätzung reicht auch.

Gruss
Costas


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Costas schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> @Jürgen, kannst Du uns den aktuellen Zwischenstand der Unterschriftenanzahl durchgeben? Eine Schätzung reicht auch.
> 
> ...


 



Hallo Costas,#h

ich habe i.M. 60 Unterschriften vorliegen.Dazu kommen dann 
noch die von Fabi (hoffentlich).

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (3. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Costas
mit den wenigen unterschriften, soll momentan ja nur signalisiert werden, dass auch aus deutschland sich menschen gedanken machen und sich in dänemark für die natur einsetzen, da sie sich für den erhalt der natur einsetzten und hvide sande lieben.
Die benötige ich nur, für unsere gespräch, damit der oder die  herren, von seiten des angelvereins sehen, dass sich etwas bewegt und noch viel mehr - auch andere aktionen - kommen könnten.
Costas, wie ich es schon erwähnt habe, es hat etwas mit unserem gespräch zu tun, d.h.welche personen dabei sind und welche fakten ich vorgelegt bekomme. Sind sie in meinen augen nicht ausreichend und ich sehe, dass man zwar dagegen ist, aber irgendwie den richtigen durchblick auch nicht hat, weil ein anderer angler sich besser auskennt usw. - dann steige ich aus und gebe ihnen den ratschlag, dass der verein, einen fachmann sich zur rate holt, der für sie arbeitet,  denn viele köche verderben den brei.
Deshalb ist es wichtig, dass ein vorstandsmitglied, der sich bestens auskennt und auch im namen des vereins etwas sagen darf, 1. vorsitzender / pressesprecher dabei ist.
Bitte rufe den verein an, dass solche ansprechpartner dabei sind, 

Wenn dieses der fall ist, setzte ich mich ein, dann läuft auch die pressearbeit und es kommen noch reichlich unterschriften und auch eine aktion in hvide sande kann gemacht  werden - da muss der angelverein aber hinterstehen.
Einzelkämpfer war ich lange genug - hatte jedoch immer rückendeckung vom verband.
Sollte es nicht so laufen, wie ich mir dieses vorstelle, werde ich mich mit einer unterschrift einsetzten und besorge auch noch mehr und gebe dem angelverein eine aufstellung: was man alles machen kann, damit die öffentlichkeit dieses erfährt und sich dadurch auch einsetzt.
Lege mich jedoch dann zurück, wünsche ihnen glück, da ich gedanklich bei ihnen bin und schau mir das spiel an, was sie so zaubern.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (3. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Björn#h
> 
> die Listen sind heute bei mir angekommen.#6
> Vielen Dank dafür.Sobald die Listen von Fabi hier
> ...



ich verstehe das nicht. die habe ich montag bei der post abgegeben. das doch nur ein brief.


----------



## LAC (3. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> ich verstehe das nicht. die habe ich montag bei der post abgegeben. das doch nur ein brief.



Fabi, komm, komm bei der post abgegeben, du hast es dir einfach gemacht und die fahrertür aufgemacht und den brief im sitzen in den schlitz auf der strasse geworfen - es kann sein, dass du ihn im verkehrten schlitz gesteckt hast, der in der mitte von den sechs, :q der ist für deutschland.
Gruß


----------



## schnulke (3. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@otto
hier zitiere ich dich mal vom 25.02.11


"Jeder angler kann sich bei mir ein tapeziertisch abholen und wenn er angelt stellt er ihn auf und bekommt auch noch info material - sowie ein tranzparent.
Das sind keine tauben nüsse, die ich schreibe, tapeziertische sind da und info material auch bis zur saison - tranzparent ist in fünf minuten gemacht.
Bier bekommt er auch - weil er warten muss.
Pflicht ist aber, ein foto als beweis und er muss alles zurück bringen - bekommt dann aber kaffee. 
1000 angler kommen jetzt :q "


das meinte ich mit dem tapeziertisch ^^
und das werde ich gerne machen. auch ohne bier und käffchen


----------



## LAC (4. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



schnulke schrieb:


> @otto
> hier zitiere ich dich mal vom 25.02.11
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## angler1996 (4. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

in nem anderen Tröd gefunden:
http://www.adressa.no/nyheter/okonomi/article1590423.ece
mag ich mir in Bezug auf die Skjern nicht vorstellen,
da kommt man trockenen Fusses von einem Ufer ans andere
Gruß A.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (4. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Ganz üble Sache#d 175000 Mastlachse auf einen Schlag "auf freiem Fuss" und der wilde Lachsstamm rund um Hitra war schon letzten Sommer lt. Aussagen von Einheimischen schwer geschädigt.|uhoh:


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Otto,#h

der Brief mit den gesammelten Unterschriften von Fabi ist immer noch nicht aufgetaucht.#d
Ich warte die Post morgen früh noch ab,wenn dann immer noch nichts da ist,dann schicke ich den Brief los.

An welche Adresse soll er gehen?

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (4. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> @ Otto,#h
> 
> der Brief mit den gesammelten Unterschriften von Fabi ist immer noch nicht aufgetaucht.#d
> Ich warte die Post morgen früh noch ab,wenn dann immer noch nichts da ist,dann schicke ich den Brief los.
> ...



also das kann jetzt garnicht mehr angehen, das doch kacke. na gut ich hatte nur knapp eine seite voll, aber jede unterschrift zählt. also normal hätte der ja schon nächsten tag da sein sollen. aber wenn er heute nicht kommt dann stimmt da was nicht. naja nächstes mal schicke ich den per einschreiben.#q


----------



## fLow.cux (4. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

hi @ all , ich war ja bei der eröffungsfeier die netten herren des awi haben genau erklärt was sie vorhaben jedoch ist keine verbindung mit offshore anlagen geplant sie werden ein testfeld laufen lassen die sollte aber nicht für fisch dienen sondern für hummer mals sehen was sich tut achja scheint ein sehr gutes projekt zu sein die anlagen die gebaut werden sind auf jeden fall positiv für den fisch bestand !


----------



## LAC (4. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Jürgen
an unsere anschrift, findest du unter impressum/webseite. Ich kann sie auch mitnehmen, fahre nächste woche samstag auf sonntag nach deutschland - montag nacht zurück. Kann sonntag kommen - rufe dich an.
Jürgen du entscheidest, jedoch muss du kein porto dafür ausgeben, es kommt nicht auf einen tag an, da beim treffen bei costas sie nichts bewegen können. Ich erwähne dort, dass wir welche sammeln. Ich werde nach dem treffen mich auch bemühen unterschriften zu bekommen, denn ich schicke nicht eine seite oder zwei zu ämtern - die lachen ja und sagen, schau mal, da sind einige angler in deutschland die regen sich auf. Sollen sich in deutschland stark machen. 
Das müssen schon hunderte, wenns geht über 1000 sein - die müssen wirken wie eine bombe!
Alles andere ist zwar nett gemeint, aber in meinen augen kinderkram.

@ Angler1969 @ MefoSchreck
betreffend des lachses - sie wissen nicht was sie tun. So ist es nun mal, da in den reihen keine fachleute sitzen.

@ floh-cux
solche eröffnungsfeiern sind immer recht interessant, experten stehen am rednerpult und können alles so biegen wie sie es wollen, da sie erstens gut reden können und zweitens sich mit dem projekt bestens auskennen - sie kennen auch die gefahren, die 
davon ausgehen (nun kenne ich das projekt nicht) und haben zu jeder frage, die von seiten der besucher kommt eine antwort, die nach außen hin positiv ist.
Es sind alles nur worte - wenn sie die genehmigung haben und ihr vorhaben realisiert wird, kommt die wahrheit ans tageslicht. 
Läuft man dann sturm,weil etwas passiert ist, bemühen sie sich, dass dieses nicht mehr vorkommt, stehen aber mit den beinen schon in einem anderen problemloch, was der besucher noch nicht kennt.
Gab es denn auch getränke und essen, damit man sich wohl fühlt und der mund träge wird, weil die sachen so lecker sind.
All diese einladungen werden  psychologisch aufgebaut - so sieht es auch in hvide sande aus, wobei  ich denen dieses nicht zutraue, aber den herren/ konzern, die dahinter stecken. Der besucher macht nur eins, er nimmt seinen hut und mantel vom haken und fährt dort hin und staunt wie gut sie reden können und da sie an alles denken und bestens machen, keine gefahr besteht.
Jeder ist erstaunt - und die presse berichtet was die gesagt haben - dann wissen alle bürger es, das keine gefahr für mensch und natur besteht. So läuft das ab.
Das hat aber damit was zu tun, dass diese personen für jede stunde die sie arbeiten geld bekommen und mit dem projekt millionen machen wollen und die gegener d.h. die bürger ihre freizeit opfern, kaum fachleute haben und nicht organisiert sind und wenn z.b. im verein, ist dort das gleiche problem - außer dass die fotokopien dann der verein bezahlt.
Solange da nicht experten aufgefahren werden, die bekannt sind - läuft nichts.
Eine kleine gesprächsrunde im fensehen, wo experten am tisch sitzen und sich mit einem thema (problem) befassen, dass soll mal ein angelverein organisieren. Da stehen sie vor einer wand und wissen nicht was sie machen. Sie werden ja schon überfordert wenn sie ihr jahresfest organisieren und gut auf die reihe bekommen, da das letzte ja katastophal war, da die musik sie alle vertrieben hat.


----------



## Norgeguide (4. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo Freunde,
da ich auch ein Freund von HS bin und ich jedes Jahr min. einmal mit meiner Familie vor Ort bin , möchte ich auch das diese Farm dort nicht gebaut wird.
Nun habe ich ein paar Verbindungen zu Deutschen Angelzeitungen sprich zu 3 Redakteuren.
Ich könnte sie ja mal fragen ob dieses Thema nicht für ihre Zeitung interessant wäre. Das Problem ist das ich über den Stand der Dinge in diese Geschichte keine Ahnung habe und ich dann jemanden angeben müsste(Namen,Adresse,Telefon etc.) der wirklich von A-Z Ahnung von der Sache hat so das die Redakteure,sofern sie den wollen, sich mit der Person in Verbindung setzen können.
Printmedien sollte man nicht unterschätzen!!!!
Was haltet ihr davon??
Gruß
Norgeguide|wavey:


----------



## FangeNichts5 (4. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Norgeguide schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde,
> da ich auch ein Freund von HS bin und ich jedes Jahr min. einmal mit meiner Familie vor Ort bin , möchte ich auch das diese Farm dort nicht gebaut wird.
> Nun habe ich ein paar Verbindungen zu Deutschen Angelzeitungen sprich zu 3 Redakteuren.
> Ich könnte sie ja mal fragen ob dieses Thema nicht für ihre Zeitung interessant wäre. Das Problem ist das ich über den Stand der Dinge in diese Geschichte keine Ahnung habe und ich dann jemanden angeben müsste(Namen,Adresse,Telefon etc.) der wirklich von A-Z Ahnung von der Sache hat so das die Redakteure,sofern sie den wollen, sich mit der Person in Verbindung setzen können.
> ...


 
Also ich stecke ja gerade in den Arbeiten für einen Bericht|rolleyes
Hatte ich letztens auch, glaube ich, angekündigt.


----------



## Pit der Barsch (4. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Wo und was ist mit Oelki los ???????
Schon seit 3 Monten kein Lebenszeichen mehr


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Pit der Barsch schrieb:


> Wo und was ist mit Oelki los ???????
> Schon seit 3 Monten kein Lebenszeichen mehr


 


Hallo Pit,#h

die Frage hatte ich mir auch über längere Zeit gestellt,und sie dann gestern angemailt.Sie hat mir geantwortet,dass sie 
Stress bis über beide Ohren hat.Also lebt sie noch.:m
Mehr kann ich i.M. auch nicht berichten.
Falls sie es für richtig hält,dann wird sie bestimmt mal wieder im Board erscheinen.
Werde ihr aber ausrichten,dass sie vermisst wird.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Eine kleine Info an alle Lachsfarmgegner im Ringköbingfjord.
In Norwegen (Bereich Hitra) sind ca. 175000 Zuchtlachse aus
dem Gehege entkommen.#q#q#q

Vielleicht sollten die geplanten Skjerntouren auf Lachs doch 
noch umgebucht werden.:m


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## elwiss (5. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Otto

"Ich werde nach dem treffen mich auch bemühen unterschriften zu bekommen, denn ich schicke nicht eine seite oder zwei zu ämtern - die lachen ja und sagen, schau mal, da sind einige angler in deutschland die regen sich auf. Sollen sich in deutschland stark machen. 
Das müssen schon hunderte, wenns geht über 1000 sein - die müssen wirken wie eine bombe!
Alles andere ist zwar nett gemeint, aber in meinen augen kinderkram."

Verstehe ich jetzt nicht so,

Wieso machen wir uns denn dann die Mühe - und den Kopp darum ?
Für Kinderkram ?

Soll' ich lieber nochmal nach dem Wetter fragen...
(war jetzt zu agressiv, ich weiß)
Schade daß das jetzt so rüberkommt !
Und wenn das sowieso nix bringt - warum denn der ganze Aufwand ?

Kann Dich wirklich manchmal nicht so recht verstehen, bei allem Sarkasmus !

Gruß

Björn


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



elwiss schrieb:


> @ Otto
> 
> "Ich werde nach dem treffen mich auch bemühen unterschriften zu bekommen, denn ich schicke nicht eine seite oder zwei zu ämtern - die lachen ja und sagen, schau mal, da sind einige angler in deutschland die regen sich auf. Sollen sich in deutschland stark machen.
> Das müssen schon hunderte, wenns geht über 1000 sein - die müssen wirken wie eine bombe!
> ...


 



Tja Björn,#h

Otto denkt und *schreibt* halt meistens auf Künstlerbasis. 
Aber das heisst nicht,dass er nicht in etwas größerem Rahmen denkt.Aber was die Menge der von uns gesammelten 
Unterschriften angeht,damit können wir in DK nur einem Um-
weltbewussten Menschen die Hand reichen.
Wenn es um Millionen geht,dann lachen uns sowohl Politiker
die möglicherweise von der Lachsfarm kurzfristig profitieren,
als auch die potentiellen Betreiber aus.
Aber ich gehöre nicht zu den Leuten,die sich gerne auslachen
lassen.
Deshalb finde ich es gut,dass sowohl Otto,als auch andere Personen versuchen noch ein Ausrufezeichen auf unsere
Aktion drauf zu setzen.


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Ulrich (5. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo,

     ich bin wieder fast gesund. Da ich Anfang letzten Jahres eine
     neue Herzklappe bekam anschließend Reha und Ende des
    Jahres ein neues Kniegelenk,auch Reha freue ich mich schon auf Dänemark ,Hvide Sande und Thorsminde, Anfang Juni. Ich hoffe es geht Euch allen gut.


                   Ulrich


----------



## leif88 (5. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Ich denke uns geht es gut aber dir gute Besserung und viel Glück in Hs

gruß Leif


----------



## LAC (5. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Norgeguide schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde,
> da ich auch ein Freund von HS bin und ich jedes Jahr min. einmal mit meiner Familie vor Ort bin , möchte ich auch das diese Farm dort nicht gebaut wird.
> Nun habe ich ein paar Verbindungen zu Deutschen Angelzeitungen sprich zu 3 Redakteuren.
> Ich könnte sie ja mal fragen ob dieses Thema nicht für ihre Zeitung interessant wäre. Das Problem ist das ich über den Stand der Dinge in diese Geschichte keine Ahnung habe und ich dann jemanden angeben müsste(Namen,Adresse,Telefon etc.) der wirklich von A-Z Ahnung von der Sache hat so das die Redakteure,sofern sie den wollen, sich mit der Person in Verbindung setzen können.
> ...



@ Norgeguide
so  sehe ich es auch, deshalb findet ein treffen statt bei bordie costas. damit alle fakten auf dem tisch gelegt werden d.h. vom angelverein, der auch dahinter stehen muss.
Kontakte zu den printmedien bis hin zum fernsehen  haben viele  :q 
Problem bei dieser  angelegenheit ist, dass viele köche den brei verderben können, da jeder zwar helfen will,  indem er einen brei kocht und glaubt, es ist ein festessen für die medien. Nach dem treffen, werde ich dir den namen nennen, wenn ich einen gefunden habe. Den namen des angelvereins, 
der gegen den bau der lachfarm ist, sowie ihren sprecher der alle fragen beantworten kann.
Dann lass mal dein Vitamin B - wirken, wobei ich kleine sprachliche probleme dabei sehe und die entfernung. Wenn sie ein festessen serviert bekommen, wo alle wichtigen punkte - die man kennen muss wenn´s um pressearbeit geht - enthalten sind, freuen sie sich -  wenn dieses ihr geschmack entspricht, was mit dem stil des berichtes, fotos sowie zielgruppe zu tun hat. 
Wir bleiben in verbindung und nach dem treffen, bekommst du eine pn.

@ FangeNichts5
nicht schlecht, wird er veröffentlicht in der schülerzeitung, wenn ja,  bekommst du in biologie die note eins. 
Wird ein interessantes gesprächsthema. Bei solchen situationen ist es leicht, unterschriften von deinen mitschülern zu bekommen.
Dein lehrer ist doch angler und laut postings, hat er letztes jahr seine ferien in hvide sande verbracht.  Der wird dir grünes licht geben und wenn du ihn überreden kannst, könnte daraus sgar ein schulprojekt  gemacht werden. Denn es kann ja sein, dass dein lehrer demnächst in hvide sande in einer kloake badet.  Hatte euer lehrer nicht vor, da es ihm so gut gefallen hat, eine klassenfahrt nach vvide sande zu machen?  Es wäre ja schade, wenn durch dieses vorhaben, die fahrt jetzt platzen würde  und ihr euch jetzt ein anderen ferienort sucht.

@ Jürgen
da freue ich mich - ich habe mir auch schon gedanken gemacht. Nun  haben wir uns hier ja verfehlt, wir wollten ja eine runde angeln, da kamen die gedanken auf, ob sie auer ist.

@ Elwiss
Ich verstehe dich,  damit will ich nicht sagen, dass deine unterschrift nicht zählt, für jede sollte man sich freuen. Dafür muss man sich aber nicht den kopf zerbrechen, einfach nur unterschreiben. Den kopf muss man sich zerbrechen, dass deine unterschrift auch wirkung zeigt. 
Nun ist die wirkung von unterschriften unterschidlich. z.b. wenn der minister durch seine unterschrift beschließt, die anlage wird gestoppt -  benötigst du nur eine.
Nur wenige benötigst du, wenn wissenschftler dieses ablehnen. Sie  müssen aber trotzdem die politiker überzeugen, dann wird abgestimmt.
Und vom volke benötigdt du halt etwas mehr - ich kann dir die stückzahl nicht nennen - das hängt vom projekt ab - beim aufstellen von bänke im schleusenbereich, damit ältere menschen sich die seehunde anzusehen - weniger , 
Beim diesem projekt, wo ich gelesen habe, dass EU gelder in höhe von 1,5 millionen fließen sind 80 oder 100 stück ein anfang. Reicht man sie jetzt ein und nicht in geballter form,  dass noch welche dazu kommen -  betrachte ich es in meinen augen als kinderkram. 
Nun sieht dieses jeder anders - ich sehe es halt mal so und mich kann auch keiner umstimmen , warum muss ich hier nicht erläutern.
Nun ist dänemark ein kleines land - da benötigt man nicht die stückzahlen wie in deutschland. Schon bertholt brecht hatte erkannt, als er hier im exil lebte,  dass hier alles etwas kleiner ist, die großen städte haben nicht die einwohnerzahlen  und der höchtste berg von dänemark  der den namen "himmelsberg" trägt  - ist gerade mal etwas über 100 m hoch. Legoland ist hier auch geboren.
Ich erwähnte ja schon, dass früher etwa 13 familien auf dem holmsland klitt gelebt haben - da hätte man weniger unterschriften benötigt z.b. nur eine vom pastor, denn  das  wort gottes,  hatte damals eine kraft.


----------



## FangeNichts5 (5. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Otto
Ich bin zwar offiziell in der Schülerzeitung, aber dort wird er nicht veröffentlicht werden.......aber dafür um einiges größer in der Boardzeitung "Anglerpraxis"
Meinen Lehrer werde ich bestimmt haken können, aber leider hat es die Schule von nun an untersagt, Klassenfahrten ins Ausland zu veranstalten...


----------



## LAC (5. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> @ Otto
> Ich bin zwar offiziell in der Schülerzeitung, aber dort wird er nicht veröffentlicht werden.......aber dafür um einiges größer in der Boardzeitung "Anglerpraxis"
> Meinen Lehrer werde ich bestimmt haken können, aber leider hat es die Schule von nun an untersagt, Klassenfahrten ins Ausland zu veranstalten...



Warum nicht in der schülerzeitung- da würdest du die schüler etwas näher zum fisch bringen - und gelichzeitig noch umweltschutz betreiben und unterschriften sammeln. 
Mach es, gleichzeitig anglerpraxis ist auch nicht schlecht, jedoch muss alles stimmen, herr von und zu. Ich kann bis jetzt zu dieser anlage nichts  sagen, da ich noch keine informationen habe.


----------



## astratrinker (6. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Moin moin,

suche Ferienhaus in Hvide Sande fürs Osterwochenende, max 5-7 Tage, leider gibts im Moment nur von Samstag bis Samstag.

Alles anbieten... Danke Leute:vik:


----------



## anschmu (6. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



astratrinker schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> suche Ferienhaus in Hvide Sande fürs Osterwochenende, max 5-7 Tage, leider gibts im Moment nur von Samstag bis Samstag.
> 
> Alles anbieten... Danke Leute:vik:


Versuchs mal bei Esmarch -haben auch Häuser von Freitag bis Freitag und sind auch sonst sehr flexibel mit den Vermietungszeiten - habe dort mal ein Haus nur fürs Wochenende gemietet ! Gruß Andreas


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



anschmu schrieb:


> Versuchs mal bei Esmarch -haben auch Häuser von Freitag bis Freitag und sind auch sonst sehr flexibel mit den Vermietungszeiten - *habe dort mal ein Haus nur fürs Wochenende gemietet !* Gruß Andreas


 

Hallo Andreas,#h

aber vermutlich nicht in der Hochsaison (Osterferien).:m


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## anschmu (6. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Andreas,#h
> 
> aber vermutlich nicht in der Hochsaison (Osterferien).:m
> 
> ...


Meinst du nicht ? Fragen kostet nichts und auch in den Osterferien sind nicht alle Häuser vermietet !


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



anschmu schrieb:


> Meinst du nicht ? Fragen kostet nichts und auch in den Osterferien sind nicht alle Häuser vermietet !


 

Richtig,fragen kostet nichts.:m
Nur bei mir hatte es in der Vergangenheit in ähnlichem nichts
gebracht.
Aber Versuch macht Kluch.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## rainzor (6. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Man braucht doch nur mal auf die Site von Esmarch gehen und die Haussuche bemühen.
Anreise Karfreitag, kein freies Haus.
Anreise Ostersamstag, 1 freies Haus.
Man sieht, Jürgen hat Recht.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## anschmu (6. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



rainzor schrieb:


> Man braucht doch nur mal auf die Site von Esmarch gehen und die Haussuche bemühen.
> Anreise Karfreitag, kein freies Haus.
> Anreise Ostersamstag, 1 freies Haus.
> Man sieht, Jürgen hat Recht.
> ...


Datum Heute 6,3,11 ostern 24,4,11 last minute in DK etwas zu spät ! wer für Hvide Sande buchen will - immer etwas früher als in Malle !:vik:


----------



## Ahnzen (7. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ astratrinker, unter novasol.de 3 Häuser in der Umgebung von Hvide Sande,hatte spaßeshalber  für 6 Personen eingeben Anreise 22/23.4. in Houvig,Klegod und Sondervig viel Spaß,wenn ich noch etwas sehe schreibe ich es hier hinein.


----------



## Michael_05er (7. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Also  unter www.danwest.de finde ich diverse Häuser Ende April, die noch frei sind. einfach mal schauen. Da kann man auch nur Wochenweise buchen, aber so teuer ist es nicht.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Ahnzen (7. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ astratrinker, mal unter nordsee/dk gucken waren heute mittag noch 12 Häuser in der Umgebung Hvide Sande frei , viel Glück |wavey:


----------



## Uwe_H (7. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@LAC: Otto, ich hab das dänische Internet gehackt...et läuft, et läuft!!! Und schnell ist es noch dazu!!!

Danke für Deine Unterstützung. :vik:


----------



## LAC (7. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Jürgen Breithardt
Jürgen, der besprechungstermin bei costas steht - donnerstag um 15.00 uhr. 
Uwe kann leider nicht dabei sein, da er donnerstag nacht richtung heimat fährt. 
Er ist ja jäger und da ich hier einen großwildjäger kenne, habe ich ihm mal die gasamte afrikanische tierpalette gezeigt die er besitzt - ausgestopft in lebensgröße von den gazellenarten über löwen, büffel bis hin zur giraffe und elefant. Auch die tiere aus alaska konnte er bewundern  - seine halle könnte ein naturkundemuseum sein.
Uwe verstand die welt nicht mehr, da es ein privatmann ist, er meinte sein portmonee  muss die dicke eine kleintransporters haben - ich sagte etwas größer.:q  Uwe möchte ja gerne hier mal auf entenjagd gehen - einige machen es mit spezialboote. Momantan stelle ich die kontakte her. 
Die vögel sind jedoch nicht doof, wenn die jagd auf enten frei gegeben ist, sehe ich keine mehr, da die meisten aus dem jagdrevier abhauen und sich einen sicheren platz suchen. Es ist einfacher ein dicken fisch zu fangen. 
Heute haben ich ihm erstmal 30 hirsche in freier natur gezeigt und eine flußbegehung gemacht - habe ihm die hot spots gezeigt - morgen wollen wir mal zwei stunden im fliessgewässer zuschlagen und die fische ärgern. Der fjord hat noch eine  dünne eisschicht, jedoch super wetter haben wir momentan - voll sonnenschein.
Wir sehen uns sonntag.
Gruß


----------



## astratrinker (8. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Danke Jungs, haben ein Haus gefunden...:q


----------



## LAC (8. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> @LAC: Otto, ich hab das dänische Internet gehackt...et läuft, et läuft!!! Und schnell ist es noch dazu!!!
> 
> Danke für Deine Unterstützung. :vik:


Uwe, dann komme ich mal rüber.


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Jürgen Breithardt
> Jürgen, Wir sehen uns sonntag.
> Gruß


 

@ Otto,#h

freue mich.Abendessen bei mir.
Telefonieren noch.Gruß an Uwe.

Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Uwe_H (8. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Danke für die Grüße...|wavey:


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (8. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo wollte nur sagen ziehe mich aus Gesundheitlichen gründen erstmal zurück . Danke

mfg#t


----------



## FangeNichts5 (8. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> Hallo wollte nur sagen ziehe mich aus Gesundheitlichen gründen erstmal zurück . Danke
> 
> mfg#t


 

Hmm, hört sich ja nicht gut an

Wünsche dir alles Gute, egal was kommt!#6


----------



## leif88 (8. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Ich dir auch

Gruß Leif


----------



## fischflotz (9. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> Hallo wollte nur sagen ziehe mich aus Gesundheitlichen gründen erstmal zurück . Danke
> 
> mfg#t


Ich wünsche Dir auch gute Besserung.


----------



## LAC (9. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Nur mal so nebenbei, die ersten fische können gefangen werden.:vik: Jetzt kommt stimmung auf, jedoch nicht nervös und zappelig werden, immer schön ruhig bleiben.


----------



## Uwe_H (9. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> Nur mal so nebenbei, die ersten fische können gefangen werden.:vik: Jetzt kommt stimmung auf, jedoch nicht nervös und zappelig werden, immer schön ruhig bleiben.



Warst Du im Fischgeschäft Otto?

Bei uns gibt es heute wetterbedingt vegetarisch! |kopfkrat


----------



## LAC (9. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Warst Du im Fischgeschäft Otto?
> 
> Bei uns gibt es heute wetterbedingt vegetarisch! |kopfkrat



Im fischgeschäft war ich nicht, jedoch mit dir am gewässer, der fjord hat kein eis mehr, die schonzeiten sind vorbei und die forellen und äschen in der au - was will man mehr. 
Es kann also losgehen :q
Wenn einer meint ich hätte die heringe gemeint, dann ist es noch zu früh.
Komme gleich mal rüber.
Gruss


----------



## carpfreak1990 (9. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Moin Otto, 

Das hört sich gut an Hier geht es auch so langsam wieder los. Werde Wochenende den ersten versuch dies Jahr in der Elbe Starten mit der Feederrute und Sonntag auf Stint die soll ja da sein.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## leif88 (9. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Der hering kommt bestimmt erst ende April anfang Mai
hoffentlich

Gruß Leif


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Warst Du im Fischgeschäft Otto?
> 
> Bei uns gibt es heute* wetterbedingt vegetarisch!* |kopfkrat


 



Hallo Uwe,#h

hast du die Wumme nicht mit?|kopfkrat
Sind doch genug Fischtauben da.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## kenito (9. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Moin, kurz eine andere Frage:

Wer fährt alles zum Heringsangeln?

Gruß Kenito


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



kenito schrieb:


> Moin, kurz eine andere Frage:
> 
> *Wer fährt alles zum Heringsangeln?*
> 
> Gruß Kenito


 


Welche Antwort erwartest du auf diese "präzise" Frage? |kopfkrat


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## anschmu (9. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



kenito schrieb:


> Moin, kurz eine andere Frage:
> 
> Wer fährt alles zum Heringsangeln?
> 
> Gruß Kenito


Fahre am 21. Mai ! Wann bist du denn da ? Gruß Andreas


----------



## _FrenchTouch_ (9. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo Jungs, meint ihr die Heringe kommen mitte April schon?? Also einige von euch sind ja sehr erfahren die könnten das eigentlich gut einschätzen oder!?

Viele liebe Grüße Sandra


----------



## Pit der Barsch (9. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Wir fahren mitte Mai ,eher auf Hornhecht!:vik:


----------



## anschmu (9. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



_FrenchTouch_ schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs, meint ihr die Heringe kommen mitte April schon?? Also einige von euch sind ja sehr erfahren die könnten das eigentlich gut einschätzen oder!?
> 
> Viele liebe Grüße Sandra


Heringsfestival ist vom 29.4-1.5 in Hvidesande ! Also sollte der Hering Mitte April schon da sein ! Gruß Andreas


----------



## rainzor (9. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Ich bin vom 2.4. - 9.4. da. Vielleicht noch zu früh für Hering.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## LAC (9. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ FrenchTouch
Sandra, du kannst auf hering gehen, sowie welche fangen.

@ Rainzor
Rainer, die tage werden immer länger und die sonne stärker, ich glaube du wirst heringe überlisten, sie sind zwar noch nicht in den massen dort, jedoch in kleinen schulen erscheinen sie schon.

@ Jürgen Breithardt
Uwe hat seine wumme nicht mitgebracht, bemühe mich jedoch, dass er sie hier mal einsetzen kann, eine drückjagd interresiert ihn. Verschiedene alte lockenten aus holz besitze ich,  eine habe ich jetzt aus spanien mitgebracht - interessante objekte sind es, locke jedoch damit menschen ins museum.
Die kann ich ihm leihen, die kann er dann hinter sich herziehen und sie zu locken. Es sind ja schlaue tiere, vielleicht landet ja eine auf seinen kopf - dann kann er sie auch nicht schießen.:q Mich interessiert solch eine jagd auch  - möchte gerne wissen, wie sie diese taktisch durchführen.

Morgen findet das besagte treffen - betreffend der lachsfarm statt - da kommt die stunde der wahrheit
Gruß


----------



## elwiss (10. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo,

ich bin vom 20.03-23.03. da und vom 16.04-22.04.
Mal sehen...

@ Otto

Viel Erfolg bei dem Treffen !

Gruß

Björn


----------



## schnulke (10. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@otto
ich drück ganzzz fest die daumen#6


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (10. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo Freunde, mir gehts ein bisschen besser, Mann ich bin erst am 18.06 in Hvide Sande, sind da überhaupt noch Heringe da ???


----------



## LAC (10. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Elwiss / @ Schnulke

Danke! Es ist ja nur ein meeting und ich gehe dieses ganz locker entgegen. Werde dort schon mit klarem kopf erscheinen, da ich nervösität und lampenfieber schon vor 35 jahren abgelegt habe.
Vom erfolg kann jedoch nicht die rede sein, da ich die fragen stelle, wobei ich natürlich signalisiere , dass angler und naturschützer aus deutschland, gegen den bau der lachsfarm sind, durch ihre unterschift.
Ich möchte mir bei diesem gespräch, nur ein genaues bild machen über die geplante lachsfarm, sowie was von seiten der gegner z.b. angelverein bisher dagegen gemacht wurde und wie sie weiter vorgehen wollen, bzw. mit welchen experten, organisationen usw. sie zusammenarbeiten.
Mehr ist es nicht!
Danach mache ich mir erst gedanken und entscheide meine weitere vorgehensweise.
Das hört sich zwar etwas hart an, aber ich mache mir selbst nichts vor und man benötigt menschen, vereine d.h. partner, die das gesagte, auch in der tat umsetzen. Denn zwischen idee - wo fachlich nichts dran zu rütteln ist- und umsetztung, trennen sich welten.

@ fabi
mach dir keine sorgen über die heringe, die sind noch dort - seh zu, dass du gesundheitlich alles im griff bekommst - wie schon per pn mitgeteilt - sie werden es im griff bekommen, wobei du deinen gedanken keinen freien lauf mehr lassen kannst - weil es jahrelang so schön war. Probleme gabs ja nicht - die wurden zur seite geschoben  bzw. traten noch nicht auf, bis sie sich bemerkbar machten. Freue mich, dass es dir schon etwas besser geht und sei stark und halte die ohren steif, das kriegen die schon hin   - junger bursche.


----------



## kenito (10. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Bin erste Maiwoche für ein Wochenende da und ende Juli


----------



## elwiss (10. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

hej otto,

wat is denn nu...


----------



## j.Breithardt (10. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



elwiss schrieb:


> hej otto,
> 
> *wat is denn nu...[/*QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## LAC (10. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo, 
nur eine kleine informtion, wie unsere gesprächsrunde betreffend der lachsfarm verlaufen ist. 
Sie hat etwa drei stunden gedauert und mein gesprächspartner, den costas besorgt hat, ist schon der richtige mann, d.h. er ist ein lachsexperte und bekleidet ämter, in vereinen und dachorganisationen, die sich mit dem skjern fließgewässersystem befassen. 
Kurz beide vitas wurden aufgedeckt, damit jeder wusste wer sein gesprächspartner war. 
Nun bin ich dort nicht blind hingegangen, da ich mir im vorfeld eine idee - die auch realisierbar ist - ausgedacht habe und beim gespräch erläuterte. Er war begeistert und wir haben einen nenner gefunden, damit eine zusammenarbeit erfolgen kann. Es ist also, nach seinen aussagen sowie ich es auch sehe, sehr gut gelaufen.
Eine einladung  im dänischen center für wildlachs erfolgte, wo wir (costas möchte auch mit) das center besichtigen und uns weitere gedanken machen , wie wir uns einsetzen können, d.h. wege finden, die auch realisierbar sind, damit der wildlachs in der skjern Au bzw. fließgewässersystem nicht gefährdet wird.

Zum inhalt möchte ich mich nicht groß äußern, da ich keine namen nenne, wer dort der betreiber ist, wer die anlage bauen will, was für eine anlage gebaut wird usw. - wenn man den worten glauben schenkt, wird nur das modernste und beste gebaut  - wo kein schaden angerichtet werden kann. Ein grund warum die kommunalpolitiker dieses anlage zugestimmt haben, d.h. wenn sie gebaut wird, fließen auch eu gelder. Da jedoch zwei verbände dagegen angegangen sind, kann nicht mehr die gemeinde darüber bestimmen. 
Nun befasst man sich damit auf höchster ebene, experten und fachgremien werden hinzugezogen, und dann entscheidet man sich für ein ja oder nein. Dieses kann sich von einem jahr bis zu fünf jahre hinziehen.
Nun benötigen wir natürlich noch mehr unterschriften und ich glaube, dass unter uns sich noch einige bordies befinden, die sich für unsere natur sowie für den wildlachs einsetzen.
Es ist ganz einfach - kurz eine pn senden und er bekommt die information.
Im vorfeld schon ein dank!
Unter uns gesagt, normal ist es eine pflicht für jeden angler , dass er sich etwas einsetzt - mit einer untershrift -  für den erhalt der natur.


----------



## Uwe_H (11. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Schön, dass Du auf einen kompetenten Gesprächspartner gestoßen bist. Dann rentiert sich ja wenigstens die ganze Mühe.

Wir sind wieder gut gelandet. War heute gut zu fahren, außer starkem Regen und heftigem Wind bis Hamburg.

Jetzt geht morgen gleich der ganz normale Wahnsinn wieder los. #d


----------



## LAC (11. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Schön, dass Du auf einen kompetenten Gesprächspartner gestoßen bist. Dann rentiert sich ja wenigstens die ganze Mühe.
> 
> Wir sind wieder gut gelandet. War heute gut zu fahren, außer starkem Regen und heftigem Wind bis Hamburg.
> 
> Jetzt geht morgen gleich der ganz normale Wahnsinn wieder los. #d



Freue mich, dass die fahrt gut verlaufen ist - sind etwa 900 km.
Uwe, so ist es - man wird vom wahnsinn umringt - zum glück lässt es mich kalt - sonst wäre ich schon bescheuert,  wobei ich etwas verrücktheit liebe - sonst ist alles so trocken.

Das gespräch war ok und ich zaubere mal was, die anlage soll ja so gebaut werden, dass keine gefahr für den wildlachs besteht, dass beste vom besten, so sehen es die betreiber.
Ich lass ihnen den glauben, hat aber nichts mit den problemen zu tun. Da sie anders gelagert sind, da bei der lachswanderung, der lachs unterschiedliche orientierungsmethoden anwendet, z.b. beim aufstieg im fliessgewässer er mit dem geruchsinn arbeitet, d.h. er nimmt im wasser gelöste chemische stoffe war, die unterschiedlich auf dem lachs reagieren, d.h. erregen oder hemmen können.
Und da der wildlachs, wenn er im fluss aufsteigt - reichlich druck hat :q - weil er sich vermehren will,  kommt es in gewässer vor, wo eine lachsfarm sich befindet, dass diese chemischen stoffe die von den fischen der lachsfarm abgegeben werden , die man pheromone nennt vom wildlachs aufgenommen werden und er die lachswanderung abbricht - weil er geil ist und förmlich ins becken der lachsfarm springt. Grob ausgedrückt, damit jeder es versteht.

Das ist wie beim menschen, warum soll er noch 2 km im wald laufen, wenn er es am nächsten baum erledigen kann.

Nun lach mal - aber dieses ist nur eine beeinträchtigung, nun will ich nicht alle aufzählen, aber diese ist so menschlich :q. weil jeder diese gedanken schon mal im kopf hatte.

Es ist doch alles wissenschaftlicher und komplizierter wie ich es geschildert habe. Jetzt in den nachtstunden habe ich nur einen punkt ganz einfach angeschnitten - menschlich bezogen, damit es jeder versteht :q Wünsche dir eine gute nacht und denk an die pheromone die dem lachs signalisieren,  was du heute kannst besorgen, verschiebe nicht auf morgen.
LG


----------



## elwiss (11. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo,

Otto, 
schön daß Du nicht auf taube Ohren gestossen bist, vielleicht kann das Vorhaben ja gestoppt werden. Wenn Du schreibst, die Anlage soll nur vom modernsten und besten sein, wie soll man sich das vorstellen ?
So Betonbecken mit Deckel ?

Am Mittwoch kam ein interessanter Bericht im TV, geht da um Aquakulturen mit Pangasius.
Weiß nicht ob man das so auf den Zuchtlachs projizieren kann, war aber schon erschreckend !

Hier mal der Link: http://www.ardmediathek.de/ard/servlet/content/3517136?documentId=6681590

Gruß

Björn


----------



## Norgeguide (11. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo LAC,
es ist schön zu hören das ihr euch da oben einig seit und zumindest schon mal die Hoffnung habt diesen Blödsinn dort zu verhindern. Wenn man mit Einsprüchen von Verbänden, einsweilige Verfügung oder einem Gutachten wirklich 1-5 Jahre die Sache verzögern kann ist das schon viel wert.
Wenn eine Sache so lange dauert wird es für die Betreiber meist schon wieder uninteressant dort solch eine Anlage zu bauen.
Die Kosten die dann entstehen für gegen Gutachten und die gesamte Verzögerung schrecken oft Investoren ab.
Ich werde mitte April in HS sein und werde mal bei Costas im Laden vorbei schauen und mich mal erkundigen wie es um die Sache steht.
Ich wünsche euch sehr das das was ihr dort aufgebaut habt nicht mit Füßen getreten wird.
Gruß
Norgeguide|wavey:


----------



## LAC (12. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Norgeguide
Warten wir mal ab, wie es sich entwickelt. Wir können nur etwas druck ausüben, da unsere möglichkeiten beschränkt sind.

@ Alle
Inzwischen sind die ersten heringe in hvide sande eingetroffen, wurde mir gerade berichtet.


----------



## elwiss (12. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Norgeguide
> Warten wir mal ab, wie es sich entwickelt. Wir können nur etwas druck ausüben, da unsere möglichkeiten beschränkt sind.
> 
> @ Alle
> Inzwischen sind die ersten heringe in hvide sande eingetroffen, wurde mir gerade berichtet.


 
Hört man ja auch mal ganz gerne !

Bin nächste Woche um diese Zeit schon da !! :vik:
Werde dann berichten im "Hvide Sande aktuell" - Stil !

Gruß 

Björn


----------



## _FrenchTouch_ (12. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

wow kann das echt sein das die jetzt schon da sind??? ;+:m


----------



## anschmu (12. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



elwiss schrieb:


> Hört man ja auch mal ganz gerne !
> 
> Bin nächste Woche um diese Zeit schon da !! :vik:
> Werde dann berichten im "Hvide Sande aktuell" - Stil !
> ...



Dann bericht mal , bin erst in 10Wochen in Hvidesande ! Viel Petri Heil wünscht Dir Andreas:vik:


----------



## elwiss (12. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo,

wir waren in den letzten Jahren eigentl. immer zum ersten mal Ende März vorort, haben immer Hering gefangen. Natürlich nicht so viel wie im April oder Mai, mir perönlich macht es aber mehr Spaß, wenn man den Fisch suchen muß und ein bischen mehr Technik betreiben kann um zum Erfolg zu kommen.
Hauptsache ist dann aber, daß das Wetter mitspielt und man sich nicht den Arsch abfriert...

Ich fahr jetzt mal zum Fußball, Abstiegskampf, wichtig !!

Gruß

Björn


----------



## carpfreak1990 (13. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hey, war gerade mal auf Stint los. Gefangen habe ich nich viele, aber eine Mahlzeit hab ich zusammen bekommen. Jetzt freue ich mich um so mehr auf das Heringsangeln in HS. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (13. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Hey, war gerade mal auf Stint los. Gefangen habe ich nich viele, aber eine Mahlzeit hab ich zusammen bekommen. Jetzt freue ich mich um so mehr auf das Heringsangeln in HS.
> 
> gruß
> Jonas



hallo wo kann ich am besten stint angeln und wie ? sitze hier zwischen stade und hamburg ? du kommst doch auch aus hh oder carp


----------



## Costas (13. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> hallo wo kann ich am besten stint angeln und wie ? sitze hier zwischen stade und hamburg ? du kommst doch auch aus hh oder carp



Hallo Fabi und Willkommen zurück :m Das war aber eine schnelle Genesung #h


----------



## carpfreak1990 (13. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> hallo wo kann ich am besten stint angeln und wie ? sitze hier zwischen stade und hamburg ? du kommst doch auch aus hh oder carp


 
Moin Fabi, 

Also Ich komme aus Geesthacht das ist zwar bei Hamburg aber nich in Hamburg nur zur anmerkung. Also die bekannstest stelle in Hamburg ist wohl Altengamme, die wird hier im Board oft genannt. Hier mal ein Link:

http://maps.google.de/maps?hl=de&rl...code_result&ct=title&resnum=1&ved=0CBwQ8gEwAA

Wo man jetz genau zwischen Hamburg und Stade welche fängt kann ich dir nicht sagen. 

Zur Montage es ist genau so wie bei Heringsangeln nur du darfst hier in Hamburg/Schleswig-Holstein 2 Haken angeln darfst. (Es gibt ausnammen in SH wo du wie in HS mit 5 Haken fischen darfst glaub in der Schlei usw.). Rute und Rolle Sollte genau so wie bei Heringsangeln sein. Schnur sollte eine Geflochte sein, um den Kontakt zum Blei besser zuerhalten. Bleie würde ich von 30g bis 80g nehmen, vllt auch ein zwei 100g bleie nur falls die Störmung zustark wird. Die Stinte werden aber fast nur gerissen.  

Wenn du noch fragen hast frag einfach

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Harti (13. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> hallo wo kann ich am besten stint angeln und wie ? sitze hier zwischen stade und hamburg ? du kommst doch auch aus hh oder carp



Hi Fabi,
ich komme zwar nicht aus HH, aber habe es mir gestern ganz spontan mal angetan, 150 km zur Elbe zu düsen und mir lecker Stint zu fangen. Mensch da hätten wir ja ein kleines Boardietreffen arrangieren können, denn carpfreak wohnt ja direkt hinterm Deich am Hotspot Altengamme.

Mir war es in AG aber zu voll und wir haben dann die Seite gewechselt und das wurde auch belohnt! Ganz entspannt konnte ich dann mein Heringsgeschirr auf dem Buhnenkopf, den ich fast alleine für mich hatte, einsetzen und ich habe in 2 Std. 73 Stinte gefangen. Von angeln will ich hier nicht sprechen, da die meisten leider gerissen wurden. War auf jeden Fall ein super Gaudi und jetzt sind wir vorbereitet und heiss auf die Heringe in HS!    

HS wir kommen Ende April!!!

zur Belohnung gab es dann Abends STINT SATT!#6

Gruß Torsten


----------



## carpfreak1990 (13. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Moin Torsten, 

Da hast recht, ich wohne ja fast direkt da. Ich habe heute in 4std. 30stk gehabt in Altengamme. Wo wart ihr denn ?? Die Kontrollore meinten auch das es gestern besser war aber egal, ich war endlich wieder am Wasser.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (14. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Costas schrieb:


> Hallo Fabi und Willkommen zurück :m Das war aber eine schnelle Genesung #h



@ Costa :hallo costa du alter grieche ^^, ich habe mich doch schon ein paar beiträge vorher zurückgemeldet, ich fange ab heute wieder an zu arbeiten, es muss ja weitergehen. gesundheit ist aber nocht nicht so gut. achso dein spinner hat noch immer einen ehrenplatz hihi

@carp ich sitze hier ja zwischen buxte und stade. ich glaube besser ist es abe rin hamburg.

@ Harti : jo das wäre fast ein treffen wert gewesen, müssten wir normal nochmal machen hihi.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (14. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Moin Fabi, 

Werde die näschten Wochen noch ein paar mal dort sein.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (14. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Moin Fabi,
> 
> Werde die näschten Wochen noch ein paar mal dort sein.
> 
> ...



ja ich muss dann mal gucken. ein paar kilometer sind das ja noch.

mfg


----------



## j.Breithardt (14. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Fabi #h

Sag mal,erst heulst du uns die Ohren voll,und sobald Werder
mal einen Punkt holt ,dann bist du wieder auf der Platte? 

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## elwiss (14. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> @ Fabi #h
> 
> Sag mal,erst heulst du uns die Ohren voll,und sobald Werder
> mal einen Punkt holt ,dann bist du wieder auf der Platte?
> ...


 
Jürgen !

Daß nehme ich jetzt perönlich, aus Solidarität zu Fabi,   und zu  Werder Bremen natürlich...

Gruß 

Björn


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (14. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

oh mann nur e1 punkt, das ist traurig genug. #q

jürgen irgendwas muss ich ja tun, abe rab morgen mache ich das anders. ich rufe dich direkt an und sabbel dich voll :vik:


----------



## carpfreak1990 (14. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> ja ich muss dann mal gucken. ein paar kilometer sind das ja noch.
> 
> mfg


 
Moin Fabi, 

Das stimmt wohl, musst ma gucken schreib einfach ne pn wenn du angeln möchtest. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## j.Breithardt (14. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



elwiss schrieb:


> Jürgen !
> 
> *Daß nehme ich jetzt perönlich*, aus Solidarität zu Fabi, und zu Werder Bremen natürlich...
> 
> ...


 




@ Elwiss,#h


du machst mich jetzt traurig.:c:c:c
Hätte nicht gedacht,dass ihr Nordlichter so ein kleines
Herzchen habt.#c


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## elwiss (15. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> @ Elwiss,#h
> 
> 
> du machst mich jetzt traurig.:c:c:c
> ...


 
Haben wir auch nicht, 

aber sind ganz schwere Zeiten was Fußball angeht, da wird man echt dünnhäutig...

Nicht traurig sein, ichse nurma spaß mache ! 

Gruß

Björn


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (15. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

elwiss der jürgen hat leider auch nicht so viel ahnung vom fussball, der guckt immer nur lets dance


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> elwiss der jürgen hat leider auch nicht so viel ahnung vom fussball, der guckt immer nur lets dance


 

Fabi,#h

bezüglich des Fussballs hast du recht.Ist mir einfach zu blöde hinter dem Ball herzuhetzen,um ihn dann wieder wegzuschiessen.Da kaufe ich mir lieber einen eigenen.
Nur was lets dance ist #c

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (15. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Fabi,#h
> 
> bezüglich dem Fussball hast du recht.Ist mir einfach zu blöde hinter dem Ball herzuhetzen,um ihn dann wieder wegzuschiessen.Da kaufe ich mir lieber einen eigenen.
> Nur was lets dance ist #c
> ...


----------



## elwiss (17. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

so, wenn hiermal keiner mehr was sacht, oder was ... ich fahre dann am Sa. nach HS :vik:, ihr Penner ! 
Hvide Sande aktuell ürberleg' ich mir dann noch...

LOL

Gruß

Björn


----------



## FangeNichts5 (17. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



elwiss schrieb:


> so, wenn hiermal keiner mehr was sacht, oder was ... ich fahre dann am Sa. nach HS :vik:, ihr Penner !
> Hvide Sande aktuell ürberleg' ich mir dann noch...
> 
> LOL
> ...


 
Ich will mit!!!|rolleyes


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



elwiss schrieb:


> so, wenn hiermal keiner mehr was sacht, oder was ... ich fahre dann am Sa. nach HS :vik:, ihr Penner !
> *Hvide Sande aktuell ürberleg' ich mir dann noch*...
> 
> LOL
> ...


 




Jetzt pass mal auf du Jungspund.|krach:
Gerade mal mit Glück ein paar mal den Passierschein 
nach HS bekommen,und dann eine dicke Lippe riskieren.|bigeyes
Jetzt komm mal wieder auf dein "Fußballniveau" runter 
und mach nicht den "Dicken".
Könnte durchaus sein,dass die von Otto dressierten Seals
sonst aus deinem Paternoster einen Knoten machen. 

Da brauchst du gar nicht viel überlegen,da habe immer noch
ich die Urheberrechte drauf. Wie heisst das "Zauberwort" ??? 


Gruß und schönen Urlaub
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## FangeNichts5 (17. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Jetzt pass mal auf du Jungspund.|krach:
> Gerade mal mit Glück ein paar mal den Passierschein
> nach HS bekommen,und dann eine dicke Lippe riskieren.|bigeyes
> Jetzt komm mal wieder auf dein *"Fußballniveau"* runter
> ...


 
Hey hey hey, pass auf, was du sagst#d Hier steht nämlich noch ein Bremer!

:q


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (18. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Hey hey hey, pass auf, was du sagst#d Hier steht nämlich noch ein Bremer!
> 
> :q



genau jürgen ,und hier ist auch noch ein bremer:vik:


----------



## elwiss (18. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Ja geht doch,

endlich mal wieder was los!

Ich denke ihr wisst wie ich das gestern gemeint habe  !
Jürgen, wenn Du die Urheberrechte auf Hvide Sande a****l,
besitzt, ja da kann ich wohl nichts machen... 
Werde' das mal umbenennen müssen, vielleicht "Hvide Sande live" ©. Oder ich lasse es einfach auf Regressforderungen Deinerseits ankommen. :q Im Internet steht man ja sowieso mit einem Bein im Knast...

Melde mich dann von vorort !

Gruß

Björn.


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



elwiss schrieb:


> Ja geht doch,
> 
> endlich mal wieder was los!
> 
> ...


 


Hallo Björn,#h

vergebe an gute Freunde aber gerne eine Lizens.Die Kosten
belaufen sich so in etwa 0,5 Ltr. bei einem Treffen in HS.:m
Ist das akzeptabel?

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## fLow.cux (18. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Elwiss viel Spaß in hv  geht den schon Hering ? Lg flo


----------



## fischflotz (18. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Björn du olle Garnele.|gr:
Aber hast ja eigentlich recht. Wir sind halt alles Penner. So geht es dem gemeinen Hvide Sande-Fan, er wird erst richtig wach wenn er in HS mit einer Angel am Wasser sitzt. Von da her stimmt es, wir sind Penner.
Ich werde auch erst im Mai aus meiner litargie erwachen.
Ich freu mich auf deine aktuellen Liveberichte.:vik:

Gruß
Harald


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (18. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



fLow.cux schrieb:


> Elwiss viel Spaß in hv  geht den schon Hering ? Lg flo


 Laut Otto's Post vom 12.03. sollen die ersten versprengten Heringe schon da sein 
Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## KlickerHH (18. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Moin Moin zusammen,

ist jemand vom 08.04.-10.04. in Hvide Sande unterwegs?


----------



## Norgeguide (18. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo Freunde,
bin ab dem 15.04 auch vor Ort.
Hoffe das die Heringe sich dann schon zu ihrer Hochzeit versammelt haben.#6
Bin gespannt wenn man da noch so trifft.|rolleyes
Gruß
Norgeguide#h


----------



## _FrenchTouch_ (18. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Norgeguide schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde,
> bin ab dem 15.04 auch vor Ort.
> Hoffe das die Heringe sich dann schon zu ihrer Hochzeit versammelt haben.#6
> Bin gespannt wenn man da noch so trifft.|rolleyes
> ...



Hey und ich als Anglerin komme einen Tag später 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## fLow.cux (19. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



_FrenchTouch_ schrieb:


> Hey und ich als Anglerin komme einen Tag später
> 
> Liebe Grüße


  ich komme auch am 16


----------



## FangeNichts5 (19. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Ihr Glücklichen!#6

Ich werde dieses Jahr wohl höchstwarscheinich überhaupt kein HS-Flair erleben


----------



## leif88 (19. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

ich bin erst am 7 Mai wahrscheinlich da viel Glück den anderen erst mal
Gruß Leif


----------



## elwiss (19. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

-Hvide Sande aktuell-

(danke Jürgen...)

Sehr gutes Wetter, naja so 7 Grad, Wind ca. 3-4.
Gegen Mittag 15 Heringe, teilweise sogar gebissen !
Gegen Abend nochmal 34 , 90 % gerissen !

Otto getroffen, kurz getalkt, hatte P***r mit dabei, die wollten dann aber los - zu kalt, Fisch kam danach...

Sorry für die Kurzform.

Morgen mehr, bin echt alle  #u.

Achso, -Quote geht durch 3 !

Gruß

Björn


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



elwiss schrieb:


> -Hvide Sande aktuell-
> 
> (danke Jürgen...)
> 
> ...


 



Danke, und weiter machen.#6

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## FangeNichts5 (19. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Petri Björn!:m

Habe übrigens heute mal wieder für den FC Hambergen gekämpft, wir haben 2:0 gegen den klaren Aufstiegsfavoriten gewonnen, dass war mein "Hambergen-Aktuell", extra für dich:q


----------



## LAC (19. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Jürgen Breithardt
Jürgen, am dienstag war ich schon in dk. Costas hat inzwischen von mir den konverter für die spiegelreflexkamera bekommen. Da ich in der gegend war und peter (bordie grauwal) bei mir hatte, sind wir mal schnell zum dk center für wildlachs gefahren, damit er sich mal ein bild vom wildlachs machen kann. Super anlage -  etwas fachgesimpelt, fotos gemacht und überall mal geschnuppert. Schau mal rein: http://www.vildlaks.dk/
Weitere infos kommen per pn.
War heute mal kurz mit peter an der schleuse, mit den heringen läuft es gut. Bordie elwiss mit freund hat mich gesehen - morgen werden wir mal zuschlagen und anschließend uns aufwärmen. Er hatte schon bekanntschaft  mit einen meiner dressierten seehunde gemacht, hatte ihm all seine heringe weggefressen. Als ich einen hering an der angel hatte, kamen sie alle angeschwommen - habe ihn jedoch landen können. Als sie auftauchten und mich sahen - klatschten sie mit den flossen :q Habe ihnen gesagt, sie sollen es nie wieder tun, da nickten alle mit dem kopf :q tauchten ab und frassen dem nachbarn die heringe vom haken.:q 
Ein angler fragte mich, ob dass immer so hier wäre, ich sagte ihm, erst seit zwei jahren, vorher waren sie noch nicht so dressiert.
Sagte ihm aber, dass er noch eine chance hat, denn wenn sie mich nicht mehr sehen können, da es dunkel ist und ich dreimal hupe auf der brücke, sie sofort abhauen.:q:q  

Die angler waren zwar sauer, aber mehr menschen freuten sich auf der brücke über dieses schauspiel.



@ Alle
Neue information, die äsche wird in dänemark jetzt ganzjährig geschützt, da der bestand drastisch zusammengebrochen ist. 

LG


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Jürgen Breithardt
> Jürgen, am dienstag war ich schon in dk. Costas hat inzwischen von mir den konverter für die spiegelreflexkamera bekommen. Da ich in der gegend war und peter (bordie grauwal) bei mir hatte, sind wir mal schnell zum dk center für wildlachs gefahren, damit er sich mal ein bild vom wildlachs machen kann. Super anlage - etwas fachgesimpelt, fotos gemacht und überall mal geschnuppert. Schau mal rein: http://www.vildlaks.dk/
> Weitere infos kommen per pn.
> War heute mal kurz mit peter an der schleuse, mit den heringen läuft es gut. Bordie elwiss mit freund hat mich gesehen - morgen werden wir mal zuschlagen und anschließend uns aufwärmen. Er hatte schon bekanntschaft mit einen meiner dressierten seehunde gemacht, hatte ihm all seine heringe weggefressen. Als ich einen hering an der angel hatte, kamen sie alle angeschwommen - habe ihn jedoch landen können. Als sie auftauchten und mich sahen - klatschten sie mit den flossen :q Habe ihnen gesagt, sie sollen es nie wieder tun, da nickten alle mit dem kopf :q tauchten ab und frassen dem nachbarn die heringe vom haken.:q
> ...


 



Hallo Otto,#h
danke für den Link.#6

Und so was wollen einige Idioten wegen Gewinn und Steuer-
einnahmen gefährden.#q
Denen sollte man glatt die "Schwanzflosse" abschneiden.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## anschmu (20. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



elwiss schrieb:


> -Hvide Sande aktuell-
> 
> (danke Jürgen...)
> 
> ...




Moin Björn ! Mach weiter so - wünsche euch noch viel Erfolg und guten Fang ! #6 Bin selbst erst ende Mai in HS ! Gruß Andreas


----------



## elwiss (20. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

-Hvide Sande aktuell-

Sonne, kalt, Hering.

Leider wieder nur Kurzform....

jetzt ermal Kaffee trinken, dann wieder los, nützt ja nichts.

Heute Mittag 30 Stk. "gehakt".

Heute abend/nacht mehr ! (Bericht, evtl. Fisch...)

@alle: Petri Dank nochmal !

Gruß 

Björn


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



elwiss schrieb:


> -Hvide Sande aktuell-
> 
> Sonne, kalt, Hering.
> 
> ...


 




Mensch Björn,#h

du scheinst ja echt auf der Flucht zu sein.Wer sitzt dir
im Nacken? |kopfkrat 

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## dorschkillerdelux (20. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

" KAFFEE TRINKEN " LOL---  ICH HOFFE ES GEHT DIR GUT ^^-----   viel Spass und Petri Heil noch !!!


Gruss

Karsten


----------



## elwiss (20. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hvide aktuell

Nochmal 10 für zum Braten jetzt !

mehr geht nicht, weil einfach zu kalt !

@ Jürgen

nö nicht auf der Flucht, aber "Zeit ist Fisch" :q

und so wir das hier machen ist das auch anstrengend...


@ karsten

war so, völlig sinnlos, aber war so... grüß ihr !

@ otto

was war denn heute ?


gruß

björn


----------



## _FrenchTouch_ (20. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



elwiss schrieb:


> Hvide aktuell
> 
> Nochmal 10 für zum Braten jetzt !
> 
> ...




da hätt ich jetzt auch Bock drauf, also auf gebratene Heringe :g:m


----------



## LAC (20. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Elwiss
Björn, du "ratte", wo habt ihr euch denn nur verkrochen. Ich wurde doch von euch eingeladen, für einen netten abend, war kurz vor 20.00 uhr da - licht brannte, kein mensch zu sehen - geklopft habe ich auch, hoffe ja nicht dass die scheibe inzwischen im wohnzimmer liegt. Jedenfalls war keiner da bzw schon am schlafen.
Habe dir eine broschur - Fishing Denmark - am eingang (hausnummer) eingeklemmt. darauf steht auch meine telfonnummer - ruf mal an und komm vorbei - ich bin jedenfalls da.
Gruß Otto


Nachsatz:

@ Jürgen Breithardt

Hallo Otto,#h
danke für den Link.#6

Und so was wollen einige Idioten wegen Gewinn und Steuer-
einnahmen gefährden.#q
Denen sollte man glatt die "Schwanzflosse" abschneiden.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey: 
Jürgen,
da gebe ich dir recht, so ist es nun mal - einige haben mit der natur nichts am hut - nach dem motto: man lebt ja nur einmal.
Die anlage ist super und wir haben interessante gespräche geführt - kamen dann auf die äschen - die jetzt ganzjährig schonzeit in dk bekommt, erwähnte dann die untersuchen, die wir mit den äschen vor 25 jahren durchgeführt haben - d.h. durch telemetrie wurden die standortbewegungen festgehalten.
Wusstes du, dass die äsche bevor hochwasser kommt, flussaufwärts schwimmt und beim abklingen des hochwassers am alten standort steht?
Heute sind kaum noch welche in dk, unsere au besitzt noch einen guten bestand - habe sie jedoch schon im letzten jahr ganzjährig geschützt.
Gruß Otto


----------



## carpfreak1990 (20. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Moin, 
Das hört sich ja gut an, mit Hvide Sande Aktuell. Ich war heut auch wieder am Wasser nur war nich kalt so wie oben konnte einen halben eimer stinte, jetzt habe ich wieder genug Köderfische für dies Jahr. Jetzt werd ich nur noch welche zum essen fangen. Aber ich darf ebent nich zuviel fangen, da ich noch platz für heringe brauch. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Uwe_H (20. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@LAC: Wie ist es denn um die Ina bestellt?


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Elwiss
> Björn, du "ratte", wo habt ihr euch denn nur verkrochen. Ich wurde doch von euch eingeladen, für einen netten abend, war kurz vor 20.00 uhr da - licht brannte, kein mensch zu sehen - geklopft habe ich auch, hoffe ja nicht dass die scheibe inzwischen im wohnzimmer liegt. Jedenfalls war keiner da bzw schon am schlafen.
> Habe dir eine broschur - Fishing Denmark - am eingang (hausnummer) eingeklemmt. darauf steht auch meine telfonnummer - ruf mal an und komm vorbei - ich bin jedenfalls da.
> Gruß Otto
> ...


 


Hallo Otto,#h

ja,wußte ich. Habe es aber auch erst vor einiger Zeit einer 
Doku im Fernsehen zu verdanken.:m


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## elwiss (21. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Otto, sorry nochmal, hab das echt irgendwie nicht mitgekriegt so richtig, dachte wir wollten uns nachmittags treffen...#c
wie schon telf. besprochen.

Aktuell :

Wetter ist jetzt noch nicht so doll, 6-7  NW Winds schätze,
noch kein Fisch gesehen aber dafür schon mits Auto festgefahren. Haben uns die Patshipper vom Küstendirektorat aber wieder rausgezogen, echt nette Leute !

Gleich wollen wir nochmal los !

Gruß

Björn


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (21. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Freunde hört mal zu, ich fahre erst im Juni nach HvideSande. Also denkt daran das ich noch Heringe Angeln will. Also ab HEUTE habt ihr alle ne Fangbegrenzug von 50 Stück. Otto kommt rum zum kontrolieren.:q


----------



## dorschkillerdelux (21. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ *Bjoern 

*"Otto, sorry nochmal, hab das echt irgendwie nicht mitgekriegt so richtig, dachte wir wollten uns nachmittags treffen...#c
wie schon telf. besprochen."


tztztztztz

Laedt sich Leute ein zum ........

Wie war das denn nochmal mit " IHR PENNER " -----??????-----------

Petri u Gruss

Karsten


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



elwiss schrieb:


> Otto, sorry nochmal, hab das echt irgendwie nicht mitgekriegt so richtig, dachte wir wollten uns nachmittags treffen...#c
> wie schon telf. besprochen.
> 
> Aktuell :
> ...


 



@ Björn (Elwiss),#h 


der Wind ist doch ideal zum Drachenfliegen,dir passt aber auch gar nichts.|rolleyes
Und kaum ist er mal ein paar Kilometer von zu Hause weg,dann kommt er ohne Navi nicht weiter.


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## elwiss (21. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Genauso muß das dann laufen, ich hier vorort und nur anne fresse...

Ne Quatsch !

@ killer

is' schon schön hier, kennst Du besser als alle anderen oder was ? 
"Penner".

@ Jürgen

Ja klar, Navi war schuld... ,weil die einzige Frau |bla: auf die man hört, eben die vont Navi ist :q !

@ Fabi

Heringsrationalisierung kommt nicht in Frage ! Punkt !



Hvide Sande aktuell

Heute Wind von W wie gehabt, saukalt, morgens an Mole: platte = 0, Ausrüstung = Verluste.
Sonne top, Wasser aber noch zu kalt.

35 Silde dann nochmal gefangen,  muß ja weiter gehen...

Gruß

Björn


----------



## fLow.cux (22. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Supi hast richtig Glück letztes Jahr genau die selbe Zeit war ich in hv da ging nicht viel Sild ! lg


----------



## Gondoschir (22. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Suche Ferienhaus in der Nähe von Hvide Sande für 7-8 Personen für 1 Woche ab dem 23.04.
(5 Erwachsene, 3 Kinder)
Hat jemand nen Tip für mich?
Wo genau sind die bekannten Heringsangelstellen? 
Genaue Koordinatenangaben wären sehr hilfreich.
Wie ist es in DK mit Kindern? Darf mein 10-jähriger Sohn mitangeln? |kopfkrat


----------



## carpfreak1990 (22. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Gondoschir schrieb:


> Suche Ferienhaus in der Nähe von Hvide Sande für 7-8 Personen für 1 Woche ab dem 23.04.
> (5 Erwachsene, 3 Kinder)
> Hat jemand nen Tip für mich?
> Wo genau sind die bekannten Heringsangelstellen?
> ...


 

Hallo Gondoschir, 

Ob ein Haus frei ist kannst du an besten hier nach gucken:
www.esmarch.dk
www.novasol.dk
www.feriepartner.dk
www.sonneundstrand.de

Du dein 10jähriger sohn kann ohne irgent eine erlaubnis mit fischen(Fjord,Meer) da er ja noch unter 18 ist. In Dänemark braucht man einen schein ab 18jahr bis (67), davor und danach benötigt man keinen schein fürs meer und fjord. Wenn du aber mit ihm in einen Forellenanlage geht muss er wie jeder eine Schein lösen. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## blue1887 (22. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

moin,haben die Arbeiten schon begonnen, die ersten Heringe sind ja wie ich lese schon da:m,ich muss noch bis mitte Mai warten|rolleyes,Petri 
Gruss Thorsten


----------



## LAC (22. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> @LAC: Wie ist es denn um die Ina bestellt?



Uwe,
du meinst ina müller, die jeder kennt. Ich kann es dir nicht sagen, da sie mich kontaktiert hat, nicht ich sie. Jedenfalls habe ich ihren lustigen rat - kopp im nacken - zwei tage mal ausprobiert, habe nur sterne gesehen und mich dabei auf die fresse gelegt. 
Ich sehe ja alles ganz locker, jedenfalls habe ich ihr dieses  mitgeteilt. Uwe, lampenfieber bekomme ich nicht mehr, bin also fernsehtauglich und schnell denken und reden kann ich auch noch. Zum glück bin ich auch noch dabei ideenreich - da haben viele dran zu knacken. 
Ich sage mir immer: gute versäumen nichts und schlechte holen es nie ein.
Solltest du sie mal treffen auf der bühne - bestell ihr einen schönen gruß von mir und sage ihr - dass ich durch den fall, da ich zwei tage den kopp im nacken gehalten habe, ein schleudertrauma bekommen habe und eine halskrause jetzt trage - damit mein hals steif gehalten wird  - bin also in der glücklichen lage, meine gliedmaße noch bewegen zu können - wäre ja schlimm ausgegangen, wenn ich mir bei dem fall, den finger gebrochen hätte- :q:q 
Uwe, ich kenne reichlich taucher- sowie anglerlatein, da werde ich doch mit seemannsgarn fertig. Die welt ist halt farbenfroh - das kann positiv sein, da meine augen leuchten, wenn ich dieses schreibe oder negativ z.b. in japan, da haben die fische schon strahlende augen.
Was in japan abläuft ist ja der hammer, ich verstand die welt nicht mehr, als ich den sunami und die überschwemmung sah und im fernsehen berichtet wurde - 24 Tote, am nächsten tage 58 tote - da fragt man sich, ob die nicht mehr ticken richtig. Peter war ja hier - wir haben geschätzt, als man von 50 toten berichtete, habe ich 15.000 geschätzt und glaube das es um die 25.000 werden.
Da schwirren dann die gedanken im kopf, wenn hvide sande mal vom orkan erwischt wird, mit auflaufender flut (wasser), dann säuft hvide sande ab - das haben sie im laufe der jahre mehrmals schon erlebt.  Ein durchbruch des holmslandklitts ist auch schon mehrmals gewesen - dann sind die sommerhäuser auch verschwunden. Nun senkt sich nicht der wasserspiegel sondern er wird steigen in den nächsten jahrzehnten, d.h. die neue lachsfarm liegt dann auch unter wasser - dieses würde dann das aus bedeuten für den wildlachs in der skjern au - da alle genmanipulierten zuchtfische dann ausbrechen. Das war dann höre gewalt werden sie sagen - gut dass sie nicht eine atomkraftwerk dort bauen wollen - obwohl man damit mehr geld machen könnte, aber wer will sich schon selbst vernichten. 
Sollte mal ein sunami kommen - sorgt mutter natur, am holmslandklitt in den ferienhäusern,  für die - wörtliche - endreinigung.
Gruss


----------



## Lachsjaeger (22. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

"In Dänemark braucht man einen schein ab 18jahr bis (67), davor und danach benötigt man keinen schein fürs meer und fjord. " 

*der Schein ist in Dänemark nur zwischen 18 und 65 erforderlich*.
nachzulesen unter www.fisketegn.dk


----------



## Uwe_H (22. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> Ein durchbruch des holmslandklitts ist auch schon mehrmals gewesen - dann sind die sommerhäuser auch verschwunden. Nun senkt sich nicht der wasserspiegel sondern er wird steigen in den nächsten jahrzehnten, d.h. die neue lachsfarm liegt dann auch unter wasser - dieses würde dann das aus bedeuten für den wildlachs in der skjern au - da alle genmanipulierten zuchtfische dann ausbrechen. Das war dann höre gewalt werden sie sagen - gut dass sie nicht eine atomkraftwerk dort bauen wollen - obwohl man damit mehr geld machen könnte, aber wer will sich schon selbst vernichten.
> Sollte mal ein sunami kommen - sorgt mutter natur, am holmslandklitt in den ferienhäusern,  für die - wörtliche - endreinigung.
> Gruss



Naja, mal ein bisschen weiter gedacht, wenn der Holmslandklit durchbrochen wird durch eine Flut, der Meeresspiegel ansteigt, dann ist vermutlich nicht nur Hvide Sande weg, dann dürfte doch der ganze Fjord an Salzgehalt zulegen, der Wasserpegel massiv ansteigen, der Fjord von starken Gezeitenströmungen durchspült und schlussendlich auch das Salzwasser in die Auen reingedrückt die in den Fjord entwässern. Es stellt sich die Frage, was dann aus dem ganzen Gebiet rings um den Ringköbing Fjord wird.
Vielleicht ist dann die abgesoffene Lachsfarm das allerkleinste Problem...|kopfkrat

Ich werde der Ina Grüße ausrichten wenn ich sie wieder sehe!!!


----------



## Michael_05er (23. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@Gondoschir: Wir haben immer bei http://www.danwest.de/ gebucht, da gibts auch noch ein paar günstige Häuser. Die Heringsangelstellen sind in Hvide Sande an der Schleuse auf allen vier Seiten, die Menge an Anglern wird nicht zu übersehen sein: http://maps.google.de/maps?q=56.003...d=j9aTWn_vkmka6JL_c8jcmQ&cbp=12,14.56,,1,10.4 |rolleyes

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## carpfreak1990 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Lachsjaeger schrieb:


> "In Dänemark braucht man einen schein ab 18jahr bis (67), davor und danach benötigt man keinen schein fürs meer und fjord. "
> 
> *der Schein ist in Dänemark nur zwischen 18 und 65 erforderlich*.
> nachzulesen unter www.fisketegn.dk


 
Moin, 

Ich war mir da nich ganz sicher, deswegen habe ich die Zahl in Klammern gestetzt. Danke für die Richtig stellung.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## inka99 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Kurze Frage:
Sind die Heringe schon richtig da oder nur vereinzelt?
Hornhechte evtl. auch schon anwesend?
Danke #h


----------



## elwiss (23. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo, 

nochmal nen' kleiner Bericht:

Ich war jetzt von Sa. bis Di. in HS, Wetter war gut, leider noch viel Wind von Sa. bis Mo., am Dienstag von morgens an Super Wetter, und Heringe genug da, ich denke geht ab jetzt richtig los. 
Haben auch nochmal versucht ein paar Platten zu fangen, ging aber nichts, ich denke das Wasser ist vielleicht noch zu kalt oder wir haben uns nur zu blöd angestellt.
Zum Heringsfischen kann man aber jetzt bedenkenlos hinfahren, geht gut ! Vereinzelt beissen sie auch auf kleine Haken und nicht nur gerissene dabei, macht Spaß ! Hatten so ca. 160 Stk., genug.

Bin dann die Woche vor Ostern nochmal oben - wie schön !!:q :q :q.

Treffen mit Otto hat nicht so geklappt#c, sorry nochmal, ich mach das nächtes mal wieder gut !!

Gruß Björn


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



elwiss schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nochmal nen' kleiner Bericht:
> 
> ...


 


Hallo Björn,#h

Dank für deine Berichte,und gute Heimfahrt.#6
Bei Otto hast du einen entscheidenden Fehler gemacht.
Hast vermutlich nicht durchklingen lassen,dass du Feuerzeuge zu "verschenken" hast.:m


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## inka99 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@erwiss:
Danke für die Info. Dann geht es ja in der nächsten Zeit mal wieder nach DK zum Fischen :m


----------



## LAC (23. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Naja, mal ein bisschen weiter gedacht, wenn der Holmslandklit durchbrochen wird durch eine Flut, der Meeresspiegel ansteigt, dann ist vermutlich nicht nur Hvide Sande weg, dann dürfte doch der ganze Fjord an Salzgehalt zulegen, der Wasserpegel massiv ansteigen, der Fjord von starken Gezeitenströmungen durchspült und schlussendlich auch das Salzwasser in die Auen reingedrückt die in den Fjord entwässern. Es stellt sich die Frage, was dann aus dem ganzen Gebiet rings um den Ringköbing Fjord wird.
> Vielleicht ist dann die abgesoffene Lachsfarm das allerkleinste Problem...|kopfkrat
> 
> Ich werde der Ina Grüße ausrichten wenn ich sie wieder sehe!!!



Uwe, 
der holmslandklitt hat sich ja im laufe von jahrhunderten ständig verändert. Früher lebten auf den holmslandklitt etwa 13 familien - sommerhäuser kannte man nicht. Die menschen dort waren abgeschnitten vom festland - da im unteren bereich der alte ausläufer vom fjord war. Nymindegab war ein wichtiger und sicherer hafen an der küste, dort wo die ese häuser liegen. Von dort wurden fische bis nach hamburg gekarrt. Problem hatte jedoch dieser ausläufer, da durch sturmflut, ständig der holmslandklitt durchbrochen wurde und die ausfahrt versandete. Ständig wurde er mit einfachen gerätschaften,  schiffbar gehalten, bis man die nase voll hatte. Das problem ist die strömung, die in richtung süden geht z.b. ist das vogelschutzgebiet tipperne, die ja eine halbinsel gleicht, angeschwemmt worden.  Der hafen und die schleuse ist ja erst im letzten jahrhundert gebaut worden - erst dann entwickelte sich das städtchen hvide sande. Als man den durchstich in hvide sande machte - hat mutter natur mitgeholfen und ruck zuck hatten sie einen etwas größen durchbruch, den sie gar nicht wollten. Er war mehrere 100 m lang und sie haben schwer und lange arbeiten müssen, damit er so wird, wie sie es wollten.
In hvide sande leben größtenteils nur zugereiste, die sich eine goldene nase durch fischfang verdient haben und jetzt sich gedanken machen, es muss ja weiter gehen, da die berufsfischerei vor dem aus steht. Wenn hier nicht der tourismus wäre, könnte es eine geisterstadt werden wie in alaska, wo die goldgräbern gefummelt haben.
Sie könnten einen museumshafen daraus machen, und mit den touristen führungen vornehmen und ihnen alles zeigen, mit welchen schiff und wie man fische und krabben gefangen hat.

Uwe, betreffend des salzgehaltes im fjord, versucht man ja jetzt schon einen höheren salzgehalt zu erzielen, da dann sich eine robuste brackwasserflora entwickelt - das ist ja ein ziel des skjern projektes, denn früher hat man nur wasser abgelassen, damit die landwirte im skjern bereich trockene wiesen bekommen. Dadurch haben sich die blaugrün algen entwickelt, die die sichtweite im wasser von 1,5 m  auf 0,60 verringerte. Es war ein teufelskreis, da ohne licht, die wasserpflanzen abstarben, die den boden festigen und bei sturm, im fjord nur noch bodenschlamm aufgewirbelt wurde. Eine schnäpelart (held) die im fjord laicht, stützt man durch besatz, da ein grossteil der eier verpilzen, da sich darüber ein todesteppich legt.
Nun genug heimatkunde :q, fest steht, dass der staat bestrebt ist, dass das skjern fließgewässersystem gutes wasser führt.
Uwe, wollen wir mal nicht den teufel an die wand malen, jedoch sollten mal mehrere größere wellen  - egal durch welche auslösungen sie erzeugt wurden - auf den holmsandklitt donnern, dann ist eine freifahrt angesagt bis nach skjern und wir können vom glück sprechen, wenn dort 13 familien - wie vor mehreren hundert jahren - dort die welle überstanden haben.
Vor einigen jahren stand ja hvide sande unter wasser, ein orkan mit auflaufendem wasser war, da flogen die dächer durch die luft wie windvögel, selbst steinhäuser sind zusammengebrochen. In esbjerg baute man ein hotel am hafen, das war noch nicht eröffnet, da hat die see schon darin rumgewühlt und es dem boden gleich gemacht. Ich habe mir das schauspiel mal angesehen, die strasse von vejers nach esbjerg war gesperrt - die varde au stieg an. Als ich dort war, verstand ich die welt nicht mehr, ich dachte wir hätten einen neuen fjord - soweit das auge reicht, nur wasser war zu sehen. Suche mal einige fotos raus, wie sturmflut aussehen kann und stelle sie ein.
Gruss


----------



## FangeNichts5 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Moin Otto!

Fotos wären sehr interessant#6
Und dann vielleicht mit Standortangaben oder so, damit man weiß, wie das dort ungefähr aussieht


----------



## rainzor (23. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Durch die jetzt in D stattfindende Atomdisskusion ist ja auch ans Tageslicht gekommen, daß die Elbemündung (dort liegt das AKW Brunsbüttel) unter Experten als tsunamigefährdet gilt. Ausgelöst werden diese durch evtl. gigantische Erdrutsche in Schottland und Norwegen. Man geht von Wellen bis zu 30m Höhe aus. Und wenn das wirklich einmal kommt, wird Hvide Sande bzw. Holmsland Klit natürlich genauso getroffen. Und ich glaube, bei 30m Wellenhöhe geht es nicht nur bis Skjern.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## fLow.cux (23. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

das ist schon lange klar nur wegen japan aktuelles thema ... ich finde es einfach schade das man sich über sone risiken immer erst nach soner katastrophe an alle nebenwirkungen denkt ... ich wohne direkt an der küste ... und wir müssen mit der gefahr leben . !!

@ elwiss in der woche bin ich auch da !


----------



## LAC (23. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Moin Otto!
> 
> Fotos wären sehr interessant#6
> Und dann vielleicht mit Standortangaben oder so, damit man weiß, wie das dort ungefähr aussieht



Timo, ich suche sie raus und stelle sie ein.
Gruß

@ Rainzor

Rainer, dieses ist richtig, der tsunami in japan sowie die fernsehberichte, haben wirkung gezeigt. Über nacht hat die menschheit eine andere denkweise bekommen.
Wobei weltweit, diese erdbeben sowie sunamis ja bekannt sind. Ich glaube, dass das atomkraftwerk in japan nur für eine 8 m welle abgesichert war. 
So schnell kann sich alles ändern, wobei die probleme in der zukunft eine ganz andere wirkung zeigen - die bis jetzt tiefgestapelt werden - jedoch werden sie in den nächsten jahren sichtbar.
Wir menschen schaufeln uns selbst das garb, wir werden die natur nicht beherrschen.

Momentan rutscht im nördlichen bereich, dass eis in gröland ins wasser und sorgt, dass der wasserspiegel langsam steigt und für eine veränderung der meersströmungen.
Ich werde mal meinen neoprenanzug griffbereit legen, damit ich das kalte wasser vertragen kann, sollte sich in norwegen die erde bewegen. :q Könnte sein, dass die welle mich bis nach hamburg trägt und ich auf der reeperbahn im zweiten stock lande - ohne zu bezahlen.
Teneriffa ist auch gefährdet - da bewegt sich auch was.

Bei uns auf den wiesen da brodelt es auch, jeden tag sehe ich neue erdhaufen, noch stammen sie von maulwürfe. Wenn die jedoch durch die luft fliegen, dann ist es der tag gekommen.:q
Grüße


----------



## LAC (23. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Fange Nichts
Timo, 
hier kommen einige Bilder, wo die socken nass werden,
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/album.php?albumid=1303
Gruß


----------



## FangeNichts5 (24. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Fange Nichts
> Timo,
> hier kommen einige Bilder, wo die socken nass werden,
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/album.php?albumid=1303
> Gruß


 
Das sieht echt heftig aus...
Wie hoch war denn der Wasserstand damals über dem normalen Hochwasser?


----------



## fLow.cux (25. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

so schlimm sieht das ja noch nicht mal aus aber der schaden bei dem scheiß hochwasser ist immer enorm .... bei uns in cux war vor 3 oder 4 jahren auch der hafen voll


----------



## LAC (25. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@Fangmalwas
Timo, ich kann es dir nicht sagen. Für mich ist es normal - so arbeitet schon mal die natur, auch wenn wir uns dieses nicht wünschen.

Als ich dort war, wurden von tele dk im supermarkt in den innenräumen, aufzeichnungen gemacht, da der laden unter wasser stand. Sie waren fleißig in den innenräumen am senden - bis es nicht mehr ging, da draußen  ihr übertragungswagen inzwischen auch im wasser stand. 
Es war kein sunami, jedoch stieg das wasser sehr schnell. Ein leichtsinniger junge lief im knietiefen wasser zur telefonzelle, die damals auf dem parkplatz stand - er fand das toll, wollte noch näher das schauspiel beobachten. Nach wenigen minuten hatte er schiss bekommen - wasser und wind würden ihn wegfegen. Letzte rettung, war das dach der telefonzelle - da saß er nun, auf seiner eigenen insel mit vollen hosen und wartete auf rettung.
Timo, wenn du demnächst in hvide sande bist, dann ist auf der linken seite von der strasse, wo der supermarkt liegt ein holzstamm, wo alle gewaltigen hochwassermarken zu sehen sind. Da siehst du marken, die ein kleinkind  nicht mehr sehen bzw lesen kann, da sie ihm wie ein wolkenkratzer vorkommen. 
Dieses hochwaser war nicht das schlimmste.
Ich erwähnte ja schon, dass der holmslandklitt zig male schon durchbrochen wurde bei hochwasser und sich daduch die halbinsel tipperne - die jetzt ein vogelschutzgebiet ist - im fjord gebildet hat.
Noch etwas heimatkunde, früher waren hier nur wanderdünen, von blaavand in nördlicher richtung,. Bei sturmflut bzw orkan, hat das wasser ein leichtes spiel, da es eine unvorstellbare kraft hat - in wenigen minuten sind die dünen verschwunden und am holmslandklitt ist ein neuer durchbruch. Wir haben ja hier die höchste düne dänemarks - dort ist ein gedenkstein an den dünenförster thyge thygeson, dem haben wir es zu verdanken, dass wir nicht mehr sand fressen, da er durch bepflanzung, die dünen etwas ruhig gestellt hat. Hier etwas mehr:
http://www.lydumartcenter.com/natur/duenen.html
Ich glaube sogar, dass die natur im laufe von jahrtausend die sprache hier d.h. jysk, gepägt hat - sie ist für mich ganz eigenartig, sie benutzen nur wenige worte und machen beim sprechen kaum den mund auf - es wurde überliefert bzw. übernommen, weil sie früher beim sprechen den mund voll sand hatten.
Nun bin ich kein sprachwissenschaftler, jedoch mitteilungen formen sich unterschiedlich und passen sich der region an - der eine macht ein feuer, der ander flötet von den bergen und wenn sand im spiel ist, dann hat man den mund zuweit aufgerissen oder ist hingefallen - also hält man ihn geschlossen und summt so vor sich hin.

Für mich sind z.b. die bayern in deutschland sprachgenies, sie werden zweisprachig erzogen - da sie sehr lustig sprechen aber nicht so schreiben. Oder schreiben sie, wie sie auch sprechen?  - pfierti :q


----------



## Gondoschir (26. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Ottooooo!!!
Ich warte auf ne Mail von dir... #h


----------



## Jüü (27. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Moin,moin #h
Ist ja merkwürdig,gibt es nichts zu berichten aus HS...ich komme leider erst wieder ende August hin.Naja ist ja auch noch nicht so Recht was los mit der Angelei,noch ein bissel kalt,doch langsam wirds mit den Temperaturen.
Gruß Jürgen M.


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Jüü schrieb:


> Moin,moin #h
> Ist ja merkwürdig,gibt es nichts zu berichten aus HS...ich komme leider erst wieder ende August hin.Naja ist ja auch noch nicht so Recht was los mit der *Angelei,noch ein bissel kalt,doch langsam wirds mit den Temperaturen.*
> Gruß Jürgen M.


 


Hallo Jüü,#h

vermutlich sind die Kinnmuskeln der Plappermäuler alle
noch eingefroren.|kopfkrat
Wird sich aber wohl bald ändern.:q


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (28. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Gondoschir schrieb:


> Ottooooo!!!
> Ich warte auf ne Mail von dir... #h



Hallooooo, war zwischendurch mal außer haus, inzwischen muss sie da sein. #h

@Jürgen Breithardt
Jürgen, die kinnmuskeln der plappermäuler können nicht eingefroren sein, außer sie gehen nachts angeln auf hering.
Tagsüber knallt hier die sonne, wobei der wind die finger kalt macht, dass man sie nicht mehr bewegen kann - skype ist angesagt, weltweit nur reden. 
Wie siehts aus?

@ flow.cux
du schreibst, so schlimm war das hochwasser nicht  - das stimmt, jedoch wurden einige häuser vom wasser mal eben vernichtet, d.h. dem erdboden gleich gemacht.  Es gab schon größere, da wurden die häuser in einzelne teile zerlegt und man fand sie nicht wieder und einige schiffe lagen an land.
Man kann es nicht vergleichen mit cux - hier knallt es etwas heftiger, da ja um cux, das vorgelagerte wattenmeer westlich der elbemündung bis scharhörn liegt und östlich halt, in nördlicher richtung bis esbjerg sich zieht. 
Nun kenne ich die region um cux sehr gut, war als kind ab den 50ger jahren sehr oft dort - hat mir sehr gut gefallen - da ich den schlamm so liebte und die prieltaufe, wobei mich auch die größeren schiffe interessierten, damals legte noch die italia am steubenhöft in cux an und in den fischhallen habe ich die 3 m tune bewundert - sonst war zu der zeit dort nichts. Auch die verrosteten walfangschiffe interessierten mich, wünschte mir immer, dass die wale nicht getroffen wurden, da ich immer lebertran trinken musste, welches abscheulich schmeckte. 
Die zeiten sind jedoch vorbei - heute pulsiert es dort etwas mehr, außer dass dort kein fisch mehr groß gelandet wird.
Ein jahr, fegte dort ein orkan so heftig, dass auf dem deichweg der zur kugelbake geht, die alte strandhalle, bei döse von den wellen beseitigt wurde.
Im Jahre 1989 war ich das letzte mal dort d.h. von duhnen, habe eine wanderung nach neuwerk gemacht und dann weiter zur vogelschutzinsel scharhörn.
http://www.jordsand.eu/index.php?id=39 
War dort einige tage auf der vogewarte - war recht interessant. Hatte eine genehmigung vom jordland - als ich mir diese in cux abholte, sagte der leiter, dass man sie heinz sielmann nicht erteilt hat, da er für seine filmaufnahmen mit unimog fahrzeugen dort hinfahren wollte. Er hätte jedoch den ganzen müll beseitigen können, denn die wenigen dünen dort, sahen aus wie eine mülldeponie - kühlschranke, öfen, fässer und unrat aus ostdeutschland, wurde über den transportweg elbe dort in den dünen bei hochwasser abgelagert.
Kann sich keiner vorstellen, der in duhnen seine füße badet.
Die familie brütt aus duhnen, fuhr in früheren zeiten mit dem wattenwagen, die post nach neuwerk aber auch touristen. Eine fahrt wurde von einem schweren unfall beschattet, ein kugelblitz ist eingeschlagen und von wagen zu wagen gesprungen, wo mehrere menschen ums leben gekommen sind. 
Wenn ich nochmal klein wäre, würde ich sagen, mama dieses jahr fahren wir wieder nach duhnen. weil es so schön ist.
Ich habe es nicht erlebt, dass dort einmal wasser über den deich geflossen ist, wobei ich jedoch auf dem deich schon gerochen habe, wenn es hammel zum mittagstisch gab.
Etwas einmaliges jedoch habe ich auch dort erlebt, da träume ich heute noch von. Ein einheimischer nahm mich als kleiner junge,  bei ebbe zum aalpöddern mit. Wir sind ins watt gegangen und unser fangplatz, war die elbmündung. Über 80 aale hat er gefangen - einige exemplare durfte ich im säckchen tragen. War faszieniert und beim letzten besuch habe ich versucht diese person zu treffen - war leider schon verstorben - aber mit dem sohn konnte ich ein gespräch führen, der zu mir sagte, dass war einmal - heute - das war 1989 - läuft nichts mehr, außer der tourismus.
Gruß nach cux


----------



## anschmu (28. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Ist echt noch zu kalt ! Bin sonst die Jahre immer zum Heringsfestival in HS gewesen . War uns einfach die letzten Jahre noch zu kalt ! Fahre dies Jahr mal Ende Mai , mal sehen wie es dann läuft ! Hier in Hannover waren es Gestern früh um die 5 Grad dann kann sich ja jeder vorstellen . wie kalt es in HS ist ! Außerdem kommen wir langsam ins Alter , wo wir den warmen Ofen vorziehen !


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (28. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



anschmu schrieb:


> Ist echt noch zu kalt ! Bin sonst die Jahre immer zum Heringsfestival in HS gewesen . War uns einfach die letzten Jahre noch zu kalt ! Fahre dies Jahr mal Ende Mai , mal sehen wie es dann läuft ! Hier in Hannover waren es Gestern früh um die 5 Grad dann kann sich ja jeder vorstellen . wie kalt es in HS ist ! Außerdem kommen wir langsam ins Alter , wo wir den warmen Ofen vorziehen !



:m:m:m:m


----------



## CyKingTJ (28. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo LAC,

wir fahren ab Mitte Mai nach DK, bisher waren wir nur im März und April da.

Was kann man dort fangen ab Mitte Mai, rund um Hvide Sande?


----------



## porscher (28. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

fische!


----------



## j.Breithardt (28. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



			
				porscher;3280151[COLOR=red schrieb:
			
		

> *]fische*[/COLOR]!


 


Booaaaah!

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## koppenangler (28. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo Angelfans´
Kann mir jemand einen Tip geben über das Angeln in Hvide Sande ende Juli ?#c

Möchte da Familien-Angelurlaub machen.
Danke Petri.


----------



## FangeNichts5 (28. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



koppenangler schrieb:


> Hallo Angelfans´
> Kann mir jemand einen Tip geben über das Angeln in Hvide Sande ende Juli ?#c
> 
> Möchte da Familien-Angelurlaub machen.
> Danke Petri.


 
Ende Juli kannst du Hornhechte, Makrelen und auch evtl. noch Heringe fangen.
Im Südlichen Fjord müssten Barsch, Hecht und Rotauge gehen.#6

@ all
Habe kürzlich im VisitDenmark-Heft 2011 gelesen, dass in Dänemark nun der Aal ganzjährig geschützt ist. Ist das wirklich so?


----------



## koppenangler (28. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Danke 
Ist ja toll das mit Hornhecht und Makrele.
Lohnt es sich das Brandungszeug mit zu nehmen?|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
Wie und mit was fischt mann in der Schleuse?|wavey:
Hat jemand eine Seekarte von dort?
Viele fragen  freue mich auf die Antworten


----------



## FangeNichts5 (28. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



koppenangler schrieb:


> Danke
> Ist ja toll das mit Hornhecht und Makrele.
> Lohnt es sich das Brandungszeug mit zu nehmen?|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
> Wie und mit was fischt mann in der Schleuse?|wavey:
> ...


 
Im Sommer sollen gute Fänge mit schleifenden Wattwürmern (mit etwas unterbleitem Gewicht die Rinnen "runterschleifen") auf Plattfische erzielt werden, habe ich zumindest letzten Sommer in der AngelWoche gelesen.

Rund um die Schleuse kannst du hauptsächlich Hornies und Heringe fangen. Hornhechte werden hauptsächlich auf der Fjordseite gefangen. Hier fischt man mit Pose und Heringsfetzen oder kleinen Garnelen aus dem Supermarkt. Kleiner Tipp: Nehm nicht die vom Angelladen, die aus dem Supermarkt sind günstiger
Heringe kann man auf beiden Seiten fangen. Wenn man Glück hat, kommt evtl. noch der ein oder andere Schwarm reingezogen, dann kannst du auch mal mit bis zu 50 Heringen am Tag rechnen, hatten wir letztes Jahr im Juli so.

Wenn du möchtest, kann ich dir eine kleine Fischereikarte von Hvide Sande in einer PN senden, dort sind ein paar Angelplätze aufgezeigt.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (28. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Moin Koppenangler,

Hier hast mal eine link zu einer Karte für den Fjord und Hafen.
http://www.hvidesande.dk/de/angeln/karte.asp

Brandungsangeln kannst mitnehmen, kannst platten und mit glück auch mal dorsch von den Molen fangen. Im Hafen kannst auch auf grund angeln aber dort ist eine Hänergefahr groß. Dort kannst du auch Platten, kleine dorsche und Aale fangen. 
Wenn du glück hast kannst du auch eine Meeräsche erwischen.

@Timo,

Das mit dem Aalfang verbot ist mir neu, mir war nur bekannt das es eine Schonzeit für Netzfischer gibt. Aber Otto und Costas werden mit sicherheit noch was dazu schreiben, wenn das so ist. In Norwegen ist auch ab dies Jahr der Aal fang verboten für angler und berufsfischer.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## FangeNichts5 (28. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Moin Koppenangler,
> 
> Hier hast mal eine link zu einer Karte für den Fjord und Hafen.
> http://www.hvidesande.dk/de/angeln/karte.asp
> ...


 
Genau die Karte im Link meinte ich#6

Zu den Aalen: In Norwegen ist das für Angler ja schon zwei oder drei Jahre so, und nun herrscht dort ja ein komplettes Fangverbot.


----------



## rainzor (28. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Irgendwie hat Costas doch im letzten Jahr hier schon etwas über das Aalfangverbot geschrieben. Wenn ich mich noch richtig erinnere, betraf das aber nur Berufs- und Nebenerwerbsfischer. Aber vielleicht hat sich das ja mittlerweile geändert.
In Schweden ist der Aal auch schon seit mehreren Jahren ganzjährig geschützt. 
Nur die "Umweltschutznation No.1" mit ihrer "Umweltkanzlerin" hängt mal wieder weit hinterher.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (29. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Im Sommer sollen gute Fänge mit schleifenden Wattwürmern (mit etwas unterbleitem Gewicht die Rinnen "runterschleifen") auf Plattfische erzielt werden, habe ich zumindest letzten Sommer in der AngelWoche gelesen.
> 
> Rund um die Schleuse kannst du hauptsächlich Hornies und Heringe fangen. Hornhechte werden hauptsächlich auf der Fjordseite gefangen. Hier fischt man mit Pose und Heringsfetzen oder kleinen Garnelen aus dem Supermarkt. Kleiner Tipp: Nehm nicht die vom Angelladen, die aus dem Supermarkt sind günstiger
> Heringe kann man auf beiden Seiten fangen. Wenn man Glück hat, kommt evtl. noch der ein oder andere Schwarm reingezogen, dann kannst du auch mal mit bis zu 50 Heringen am Tag rechnen, hatten wir letztes Jahr im Juli so.
> ...



also wir haben sie hauptsächlich immer auf der nordsee seite gefangen:vik:


----------



## kenito (29. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@Timo
Habe es letztens auch schon gehört meine das stimmt sogar!


----------



## fLow.cux (29. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

ich glaube das ist mal so mal so du kannst ja auch nicht sagen 3 meter links auf fjord seite habe ich 100 gefangen und am nächsten tag fängste da vll nichts also probieren ..


----------



## angler1996 (29. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

heir gibts nen Angelführer:
http://www.hvidesande.dk/de/angeln/default.asp
Seite 34 Schonzeiten, allerdings würde ich mich Vorort aktuell erkundigen

Gruß A.


----------



## LAC (29. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



CyKingTJ schrieb:


> Hallo LAC,
> 
> wir fahren ab Mitte Mai nach DK, bisher waren wir nur im März und April da.
> 
> Was kann man dort fangen ab Mitte Mai, rund um Hvide Sande?



Hallo,
an der schleuse gut hering und hornhecht und beim brandungsangeln im meer, platte sowie mal kleine dorsche.
Jedoch auch meeräschen sind in hvide sande und auch lippfische. Im fjord läuft in hvide sande z.b. barsch und hecht nicht, da ist die südliche sowie östliche gegend vom fjord gut.
Dann noch forellen, in den zwei put&take anlagen die bei hvide sande liegen.
Die auen sowie reichlich put&take anlagen liegen alle auf der anderen seite vom fjord.
Hvide sande ist in meinen augen nur für hering und hornhecht gut - sonst nichts.

@ Flow.Cux
du hast recht, man kann es nicht genau sagen wo man besser fängt. Jetzt hat man auf hering nur eine chnace zur meerseite hin - auf beiden seiten. Im Mai /Juni auf allen seiten der schleuse. Wenn der hornhecht kommt - die ersten sind meistens kapitale, die bis 1 m lang sind - nur auf der meerseite. Im juli sind sie überall - meistens kleiner, wobei sie sich auf der fjordseite leichter fangen lassen.

@carpfreak
ich kann es dir auch nicht sagen, ob der aal jetzt allgemein schonzeit hat, jedenfalls kann ich dir sagen, dass du kaum noch welche fängst.
Jürgen und ich, sind vor zwei jahren auf aal gegangen, es war eine herrliche nacht und wir können vom glück sprechen, dass wir die hot spots aufgesucht haben, wo noch eine leichte strömung war, sonst hätte die pose nur gestanden. 
Neu ist jedenfalls d.h. es wird demnächst kommen, dass die äsche ganzjährig geschont ist. (Ich meine nicht die meeräsche, die in hvide sande vorkommt und man in hvide sande schlecht am haken bekommt).

@ Jürgen Breithardt
Jürgen, dücke dir die daumen und viele grüße an ulrike. War gestern in hvide sande und habe dort mit einigen zuständigen personen im hafen gesprochen - jetzt wird, wie ich schon vor einem jahr erwähnt hate, die lange mole auf der nördlichen seite verlängert um einige hundert meter. Der überseehafen muss wohl dann gebaut werden, der in der planung stand.
Für den angler ist es gut und schlecht. Gut, dass er dann besser makrelen und dorsche fangen kann und schlecht, dass er vorne an der spitze steht und nicht merkt, dass ihm die wellen den weg abgeschnitten haben. Kann eine gefährliche angelegenheit werden, wo reichlich unfälle passieren. Wenn sie gebaut ist, werden wir mehr erfahren, was dort so alles abläuft, bei sonnenschein und wellengang.


----------



## _FrenchTouch_ (29. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hey Leute, 

ich weiß das gehört hier vielleicht nicht ganz rein aaaaber
wisst ihr wo ich ein gutes Hornhecht Rezept finden kann?

Ich weiß leider nicht wie man die am besten zubereitet. 

Wäre euch sehr dankbar.

Liebe Grüße Sandra


----------



## LAC (29. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



_FrenchTouch_ schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> ich weiß das gehört hier vielleicht nicht ganz rein aaaaber
> wisst ihr wo ich ein gutes Hornhecht Rezept finden kann?
> ...



Sandra, 
du kannst sie braten, wie ein hering, d.h. in stücke schneiden, würzen und braten. Dazu dillsoße mit kartoffeln.
Er hat jedoch viele feine gräten und trockenes fleisch - aber sehr lecker.
Kannst sie aber auch einlegen wie ein hering, dann werden alle gräten weich und das fleisch fällt förmlich von der hauptgräte.
Schmeckt sehr lecker und ist nicht so trocken.
Gruß Otto


----------



## goeddoek (29. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Ich sag nur "hornfiskjern"  #6

Grätenfreie Filets mit denen man selbst "Nicht-Hornhechtesser" überzeugen kann. Gibt allerdings 'ne Menge "Verschnitt", den man aber entweder braten und sauer einlegen oder als Köder verwenden kann.

Die Filets salzen und pfeffern und von jeder Seite max. zwei Minuten braten - spitze #6

Hier noch ein paar Tipps > http://www.anglerboard.de/board/search.php?searchid=9928596


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Ich sag nur "hornfiskjern"  #6
> 
> Grätenfreie Filets mit denen man selbst "Nicht-Hornhechtesser" überzeugen kann. Gibt allerdings 'ne Menge "Verschnitt", den man aber entweder braten und sauer einlegen oder als Köder verwenden kann.
> 
> ...






*Hallo Georg,#h*

*der Link streikt.:m*


*Gruß*
*Jürgen |wavey:*


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> Sandra,
> du kannst sie braten, wie ein hering, d.h. in stücke schneiden, würzen und braten. Dazu dillsoße mit kartoffeln.
> Er hat jedoch viele feine gräten und trockenes fleisch - aber sehr lecker.
> Kannst sie aber auch einlegen wie ein hering, dann werden alle gräten weich und das fleisch fällt förmlich von der hauptgräte.
> ...


 


Otto,#h

räuchern nicht vergessen.#6


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (30. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Otto,#h
> 
> räuchern nicht vergessen.#6
> 
> ...



also das stimmt, geräuchert oder gegrillt schmecken sie auch sehr gut

mfg


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (30. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Noch mal 'ne Frage an die HS-Profis #h
Auf der Page der Wetterstation in HS http://www.hyde.dk/kdi/vejrstation.asp

Wo kann ich da erkennen, ob die Schleuse geöffnet oder geschlossen ist? An den Feldern "Gennemstrømning" und "Strømretning" (im Beispiel hier "Udstrøm ")? Falls ich mit diesen Feldern richtig tippe ;+: Was steht dann dort wenn die Schleuse geschlossen ist? Steht dann bei "Gennemstrømning" der Wert "null"?

(Jiiepieh am Freitag abend werden "die Pferde gesattelt")

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## goeddoek (30. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> [/B][/COLOR]
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ja, komisch #c Hab's geändert :m


----------



## goeddoek (30. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Steht dann bei "Gennemstrømning" der Wert "null"?




Von der Logik her würde ich sagen: "ja" |supergri

Soweit ich weiß, haben die doch feste Zeiten > http://www.hvidesandesluse.dk/slusetider.html


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (30. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Ich vermute, dass sind geplante Zeiten ;+, ich frage deswegen weil in einem  letztjährigen Thread Otto mal erwähnt hatte, dass wg. der lang/oft geschlossenen Schleuse (im April) sich im letzten Jahr auch die frischen Aufsteiger-Lachse in der Skjern Au etwas "verspätet" hatten, d.h. sie sind nicht in der Anzahl wie üblich "durchgeschlüpft". Das wäre ein Grund dafür gewesen, dass überproportional viele Absteiger bei den Fängen dabei gewesen wären.

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## goeddoek (30. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Jepp - sowas hab ich auch im Gedächtnis. Wo ist der Kerl denn auch, wenn man ihn mal braucht #c


----------



## angler1996 (30. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

goeddoek .
http://www.hvidesandesluse.dk/slusetider.html
das sind m.E. die Zeiten, wann die Brücke geöffnet ist, zum 
Durchfahren der Schiffe

Gruß A-


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (30. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Jepp - sowas hab ich auch im Gedächtnis. Wo ist der Kerl denn auch, wenn man ihn mal braucht #c


 #h|muahah:#g
Bin genau Deiner Meinung!:m


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> #h|muahah:#g
> Bin genau Deiner Meinung!:m


 



Er frischt bestimmt seinen Vorrat an Heringen auf.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (30. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Er frischt bestimmt seinen Vorrat an Heringen auf.
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen |wavey:


|muahah:
Das soll er mal "hurtig" machen |supergri wir warten hier auf wichtige Antworten |supergri#h

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (30. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ 996
Mach mal Deinen Briefkasten leer, ich kann nix schicken weill er voll ist#h


----------



## LutzLutz (31. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

ich hab letztes jahr viele lachse direkt vor den schleusen kreisen sehen im april, wo leute ihre kollegen auf den schleusen hatte und dann geziehlt versucht haben diese zu reißen |krach:

ich meld mich jetzt erstmal ab, am montag gehts zu den lofoten nach norge und dann am 23.4. nach HS für eine woche, mit i.net im haus...dann gibts schöne liveberichte jeden tag


----------



## j.Breithardt (31. März 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LutzLutz schrieb:


> ich hab letztes jahr viele lachse direkt vor den schleusen kreisen sehen im april, wo leute ihre kollegen auf den schleusen hatte und dann geziehlt versucht haben diese zu reißen |krach:
> 
> ich meld mich jetzt erstmal ab, am montag gehts zu den lofoten nach norge und dann am 23.4. nach HS für eine woche, mit i.net im haus...*dann gibts schöne liveberichte jeden tag *







Hallo LutzLutz,#h

da bestehe ich auch drauf.#6
Und für die Lofoten dürfte die Zeit auf Kveite nicht schlecht
sein.:m

Viel Spass und stramme Schnüre,

Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (1. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo jungs, 
der kerl ist nicht verschwunden, noch lebe ich und schaffe 19 std am tag. Nun möchte ich gerne einen 30 std tag haben, dann würde ich täglich 30 minuten fürs anglerboard opfern, geht aber nicht, da ich eine prioritätenliste habe - da steht das anglerbord nicht an erster stelle.
Das ist kein aprilscherz.
Betreffend der öffnung der schleusen, kann ich nichts zu sagen - jedenfalls versucht der staat, dass der Fjord d.h. sein wasser einen bestimmten salzgehalt bekommt.
Mir ist dieses egal, ob die schleusen geöffnet sind, da ich auch bei geöffneter schleuse auf hering und hornhecht angeln kann.

Nun ist es bekannt, dass bei geschlossener schleuse, die mefos und lachse sich vor der schleuse sammeln - von der brücke kann man dieses beobachten -  und einige verrückte angler, versuchen sie mit allen methoden u.a. mit reißen zu fangen. Nicht die feine art, aber diese menschen sind leider auch unter uns anglern. 
Ich glaube nicht, wenn die schleuse geschlossen ist, dass dieses sich neg. auf den lachsbestand im skjern fließgewässer bemerkbar macht - da der lachsbestand von jahr zu jahr besser wird. 
Täglich werden jedoch die schleusen geöffnet, wann und ob alle tore geöffnet werden oder nur wenige, bzw. wie lange sie geöffnet sind,  kann ich nicht sagen, dieses kann nur der betreiber sagen. Die antwort wird etwa so lauten -  wir richten uns danach, dass das wasser im fjord einen gewissen salzgehalt bekommt, deshalb werden die schleusen immer unterschiedlich geöffnet - da spielen mehrere faktoren eine rolle, die wir nicht im vorfeld sagen können - da die berechnungen sich täglich ändern.

Nur nebenbei erwähnt, ist es nicht erlaubt lachs und mefos im fjord zu angeln. Verstärkt sind jetzt auch kontrollen dort.

Heute morgen wurde ich kontrolliert :q hatte keinen führerschein mit, das war kein problem, als sie im wagen schauten und 4 seehunde sahen, wurden sie verrückt. Ich sagte ihnen, dass es dressierte sind und ich sie jetzt zum futterplatz nach hvide sande bringe. Da sagten sie, eine tolle touristenatraktion für hvide sande, da kommt freude bei den kindern auf.
Diese vier sind so dressiert, dass der angler sie nicht mehr sieht, wenn sie angreifen und ihm die heringe ihm vom paternoster zupfen. Aus weiter entfernung tauchen sie ab, schwimmen zum paternoster - zupfen die heringe ab -  und schwimmen zurück, wo sie abgetaucht sind. 
D.h. wenn einer keine heringe fängt, kann er getrost zum nachbar sagen, dass es nicht am können liegt, es sind die seehunde, so stand es im anglerboard geschrieben.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (1. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Und sind diese Seehunde dann auch so dressiert, dass sie die Heringe zu Dir bringen?:vik:|muahah::q


----------



## Uwe_H (1. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Und sind diese Seehunde dann auch so dressiert, dass sie die Heringe zu Dir bringen?:vik:|muahah::q



Ja klar bringen sie die Heringe zu Otto...die sind dann im vakuumversiegelten Laderaum der Seehunde untergebracht. Ist nur nicht leicht die Heringe dort herauszubekommen. |kopfkrat


----------



## LutzLutz (1. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@j.Breithardt:
den livebericht bekommt ihr.

ob das mit der kveite klappt weiß ich nicht aber die dicken dorsche, rotbarsche und steinbeißer sollten es schon werden und mit glück auch ne kveite und nen dicken seelachs die schon vereinzelt mal vorbeischauen

mfg lutz


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (1. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hey Otto, 
ich hab Dir ne PN gesendet.
ich hoffe wir sehen uns im mai in Vejers\Lydum 
Gruss Olav


----------



## LAC (1. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ MefoSchreck / @ Uwe-H
Ihr beiden, so ist es nicht, die seehunde bringen mir nicht die heringe. Gewinne jedoch zeit, da ich sie nicht füttern muss und kann hier genaustens, die montage für heringe erklären. Ich empfehle, dass man am heringspaternoster, wo fünf haken dran sind, vier entfernt, dadurch verliert man nicht so viele heringe.:q Außerdem könnte man gezielt, durch weitfürfe mit einem hering, die seehunde füttern - einige touristen würden für solch ein schauspiel sogar einen taler zahlen. 
Wer dieses nicht glauben will, kann auch zwei paternoster zusammen knüpfen und mit 10 haken arbeiten, da kommt freude auf, da die möglichkeit besteht, dass man dann mehrere heringe und gleichzeitig noch paternoster fängt.
Mit etwas glück, kann man damit sogar heringe vom himmel fallen lassen. Ist jedoch nicht so einfach und man muss es geschickt machen, sonst treten probleme auf, da beim nebenmann der heringseimer fehlt.

Nachsatz:
Olav-aus-zuff
Olav, pn ist nicht angekommen, email schaue ich noch nach. Habe dir etwas fertig gemacht, kleines konzept für die ausstellung, wo wir uns drüber unterhalten haben - betreffend der knorpelfische, einige sachen kommen jetzt aus barcelona.
Melde mich noch per email
Gruß Otto


----------



## elwiss (1. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Otto gibt wie immer alles !! LOL  :q

Aber jetzt mal echt: wird mit der Schleuse hauptsächlich der Salzgehalt im Fjord geregelt und nicht der Wasserstand ?
Und wozu ?

Gruß

Björn


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



elwiss schrieb:


> Otto gibt wie immer alles !! LOL :q
> 
> Aber jetzt mal echt: wird mit der Schleuse *hauptsächlich der Salzgehalt im Fjord geregelt* und nicht der Wasserstand ?
> Und wozu ?
> ...


 


Hallo Björn,#h

da Otto vermutlich durch seine Zirkusnummer keine Zeit zum antworten hat,mach ich es.
Ja,es ist wirklich so.:m


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Angelprofesor (1. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

|wavey: Hallo Jürgen, 

melde mich nach längere pause und möchte mich bedanken das du verstanden hast das ich meine Probleme mit der Deutsche schreibweise habe und aus dem Grund nicht mehr schreiben möchte. Mit dir und Otto werde ich weiterhin in Kontakt bleiben aber in Forum sehe ich für mich keinen Sinn irgend was zu schreiben da einige Kollegen keinen Verständnis haben das auch Menschen anderer Nationalitäten gerne etwas mitteilen möchten aber durch die sprach Barriere gehandikept sind. 

Gruß
Vladi |wavey:#:


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Angelprofesor schrieb:


> |wavey: Hallo Jürgen,
> 
> melde mich nach längere pause und möchte mich bedanken das du verstanden hast das ich meine Probleme mit der Deutsche schreibweise habe und aus dem Grund nicht mehr schreiben möchte. Mit dir und Otto werde ich weiterhin in Kontakt bleiben aber in Forum sehe ich für mich keinen Sinn irgend was zu schreiben da einige Kollegen keinen Verständnis haben das auch Menschen anderer Nationalitäten gerne etwas mitteilen möchten aber durch die sprach Barriere gehandikept sind.
> 
> ...


 


Hallo Vladi,#h

schön mal wieder von dir zu hören.Ich habe keine Probleme mit deiner Ausdrucksweise,und vermutlich die meisten Boardis auch nicht.:m
Denke bitte noch mal über deinen Entschluss nach.Nicht immer gibt der Klügere nach.#6
Über manchen Sachen sollte man einfach drüber stehen.Otto
wird dir bestimmt das Gleiche schreiben.

Gruß auch an deine Frau,
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## _FrenchTouch_ (2. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Angelprofesor schrieb:


> |wavey: Hallo Jürgen,
> 
> melde mich nach längere pause und möchte mich bedanken das du verstanden hast das ich meine Probleme mit der Deutsche schreibweise habe und aus dem Grund nicht mehr schreiben möchte. Mit dir und Otto werde ich weiterhin in Kontakt bleiben aber in Forum sehe ich für mich keinen Sinn irgend was zu schreiben da einige Kollegen keinen Verständnis haben das auch Menschen anderer Nationalitäten gerne etwas mitteilen möchten aber durch die sprach Barriere gehandikept sind.
> 
> ...




Also ich konnte von dir alles gut lesen !
Es gibt sogar extrem viele deutsche, die die deutsche Sprache in Grammatik und Ausdruck nicht beherrschen, also würde ich mir da an deiner Stelle keinen Kopf machen ! #6


----------



## elwiss (2. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



_FrenchTouch_ schrieb:


> Also ich konnte von dir alles gut lesen !
> Es gibt sogar extrem viele deutsche, die die deutsche Sprache in Grammatik und Ausdruck nicht beherrschen, also würde ich mir da an deiner Stelle keinen Kopf machen ! #6


 
Also, daß sehe ich jetzt auch mal so !

Gerade im HS-thread geht es doch wirklich gesittet zu, schreib bloß weiter hier, ich glaube nicht das irgendeiner was dagegen hat, und wenn
doch gehört er hier nicht hin ! |gr:
Ausserdem versteht man doch alles !
Weiter machen ! #6

Gruß

Björn


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (2. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Nachsatz:
Olav-aus-zuff
Olav, pn ist nicht angekommen, email schaue ich noch nach. Habe dir etwas fertig gemacht, kleines konzept für die ausstellung, wo wir uns drüber unterhalten haben - betreffend der knorpelfische, einige sachen kommen jetzt aus barcelona.
Melde mich noch per email
Gruß Otto[/QUOTE]

Hey otto,
ich hab die die mail nochmal über deine LAC home page gesendet.
ich melde mich die nächsten tage mal bei dir mit dem guten alten telefon


----------



## LAC (2. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Angelprofesor
Vladi, freue mich etwas von dir zu lesen. Nun spring uns nicht von der fahne, ich bitte dich vom herzen. Du solltest da drüber stehen. Ich lese mir meine postings gar nicht mehr durch und da schleichen sich reichlich fehler ein, das ist mir auch egal, denn da kommt es nicht drauf an, der inhalt ist wichtig. Du hast in deinem leben schon viel erreicht - da träumen andere von. Alter rainbow kämpfer, hast dein kapitänspatent, hast an expeditionen in nordmeer teilgenommen usw. usw. 
Die sich aufregen, dass du die deutsche sprache nicht ganz beherrscht, sind personen die selbst große probleme haben, da sie mit dem finger auf ein wort zeigen und sich dabei groß fühlen, dass sie einen fehler gefunden haben. Durchleutet man diese personen, dann stellt man fest, dass sie ganz arm dran sind und froh sein können, dass sie den angelschein bestanden haben.
Du musst es ganz locker sehen und ich würde mich freuen, wenn du weiterhin den thread - egal wie - belebst. Sollte ich etwas lesen, dass einer sich aufregt, wegen deiner schreibweise. Werde ich mir etwas mehr gedanken machen und fehlerfrei ihm einen verbraten.
Denk dran, ich will mit dir noch mal zu meiner zweiten heimat, wo du her kommst, denn ich denke immer noch an die zeit, wo wir unterwasser alles umgewühlt und reichlich fische gefangen haben. Habe gestern noch ein foto gefunden, wo wir einen rochen gefangen haben. Beim nächsten treffen, kommst du mal einen abend zu mir, dann zeige ich dir fotos und unterwasserfilme, wo du reichlich fische aber auch amphoren sehen kannst. Denk an unsere gespräche, als ich im natinal museum in zadar eine ausstellung hatte, da sollte ich etwas zu meinen arbeiten sagen, ich habe es auf deutsch gesagt, da ich nur etwa 80 wörter serbokratisch konnte - es hat keiner verstanden, es wurde übersetzt, wo auch reichlich schrott bei raus kam, war nicht schlimm, Zum schluss habe ich das glas hoch gehoben und  zivjeli gesagt - dass verstand jeder und freude kam auf.
Sag dein frauchen, sie soll ein großes bild machen - nur aus gras und es bei der ausstellung plavi salon einreichen.
Wann bist du denn in hvide sande?
Gruß Otto

Nachstaz:
Vladi, hier ist der rochen 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/picture.php?albumid=469&pictureid=36071
Gefangen im novigradsko more
Hier ein katzenhai
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/picture.php?albumid=469&pictureid=3388
gefangen im novigradsko kanal

@ Olav-aus-zuff
Habe dein mail im briefkasten von meiner frau gefunden - skype funktioniert wieder - ruf mal an, wenn du grünes licht siehst - dann unterhalten wir uns über die knorpelfische.
Gruß Otto


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (3. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Olav-aus-zuff
> Habe dein mail im briefkasten von meiner frau gefunden - skype funktioniert wieder - ruf mal an, wenn du grünes licht siehst - dann unterhalten wir uns über die knorpelfische.
> Gruß Otto




das klappt aber auch nur selten, anschreiben bei grünenn licht bei otto klappt nicht so oft, aber otto ist ja viel unterwegs und lässt den pc an. :m


----------



## LAC (3. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> das klappt aber auch nur selten, anschreiben bei grünenn licht bei otto klappt überhauptg nicht :m



Fabi, etwa drei wochen bin ich wieder mit der welt verbunden über skype - wenn grünes licht brennt, sagt dieses nicht aus, dass ich am pc sitze, sondern nur, dass der pc unter strom steht.
Wenn du unter strom stehst und bei mir anrufst, nehme ich ab, da du nicht auf der liste stehst, die mich ständig belästigen.:q
Wobei informationen, wie Hi, hi,  hallo otto oder guten morgen, ich wahr nehme und mich freue, dass die person noch lebt.

Wenn ich meinen bekannten alle einen morgengruß senden würde, dann würden einige sagen, tickt bei dem die uihr nicht mehr richtig, da sie in der nacht erst den gruß erhalten.

Fabi, du kannst vom glück sprechen, dass ich auf dein posting antworte, da du zu meinen freunden zählst. :q

Du alte ratte, reg dich nicht auf, wenn du mal nicht durch kommst.
Gruß Otto

Nachsatz: Fabi, habe gerade gesehen, dass dein grünes licht brennt und dich angerufen - gehst nicht dran - stehe ich schon auf der roten liste.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (3. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> Fabi, etwa drei wochen bin ich wieder mit der welt verbunden über skype - wenn grünes licht brennt, sagt dieses nicht aus, dass ich am pc sitze, sondern nur, dass der pc unter strom steht.
> Wenn du unter strom stehst und bei mir anrufst, nehme ich ab, da du nicht auf der liste stehst, die mich ständig belästigen.:q
> Wobei informationen, wie Hi, hi,  hallo otto oder guten morgen, ich wahr nehme und mich freue, dass die person noch lebt.
> 
> ...



hahaha ich reg mich garnicht auf mein bester, jetzt kannst wenigstens schreiben du hast mich angerufen bei grünen licht und ich bin nicht vrangegangen. hahahaha. nein bist noch nicht auf der roten liste hihi.

musste doch gucken welcher zahndoc notdienst hat, wird immer schlimmer

mfg


----------



## Uwe_H (3. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> hahaha ich reg mich garnicht auf mein bester, jetzt kannst wenigstens schreiben du hast mich angerufen bei grünen licht und ich bin nicht vrangegangen. hahahaha. nein bist noch nicht auf der roten liste hihi.
> 
> musste doch gucken welcher zahndoc notdienst hat, wird immer schlimmer
> 
> mfg



Zahndoc und Notdienst??? Hast Du Zahnschmerzen?

Kommst zu mir, den Notdienst mach ich dir auch gerne...ich hab da so diverse Utensilien mit denen man Deinen kranken Zahn einfach raussprengen könnte. Ich bin dabei!!! Un dgleich umme Ecke bei mir ist ein richtig fähiger Gebißklempner!!!


----------



## rainzor (3. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo,
jetzt bin ich für eine Woche vor Ort.

Samstag schön sonnig und warm (17 Grad). Aber sehr windig aus südlichen Richtungen.
Schleuse gut besucht, aber nicht überfüllt. Heringe aber nur vereinzelt.
Ich war dann noch am südlichen Fjord, gut Barsch und Rotaugen gefangen, aber nur sehr kleine.

Heute stark bewölkt und kalt (5 Grad). Starker, eisiger Westwind.
An der Scleuse recht leer, Heringe wieder nur sehr wenige.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



rainzor schrieb:


> Hallo,
> jetzt bin ich für eine Woche vor Ort.
> 
> Samstag schön sonnig und warm (17 Grad). Aber sehr windig aus südlichen Richtungen.
> ...


 



Hallo Rainer,#h

du führst die Berichterstattung fort? Klasse.#6

Wünsche dir einen schönen Urlaub und allzeit eine  volle Pfanne Fisch.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## rainzor (3. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Danke Jürgen,
weitere Berichte folgen mehr oder weniger regelmäßig.

Zum Haringsangeln konnte ich mich noch nicht durchringen, es sind einfach noch zu wenige da.
War eben wieder am Fjord. Sehr viel Bewegung im Wasser, selbst das Schilf ist ständig am wackeln. Vor dem Durchfluß zu den südlichen Ausläufern brodelte das Wasser förmlich.

Ich hab' es heute mal mit ganz leichtem Geschirr versucht.
Neben ein paar kleinen Barschen und Rotaugen gab es eine halbwegs vernüftige Rotfeder. Und der absolute Hammer, 20 bis 30 Stichlinge, max. 3 cm lang. Hatte ich bis jetzt mit der Angel noch nie gefangen.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (3. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Zahndoc und Notdienst??? Hast Du Zahnschmerzen?
> 
> Kommst zu mir, den Notdienst mach ich dir auch gerne...ich hab da so diverse Utensilien mit denen man Deinen kranken Zahn einfach raussprengen könnte. Ich bin dabei!!! Un dgleich umme Ecke bei mir ist ein richtig fähiger Gebißklempner!!!



hi uwe der zahn ist doch schon draussen#6


----------



## FangeNichts5 (3. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



rainzor schrieb:


> Ich hab' es heute mal mit ganz leichtem Geschirr versucht.
> Neben ein paar kleinen Barschen und Rotaugen gab es eine halbwegs vernüftige Rotfeder. Und der absolute Hammer, 20 bis 30 Stichlinge, max. 3 cm lang. Hatte ich bis jetzt mit der Angel noch nie gefangen.
> 
> Gruß
> Rainer


 
Wie hast du das denn hinbekommen? Würde mich mal interessieren|rolleyes


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> hi uwe der zahn ist doch schon draussen#6


 



Liegt ja wohl auf der Hand.:m
Den Wolfsburgern wird vom Magath jeder Zahn gezogen.:q:q

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (3. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



rainzor schrieb:


> Danke Jürgen,
> weitere Berichte folgen mehr oder weniger regelmäßig.
> 
> Zum Haringsangeln konnte ich mich noch nicht durchringen, es sind einfach noch zu wenige da.
> ...



Rainer, 
dann ist ja was los im schilf, sind sicherlich alles jungfische. Stichlinge fangen ist schon lustig - da sie zupfen wie eine rotauge. Wo angelst du denn am ausläufer?
Die größeren barsche stehen fast alle etwas tiefer, ab 2 m tiefe ziehen sie ihre runde.
Gruß Otto

@ Wolfsburg Virus
Fabi, dass du den anruf nicht angenommen hast, kann ich verstehen, denn bei zahnschmerzen und einer dicken backe, verzerrt sich alles ein bischen, man weiss zwar was man sagt, aber die laute versteht der andere nicht.:q
Wie sagt man so schön: mit vollem mund spricht man nicht.:q:q
Wünsche dir gute besserung und versuche den zahn zu retten, nicht das du ihn verlierts, dann lispelst du die erste zeit. Wobei es auch was gutes hat, denn mit etwas übung, kannst du dann später durch die zahnlücke laut pfeifen ohne finger, z.b. wenn beim fussballspiel ein spieler von werder bremen, nicht so spielt, wie du es gerne möchtest. :q
Melde dich mal nach der betäubungsspritze - möchte mal wieder lachen.:q:q
Ich hoffe frauchen geht es gut und bestell ihr einen schönen gruß.


----------



## rainzor (3. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Wie hast du das denn hinbekommen? Würde mich mal interessieren|rolleyes


 
16er Haken mit einer Made, recht kleiner Pose und Vorfachtiefe. 

@Otto

Vom berühmten Steg am südlichen Ende. Vor den Rohren ist echt die Hölle los, aber durch das ganze Schilf kann man da ja nicht angeln. Irgend etwas großes jagt dort auch regelmäßig. 
Auf der Landseite stinkt es bei diesen Rohren ganz gewaltig nach Raubtier. Es scheint da wohl ein Fuchs oder Marder oder änliches zu hausen.
Otto, bist du diese Woche evtl. mal an der Schleuse?

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## LAC (3. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



rainzor schrieb:


> 16er Haken mit einer Made, recht kleiner Pose und Vorfachtiefe.
> 
> @Otto
> 
> ...



Rainer,
der steg ist nicht der beste angelplatz, an der schilfkante kann man kleine barsche fangen - auf 20 kleine kommt ein guter.
Das kann ich mir vorstellen, dass es an den rohren richtig rappelt, dort ist ständig strömung - dort aber auch noch an einer anderen stelle, laicht der helt - eine schnäpelart - werden bis 40 cm groß, jedoch sehr scheu und schwer zu fangen. 
Ein fuchs kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, er liebt kein wasser, marder sind reichlich hier, jedoch da am rohr? Überprüfe es mal in den nächsten tagen.
Wir können uns treffen - z.b. morgen, kurz eine nachricht senden.
Gruß Otto


----------



## rainzor (3. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Ist schon klar, daß es bessere Stellen gibt, aber man wird ja immer bequemer mit zunehmenden Alter. Und von der Bequemlichkeit ist der Steg ungeschlagen.
Vor einigen Jahren habe ich genau dort beim Steg einem Fuchs gesehen, der sich im Wasser durchs Schilf geschlagen hat und dort tote, angetrieben Fische eingesammelt hat. Und ich hatte ihn dort an mehreren Tagen gesehen, war also keine einmalige Sache.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## LAC (3. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



rainzor schrieb:


> Ist schon klar, daß es bessere Stellen gibt, aber man wird ja immer bequemer mit zunehmenden Alter. Und von der Bequemlichkeit ist der Steg ungeschlagen.
> Vor einigen Jahren habe ich genau dort beim Steg einem Fuchs gesehen, der sich im Wasser durchs Schilf geschlagen hat und dort tote, angetrieben Fische eingesammelt hat. Und ich hatte ihn dort an mehreren Tagen gesehen, war also keine einmalige Sache.
> 
> Gruß
> Rainer



Rainer,
das glaube ich dir, denn nach dem winter - d.h. nach der eiszeit, sterben reichlich fische dort, sie treiben im schilf, sie sind gutes fressen, wo auch ein fuchs zuschlägt - das glaube ich. Auf der linken seite von der strasse, wo die kanus liegen, da waren im letzten jahr hunderte von toten fischen zu sehen. 
Wobei normal, der fuchs nicht das wasser so liebt.
Gruß Otto


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (4. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@otto: der zahn ist doch schon seit dienstag draussen, ja frau gehts gut. nur zickig ist sie geworden |krach:. ich rufe nacher oder morgen mal durch.

@jürgen. wie gut das ich nichts mit wolfsburg zu tun habe ^^. naja was solls. ich hoffe bei euch ist auch soweit alles ok.


----------



## Uwe_H (4. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> Rainer,
> das glaube ich dir, denn nach dem winter - d.h. nach der eiszeit, sterben reichlich fische dort, sie treiben im schilf, sie sind gutes fressen, wo auch ein fuchs zuschlägt - das glaube ich. Auf der linken seite von der strasse, wo die kanus liegen, da waren im letzten jahr hunderte von toten fischen zu sehen.
> Wobei normal, der fuchs nicht das wasser so liebt.
> Gruß Otto



Hi Otto,

schau mal, den habe ich im Januar 2010 fotografiert, am südlichen Ende des Fjords. Dort ist gegenüber des Truppenübungsplatzes ein kleiner Parkplatz direkt am Fjord, da liegt auch ein kleines Boot im schilf. Kennst Du die Stelle?






So abwegig ist der Gedanke mti dem Fuchs gar nicht, dieser hier ist über den gefrorenen Fjord  in nördlicher Richtung geschnürt.


----------



## leif88 (4. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@LAC

Hallo Otto kannst du mir Stellen am Fjord nennen so für Barsch und Hecht?Gibt es Zander dort?
Wir sid mitte Juli vorort hoffe die Jahreszeit ist gut

Gruß Leif


----------



## FangeNichts5 (4. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



leif88 schrieb:


> Hallo Otto kannst du mir Stellen am Fjord nennen so für Barsch und Hecht?Gibt es Zander dort?
> Wir sid mitte Juli vorort hoffe die Jahreszeit ist gut
> 
> Gruß Leif


Barsche und Hechte kannst du sehr gut im südlichen Fjord fangen. Bekannt sind z. B. Nymindegab und Bork Havn (Hafeneinfahrt). Aber Otto kann dir sicher noch ne gute stelle beschreiben, weiß jetzt nicht mehr genau wo die liegt (@ Otto, ich meine diese Tiefe Stelle am Holmslandklit)|rolleyes
Zander gibt es dort nicht


----------



## rainzor (4. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@Otto

ich war eben noch mal am Fjord am Durchfluß. Jede Menge Rotaugen und auch einige Barsche gefangen. Und dieses Mal auch einige mit einer anständigen Größe. Größtes Rotauge ca. 35cm, größter Barsch ca. 30cm. Schnäpel waren aber nicht dabei.

@all

Heute wieder herrliches Wetter, den ganzen Tag Sonne und schön warm. War heute nicht an der Schleuse, kann deshalb nichts zu den Heringen sagen. Dafür habe ich Otto besucht, war absolut lohnenswert.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



rainzor schrieb:


> @Otto
> 
> ich war eben noch mal am Fjord am Durchfluß. Jede Menge Rotaugen und auch einige Barsche gefangen. Und dieses Mal auch einige mit einer anständigen Größe. Größtes Rotauge ca. 35cm, größter Barsch ca. 30cm. Schnäpel waren aber nicht dabei.
> 
> ...


 


Hallo Rainer,#h

ein Besuch bei dem "Ollen" ist immer lohnenswert.#6


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## angelnrolfman (4. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo zusammen,

hätte eine grosse Bitte, kann uns einer mal ein Update bezüglich der aktuellen Heringsfänge bei euch geben? |rolleyes Wir hatten eigentlich vor, am WE hoch zu düsen, aber wenn die Heringe sich doch noch so zurückhalten, lohnen sich die 1200 km fischtechnisch nicht wirklich.....#c
Vieleicht ist jemand so nett und bringt uns auf den neusten Stand?! #6
Wäre echt super, schönen Gruss aus der Heide!!


----------



## rainzor (4. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Rainer,#h
> 
> ein Besuch bei dem "Ollen" ist immer lohnenswert.#6
> 
> ...


 
Da kann ich die nur Recht geben. Ich kannte ihn bis heute ja nicht persönlich.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## FangeNichts5 (4. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hätte eine grosse Bitte, kann uns einer mal ein Update bezüglich der aktuellen Heringsfänge bei euch geben? |rolleyes Wir hatten eigentlich vor, am WE hoch zu düsen, aber wenn die Heringe sich doch noch so zurückhalten, lohnen sich die *1200 km* fischtechnisch nicht wirklich.....#c
> Vieleicht ist jemand so nett und bringt uns auf den neusten Stand?! #6
> Wäre echt super, schönen Gruss aus der Heide!!


 
Wie fährst du denn? Wenn wir von Bremen aus fahren, kommen wir auf knapp 500km, und Celle ist ja nicht soooo weit weg
Rainzor hatte ja berichtet, dass sie noch nicht ganz da sind, aber man schon ein paar fangen kann


----------



## angelnrolfman (4. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Wie fährst du denn? Wenn wir von Bremen aus fahren, kommen wir auf knapp 500km, und Celle ist ja nicht soooo weit weg
> Rainzor hatte ja berichtet, dass sie noch nicht ganz da sind, aber man schon ein paar fangen kann


 
Hi, Danke schonmal für die Antwort! #6 Ich muss mich korrigieren (Danke für den Hinweis!)auch mit einen "kleinen Schlenker" werden es einfache Fahrt ca. 540 km werden....)


----------



## rainzor (4. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Sind hin und zurück ja auch fast 1100km, hast also gar nicht so weit daneben gelegen.

Wenn alles klappt, werde ich morgen mal mein Glück auf Hering versuchen und berichte dann.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## LAC (5. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@leif 88
natürlich kann ich dir gute stellen für barsch und hecht nennen, es ist der alte ausläufer des fjordes bei nymindegab - südlich von der strasse. Das ganze gebiet ist gut, jedoch sollte man eine wathose haben, da man den schilfgürtel überwinden muss - wenn man nur stiefel hat, kann man nur an einigen stellen angeln - leicht zu erkennen, da der angler dort trampelwege  geschaffen hat.
Zander haben wir nicht im fjord.
Im juli, wenn du kommst, sind schon krautbänke da, die man nicht immer erkennen kann und die sich bei wind verschieben - es würde zuweit gehen, dir jetzt zu sagen, wo diese sind usw. da du dieses gebiet ja nicht kennst - geh dort hin, lauf um den ausläufer und versuche dein glück - es wird schon klappen.


@ Uwe-H
das ist ein schönes und seltenes bild, was du eingestellt hast. Ich war gerstern mit rainer (bordie rainzor) an der stelle. Natürlich zieht der fuchs durch das schilf und geht auf beute - jede nacht ziehen sie auch an der wasserkante am strand vorbei und suchen nach angeschwemmt tiere - ich erkenne es immer, wenn die haut eines vogels förmlich über den kopf gezogen wurde - habe es gestern noch rainer erzält. Habe solche mumifizierten tiere hier und ich werde sie dir mal zeigen. Grob gesagt, hat der fuchs im das fell über die ohren gezogen.
Aber glaube es mir, der fuchs ist kein angler, der ins wasser geht und fische fängt, wobei er durch das schilf stöbert um nach beute sucht z.b. gelege ausplündert und angeschwemmte fische frisst.
Hatte auch einen hier, der kannte mich schon mit dem namen. Stelle mal später einige fotos ein.

@ Rainzor
Rainer, nicht schlecht dein fang, hast du dort geangelt, wo ich es dir gezeigt habe bzw. an der stelle, wo wir die fische beobachtet haben. Dort sieht man ja ein naturschauspiel ersten ranges.
Mit tauwurm oder made machst du sie verrückt dort.
Waren nette stunden und die sonne hat auch gelacht.
Gruß Otto

@angelnrolfman
betreffend der heringe kann ich nur berichten, dass die wenigen male wo ich dort war, gut heringe gefangen worden sind. Einige hatten die eimer voll, andere nicht - nun habe ich nicht gefragt - bei denen, die nur wenige hatten - ob sie sich gerade eine angel gekauft haben bzw. noch nicht lange am angeln sind. Jedenfalls sah es gut aus - vor wenigen tagen war ich da, da standen auch welch auf der fjordseite und haben welche gefangen.
Donnerstag bin ich erneut dort, dann werde ich mal berichten, wie es aussieht.


----------



## rainzor (5. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Otto

Ja, ich habe es an den Rohren versucht, wo wir die Fische beobachtet haben. Und wie schon geschrieben, richtig schön große dabei.
Dein Bild wird nicht angezeigt. Es erscheint nur der Link.

@ all

Die Heringe müssen heute warten. Irgendwie haut das Wetter nicht hin. 7 Grad, richtig stürmisch aus westlichen Richtungen und Regen.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## LAC (5. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Rainzor

Rainer,
die stelle ist nicht schlecht, egal was du da am haken machst, es muss sich nur bewegen und darf keine fischform haben - dann werden sie verrückt. Wenn du eine fischform nimmst, fällst du nicht mehr auf, da dort hunderte sich tummeln. Heute hat wirklich in den nachmittagsstunden ein scharfer wind geblasen - inge hat mir gerade gesagt, dass am wochenende die sonne voll scheinen soll - so wurde es im fernsehen durchgegeben.
Werde jetzt mal fummeln, damit ich das bild vom fuchs der meinen namen schon kannte einstelle und ein foto wo ich nichtz weit von der stelle mal aufgeräumt habe.
Wenn ich nicht doof bin, werden sie in einigen minuten erscheinen.
Gruß otto
Hier das erste foto, die aufräumaktion
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/picture.php?albumid=543&pictureid=4124


----------



## Harti (5. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Vladi,#h
> 
> schön mal wieder von dir zu hören.Ich habe keine Probleme mit deiner Ausdrucksweise,und vermutlich die meisten Boardis auch nicht.:m
> Denke bitte noch mal über deinen Entschluss nach.Nicht immer gibt der Klügere nach.#6
> ...



@ Vladi
lass dich bitte nicht entmutigen hier im AB weiter aktiv teilzunehmen, trotz der Sprachbarrieren. Deutschland ist doch bekanntermaßen ein "Multikultiland"!:m
Es ist schon Klasse, dass jemand von deiner Erfahrung das Board bereichert und postet. Wie hier schon geschrieben kommt es nicht auf die korrekte Grammatik an sondern auf den Inhalt. Also mach weiter!!!#6

Ich habe einen interessanten Beitrag in einem anderen Forum über die deutsche Sprache gefunden und zitiere:

 "Zur Rechtsschreibung:
Nach eienr Stidue der Cmabridge Uinverstiaet, ist es eagl in wiehcer Reiehnfogle die Bchustebaen in Woeretrn vokrmomen. Es ist nur'withcig,dsa.s der ertse und lettze Bchusatbe an der ricthgien Stiele snid, Der Rset knan total falcsh sein und man knan es onhe Porbelme leesn.' Das ist, wiel das mneschilche Geihrn nciht jeden B.chustbaen liset sodnern das Wrod als gaznes."


Ich denke, damit ist alles gesagt!|wavey:


@raiznor
Schöne Berichterstattung im Sinne HS aktuell. Berichte mal fleißig weiter, damit ich mich "schon warm laufen" kann bis zu meinem Urlaub in 3 Wochen.

Torsten


----------



## LAC (5. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hier ist der fuchs.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/picture.php?albumid=4102&pictureid=36148
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/picture.php?albumid=4102&pictureid=36147
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/picture.php?albumid=4102&pictureid=36149

@ Nachsatz
@ Harti
Das ist super, deine cmabrighe stidue.
Hab alles verstanden - ich kenne mich dami aus,  erinnert mich an mein dänisch. 
Super!
Gruß - jetzt antworte ich deine pn.
Otto


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> Hier ist der fuchs.
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/picture.php?albumid=4102&pictureid=36148
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/picture.php?albumid=4102&pictureid=36147


 



Man Otto,#h

der ist doch genauso ausgestopft wie deine Seehunde.|supergri

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (5. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Man Otto,#h
> 
> der ist doch genauso ausgestopft wie deine Seehunde.|supergri
> 
> ...



Jürgen, 
das stimmt, ich habe mehrere davon, einen im liegen, einen der die ohren spitzt, einer der läuft und einen roten fuchs nachts im bett. 
Gruß Otto


----------



## rainzor (5. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Nachdem der Regen heute Nachmittag aufgehört hatte, bin ich doch noch zur Schleuse. 

Zuerst die gute Nachricht: Sehr wenige Angler, Platz ohne Ende.
Und die schlechte Nachricht: Ich habe nicht einen Hering gesehen, weder bei mir, noch bei anderen.

Durch den starken Wind war die Nordsee ca. 1m höher als der Fjord. Fast alle Tore waren offen, daß Ganze hatte etwas von Wildwasser.

Allerdings hatte mir ein anderer Angler erzählt, daß gestern ganz hervorragend gefangen wurde.


Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Harti (5. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Man Otto,#h
> 
> der ist doch genauso ausgestopft wie deine Seehunde.|supergri
> 
> ...



Hallo Jürgen,

also mir hat man beigebracht:
"um ein Fuchs zu sein, reicht es nicht aus einen langen Schwanz zu haben und zu stinken "

@Otto
perfekt! Muss morgen mal in der Firma abklären ob ich schon am Do. 21.04. weg komme. Wäre super nach dem verpatzten Herbsttreffen!

Gruß
Torsten

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## wulliw (5. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

hallo an alle.#h#h

ich fahre im juni nach borg havn. und möchte nun auch mal brandungsangeln in der nordsee machen. kann mir jemand gute stellen sagen?? da es das erste mal an der nordsee ist, bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher wie schwer die bleie sein sollten.reichen 100-120 gr. oder sollten es mehr sein. bin beim brandungsangel noch nicht so erfahren. 

danke schon mal im vorraus .

gruß aus hannover. andreas#h#h#h


----------



## LAC (5. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



wulliw schrieb:


> hallo an alle.#h#h
> 
> ich fahre im juni nach borg havn. und möchte nun auch mal brandungsangeln in der nordsee machen. kann mir jemand gute stellen sagen?? da es das erste mal an der nordsee ist, bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher wie schwer die bleie sein sollten.reichen 100-120 gr. oder sollten es mehr sein. bin beim brandungsangel noch nicht so erfahren.
> 
> ...



Andreas,
etwa 7 km entfernt von bork havn liegt die nordsee, ab nymindegab in nördlicher richtig, ist es gut für brandungsangeln. Nun lese ich, dass du noch nicht so erfahren im brandungsangeln bist, dann würde ich dir empfehlen, dieses in hvide sande zu machen, da du dort stellen findest, die unterschiedliche strömungen aufweisen, durch die molen usw. Da geht es immer, wenn die nordsee glatt ist geht es mit 150 gr - kommen wellen brauchst du einen anker.
Findest du am strand muschelfelder, solltest du etwas nördlicher gehen und dort dann anglen - dort ist in der nordsee ein muschelbank vorgelagert, die von platte und ander fische gerne aufgesucht wird. Denke daran, dass die strömung von nord nach süd geht - deshalb etwas weiter nördlicher gehen, wenn muschelfelder am strand sichtbar sind.
Wünsche dir viel erfolg.
Gruß Otto


----------



## wulliw (5. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

moin otto. #h

vielen dank für deine tipps. die mole in HS hatte ich eh im auge gehabt. weil auf hering war ich dort schon mal. also weiß ich ungefähr wo du meinst. was ist denn besser? die nord oder die süd mole??

vieleicht trifft man sic ja mal in HS.  

gruß aus hannover.
andreas#h#h#h#h


----------



## LAC (5. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Harti schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> 
> also mir hat man beigebracht:
> "um ein Fuchs zu sein, reicht es nicht aus einen langen Schwanz zu haben und zu stinken "
> ...



@ Torsten
mach das mit dem 21. - alles klar

Deine zeilen: um ein Fuchs zu sein, reicht es nicht aus einen langen Schwanz zu haben und zu stinken
Verstehe ich nicht |supergri - mein gehirn kann nicht nur ein wort erfassen, sondern sofort mehrere - bin ich jetzt ein wilder fuchs, weil ich stinke und schwanzlange sätze erfassen kann.
Gruß Otto


----------



## Harti (5. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Torsten
> mach das mit dem 21. - alles klar
> 
> Deine zeilen: um ein Fuchs zu sein, reicht es nicht aus einen langen Schwanz zu haben und zu stinken
> ...



@ Otto
ich lasse hier mal der Interpretation des Satzes freien lauf.

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## fischflotz (6. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

ja ja, so mancher hat einen Schwanz wie ein Fuchs. Nicht so lang aber so buschig.


----------



## LAC (6. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



wulliw schrieb:


> moin otto. #h
> 
> vielen dank für deine tipps. die mole in HS hatte ich eh im auge gehabt. weil auf hering war ich dort schon mal. also weiß ich ungefähr wo du meinst. was ist denn besser? die nord oder die süd mole??
> 
> ...



moin andreas,
ich ziehe die nördliche mole vor, da sie länger ist und ich weiter ins meer werfen kann. Da die strömung von nord nach süd geht, hast du auf der südlichen seite dieser mole, meisten keine große strömung. Außerdem kannst du auch vom strand dort, am anfang der mole auf der südlichen seite angeln und wenn das wetter es erlaubt, auch von der nördlichen seite.

Zur südlichen mole kann ich nichts sagen, da ich dort noch nicht geangelt habe, außer, dass dort auf der südlichen seite ein neuer strand angelegt wurde und sie ständig dort sand baggern - kenne jedoch einheimische kinder, die sich dort die plattfische am strand sammeln, wenn sie aus dem saugrohr des schiffes fliegen. Dieses ist der grund, weil ich diesen platz noch nicht besucht habe - da ständig der grund dort aufgewühlt wird. Wobei fische dort auch sind, sonst würden sie nicht aus den saugrohren fliegen.

Zum heringsangeln bzw. wenn du auf hornfisch gehen willst, würde ich dir jedoch den platz an der schleuse empfehlen, da hast du eine größere chance, da sie dort konzentriert vorkommen - du kannst sie auf der fjord sowie meerseite überlisten und je nach windlage, dir die seiten aussuchen ob nord oder süd.

So wie ich mich entsinne, hat mein freund torsten (Bordie Harti) im südlichen bereich des holmslansklit d.h. am anfang vom ringköbing fjord auf der seeseite - vom strand aus, gut  makrele oder hering gefangen - kann es nicht mehr genau sagen - glaube jedoch makrele mit der spinnrute.
Vielleicht stellt er es richtig und wird sich melden, wenn ich was falsches geschrieben habe - jedenfalls hat er gut gefangen.
Dort wo du wohnst in bork havn fließt die lydum au d.h. im untzeren bereich, wird sie falen au genannt im fjord - dort kannst du gut barsche angeln.
Mit dem treffen ist das ein problem, bin ja kein berufsangler, der täglich am wasser ist. Kannst ja mal durchbimmeln, wenn du in der gegend bist.
Gruß Otto

@ Fischflotz
deien zeilen: ja ja, so mancher hat einen Schwanz wie ein Fuchs. Nicht so lang aber so buschig. 
Damit kann man gut malen, da er wie ein pinsel ist - marder haar ist jedoch unschlagbar, nicht vom geruch, sondern von der beweglichkeit.
Ich habe mal einen bär gesehen, der war buschig. Habe mich richtig erschrocken im zeitalter von gilette. Habe ihn bearbeitet und fein säuberlich meinen namen reingeschnitten. Jetzt erkennt jeder naturliebhaber ihn, dass ich ihn schon markiert habe.


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> moin andreas,
> ich ziehe die nördliche mole vor, da sie länger ist und ich weiter ins meer werfen kann. Da die strömung von nord nach süd geht, hast du auf der südlichen seite dieser mole, meisten keine große strömung. Außerdem kannst du auch vom strand dort, am anfang der mole auf der südlichen seite angeln und wenn das wetter es erlaubt, auch von der nördlichen seite.
> 
> Zur südlichen mole kann ich nichts sagen, da ich dort noch nicht geangelt habe, außer, dass dort auf der südlichen seite ein neuer strand angelegt wurde und sie ständig dort sand baggern - kenne jedoch einheimische kinder, die sich dort die plattfische am strand sammeln, wenn sie aus dem saugrohr des schiffes fliegen. Dieses ist der grund, weil ich diesen platz noch nicht besucht habe - da ständig der grund dort aufgewühlt wird. Wobei fische dort auch sind, sonst würden sie nicht aus den saugrohren fliegen.
> ...


 


Otto,#h

muß aber schon eine Weile her sein.Diese Modeerscheinung 
hat sich bei den jungen Bärinnen doch schon vor etlichen
Jahren geändert.|supergri
Oder sprichst du von einer Bärin,die ich auch kenne?|kopfkrat

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## LAC (6. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Otto,#h
> 
> muß aber schon eine Weile her sein.Diese Modeerscheinung
> hat sich bei den jungen Bärinnen doch schon vor etlichen
> ...




Jürgen, ich sah vor meinen augen, einen unheimlichen bär, ich war im rausch, sonst hätte ich nicht mein monogramm dort hinterlassen. Wenn ich jedoch überlege, muss es eine bärin gewesen sein, da dieser bär sehr zahm war und mir keinen in die fresse gehauen hat, was ja normal ein bär machen würde.
Außer ich treffe aus dem "deutsche zoo" einen berliner bär, da lasse ich jedoch die finger von, da ich diese zucht sofort erkenne  - sie treten zwar oft in erscheinung, sind mir aber zu zahm und glitschig, oft wissen sie nicht was sie tun und werden von den artgenossen ausgestoßen.

Jürgen, es ist verdammt schwer, den richtigen bär zu finden - ich kann vom glück reden, dass ich bei der suche nie leer ausgegangen bin - viele laufen draußen rum und suchen einen, sie glauben wir wären in alaska, wo sie neben der mülltonne im garten stehen.|supergri

Du bist ein kleiner schweinehund - ich hoffe ja nicht dass du sie uns vertreibst.|supergri

Gruß vom bärenfänger


----------



## Uwe_H (6. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Also, Füchse konnte ich keine sehen...das hat nicht geklappt.

Ich kann euch aber sagen, dass Füchse so erbärmlich stinken, dass die Jagdhunde die toten Biester nicht gerne apportieren.
Besitzer von empfindlichen Jagdhunden nehmen dann zum Training und zu Prüfungen Füchse, die sie selbst gewaschen, schamponiert und geföhnt haben.
Das sind die Erscheinungen in der Jägerszene.

Buschige Bären sieht man heutzutage wirklich selten, diese Spezies ist vom aussterben bedroht und wird verdrängt durch einen Artgenossen der evolutionsbedingt stark im Vormarsch ist. Hierbei handelt es sich um den nordamerikanischen Nacktbären, dieser ist resistent gegen einen kanadischen Virenstamm dem unsere buschigen Bären hilflos ausgesetzt sind.
So verhält es sich auch mit diesem Neozoen in unserer Fauna ähnlich wie mit Regenbogenforellen und amerikanischen Flusskrebsen. Die heimischen Arten werden von eingeschleppten Krankheiten befallen denen sie hilflos ausgesetzt sind. Dieser kanadische Virenstamm, der zum ersten Male von den Herren Wilkinson und Gilette entdeckt wurde, befällt buschige Bären, vorwiegend die weiblichen dieser Art und diese buschigen Bärinnen werden von einem unglaublichen Zwang befallen, sich ständig rasieren zu müssen. So gleichen sich die heimischen Arten immer mehr den eingewanderten Arten an. Mittlerweile wird auch schon häufig von dem Phänomen berichtet, dass nicht nur die weiblichen Tiere sondern auch die männlichen vom Enthaarungszwang befallen werden.
Es ist nun zu befürchten, dass die heimischen, mittlerweile enthaarten Bären, in langen harten Wintern gesundheitlichen Schaden davontragen und somit das Fortbestehen der Population gefährdet ist.

Man sieht auch hier, nicht alles was über den großen Teich zu uns herüberschwappt ist ein echter Fortschritt und von großem Nutzen für Fauna und Flora.


----------



## Uwe_H (6. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



wulliw schrieb:


> moin otto. #h
> 
> vielen dank für deine tipps. die mole in HS hatte ich eh im auge gehabt. weil auf hering war ich dort schon mal. also weiß ich ungefähr wo du meinst. was ist denn besser? die nord oder die süd mole??
> 
> ...



Hi Andreas, vermutlich hat sich die Südmole im Juni sowieso erledigt: http://www.hvidesande.dk/de/kontakt/news.asp

Da muss man mal schauen inwiefern die Baumaßnahmen den Angelbetrieb zulassen.


----------



## fischflotz (6. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Hi Andreas, vermutlich hat sich die Südmole im Juni sowieso erledigt: http://www.hvidesande.dk/de/kontakt/news.asp
> 
> Da muss man mal schauen inwiefern die Baumaßnahmen den Angelbetrieb zulassen.


Weis man ab wann genau die Molen gesperrt werden? Der Mai ist lang.


----------



## fischflotz (6. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Was man hier alles über Füchse und Bären lehrnt?!#6
Ich wußte doch hier erfärt man nicht nur vie über HS, man lehrnt auch viel für´s Leben.


----------



## FangeNichts5 (6. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Hi Andreas, vermutlich hat sich die Südmole im Juni sowieso erledigt: http://www.hvidesande.dk/de/kontakt/news.asp
> 
> Da muss man mal schauen inwiefern die Baumaßnahmen den Angelbetrieb zulassen.


 
So wie das aussieht, ist auch die Nordmole betroffen? oder irre ich mich?|kopfkrat


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



fischflotz schrieb:


> Was man hier alles über Füchse und Bären lehrnt?!#6
> Ich wußte doch hier erfärt man nicht nur vie über HS, *man lehrnt auch viel für´s Leben*.


 



Deshalb gibt es diesen Thread ja auch.:m

Über Heringe kannst du in jedem anderen Board was
nachlesen.
Aber für die wahre Schule des Lebens gibt es hier mehr.
Deshalb arbeitet Otto ja auch schon seit Jahren an seiner
Dressurnummer für Seehunde und Angler.|znaika:

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Uwe_H (6. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



fischflotz schrieb:


> Was man hier alles über Füchse und Bären lehrnt?!#6
> Ich wußte doch hier erfärt man nicht nur vie über HS, man lehrnt auch viel für´s Leben.



Quasi wie in der V HS...|kopfkrat


----------



## Uwe_H (6. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Deshalb arbeitet Otto ja auch schon seit Jahren an seiner
> Dressurnummer für Seehunde und Angler.|znaika:
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen |wavey:



Die Seehunde hat er ja prima im Griff, ich fürchte nur die Angler, die sind nicht zu dressieren. Die lassen sich höchstens von den Seehunden dressieren! |rolleyes


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Die Seehunde hat er ja prima im Griff,* ich fürchte nur die Angler, die sind nicht zu dressieren*. Die lassen sich höchstens von den Seehunden dressieren! |rolleyes


 

@ Uwe,#h

eben deshalb arbeitet er ja auch schon Jahrelang (vergeblich)
an der Nummer.#d


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Hi Andreas, vermutlich hat sich die Südmole im Juni sowieso erledigt: http://www.hvidesande.dk/de/kontakt/news.asp
> 
> Da muss man mal schauen inwiefern die Baumaßnahmen *den Angelbetrieb zulassen*.


 


Mich interessiert wesentlich mehr,inwiefern die Laichzüge der
Fische (Hering,Hornhecht,Lachs und Mefo) davon beeinträchtigt werden.|kopfkrat

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## leif88 (6. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Weiß jemand wie lange die Baumaßnahmen dauern?;-)
Da steht aber jetzt nicht von der Nordmole oder habe ich mich verlesen?

Gruß Leif


----------



## Uwe_H (6. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Mich interessiert wesentlich mehr,inwiefern die Laichzüge der
> Fische (Hering,Hornhecht,Lachs und Mefo) davon beeinträchtigt werden.|kopfkrat
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen |wavey:



Die Frage ist natürlich vollkommen berechtigt Jürgen.
Ich hab das mal so hier eingestellt weil es ja explizit ums Angeln auf der Südmole geht. Wenn die verlegt wird, dann, ist da vermutlich auch gesperrt, also nix mit Angeln.

Die Nordmole wird ja nicht verändert, die bleibt ja wie sie ist. So wie ich das verstanden habe, wird lediglich die Südmole 300m nach Süden verlegt und dann auf das Maß der Nordmole in die See gebaut.

Die Strömungsverhältnisse werden sich sicherlich verändern, welche Auswirkungen das hat, dazu kann ich nichts sagen, dazu fehlt mir auch die Ahnung.
Aber interessieren würde es mich auch.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (6. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo kommt einer mitte Juni noch nach HvideSande ? Ich bin ab dem 18.06 ne Woche bei Otto.

mfg


----------



## rainzor (6. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Die Nordmole wird ja nicht verändert, die bleibt ja wie sie ist. So wie ich das verstanden habe, wird lediglich die Südmole 300m nach Süden verlegt und dann auf das Maß der Nordmole in die See gebaut.


 
Wenn ich das Bild richtig deute, wird aber auch die Nordmole verlängert. Die Frage ist natürlich, ab wann diese Bauarbeiten beginnen.

Heute habe ich es noch mal mit den Heringen versucht. Westlich der Schleuse auf der Seeseite. 10 Stück in 1,5 Std., bei den anderen lief es auch nicht besser. 
Immer noch ein recht steifer Westwind, dadurch haben sich alle Angler im Windschatten auf der Fjordseite gedrängt. Dort war kein Platz mehr zu bekommen. Ich weiß aber nicht, wie dort gefangen wurde.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## angler1996 (6. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

http://fiskernes-fremtid.dk/?p=422

so soll es wohl mal aussehen. Das schaftt ja völlig neue Angelbedingungen#h
Gruß A.


----------



## Uwe_H (6. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

An der Nordmole ändert sich ausser der gebogenen Nase nicht viel...ganz abgesehen davon, dass sich scheinbei die Küstenlinie auf der Nordseite ein gutes Stück weit landeinwärts bewegen wird.

Ich bin da echt gespannt wie sich das entwickelt.

@WolfsburgVirus: Ich dachte Du bist in Blavand? Hängst jetzt noch ne Woche Lydum dran? Dann werden wir uns zwangsläufig mal über den Weg laufen, wird sich kaum vermeiden lassen. #c
Ich hoffe nur, dass wir Deinen Urlaub nicht versauen...:c


----------



## kenito (6. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Moin, was schätzt ihr wie lange dauert es?


Gruß Kenneth


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Die Frage ist natürlich vollkommen berechtigt Jürgen.
> Ich hab das mal so hier eingestellt weil es ja explizit ums Angeln auf der Südmole geht. Wenn die verlegt wird, dann, ist da vermutlich auch gesperrt, also nix mit Angeln.
> 
> Die Nordmole wird ja nicht verändert, die bleibt ja wie sie ist. So wie ich das verstanden habe, wird lediglich die Südmole 300m nach Süden verlegt und dann auf das Maß der Nordmole in die See gebaut.
> ...


 

Hallo Uwe,#h

war auch keine Kritik,sondern hat auch mich interessiert,
hätte ich den Gedankengang gar nicht gehabt.
Würde halt gerne wissen,ob allein die Unruhe im Wasser
die Fischzüge beeinflusst.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



kenito schrieb:


> Moin, was schätzt ihr wie lange dauert es?
> 
> 
> Gruß Kenneth


 

Schau dir den von Uwe eingestellten Link mal an,dort
steht es (bis 2012).

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## FangeNichts5 (6. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hoffentlich beeinflusst das nicht das angeln auf der Nordmole, diese wollte ich dieses Jahr eigentlich hauptsächlich in Angriff nehmen


----------



## Uwe_H (6. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



kenito schrieb:


> Moin, was schätzt ihr wie lange dauert es?
> 
> 
> Gruß Kenneth



Lange!!!

Was meinst Du?

Mein Tee zieht zwei Minuten, die Kaffeemaschine braucht 10 Minuten bis sie hochgefahren ist, bis sich ein Bär rasiert hat dauert es ne halbe Stunde, bis Hvide Sande fahre ich ungefähr 9 Stunden mit dem Auto, und bis die Molen fertig sind wird es bestimmt Winter.

Wenn die jetzt einen neuen Parkplatz für den neuen südlichen Strandabschnitt angelegt haben, dann siehst Du aber auch, wo im Tourismus die Prioritäten gelegt werden. Selbst wenn die Schleuse vollsteht, die 50 Angler sind nicht diejenigen die die Finanzkraft in Hvide Sande maßgeblich erhöhen.
Und ich glaube nicht, dass es zur Entschädigung entgangener Angelfreuden Freifahrten auf der Solea oder sonst einem anderen Seelenverkäufer geben wird. #d

Bleibt mal ein bisschen was geschmeidig, ist doch schön wenn die Angelplätze auf den Molen wegfallen in diesem Jahr, dann wird es an der Schleuse kuscheliger und man kommt mit seinen Nachbarn ins Gespräch.
Vor drei Jahren hatte ich mit nem Osteuropäer sehr sehr nette Gespräche, der hat immer nur "meine Fresse" zu mir gesagt wenn ich mal wieder seine Montage geangelt habe. Ich hatte Spaß und reichlich Hering, seine Quote ging natürlich in den Keller, aber dafür hatte ich nen Angelschein. #h


----------



## Uwe_H (6. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Uwe,#h
> 
> war auch keine Kritik,sondern hat auch mich interessiert,
> hätte ich den Gedankengang gar nicht gehabt.
> ...



Diese Baumaßnahmen werden vermutlich mit gewaltigen Sandbewegungen unter Wasser einhergehen. Das kann Nährstoffe aufwühlen und Fische anlocken, das kann die Brühe trübe machen, die Molenköpfe werden die Strömungsverhältnisse verändern, ich denke, da kann vieles passieren was wir gar nicht absehen und kontrollieren können.
Diejenigen die wissen was passiert werden es bestimmt nicht verraten um das Projekt nicht zu gefährden.
Ich habs auch nicht als Kritik aufgefasst Jürgen. Passt schon.


----------



## Angelprofesor (6. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Harti schrieb:


> @ Vladi
> lass dich bitte nicht entmutigen hier im AB weiter aktiv teilzunehmen, trotz der Sprachbarrieren. Deutschland ist doch bekanntermaßen ein "Multikultiland"!:m
> Es ist schon Klasse, dass jemand von deiner Erfahrung das Board bereichert und postet. Wie hier schon geschrieben kommt es nicht auf die korrekte Grammatik an sondern auf den Inhalt. Also mach weiter!!!#6
> 
> ...


 

#hHallo Freunde,
ich habe etwas sensibel reagiert aber eure Worte haben mich ermutigt weiterhin dabei zu bleiben. Ich werde noch mehr achten auf meine Schreibweise und mit Kritik leichter umgehen.

@Otto wir beide werden so der liebe Gott will unsere Tour durch Adria durchführen. Ich hoffe das wir in Oktober wieder einige Gläser gemeinsam leeren werden und gute Gespräche fortsetzen.

@Jürgen ich hoffe das wir in Hvide Sande oder irgendwo anders einige Stunden mit Angelrute und kalten Getränk verbringen.

@Elwiss wir haben uns vergangene Jahr mehrmals getroffen aber leider keinen einzigen Wort gewechselt, das wird sich ändern.

@French Touch, danke für deine Unterstützung, hoffe das wir uns in HS treffen. 

@ Danke Harti
Gruß aus HR - Kroatien - Vladi. #h #: :#2: #g


----------



## rainzor (6. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> An der Nordmole ändert sich ausser der gebogenen Nase nicht viel...


 

Aber auch das bedeutet eine Verlängerung von ca. 50m. Kann man bei Google Earth ja ganz gut nachmessen. 

Die Frage ist ja auch, warum auf dem Bild nicht nur der südliche Bereich rot gefärbt wurde, sondern auch der nördliche. Ich schätze, die werden beide Molen sperren.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Uwe_H (6. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@vladi: Schön, dass Du Dich nochmal für uns entschieden hast.
Manchmal muss man einfach drüberstehen und gewisse Dinge ignorieren.
Du hast doch tierisch was auf dem Kasten, ich wäre froh, ich könnte diverse Fremdsprachen so gut wie Du.
Wegen mir musst Du nicht übermässig aufpassen was Du schreibst, schreib einfach wie Dir der Schnabel gewachsen ist, das wird schon verstanden, ganz bestimmt. Und wer es nicht verstehen will, der hat ganz einfach Pech gehabt.


----------



## Angelprofesor (6. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

#h Hallo Uwe,
es ist schön zu lesen das so viel Toleranz existiert, das ist Balsam für meine Seele. Wie unsere Otto geschrieben hat, mein leben war kein Zuckersclecken aber ich habe versucht das beste daraus zu machen. Die Jahre auf dem See im dienst die Tiere zu schützen ( besonders die Walle ) waren hart aber das war mein leben, nicht nur jammern sonder selbst was tun um die Sache zu ändern, das war mein Motto. Mein leben war und ist mit Wasser verbunden. Otto war Taucher für eine bekannte Organisation und er kennt die Gepflogenheiten jeden Tierschützer.Nun ist genug vom mein Gejammer, auf ein neues. Kurz nach den Osterfeiertagen beabsichtige ich wie jedes Jahr zum 1. Mai nach Vorpommern zu fahren - Marine Neuhof bei Stralsund ( 01.05. - 06.05.2011 ) einige Heringe zu verhaften.

@ Otto

erste gute Hecht fänge am 03.04.2011 in Osekovo (Kroatien) sind auf mein Konto notiert ( 117 cm - 9,4 kg).

Gruß
Vladi. #h #: #g


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (7. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> @WolfsburgVirus: Ich dachte Du bist in Blavand? Hängst jetzt noch ne Woche Lydum dran? Dann werden wir uns zwangsläufig mal über den Weg laufen, wird sich kaum vermeiden lassen. #c
> Ich hoffe nur, dass wir Deinen Urlaub nicht versauen...:c



 @uwe, ja ich habe noch ne woche nach blavand verlängert. das musste einfach sein. versauen hmmmmm , du gehst wieder angeln und sagst wo die fische sitzen. so wie letztes jahr. dann können wir otto mal wieder zeigen wie mann angelt.

@Vladi , wann bist du in HvideSande ?
mfg


----------



## elwiss (7. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Angelprofesor schrieb:


> #hHallo Freunde,
> ich habe etwas sensibel reagiert aber eure Worte haben mich ermutigt weiterhin dabei zu bleiben. Ich werde noch mehr achten auf meine Schreibweise und mit Kritik leichter umgehen.
> 
> @Otto wir beide werden so der liebe Gott will unsere Tour durch Adria durchführen. Ich hoffe das wir in Oktober wieder einige Gläser gemeinsam leeren werden und gute Gespräche fortsetzen.
> ...


 

Das ja nen Ding !

Muß sich wirklich ändern !
Bin die Woche vor Ostern nochmal da, Kroatien ist ja gleich um die Ecke .

Gruß Björn


----------



## fischflotz (7. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@vladi
Auch wenn wir uns nicht kennen, freue ich mich das du uns hier im Board erhalten bleibst. Wenn man die Geschichten über dich liest, können wir sogar stolz sein dich hier an "Board" zu haben.
Das mit dem Schreibfehlern sollte man nicht so ernst nehmen. Wenn Otto so richtig in den Schreibwahn verfällt, muß man so manchen Satz zweimal lesen. Da werden die Wörter in windeseile in die Tastatur gehämmert und so verdreht sich so manches Wort. Wenn ich an einige posting von Carpfreak denke, wo so manches Wort verschluckt wurde und dadurch ein völlig anderer Sinn entstand. Da mußte man oft herzlich lachen. Auch wenn ich manchmal meine eigenen postings später noch mal lese, denke ich, man was hast Du denn da wieder verzapft.
Also ich denke in diesem Threat bist du gut aufgehoben, denn hier geht es echt lustig zu.


----------



## LAC (7. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Angelprofesor schrieb:


> #hHallo Freunde,
> ich habe etwas sensibel reagiert aber eure Worte haben mich ermutigt weiterhin dabei zu bleiben. Ich werde noch mehr achten auf meine Schreibweise und mit Kritik leichter umgehen.
> 
> @Otto wir beide werden so der liebe Gott will unsere Tour durch Adria durchführen. Ich hoffe das wir in Oktober wieder einige Gläser gemeinsam leeren werden und gute Gespräche fortsetzen.
> ...




@ Vladi
da freue ich mich, dass unsere zeilen dir geholfen haben - du bist neu geboren worden. Es ist eine wiedergeburt, du siehst jetzt alles nicht mehr so eng - wir sind doch gezeichnet vom leben und können alles verkraften - mir und dir muss es egal sein, was bordies über uns schreiben. Sie können alles schreiben, das belebt den thread, da sie sich öffnen und ich mir besser ein bild machen kann.
Mein kleiner fischflotz schreibt, wenn ich im scheibwahn bin, er die sätze zweimal lesen muss um sie zu verstehen - da ich wörter verdrehe. Das ist schön zu lesen, andere verstehen sie gar nicht, die denken oder schreiben der alte ist bescheuert, da haben sie auch recht - denn ich muss gar nichts schreiben, da sie ja nichts verstehen.

Vladi, wir halten das im auge mit der adria tour und wenn du in hvide sande bist, werden wir uns treffen - da gebe ich dir mein wort, nicht nur um einige gläser zu leeren, sondern auch einige stunden am gewässer zu verbringen. Freue mich schon drauf.
Gratulation für den kapitalen hecht !
Vladi, du bist ein schlingel, du hast im text: besonders die walle, bewußt einen fehler gemacht, damit sie es dreimal lesen um es zu verstehen - das ist gut so, dann prägt sich das richtig ein, dass du walschutz betrieben hast im nordmeer.
Ich setze noch ein foto ein, damit sie wissen wovon wir schreiben.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/picture.php?albumid=455&pictureid=20250
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/picture.php?albumid=455&pictureid=20252
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/picture.php?albumid=455&pictureid=20251

Nun lach doch mal - dein freund Otto


----------



## Uwe_H (7. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@WolfsburgBazille: Angeln??? Was ist das???
Natürlich geh ich auch mal angeln...aber nicht soooo häufig. Wir haben noch ein paar andere Pläne, wenn nix dazwischen kommt.
Aber wenn Du magst, dann zeig ich Dir gerne mal wie man ganz sicher keine Fische fängt, dann kannst Du es besser machen.

Ich habe in diesem Jahr noch keinerlei Fangmeldungen vorzuweisen, ich hoffe auf den ersten Mai, und einen Maibock, die Truhe ist wieder leer.

@Otto: Habt Ihr die Wildsau schon verkostet?


----------



## Angelprofesor (7. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

|wavey: ich werde ab 22.10. - 05.11.2011 in Hvide Sande sein. #h #a #g

Gruß an alle
 Vladi


----------



## Balboa (7. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



elwiss schrieb:


> Das ja nen Ding !
> 
> Muß sich wirklich ändern !
> Bin die Woche vor Ostern nochmal da, Kroatien ist ja gleich um die Ecke .
> ...


 
Hey elwiss, die Woche vor Ostern schaun wir auch wieder hin. Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja, oder woll'n wir mal schnacken wegen einem Date. Gruß Karsten


----------



## elwiss (7. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Balboa schrieb:


> Hey elwiss, die Woche vor Ostern schaun wir auch wieder hin. Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja, oder woll'n wir mal schnacken wegen einem Date. Gruß Karsten


 
Ja klar,

wir sehen uns bestimmt am Geländer, sonst können wir uns aber auch verabreden, hab' das Laptop mit, wenn das klappt mit'n Internetz..

Gruß

Björn


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@Jürgen ich hoffe das wir in Hvide Sande oder irgendwo anders einige Stunden mit Angelrute und kalten Getränk verbringen.

Gruß aus HR - Kroatien - Vladi. #h #: :#2: #g[/QUOTE]


Vladi,#h

wäre mit eine Ehre.:m
Aber dann bräuchten wir auch was,um das Bier herunter
zu spülen.Oder wir fangen direkt etwas anspruchsvoller 
an.
Wir könnten Otto ja für den Abend als Fahrer verpflichten.


Gruß ans Weibchen,

Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Angelprofesor (7. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> @Jürgen ich hoffe das wir in Hvide Sande oder irgendwo anders einige Stunden mit Angelrute und kalten Getränk verbringen.
> 
> Gruß aus HR - Kroatien - Vladi. #h #: :#2: #g


 

Vladi,#h

wäre mit eine Ehre.:m
Aber dann bräuchten wir auch was,um das Bier herunter
zu spülen.Oder wir fangen direkt etwas anspruchsvoller 
an.
*Wir könnten Otto ja für den Abend als Fahren verpflichten*.


Gruß ans Weibchen,

Jürgen |wavey:[/QUOTE]


|bigeyes Das wird nicht klappen, Otto als Fahrer ????, neeee ! der wird gebraucht bei verkostung. Anna denkt das  zum  Bier und Schnaps gut geräuscherter Speck  passt. #g #: :b

Gruß
     Vladi und Anna


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Angelprofesor schrieb:


> Vladi,#h
> 
> wäre mit eine Ehre.:m
> Aber dann bräuchten wir auch was,um das Bier herunter
> ...


 

|bigeyes Das wird nicht klappen, Otto als Fahrer ????, neeee ! der wird gebraucht bei verkostung. Anna denkt das zum Bier und Schnaps gut geräuscherter Speck passt. #g #: :b

Gruß
Vladi und Anna[/QUOTE]



@ Vladi,#h

Anna ist eine kluge Frau.#6
Das größere Problem wird wohl ein passender Termin werden.
Aber über kurz oder lang sollte sich das auch lösen lassen.


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


PS. Frag mal Otto nach meinen Pferdesteaks.|supergri


----------



## Angelprofesor (7. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

|kopfkrat Probleme sind da um sie zu lösen !. :b
Markus der 1. ist mein Hecht, jedes Jahr nehme ich einen namen aus dem Alphabet, in Jahr 2010 war es der Ludwig und für Jahr 2012 wird es Nikolaus sein.


----------



## fischflotz (7. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Vladi
> da freue ich mich, dass unsere zeilen dir geholfen haben - du bist neu geboren worden. Es ist eine wiedergeburt, du siehst jetzt alles nicht mehr so eng - wir sind doch gezeichnet vom leben und können alles verkraften - mir und dir muss es egal sein, was bordies über uns schreiben. Sie können alles schreiben, das belebt den thread, da sie sich öffnen und ich mir besser ein bild machen kann.
> _*Mein kleiner fischflotz schreibt, wenn ich im scheibwahn bin, er die sätze zweimal lesen muss um sie zu verstehen - da ich wörter verdrehe. Das ist schön zu lesen, andere verstehen sie gar nicht, die denken oder schreiben der alte ist bescheuert, da haben sie auch recht - denn ich muss gar nichts schreiben, da sie ja nichts verstehen.*_
> 
> ...



das hast Du schön geschrieben. Wenn du wüsstest, ich messe stolze 190 cm und das nicht nur in der Höhe.:vik:
Verstehen ist vielleicht der falsche Ausdruck. Ich versteh mich ja selber nicht. Erst gestern habe ich zu einem Kunden gesagt:"Wenn sie meinen ich bin blöde, dann sind sie bei mir genau richtig. Ich bin nämlich nicht doof, mir fehlt nur Verstand." Er hat es auch nicht verstanden.


----------



## rainzor (7. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo Otto,

ich habe heute die Schnäpel entdeckt. Sie stehen auf der anderen Seite vom Rohr. Schöne große Tiere und in großer Menge. Und eben sehr scheu. Eine unbedachte Bewegung und das Wasser kocht.
Den ganzen Tag war die Stelle von dänischen Anglern besetzt. Es scheint sich auch noch nicht rumgesprochen zu haben, daß die Schnäpel ganzjährig geschützt sind.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Pit der Barsch (7. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Schnäbel ??
Klär mich auf !#c


----------



## Angelprofesor (7. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Pit der Barsch schrieb:


> Schnäbel ??
> Klär mich auf !#c


 

|bigeyes Das ist dein Revier ??. aha. 

Gruß 
Vladi


----------



## rainzor (7. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Nicht Schnäbel, sondern Schnäpel.
Guckst du hier:

http://www.snaebel.dk/NR/rdonlyres/...462E396AD/63101/Tysk_Schnpel_Folder_IIudg.pdf

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## LAC (8. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Uwe
die wildsau liegt noch im gefrierfach - können wir gemeinsam essen. Sollte der veterinär einen fehler gemacht haben und wir verseucht werden von trichinen - dann leiden wir gemeinsam. Die bohren sich durch die magenwände und setzten sich im muskelfleisch fest - kann sein, dass ich die finger dann nicht mehr bewegen kann - das wäre grausam, ich kann dann nicht mehr antworten im anglerboard.
Wir ziehen uns die keule gemeinsam rein und trinken ein glas wein dazu - machen uns schöne stunden.

@ Angelprofesor
Vladi, ich habe mir den termin schon notiert, ich werde auch ein fläschchen mitbringen, diesmal werden wir auch gemeinsam angeln - ich trinke ja kaum was, deshalb kann ich als fahrer eingesetzt werden - sollte ich breit sein, rolle ich mich ein und schlafe am strand.
Jedenfalls machen wir uns einen schönen tag.
Vladi, super das foto vom hecht !

@ Fischflotz
das ist ja gewaltig, 190 cm in allen richtungen. Ich bin nur 182 cm groß - jetzt etwa 2 cm kleiner - da mein haarfön explodiert ist und ich keine haare mehr habe. Nun war ich auch mal ein kräftiger bursche mit einem gewicht um die 93 kg, jedoch jetzt schrumpfe ich wie eine trockenpflaume und habe nur noch 85 kg. 
Das ich verrückt bin, steht fest - zum glück bin ich nicht bescheuert. Nicht alles was ich schreibe, sollte man lesen, denn wenn man merkt, dass es kompliziert wird, dann sollte man sich nicht den kopf darüber zerbrechen.
Dann und wann, wenn die stimmung es zulässt, spiele ich mit den wörtern, das versteht kaum einer, andere sagen, es ist lyrik. Nun habe ich im hohen alter noch in dänemark, das berhold brecht stipendium bekommen und in seinem haus am svendborg sund auf staatskosten mehrere monate die wörter verdreht. Da erschien ein buch, wo meine texte veröffentlicht wurden. Titel: Dahinter verbirgt sich was. Sie waren handgeschrieben in schönschrift, wie ein schuljunge sie lernt |supergri nein, nein -  ich habe sie mit links auf der rechten seite geschrieben.
Jedenfalls,
wenn ich 
tot bin wird es still
um mich herum
zerreißen 
sie sich die mäuler

@ Rainzor
Rainer, das ist ein naturschauspiel ersten ranges, ich suche mal den unterwsserfilm, da wirst du verrückt, wenn du ihn siehst. Hunderte habe ich dort schon beobachtet sowie die ander stelle, die ich dir gezeigt habe - wo jedoch nur kleine zu sehen waren, sie laichen dort. Die kleinste bewegung und sie sind weg, kommen jedoch in wenigen minuten zurück. Das glaube ich, wobei sie schwer am haken zu bekommen sind - kann sein, dass sie sie reißen. Ich kann es dir nicht genau sagen ob diese schnäpelart (helt) geschützt ist, in der laichzeit ja.
Da die privaten kleinfischer sie im fjord fangen, 2006 war ein rekordjahr, 88.5 t wurden im fjord gelandet.
Hier mal ein link: 
http://www.naturriget.dk/index-filer/2007.htm
Da wird auch ein film vom helt gezeigt, aber auch zig andere, vom lachs bis zum frosch - kannst zwei tage dir die natur ansehen.
Gruß Otto


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (8. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Pit der Barsch schrieb:


> Schnäbel ??
> Klär mich auf !#c



Google ist auch dein Freund : http://www.google.de/search?q=Schnä...v&sa=X&ei=qameTb2iPMvFswbSr_T4AQ&ved=0CFUQsAQ


----------



## rainzor (8. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> Ich kann es dir nicht genau sagen ob diese schnäpelart (helt) geschützt ist, in der laichzeit ja.
> Da die privaten kleinfischer sie im fjord fangen, 2006 war ein rekordjahr, 88.5 t wurden im fjord gelandet.
> 
> Gruß Otto


 
Hiernach (roter Text) sind sie ganzjährig geschützt:

http://www.snaebel.dk/NR/rdonlyres/...462E396AD/63101/Tysk_Schnpel_Folder_IIudg.pdf

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Nimbus87 (8. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo zusammen. Meine Freundin und ich fahren vom 15.07-31.07.11 nach DK an den Nissum Fjord und wollen dort die Gewässer unsicher machen :m da wir aber noch nie in Dänemark waren, geschweige uns mit den Angeln ans Meer getraut haben wollten wir uns ein paar Infos einholen. 

Wie sieht es denn mit den Fangmöglichkeiten im Juli aus und wie sollte man ausgestattet sein, sprich was für ne Rute sollte man dort benutzen?

Gibt es dort auch schöne Süßwasserecken, wo man evtl. auch mal auf Karpfen und sonstiges gehen kann?

Vielen Dank schon mal,

Benny


----------



## LAC (8. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



rainzor schrieb:


> Hiernach (roter Text) sind sie ganzjährig geschützt:
> 
> http://www.snaebel.dk/NR/rdonlyres/...462E396AD/63101/Tysk_Schnpel_Folder_IIudg.pdf
> 
> ...



Rainer, wie gesagt ich kann es dir nicht genau sagen. Jedoch die gattung coregonus, dazu gehört auch der helt im ringköbing fjord ist eine familie der lachsartigen fische. Ich kann sie nicht alle aufzählen, fünfzig sind es bestimmt, da gehören felchen, maränen, renken usw. dazu. Der helt im ringköbing fjord, kann man nicht mit dem nordseeschnäpel - der ganzjährig geschütz ist nicht vergleichen, gehört aber zur gleichen gattung.
Das bodeseefelchen gehört auch dazu - das darf man doch auch angeln, und ich entsinne mich, dass die landesanstalt für fischerei in aalbaum in den 80ger jahren, felchen in den talsperren von NRW besetzt haben bzw. eine bestandserfassung durchgeführt haben - irgenwo liegt bei mir der plunder noch rum.
Rainer, also nicht zuschauen. wie sie schwimmen und wie sie sich verhalten, angeln ist angesagt, aber glaub es mir, sie sind nicht so leicht am haken zu bekommen.
Setze mal ein bild ein, die ich gefangen habe.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/picture.php?albumid=543
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/picture.php?albumid=543&pictureid=36258

Gruß Otto


Nachsatz:

@ Nimbus 87
Benny, du schreibst von den gewässern, d.h. meer, fjord und auen sowie put&take anlagen. Karfen sind an der westküste weniger, müsste nachschauen ob sie dort in der region vorkommen.  Barsch und hecht kannst du angeln, forellen in den auen und im meer platte und hornhecht sowie makrelen. Für jede fischart kann man eine angel kaufen  - ich brauche nur eine, dehalb ist es für mich schwer zu sagen, was für ein gerät du benötigst-
Wichtig ist nicht die angel, sondern wie und was du ihnen anbietest, dass sie danach schnappen.
Benny, bei karpfen muss du doch anfüttern zwei wochen vorher, oder macht man dieses nicht mehr.
Betreffend der ruten, kann ich dir noch eine kleine geschichte erzählen, die ich am vierwaldstätter see erlebt habe. Ein einheimischer karpfenangler hatte mich eingeladen, wir waren mit einem boot unterwegs, wobei ich nicht geangelt habe.  Er setzte sein kleines boot, direkt vor der schilfkante - mit zwei anker, das es nicht driftet. Im schilf hatte er eine schneise geschlagen, die etwa 1,5 meter breit war und drei meter lang. Dort hat er regelmäßig angefüttert. Wir stellten uns vor diese schneise , wo er angefüttert hatte und beobachten nur das schilf, dann sahen wir, wie die karpfen zum futterplatz kamen, da das schild sich bewegt in richtung futterplatz. 
Nun halte dich fest, denn es ist der hammer, womit er geangelt hat.  Kennst du eine holzstange, die man im garten setzt, damit die bohnen dort hoch wachsen, er hatte eine lange holzstange ohne rolle, an de spitze ein seil mit haken und köder. Als einer biss, hat er im hau ruck verfahren, die stange hochgehalten, d.h. mit einem schlag, den fisch aus dem wasser gezogen und über sein boot  gehalten und abgeschüttelt, der karpfen viel förmlich vom himmel - damit will ich nur sagen, wie man auch karpfen fangen kann - er hat mehrere mit dieser methode in der zeit gefangen - ich habe dieses methode bei karpfen noch nicht gesehen, beim aal habe ich es mal gesehen - pöddern nennt man es.

Man kann jedoch auch ein karpfenangel kaufen, die ist robust, da der fisch ja ganz schön dampf macht - sie ist jedoch empfindlich bei autotüren.
Mit zwei ruten im gepäck, kannst du alle fische hier angeln.
Gruß
Otto


----------



## rainzor (8. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo Otto,

ich habe heute wieder am Durchfluß geangelt. Und was soll ich sagen, 2 mal hatte ich einen Schnäpel am Haken. Einer konnte sich ins Schilff retten und ist dann ausgeschlitz. Aber den 2. konnte ich landen, 40cm. Aber da ich mir nicht sicher war, ob sie nun geschützt sind oder nicht, durfte er weiter schwimmen.
Du hast Recht, sie gehen sehr schwer an den Haken. Ich hatte es eigentlich wieder auf Rotaugen und Barsche abgesehen. Aber ab und zu war mein Köder mitten im Schnäpelschwarm und sie haben ihn komplett ignoriert. Warum dann doch mal 2 Stück gebissen haben, ich weiß es nicht.

@ Nimbus87

Ich habe vor kurzem erst etwas über den Nissum Fjord gelesen. Darin hieß es, man würde so gut wie überhaupt nicht ans Wasser kommen, einzige Möglichkeit, ihn zu beangeln, wäre vom Boot aus.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Schleie07 (8. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hey, wie sind die zurzeitigen Fänge in HS ? Wird gut gefangen ?


----------



## elwiss (9. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Ist ja eine interessante Sache mit den Schnäpeln, im letzten Jahr waren wir mit Otto so Mitte März bei der Kanu Anlegestelle in Nymindegab, da schwammen Hunderte Kiel oben, ich glaube wg. des harten Winters.
In dem Jahr waren auch die Eisbergen auf dem Fjord.
Meine Frage : wie verwertet man die Schnäpel den am besten, einfach braten oder vielleicht räuchern ?

Gruß

Björn


----------



## rainzor (9. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

So, meine Woche Hvide Sande ist auch schon wieder rum. War, wie immer, ein schöner Urlaub. Nur angeltechnisch war es dieses Jahr nicht so toll. Die ganze Woche starker bis stürmischer Wind aus West. Heringsangeln auf der Westseite war die meisten Tage nicht möglich und auf der Fjordseite so viele Angler, daß teilweise kein Platz zu bekommen war.
Auch das Angeln im Fjord war durch den Wind stark eingeschränkt. Und wenn man dann mal eine halbwegs ruhige Stelle gefunden hat, haben die vielen Stichlinge genervt. Selbst größere Haken und Tauwurm haben nichts genützt, dann haben sie sich eben von außen in den Wurm verbissen.
Aber im nächsten Urlaub werde ich wieder angreifen.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## LAC (9. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ rainzor
Rainer, dass zwei bei dir gebissen haben, sagt aus, dass du dich richtig verhalten hast, denn wenn du einen figner bewegst, sind sie verschwunden. So fängt man sie halt - hattest du als köder wurm?
Björn ( bordie elwiss) hat sie kiel oben schwimmen gesehen - der kalte winter hat sie hingestrekt, sie sind erstickt durch die eisdecke.

Heute war ja ein super tag, ich habe im garten gearbeitet, jedoch eine kleine truppe hat es auf hering versucht - haben um die 90 stück gefangen. 
Gruß Otto


----------



## Angelprofesor (10. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> @ rainzor
> Rainer, dass zwei bei dir gebissen haben, sagt aus, dass du dich richtig verhalten hast, denn wenn du einen figner bewegst, sind sie verschwunden. So fängt man sie halt - hattest du als köder wurm?
> Björn ( bordie elwiss) hat sie kiel oben schwimmen gesehen - der kalte winter hat sie hingestrekt, sie sind erstickt durch die eisdecke.
> 
> ...


 

|wavey: 90 Heringe am einen tag, SUPER ! Ich habe letztes jahr für 55 Heringe 14 Tage gebraucht.#q

Gruß
      Vladi


----------



## Gondoschir (10. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Angelprofesor schrieb:


> |wavey: 90 Heringe am einen tag, SUPER ! Ich habe letztes jahr für 55 Heringe 14 Tage gebraucht.#q
> 
> Gruß
> Vladi



Ich hoffe ja, dass das in 2 Wochen anders aussieht... |kopfkrat
Otto, sieh zu, dass ab 23. der Fisch da ist... |supergri


----------



## _FrenchTouch_ (10. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Ich fahre am 16 april nach Hive sande,
werde euch dann auch täglich berichten, 
wenns euch dadurch besser geht. 

:vik: #h


----------



## j.Breithardt (10. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



_FrenchTouch_ schrieb:


> Ich fahre am 16 april nach Hive sande,
> *werde euch danna auch täglich berichten,*
> wenns euch dadurch besser geht.
> 
> :vik: #h


 


Hallo Frenchy,#h

wird wohlwollend zur Kenntnis genommen.#6
Schönen Urlaub und viele Fische,

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (10. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Angelprofesor schrieb:


> |wavey: 90 Heringe am einen tag, SUPER ! Ich habe letztes jahr für 55 Heringe 14 Tage gebraucht.#q
> 
> Gruß
> Vladi



Vladi, es waren fünf mann, die von morgens bis etwa 15 uhr geangelt haben, waren nicht ganz zufrieden mit der stückzahl, jedoch haben sie den tag genossen. Einer wird sicherlich noch ausfürhlich berichten - ich glaube zwei mann haben diese gezogen bei offener schleuse, so wurde mir berichtet.
Vladi, um welche zeit warst du letztes jahr nochmal hier? - da die heringe nicht immer in hvide sande sind. 

@ Gondoschir
Im traum hat der liebe gott zu mir gesprochen, dass vom 23. an, reichlich heringe kommen werden. Ich habe ihm gesagt, ob er mich belügt. Nein, nein hat er gesagt, ich könnte angeln gehen und würde auch welche fangen. Also sehe ich da keine probleme. 

Gruß


----------



## elwiss (10. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Angelprofesor schrieb:


> |wavey: 90 Heringe am einen tag, SUPER ! Ich habe letztes jahr für 55 Heringe 14 Tage gebraucht.#q
> 
> Gruß
> Vladi


 
Vladi,

wir hatten schon 100-derte an einem Tag, Du kennst das doch auch, jetzt beginnt die Zeit fürn Hering. Es ist so.
Wir haben hier schon so viel diskutiert, wie und wann und mit welchen Mitteln... 
Ich denke mal fängt man und mal nicht so, nur wenn gefangen wird sollten alle fangen.
Das ist dann vielleicht der Unterschied...
Es gibt in Nordeuropa warscheinlich keinen besseren Ort zum Heringsangeln. Nabel der Welt und so..
Schön ist und bleibt jedoch die Gemeinschaft beim Angeln, ich find' das einfach gut in HS. (Trotz meines Halbwissens..)

Frage nochmal was macht man am besten mit den Schnäpeln???

Gruß

Björn


----------



## Angelprofesor (10. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo Otto, 
ich war ab den 05. bis 20. November in Hvide Sande, meine Freunde Fritz und Jahn waren ab 23. Oktober bis 13. November vor ort aber die ausbeute war minimal. #c

@ elwiss, ich habe auch " gute zeiten " gehabt, es gab tage das ich nach drei Stunden aufgehört habe zu angeln. Hvide Sande ist einfach SPITZE.

Gruß
Vladi


----------



## elwiss (10. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Angelprofesor schrieb:


> Hallo Otto,
> ich war ab den 05. bis 20. November in Hvide Sande, meine Freunde Fritz und Jahn waren ab 23. Oktober bis 13. November vor ort aber die ausbeute war minimal. #c
> 
> @ elwiss, ich habe auch " gute zeiten " gehabt, es gab tage das ich nach drei Stunden aufgehört habe zu angeln. Hvide Sande ist einfach SPITZE.
> ...


 

Es ist einfach so !! |supergri

Gruß

Björn


----------



## rainzor (10. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



elwiss schrieb:


> Frage nochmal was macht man am besten mit den Schnäpeln???
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Björn


 
Wie ich schon geschrieben habe, schwimmt der eine, den ich gefangen hatte, wieder. Daher brauchte ich mir auch keine Gedanken über die Zubereitung machen.

@ Otto 

Beide Bisse kamen auf Made. Vorher habe ich es mit Wurm versucht, aber davon wollten die Schnäpel nichts wissen.
Übrigens, als ich den einen mit dem Kescher landen wollte, ist er mit einem Satz von allein an Land gesprungen. Anbei noch ein Bild von dem Schnäpel.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## j.Breithardt (10. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



rainzor schrieb:


> Wie ich schon geschrieben habe, schwimmt der eine, den ich gefangen hatte, wieder. Daher brauchte ich mir auch keine Gedanken über die Zubereitung machen.
> 
> @ Otto
> 
> ...


 


Hallo Rainer,#h

um sich ein besseres Bild machen zu können:

Wie groß und schwer sind die Fische in etwa? Könnte mir
vorstellen,dass viele diese Tiere noch nicht in Original
gesehen haben.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Gondoschir (10. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Gondoschir
> Im traum hat der liebe gott zu mir gesprochen, dass vom 23. an, reichlich heringe kommen werden. Ich habe ihm gesagt, ob er mich belügt. Nein, nein hat er gesagt, ich könnte angeln gehen und würde auch welche fangen. Also sehe ich da keine probleme.
> 
> Gruß



Dein Wort in Gottes Gehörgang... 
Meine Heringsbratpfanne ist in der Zwischenzeit auch schon angekommen. Ich will hoffen, dass ich die nicht umsonst gekauft habe. :m


----------



## FangeNichts5 (10. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ elwiss
Möcht jetzt keine C&R Debatte auslösen, aber ich denke, dass sinnvollste wäre, die wieder zurückzusetzen Immerhin gibt es da nicht soo viele von. Aber im Endeffekt ist es deine Entscheidung


----------



## rainzor (10. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo Jürgen,

der auf dem Bild war 40cm lang, auf's Gewicht hab' ich gar nicht geachtet, er sollte ja schnell wieder schwimmen. Den zweiten, den ich nicht landen konnte, schätze ich auf ca. 30cm. Man konnte sie ja öffters im Schwarm sehen, meiner Meinung nach waren auch dort die Größten so um die 40cm. 

Ich habe auch schon früher 2-3 mal diese Fische beim Stippen vom berühmten Steg aus gefangen. Dann aber so um die 10cm. Damals wußte ich aber nicht, um was für Tiere es sich dabei gehandelt hat. Mir ist aber diese komische Maulform in Erinnerung geblieben. Die Fettflosse ist mir bei den kleinen Exemplaren allerdings nicht aufgefallen.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## angelnrolfman (10. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> Heute war ja ein super tag, ich habe im garten gearbeitet, jedoch eine kleine truppe hat es auf hering versucht - haben um die 90 stück gefangen.
> Gruß Otto


 
Hallo zusammen,

tja ich war einer aus der Truppe, die es gestern auf Hering an der Schleuse versucht hatten. Wir (5 Mann aus dem Grossraum Hannover/Celle) sind Freitagabend Richtung Hvide Sande durchgestartet.|rolleyes Die ganze Fahrerei entwickelte sich zur "Surferei" bei den extremen Wind (Sturm!) |uhoh: Trotzdem sind wir gestern morgen wohlbehalten in HS angekommen. Noch im Dunkeln haben wir unser Tackle vorbereitet und haben uns in Richtung Angelplatz begeben. In der Dunkelheit kurz ausgeworfen (weil man es ja nun garnicht abwarten konnte ), aber ausser dem Klatschen und Springen der Seehunde war nix. Dann wurde es hell undvereinzelt wurden Fische gefangen. Im Endeffekt hatten wir "nur" zu dritt geangelt, da zwei unserer Kameraden ein "leichtes Formtief" hatten und sich lieber damit beschäftigten uns anzufeuern . Wir standen auf der "Meeresseite" der Schleuse, auf dem nördlichen Teil und haben zu 99% direkt in der Ecke hinter der "Betonecke" im Kehrwasser gefischt, wo auch die meisten Fische an diesem Tag rausgingen. Ganz da war der Hering noch nicht, konnten aber doch die ein oder andere Mahlzeit zusammen "arbeiten" |rolleyes. Wo ich noch sagen muss, dass die Fische teilweise eine sehr gute Grösse haben!! #6 Dann ca. 14:00h abgebrochen und den Fisch versorgt! Es hatte gereicht, auch deshalb weil wir die Nacht vorher durchgefahren sind und alle "etwas anstrengende" Gesichtszüge aufwiesen.
Generell muss ich sagen, hat es mir persönlich Riesenspass gemacht. Einige nette Leute an der Schleuse kennengelernt. Das nächste Mal werden wir bestimmt nicht am Wochenende auftauchen, es ist einfach zu voll und der Spass kann dann schonmal auf der Strecke bleiben. Wobei es keinen Unterschied in Bezug auf Nationalitäten gibt. Es wird sich hemmungslos dazwischen gedrängelt über worfen u.s.w. u.s.w. Da wir das "Glück" hatten und die meisten Fische fingen, wurde von den "Aassgeiern" (ich kann solche Menschen nicht anders bezeichnen!!) natürlich sofort versucht, sich nochmals mehr dazwischen zu drängeln und es fielen schonmal einige "strengere Worte" !! #d

Dann ab zu Otto!  
Hatte ja Otto bislang nur hier im Borad "kennengelernt" und nun stand er vor mir . Ich muss ehrlich sagen, wir haben uns super unterhalten, eine tolle Unterkunft bekommen und den Abend am Lagerfeuer ausklingen lassen #6.

Otto, 
deine Bekanntschaft ist wirklich eine Bereicherung und ich bin erstaunt, mit welchem Eifer du hinter deinen Projekten stehst.#6
Vielen Dank nochmal!! Und du hast mich (oder uns) bestimmt nicht das letzte Mal gesehen!!!


----------



## j.Breithardt (10. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> tja ich war einer aus der Truppe, die es gestern auf Hering an der Schleuse versucht hatten. Wir (5 Mann aus dem Grossraum Hannover/Celle) sind Freitagabend Richtung Hvide Sande durchgestartet.|rolleyes Die ganze Fahrerei entwickelte sich zur "Surferei" bei den extremen Wind (Sturm!) |uhoh: Trotzdem sind wir gestern morgen wohlbehalten in HS angekommen. Noch im Dunkeln haben wir unser Tackle vorbereitet und haben uns in Richtung Angelplatz begeben. In der Dunkelheit kurz ausgeworfen (weil man es ja nun garnicht abwarten konnte ), aber ausser dem Klatschen und Springen der Seehunde war nix. Dann wurde es hell undvereinzelt wurden Fische gefangen. Im Endeffekt hatten wir "nur" zu dritt geangelt, da zwei unserer Kameraden ein "leichtes Formtief" hatten und sich lieber damit beschäftigten uns anzufeuern . Wir standen auf der "Meeresseite" der Schleuse, auf dem nördlichen Teil und haben zu 99% direkt in der Ecke hinter der "Betonecke" im Kehrwasser gefischt, wo auch die meisten Fische an diesem Tag rausgingen. Ganz da war der Hering noch nicht, konnten aber doch die ein oder andere Mahlzeit zusammen "arbeiten" |rolleyes. Wo ich noch sagen muss, dass die Fische teilweise eine sehr gute Grösse haben!! #6 Dann ca. 14:00h abgebrochen und den Fisch versorgt! Es hatte gereicht, auch deshalb weil wir die Nacht vorher durchgefahren sind und alle "etwas anstrengende" Gesichtszüge aufwiesen.
> Generell muss ich sagen, hat es mir persönlich Riesenspass gemacht. Einige nette Leute an der Schleuse kennengelernt. Das nächste Mal werden wir bestimmt nicht am Wochenende auftauchen, es ist einfach zu voll und der Spass kann dann schonmal auf der Strecke bleiben. Wobei es keinen Unterschied in Bezug auf Nationalitäten gibt. Es wird sich hemmungslos dazwischen gedrängelt über worfen u.s.w. u.s.w. Da wir das "Glück" hatten und die meisten Fische fingen, wurde von den "Aassgeiern" (ich kann solche Menschen nicht anders bezeichnen!!) natürlich sofort versucht, sich nochmals mehr dazwischen zu drängeln und es fielen schonmal einige "strengere Worte" !! #d
> ...


 


Hallo Rolf,#h

danke für den Bericht.#6

Tja,Otto in HS nicht zu treffen,dass ist wie Bier ohne Schaum.
Wie sieht es denn mit den Hornies aus,sind schon welche
vor Ort?


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## angelnrolfman (10. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Rolf,#h
> 
> danke für den Bericht.#6
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Jürgen,

wir konnten gestern noch keinen Hornfisch sehen und auch nicht beobachten, dass irgendwo einer gefangen wurde....#c


----------



## Angelprofesor (10. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> tja ich war einer aus der Truppe, die es gestern auf Hering an der Schleuse versucht hatten. Wir (5 Mann aus dem Grossraum Hannover/Celle) sind Freitagabend Richtung Hvide Sande durchgestartet.|rolleyes Die ganze Fahrerei entwickelte sich zur "Surferei" bei den extremen Wind (Sturm!) |uhoh: Trotzdem sind wir gestern morgen wohlbehalten in HS angekommen. Noch im Dunkeln haben wir unser Tackle vorbereitet und haben uns in Richtung Angelplatz begeben. In der Dunkelheit kurz ausgeworfen (weil man es ja nun garnicht abwarten konnte ), aber ausser dem Klatschen und Springen der Seehunde war nix. Dann wurde es hell undvereinzelt wurden Fische gefangen. Im Endeffekt hatten wir "nur" zu dritt geangelt, da zwei unserer Kameraden ein "leichtes Formtief" hatten und sich lieber damit beschäftigten uns anzufeuern . Wir standen auf der "Meeresseite" der Schleuse, auf dem nördlichen Teil und haben zu 99% direkt in der Ecke hinter der "Betonecke" im Kehrwasser gefischt, wo auch die meisten Fische an diesem Tag rausgingen. Ganz da war der Hering noch nicht, konnten aber doch die ein oder andere Mahlzeit zusammen "arbeiten" |rolleyes. Wo ich noch sagen muss, dass die Fische teilweise eine sehr gute Grösse haben!! #6 Dann ca. 14:00h abgebrochen und den Fisch versorgt! Es hatte gereicht, auch deshalb weil wir die Nacht vorher durchgefahren sind und alle "etwas anstrengende" Gesichtszüge aufwiesen.
> Generell muss ich sagen, hat es mir persönlich Riesenspass gemacht. Einige nette Leute an der Schleuse kennengelernt. Das nächste Mal werden wir bestimmt nicht am Wochenende auftauchen, es ist einfach zu voll und der Spass kann dann schonmal auf der Strecke bleiben. Wobei es keinen Unterschied in Bezug auf Nationalitäten gibt. Es wird sich hemmungslos dazwischen gedrängelt über worfen u.s.w. u.s.w. Da wir das "Glück" hatten und die meisten Fische fingen, wurde von den "Aassgeiern" (ich kann solche Menschen nicht anders bezeichnen!!) natürlich sofort versucht, sich nochmals mehr dazwischen zu drängeln und es fielen schonmal einige "strengere Worte" !! #d
> ...


 

#h *Super Bericht, Danke.* #6

Gruß
     Vladi


----------



## LAC (10. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



rainzor schrieb:


> Wie ich schon geschrieben habe, schwimmt der eine, den ich gefangen hatte, wieder. Daher brauchte ich mir auch keine Gedanken über die Zubereitung machen.
> 
> @ Otto
> 
> ...



Das habe ich mir schon gedacht mit der made, denn den wurm nehmen sie nicht so gerne. Ich habe früher tagelang es mit wurm versucht, es klappte nicht, dann bin ich auf made umgestiegen, da hatte ich einen kleinen erfolg.
Das ist ganz normal, dass sie aus dem kescher bzw.an land fliegen, du hast sie sicherlich mit dynamit angefüttert.|supergri

@ Angelprofesor
Vladi, im herbst kommen zwar auch heringe nach hvide sande, jedoch ist es ein anderer stamm, normal sind sie größer, jedoch kommen sie nicht in den stückzahlen wie im frühling.

@ Jürgen Breithardt
Ich glaube das 90% der angler diese fischart helt noch nicht in freier natur gesehen haben. Ich meine ich hätte dir mal einige gezeigt, jedenfalls die stellen wo sie laichen. Wenn nicht holen wir es nach - die werden bis 50 cm.

@ FangeNichts
Timo, wie schon erwähnt kommt der helt (es ist eine schnäpelart) nur im ringköbing fjord vor und die kleinen erwerbsfischer im fjord fangen zig tonnen im jahr, sie machen auch kein C&R |supergri Damit der bestand nicht schrumpft, züchten die fischer den helt und setzten jährlich zig tausende aus. Beim laichen traten probleme beim helt auf, zum teil verpilzten die eier, da sich ein okerteppich darüber legte, der durch austragung von den entwässerungsgräben der felder stammt, die die landwirtschaftlichen betriebe anlegen, damit sie keine nasse socken bekommen. 
Die fjord fischer sind froh, dass sie überhaupt noch was fangen, denn die bestände vom hering, aal und scholle sind stark geschrumpft.
Wenn ich mit den kanu unterwegs bin und komme an stellnetze vorbei, dann werfe ich mal ein blick rein, ob was drin ist - zwei oder drei mal habe ich kleine barsch sowie einen kleinen hecht darin gesehen - fast immer sind sie leer.

Der nordseeschnäpel, der die fließgewässer der küste aufsucht und früher auch in den deutschen flüssen anzutreffen war, ist ja ganzjährig geschützt. Momentan läuft hier in dänemark, das schnäpel schutzprojekt, es ist nach der skjern projekt, das teuerste naturschutzprojekt in dk, da sie es an allen Auen  durchführen, wo sie mal ein zuhause hatten.

@ Gondoschir
Ich hoffe die neue heringsbratpfanne ist teflon beschichtet. Wie ich sehe, hat sie eine beachtliche größe, hoffe nicht, dass sie nur einseitig warm wird, weil der herd nur vier wärmefelder hat.
Wird schon klappen - wo ein wille ist ist auch ein weg.
Wobei ich sie auf dem grill, am liebsten zubereite. 
Wenn ich sie in essig einlege, nehme ich natürlich auch eine pfanne.
Solch eine große erinnert mich an japan, wenn die heiligen ihren gongschlag setzen und zum gebet rufen - sie haben früher fisch gegessen - ob es heringe waren kann ich nicht sagen  heute strahlen sie jedoch.


----------



## straleman (11. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

moin,ich fahre nach kurzen schlaf morgen früh auch nach hvide sande.fahre da schon seit gut 8jahre hin,heringe sind ja im april immer gut da aber wie schauts mit den anderen fischen aus,hab mal an der schleuse auf grund geangelt und auch gefange aber leider nur kleine(aalmutter,scholle,dorch,knurrhahn u.s.w.)hat mal einer versucht mit gummifisch da zu angeln,denk das sollte doch auch was zu holen sein oder?und mefos schwimmen da ja auch immer wieder lang,macht es sinn da irgentwo mit blinken zu angeln,vielleicht vorn an der mole?wär dankbar für ein paar kleine tipps.

mfg

christian


----------



## LAC (11. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



straleman schrieb:


> moin,ich fahre nach kurzen schlaf morgen früh auch nach hvide sande.fahre da schon seit gut 8jahre hin,heringe sind ja im april immer gut da aber wie schauts mit den anderen fischen aus,hab mal an der schleuse auf grund geangelt und auch gefange aber leider nur kleine(aalmutter,scholle,dorch,knurrhahn u.s.w.)hat mal einer versucht mit gummifisch da zu angeln,denk das sollte doch auch was zu holen sein oder?und mefos schwimmen da ja auch immer wieder lang,macht es sinn da irgentwo mit blinken zu angeln,vielleicht vorn an der mole?wär dankbar für ein paar kleine tipps.
> 
> mfg
> 
> christian



christian,
du stellst eine schwere frage. Nun kennst du hvide sande und hast ja dort schon erfolgreich geangelt, wenn ich die fischarten lese. Für mich zählt hvide sande nur als guter angelplatz für hering und hornhecht, die ja nur zu bestimmten zeiten dort auftreten. Für andere fischaten ist er nicht für mich interessant, sie sind zwar da - du hast sie ja schon fast alle aufgezählt, jedoch ist es für fische eine kinderstube. Im winter fängst du z.b größere dorsche, wobei kapitale plattfische in der nordsee am holmslandklit gefangen werden.
Auch im sommer makrelen kannst du fangen und dann und wann mal eine meeräsche oder auch eine mefo mit etwas glück. Du kannst jeden fisch gezielt beangeln, z.b. kannst du 10 tage, von morgen bis abends auf mefo gehen und wenn du glück hast - hat eine gebissen, dann kommt freude auf, kann aber auch sein, dass du leer ausgehst - das ist die normalität.
Ich würde mich auf zwei oder drei fischarten konzentrieren, wenn du erfolge verbuchen willst - dazu gehören, Hering, wenn er schon da ist, der hornfisch sowie platte - alle anderen fische kommen aus der kinderstube, d.h. sind kleine grundfische, die in ufernähe sich noch befinden und wenn sie größer werden, andere tiefen aufsuchen.
Gruß


----------



## roko43 (11. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

hallo alle zusammen,
ich verfolge diese seite schon seit langem, da ich am wochenende nach hs starte. zum erstenmal bemerkt. ich hoffe das es eine erfolgreiche woche wird und man den einen oder anderen fisch fängt. es waren interessante artikel bei die ich nutzen werde.
man sieht sich, petri heil und fettte beute


----------



## Angelprofesor (11. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Angelprofesor
Vladi, im herbst kommen zwar auch heringe nach hvide sande, jedoch ist es ein anderer stamm, normal sind sie größer, jedoch kommen sie nicht in den stückzahlen wie im frühling.



Hallo Otto,
das ist mir bekannt das im herbst anderer stamm vorkommt, gerade die möchte ich haben.

Etwas über Heringe:

Die Heringe ( Clupeidae ) sind eine Familie der Echten Knochenfische ( Teleostei ), die fast weltweit in allen Ozeanen zwischen 70° Nördlicher Breite und 60° Südliche Breite, vor allem aber in den Tropen vorkommen. Etwa 57 arten. Bekannteste arten sind einheimische Maifisch ( Alosa alosa ) Atlantische Hering ( Clupea harengus ) sowie die Sardine ( Sardina pilchardus ).

Gruß
Vladi


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Angelprofesor schrieb:


> @ Angelprofesor
> Vladi, im herbst kommen zwar auch heringe nach hvide sande, jedoch ist es ein anderer stamm, normal sind sie größer, jedoch kommen sie nicht in den stückzahlen wie im frühling.
> 
> 
> ...


 


@ Vladi,Otto #h

jetzt haben wir ja schon 2 professionelle Dozenten.:q #6
Vladi,gut dass du den Rücktritt vom Rücktritt geschafft
hast.


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## dkanglerpapa (11. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Straleman: wie lange bleibst Du da? Kennzeichen LG ist klar und dann? Ich starte hier am Fr. erst nach Blavand und dann tageweise nach HS!


----------



## Angelprofesor (11. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> @ Vladi,Otto #h
> 
> jetzt haben wir ja schon 2 professionelle Dozenten.:q #6
> Vladi,gut dass du den Rücktritt vom Rücktritt geschafft
> ...


 

#h Hallo Jürgen,
ich möchte mit rat und tat jeden zu seite stehen soweit ich das kann, aber Otto ist der wie du es sagst " Dozent " und so soll es bleiben. #:#4

P.S.
   Rücktritt wurde auch von deine seite Abgelehnt - Danke.

Gruß 
Vladi


----------



## eislander (11. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo LAC !
Bin heute von der  "nur Leserseite " zur aktiven Seite des Forums gewechselt.Von einigen Erfahrungen als Hochseeangler von der eigenen Segelyacht aus bin ich ein ziemlicher Angelanfänger.Ich habe mitbekommen das bei Dir alle Angelsschnüre der Region Südwestjütland zusammenlaufen.Wir  haben uns in der Zeit vom 16.-23.4. ein Ferienhaus in Skodbjerge gemietet und dann möchte ich natürlich auch gern mal selbstgefangenen Hering satt essen.Da wir überlegen ob wir im Sommerurlaub nochmals mit unserem Wohnwagen einen längeren Urlaub in der Region machen wären einige Insidertipps auch Angelmäßig ganz nett. Bist Du evtl. in der Woche mal irgendwo in der Hvidesander Ecke anzutreffen ? Würde mich sehr freuen.   Gruß  Eislander


----------



## LAC (11. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Angelprofesor schrieb:


> #h Hallo Jürgen,
> ich möchte mit rat und tat jeden zu seite stehen soweit ich das kann, aber Otto ist der wie du es sagst " Dozent " und so soll es bleiben. #:#4
> 
> P.S.
> ...



Vladi, die dozentenzeit ist passé, bin jezt ein alter bock, freue mich, dass du es wusstes mit dem anderen stamm - sie kommen nicht in den schulen vor, wie im frühjahr -  es sind nur kleine trupps, deshalb fängt man auch weniger. Hinzu kommt, dass die seehunde inzwischen es wissen, dass ganz europa dort auf hering angelt - die freuen sich schon auf den herbst, damit sie die heringe ohne kraftaufwand dem angler vom haken zupfen. Es sind schlaue tiere - ich habe sie gut dressiert. 
Wenn eine ganze familie dort angelt, papa, mama und kind, dann sollten sie mal, wenn ein seehund sehr nah am geländer ist. zwei drei heringe ins wasser werfen, dann sehen sie ein naturschauspiel ersten ranges, sie können es so lange machen, bis sie keine heringe mehr haben - ist preiswerter als ein besuch im fischereimuseum in esbjerg, wo man sich eine seehundfütterung ansehen kann - in hvide sande macht man es selbst. Nach einer woche, holen sie ihm die heringe aus dem eimer - das ist ein größeres erlebnis, als mit ein volles eimerchen mit heringe nach hause zu fahren, die fische kann man überall kaufen.
Danke für die heringsartigen fische, ich erweitere  bzw. gehe ans eingemachte und erläutere die maifische.

Auszug aus unserer Webseite:
Die Finte (Alosa fallax) zählt zu den  heringsartigen Fischen, sie unterscheiden sich von den Heringen durch  den deutlichen schwarzen Fleck hinter den Kiemen oberhalb der  Seitenlinie. Weitere Flecken in einer Reihe ziehen sich bis zum Ende der  Rückenflosse auf jeder Körperseite hin, jedoch sind sie oft sehr  schwach gefärbt bzw. verschwommen oder nicht erkennbar. Der Fisch hat  ein Körper, der seitlich zusammengedrückt ist und seine Länge kann 50 cm  erreichen, sein Gewicht etwa fünf Pfund - die der Hering nicht  erreicht.










 			Ein naher Verwandter der Finte ist die Alse (Alosa alosa) der um  die Jahrhundertwende noch sehr zahlreich vorhanden war, Carl Werner  Schmidt-Luchs erwähnt in seinem Buch "Das Angeln im Meer vor  westdeutschen Küsten", das von den Holländern in der Rheinmündung  jährlich 200000 Fische (er galt als "Fisch der armen Leute") gefangen  wurden, danach nahmen die Fänge überall ab. Die Alse ist früher in  Deutschland den Rhein aufwärts bis in den Neckar gestiegen. Der letzte  Fisch wurde im Rhein bei Basel 1930 gefangen. Heute gilt er dort als  ausgestorben, die Populationen sind zusammengebrochen und in den  deutschen Nordseezuflüssen wird ihr Vorkommen nicht mehr oder nur selten  beobachtet.
 			Erkennung:



_Kiemen der Finte (links) und Alse (re__chts)_ 
 			 			Beide Fische tragen die Sammelbezeichnung "Maifisch".
			Die Maifische sind anadrome Fische, d.h. das sie im Meer leben und zum Laichen ins Süßwasser aufsteigen.










Interessant ist noch zu erwähnen, das ein Fang einer Alse eine  kleine Sensation ist, da nach den Wissenschaftlern, die Alse sich von  kleinen Planktontierchen die im Wasser schweben ernährt. Die von Otto  gelandeten Maifische wurden jedoch auf Heringsfetzen gefangen, d.h. das  die größeren Maifische auch räuberisch leben und auch kleine Fische  vertilgen.
Außerdem fing Otto, eine Alse (_Alosa alosa_) siehe Foto. Ein seltener Gast, der Fisch wurde für die Wissenschaft (dänisches Populationsprojekt) abgegeben.





 			Vladi, nun genug über die seltenen heringsartigen, ist zwar interessant, jedoch bekommt der angler keinen hering mehr am haken bzw. im eimer, da sorgen meine seehunde schon für. 

Hallo Eisangler,
begrüße dich und freue mich, dass du nun bei uns aktiv wirst. Auch ist es für mich interresant zu wissen, dass du ein segelboot hast, dann kennst du ja bewegtes wasser, wenn du die meere damit abgefahren hast. 
Bei mir sollen die angelschnüren zusammenlaufen, dieses glaubt der ein oder andere, ist aber nicht ganz richtig. Natürlich kenne ich reichlich angler und zu einigen habe ich eine freudschafltiche beziehung. Mein leben besteht aber nicht nur aus angeln  - ich fummle so vor mich hin, das ist für mich wichtiger als angeln. 
Wenn´s jedoch um fische geht, kann ich etwas mitreden, 40 jahre befasse ich mich damit, da ist etwas hängen geblieben, was ein angler gar nicht alles wissen muss, das würde ihn krank machen. 
Nun zur frage, in der zeit wo du das ferienhaus gemietet hast, kannst du heringe in hvide sande gut fangen. Im Sommerurlaub sieht alles anders aus, da sind die schwarmfische wie hering nur noch selten zu fangen und der hornhecht auch. Einige angler verstehen die welt nicht mehr, da sie nichts fangen, wobei sie im letzten jahr doch so gut gefangen haben - jedoch zu einer anderen zeit. Etwas glück hast du auf makrele, jedoch auch da ist der bestand geschrumpft - früher habe ich mir einen einweggrill mitgenommen und sofort zwei, drei am gewässer gegrillt. Seit zwei jahren nehme ich sicherheitshalber mal einige steaks mit, damit sich das schleppen gelohnt hat. 
Natürlich fängt man noch welche, aber ich stelle mich nicht den ganzen tag am wasser, damit ich einige makrelen habe - ich mache hier ja keinen angelurlaub - wo man außer angeln sonst kaum was  machen kann.
Im Sommer lohnt es sich jedoch im Fjord auf barsch und hecht zu gehen - mit dem wohnmobil super, da es traumhafte ecken gibt, einmalig, da wir hier eines der schönsten ecken dänemarks haben.
Eisangler, dass du mich gerne kennen lernen möchtest, freut mich, das könnte klappen, wenn ich da bin bzw. zeit habe. Wie schon erwähnt, ich fummele so vor mich hin - meistens 18 std.
Ich sende dir mal eine pn - damit du mich erreichen kannst. Dann sehen wir mal weiter.
Gruß


----------



## leif88 (12. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

So bin am 7 Mai vorort ist dann noch jemand da und wie sieht es mit den Heringe aus

Gruß leif


----------



## eislander (12. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo LAC !
Danke für Deine schnelle und vor allem positive Antwort.Sicher werde ich von mir hören lassen wenn wir da sind.Dann werden wir auch mal die Campingplätze abklappern um uns einen für den Sommer auszusuchen.Meine Frau möchte dann unbedingt noch Versteinerungen suchen die es etwas weiter hoch am Limfjord geben soll und dann wollte ich ja noch einige Heringe fangen.Nur der Richtigkeit halber möchte ich noch sagen das unsere Segelyacht schweren Herzens verkauft ist und gegen einen  Wohnwagen eingetauscht wurde.
Herzliche Grüße auch an alle anderen Aktivisten dieses Forums. Den Einen oder Anderen werde ich ja beim Angeln treffen und vielleicht ja auch erkennen.Sind ja auch einige aus dem Elbe-Weser Dreieck dabei.Jedenfalls freue ich mich schon auf die  " Hvidesander Anglertruppe "
Gruß Eislander


----------



## bloozer (12. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

sind die Heringsschwärme alle schon da? Oder kommt noch mehr?
Überlege auch mal wieder für ein WE nach Hvide Sande zu fahren...

Gruß,
Daniel


----------



## elwiss (12. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



bloozer schrieb:


> sind die Heringsschwärme alle schon da? Oder kommt noch mehr?
> Überlege auch mal wieder für ein WE nach Hvide Sande zu fahren...
> 
> Gruß,
> Daniel


 
Kommen noch Mio. ! 

Ab wieder dem WE... und was für ein Wetter #q

Manchmal kann ich Otto echt verstehen...

Gruß

Björn


----------



## j.Breithardt (12. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



elwiss schrieb:


> Kommen noch Mio. !
> 
> Ab wieder dem WE... und was für ein Wetter #q
> 
> ...


 


Hallo Björn,#h

wenn du das kannst,dann bist du sehr privilegiert.:q


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## elwiss (12. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Björn,#h
> 
> wenn du das kannst,dann bist du sehr privilegiert.:q
> 
> ...


 
Genau da liegt ja machmal das Problem... :q

Wer ist denn schon "Otto-Versteher" ??? 

Aber was solls', irgendwie verstehen sich hier ja alle, geht ja meistens nur ums Angeln !

Gruß

Björn


----------



## j.Breithardt (12. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



elwiss schrieb:


> Genau da liegt ja machmal das Problem... :q
> 
> Wer ist denn schon "Otto-Versteher" ???
> 
> ...


 


Stimmt,#h

wenn es in allen Trööts so friedlich wäre.#6

Gruß,

ein Otto manchmal Versteher


----------



## LAC (12. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Elwiss / Jürgen Breithardt
Ich verstehe die welt nicht mehr und ihr versteht mich - jedenfalls geht es hier wirklich ruhig ab - wie in hvide sande, da fangen nur wenige fische. Gestern wurden kaum welche gefangen, jedoch gegen abend, hat einer in kurzer zeit das eimerchen voll gemacht. Er wusste genau wann der eisprung ist, dann klappte es - wer diese zeit nicht kennt, soll einfach weiter seine rute reinhängen, bis es fluppt.

@ Bloozer
Hallo daniel, wie unser bordie elwiss es gepostet hat , es kommen noch millionen - du hast ja zweimal eine chance, die du nicht fängst kommen alle wieder zurück, wenn sie zur nordsee schwimmen.
Also auf nach hvide sande - millionen warten.


----------



## fischflotz (13. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



leif88 schrieb:


> So bin am 7 Mai vorort _ist dann noch jemand da_ und wie sieht es mit den Heringe aus
> 
> Gruß leif


Ich:vik:


----------



## Uwe_H (13. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



bloozer schrieb:


> sind die Heringsschwärme alle schon da? Oder kommt noch mehr?
> Überlege auch mal wieder für ein WE nach Hvide Sande zu fahren...
> 
> Gruß,
> Daniel



Heringe sind alle...gestern abend hat die Dose Heringe in Tomatentunke dran glauben müssen...die ist jetzt leer und liegt im Wertstoffsack. Also keine Heringe mehr, bis zum nächsten Einkauf.


----------



## fischflotz (13. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Heringe sind alle...gestern abend hat die Dose Heringe in Tomatentunke dran glauben müssen...die ist jetzt leer und liegt im Wertstoffsack. Also keine Heringe mehr, bis zum nächsten Einkauf.


 
Genau, Heringe sind wech.
Die kommen erst ab 6.5.2011 wieder, aber dann geballt.:vik:

Wenn ich an letztes Jahr denke, werde ich wehmütig. Ich will jetzt nach HS.:c
Genau vor einem Jahr am 13.04.2010 stand ich mit meiner Familie etwas abseits der Akkordangler und wir haben unsere Eimer schön voll bekommen. Und es war herrliches Wetter. 
Naja sind ja nur noch knapp 3 Wochen.


----------



## leif88 (13. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@fischflotz vielleicht sieht man sich dann ja , wenn ich an ketztes jahr denke will ich auch nach hs hat schon spaß gemacht


----------



## Uwe_H (13. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



fischflotz schrieb:


> Genau, Heringe sind wech.
> Die kommen erst ab 6.5.2011 wieder, aber dann geballt.:vik:



Da hast Du falsche Informationen mein Freund...die kommen erst am 11.6. wieder zurück. Bis dahin machen die Biester Urlaub im Rhein-Herne- Kanal, ein kleiner Süßwassertrip zur allgemeinen Aufheiterung der Schwärme...ab Juni ist dann wieder Dienst an der Schleuse in Hvide Sande angesagt. :vik:


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (13. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Da hast Du falsche Informationen mein Freund...die kommen erst am 11.6. wieder zurück. Bis dahin machen die Biester Urlaub im Rhein-Herne- Kanal, ein kleiner Süßwassertrip zur allgemeinen Aufheiterung der Schwärme...ab Juni ist dann wieder Dienst an der Schleuse in Hvide Sande angesagt. :vik:



genau richtig uwe, ab da kommen sie wieder nur für uns#6


----------



## Uwe_H (13. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> genau richtig uwe, ab da kommen sie wieder nur für uns#6



Streich mal uns und ersetze es durch "MICH"

Dann passt das wieder...#6


----------



## j.Breithardt (13. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Da hast Du falsche Informationen mein Freund...die kommen erst am* 11.6.* wieder zurück. Bis dahin machen die Biester Urlaub im Rhein-Herne- Kanal, ein kleiner Süßwassertrip zur allgemeinen Aufheiterung der Schwärme...ab Juni ist dann wieder Dienst an der Schleuse in Hvide Sande angesagt. :vik:


 

Hallo Uwe,#h

hast dich zwar um 1 Tag geirrt,sie kommen am 12.6.,macht aber nichts.|supergri

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## roko43 (13. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

hallo alle zusammen,
ich bin gehbehindert und fahre jetzt am wochenende nach hs. gibt es dort möglichkeiten wo man vernünftig stehen bzw. sich mal hinsetzen kann und was ganz wichtig ist auch noch ein paar heringe fängt?

gruß roland


----------



## j.Breithardt (13. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



roko43 schrieb:


> hallo alle zusammen,
> ich bin gehbehindert und fahre jetzt am wochenende nach hs. gibt es dort möglichkeiten wo man vernünftig stehen bzw. sich mal hinsetzen kann und was ganz wichtig ist auch noch ein paar heringe fängt?
> 
> gruß roland


 



Hallo Roland,#h

die Örtlichen Gegebenheiten sind auch für Gehbehinderte sehr gut.#6
Das größere Problem ist,in dem Gedränge wenn der Hering da ist,überhaupt einen Platz zu bekommen.Getreu dem Motto:
Der frühe Vogel (Angler) fängt den Wurm (Hering).

Viel Spaß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## roko43 (13. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

danke für die schnelle antwort.du hast recht der frühe vogel fängt den wurm. es wird bestimmt klappen, wir sind ja eine woche oben.

roko


----------



## rainzor (13. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Wenn ich mich noch recht entsinne, ist auf der nördlichen Fjordseite der Platz direkt vor der Schleuse sogar als Platz für Behinderte ausgewiesen. Ob dann auch wirklich jemand diesen Platz räumt, wenn du deinen Ausweis zeigst, wird die Praxis zeigen.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## roko43 (13. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

danke, wir werden sehen. jedenfalls freue ich mich auf die tour. vielleicht sieht man ja den einen oder anderen von euch.

gruß roland#h


----------



## _FrenchTouch_ (13. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Noch 3 Tage 

Roko wer auf dich keine Rücksicht nimmt und nur an sich denkt den schubst du einfach ins Wasser !!!


----------



## LAC (13. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



roko43 schrieb:


> hallo alle zusammen,
> ich bin gehbehindert und fahre jetzt am wochenende nach hs. gibt es dort möglichkeiten wo man vernünftig stehen bzw. sich mal hinsetzen kann und was ganz wichtig ist auch noch ein paar heringe fängt?
> 
> gruß roland



Roland, wie schon gepostet wurde, du findest ein platz - rainer hat recht, auf der nördlichen fjordseite direkt an der schleuse ist ein platz für behinderte ausgezeichnet, es sind auch bänke auf der nördlichen seite (meer-sowie fjordseite) wo du mal eine pause einlegen kannst.
Ich würde die bank bis zur wasserkante ziehen und von der bank angeln - kein problem - einige werden dir sicherlich helfen, die bank mit tisch am richtigen ort zu ziehen. Wenn das klappt, lass sie dir etwa 8 m von der schleuse auf der nördlichen fjordseite ziehen und zum Meer hin etwa mitte des geländers, mit blick zum meer.
Das sind gute plätze und du bekommst nicht so viele hänger.
Gruß Otto


----------



## Uwe_H (13. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Uwe,#h
> 
> hast dich zwar um 1 Tag geirrt,sie kommen am 12.6.,macht aber nichts.|supergri
> 
> ...



Du, Jürgen, das stört mich in keinster Weise, ich reise ja am 11. an, und am 12. gehe ich dann auch nicht gleich angeln.
Die Biester die am 12. ankommen, die überlasse ich Dir, ich bin da ziemlich entspannt, ich weiss nämlich wo es die lecker Dosenheringe gibt! :q


----------



## wulliw (13. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

ich habe geghört, die biester kommen doch schon am 2.6. in HS an. da hast  du dich wohl um 10 tg verhört:q:q:q:q

aber wenn sie am 2. endlich da sind, können sie meinetwegen auch gerne  noch länger bleiben. damit du auch noch ordentlich fisch mitnehmen kannst:m:m:m


----------



## j.Breithardt (13. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> Roland, wie schon gepostet wurde, du findest ein platz - rainer hat recht, auf der nördlichen fjordseite direkt an der schleuse ist ein platz für behinderte ausgezeichnet, es sind auch bänke auf der nördlichen seite (meer-sowie fjordseite) wo du mal eine pause einlegen kannst.
> Ich würde die bank bis zur wasserkante ziehen und von der bank angeln - kein problem - einige werden dir sicherlich helfen, die bank mit tisch am richtigen ort zu ziehen. Wenn das klappt, lass sie dir etwa 8 m von der schleuse auf der nördlichen fjordseite ziehen und zum Meer hin etwa mitte des geländers, mit blick zum meer.
> Das sind gute plätze und du bekommst nicht so viele hänger.
> Gruß Otto


 


Otto,#h

ich würde den Teufel tun,mich auf eine der eingesifften Bänke zu setzen.Waren in der Vergangenheit bevorzugte Schlachtplätze.#q
Müsstest du aber auch wissen.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## elwiss (14. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@wulli

:vik:_*Auch ein 13ter platz ist ein schöner platz*_:vik: 






ja genau !

Gruß

Björn


----------



## fischflotz (14. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Also ich weis ja nicht welchen Kalender ihr habt.|kopfkrat
Die Heringe werden definitiv ab dem 6.5.2011 ihre Jahreshauptversammlung in HS abhalten. Einige Hornhechte sind als Gastredner angekündigt.:q


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (14. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Streich mal uns und ersetze es durch "MICH"
> 
> Dann passt das wieder...#6



alter geier


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (14. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



elwiss schrieb:


> @wulli
> 
> :vik:_*auch ein 13ter platz ist ein schöner platz*_:vik:
> 
> ...



100 % werder


----------



## Uwe_H (14. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> alter geier



Kannst Du nicht lesen??? 

Was steht denn da Fabi??? Alle Heringe sind für MICH!!!

Das gilt doch auf für Dich, oder nicht??? :m


Tante Edith sagt: Geier sind nicht so die Fischverspeiser vor dem Herrn, man nennt sie Reiher...:g


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (14. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

So Jungs,
hier mal was für die Skjernangler.
vh
Carsten


http://dagbladetringskjern.dk/nyheder/kaempelaks-hevet-i-land-ved-borris


----------



## angler1996 (14. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Glückwunsch an den Fänger.
Nur schade , dass er schon weg ist:c
Komm ich zu spät
Gruß A.


----------



## leif88 (14. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Schöner Fisch hoffentlich hat die skjern au noch so welche auf Lager 

@fischflotz da sind wir ja einer Meinung

Gruß Leif


----------



## roko43 (14. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

echt, ein schöner fisch, werden mal schauen ob wir das nicht toppen können

gruß roko


----------



## Tim1983 (14. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

In 3 Std. und 25 Minuten gehts ab nach Hvide Sande! :vik: 
Und dann morgen gleich ab zum Heringsgetümmel. Gefangen wird wohl gut laut Aussage von meinem -vater der schon vor Ort ist. Wir werden sehen |rolleyes .


----------



## Hammerhai65 (14. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo an alle.
Ich werde am samstag nach Hvide sande fahren.kann mir mal jemand ne info geben wo ich auf schnellstem weg ne angelerlaubnis her bekomme.vielen dank im vorraus.
Jörg


----------



## FangeNichts5 (14. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Hammerhai65 schrieb:


> Hallo an alle.
> Ich werde am samstag nach Hvide sande fahren.kann mir mal jemand ne info geben wo ich auf schnellstem weg ne angelerlaubnis her bekomme.vielen dank im vorraus.
> Jörg


 
Du gehst in den Angelladen und kaufst dir eine. Der liegt nördlich der Schleuse.
Außer du bist unter 18 oder über 65 Jahre alt, dann brauchst du dir keine kaufen


----------



## rainzor (14. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Am schnellsten geht es immer noch hier:

https://www.fisketegn.dk/fisketegn/common/setupAnglerFisherType.do


Gruß
Rainer


----------



## _FrenchTouch_ (14. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

In 34 Std. gehts los. :vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## roko43 (14. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

ich dachte das ich alleine bin, anscheinend wohl nicht. es sollen aber heringe für alle da sein. zumindestens einen für jeden


----------



## elwiss (14. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



_FrenchTouch_ schrieb:


> In 34 Std. gehts los. :vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:


 
Kann ich jetzt nicht so genau ausrechnen,

aber ich glaub' das kommt bei mir auch so hin...:q



Und


nach der ganzen Rechnerei hier, also von den Postings zuvor,
glaub mir mal was : Hering ist genug da ! genau ab Sa.
ES IST SO.

Gruß

Björn


----------



## _FrenchTouch_ (14. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Ich hatte mal 5 Heringe (geht das?) oder 4 (geht glaube eher ) an meiner Angel und war damit schon leicht überfordert weil ich zu wenig Kraft habe  darum würde es mir reichen immer einen an der Angel zu haben und ihr anderen könnt gern die Massen rausholen. 

ich habe übrigens braune längere Haare und ein blonden Pony, falls mich dann wer erkennt, bitte nicht hallo sage. 

:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## angler1996 (14. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

na gut also nicht Hallo, was dann?|kopfkrat
Gruß A.


----------



## roko43 (14. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

sagen wir einfach "petri heil"


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (14. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Kannst Du nicht lesen???
> 
> Was steht denn da Fabi??? Alle Heringe sind für MICH!!!
> 
> ...




|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## roko43 (14. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

wünsche euch noch eine schönen abend und man sieht sich in hs beim heringsbändigen.

gruß roko


----------



## elwiss (14. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Wen man, also jetzt als Frau, braune längere Haare hat (was ja eigentlich dunkelblond heißen sollte, nur wegen der Etikette) und nen' blonden Pony dabei, ich denke da muß man einfach Hallo sagen...

oder eben nix....




French : ich sach denn mal moin !


Gruß 

Björn


----------



## Uwe_H (14. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



_FrenchTouch_ schrieb:


> ich habe übrigens braune längere Haare und ein blondes Pony, falls mich dann wer erkennt, bitte nicht hallo sage.
> 
> :vik::vik::vik:



Grunz...schade, dass ich nicht HS bin, ich würde so gerne sehen, wenn eine langhaarige Brünette an der Schleuse auf Hering angelt und dabei auf einem blonden Pony sitzt...:q:q:q

Futtern Ponys auch Hering???


----------



## _FrenchTouch_ (14. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

ach ihr seid fast alle doof 

nein, ich würde mich freuen wenn mal einer hallo sagt. 
ein Erkennungsmerkmal ist vielleicht noch das ich ein Piercings in der Lippe habe, linke Seite. 

Ich denke das ich Samstag abend schon mal an der Schleuse rumlunger 

Die Schleuse ist von unserem Haus auch nur vill 50m entfernt.
Wir sind in der Sluse Nr. 2 

Liebe Grüüüüüüüße


----------



## LAC (14. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Otto,#h
> 
> ich würde den Teufel tun,mich auf eine der eingesifften Bänke zu setzen.Waren in der Vergangenheit bevorzugte Schlachtplätze.#q
> Müsstest du aber auch wissen.
> ...



Jürgen, dieses ist richtig, aber die saison beginnt doch erst - nicht alle, aber einige freuen sich über solch einen sitzplatz, außerdem kann man sie mit einem lappen abdecken. Ich bin ja durch mein alter auch schon gebrechlich und sitze bzw. lege mich oft auf der fjordseite auf die mauer und angele dabei - das ist für mich entspannter. Beim angeln ist mir dieses egal, einige angler schauen mich dann von oben an und verstehen das nicht, das glaube ich sogar. Habe mir mal den scherz erlaubt und gesagt, als einer immer wieder schaute: sie können das nicht verstehen, dass ich hier liegend im dreck auch noch fische fange, ich mache das als ausgleich, morgen habe ich einen zweireiher an und muss stehend ein konzept erläutern
Jürgen, als wir auf aal gingen, da habe ich auch - so glaube ich -  im liegen geangelt - meistens mache ich es beim aal angeln, aber auch wenn ich auf barsch gehe, lege ich mich im schilf 
Beim bordie treffen, habe ich im liegen eine stunde geblasen, damit die holzkohle anging - was macht man nicht alles im liegen - berichte morgen früh, ob ich im liegen außer schlafen noch was anderes gemacht habe.:q

@ French Touch
danke für die Hausnummer, ich klopfe mal abends an, ich sage nichts - werde aber einen spezielen ton abgeben, solltest du die tür aufmachen, erkenne ich dich jetzt sofort, du kannst mich auch sofort erkennen - habe eine hasenscharte bzw. eine lippenspalte,  wo ich den ton mit angeben kann.

@ Uwe-H
Uwe, wusstes du nicht, dass ich ein schimmelreiter bin.   Ein pony, ist was für kinder, die findet man im streichelzoo. Nicht dass du denkst ich habe ein gespann, d.h. zwei oder vier blonde pferde, nein, nein, führe nur eins mit gefühl, jedoch ziehe ich die leine auch mal richtig straff an  - durch wiehern wird vor freude dann geantwortet. 
Besitze nicht die kraft mit vier so umzugehen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (14. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> Jürgen, dieses ist richtig, aber die saison beginnt doch erst - nicht alle, aber einige freuen sich über solch einen sitzplatz, außerdem kann man sie mit einem lappen abdecken. Ich bin ja durch mein alter auch schon gebrechlich und sitze bzw. lege mich oft auf der fjordseite auf die mauer und angele dabei - das ist für mich entspannter. Beim angeln ist mir dieses egal, einige angeler schauen mich dann von oben an und verstehen das nicht, das glaube ich sogar. Habe mir mal den scherz erlaubt und gesagt, als einer immer wieder schaute: sie können das nicht verstehen, dass ich hier liegend im dreck auch noch fische fange, ich mache das als ausgleich, morgen habe ich einen zweireiher an und muss stehend ein konzept erläutern
> Jürgen, als wir auf aal gingen, da habe ich auch - so glaube ich - im liegen geangelt - meistens mache ich es beim aal angeln, aber auch wenn ich auf barsch gehe, lege ich mich im schilf
> Beim bordie treffen, habe ich im liegen eine stunde geblasen, damit die holzkohle anging - was macht man nicht alles im liegen -* berichte morgen früh, ob ich im liegen außer schlafen noch was anderes gemacht habe.:q*


 


Otto,#h

in Ordnung.Werde mich ansonsten an geeigneter Stelle 
selbst erkundigen.|supergri

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## volkerm (14. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Otto,

schmücke bitte das mit Details aus:q!

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Uwe_H (14. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> Beim bordie treffen, habe ich im liegen eine stunde geblasen - was macht man nicht alles im liegen -



Also, ich mache im Liegen ziemlich viel...aber ich blase dann nicht mehr selbst, dafür hab ich dann Fachpersonal...:vik:

@Otto: Was ein Glück, dass ich gegen Pferde allergisch bin, dann muss ich mir nicht weiter Gedanken machen um Deinen Reitstall...Lydum Horse Center...der Angler und sein Pferd...gib der Mähre Hafer.

Nenenene, da wart ich lieber noch bis zum 1. Nai und hol mir dann meinen Bock....:k


----------



## LAC (15. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Jürgen / @ Volkerma
Jürgen und Volker, ich soll die details erwähnen. Das geht ganz schnell, habe sehr lange gearbeitet und bin dann im liegen eingeschlafen - wollte mir einen fersehfilm anschauen. Das kennt ja jeder, zum glück war es beim film, sonst hatte ich noch weiter gearbeitet und könnte brisante details aus der liegestellung posten. Nun träume ich auch nicht, sonst hätte ich euch als genusspaket meine träumereien jetzt gepostet. Es kommt sicherlich noch der besondere tag in diesem jahr - wo ich im liegen erlebe, was ihr gerne lesen wollt. z.b. wenn ich sie waidmännisch schlachte und meine finger nach fisch riechen - hoffe ja, dass beim liegen, noch einige fische an meine angel gehen.
Schade ich hätte gerne news von der front berichtet.
Etwas neues habe ich, bordie Mefoschreck hat mich vor zwei tagen mit vier begleiter förmlich überfallen - hat mich überrascht beim arbeiten. Einen kaffee haben wir uns gegönnt  und jetzt sind sie sicherlich bei traumhaften wetter, an der skjern au und überfallen die lachse - ist komplizierter, denn die haben keine adresse, wo man sie findet.
Lachs angeln ist, als wenn man 1 euro in der kneipe sucht, einige suchen den taler auf der autobahn - die suchen heute noch.

@ Uwe-H
Du bist vom glück gesegnet, dass du fachpersonal hast. Ich habe nicht mehr das lungenvolumen, wie früher - suche auch fachpersonal zum blasen - am besten welche mit wolfsrachen, die können einen orkan entwickeln, hat man mir gesagt - ob es stimmt kann ich nicht sagen, vielleicht kommt auch nur warme luft dabei raus. Das problem soll dabei sein, es muss alles stimmen - was nützt das, wenn du vor kohle liegst und hast kein feuer, da kannst du blasen wie ein verrückter, da entsteht kein funken.


----------



## Uwe_H (15. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> was nützt das, wenn du vor kohle liegst und hast kein feuer, da kannst du blasen wie ein verrückter, da entsteht kein funken.



Feuer habe ich schon, mir fehlt nur die Flamme...#c


----------



## Hammerhai65 (15. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Du gehst in den Angelladen und kaufst dir eine. Der liegt nördlich der Schleuse.
> Außer du bist unter 18 oder über 65 Jahre alt, dann brauchst du dir keine kaufen




Danke für die Info.war mir ne große Hilfe weil ich zum ersten mal dorthin fahre.vieleicht ja nicht zum letzten mal.ich hoffe auf gutes wetter und ne menge fisch.vieleicht sieht man sich ja mal vorort.
gruß Jörg#h


----------



## fischflotz (15. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



leif88 schrieb:


> @fischflotz vielleicht sieht man sich dann ja , wenn ich an ketztes jahr denke will ich auch nach hs hat schon spaß gemacht


jo vielleicht sieht man sich. Und vielleicht liegt Otto auch da irgendwo rum. Vielleicht brauch man auch nur dem Wind entgegen zu gehen und am Ende steht Otto da und versucht Glut zu entfachen.|supergri


----------



## FangeNichts5 (15. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



fischflotz schrieb:


> jo vielleicht sieht man sich. Und vielleicht liegt Otto auch da irgendwo rum. Vielleicht brauch man auch nur dem Wind entgegen zu gehen und am Ende steht Otto da und versucht Glut zu entfachen.|supergri


 
Dann brauch man noch einen Einweggrill vom Discounter|supergri

Beim Treffen 2010 haben wir das besser hinbekommen, auch ohne Otto:q


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Dann brauch man noch einen Einweggrill vom Discounter|supergri
> 
> *Beim Treffen 2010 haben wir das besser hinbekommen*, auch ohne Otto:q


 

Timo,#h

das kannst du Küken ja überhaupt nicht beurteilen,da dein
Papa dich 2009 noch nicht von der Hand gelassen hat.:m
Was glaubst du,wieso die Muschel an der Schleuse steht?
Sie wurde extra als Schutz für das Fischereimuseeum gebaut,
nachdem Otto beim Treffen zuvor fast das Dach fortgeblasen
hat.
Also immer erst sauber informieren,und dann posten.:q

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## FangeNichts5 (15. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Timo,#h
> 
> das kannst du Küken ja überhaupt nicht beurteilen,da dein
> Papa dich 2009 noch nicht von der Hand gelassen hat.:m
> ...


 
Otto ist wohl ne richtige Bekanntheit in HS: Seehundsnummer, Superbläser, Board-Unterhalter


----------



## elwiss (15. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

So, ich pack' jetzt nochmal meine sieben Sachen (also die Angelruten),

bring' die Kinderchen zu Bette und dann fahren wir morgen früh nach Hvide Sande, nur wenns' irgendjemanden interessiert....

:vik: :vik:


Gruß

Björn

@ Jürgen 

"HS aktuell" kann ich doch noch bringen oder ?? #6


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



elwiss schrieb:


> So, ich pack' jetzt nochmal meine sieben Sachen (also die Angelruten),
> 
> bring' die Kinderchen zu Bette und dann fahren wir morgen früh nach Hvide Sande, nur wenns' irgendjemanden interessiert....
> 
> ...


 


Björn,#h

wenn nicht,dann fliegst du von der Freundesliste.:q
Wünsche euch schöne Tage.#6
Und grüß den ollen Strubbelkopp.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Angelprofesor (15. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



elwiss schrieb:


> So, ich pack' jetzt nochmal meine sieben Sachen (also die Angelruten),
> 
> bring' die Kinderchen zu Bette und dann fahren wir morgen früh nach Hvide Sande, nur wenns' irgendjemanden interessiert....
> 
> ...


 

#h Hallo Björn, gute fahrt und Petri. #h#g

Gruß
     Vladi


----------



## okram24 (15. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Timo,#h
> 
> das kannst du Küken ja überhaupt nicht beurteilen,da dein
> Papa dich 2009 noch nicht von der Hand gelassen hat.:m
> ...


 
Jürgen da muß ich dir Recht geben!
Ich hab hier nochmal das Bild vom "Sturmmacher" von Hvide Sande rausgekramt!







Gruß Marko


----------



## Uwe_H (15. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



okram24 schrieb:


> Jürgen da muß ich dir Recht geben!
> Ich hab hier nochmal das Bild vom "Sturmmacher" von Hvide Sande rausgekramt!
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, flammendes Inferno!!! :q


----------



## LAC (15. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*




FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Otto ist wohl ne richtige Bekanntheit in HS: Seehundsnummer, Superbläser, Board-Unterhalter


Timo, wenn du wüsstes was eine seehundsnummer ist, es ist ein prozess der in arbeit ausartet, da geht dir die puste aus und du bist geschwächt, da dir die worte fehlen um den kasper als boardunterhalter zu spielen. 
Nein ich bin keine richtige bekanntheit in hvide sande - da bin ich froh drüber, auch wenn die einheimischen ihr ländliches städtchen, als den nabel der welt sehen . Es ist nur der nabel, die wissen gar nicht was in weltstädte bewegt wird. Natürlich kennt man mich in einige städte bzw. länder die sich schon entwickelt haben und ich müsste ganz schön daneben liegen, wenn ich meine kraft verschleudere für ein fischerdorf was noch an der schnur hängt bzw. ist.
Die machen schon alles richtig, im hvide sande stil, das ist nicht meine welt, deshalb kann ich nicht mitreden und bin halt nicht so bekannt, wie der verkäufer an der würstchenbude.

Nun war ich auch beim letzten angelboard treffen in hvide sande, habe euch jedoch nicht gefunden, da ihr vorne an der mole euer glück versucht habt. Ich habe an der südlich seite an der schleuse im fjord auf hering geangelt - hatte sogar noch einen gast im schlepp. Wir haben alle angelstellen abgefahren, wobei mir der weg zur spitze der mole etwas zu weit war, wollte mich schonen damit ich noch genug luft habe beim blasen. 
Später sah ich eine kindertruppe auf der anderen seite vom fjord, ich habe jedoch nicht gedacht, dass dieses die angler vom anglerboard sind. Seh dieses nich negativ, wenn ich kindertruppe poste, jedoch dachte ich es wäre eine familie die dort mit ihren kindern angelt - ist es ja auch im weiteren sinne.
Wir haben uns halt verfehlt, das ist nicht schlimm - denn ich bin an dem tag, ganz gut alleine zurecht gekommen auch kam keine langeweile beim angeln auf - denn ich habe ganz gut fische gefangen.
Es liegt ja schon ein jahr zurück, ich glaube dass ihr dort an vorderen mole, auf makrelen geangelt habt - wie war denn der erfolg, wer hat denn welche gefangen ?  Ich glaube zwei drei sind gefangen worden und so wie es im kopf bei mir hängen geblieben ist, wurde auch gepostet, dass vorher reichlich gefangen wurden. Das ist normal und hört man immer, bei jeder fischart, gestern haben sie reichlich gebissen. So ist das beim angeln, da verzweifelt man, da erzählt wird, gestern war alles besser. Jedenfalls hat solch eine aussage die kraft, dass man sich ansträngt bis einem die luft ausgeht.:q Selbst die kraft fehlt einem um etwas zu berichten im board.

Nachstz: 
Marko, das kann nicht wahr sein, dass ich mich im liegen so aufgeopfert habe und für euch den blasebalg gespielt habe, dass ihr bratwürstchen essen konntet. Zum glück gab es auch dicke rippchen, die haben mich wieder in eine aufrechte stellung gebracht. Gab es denn nach dem blasen auch was zu trinken - ich habe dann immer zu trockene lippen.:q


----------



## Angelprofesor (16. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

#h Hallo Otto, 
bleib so wie du bist, so ist SUPER. Bild ist einmalig. #h #6 #g #g
Gruß
Vladi


----------



## leif88 (16. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Wie siehts denn aus mit Hering bei euch im Moment
So noch 3 Wochen und wir sind auch vorort

Gruß Leif


----------



## Uwe_H (16. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



leif88 schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn aus mit Hering bei euch im Moment
> So noch 3 Wochen und wir sind auch vorort
> 
> Gruß Leif



Jetzt wollte ich auch gerade fragen wie es denn mit dem Hering am 11.6 aussieht. :k


----------



## fLow.cux (16. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

moin bin seit gestern hier haben heringe in menge gefangen herning ist voll und überall da !! wir haben bei der wassersäule nachhem schalchten ausspaß reingehalten und daraus restultierten dann wieder ne stunde schalchten ... haben aber immer nur dicke genommen !! es gab teilweise 4er oder 5er ... naya war aber ok !! nur was mich etwas aufregt sind die ganzen wild camper in hvide sande die einfach an der straße ihr zuhause aufbauen und die leute die an der wasseranlage schlachten und dann ihren müll nicht ordentlich weg machen .. heute mittag waren wir dann in der brandung ... die war nicht so berauschend hat nur eine platte gebracht die hatte aber ordentlich was auf dem buckel  zum wetter das war heute morgen bewölkt mit leichtem regen und nachmittags wurde es besser jetzt scheint die sonne aber der wind aus westen ist etwas kalt ... dann noch zur urlauber zahl meiner meinung nach ist es voller als im hochsommer zurzeit beim herings angeln sieht das aus wie im fuballstadion  

schönen abend noch


----------



## J.D.Fox (16. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Moin moin. Also ich bin über Ostern in HS und werd`s dann auch mal ein wenig auf Hering versuchen. Das ist aber nicht der Hauptgrund, warum ich dort hin fahre. Mich nerven die vielen Leute, die, wie ihr schon gesagt habt, nicht vernünftig angeln können, oder unsauber sind. Ich werd mir ne ruhige Ecke suchen und dann mal an die Brandung oder so. Hoffe, wir haben schönes Wetter über Ostern...!


----------



## fLow.cux (16. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

JD FOX das habt ihr bestimmt ... nur ne ruhige ecke hier zu finden ist schwer bei dem flash mob hier denkt echt jeder er müsste angeln heute warn opi im anzug da und hat geangelt und über 10 angeln rüber geworfen  als betrachter von aussen ist das geil aber wenn du son tüddel hast wegen dem idiot ist des schon mies...


----------



## J.D.Fox (16. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

ja wie geil, da kann man nur hoffen, das die idioten kein bock mehr haben und abhauen. 
nee, also wenn ich auf heringe will, geh ich so früh morgens los wie es geht und wenn es dann irgendwann zu viele leute werden, hau ich einfach ab und geh an die brandung. 
ich bin jedes jahr mind. 1 mal in HS und Umgebung und ich hab zum Glück IMMER irgendwo ne stille Ecke gefunden, wo es ein paar schöne Fische gab!!! Es ist ja nicht erst seit gestern, das die Schleusen zur Heringszeit überfüllt mit Menschen sind. Damit kann ich schon um!


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (16. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



okram24 schrieb:


> Jürgen da muß ich dir Recht geben!
> Ich hab hier nochmal das Bild vom "Sturmmacher" von Hvide Sande rausgekramt!
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Mensch Otto 
was für ein bild. Sieht aus als würdest du aus dem letzten loch pfeifen Vielleicht solltest du das rauchen aufgeben dann würde eventuell auch das feuer angehen. 
Gruss Olav


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



olav-aus-zuff schrieb:


> Mensch Otto
> was für ein bild. Sieht aus als würdest du aus dem letzten loch pfeifen Vielleicht solltest du das rauchen aufgeben dann würde eventuell auch das feuer angehen.
> Gruss Olav


 



@ Olav,#h

nachdem Otto auf dem letzten Loch pfiff,haben wir es gemeinsam gestopft.
Danach war ein gut glühender Grill vorhanden,und das Essen
gesichert.:vik:
Wo Ottos schlechte Laune herkam,keine Ahnung.|supergri

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## elwiss (16. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



J.D.Fox schrieb:


> ja wie geil, da kann man nur hoffen, das die idioten kein bock mehr haben und abhauen.
> nee, also wenn ich auf heringe will, geh ich so früh morgens los wie es geht und wenn es dann irgendwann zu viele leute werden, hau ich einfach ab und geh an die brandung.
> ich bin jedes jahr mind. 1 mal in HS und Umgebung und ich hab zum Glück IMMER irgendwo ne stille Ecke gefunden, wo es ein paar schöne Fische gab!!! Es ist ja nicht erst seit gestern, das die Schleusen zur Heringszeit überfüllt mit Menschen sind. Damit kann ich schon um!





Recht hat er ja, aber es wird nicht besser, ich bin ja auch nun mal seit heute hier, und heute ist ja auch der Tag der Invasion, für ganz DK...

Allerdings, und das haben wir hier auch schon so oft diskutiert, wird es immer schlimmer was ich so sehe, ob da nun die Osteuropäer oder die hobby-angler das hat wirklich was von Kirmes - allein der ganze Müll - echt ******* !



HS - aktuell (für alle, die es verstehen):

Wetter ok. 

Hering unendlich da, egal welche Seite...
Idioten satt da. dito.
Ich Eimer voll gemacht, in 1. Std.
Hornpiepen auch schon gefangen worden.

Gruß

Björn


----------



## LAC (17. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Olav,
ich rauche doch auf lunge und wenn ich einen richtigen zigarettenzug nehme, dann dreht sich bei mir alles - das gefällt mir, da ich nicht alles wahrnehmen muss, gleichzeitig habe ich dann genügend verseuchte luft in der lunge, wo ich die holzkohle noch mit zum glühen bekomme, meine kapazität wird jedoch von tag zu tag schlechter. In früheren jahren hätte ich den ganzen einweggrill weggeblasen, heute mache ich mir dabei in die hosen  - weil ich mich beim blasen so anstränge und drücke |supergri weil ich glaube, es würde noch luft kommen, es kommt aber keine luft mehr. 
Vergleichbar. als wenn einer seekrank ist und ständig am kotzen ist - der glaubt auch, er könnte stänig kotzen, da kommt aber nichts mehr  - obwohl er grimassen zieht als wenn er am kotzen wäre . 
Mein heutiges volumen will ich gar nicht wissen,  ich glaube ich bekomme dann einen schock, da ich es von früher kenne, manch ein angler wäre froh, wenn er dieses als fisch im eimer hätte  - es waren um die 7 Ltr.
Heute ist mir dieses egal, jedoch reicht es noch aus, eine heiße hündin eine minute lang kalte luft ins öhrchen zu blasen, damit sie nicht durchdreht.   Wenn ich jedoch die luft  etwas länger anhalte,  dann ist die wirkung total anders, da ich temperierte luft ablasse und sie glaubt, sie ist umgeben von wisperings palms. 
Sie macht sich dann jedoch was vor, da es nicht stimmt, denn sie kommt aus gelsenkirchen und wohnt in einem wohnblock im achten stock, wo ich die lust auf luft schon im zweiten stock verloren habe.

Nachsatz:
@ Elwiss
Björn, freue mich, dass du von der front berichtest - werde mal monatg in den frühen abendstunden einen eimer voll machen. 
Gruß


----------



## elwiss (17. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

-Hvide Sande aktuell-

Das Wetter ist hier top. Punkt.
Hering ist genug da, um ein "Dritte Welt Land" für einen Monat oder mehr zu ernähren...
Spaß beiseite: Ich persönlich gehe nur noch früh morgens, und nach 19.00 Uhr zum Angeln, weil tagüber einfach zuviel Idioten da sind, sorry wenn ich jetzt einen übersehen habe. (Also Nichtidiot) !

Aber macht ja nix, morgens und abends je nen' Eimer voll.
Nur wie lange das hier noch gut geht, bei dem "Flash Mop", oder hieß das noch FlowCux und dem ganzen Müll ?

Schade irgendwie...

@ Otto

morgen sind wir erstmal in Billund mit den Jungs, wg. den Bausteinen, ich hoffe wir sehen uns noch, weiß aber nicht wann wir zurück sind.

Munter bleiben,

Gruß

Björn


----------



## FangeNichts5 (17. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



elwiss schrieb:


> -Hvide Sande aktuell-
> 
> Das Wetter ist hier top. Punkt.
> Hering ist genug da, um ein "Dritte Welt Land" für einen Monat oder mehr zu ernähren...
> ...


 
Moin Björn!

Hört sich gut an Petri zu den Fischen!#6
Aktuelles vom Hamberger Fußball: Die 1. hat heute Sittensen 5:2 geschlagen, nur so als Info


----------



## fischflotz (18. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

An alle die hier Liveberichte gepostet haben oder noch werden. DANKE.#6 Zwar schürt das die Ungeduld endlich nach HS zu kommen, aber es ist sch schön die Berichte zu lesen.
Ob das mit dem bekloppten Akkordanglern immer schlimmer wird, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Ich stelle mich nie dazu. Ich finde eigentlich immer eine Ecke wo ich in Ruhe angeln kann. Dann brauch ich zwar 3 bis 4 mal so lange um meinen Eimer voll zu bekommen, aber so habe ich viel mehr Spass und um Spass geht es mir beim Angeln.
Ich kann nur sagen bei uns in Hamburg soll es beim Stintangeln jetzt etwas gesitteter zugehen. Es werden seit letzten Jahr nämlich oft Kontrollen durchgeführt. Aber wie gesagt das weis ich auch nur von Dritten, da für mich dieses Schauspiel nichts ist.
Aber wie man den Liveberichten entnehmen kann, werde ich meinen Spass im Mai haben. Hering satt da und was für mich ja fast wichtiger ist, die ersten Hornis da. :vik:


----------



## LAC (18. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ elwiss
Björn, sende mir mal eine pn, dann können wir zwei stunden angeln. Gehe heute nichgt angeln - dann versuchen wir´s gemeinsam, ich möchte ja auch noch einige fangen, wenn dort nur die wilden am werke sind.

@ FangeNichts
Timo, deine zeilen: Aktuelles vom Hamberger Fußball: Die 1. hat heute Sittensen 5:2 geschlagen, nur so als Info
Da ist ja sittensee ganz schön untergegangen.

Hier hat lütjenbömmel, den star und großverein ackerfurche 06, förmlich überrannt und platt gemacht.
Ich glaube nicht, dass die sich davon erholen und in diesem jahr noch eine blüte erleben.
Ein spieler von lütjenbömmel, so munkelt man, will nach hamburg. Nun kann ich nicht sagen, ob er über ostern dort schon hinfährt und seine siegprämie verschleudert. Er hat ja genug eier im sack. :q


----------



## jottweebee (18. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

*!! Wanted !!*








*Dieser Feuerzeugdieb wird international gesucht, bevor er wieder zuschlagen kann.

Wer kann Angaben zur Person und zum Aufenthalt machen?*


----------



## kenito (18. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Moin,was schätzt ihr wie lange bleiben die heringe denn noch da?



Gruß


----------



## Uwe_H (18. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



kenito schrieb:


> Moin,was schätzt ihr wie lange bleiben die heringe denn noch da?
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß



So lange bis alle gefangen sind oder sich der klügere Rest den Freuden des Lebens, sprich der Fortpflanzung hingegeben hat. 
Dann sind sie weg, entweder gefuttert, befrieidigt oder unverrichteter Dinge wieder nach Hause geschwommen...|kopfkrat


----------



## FangeNichts5 (18. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



kenito schrieb:


> Moin,was schätzt ihr wie lange bleiben die heringe denn noch da?
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß


 
Bis in den Juli rein. Zumindest wurden in den letzten Jahren im Juli hin und wieder nochmal gute Stückzahlen gefangen.

@ otto
Im Dorffußball kennst du dich ja auch aus, was kommt noch:q


----------



## fischflotz (18. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



jottweebee schrieb:


> *!! Wanted !!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das dieser nette, ältere Herr ein Feuerzeugdieb sein soll
Auf dem Foto sieht man ja auch das er gar kein Feuer hat. Vielmehr versucht er durch blasen zu verhindern das die Glut ausgeht. Damit er sich auch später noch eine Zigarette anmachen kann. Wie bei den Höhlenmenschen, die mußten ja auch aufpassen das das Feuer nicht ausgeht.:q


----------



## fLow.cux (18. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



kenito schrieb:


> Moin,was schätzt ihr wie lange bleiben die heringe denn noch da?
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß



meine glaskugel sagt ab dem 24.4 sind alle weg .
was eine frage wer soll dir sowas beantworten das ist genau so als wenn du fragst wann du stirbst ... es kann jetzt sein es kann in 3 stunden sein es kann in 3 tagen sein oder 30 monaten oder 80 jahren ... probiere es einfach wenn du hier bist also momentan ist der hering komplett hier .... überall fängt man


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



jottweebee schrieb:


> *!! Wanted !!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



Jürgen,#h

wenn du dank deiner beruflichen Vorbelastung das Rätsel nicht alleine lösen kannst,dann biete ich mich als Denunziant an.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (18. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ otto
Im Dorffußball kennst du dich ja auch aus, was kommt noch:q [/QUOTE]

Timo, ich kenne mich gar nicht im fußball aus - dieses ist nicht meine sportart, habe jedoch inzwischen auch mitbekommen, dass dortmund an erster stelle steht und in hamburg bzw. st.pauli der bär los ist. 
Jedoch kann ich mir vorstellen, dass manch ein dorfsportler, davon träumt in hamburg mal seine kunst zu zeigen. Diese gedanken haben nicht nur dorfsportler, sondern jeder der leistungssport betreibt und glaubt er ist reif für st.pauli.
Der tag wird kommen, wo du diese gedanken auch bekommst.

Wenn ich alles posten würde, was bei mir kommt, dann verstehst du die welt nicht mehr und das wasser läuft dir nicht nur im munde zusammen. :q Bedenke ich bin ein alter bock, der nicht blind durch die gegend läuft bzw. sich nur auf ein beschränkes feld konzentriert,  wie beim fußball der schützenkönig.

Nun bekomme kein schock, denn heute war bei mir einer und teilte mir mit, dass er in den dünen ein knochen gefunden hat, es könnte ein knochen vom menschen sein. Ich habe mir mal den knochen angesehen und es war ein unterschenkel mit fuß - habe die polizei benachrichtig, die sofort zur fundstelle kam, sie waren genau so sprachlos wie ich und haben sofort ein foto davon gemacht und es zur überprüfung geschickt, ob es vom menschen stammen könnte. Ich habe mir reichlich gedanken gemacht, welches tier einen unterschenkel mit fuß von etwa 20 cm länge hat, mit fünf zehen.
Uwe-H, der fundort war nicht weit, wo wir den verrückten im wagen gesehen haben - etwas nördlicher. Habe es fotografisch festgehalten.
Nun konnte ich nicht erkennen ob seine bein krumm war, sonst wäre es ein fußballer gewesen, da der kopf fehlte. :q

@ Jottweebee @ Jürgen
Das gefällt euch mit dem bild - sieht man nicht oft, dass einer auf dem boden liegt und bordies vor dem hungertod rettet. Hätte auch mit einem strahl die glühende kohle löschen können - wollte jedoch kein spielverderber sein. Als fußballer hätte ich vor wut davor getreten und euch mal den hackentrick gezeigt - dann hättet ihr alle in der luft rot gesehen. :q


----------



## elwiss (19. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

-Hvide Sande aktuell-

Heute war das auch mal ganz gut, wir waren dann wie gesagt in L-Go land (nur wg. dem Copyright).

Wetter: will das noch einer wissen... wie zuhause, nur besser !

Hering wieder Mio., wenn man nicht Angeln kann, nur tausend 

Hornies ohne Ende da ! zu früh ???

@ Otto

PN kommt morgen, kopp voll, sorry !
Kannst Du eigenlich Russisch ?

Gruß

Björn


----------



## LAC (19. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ elwiss
Björn, warum fragst du ? - ich habe mal was übersetzen lassen für einen bordie, der in thailand ein hotelanlage für angler besitzt, der schnell eine übersetzung benötigte, damit die russischen angler sich an den seen richtig verhalten. Hatte hier zu der zeit einige russen aus der oberschicht zu gast, sie beherrschten die sprache bestens - sogar mehrere - die haben es dann übersetzt.
Hast du am geländer beim angeln sprachprobleme? :q Dann geht es nur mit händen und füßen - trete doch mal vor einen seiner fischeimer und signalisiere ihm damit, was du willst, das hilft, dann kommt ihr näher ins gespräch. :q
Mach das lieber nicht ! 
Es sind aber nicht alles russen, sie kommen jedoch aus den östlichen ländern und man erkennt sie sofort, da es keine mitteleuropäische rasse ist, einige kommen sogar aus fernost, die erkennst du, da die hautfarbe etwas dunkler ist, sie alle schwarze haare haben, ihre augen sind auch etwas anders geformt - besitzen jedoch keine mandelaugen :q Die erscheinen bzw. angeln dort mit der großfamilie sowie alle kinder der verwandten und bekannten. Die kann man auch nicht verstehen. Die leben zwar in dänemark, sind jedoch geflohen aus ihrem heimatland, weil in dänemark der segen vom himmel fällt, denn in dk fliegen die fische durch die luft und kein eisen. :q 
Björn, ich beherrsche etwas serbokroatisch und kann nur einige wörter russisch - kannst dich aber normal gut verständigen mit den jungs - wenn du mehrmals mit dem finger auf ihn zeigst und das word Vodka sagst und dann mit der hand die trinkbewegung bei dir machst - versteht er dich und du kommst mit ihm ins gespräche, vielleicht auch einen selbstgebrannten wodka. 
Ich hoffe du hast menschenkenntnisse, nicht dass du einen in die fresse bekommst, dann mach lieber gar nichts.
Wenn wir zusammen angeln gehen - kann ich mal am geländer einen kontrollgang machen und höflich alle angler fragen, ob sie einen angelschein besitzen, weil dieses in dänemark pflicht ist, wenn sie keinen haben, sage ich ihnen, wo sie den kaufen können - dann haben wir platz dort.
Das kannst du aber auch machen - wenn sie mit dir reden wollen - sagst du einfach, ich nix verstehen - nur kontrolle.


----------



## elwiss (20. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

- Hvide Sande aktuell - oder neues von der Müllkippe....

Gestern vom Wetter her der schönste Tag !
20 Grad oder so, null Wind.
Erstaunlicherweise jede Menge Hornhechte da, Hering sowieso.
Leider sehen die Angelplätze an der Schleuse mittlerweile wirklich so aus wie o.g. Müllkippe.
Neuerdings werden dort auch die Fische geschlachtet und die Reste liegen gelassen, Vorfächer und Verpackung, Dosen und alles andere ja sowieso. #q
Keine Ahnung ob man das in Kasachstan auch so macht ?
Leider habe ich hier auch noch nie eine Kontrolle gesehen, schade...

Ansonsten alles gut.

Gruß

Björn#h


----------



## Andree Hörmann (20. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hej,

auch von Fängen aus der Brandung was gehört. Wo wäre ein guter Platz mit welcher Methode zum Hornhechtfischen - bin nächtse Woche dort und will mal mit dem Neffen los.
Gruß Andree


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



elwiss schrieb:


> - Hvide Sande aktuell - oder neues von der Müllkippe....
> 
> Gestern vom Wetter her der schönste Tag !
> 20 Grad oder so, null Wind.
> ...


 



Hallo Björn,#h

kriege auch jedes mal einen dicken Hals,wenn ich das Treiben beobachte.
Aber vermutlich will man die Dreckschweine gar nicht verprellen,könnten ja noch ein paar Kronen in örtlichen 
Geschäften umsetzen,wenn der mitgebrachte Fusel nicht
mehr langt.#q
Ich werde mir jedenfalls zum 1.mal seit über 30 Jahren die
Heringsangelei ersparen.Mich wiedert dieses Treiben dort nur
noch an.|krach:
Ich bin auch schwer mit mir am kämpfen,ob nach den 2 für dieses 
Jahr gebuchten Aufenthalten die Urlaubsplanungen für die Zukunft
nicht mal neu überdacht werden.


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## angler1996 (20. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Zitat J.Breithardt
Ich werde mir jedenfalls zum 1.mal seit über 30 Jahren die
Heringsangelei ersparen.Mich wiedert dieses Treiben dort nur
noch an.|krach:
Ich bin auch schwer mit mir am kämpfen,ob nach den 2 für dieses 
Jahr gebuchten Aufenthalten die Urlaubsplanungen für die Zukunft
nicht mal neu überdacht werden.


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:[/QUOTE]
Hallo, 

das geht mir ähnlich. Auch wenn es erst 12 Jahre sind#h 
Werde mir das "bunte Treiben" im Mai nochmal anschauen und dann entscheiden, wie es weiter geht. Eigentlich schade, aber wenn ich so lese, wie es schon wieder zu geht und Besserung ist wohl nicht in Sicht, wird das wohl der letzte Aufenthalt werden
Gruß A.


----------



## elwiss (20. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Björn,#h
> 
> kriege auch jedes mal einen dicken Hals,wenn ich das Treiben beobachte.
> Aber vermutlich will man die Dreckschweine gar nicht verprellen,könnten ja noch ein paar Kronen in örtlichen
> ...


 
Es ist wohl so,
aber wenn man dadurch die anderen "vernünftigen" Angler verprellt, das kann's ja auch nicht sein..
Ausserdem meinst Du, die lassen wirklich soviel Geld hier, ich glaube einige pennen im Kofferraum von ihrem Auto.
Habe gerstern erst gesehen wie 3 Mann die Mülltonnen geplündert haben, auf der Suche nach Wirbeln und Resten von Vorfächern...

Gruß

Björn


----------



## FangeNichts5 (20. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Björn
Lass dir den Urlaub nicht vermiesen|rolleyes Wenn die Leute nunmal Fisch sehen, brennen die Sicherungen durch...


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



elwiss schrieb:


> Es ist wohl so,
> aber wenn man dadurch die anderen "vernünftigen" Angler verprellt, das kann's ja auch nicht sein..
> Ausserdem *meinst Du, die lassen wirklich soviel Geld hier*, ich glaube einige pennen im Kofferraum von ihrem Auto.
> Habe gerstern erst gesehen wie 3 Mann die Mülltonnen geplündert haben, auf der Suche nach Wirbeln und Resten von Vorfächern...
> ...


 


@ Björn,#h

eben nicht.Deshalb schrieb ich ja auch,bestenfalls die Fusel-
vorräte auffüllen.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## volkerm (20. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Moin,

wenn ich das hier so lese, scheint das ja noch schlimmer als derzeit in Stralsund zu sein.

Glücklicherweise kann man hier an ruhigen Stränden auf Meerforelle ausweichen:m.

Nie wieder auf Hering!!!

Grüße

Volker


----------



## fLow.cux (20. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

hvide sande müllhalte trifft es besonders stand heute ca 30 min auf der brücke und in der zeit haben kollegen des oben genannten lagers ca 10 packungen padernoster ins gras geworfen ... ca 3 meter daneben steht ne mülltonne ... mich kotzt es an wie die plätze beim wasserstahl aussehen ....einfach immoment alles kaum einer kann hier noch angeln das ist eine histerie hier ich gehe nur noch in die brandung ! ich finde es aber gut das alle das so sehen wie ich hier im board !!!!! Ich werde wohl mal schauen was in thorsminde so geht  lg


----------



## carpfreak1990 (20. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Moin zusammen, 

Ich hoffe wirklich das es noch besser wird bis zum Mai mit dem Müll. Es ist wirklich nicht schön wenn man bei angeln seinen Müll liegen lässt. Ich kenne das von unseren Vereinsanlagen es ist wirklich schade, das man seinen müll nicht mal in die nächste Mülltonne schmeissen kann.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## DasaTeamchef (20. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo zusammen,

neben all den Ärgernissen.....wird eigentlich in Hvide Sande auch noch etwas gefangen????
Leider gibt es keinen Extra-Fangbericht-Trööt....zu Hvide Sande.

Mich interessiert auch nicht nur der Hering....sondern.....was bringen die Angelkutter so mit???

Wird auch mal auf Meerforelle gefischt - und evtl. auch gefangen?

Und wie sieht es im Fjord aus....mit den Barschen.....und brauch ich da einen ExtraAngelschein, oder reicht der dänische Fischereischein....????


Viele Grüße
Frank


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (20. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Moin,
ich versteh auch nicht das da Seitens der Kommune bzw. der Stadt Hvide Sande nicht mal eingegriffen wird. Es ist ja nicht gerade förderlich wie es dort z.Zt. von Statten geht.
Und diesen angeblichen „Anglern“ sollte man doch mal in Form von regelmäßigen Kontrollen auf die Füße treten. Sicherlich lässt sich das Problem dadurch nicht ganz vermeiden, aber ich denke doch das es die Situation ein bisschen entschärfen wird.
Es kann ja auch nicht angehen das die Kontrolleure vor den Osteuropäern Angst haben müssen, wo leben wir eigentlich das es überhaupt soweit kommen kann, das eine Minderheit von Halbaffen den Rest der Angler die Sache versauen kann.

Vh
Carsten


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



DasaTeamchef schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> neben all den Ärgernissen.....wird eigentlich in Hvide Sande auch noch etwas gefangen????
> Leider gibt es keinen Extra-Fangbericht-Trööt....zu Hvide Sande.
> ...


 


Hallo Frank,#h

um deine Fragen kurz uud knapp zu beantworten:

Hauptfisch ist bekanntlich Hering und Hornhecht.Im Sommer
sind mit etwas Glück Makrelenfänge von den Molen möglich.
Der aalbestand ist weitgehend zusammen gebrochen,
einzelne Fänge sind aber immer noch möglich.Mit sehr viel 
Geschick sind auch Meeräschen über 2 KG im Sommer möglich.Fänge sind aber selten.Auf Meerforelle und Lachs
sind die Aussichten in HS nicht so gut.Besser ist das Fluß-
system auf der anderen Fjordseite.Im Fjord kannst du im südlichen Teil Hecht und Barsch fangen.Es reicht der Staat-
liche Schein.
Kutter: Je länger die Touren,um so besser in der Regel die
Fänge (Dorsch,Steinbeisser,SeehechtSteinbutt und Leng).

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Carsten Heidorn schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich versteh auch nicht das da Seitens der Kommune bzw. der Stadt Hvide Sande nicht mal eingegriffen wird. Es ist ja nicht gerade förderlich wie es dort z.Zt. von Statten geht.
> Und diesen angeblichen „Anglern“ sollte man doch mal in Form von regelmäßigen Kontrollen auf die Füße treten. Sicherlich lässt sich das Problem dadurch nicht ganz vermeiden, aber ich denke doch das es die Situation ein bisschen entschärfen wird.
> Es kann ja auch nicht angehen das die Kontrolleure vor den Osteuropäern Angst haben müssen, wo leben wir eigentlich das es überhaupt soweit kommen kann, das eine Minderheit von Halbaffen den Rest der Angler die Sache versauen kann.
> ...


 

Hallo Karsten,#h

vielleicht sollte jeder einzelne Angler mal seinen Unmut vor
Ort beim Bürgermeister,oder wie er sich dort nennt,vorbringen. Nach einer Saison wird er auch einen dicken Hals haben,sich die Beschwerden ständig anhören zu müssen.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## DasaTeamchef (20. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Frank,#h
> 
> um deine Fragen kurz uud knapp zu beantworten:
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Jürgen,

ich hatte vergessen zu schreiben, das ich ab Samstag in der Nähe bin. Wollte keine allgemeinen "Möglichkeiten" - sondern aktuelle Meldungen!
Trotzdem Danke


----------



## HoHo (20. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Moin,

hat schon jemand gehört ob im Limfjord auch schon Hornhechte unterwegs sind? oder Heringe?

Danke, Gruß vonne Ostfriesen-Küste


----------



## angelnrolfman (20. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Carsten Heidorn schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich versteh auch nicht das da Seitens der Kommune bzw. der Stadt Hvide Sande nicht mal eingegriffen wird. Es ist ja nicht gerade förderlich wie es dort z.Zt. von Statten geht.
> Und diesen angeblichen „Anglern“ sollte man doch mal in Form von regelmäßigen Kontrollen auf die Füße treten. Sicherlich lässt sich das Problem dadurch nicht ganz vermeiden, aber ich denke doch das es die Situation ein bisschen entschärfen wird.
> Es kann ja auch nicht angehen das die Kontrolleure vor den Osteuropäern Angst haben müssen, wo leben wir eigentlich das es überhaupt soweit kommen kann, das eine Minderheit von Halbaffen den Rest der Angler die Sache versauen kann.
> ...


 
 Hi Carsten,

das ist leider nicht nur in Hvide Sande so, sondern auch im "heiligen Land" Norwegen, in Deutschland oder sonst wo.......
Als wir vor zwei Wochen in Hvide Sande waren und ein "Völkchen" völlig hemmungslos dazwischen gedrängelt und über andere hinweg geworfen hat, wurde schonmal "deutlich" Klartext gesprochen........Ich beziehe das hier nicht auf bestimme Bevölkerungsgruppen, obwohl sich jeder wohl seinen Teil denkt. Und es sind gerade die, die nun fast garnichts als Touristen ins Land bringen, da sie wirklich alles mitbringen und tagelang in Autos übernachten.......
Ich kann das jetzt hier nicht äussern, sonst gibt's "MM" (Mod-Mecker!! ) .........


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



DasaTeamchef schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> 
> ich hatte vergessen zu schreiben, das ich ab Samstag in der Nähe bin. Wollte keine allgemeinen "Möglichkeiten" - sondern aktuelle Meldungen!
> Trotzdem Danke


 


Wenn du vernünftige Fische fangen willst,dann fahr an die Skjern.Dort scheint es recht gut (aber ohne Fanggarantie)
zu laufen.
Ansonsten setze dich mit Boardie Costas kurzfristig in Ver-
bindung,da könntest du noch mehr erfahren.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## elwiss (20. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



DasaTeamchef schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> neben all den Ärgernissen.....wird eigentlich in Hvide Sande auch noch etwas gefangen????
> Leider gibt es keinen Extra-Fangbericht-Trööt....zu Hvide Sande.
> ...


 
Hering und Hornies werden wie blöde gefangen, das ist nunmal so, 
beim Brandungsangeln haben wir versagt, kennen aber auch keine guten Plätze...
Naja, und Forellenteiche gibts ja genug.

Morgen fahren wir mit dem Kutter raus, 10 std.-tour, weisses Riff hoffentlich, werde dann berichten.

Hornies kann man aber an Sluse nicht gezielt beangeln, einfach zu viel los, leider..

Gruß

Björn


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



elwiss schrieb:


> Hering und Hornies werden wie blöde gefangen, das ist nunmal so,
> beim Brandungsangeln haben wir versagt, kennen aber auch keine guten Plätze...
> Naja, und Forellenteiche gibts ja genug.
> 
> ...


 


@ Björn,#h


da frag aber mal Otto.Vorletztes Jahr haben wir Fabi *vor*
jedem Wurf die Treffer angesagt.|supergri

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (20. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Elwiss
Björn, habe deine pn bekommen, morgen geht bei mir auch nicht, rufe dich an, dann könne  wir uns treffen. Ich daschet schon du wärst heute bei mir vorbei gekommen, da der nachbar zu mir kam und sagte ein deutsches auto fährt ständig die strasse rauf und runter und sucht eine hausnummer - wir liegen halt nicht an der strasse, haben jedoch zwei einfahrten.
Ich melde mich - betreffend gezielt hornhechte fangen, das geht und wie jürgen es schon erwähnt hat, wir haben fabie im vorfeld gesagt, was wir fangen. Ich picke dir die hornhechte aus den heringsschwarm raus und wenn ich hering haben will, fange ich nur heringe - frag mich aber bitte nicht, wie ich das mache, ich kann es nicht beschreiben  jedenfalls klappt es  - da wette ich drauf.:vik:und werde gewinnen.
Betreffend der müllhalde hat ja nichts mit dem platz zu tun, sondern mit den menschen, die dort angeln - das ist nicht nur in hvide sande sondern überall, wo man fische angeln kann. Ich habe mal zwei gute fangplätze am fjord hier im board veröffentlicht, es war jahrzehnte ein sauberer platz - jetzt findest du reichlich bier- und wurmdosen und den ganzen anderen plunder, wie angelschüre usw. Das waren deutsche angler und nicht angler aus den osteuropäischen ländern, die die angelei mit ganz anderen augen betrachten - die wollen soviel fische fangen, wie es nur geht - auch schnell, da jeder fisch für sie bares geld ist.
Das ist bei vielen anglern so, da spielt die nationalität keine rolle und wie unser jungbordie FangeNichts schon es erwähnt hat, einige werden wild wenn die fische beißen.
Ich sage, sie rasten aus und wissen zum teil nicht was sie tun, nach links und rechts wird nicht geschaut, da sie nur eins im kopf haben - reichlich fische fangen.
So sind nun mal einige angler - ich möchte nicht jeden durchleuchten, der hier herr saubermann spielt. 
Das hat auch damit was zu tun, dass sie förmlich mit einem angelladen ans wasser gehen - aber auch alles haben sie dabei.


----------



## DasaTeamchef (21. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



elwiss schrieb:


> Hering und Hornies werden wie blöde gefangen, das ist nunmal so,
> beim Brandungsangeln haben wir versagt, kennen aber auch keine guten Plätze...
> Naja, und Forellenteiche gibts ja genug.
> 
> ...


 

Mist - zu spät! Hätte ich gewußt, das Ihr heute "kuttert", hätte ich ein ordentliches "Petri Heil" mitgeschickt!!!!

Bin mal gespannt......


----------



## LAC (21. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo,
kleiner fangbericht - mein freund torsten, (borsdie Hartri) hat in zwei stunden 9 kg forellen gefangen - auf made, die wir in einer gewürztunke getränkt haben sowie auf wurm. Ich habe sie nur gekeschert und mir dabei nasse socken geholt und wo er mal hinwerfen soll. 
Waren zwei super stunden.


----------



## Tim1983 (22. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> Hallo,
> kleiner fangbericht - mein freund torsten, (borsdie Hartri) hat in zwei stunden 9 kg forellen gefangen - auf made, die wir in einer gewürztunke getränkt haben sowie auf wurm. Ich habe sie nur gekeschert und mir dabei nasse socken geholt und wo er mal hinwerfen soll.
> Waren zwei super stunden.



Hey Otto,
an welchen Put & Take habt Ihr sie rausgeholt?


----------



## DasaTeamchef (22. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

MoinMoin!

Wollte noch einmal höflichst nachfragen... ob AKTUELL auch Barsche im Fjord gefangen werden.
Und.....die Frage ist noch offen....ob hier der dänische Fischereischein reicht!?

morgen geht es los.....


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



DasaTeamchef schrieb:


> MoinMoin!
> 
> Wollte noch einmal höflichst nachfragen... ob AKTUELL auch Barsche im Fjord gefangen werden.
> *Und.....die Frage ist noch offen....ob hier der dänische Fischereischein reicht!?*
> ...


 

Diese Frage ist nicht mehr offen,habe sie dir am 20.4. beant-
wortet.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## DasaTeamchef (22. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Diese Frage ist nicht mehr offen,habe sie dir am 20.4. beant-
> wortet.:m
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen |wavey:




sorry Jürgen - und Danke -


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



DasaTeamchef schrieb:


> sorry Jürgen - und Danke -


 

#6 Jürgen


----------



## Pit der Barsch (22. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Hi Carsten,
> 
> das ist leider nicht nur in Hvide Sande so, sondern auch im "heiligen Land" Norwegen, in Deutschland oder sonst wo.......
> Als wir vor zwei Wochen in Hvide Sande waren und ein "Völkchen" völlig hemmungslos dazwischen gedrängelt und über andere hinweg geworfen hat, wurde schonmal "deutlich" Klartext gesprochen........Ich beziehe das hier nicht auf bestimme Bevölkerungsgruppen, obwohl sich jeder wohl seinen Teil denkt. Und es sind gerade die, die nun fast garnichts als Touristen ins Land bringen, da sie wirklich alles mitbringen und tagelang in Autos übernachten.......
> Ich kann das jetzt hier nicht äussern, sonst gibt's "MM" (Mod-Mecker!! ) .........





Übernachten meistens auf dem Parkplatz bei Kotfried,vorn am Kreisverkehr.
Kommen aus dem Osteuropäischen Raum,zum Teil mit LT Kenzeichen.
Stehen morgens um 4 Uhr auf der Schleuse und reißen mit Pilker Hornhechte.
Ich finde nicht das Mecker vom Mod angebracht ist,da es Tatsachen sind.
Fotos werden noch Nachgereicht !


----------



## DasaTeamchef (22. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

und wie ist es mit Barschen???? und wie ist es mit Heringsfetzen im Hafen....ein paar Platte sollten doch dazu "HALLO" sagen!?


----------



## Angelprofesor (22. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Pit der Barsch schrieb:


> Übernachten meistens auf dem Parkplatz bei Kotfried,vorn am Kreisverkehr.
> Kommen aus dem Osteuropäischen Raum,zum Teil mit LT Kenzeichen.
> Stehen morgens um 4 Uhr auf der Schleuse und reißen mit Pilker Hornhechte.
> Ich finde nicht das Mecker vom Mod angebracht ist,da es Tatsachen sind.
> Fotos werden noch Nachgereicht !


 

#d Das sind leider Tatsachen die Exoten beschmutzen nicht nur die Angelplätze sonder auch die ehrliche Angelfreunde. Vor zwei Jahren sind mir durch solche " Angelnomaden " nicht nur der Eimer mit Heringe sonder auch der Zubehör der daneben lag entwendet. Ich als Ausländer bin beschämt über solche Vorfälle zu reden, aber leider das ist so. Einzige Lösung sind verstärkte Kontrollen und drastische strafen.
Petri Heil und Frohe Osterfeiertage.
Vladi.#g


----------



## fLow.cux (22. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Pit der Barsch schrieb:


> Übernachten meistens auf dem Parkplatz bei Kotfried,vorn am Kreisverkehr.
> Kommen aus dem Osteuropäischen Raum,zum Teil mit LT Kenzeichen.
> Stehen morgens um 4 Uhr auf der Schleuse und reißen mit Pilker Hornhechte.
> Ich finde nicht das Mecker vom Mod angebracht ist,da es Tatsachen sind.
> Fotos werden noch Nachgereicht !




Sehr gut  nur dieses pack gibt es überall was ich genau so schlimm finde sind die wildcamper die aus hvidesande ihren privat campingplatz machen ... ich frage mich nur wo diese leute den fisch einfrieren .. etc ;+;+
lg flow#h


----------



## fLow.cux (22. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



DasaTeamchef schrieb:


> und wie ist es mit Barschen???? und wie ist es mit Heringsfetzen im Hafen....ein paar Platte sollten doch dazu "HALLO" sagen!?


was willst du eigentlich wissen schreib deine fragen mal in richtigen sätze oder lese dich durch die alten threads ...


----------



## Norgeguide (22. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo Freunde,
leider ist so ne Woche Urlaub ja fix um und nun muß ich wieder bis in Herbst warten bis es wieder hoch geht nach HS.
Was ich dort aber zum Teil gesehen habe, hat mir doch wirklich am Nervenkostüm gezerrt.
Ich habe die Schleuse an jedem Tag besucht und mir so einige Gestallten mal näher angesehen.
Abschlagen der gefangenen Fische, fehlanzeige!
Paternostertüten,Lappen und anderer Müll hingeschmissen oder mit den Füßen in`s Wasser geschuppst.#q
Auch ich habe dort gefischt, als ich jedoch einen Angler, der 5 Mann neben mir Stand, aufmerksam gemacht habe das er gerade auswerfen soll damit es nicht zu Wirr-warr kommt, würdigte er mich nicht einen Blickes. Wie auch er sprach eine Osteuropäische Sprache. Er verhedderte sich einige male mit anderen Anglern und als ich dann an der Reihe war merkte er noch nicht mal das ich seine Montage schon an Land gezogen hatte. Ich fummelte und er Riß und Riß und jagte mir fasst die Haken in die Hände.#d
Als ich nun etwas erboßt wurde nam ich mein Messer und schnitt seinen Krempel ab. Das half.:m
Er schimpfte zwar wie ein Rohrspatz aber von nun an wurde es besser mit ihm.
Mir war das alles zu blöd und ich packte ein.
Ausserdem würde ich mal gerne wissen warum man so ehrlich ist und sich nen Angelschein löst, wo sind da die Kontroleure??
Ich habe dort nicht einen einzigen gesehen.
Von denen ob nun Russen,Litauer,Polen, die Schwarzen die da rum liefen konnte ich nicht zu ordnen, hat nicht einer solch einen Angelschein. Ist den Dänen denn völlig egal was dort passiert?? Sagen die Dänen sich, bringt ihr im Sommer euer Geld her und wir entsorgen im Winter euern Müll, ich weiß nich!!!!
Ich bin der Meinung das dort auch mal durchgegriffen werden sollte, wie auch immer man es auch machen würde.
Ich habe mir meine Hering von einem Fischer im kleinen Binnenhafen geholt. Sortiert nach Größe und ohne Schuppen für 6 Kronen das Kilo und völlig ohne Streß.
Gruß
Norgeguide#h


----------



## elwiss (22. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo,

ich fahre nun morgen mit meiner Familie nach hause, leider.
Hoffentlich, oder vielleicht auch gerade habe ich durch -HS aktuell-
etwas dazu beigetragen, einen der schönsten Angelplätze der Welt (immer im Rahmen der Möglichkeiten, wo man nun so hinkommt...)
zu erklären.
Ist nicht alles gut hier, die Postings von heute sind so ne' Sache, ... norgeguide....
Was will denn nun so mancher Angler ?
Hering fängt hier jeder, aber auch wirklich jeder, egal ob Russe, Deutschrusse, Tamile, oder Däne? oder Friseur....
Wir sind hier und machen uns so unsere Gedanken, weil wir kommen ja auch schon so lange hierher und spielen dann trotzdem irgendwie mit.
Ist ja auch einfach ein schönes Fleckchen Erde hier. Das ist so !
Mein Fazit nach einer Woche HS:
Fische sind hier immer noch top, " Angler" werden weniger, Idioten immer mehr. Auch das ist so !
Trotzdem komme ich wieder, vielleicht nicht mehr unbedingt zur Friseusenzeit... - und schon lange nicht mit' Wohnmobil...

Fragen zu Barschen, die dann Hallo zu den Platten sagen, sollen auch andere beantworten !

Als Fangergebnis, für die, die es wissen zu schätzen wissen (Hammersatz, sorry ) :

Hering zuviele !

Hornhecht auchso,
denn noch Forellen, Barsche und Hecht
achso Dorsch mit Kutter
alles mehr als genug. Das ist auchmal nochmal so !

Brandungsangeln haben wir versucht, aber nix gefangen, weil: a keine Ahnung davon, b keine Ahnung wo die richtigen Stellen dafür sind und c überhaupt kein Material dafür mit' hatten.

Zur Herings-voll-da-Zeit komme ich jedoch nicht so unbedingt wieder, Müllkippe, GUS-Länder, u.s.w, hatten wir ja schon...



- Hvide Sande aktuell -

heute, unglaubliche 25 Grad, Glatze verbrannt.
keinen Hering gefangen,


weil Schnauze voll.



Mittags zum Barsch- und Hechtángeln, kein Problem damit gehabt. 

@ Otto,

schade das wir diesmal nicht zusammenfinden konnten,
egal ich komme spät. im Herbst nochmal wieder, wenns hier "schöner" ist !

Gruß an alle Verückten ! #h

Björn


----------



## rainzor (22. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



elwiss schrieb:


> Mittags zum Barsch- und Hechtángeln, kein Problem damit gehabt.
> 
> 
> Björn


 
Und das mitten in der dänischen Hechtschonzeit. Es sind eben doch nicht nur die Osteuropäer, die mit ihrem Verhalten voll in die Sch... greifen.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## angelnrolfman (23. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Angelprofesor schrieb:


> #d Das sind leider Tatsachen die Exoten beschmutzen nicht nur die Angelplätze sonder auch die ehrliche Angelfreunde. Vor zwei Jahren sind mir durch solche " Angelnomaden " nicht nur der Eimer mit Heringe sonder auch der Zubehör der daneben lag entwendet. Ich als Ausländer bin beschämt über solche Vorfälle zu reden, aber leider das ist so. Einzige Lösung sind verstärkte Kontrollen und drastische strafen.
> Petri Heil und Frohe Osterfeiertage.
> Vladi.#g


 
Hallo Vladi, 
es ist eben so.....99% denken so und nicht 1% darf es aussprechen...#c.
Auch ich werde nicht mehr "in der Woche" zur Heringszeit auftauchen, wohl eher garnicht. Ich muss mir so'n Ranz echt nicht antun.#d Auch wenn einige es hier versuchen "schön" zu reden, von wegen soviel Fisch wie möglich u.s.w. Es gibt Regeln und da haben sich *ALLE* dran zu halten. Andererseits, wenn ich einige "Kameraden" und deren Verhalten da so beobachte, frage ich mich wirklich, welches Ende der Angelschnur mehr Grips hat. Wie schon gesagt, Regeln gelten für alle und das ist nicht zu "entschuldigen" wenn man sagt, ja da wo die herkommen durfte man das oder es hat keiner kontrolliert......
Hoffe die Dänen werden nicht erst wach, wenn's zu spät ist und die Deutschen, so wie in anderen Urlaubsregionen (Balkan, Mallorca u.s.w.) solche Gebiete aufgrund des "Publikums" meiden....(dann nutzen wir Daenemark eben nur noch zum "Durchfahren" nach Norwegen.......|kopfkrat#c)
War das jetzt alles Off Topic ??


----------



## Pit der Barsch (23. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

ich denke das pauschale drastische strafen etwas helfen würden. 
selbst sowas wie gut sichtbare angelscheine zum anheften als button würden vieleicht einige schwarzangler abhalten.
am besten platzreservierungen die schon vorher bezahlt worden sind.
das wird übrigens sehr oft in kanada praktiziert beim lachsaufstieg.
ich bin gerne bereit etwas mehr für einen schönen urlaub in hs. zu zahlen.#h


----------



## elwiss (23. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



rainzor schrieb:


> Und das mitten in der dänischen Hechtschonzeit. Es sind eben doch nicht nur die Osteuropäer, die mit ihrem Verhalten voll in die Sch... greifen.
> 
> Gruß
> Rainer


 
Sorry, wenn das jetzt echt schlecht "rüberkam",
wir hatten, vor ein paar Barsche zu fangen, mit entspr. Geschirr, hat ja auch gut geklappt.

Hatte einen Baby-Hecht, und natürlich wieder zurückgesetzt !

Wenn es in DK eine Schonzeit auch für Barsche gibt, dann wußten wir das echt nicht !

Trotz allem, macht Euch doch mal Gedanken, wie es in HS weitergehen soll...

Gruß an die letzten "Verrückten" ! #h

Björn


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



elwiss schrieb:


> Sorry, wenn das jetzt echt schlecht "rüberkam",
> wir hatten, vor ein paar Barsche zu fangen, mit entspr. Geschirr, hat ja auch gut geklappt.
> 
> Hatte einen Baby-Hecht, und natürlich wieder zurückgesetzt !
> ...


 


Hallo Björn,#h

wieder heil daheim?Danke fürs HS-Aktuell.#6
Nur,der Spruch mit dem Hecht war wirklich verunglückt,üben.
Meines Wissens haben aber wenigstens die Barsche keine Schonzeit.:m
Und so lange sich vor Ort keiner bei den Behörden bemerkbar macht,wird es so weiter gehn wie bisher.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## rainzor (23. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



elwiss schrieb:


> Sorry, wenn das jetzt echt schlecht "rüberkam",
> wir hatten, vor ein paar Barsche zu fangen, mit entspr. Geschirr, hat ja auch gut geklappt.
> 
> Hatte einen Baby-Hecht, und natürlich wieder zurückgesetzt !
> ...


 
Dann hast du dich wirklich ein bißchen unglücklich ausgedrückt. Ich hatte es so verstanden, daß ihr gezielt auf Hecht los wart. Dann nichts für ungut....

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## LutzLutz (24. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

so nun hs aktuell...sind gestern angekommen, ferienhaus absolut top! gestern nicht geangelt, lediglich mal an den schleusen vorbeigeschaut. ergebnis: viele hornis und immer wieder heringe dabei, aber nicht so dolle.
heut war ich denn mal los für 1,5 stunden und konnte 70 heringe überlisten. da ich die ganze woche noch vor mir habe, habe ich dann das angeln abgebrochen und mich dem schönen wetter gewidmet. abends war ich dann nochmal für 2 stunden am forellensee und konnte 1 forelle überlisten wobei ich insgesamt noch 3 verloren habe weil die so vorsichtig gebissen haben. morgen früh gehts nochmal forellensee und nachmittags nochmal hering. so wie es scheint soll das wetter nämlich ab dienstag nicht mehr so pralle sein und dann muss man dass ja nochmal voll genießen. :l
mfg lutz


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LutzLutz schrieb:


> *so nun hs aktuell*...sind gestern angekommen, ferienhaus absolut top! gestern nicht geangelt, lediglich mal an den schleusen vorbeigeschaut. ergebnis: viele hornis und immer wieder heringe dabei, aber nicht so dolle.
> heut war ich denn mal los für 1,5 stunden und konnte 70 heringe überlisten. da ich die ganze woche noch vor mir habe, habe ich dann das angeln abgebrochen und mich dem schönen wetter gewidmet. abends war ich dann nochmal für 2 stunden am forellensee und konnte 1 forelle überlisten wobei ich insgesamt noch 3 verloren habe weil die so vorsichtig gebissen haben. morgen früh gehts nochmal forellensee und nachmittags nochmal hering. so wie es scheint soll das wetter nämlich ab dienstag nicht mehr so pralle sein und dann muss man dass ja nochmal voll genießen. :l
> mfg lutz


 


Weiter machen,und schönen Urlaub #6

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (24. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

War gestern mal zwei stunden auf hering und habe mir das schauspiel an der schleuse angesehen - sind reichlich menschen dort aber auch reichlich heringe. Jeder wurf ein biss - hatte in zwei stunden etwa 100 stück. Zwei freunde aus dem board waren dabei, beide hatten etwa 70, heute hatten sie mit drei mann etwa 200 heringe.
Nun regen wir uns über einige angler auf, da sie halt den verstand verlieren beim angeln, da sie in massen ja gefangen werden - ich sehe da nicht die nationalität, sonder nur die person, denn es sind nicht nur angler aus den osteuropäischen ländern, die dort verrückt spielen auch deutsche sowie eingheimische sind förmlich im rausch. 
Dieses sieht man aber nicht nur in hvide sande, sondern überall wo fische in massen gefangen werden können, ob es in deutschland, dänemark oder norwegen ist.
Ein großteil der angler in hvide sande, sind ja im besitz eines staatlichen angelscheins, denn es werden reichlich jährlich verkauft.  Nun wurde erwähnt, man könnte mehr geld nehmen, platzkarten verteilen usw. auch dieses wird nicht helfen, denn in kappeln an der schlei muss man tagesscheine für den heringsgfang kaufen, kontrollen sind dort täglich, auch dort sich solche wilden angler zu sehen, sie haben nur fische im kopf, da sie durch ihre angelei sich eine einnahmequelle schaffen, da sie verkauft werden. 
Norwegen wurde auch angeschnitten, da lief es auch verrückt ab, da fuhr man hin und landete zuhause, mit einen trailer voll mit fisch. Als der staat eine ausfuhrbeschränkung für fisch eingeführt hat, brach der tourismus um 40 % zusammen, weil sich die fahrt nicht mehr lohnte - es waren auch angler - halt norwegenfans.
So ist es nun mal und diese schwarzen schafe sind unter uns, da zählen die deutschen auch zu, ich sehe nicht die nationalität und ich kann sogar einige ausländer aus den östlichen sowie fernöstlichen ländern verstehen, da sie ganz anders den fischfang sehen und betreiben, als ein deutscher, der ein fischereischein gemacht hat und nur fisch für den eigenverbrauch fangen soll. 
Nur so am rande erwähnt, ein riesengeschäft ist der illegale fischhandel. Nach schätzungen von experten, werden mehr als eine millarde euro pro jahr zwischen russland und japan umgesetzt. Da tragen einige angler nicht nur in hvide sande zu bei.
Man hat mir gesagt, eingeschweißt lassen sich heringe gut verkaufen.
Man wird ja förmlich dazu gezwungen, denn ein harz vier empfänger, der einen 1 euro jop machen muss, der hat doch hier die möglichkeit aus dem vollen zu schöpfen, heringe nicht eingescheißt - sondern eimerweise zu verkaufen.
Das ist mehr, als er je verdient hat - er muss nur fleißig angeln. Man muss noch nicht mal sein hobby richtig beherrschen - es wirft trotzdem genug ab.
Zum glück, sind die o.g. wilden angler, keine angler hier aus dem board.
Wünsche allen ein petri heil !


----------



## anschmu (25. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@Lutzlutz               Moin , würde mich interessieren , welchen Forellensee du um Hvidesande du beangelst ! Bin nämlich ab 21.5 auch in Hvidesande ! Gruß und Petri Andreas


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (25. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



anschmu schrieb:


> @Lutzlutz               Moin , würde mich interessieren , welchen Forellensee du um Hvidesande du beangelst ! Bin nämlich ab 21.5 auch in Hvidesande ! Gruß und Petri Andreas



ich finde den in  nr.nebel ganz gut

mfg


----------



## anschmu (25. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Moin ! Möchte auch mal meine Meinung guttun ! Ich bzw. meine kleine Angeltruppe haben uns etwas vom Heringsangeln zurückgezogen ! Vor Jahren mußten Kistenweise Heringe mit nach Deutschland - zum verschenken ,einlegen  und braten ! Aber irgendwann kommt die Einsicht -mehr als essen kann der Mensch nicht und so wird nur noch für den Eigenverbrauch geangelt ! Meist um die 100Stück pro Angler - reicht um die Lust und den Appettit aufs nächste Jahr zu bewahren ! Vorletztes Jahr haben wir uns sogar Filets gekauft ( waren dann doch nicht so frisch wie selbst gefangen ) , aber warum mehr angeln als essen - um sie nachher wegzuschmeißen? Ne dann lieber etwas weniger und zweimal im Jahr nach HS zum angeln ! Früher mußte Menge sein - heute gehen wir auf Genuß -beim angeln , wie beim Fisch !  Auch genieße ich mehr die Ruhe eines Angeltages , als den ganzen Abend Heringe zureinigen ! Gruß Andreas


----------



## anschmu (25. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> ich finde den in lydum und nr.nebel ganz gut
> 
> mfg



Nr.Nebel finde ich sehr schwer zu beangeln - haben dort weniger Erfolge gehabt ! Den in Lydum kenne ich glaube garnicht , hast du mal ne Wegbeschreibung bzw. ne Adresse ! Fahre meist weiterweg nach Fjelstervang un zum Adsboelsee !


----------



## Angelprofesor (25. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

#6 Norre Nebel und No finde ich sehr gut. #:

Gruß
     Vladi


----------



## LAC (25. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



anschmu schrieb:


> Moin ! Möchte auch mal meine Meinung guttun ! Ich bzw. meine kleine Angeltruppe haben uns etwas vom Heringsangeln zurückgezogen ! Vor Jahren mußten Kistenweise Heringe mit nach Deutschland - zum verschenken ,einlegen  und braten ! Aber irgendwann kommt die Einsicht -mehr als essen kann der Mensch nicht und so wird nur noch für den Eigenverbrauch geangelt ! Meist um die 100Stück pro Angler - reicht um die Lust und den Appettit aufs nächste Jahr zu bewahren ! Vorletztes Jahr haben wir uns sogar Filets gekauft ( waren dann doch nicht so frisch wie selbst gefangen ) , aber warum mehr angeln als essen - um sie nachher wegzuschmeißen? Ne dann lieber etwas weniger und zweimal im Jahr nach HS zum angeln ! Früher mußte Menge sein - heute gehen wir auf Genuß -beim angeln , wie beim Fisch !  Auch genieße ich mehr die Ruhe eines Angeltages , als den ganzen Abend Heringe zureinigen ! Gruß Andreas



Andreas, deine einstellung hat sich ja positiv entwickelt und ist sehr gut, aber damit kannst du kein geld machen. Die hier ihr glück suchen beim angeln, wollen reichlich fische fangen. Es ist keine seltenheit, dass hier personen nicht nur hunderte, sondern zig tausende heringe fangen. Fragt man einen dieser schuppenjäger, was er damit macht z.b. ob er sie verkauft, sagt er nein, fragt man ihn, ob er jeden tag 100 fische frisst kommt oft die antwort - ich esse gar kein fisch, habe jedoch eine großfamilie und freunde, denen ich freude damit bereite, da sie sich über jeden hering freuen.
So sieht es aus, was er nicht sagt ist, dass diese freunde ihm natürlich geld dafür geben - weil er so nett ist und an sie gedacht hat.:q 
Sein freundeskreis hat sich im laufe der jahre erweitert, deshalb hausen einige hier in den heringszeiten auf park- u. campingplätzen, zwischen schuppen und innereien und angeln täglich von morgens bis abends über wochen hier. Damit er nicht vom fisch erstickt, wird die ware am wochenende, mit einem vw bus abgeholt, wobei der fahrer am wochende auch noch sein glück versucht - alles im sinne der freundschaft.
Das hört sich zwar übertrieben an, ist aber die wahrheit, da ich reichlich gespräche im laufe der jahre dort mit heringsangler von jung bis alt geführt habe - ganz locker, da ich wissen wollte, wie sie die angelei so betrachten - nur wenige habe ich dort gefunden, die ich als angler betrachte. Einige sagten sogar die wahrheit, indem sie ein teil behalten und die anderen verkaufen - damit finanzieren sie ihr hobby.
Nun werden sicherlich welche aus den reihen protestieren und sagen das stimmt nicht - dass kann sein, wenn man nicht so viele freunde hat - wobei man vom glück sprechen kann, wenn man wirklich freunde hat.   

Du wolltest wissen, wo der forellensee in lydum ist - bei uns. Ist aber auch schwer zu beangeln, da viel kraut drin ist.
Gruß


----------



## LutzLutz (25. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

ich gehe immer söndervig oder klegod wobei in söndervig immer mehr geht und der besatz auch besser ist.
heute habe ich wieder 2 forellen bekommen, heringe haben wir gar nicht probiert.
morgen wollen wir wieder heringe


----------



## Uwe_H (25. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Ahoi alle zusammen...wie siehts aus mit den Heringen??? Sind noch alle da? Oder kommen noch mehr? :g

Spaß beiseite, wir haben hier traumhaftes Wetter, die Birkenpollen fliegen wie blöd, alles ist gelb gepudert, der Heuschnupfen hat Hochkonjunktur, und die Feiertage sind jetzt auch fast vorbei.
Ich hab ja noch ein Weilchen bis zum nächsten Urlaub in DK, ich mach schon Kreuzchen im Kalender bis zum Abreisetag.


----------



## roko43 (25. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

hallo zusammen,
ich melde mich aus hs zurück. es war ein wahnsinn was dort los ist. angler soweit das auge reicht. ich war zum ersten mal dort, es war ein erlebnis, so muss ich es mal sagen. wir haben immer im wechsel geangelt. heringe und forelle. wir haben gut gefangen, nicht nur heringe. ich als gehbehinderte mensch habe immer einen ordentlichen platz gefunden wo ich mein stuhl hinstellen konnte um mich mal setzten zukönnen. eines hat mir nicht gefallen, der unrat der von den sogenannten anglern hinterlassen wurde. das kann ich nicht verstehen. man hat doch seine sachen mit gebracht und kann doch das leergut oder papier usw. wieder mitnehmen. das ist doch kein problem. ich werde im nächsten jahr wieder hinfahren.

gruß roko


----------



## koppenangler (25. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo Hivide Sande Angler|wavey:|wavey:
Fahre im Juli-August nach Bork Havn kann mir einer von euch ein paar Tips geben Was ,wie ,wo läuft?


----------



## LAC (25. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Uwe-H
Uwe, es kommen noch mehr - du wirst es erleben.

@roko 43
da gebe ich dir recht mit dem unrat - wobei auch da die stadt hvide sande schuld hat, denn die mülltonnen laufen über und werde nach einem plan geleert, den sie selbst aufgestellt haben haben - In meinen augen sind sie blind, denn sie sollten des öfteren geleert werden bzw. noch welche aufstellen. 

@ Koppenangler
in bork havn kannst du im fjord sowie in der falen au, barsche und weissfische fangen - hechte mehr im südlichern bereich des fjordes im bereich um nymindegab landen.


----------



## fischflotz (26. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Otto hat schon Recht, da wo viel Fisch gefangen wird, da gibt es verrückte Angler. Ob nun in HS, in Norwegen oder beim Stintangeln an der Elbe, überall sind ein paar Verrückte dabei. Das die Angler ihren Müll nicht mitnehmen ist wohl überall auf der Welt gleich. In Hamburg ist das auch immer wieder Thema wenn die Nachtangelei beginnt. Da werden offene Feuer gemacht und Bierflaschen, Dosen und ganze Montagen zurückgelassen. Wobei ich beobachten konnte, das am Ortkatener See weniger Müll herumliegt. Da sind aber auch Mülleimer aufgestellt.
Wie ich schon mal schrieb, ich angle nicht an der Schleuse. Es gibt genügend ruhige Plätze am Hafen um seine Heringe zu fangen. Da braucht man zwar viel länger um seinen Eimer voll zu bekommen, aber hat auch viel mehr Spass.
Ich war über Ostern bei meinem Vater (72) und er sieht es genauso. Er freut sich schon wie ein kleines Kind darauf endlich mit seinem Sohn mal gemeinsam zu angeln.
Also ich freu mich schon auf Hvide Sande.


----------



## gerihecht (26. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Moin Aus Hamburg.
Ja es ist eigentlich sehr schade das wir Menschen nicht mehr Rücksicht auf die Natur und unsere anderen Mitmenschen nehmen.
Die Spezies Mensch die ja eigentlich mit Intelligenz ausgestattet sein sollte braucht wohl Gebote und Verbote um richtig zu funktionieren.
Es könnten ja Angelscheine vergeben werden wo ein Beitrag eingehalten wird der nachdem derAngelplatz sauber hinterlassen wird zurückerstattet wird.
Für die Massen und Verkaufs-Fänger kann ja eine Fangbegrenzung eingerichtet werden.
Extrem traurig und widerlich finde ich die reiß-Methoden der neu Deutschen (Russen) mit einem oder zwei Drillingen auf dem Vorfach (sind wohl Versuche  Hornhechte gleich mitzureißen) Darauf angesprochhen haben die Genossen ziemlich giftig reagiert.
Eigentlich sollte Angeln Spaß machen und den werde ich mir auch nicht nehmen lassen
Gruß Gerd.


----------



## FangeNichts5 (26. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



koppenangler schrieb:


> Hallo Hivide Sande Angler|wavey:|wavey:
> Fahre im Juli-August nach Bork Havn kann mir einer von euch ein paar Tips geben Was ,wie ,wo läuft?


 
Wie LAC schon sagte, kannst du in der Falen Au als auch im Fjord schöne Barsche und Weißfische fangen.
Im Fjord solltest du nach tieferen Stellen Ausschau halten, allerdings gibt es diese nur recht selten, an manchen Stellen kannst du mehrere hundert Meter raus gehen und du stehst immer noch im Hüfttiefen-Wasser.
Als gute Stelle kann ich dir aber die Hafeneinfahrt des Hafens empfehlen. Im Hafen selber darf man nicht angeln, aber an der Einfahrt. Top Köder ist hier der Tauwurm


----------



## LutzLutz (26. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

hey jungs, @alle die in der nähe von hs sind.
hat jemand von euch schraubenzieher dabei und könnte mir die vielleicht heute mal leihen. die balkontür unseres ferienhauses spinnt irgendwie und da müsste man mal die leiste abnehmen. wär wirklich super dringend denn ich möchte ungern esmarch anrufen weil das uns dann wahrscheinlich gleich wieder geld kostet.
wär super genial wenn sich jemand mal melden könnte.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (26. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LutzLutz schrieb:


> hey jungs, @alle die in der nähe von hs sind.
> hat jemand von euch schraubenzieher dabei und könnte mir die vielleicht heute mal leihen. die balkontür unseres ferienhauses spinnt irgendwie und da müsste man mal die leiste abnehmen. wär wirklich super dringend denn ich möchte ungern esmarch anrufen weil das uns dann wahrscheinlich gleich wieder geld kostet.
> wär super genial wenn sich jemand mal melden könnte.




Geil :m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m


----------



## Uwe_H (26. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LutzLutz schrieb:


> hey jungs, @alle die in der nähe von hs sind.
> hat jemand von euch schraubenzieher dabei und könnte mir die vielleicht heute mal leihen. die balkontür unseres ferienhauses spinnt irgendwie und da müsste man mal die leiste abnehmen. wär wirklich super dringend denn ich möchte ungern esmarch anrufen weil das uns dann wahrscheinlich gleich wieder geld kostet.
> wär super genial wenn sich jemand mal melden könnte.



In Skjern, gleich neben Korsholm (Jaegervej 6 :m) ist ein hervorragend sortierter Baumarkt. Da gibts alles für den Notfall, ich hab da auch schon zugeschlagen.

Andernfalls ist da noch in Baumarkt in Norre Nebel, an der Ortsausfahrt in Richtung Nymindegab. Da gibt es einiges für den Notfall.

Oder Du rufst mal kurz beim ADAC an, fingierst eine Autopanne, und fragst dann den Mechaniker ob er Dir ein Werkzeug ausleihen kann.


----------



## angler1996 (26. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

wenn du nix im Auto hast , red mir dem Nachbarn, der hat sicher, was da drinn liegen ( abhängig von der Größe)
Nur , wieso kostet ne Reparatur Geld?
Gruß A.


----------



## Costas (26. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LutzLutz schrieb:


> hey jungs, @alle die in der nähe von hs sind.
> hat jemand von euch schraubenzieher dabei und könnte mir die vielleicht heute mal leihen. die balkontür unseres ferienhauses spinnt irgendwie und da müsste man mal die leiste abnehmen. wär wirklich super dringend denn ich möchte ungern esmarch anrufen weil das uns dann wahrscheinlich gleich wieder geld kostet.
> wär super genial wenn sich jemand mal melden könnte.



Hi

Solltest Du in Deiner Umgebung keinen zum ausleihen finden, dann kannst Du gern meinen ausleihen. Ich bin direkt bei der Skjern Au zu finden (Centervej 3, in Tarm, gleiches Gebäude wie Aldi). Abgesehen davon gibt es direkt hinteruns einen grossen Baumarkt. Aber wahrscheinlich lohnt es sich nicht, einen zu kaufen.

Gruss |wavey:
Costas


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



gerihecht schrieb:


> Moin Aus Hamburg.
> Ja es ist eigentlich sehr schade das wir Menschen nicht mehr Rücksicht auf die Natur und unsere anderen Mitmenschen nehmen.
> Die Spezies Mensch die ja eigentlich mit Intelligenz ausgestattet sein sollte braucht wohl Gebote und Verbote um richtig zu funktionieren.
> Es könnten ja Angelscheine vergeben werden wo ein Beitrag eingehalten wird der nachdem derAngelplatz sauber hinterlassen wird zurückerstattet wird.
> ...


 


@ Gerd #h

bitte sei mir nicht böse,aber der Spruch ist total daneben.|gr:
Als ich gegen 1978 meine ersten Urlaubein HS antrat,war es
Gang und Gäbe unter den dänischen Anglern mit riesigen
Mehrhakensystemen die Heringe zu reissen.#q
Ich habe Hakensysteme gesehen,wo 3-4 Drillinge der Größe
6/0 - 9/0 montiert wurden.Zu dieser Zeit waren die "Angler" 
aus Osteuropa noch zig Jahre von HS entfernt.:m
Aber alte Traditionen aufleben zu lassen,das gab es ja schon immer.:r

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## FangeNichts5 (26. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Jetzt kommt ja erstmal das Heringsfestival, hoffentlich geht es da gesitteter mit Müll usw. zu..


----------



## rainzor (26. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> @ Gerd #h
> 
> bitte sei mir nicht böse,aber der Spruch ist total daneben.|gr:
> Als ich gegen 1978 meine ersten Urlaubein HS antrat,war es
> ...


 
Ich muß auch sagen, den schnimmsten Umgang mit den Heringen habe ich bis jetzt bei dänischen Jugendlichen gesehen. 

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## anschmu (26. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LutzLutz schrieb:


> hey jungs, @alle die in der nähe von hs sind.
> hat jemand von euch schraubenzieher dabei und könnte mir die vielleicht heute mal leihen. die balkontür unseres ferienhauses spinnt irgendwie und da müsste man mal die leiste abnehmen. wär wirklich super dringend denn ich möchte ungern esmarch anrufen weil das uns dann wahrscheinlich gleich wieder geld kostet.
> wär super genial wenn sich jemand mal melden könnte.


Wenn Ihr das nicht verschuldet habt kostet euch das bei Esmarch auch kein Geld - haben ja eine schnelle Einsatztruppe !


----------



## gerihecht (26. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> @ Gerd #h
> 
> bitte sei mir nicht böse,aber der Spruch ist total daneben.|gr:
> Als ich gegen 1978 meine ersten Urlaubein HS antrat,war es
> ...


 Hallo Jürgen 
Ich lasse nun wirklich keine alten Traditionen aufleben.
Ich fische oft an der Elbe und da sind die lieben Angler aus Osteuropa wie du sie nennst auch mit ihren Drillingen  am reißen.Es werden  Zander und andere Fische gerissen und viele von ihnen verletzt.
Die Fischerei-Aufseher machen oft aus Angst einen Bogen um die Personen .Habe ich nicht erfunden standschon öfter in der Presse.
Ich war des öfteren in Hvide Sande habe aber noch keinen Dänen gesehen der diese Methode betreibt .Sollte es der Fall sein finde ich es genau so schlimm weil dabei sehr viele Fische verletzt werden.
Und  noch was lassen wir doch die Vergangenheit ruhen.
Gruß Gerd.
.


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> *Jetzt kommt ja erstmal das Heringsfestival, hoffentlich geht es da gesitteter mit Müll usw. zu..[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



gerihecht schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen
> Ich lasse nun wirklich keine alten Traditionen aufleben.
> *Ich fische oft an der Elbe und da sind die lieben Angler aus Osteuropa wie du sie nennst auch mit ihren Drillingen am reißen.Es werden Zander und andere Fische gerissen und viele von ihnen verletzt.*
> Die Fischerei-Aufseher machen oft aus Angst einen Bogen um die Personen .Habe ich nicht erfunden standschon öfter in der Presse.
> ...


 


Hallo Gerd,#h

das "Zanderreissen" habe ich auch bereits vor über 25 Jahren
in Travemünde beobachtet.Auch wenn ich keine Pässe der
"Angler" gesehen habe,der Sprache nach waren es vermutlich
keine Osteuropäer.Und warum sollten wir die Vergangenheit ruhen lassen,sie spiegelt doch die Gegenwart wieder.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (26. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt ja erstmal das Heringsfestival, hoffentlich geht es da gesitteter mit Müll usw. zu..



Etwas - weil nur eine kurze zeit geangelt wird, jedoch abends im zelt wird es lustig, da werden übern tisch angelgeschichten erzählt, der stärkste beim armdrücken ermittelt. Außerdem kann man in kotze schwimmen und vor wut vor den zig bierbechern treten, die auf dem boden liegen, weil man kein sieger geworden ist.
Erst danach sind einige befreit, weil die luft raus ist. 
Man muss es erlebt haben, es ist ein hochgenuss - da tuborg bier seine wirkung zeigt.

@LutzLutz
einen schraubenzieher kannst du auch in hvide sande bekommen - sollten sie ausverkauft sein, da des öfteren türen und fenster nur geschlossen nicht aus dem rahmen fallen, kannst du bei mir vorbei kommen, bekommst dann einen werkzeugkasten mit elektro werkzeug - sollte beim hantieren mal die tür rausfallen bzw das haus verrückt spielen.:q

@ Jürgen
habe heute mal eine kanufahrt gemacht und da findet man an den schilfkanten reichlich wobbler - jedoch im schilf liegen die wurm- und bierdosen. Es waren deutsche, da ich es an den pfandmarken gesehen habe, wobei die wobbler aus china kamen.
Torsten, zieht an meiner stelle, schlag auf schlag barsche - ist ganz glücklich. Er hatte auch probleme mit seiner tür, beim zumachen lag sie mit rahmen im gras - morgen hat man ihm gesagt, bekommt er eine neue, muss wohl der starke wind - gesättigt mit salz - sein, der am holmslandklitt sein unwesen treibt. Sie arbeiten gerne hier mit unverzinkten nägeln und schrauben - die lösen sich förmlich nach einigen jahren auf und schaffen somit neue arbeit.


----------



## FangeNichts5 (26. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> Etwas - weil nur eine kurze zeit geangelt wird, jedoch abends im zelt wird es lustig, da werden übern tisch angelgeschichten erzählt, der stärkste beim armdrücken ermittelt. Außerdem kann man in kotze schwimmen und vor wut vor den zig bierbechern treten, die auf dem boden liegen, weil man kein sieger geworden ist.
> Erst danach sind einige befreit, weil die luft raus ist.
> Man muss es erlebt haben, es ist ein hochgenuss - da tuborg bier seine wirkung zeigt.


 
Hmm, hört sich ja ganz gut an


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Hmm, hört sich ja ganz gut an


 



Timo,#h

unter 18-jährige  ohne Bartwuchs haben bei der Feier
ohnehin keinen Zutritt.Also keine übertriebene Hoffnung.|supergri

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## F1SCHER (26. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Timo,#h
> 
> unter 18-jährige mit ohne Bartwuchs haben bei der Feier
> ohnehin keinen Zutritt.Also keine übertriebene Hoffnung.|supergri
> ...



hihi der war gut :m


----------



## LAC (26. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Jürgen
Beim wettkampf können auch jugendliche teilnehmen, d.h. sie können einen großen pokal gewinnen - tragen muss der vater ihn.
Jedoch auch im zelt sind jugendliche angler und trinken sich ein bierchen zuviel. Ob dieses jahr auch eine "MISS HERING" und ein "MISTER HERING" von den Zeltinsassen gewählt wird, kann ich nicht sagen - jedoch stinkt es dort ganz gewaltig nach hering und bier.
Werde mir mal das dorffest anschauen - man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts.


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Jürgen
> Beim wettkampf können auch jugendliche teilnehmen, d.h. sie können einen großen pokal gewinnen - tragen muss der vater ihn.
> Jedoch auch im zelt *sind jugendliche angler und trinken sich ein bierchen zuviel.* Ob dieses jahr auch eine "MISS HERING" und ein "MISTER HERING" von den Zeltinsassen gewählt wird, kann ich nicht sagen - jedoch stinkt es dort ganz gewaltig nach hering und bier.
> Werde mir mal das dorffest anschauen - man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts.


 

Otto,

stell doch mal ein paar Bilder ein.Vielleicht ist Timo ja
auch drauf.:m
Sollte nur ein großer Schatten zu sehen sein,dann war 
Fabi auch da.:q

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Angelprofesor (26. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

#: Seit ca. 30 Jahren besuche ich Dänemark, das was der Jürgen beschrieben hat, habe ich auch schön gesehen. Man muss nicht alles praktizieren was man sieht. Persönlich führe ich Notizen über jeden angeltag und Fang. Jeder Angler soll so viel Grips und Inteligenz besitzen um die Umgebung sowie die Flora und Fauna wo er angelt zu pflegen und zu schönen ( sauber zu halten ). Wir sind nur die Gäste auf diesen Planeten und sollen uns auch so benehmen.
Gruß
Vladi.|director:

P.S.
     Morgen abend geht die fahrt richtung Berlin los, und am 30. 04. weiter nach Strelasund.


----------



## LAC (26. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Angelprofesor schrieb:


> #: Seit ca. 30 Jahren besuche ich Dänemark, das was der Jürgen beschrieben hat, habe ich auch schön gesehen. Man muss nicht alles praktizieren was man sieht. Persönlich führe ich Notizen über jeden angeltag und Fang. Jeder Angler soll so viel Grips und Inteligenz besitzen um die Umgebung sowie die Flora und Fauna wo er angelt zu pflegen und zu schönen ( sauber zu halten ). Wir sind nur die Gäste auf diesen Planeten und sollen uns auch so benehmen.
> Gruß
> Vladi.|director:
> 
> ...



Vladi, du hast recht, jedoch über das benehmen bzw. wie gäste sich verhalten - egal wo - kann ich ein buch schreiben. 
Im zeitalter von "geiz ist geil" nimmt man nur.
Wünsch dir gute fahrt!
Gruß Otto


----------



## rainzor (26. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> Im zeitalter von "geiz ist geil" nimmt man nur.
> Gruß Otto


 
Da hast du wohl recht, aber gerade bei Anglern kommt noch etwas anderes hinzu: Es haben immer nur die Anderen Schuld.


Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Angelprofesor (26. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> Vladi, du hast recht, jedoch über das benehmen bzw. wie gäste sich verhalten - egal wo - kann ich ein buch schreiben.
> Im zeitalter von "geiz ist geil" nimmt man nur.
> Wünsch dir gute fahrt!
> Gruß Otto


 

|wavey: Mein "Alter " ich danke dir und wir sehen uns so der lieber Goot will.
gruß aus HR - Vladi #a


----------



## LutzLutz (26. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

erstmal ein großes DANKE :m an alle die mir hilfe angeboten haben.
ob wir es verschuldet haben kann ich nicht sagen, mir ist es gestern aufgefallen. wir haben uns dann heute doch dazu entschieden den service von esmarch anzurufen. die waren auch sehr nett und kamen und haben es abgebaut. an der schiene oder dem griff war nix zu sehen aber es muss innerhalb der schiene irgendwas sein aber das konnte der techniker auch nicht wirklich sagen. ergebnis: abgebaut und wollen ne neue besorgen und morgen anbringen.
wir haben halt angst dass wir die schuld tragen auch wenn niemand von uns irgendwas gemerkt hat, sie schloss seit gestern abend einfach nicht mehr richtig. aber der techniker hat es mir so vermittelt dass wir wohl nicht schuld hatten, zumahl ja auch nichts äußerlich kaputt war. keine ahnung wie wir in der schiene etwas kaputt machen sollen. 


naja aber wie gesagt haben uns dann doch für die wahre und wohl richtige entscheidung entschieden auch wenn wir etwas in sorge waren.

aber wie gesagt DANKE an euch, ihr seit super!!!:m danke für die raschen meldungen.! hätte gerne die möglichkeit genutzt euch mal kennen zu lernen. aber vielleicht hätte mal jemand lust die woche sich zu treffen zum hering, forelle oder sonstigem angeln.

mfg lutz


----------



## Angelprofesor (26. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



rainzor schrieb:


> Da hast du wohl recht, aber gerade bei Anglern kommt noch etwas anderes hinzu: Es haben immer nur die Anderen Schuld.
> 
> 
> Gruß
> Rainer


 

|wavey: Hallo Reiner,
         schuldig sind wir alle, jeder möchte nur seine ruhe haben und damit unterstützen wir die WÜSTLINGE . 
#:
Gruß
     Vladi


----------



## fischflotz (27. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



gerihecht schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen
> Ich lasse nun wirklich keine alten Traditionen aufleben.
> Ich fische oft an der Elbe und da sind die lieben Angler aus Osteuropa wie du sie nennst auch mit ihren Drillingen am reißen.Es werden Zander und andere Fische gerissen und viele von ihnen verletzt.
> Die Fischerei-Aufseher machen oft aus Angst einen Bogen um die Personen .Habe ich nicht erfunden standschon öfter in der Presse.
> ...


Ich angle auch an der Elbe und habe noch nie beobachtet das jemand versucht hat Zander zu reissen. Ich wüsste auch nicht wie so eine Montage aussehen soll. Aber versehentlich habe ich auch schon mal einen Fisch gerissen.
Nun muß ich mal eine Lanze für unsere Aufseher brechen. Vor diesen Menschen ziehe ich den Hut. Ich wurde in HH ein dutzendmal kontrolliert und die Kontrolleure waren immer nett und zuvorkommend. Trotz der allgemeinen negativen Meinung gegen sie. 
In welcher Zeitung stand denn, das Osteuropäer nicht kontrolliert werden? Wie soll das gehen? Wird dann nur jeder 4. am Wasser kontrolliert? Wie erkennt man denn einen Osteuropäer aus der Entfernung? 
Was ich bei Gesprächen mit Kontrolleuren in Hamburg immer wieder gehört habe ist: Das, wenn deutsche Angler auf Fehler hingewiesen werden ( z.B. 5 Haken beim Stintangeln, Papiere nicht OK) dann hören sie immer wieder, sie sollen doch lieber die schlimmen Osteuropäer kontrollieren, aber das würden sie sich ja nicht trauen. 
Ja so sieht eben jeder die Fehler bei den Anderen.


----------



## angelnrolfman (27. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



fischflotz schrieb:


> Ich angle auch an der Elbe und habe noch nie beobachtet das jemand versucht hat Zander zu reissen. Ich wüsste auch nicht wie so eine Montage aussehen soll. Aber versehentlich habe ich auch schon mal einen Fisch gerissen.
> Nun muß ich mal eine Lanze für unsere Aufseher brechen. Vor diesen Menschen ziehe ich den Hut. Ich wurde in HH ein dutzendmal kontrolliert und die Kontrolleure waren immer nett und zuvorkommend. Trotz der allgemeinen negativen Meinung gegen sie.
> In welcher Zeitung stand denn, das Osteuropäer nicht kontrolliert werden? Wie soll das gehen? Wird dann nur jeder 4. am Wasser kontrolliert? Wie erkennt man denn einen Osteuropäer aus der Entfernung?
> Was ich bei Gesprächen mit Kontrolleuren in Hamburg immer wieder gehört habe ist: Das, wenn deutsche Angler auf Fehler hingewiesen werden ( z.B. 5 Haken beim Stintangeln, Papiere nicht OK) dann hören sie immer wieder, sie sollen doch lieber die schlimmen Osteuropäer kontrollieren, aber das würden sie sich ja nicht trauen.
> Ja so sieht eben jeder die Fehler bei den Anderen.


 

Moin fischflotz,
sorry, da muss ich dem Kollegen aber Recht geben. Auch bei uns gibt es "Angelplätze", wo eben diese "Kameraden" regelmässig ansitzen. In grossen Gruppen, wo auch kein Aufseher hingeht......(diese "Angler" erzählen es auch noch ganz stolz rum #d)
Dort werden im Sommer die Karpfen gerissen, die sich in der Sonne wohl fühlen wollen.... ICH HABE ES GESEHEN!)
Machen wir uns doch hier nichts vor und gehen mal "mit offenen Augen" durch die Welt |kopfkrat Sind "Norwegen-Drillinge" beim Süsswasserangeln nötig? Oder mehrere Heringsvorfächer mit Blinker am Ende, die ich am Forellenteich "gefangen" habe........? Ich habe das Fluchen in einer anderen Sprache gehört, als ihm dieser Kram abgerissen ist....
Auch sowas sind Gründe weswegen ich im letzten Jahr aus dem Verein ausgetreten und hier in Deutschland enweder an den Forellenteich oder zum Brandungsangeln hochfahre.......Ansonsten dieses Land angeltechnisch nur noch zur Durchfahrt nach Daenemark oder Norwegen nutze.

Oben in Hvide Sande / Daenemark ist es noch etwas freier in Bezug auf's Angeln, wird dann aber noch extremer ausgenutzt........Man kann die Grenzen setzen wo man will, es wird immer noch mehr ausgereizt und ausgenutzt. Ich hoffe ja, dass man in Daenemark wach wird und mal hart durchgreift.....ist aber wohl nur Wunschdenken.....Dem "normalen" Angler wird da von einigen .......... echt voll versaut!!!!

Kostet immer etwas Überwindung mal loszuschreiben, aber man muss auch mal anderen die Augen öffnen und nicht weiterhin gutgläubig mit der "rosa Brille" durch die Welt laufen lassen.......


----------



## elwiss (27. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



gerihecht schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen
> Ich lasse nun wirklich keine alten Traditionen aufleben.
> Ich fische oft an der Elbe und da sind die lieben Angler aus Osteuropa wie du sie nennst auch mit ihren Drillingen am reißen.Es werden Zander und andere Fische gerissen und viele von ihnen verletzt.
> Die Fischerei-Aufseher machen oft aus Angst einen Bogen um die Personen .Habe ich nicht erfunden standschon öfter in der Presse.
> ...


 
Hallo, in Bremen ist es im letzten Jahr tatsächlich so gewesen, daß der Aufseher bei einer Kontrolle von einigen Osteuropäern schlimm verprügelt worden ist und dann den Job hingeschmissen hat.
War ein Rentner, der das überwiegend ehrenamtlich gemacht hat...
Vielleicht finde ich den Bericht noch wieder, dann stell' ich den hier mal ein.
Natürlich gibt es immer wieder Idioten am Wasser, solche Dinge sollten aber wirklich nicht passieren !
Kann mir schon vorstellen, daß der ein- oder andere Kontrolleur mal weitergeht, wenn ihm die Sache zu mulmig wird.
Schade.

Gruß

Björn #h


----------



## fischflotz (27. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Sicher gehe ich nicht mit geschlossenen Augen durch die Welt.
Man hört immer nur Geschichten über die Osteuropäer, gesehen habe ich davon noch Nichts.
Gesehen und gehört habe ich aber schon deutsche, die sich daneben benommen haben.
Ich meine nur das man nicht alles schwarz und weiß sehen soll.
Wie man freiwillig am Forellenteich angeln geht verstehe ich nicht. Denn gerade dort gilt oft das Recht des stärkeren und da ist die Nationalität egal.


----------



## angelnrolfman (27. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



fischflotz schrieb:


> Sicher gehe ich nicht mit geschlossenen Augen durch die Welt.
> Man hört immer nur Geschichten über die Osteuropäer, gesehen habe ich davon noch Nichts.
> Gesehen und gehört habe ich aber schon deutsche, die sich daneben benommen haben.
> Ich meine nur das man nicht alles schwarz und weiß sehen soll.
> Wie man freiwillig am Forellenteich angeln geht verstehe ich nicht. Denn gerade dort gilt oft das Recht des stärkeren und da ist die Nationalität egal.


 
Sorry...aber es ist schwarz und weiss. #c

(Was den Forellenteich angeht, erkundige dich doch erst, bevor du urteilst.....gleich alle über einen Kamm scheren? Solltest mal drüber nachdenken, denn nicht alle Forellenanlagen entsprechen "deinen Erwartungen"........)


----------



## fischflotz (27. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Sorry, aber einfach zu sagen es ist schwarz und weiß ist mir zu doof. Genauso kann ich sagen an Forellenseen ist das so, basta. Ich war früher übrigens  oft mit Kollegen an Forellenteichen. Aber diese Diskussion wird langsam zu philosophisch.

Viel wichtiger ist doch: Was läuft in Hvide Sande?


----------



## DasaTeamchef (27. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

genau - endlich mal wieder einer, der es auf den Punkt bringt. Was låuft in Hvide Sande? Wie Ihr an den Buchstaben erkenn kønnt schreibe ich auf dånischer Tastatur.
War ein paar maal zum Heringsangeln. 1. 13Stk (da war ich zu weit vom Schuss 2. 27 an der Schleuse - 3Hånger, keine Vorfåcher mehr mit. 3. 68 in 1,5 St. 300m von der Schleuse entfernt. Hatte auch mal in Bork Havn auf Barsche versucht, aber da wurden nur welche bis 12cm gefangen


----------



## viebi (27. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hey,

und zwar bin ich seit Samstag in Hvide Sande, hauptsächlich wegen den Heringen, an den ersten beiden Tagen war ich Abends ab 20 Uhr dort, auf der Fjordseite direkt an der Schleuse vor einem roten SChuppen, da bin ich fast immer der einzige, wieso auch immer ?!Auf jedenfall hats keine 10 min gedauert da hatte ich auch schon 20 Heringe und dann bin ich wieder nach Hause gefahren. Was soll man auch sonst mit den ganzen machen, mehr als den Eigenbedarf will ich auch nicht fangen, bevor ich sie am Ende wegschmeiße. HEute war ich mal am Forellensee, leider ohne Erfolg... Aber ich wollte es mal mit Plattfischen probieren, geht da schon was und wenn ja, was für ein Gerät und welche Köder brauche ich dafür? Ich wollte gerne im Hafen angeln oder an den Molen, gibts da gute Plätze mit wenigen Hängern?

Gruß,
Lukas


----------



## _FrenchTouch_ (27. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hey 

eine Frage, hatte mich vorige Woche einer von euch gesehen??
Habe mit einigen Männern mich gut verstanden, bestimmt weil ich auch oft als einziges Mädchen da war. :m|wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



_FrenchTouch_ schrieb:


> Hey
> 
> eine Frage, hatte mich vorige Woche einer von euch gesehen??
> Habe mit einigen Männern mich gut verstanden, bestimmt weil ich auch oft als einziges Mädchen da war. :m|wavey:


 



Warst du das in den hohen Lackstiefeln und superkurzem
Mini? #c


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## _FrenchTouch_ (27. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Warst du das in den hohen Lackstiefeln und superkurzem
> Mini? #c
> 
> 
> ...



Lach nein auf keinem Fall,

wie kann ich denn hier Bilder hochladen??


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



_FrenchTouch_ schrieb:


> Lach nein auf keinem Fall,
> 
> *wie kann ich denn hier Bilder hochladen??*





Keine Ahnung,bin ein PC-Idiot.
Benutze mal die Suchfunktion.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## _FrenchTouch_ (27. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

TEST ;+






​


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Die mit den hohen Stiefeln war ja ein Waisenkind dagegen.
Möchte auch eine "Lachsforelle" sein.

Mädel, der "Test" ist gelungen.#6


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (27. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



rainzor schrieb:


> Da hast du wohl recht, aber gerade bei Anglern kommt noch etwas anderes hinzu: Es haben immer nur die Anderen Schuld.
> 
> 
> Gruß
> Rainer



Rainer, da gebe ich dir recht, sie sehen grobe fehler sofort, machen jedoch selbst welche und sagen: bereinige erst mal die groben fehler, die die anderen machen, das ist viel wichtiger.
Ich bin ja gemein, aber ich ziehe sie fast alle über einen kamm.
Sie können mir erzählen was sie wollen -ich kenne reichlich angler und ihre gedanken betreffend der angelei.
Mir ist es auch egal ob einer tausend stück fängt, er darf es ja, wichtig ist für mich, wie er sie fängt und wie er mit den fischen umgeht bzw. wie er sich einfügt in der natur, am angelplatz verhält bzw. ihn verlässt.
Wir können schreiben und schreiben und darum bitten, benehmt euch doch richtig am gewässer, es wird nicht besser - es ist eigentlich schade, denn es ist eine schwere belastung für die, die sich vernünftig benehmen am gewässer - da man mit dem finger auf ihnen zeigt und sagt: da sind schon wieder angler, der ihren dreck nicht mit nach hause nehmen.
Denn ein wanderer, der nichts mit der angelei am hut hat, erkennt sofort den dreck eines anglers, was der angler gar nicht mehr sieht, weil er im müll seines vorgängers sitz und angelt - ist halt ein hot spot.
Wobei in hvide sande wirklich mülleimer fehlen. 

@ viebi
Lukas, das ist ein guter platz, jedoch kam der wind vom norden bzw. nordost dann ist es kabbelig dort. Und wenn sdie heringe sich in der mitte aufhalten, klappt es nicht so gut mit den weitwürfen, da du hinterm rücken das häuschen hast.
Sonst ist er top, weil meistens auch das schleusentor dort geschlossen ist.

Wir waren heute am südlichen fjord und haben 2 std die barsche geärgert bis das gewitter kam - war super.


----------



## volkerm (27. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Bei dem Bild sagt das nichts, aber auch gar nichts, zu Lackstiefeln aus.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



volkerma schrieb:


> Bei dem Bild sagt das nichts, aber auch gar nichts, zu Lackstiefeln aus.
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Volker


 



Volker,#h

hast du bereits jemals Lackstiefel an der Schleuse gesehen?
Vertraue meiner Einschätzung.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## _FrenchTouch_ (27. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*


----------



## _FrenchTouch_ (27. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> *Die mit den hohen Stiefeln war ja ein Waisenkind dagegen.*
> Möchte auch eine "Lachsforelle" sein.
> 
> Mädel, der "Test" ist gelungen.#6
> ...




war das jetzt positiv o negativ??


----------



## _FrenchTouch_ (27. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Wenn einer von euch bei Facebook ist kann er sich gern dort meine Bilder aus Hvide Sande ansehen. :m

Sandra Becker meine Name


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



_FrenchTouch_ schrieb:


> war das jetzt positiv o negativ??


 


Absolut positiv in deinem Sinn.#6



Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:

PS.
Was sollen wir hier mit Facebook? Kann die Datenschleuder nicht
ab.


----------



## LAC (27. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ FrenchTouch
Wollte mir mal die Bilder ansehen und habe bei facebook den Namen Sandra Becker suchen lassen - sehe reichlich bilder von unterschiedlichen frauen, jedoch alle haben den namen sandra becker. Wie bekomme ich dieses im griff - ich will die mir nicht alle anschauen, sondern nur deine hvide sande bilder.


----------



## LutzLutz (27. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@viebi: mit butt kannst du derzeit vergessen. du wirst derzeit nur die kleinen fangen, die besseren sind alle weit draußen.
glaub mir. 
die guten erwischt du erst wieder im herbst.#h

@lac, wie heißt du denn bei facebook?? 
@frenchTouch, bist du noch in hs??


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (28. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



_FrenchTouch_ schrieb:


> Wenn einer von euch bei Facebook ist kann er sich gern dort meine Bilder aus Hvide Sande ansehen. :m
> 
> Sandra Becker meine Name



jetzt bin ich auch wach ^^ , na dann adde ich dich mal auf face, mal gucken ob ich die roten stiefel finde. aber es gibt ja so viele sandra becker ????

mfg fabi

@ otto: ich rufe heute abend zurück


----------



## kenito (28. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Moin,hat jemand vielleicht eine Website ,wo man die Wasserstäne sehen kann zur Zeit in Hs

Gruß Kenneth


----------



## elwiss (28. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



kenito schrieb:


> Moin,hat jemand vielleicht eine Website ,wo man die Wasserstäne sehen kann zur Zeit in Hs
> 
> Gruß Kenneth


 

http://www.hyde.dk/kdi/vejrstation.asp

Gruß

Björn #h


----------



## blue1887 (28. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

http://www.dmi.dk/dmi/index/danmark/vandstand.htm?stat=24342&dato=20110428&pres=Tabel


----------



## carpfreak1990 (28. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> @ FrenchTouch
> Wollte mir mal die Bilder ansehen und habe bei facebook den Namen Sandra Becker suchen lassen - sehe reichlich bilder von unterschiedlichen frauen, jedoch alle haben den namen sandra becker. Wie bekomme ich dieses im griff - ich will die mir nicht alle anschauen, sondern nur deine hvide sande bilder.


 

Moin Otto,  

Gib mal in der Suchleiste Sandra Becker ein.
Dann klickst du auf Weitere Ergebnisse. Dann sollte eine neue seite erscheinen mit den ganzen Sandra beckers. An der seite sollte jetzt stehen Alle Ergebnisse, Personen, Seiten, gruppen usw. du musst auf Personen klicken.  
Nun Sollte auf der Seite ein zusatz Feld erscheinen, wo du den Ort ein gibts, in Sandra´s Fall Raguhn. Und zum schluss auf Suchen. Und dann kommt die Richtige Sandra. 

Wenn du noch fragen hast, frag. Wenn ich das lese werd ich das auch beantworten, nur habe ich imom viel zu tun mit meiner Gesellenprüfung. Deswegen schreibe hier auch weniger. Aber in Paar kann ich alles vergessen und eine Woche ausspannen in Hvide Sande.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## _FrenchTouch_ (28. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> @ FrenchTouch
> Wollte mir mal die Bilder ansehen und habe bei facebook den Namen Sandra Becker suchen lassen - sehe reichlich bilder von unterschiedlichen frauen, jedoch alle haben den namen sandra becker. Wie bekomme ich dieses im griff - ich will die mir nicht alle anschauen, sondern nur deine hvide sande bilder.



sag mir am besten einfach wie du heißt das geht bestimmt schneller ! #h


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (28. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

ich habe sie gefunden, na mal gucken nach hvide sande bilder. otto nicht mehr lange mein bester

mfg


----------



## fischflotz (29. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

nur noch 4 Tage arbeiten und der Rest von heute.:vik:
und dann geht das ab nach Hvide Sande.#6


----------



## fischflotz (29. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@carpfreak
Wolltest du nicht nächste Woche in HS sein?|kopfkrat


----------



## Uwe_H (29. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> ich habe sie gefunden, na mal gucken nach hvide sande bilder. otto nicht mehr lange mein bester
> 
> mfg



Das ist noch ziemlich lange bis hin lieber Fabi. Unendlich lange...6 Wochen...hmpf...zu lange!!!


----------



## carpfreak1990 (29. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



fischflotz schrieb:


> @carpfreak
> Wolltest du nicht nächste Woche in HS sein?|kopfkrat


 
Moin fischflotz,

Ich bin vom 30.4 bis zum 7.5 dort. Meine Eltern holen mich morgen nach der Arbeit ab und dann geht los.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## wulliw (29. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

noch 33 tage und der rest von heute. dann geht es los|muahah:  endlich wieder DK und HS


----------



## Pit der Barsch (29. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Wat machen eigendlich die Hornhechte in HS ??
Wir starten morgen auch dort hin für ne Woche#h


----------



## fischflotz (29. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Moin fischflotz,
> 
> Ich bin vom 30.4 bis zum 7.5 dort. Meine Eltern holen mich morgen nach der Arbeit ab und dann geht los.
> 
> ...


Wir fahren am 6.5 hoch. Diesmal haben wir von Fr. zu Fr. das Haus. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja noch.
Auf jeden Fall hoffe ich auf Liveberichte von Dir.


----------



## LutzLutz (29. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

hornhecht ist genug da...musst nur in die mitte ballern und dann springen die ausm wasser und vertüddeln sich von selbst im heringsvorfach....aber sind nicht so mein ding, ich werfe lieber etwas kürzer und umgehe damit die biester weitesgehend


----------



## Pit der Barsch (29. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

|rolleyes
Die Antwort war ja schnell. DANKE:vik:

Jeg er lykkelig.
Jeg kan ikke vente#6


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (29. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Das ist noch ziemlich lange bis hin lieber Fabi. Unendlich lange...6 Wochen...hmpf...zu lange!!!



ach uwe die zeit bekommen wir auch noch gut rum

mfg


----------



## LAC (29. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Moin Otto,
> 
> Gib mal in der Suchleiste Sandra Becker ein.
> Dann klickst du auf Weitere Ergebnisse. Dann sollte eine neue seite erscheinen mit den ganzen Sandra beckers. An der seite sollte jetzt stehen Alle Ergebnisse, Personen, Seiten, gruppen usw. du musst auf Personen klicken.
> ...



Jonas, ich danke dir - nun versuche ich es erneut.

@ FrenchTouch
Sandra, im board nennen die mich alle onkel otto, verstehe ich gar nicht, bei facebook bin ich nicht vertreten, sonst hätte ich ja tausend freunde - jedoch kann ich dich finden da wir vertreten sind.
Sandra - ich habe dich gefunden, jedoch sehe ich keine fotos nur deine freunde.


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> Jonas, ich danke dir - nun versuche ich es erneut.
> 
> @ FrenchTouch
> Sandra, im board nennen die mich alle onkel otto, verstehe ich gar nicht, bei facebook bin ich nicht vertreten, sonst hätte ich ja tausend freunde - jedoch kann ich dich finden da wir vertreten sind.


 



Hallo Onkel Otto,|muahah:

gibt es schon einen Reisetermin?


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Gondoschir (30. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Ich melde mich auch wieder aus DK zurück.
Von Otto kann ich berichten, dass er ein guter Gastgeber mit ausgezeichneten Kenntnissen ist.
Wenn Du die "Verrückten" nächstes Jahr wieder aufnehmen willst, sind wir wieder am Start. Beschaff dir bis dahin mal ne anständige Truhe... :q
Ich glaube in Hvide Sande beißen die Heringe selbst dann, wenn man das Vorfach ohne Haken ins Wasser schmeißt... :m
Meine Truhe liegt voll und die nächsten Tage bin ich erstmal mit zubereiten und verteilen beschäftigt. 
Wenn ich wieder Luft in der Truhe habe, kann ich mal wieder auf Forelle gehen... #h


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (30. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> Jonas, ich danke dir - nun versuche ich es erneut.
> 
> @ FrenchTouch
> Sandra, im board nennen die mich alle onkel otto, verstehe ich gar nicht, bei facebook bin ich nicht vertreten, sonst hätte ich ja tausend freunde - jedoch kann ich dich finden da wir vertreten sind.
> Sandra - ich habe dich gefunden, jedoch sehe ich keine fotos nur deine freunde.



otto sie muss uns erst als freund bestätigen, erst dann können wir ihre fotos sehen

mfg


----------



## kenito (30. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Moin sind Hornhechte auf beiden Seiten?


----------



## leif88 (30. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

So Countdown läuft 1 Woche noch und dann geht es los freu mich schon

Gruß Leif


----------



## elwiss (30. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LutzLutz schrieb:


> hornhecht ist genug da...musst nur in die mitte ballern und dann springen die ausm wasser und vertüddeln sich von selbst im heringsvorfach....aber sind nicht so mein ding, ich werfe lieber etwas kürzer und umgehe damit die biester weitesgehend


 
Ja, und genau das ist doch *******,
oder fängt man die Hornies immer so ?

Leider ist der "beste Angelplatz Nordeuropas", was den Herring nunmal angeht, mittlerweise so stark besucht, daß
das eben keinen Spaß mehr macht.
Gut, wir sind ja auch dabei und können ja nicht sagen: " nur wir und die anderen sind alle Friseure" !











Aber es ist so.




Gruß

Björn #h


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LutzLutz schrieb:


> hornhecht ist genug da...musst nur in die mitte ballern und dann springen die ausm wasser *und vertüddeln sich von selbst im heringsvorfach....*aber sind nicht so mein ding, ich werfe lieber etwas kürzer und umgehe damit die biester weitesgehend


 


In den Vorfächern von Otto und mir nicht.Mußt nur das
richtige nehmen.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## elwiss (30. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> In den Vorfächern von Otto und mir nicht.Mußt nur das
> richtige nehmen.:m
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen |wavey:


 
Mit einem Heringsvorfach beangelt man aber keinen Hornhecht ! Bleib' ich dabei.

Einen damit zu "entern" ist kein Problem, man weiß ja wo die stehen und wie man durch die "widerlichen" Heringe kommt...

Kann man evtl. besser mit Wasserkugel und Fetzen machen, nur eben nicht jetzt, wegen der Friseure... :q

Gruß

Björn


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



elwiss schrieb:


> Mit einem Heringsvorfach beangelt man aber keinen Hornhecht ! Bleib' ich dabei.
> 
> Einen damit zu "entern" ist kein Problem, man weiß ja wo die stehen und wie man durch die "widerlichen" Heringe kommt...
> 
> ...


 



Hallo Björn,#h

völlig richtig.#6
Wenn ich keine Hornis fangen (reissen) will,dann passiert das auch nur in Ausnahmefällen.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## goeddoek (30. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

*Edith sagt: "Achtung ! Dieses Posting enthält Spuren von Ironie !"*




elwiss schrieb:


> Mit einem Heringsvorfach beangelt man aber keinen Hornhecht ! Bleib' ich dabei.




Richtig ! Das ist kein Angeln, sondern reißen. Macht aber nix. Klebt man sich 'n litauisches Nummerschild an, dann passt's wieder  



*Edith sagt: "Achtung ! Dieses Posting enthält Spuren von Ironie !"*


----------



## zanderman111 (30. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Richtig ! Das ist kein Angeln, sondern reißen. Macht aber nix. Klebt man sich 'n litauisches Nummerschild an, dann passt's wieder



Schön, daß hier alle ohne Vorurteile sind und nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren. Und das auch noch ausgerechnet von einem Mod...
Aber was schreib ich...Mod im Angelboard = Gott, denn die dürfen ja alles...#q#d#d


----------



## goeddoek (30. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Na, da hat wohl einer den Witz nicht kapiert  #c 

Oder sind nach der letzten Aktion deinerseits jetzt alle Mods gaaanz pööche Puben ? 

Immer loggär bleim, war'n Witz :m


----------



## zanderman111 (30. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

jo, klaro, nun hab ich den Witz verstanden...Wie blöd dann doch von mir...Hab schon nicht über Juden-, Türken- und andere Ethischen Witze lachen können, aber jetzt wo Du es schreibst. Logo, liegt natürlich an mir...Kannst mir ja mal fett makieren worüber man da lachen soll.. Vermutlich über Nummernschild...


----------



## goeddoek (30. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



zanderman111 schrieb:


> jo, klaro, nun hab ich den Witz verstanden...



Offensichtlich nicht #h



zanderman111 schrieb:


> Vermutlich über Nummernschild...



Dicht dran #6 Lies Dir doch noch mal durch, was übers Fische reißen und Nummernschilder geschrieben wurde #h


Hättest Du das ein oder andere Posting von mir gelesen, würdest Du mich mit Sicherheit nicht mit o.g. Witzen in Verbindung bringen. Hier in Dänemark bin ich nämlich Ausländer 

Um den Thread nicht zu zerschreiben, alles weitere gerne per PN :m


----------



## zanderman111 (30. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



goeddoek schrieb:


> alles weitere gerne per PN :m




Nö, lass man, mit wem ich mich so unterhalte, die such ich mir selbst aus...


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



zanderman111 schrieb:


> Nö, lass man, mit wem ich mich so unterhalte, die such ich mir selbst aus...


 


Hoffentlich können die sich deiner Unterhaltung entziehen.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LutzLutz (30. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

ich hab in der ganzen woche 6 hornies gefangen...dieses jahr konnte man sie umgehen aber in manchen jahren/monaten/wochen kann man sie nicht wirklich umgehen wenn man heringe angeln will. die meisten wollen die biester auch nicht, weil sie alles vertüddeln und auch als speisefisch nicht so angesehen sind, zumindestens bei den meisten anglern.
aber gebe euch recht, dass reißen ist nicht sehr nice.

lg lutz


----------



## goeddoek (30. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hej Lutz #h

Ja, das stimmt - viele mögen die Hornies nicht. Ich finde die einfach klasse. Frühling ohne Hornhechtfilet und neue Kartoffeln ist für mich einfach kein Frühling #6 Okay, ein Tuborg und ein Akvavit gehören auch dazu


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LutzLutz schrieb:


> ich hab in der ganzen woche 6 hornies gefangen...dieses jahr konnte man sie umgehen aber in manchen jahren/monaten/wochen* kann man sie nicht wirklich umgehen wenn man heringe angeln will.* die meisten wollen die biester auch nicht, weil sie alles vertüddeln und auch als speisefisch nicht so angesehen sind, zumindestens bei den meisten anglern.
> aber gebe euch recht, dass reißen ist nicht sehr nice.
> 
> lg lutz


 


Ich wiederhole mich noch einmal.Mit dem richtigen Vorfach kann man den Hornis weitest entgehen (Cirklehooks).

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## gerihecht (30. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Hej Lutz #h
> 
> Ja, das stimmt - viele mögen die Hornies nicht. Ich finde die einfach klasse. Frühling ohne Hornhechtfilet und neue Kartoffeln ist für mich einfach kein Frühling #6 Okay, ein Tuborg und ein Akvavit gehören auch dazu


Moin 
Ja da hast du recht sind wirklich lecker und geräuchert auch.
Dazu kommt noch das sie ein prima Köder für Naturköderangeln auf Eng Steinbeisser und co sind da sie besser am Hacken halten als Heringe 
Beim angeln mit der Fliegenrute machen sie im Drill auch richtig Spaß.
Gruß Gerd.


----------



## FangeNichts5 (30. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



gerihecht schrieb:


> Beim angeln mit der Fliegenrute machen sie im Drill auch richtig Spaß.
> Gruß Gerd.


 
Wollte ich letztes Jahr auch probieren, da hat mir der Costas sogar noch hübsche Fliegen mitgebracht, und ich habs garnicht geschafft|rolleyes
Spätestens dieses Jahr gehts damit auf Barsch und Rapfen, dass versprech ich dir Costas:m


----------



## schumi1979 (30. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

An Otto,

danke für die wunderschöne, fischreiche und erholsame Woche. Wir, sind gestern Nacht in Hannover angekommen und wollten gleich wieder zurück fahren 
Wer bei Otto Urlaub macht, muss sich drauf einstellen, eine Person kennenzulernen, der nicht nur Ahnung von Angeln hat. Er kennt nicht nur super Stellen wo man Barsche, Forellen oder Heringe fängt, sondern bittet nebenher noch ein sehr kulturelles Rahmenprogramm an. Eine Kanutour mit Otto ist ein Ausflug in die Natur, wie man sie nicht überall zu sehen bekommt, ich kann sie nur jeden empfehlen, der Urlaub bei Ihn macht. Über Kunst kann man sich streiten, aber wie er sie lebt bzw. gestaltet ist einfach genial. Wir haben uns viele Ideen mit nach Hause genommen und werden die hier umsetzen. Wer sie gesehen hat, wird mich verstehen. Zu den Häusern kann man nur sagen, schön eingerichtet und sehr interessant gestaltet #6
Wir sind schon auf das Ergebnis des Umbaus gespannt und freuen uns schon aufs nächste Jahr, um nicht nur neue insperationen fürs Eigenheim zu klauen |kopfkrat
Zur Person Otto und seiner Frau, dies sind zwei super nette Menschen, die wir ins Herzen geschlossen haben. Immer ein Lächeln auf dem Gesicht und super gastfreundlich.
Wir können nur danke sagen und das wir nächstes Jahr wieder bei Freunden sind.
Gruß
wir drei #h

PS: Heringe habe ich auch gefangen :vik: und das nicht wenige. Hatten eine anständige größe 
PSI: Ich hab hier einige Diskussionen bzgl. angeln in Hvide Sande mitbekommen und kann nur sagen, das wir dort echt nette Angler kennegelernt haben, egal welcher Herkunft. Natürlich gab es 1-2 Ausnahmen die meinten 125% geben zu müssen oder besser gesagt, nicht angeln konnten. Die waren aber die Ausnahmen. Natürlich lag auch bissel Müll rum, aber jetzt zu sagen, es waren nur bestimmte Angler ist falsch. Ich würde ehr den Vorwurf der Stadt machen, die nehmen Geld für Fischereikarten und können dafür einmal am Tag eine Reinigungsgruppe vorbei schicken. Dies soll jetzt kein Aufruf sein, sein Müll liegen zu lassen. 

Fazit:
Was soll man sagen, wir kommen wieder und freuen uns jetzt schon drauf. Jeder der mal auf Hering gehen will, sollte sich mal über Hvide Sande informieren, ob bei Otto oder übers Internet. Übrings, wer seine Frau glücklich machen will, besucht das Outlet-Center in Hvide Sande :q
Das Fischermuseum ist ein muss.    

Otto, grüsse ganz lieb deine Frau


----------



## Gondoschir (30. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



schumi1979 schrieb:


> wer seine Frau glücklich machen will, besucht das Outlet-Center in Hvide Sande :q



Ich habe da andere Möglichkeiten, aber davon kennst Du nichts... :q


----------



## schumi1979 (30. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Gondoschir schrieb:


> Ich habe da andere Möglichkeiten, aber davon kennst Du nichts... :q


 
Darum war Deine Frau immer bei mir :q solltest mal drüber nachdenken :vik:


----------



## Gondoschir (30. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Ich wiederhole mich noch einmal.Mit dem richtigen Vorfach kann man den Hornis weitest entgehen (Cirklehooks).
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen |wavey:



Circle Hook-Vorfächer muss man in Hvide Sande aber erstmal finden. Ich mag auch garnicht darüber nachdenken, was die kosten würden, wenn das billigste Billigvorfach schon 2,68€ kostet... |uhoh:


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Gondoschir schrieb:


> Circle Hook-Vorfächer muss man in Hvide Sande aber erstmal finden. Ich mag auch garnicht darüber nachdenken, was die kosten würden, wenn das billigste Billigvorfach schon 2,68€ kostet... |uhoh:


 

Die muß man in HS nicht finden,sondern kauft sie hier für 1,50€ und nimmt sie mit.Oder kaufst du deine Ausrüstung 
auch in HS?:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Gondoschir (30. April 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Die muß man in HS nicht finden,sondern kauft sie hier für 1,50€ und nimmt sie mit.Oder kaufst du deine Ausrüstung
> auch in HS?:m
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen |wavey:



20 Vorfächer hatte ich mitgenommen. Die waren aber irgendwann zuende (Ich möchte mich hier nochmal bei dem Opa mit Brille und Cappy bedanken, der mir alleine schon 10 Vorfächer gekostet hat).
Dann hatte ich nur noch 2 normale mit 6er Haken, aber darauf gab es nicht einen einzigen Biss. Um 8:00 Uhr hat dann endlich der Laden aufgemacht und ich habe mir noch 10 von den günstigsten Vorfächern geholt. Davon habe ich jetzt allerdings noch 8 in der Box. 
In welcher Apotheke kaufst Du denn deine Vorfächer für 1,50? |kopfkrat
Die gibt es doch schon weitaus günstiger:
http://www.amazon.de/Heringsvorfach-echter-Fischhaut-Circle-Hook/dp/B00167PJUC/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AM58WQBTHU1WE&s=generic&qid=1304117647&sr=1-2
 Ich werde mich nächstes Jahr ordentlich eindecken, damit es keine Engpässe mehr gibt. Oder ich studiere mal das dänische Strafgesetzbuch und gucke nach, was man bekommt, wenn man einen Opa mit Brille und Cappy um die Ecke bringt. Ist wahrscheinlich günstiger, als wenn man ständig neue Vorfächer kaufen muss... :m


----------



## LAC (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ schumi1979
nicht so viel dickes posten - ich bekomme feuchte hände und tränen in den augen :q - waren schöne tage und ihr habt ja super gefangen. 
Zum glück habt ihr die richtigen stellen gefunden.:q ich meine unsere gefrierfächer:q:q

@ Goeddoek
Georg, ich habe solch ein nummerschild mit dem honhecht schon gesehen :q Als ich jedoch näher am wagen war, hing der fisch aus der hintertür und baumelte vor dem nummerschild - habe erst mir gedanken gemacht welches land es ist - dachte es wäre ein eu zeichen. War ganz erstaunt, jedoch simbolisierte es, dass sie freie fahrt und den fisch gefunden haben denn in ihren gesichter stand die glückseeligkeit geschrieben, sie zeigten mir sogar einen hornhecht und machten winke, winke.:q:q
Der fisch muss wohl durch die tür gerutscht sein, weil sie ein bischen verbeult bzw. gewöblt war - nun denke nicht vom fisch.
Ich sehe es auch so - esse den honhecht sehr gerne, wobei er in einigen ländern nicht gegessen wird.

@ Gondoschir
Da gebe ich dir recht - crikle hooks, habe ich auch noch nicht gesehen in hvide sande. Ich finde die heringsfächer nicht so gut, die dort angeboten werden  - man kann zwar damit auch welche fangen, jedoch werden viele gerissen.
Das hat etwas mir der größe zu tun, teilweise ist ja auch noch lametta dran und die imitierte fischhaut zu lang. Da ist es besser sie nur mit goldhaken und perle zu überlisten- denn früher wurden sie nur so gefangen.
Wenn sie in den großen stückzahlen wie es momentan der fall ist - habe gestern 80 stück in 2 std gefangen - vorkommen, fängt man auch mit den vorfächern die dort angeboten werden, jedoch im herbst, wo der hering nicht in den stückzahlen vorkommt, wird man den unterschied sofort erkennen. Nun ist ja die hakenform beim cirkle hooks anders, denn beim drillen zieht sich der haken tiefer ins weiche fleisch, d.h. man verliert kaum heringe beim landen.
Vor einem jahr stand ein angler neben mir, der war am verzweifeln, weil er kaum heringe zog  - dann habe ich sein lametta abgeschnitten und die fischhaut kleiner gemacht - ich durfte nur zwei haken bearbeiten, da er meine worte nicht traute, er fing dann nur auf diese bearbeiteten haken - dann hat er alle so bearbeitet und siehe da, es fluppte dann auch bei ihm.
Es sind zwar nur kleinigkeiten, aber von größter wichtigkeit, denn sonst muss man ja kaum ahnung haben, außer wenn die schleuse aufgeht, wie man sich dann zur verhalten hat, d.h. die stromkante bzw. kehrwasser erkennen d.h. ein gewässer lesen können. 
Man fängt natürlich auch mehr, wenn man nicht immer quer wirft und den nachbar fängt - denn das kostet zeit - da hat die angelrute bzw. rolle natürlich schuld, weil man immer ausrutscht da die griffe nichts taugen oder die rolle klemmt.:q


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Gondoschir schrieb:


> 20 Vorfächer hatte ich mitgenommen. Die waren aber irgendwann zuende (Ich möchte mich hier nochmal bei dem Opa mit Brille und Cappy bedanken, der mir alleine schon 10 Vorfächer gekostet hat).
> Dann hatte ich nur noch 2 normale mit 6er Haken, aber darauf gab es nicht einen einzigen Biss. Um 8:00 Uhr hat dann endlich der Laden aufgemacht und ich habe mir noch 10 von den günstigsten Vorfächern geholt. Davon habe ich jetzt allerdings noch 8 in der Box.
> In welcher Apotheke kaufst Du denn deine Vorfächer für 1,50? |kopfkrat
> Die gibt es doch schon weitaus günstiger:
> ...


 



Danke für den Tipp.#6
Aber mein Händler vor Ort,der mir auch Maden und Würmer verkauft,
der will auch leben.Und bei ihm kommt auch kein Porto mehr drauf.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Bertl (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Muss bzw. will mich hier auch mal kurz einklinken.

War vor 2 Wochen ja auch in HS und es war einfach genial. Haben Heringe gefangen (bis auf Ausnahmen alle als Köderfisch verwendet) und draussen auf See war es einfach wieder wundervoll. Die Fänge an den Wracks waren klasse und die Arme haben geschmerzt 
Dabei habe ich auch die Rolle getestet die ich gebraucht gekauft habe und muss sagen... erste Sahne und ich bereue nicht sie gekauft zu haben.
Besten Dank nochmal an den Verkäufer hier im Board. Die Schnur war auch klasse und hat prima gehalten. Bei Hängern im Wrack ist die Schnur zu 99% am Vorfach gerisssen, obwohl ich mit 40 Kg Vorfachschnur gefischt habe (1,0 Monofil).

Also Danke nochmals für die Superklasse Rolle mit der ich trotz rechtshandbetrieb gut zurecht kam und viele Grüße an alle Schreiber hier, vorallem auch ins schöne Dänemark (ich glaub ich mach jetzt ein dänisch Kurs:q)


#h Bertl


----------



## _FrenchTouch_ (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Gondoschir schrieb:


> 20 Vorfächer hatte ich mitgenommen. Die waren aber irgendwann zuende (Ich möchte mich hier nochmal bei dem Opa mit Brille und Cappy bedanken, der mir alleine schon 10 Vorfächer gekostet hat).
> Dann hatte ich nur noch 2 normale mit 6er Haken, aber darauf gab es nicht einen einzigen Biss. Um 8:00 Uhr hat dann endlich der Laden aufgemacht und ich habe mir noch 10 von den günstigsten Vorfächern geholt. Davon habe ich jetzt allerdings noch 8 in der Box.
> In welcher Apotheke kaufst Du denn deine Vorfächer für 1,50? |kopfkrat
> Die gibt es doch schon weitaus günstiger:
> ...




haha du scherzkeks, 3,95€ versandtkosten. muss ich nix weiter zu sagen.


----------



## Gondoschir (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



_FrenchTouch_ schrieb:


> haha du scherzkeks, 3,95€ versandtkosten. muss ich nix weiter zu sagen.



Wenn deine Bestellung aus 2 Vorfächern besteht, dann ist das mit dem Spareffekt nicht so sonderlich. Ich habe 60 Vorfächer geordert. Jetzt rechne mir mal vor, wo ich zu teuer einkaufe...


----------



## vanminh74 (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

 just back in town....wollt auch mal kurz was loswerden- 1 wunderschøne Woche in HS verbracht!!! Wetter traumhaft geil und naja....gefangen nicht so dolle....stell mich aber auch niemals an die Schleuse zum Herings-Reißen....musste beobachten wie einige "Angler" gefangenen Fisch, Hornis wie auch Heringe, einfach auf den Boden werfen und dann mal kräftig zugetreten (( wie krank....und fragt mich jetzt nicht, weshalb ich das hier poste und nicht etwas vor Ort gesagt hätte- ich bin 1,65m und Wiege 60kg- geboren in Vietnam und da spare ich es mir mich im Urlaub mit Hirnis wie dort anzulegen...mag grundsätzlich auch die Art u Weise nicht, wie dort Hering nach unmittelbarer Landung meist nur über den Eimern abgeschüttelt wird und jämmerlich ersticken muss....

Abends an der Mole bei Sonnenuntergang die Spinne auswerfen finde ich dann doch ein wenig netter...  

In diesem Sinne aber allen (Herings) Anglern einen guten Start in die Saison - Petri und Be back in HS  daniel


----------



## Gondoschir (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



vanminh74 schrieb:


> weshalb ich das hier poste und nicht etwas vor Ort gesagt hätte



Was erwartest Du jetzt?
Dass die betreffenden Leute das hier lesen, sich ertappt fühlen, sich in Grund und Boden schämen und bei Gott schwören, in Zukunft waidgerecht zu angeln???
Ich hasse es, wenn die Leute vor Ort sagen, dass alles prima und toll ist, nach Hause fahren und im Board dann die Sau rauslassen.
Ich habe in der Schlachteküche mehrmals gefragt, wo die Leute sind, die nächste Woche im Anglerboard das Maul aufreißen, weil sie es direkt vor Ort nicht gebacken kriegen, jemanden auf sein Fehlverhalten aufmerksam zu machen. Antwort gab es keine. 
Wenn dein Hund auf den Teppich kackt, trittst Du ihn dann sofort in den Arsch oder wartest Du erst ein paar Tage ab?
Es ist schon erstaunlich, was ihr beim angeln nicht alles seht.
Ich habe mich auf meine Rute konzentriert und amüsante Gespräche mit meinen Angelnachbarn gepflegt. Mehr war da nicht drin. Damit war ich ausgelastet.
Zum Abschluss nochmal mein Lieblingssprichwort: Ein Deutscher vernachlässigt seine eigenen Felder, um in anderen Feldern nach Unkraut zu suchen.


----------



## leif88 (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

So wie sieht es gerade den mal mit Heringen aus in HS?

Gruß Leif


----------



## rainzor (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



leif88 schrieb:


> So wie sieht es gerade den mal mit Heringen aus in HS?
> 
> Gruß Leif


 
#q#q#q#q#q#q#q

Tut mir leid, aber mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Gondoschir schrieb:


> Wenn deine Bestellung aus 2 Vorfächern besteht, dann ist das mit dem Spareffekt nicht so sonderlich.* Ich habe 60 Vorfächer geordert.* Jetzt rechne mir mal vor, wo ich zu teuer einkaufe...


 



Was machst du damit?|kopfkrat 
Vor Ort verhökern? wenn es bescheiden läuft,dann brauche
ich 6-8 Vorfächer die Woche.Was die Kosten angeht hast du sicherlich Recht.Bei dieser Menge ist das Porto günstig.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Gondoschir (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Was machst du damit?|kopfkrat
> Vor Ort verhökern? wenn es bescheiden läuft,dann brauche
> ich 6-8 Vorfächer die Woche.Was die Kosten angeht hast du sicherlich Recht.Bei dieser Menge ist das Porto günstig.:m
> 
> ...


Ich will 1 mal kaufen und dann erstmal Ruhe haben. Wenn ich los fahre, stecke ich mir ordentlich ein und wenn ich 80% wieder mit nach Hause nehme, ist mir das lieber, als wenn ich wieder auf die Vorfächer vor Ort angewiesen bin. Vorratslagerung finde ich beruhigend. Ist schlimm, wenn man zum Nachtangeln will, kurz vorher noch zum Tackledealer um 2 Knicklichter zu kaufen und gerade dann hat er keine mehr. Wenn ich los fahre, greife ich in meine Knicklichtkiste, stecke mir eine Handvoll in die Tasche und ab gehts. Da brauche ich mir keine Gedanken zu machen.
Andere Angelkollegen sind auch immer dankbar, wenn sie am Wasser sind und ich aushelfen kann, weil ich mehr dabei habe, als ich brauche. 
Obwohl...
Die Idee mit dem verkaufen ist ja nicht schlecht. Aber wenn ich mit nem Bauchladen auf der Schleuse rumlaufe, kann ich keine Heringe fangen... |kopfkrat:q


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Gondoschir schrieb:


> Ich will 1 mal kaufen und dann erstmal Ruhe haben. Wenn ich los fahre, stecke ich mir ordentlich ein und wenn ich 80% wieder mit nach Hause nehme, ist mir das lieber, als wenn ich wieder auf die Vorfächer vor Ort angewiesen bin. Vorratslagerung finde ich beruhigend. Ist schlimm, wenn man zum Nachtangeln will, kurz vorher noch zum Tackledealer um 2 Knicklichter zu kaufen und gerade dann hat er keine mehr. Wenn ich los fahre, greife ich in meine Knicklichtkiste, stecke mir eine Handvoll in die Tasche und ab gehts. Da brauche ich mir keine Gedanken zu machen.
> Andere Angelkollegen sind auch immer dankbar, wenn sie am Wasser sind und ich aushelfen kann, weil ich mehr dabei habe, als ich brauche.
> Obwohl...
> Die Idee mit dem verkaufen ist ja nicht schlecht. *Aber wenn ich mit nem Bauchladen auf der Schleuse rumlaufe, kann ich keine Heringe fangen... |kopfkrat:q*






Wieviele Heringe schleppst du denn ab?|kopfkrat
6 Tage angeln a`2 Std. das sind doch 250-300
Stück.:m
Oder hast du eine Fischbratstube? :q


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Sigma (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Ahoi !

Ich war die letzten Wochen als stiller Besucher dieses Threads aktiv und melde mich nun nach einer Woche Hvide Sande mit einem kleinen Bericht auch mal zu Wort 

Zu allererst möchte ich sagen, dass Hvide Sande, besser gesagt die Region zwischen Nordsee und Ringköbing Fjord, einfach ein faszinierendes Stück Natur ist.
Wir fahren nicht jedes Jahr hier her, aber immer wenn es nach Hvide Sande geht, fängt im inneren so ein Kribbeln an, dass man von dem Tag an verspürt, an dem das Ferienhaus gebucht wurde und erst aufhört, wenn man an besagtem Ort die Angel im Wasser hat und den ersten Fisch sein eigen nennt  
Ich bin schon vor 25 Jahren als kleiner Junge in Hvide Sande gewesen, denn mein Vater war zu der Zeit leidenschaftlicher Meeresangler und wir fingen so unglaublich viele Plattfische vom Strand, von der Mole, im Hafen, auch Dorsche und Wittlinge waren zahlreich vertreten, aber in den letzten fünf Urlaubswochen in Hvide Sande (in einem Zeitraum von 10 Jahren) wurden diese Fänge immer weniger und die letzten beiden Male bin ich komplett leer ausgegangen, was Plattfische, Dorsche und Wittlinge angeht.
In der letzten Woche hatte ich es am Leuchtturm probiert, an beiden Molenseiten und im Hafen selber, aber nichts, weder auf Wattwürmer, noch auf Seeringelwürmer oder Heringsfetzen wollte irgendwas beißen. Ich habs tagsüber versucht und auch nachts, aber es wollte nicht. 
Das gute daran war, ich musste für die Seeringelwürmer keinen Cent, ähm keine Öre bezahlen, denn am dienstag bin ich gegen 22.00 Uhr zum Hafen gefahren und traute meinen Augen kaum, dort wo die Schiffe anlegen, auf der rechten Seite des Hafens, tummelten sich zig Seeringelwürmer an der Oberfläche. Ich dachte zuerst, es sind Aale oder Aalmuttern, aber als ein Kollege seine Taschenlampe auf die Dinge richtete, erschracken wir ein wenig, denn es handelte sich um Seeringelwürmer von durchschnittlich 30! cm Länge. Zuerst fanden wir keine passendes Mittel um uns die guten Stücke zu sichern, aber am Mittwoch bin ich mit dem Kescher meiner Tochter bewaffnet an den Hafen gefahren und habe mich mit reichlich Seeringelwürmern eingedeckt, aber leider war diese Anstrengung ja vergebens 
Zum Treiben an der Schleuse kann ich auch nur das gesehene berichten, denn in dieses Getümmel stürze ich mich seit Jahren nicht mehr. Es war und ist definitv die Hölle los und es sieht auch dementsprechend aus, aber ich finde nichts besonderes daran, denn Hvide Sande am Hafen, zur Heringszeit, immer das gleiche, damit muss man leben, dass wird sich nicht ändern und es wird auch niemals irgendein Däne aus Hvide Sande und Umgebung gegen diese Art der Fischentnahme etwas unternehmen, denn man lebt halt vom Klientel. Aber man kann sich auch an der Mole ein paar wunderbare Angelstunden besorgen. Man braucht zwar ne Ecke länger um den Eimer zu füllen, aber dafür kann man auch mal mit Pose auf Hornhecht los, sich die Tümmler und Seehunde von ganz nah angucken usw usw. Wir hatten verdammt viel Spass in der Woche und haben auch genügend Fisch gefangen. 120 Heringe ( 20 aus dem Hafen, den Rest von der Mole ), 14 Hornhechte, zwei von 90 cm, die wir alle an der Mole gefangen haben und vier Forellen ausm Put und Take See. Wetter war wunderbar, die Luft hat gut getan und wir freuen uns jetzt schon aufs nächste Mal. 
Mir tut die dänische Gelassenheit einfach gut und am liebsten würde ich Morgen nach Dänemark ziehen, nur leider siehts mit der Sprache und nem Job schlecht aus  Alles in allem ein toller Urlaub in einem tollen Land. Wer nach Hvide Sande fährt, weiß eigentlich was auf ihn zu kommt, man muss sich halt mit den örtlichen Gegebenheiten arrangieren, dann machts Spass. Die ganzen Angelpsychopathen an der Schleuse kann man sich mal von weitem antun, wenn man Lust auf Lachen hat, aus der Nähe ist das ganze meist nicht mehr so lustig, von wegen Streitereien, Fische tottreten oder verenden lassen usw. aber daran wird sich nichts ändern und in Kiel ist es genau so. Von so etwas lässt man sich aber nicht seinen Urlaub vermiesen, denn man weiß ja wo man hinfährt, in diesem Sinne
Hvide Sande rocks !

beste Grüße
Timo


----------



## Gondoschir (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> [/B][/COLOR]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



6 Tage angeln und Otto hätte noch ein paar Gefrierschränke kaufen müssen. :q
Zusammengerechnet haben wir zu dritt 900 Heringe gefangen. Mit angeln, säubern und ausnehmen waren wir vielleicht 3 Tage beschäftigt. Der Rest der Zeit ist für irgendwelche Familientage drauf gegangen, wo die Frauen drauf bestanden haben... #c
Bevor hier wieder irgendwelche Ahnungslosen mutmaßen, dass ich Fisch verkaufe...
Ich exportiere in die Ukraine und darf den Fisch also noch 2400 Km Richtung Osten fahren.
Dazu kommen noch über 30 Arbeitskollegen, die auf das große Heringsessen warten.
Wenn ich allerdings weiter so viel Hering verschlinge, wie in den letzten beiden Tagen, muss ich wohl bald wieder neue fangen... :q


----------



## LAC (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Gondoschir schrieb:


> Was erwartest Du jetzt?
> Dass die betreffenden Leute das hier lesen, sich ertappt fühlen, sich in Grund und Boden schämen und bei Gott schwören, in Zukunft waidgerecht zu angeln???
> Ich hasse es, wenn die Leute vor Ort sagen, dass alles prima und toll ist, nach Hause fahren und im Board dann die Sau rauslassen.
> Ich habe in der Schlachteküche mehrmals gefragt, wo die Leute sind, die nächste Woche im Anglerboard das Maul aufreißen, weil sie es direkt vor Ort nicht gebacken kriegen, jemanden auf sein Fehlverhalten aufmerksam zu machen. Antwort gab es keine.
> ...



Hallo mein lieber, am samstag war ich angeln, da habe ich eine truppe deutsche angler angesprochen, dass sie doch bitte die innereien der heringe und schuppen usw. ins wassers spühlen sollen, da sie den dreck an der schleuse zur seeseite auf dem beton einfach liegen lassen wollten. Waren welche aus dem großraum berlin - musste etwas länger reden, jedoch sahen sie es ein und haben es gereinigt - ich habe mich bedankt und erwähnt, dass unter dem angelladen ein spezielles schlachthaus für die angler ist. Er bedankte sich und sagte zu mir, wenn wir uns erneut treffen bekommst du ein bier. Ich sagte:  danke, wenn ihr alles immer schon sauber macht, gerne. 
Ich reiße den mund schon auf, wenn ich einen sehe der sich nicht richtig am gewässer verhält. Einer warf kleine heringe immer ins wasser, den habe ich auch angesprochen - da sagte er mir, er wollte nur große haben - die kann er im laden kaufen, habe ich ihm gesagt, jedenfalls hat dieses auch geholfen. 
Die meisten menschen dort, sind ja keine richtigen angler, die fangen einfach nur fisch, weil es so leicht und schnell geht. Wie man sich waidgercht am gewässer verhält usw. davon kennen sie nichts.

Es war ja am samstag das heringsfestival - kann mir einer sagen, wie es gelaufen ist - ich hörte zwar die musik aus dem zelt, war jedoch nicht im zelt  - sah alles etwas leer aus. Ich dachte eine miss wahl, würde leute ziehen.:q

@ Jürgen Breithardt
Jürgen, morgen rufe ich dich an und sage dir wann ich in solingen bin.


----------



## wulliw (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

_*noch 32 tage und der rest von heute*_:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Gondoschir schrieb:


> 6 Tage angeln und Otto hätte noch ein paar Gefrierschränke kaufen müssen. :q
> Zusammengerechnet haben wir zu dritt 900 Heringe gefangen. Mit angeln, säubern und ausnehmen waren wir vielleicht 3 Tage beschäftigt. Der Rest der Zeit ist für irgendwelche Familientage drauf gegangen, wo die Frauen drauf bestanden haben... #c
> Bevor hier wieder irgendwelche Ahnungslosen mutmaßen, dass ich Fisch verkaufe...
> Ich exportiere in die Ukraine und darf den Fisch also noch 2400 Km Richtung Osten fahren.
> ...


 


Lass es dir schmecken.:m

Nur die Rechtfertigung,ich muß  XXX Kilometer fahren(also viel fangen, damit sich die Sache lohnt),das passt doch genau in das angeprangerte Schema.
Mach doch mal die Gegenrechnung,wieviel muß ein Urlauber an Fisch aus den Malediven
ausführen,damit sich der Urlaub lohnt? 


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Gondoschir (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Lass es dir schmecken.:m
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen |wavey:


Meine Frau meint schon, dass mir demnächst Kiemen wachsen...
Habe heute auch festgestellt, dass mein 3-jähriger Sohn mit Vorliebe die Zwiebeln vom Bismarckhering vertilgt. Ich habe Bismarckbrötchen gegessen und er hat sich währenddessen mit einer Gabel die Zwiebeln aus dem Sud gefischt.
Freitag habe ich einen großen Eimer Brathering für meine Arbeitskollegen gemacht. Aber inzwischen reicht das nicht mehr. Irgendwie sind da am Wochenende einige Heringe verdunstet... :q
Aber ich kann ja nächstes WE noch nen neuen Eimer ansetzen... :m


----------



## Gondoschir (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> Wie man sich waidgercht am gewässer verhält usw. davon kennen sie nichts.



Otto, wir wollen uns nichts vormachen...
Nach meiner Einschätzung hat jeder schonmal einen Fehler am Wasser gemacht. Sei es beim Mindestmaß oder Schonzeit etc.
Mir ist nur wichtig, dass ein Tier nicht unnötig gequält wird und Gefahren für Mensch und Tier beseitigt werden. Wenn die Vorfachtüten durch die Gegend wehen, stört mich das nicht sonderlich. Durch meine Aufenthalte in der Ukraine ist das für mich ein gewohntes Bild. Lässt jemand allerdings Angelschnur liegen, werde ich komisch. Wenn man erst einen Igel gesehen hat, der sich in Angelschnur verfangen hat und verreckt ist, wird man mich verstehen, warum ich darauf so reagiere. Ähnlich bei Vorfächern, die in die Landschaft geworfen werden. Sowas ist eine Gefahr für jede freilaufende Katze oder jeden freilaufenden Hund.
Opa mit Brille und Cappy hat mir einige Vorfächer gekostet, weil er nicht geradeaus werfen konnte. Wenn sich andere darüber aufregen, können sie das tun. Mich stört das nicht sonderlich. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass er nochmal neben mir angelt, ist enorm niedrig. Aus einer Konsequenz heraus, habe ich mich anschließend zwischen 2 Osteuropäer gestellt und habe den Rest des Tages kein Vorfach mehr ersetzen müssen.
Obwohl ich ja immer noch der Ansicht bin, dass nicht das auswerfen der Knackpunkt ist, sondern das einkurbeln. Man kann ohne weiteres über Kreuz werfen. Wichtig ist dabei nur, dass die untere Schnur zuerst eingekurbelt wird. Das sind alleine meine Erfahrungen und andere können da auch anderer Meinung sein.


----------



## LutzLutz (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@gondoschir: dem opa mit der brille und der cappi bin ich glaub ich auch begegnet. der hat gnadenlos immer über alle rübergeprügelt ....
@timo/sigma: das mit den plattfischen kann ich definitiv nicht bestätigen.
im frühjahr wirst du dort nie gute fische landen können.! die plattfische sind zu der zeit noch weit draußen. 
im herbst wirst du um hvide sande herum wahre sternstunden erleben.
ich fahre schon seit ca. 10 jahren zum angeln in die region und seit 5-6 jahren mache ich brandungsangeln. 
brandungsangeln muss ich sagen ist meine absolute paradedisziplin. ich hab in den letzten beiden jahren beim nordsö cup gewonnen (2009-sektorsieger; 2010 gesamtsieger). im jahr 2009 waren auf ca 65 anglern lediglich ein nicht-fänger dabei und das war ein alter opa der schwierigkeiten hatte sich auf den beinen zu halten (nichts gegen den opa  ). letztes jahr konnte ich insgesamt 25 (24 maßige platten) landen. im jahr davor 16 platten.
du musst in dieser region im herbst angeln und auf keinen fall im frühjahr. und du darfst die fische nicht überwerfen. dort darfst du nur 20-50m rausschmeißen, dann dort stehen die fische gestapelt, sobald du aber nicht diese stelle triffst gehst du leer aus...bezüglich dorsch ist es wirklich so, dass du dort kaum was fangen wirst. liegt aber auch daran dass dort reiner kilometer langer sandstrand ist, ohne wirkliche struktur.

probier es das nächste mal im herbst, dann klappt es!  versprochen.!

so nun geht es morgen nach den tripps zu den lofoten und hs für mich 2 monate nach kanada. ...
laut angaben habe ich dort auch i.net, werde mich also bei gelegenheit wieder melden

mfg lutz


----------



## vanminh74 (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hm- da hab ich aber wohl den falschen Ton getroffen- wollte mich weder auskotzen noch sonst hab ich etwas erwartet!! Sorry wenn ich dein Gemüt offensichtlich zu sehr erregt habe - schalt einen Gang runter und meine nicht etwas von mir was nicht zutrifft...eine einfache kurze und knappe Erlebniserzählung wird ja wohl auch ohne Erwartungen auf deine angespielten Reaktionen erlaubt sein oder?! 

Tide Lines - ich für meinen Teil gelobe Besserung und werde in Zukunft meine Posts hier besser überdenken


----------



## fischflotz (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@Sigma
Toller Bericht. Du sprichst wohl allen hier aus der Sehle.

3 Tage noch und der Rest von heute.:vik:


----------



## Andree Hörmann (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Komme auch gerade von einer fantastischen Woche Argab zurück. Was war das nur für ein Wetter ?!! Zur Fischerei : Hornhechte waren wirklich zahlreich da, haben Sie dank der Tipps vom Otto auch recht schnell gefangen.
Brandung lief recht gut - ca. 6-8 Platte im Schnitt am Abend. Put&Take mit Neffen und Frau war auch ok - Klitten Put&Take. Zur Heringsangelei an der Schleuse ist eigentlich alles gesagt...ich wollte mit meinem Neffen etwas abseits davon ein paar Heringe angeln und habe wirklich wahnsinnige Szenen mit anschauen müssen....da bekam einigen Herren das Bier samt Sonne ohne Hut wohl nicht so sehr.

Gruß Andree


----------



## LAC (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Gondoshir
das ist richtig was du postest, da ja je nach weite die schnur einen anderen winkel hat - ich werfe auch quer, fange jedoch keine nachbarn, da ich mir anschaue, wo ihre schnur ins wasser geht.
Nun kannst du gezielt werfen - ich glaube ich auch - aber einige wollen gezielt werfen und fangen die ohren vom nachbarn - sie beherrschen es noch nicht. Kindern kann man keinen vorwurf machen, da sie gerade damit beginnen und sich über jeden fisch freuen, der an der angel hängt, egal welche größe - dieses ist normal.
Zu den fehlern am gewässer - da spreche ich mich nicht von frei, auch ich habe schon fehler gemacht in meinen leben, obwohl ich gewässer- sowie fischartenschutz betrieben und mich reichlich stark gemacht habe sowie erfolge verbuchen konnte, nicht umsonst nannte man mich bei den rundfunkanstalten, den gewässerpapst.
Zum beispiel, habe ich in früheren jahren, in den wärmeren regionen mit der harpune fische beim schnorcheln geschossen  - zackenbarsche, meeräschen, sowie schalentiere usw. Des öfteren habe ich sie sogar beim tauchen mitgenommen, als sicherheit für kleine haiangriffe und sie als haistock benutzt und es hat funktioniert. Es war die stärkste harpune. die auf dem markt war und ich konnte auch mit sprengstoff arbeiten.  Diese hat man mir oft vorgehaltebn, als ich bei greenpaece war. Da stehe ich jedoch hinter, denn als ich die fische beim schnorcheln damit geschossen habe, damit wir abends etwas zu fressen hatten, da war geenpeace noch nicht geboren sowie die personen die heute herr saubermann spielen.
Natürlich habe ich beim angeln auch schon in meiner ******* getreten sowie in reichlich anderer.
Versuche mich jedoch am gewässer so gut ich kann mich zu verhalten - da trennen sich jedoch welten, zwischen denen die in hvide sande zu sehen sind.

@ Jürgen Breithardt
pn geht raus - termin steht:
Betreffend der mitnahme der fische aus den tropischen ländern, wenn du ein boot gechartert hast, gehört der fisch dem eigener. Du kannst ihn nicht mitnehemen.
Als ich in afrika mit dem boot des african safar clubs unterwegs war und zwei dolphins gefangen habe, legte ich mich nach der fahrt hin. Als ich abends etwas verspätet zum essen kam, lagen meine beiden fische auf dem kalten buffet - jedoch nur noch die gräten, da die touristen sich satt daran gegessen haben.:q


----------



## fischflotz (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Habe gerade dieses kleine Filmchen entdeckt: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BIEfYMyjDUg

Ich will auch.

Aber die paar Tage gehen auch noch rum.:vik:


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Gondoshir
> das ist richtig was du postest, da ja je nach weite die schnur einen anderen winkel hat - ich werfe auch quer, fange jedoch keine nachbarn, da ich mir anschaue, wo ihre schnur ins wasser geht.
> Nun kannst du gezielt werfen - ich glaube ich auch - aber einige wollen gezielt werfen und fangen die ohren vom nachbarn - sie beherrschen es noch nicht. Kindern kann man keinen vorwurf machen, da sie gerade damit beginnen und sich über jeden fisch freuen, der an der angel hängt, egal welche größe - dieses ist normal.
> Zu den fehlern am gewässer - da spreche ich mich nicht von frei, auch ich habe schon fehler gemacht in meinen leben, obwohl ich gewässer- sowie fischartenschutz betrieben und mich reichlich stark gemacht habe sowie erfolge verbuchen konnte, nicht umsonst nannte man mich bei den rundfunkanstalten, den gewässerpapst.
> ...


 


@ Otto,#h

ist mir natürlich bekannt,war ja auch schon da.Aber für ein
"Trinkgeld" lässt sich die Besatzung in der Regel auch gerne
einen Fisch abkaufen.:m

Aber es ging ja um die Preis/Leistungs Frage.Lohnt es sich
für Haushaltsmenge an Heringen nach HS zu fahren?
Wer Gewinn machen will,der ist jedenfalls auf HS fixiert und
macht in den tropischen Ländern Manko.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


PS.

Habe PN erhalten


----------



## Andree Hörmann (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ LAC

hatte direkt von der Brücknmitte in der Strömung wirklich große Fische neben den Honhechten gesehen. Hatte zwar ne POL-Brille auf, konnte die Fische aber nicht richtig bestimmen da nur sehr kurz zu sehen. Teilweise Fische um die 70 cm lang in 4-5 er Trupps. Also nach Äschen sah das nicht gerade aus....

Gruß Andree


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Andree Hörmann schrieb:


> @ LAC
> 
> hatte direkt von der Brücknmitte in der Strömung wirklich große Fische neben den Honhechten gesehen. Hatte zwar ne POL-Brille auf, konnte die Fische aber nicht richtig bestimmen da nur sehr kurz zu sehen. Teilweise Fische um die 70 cm lang in 4-5 er Trupps. Also nach Äschen sah das nicht gerade aus....
> 
> Gruß Andree


 


@ Andree,#h

geh mal von Salmoniden (Mefo,Lachs) aus,die immer noch
den Weg in die Skjern suchen.Beissen werden sie aber wohl
kaum.Ich bin schon einige hundert Stunden an ihnen ver-
zweifelt.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## FangeNichts5 (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> @ Andree,#h
> 
> geh mal von Salmoniden (Mefo,Lachs) aus,die immer noch
> den Weg in die Skjern suchen.Beissen werden sie aber wohl
> ...


 
Warum auch Köder nehmen, wenn es schon lecker Hering gibt|rolleyes Sieht mit den Hechten hier z. Z. nicht anders aus, die nehmen sich lieber die ins Liebesspiel vertieften Friedfische

Wie lief denn am WE das Heringsfestival ab? Wurde denn dieses Jahr wenigstens gefangen?


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> *Warum auch Köder nehmen,* *wenn es schon lecker Hering gibt*|rolleyes Sieht mit den Hechten hier z. Z. nicht anders aus, die nehmen sich lieber die ins Liebesspiel vertieften Friedfische
> 
> Wie lief denn am WE das Heringsfestival ab? Wurde denn dieses Jahr wenigstens gefangen?


 



Timo,#h

deren Sinn steht mehr nach Theresa Orlowski.|supergri


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Gondoschir (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Lohnt es sich
> für Haushaltsmenge an Heringen nach HS zu fahren?
> Wer Gewinn machen will,der ist jedenfalls auf HS fixiert



Das ist eine sehr korrekte Aussage.
Die Haushaltsmenge hätte ich schon nach 2 Stunden zusammen. Wie kann man festlegen, wo die haushaltsübliche Menge seine Grenzen hat?
In meiner Familie sind 20 Räucherforellen im Jahr ausreichend. Ca. 150 Räucherforellen habe ich letztes Jahr in die Ukraine geschickt. Hätte ich 300 rüber geschickt, hätten sie die auch verputzt. Wir sehen also, dass die "haushaltsübliche Menge" ein dehnbarer Begriff sein kann.
In der Woche, wo wir in HS waren, haben wir überwiegend immer die gleichen Gesichter im Schlachthaus gesehen. Jeden Tag. Kann mir keiner erzählen, dass die nur für den Eigenverbrauch angeln. Natürlich verneint auch jeder die Frage nach dem Verkauf. Da muss man schon geschickter ran gehen. Da musst Du unter 4 Augen erwähnen, dass Du xx Euro pro Kilo nimmst und fragen, ob das zu teuer wäre. Und schon kriegst Du Antwort, wieviel dein Gegenüber pro Kilo verlangt. :m
Wenn ich an einem Gewässer jemanden frage, ob es Ärger gibt, wenn ich da mit lebenden Köderfisch angel, kommt sehr oft die Antwort: "Keine Ahnung. Mich haben sie noch nicht erwischt". :q
Bis hierher ist das ja noch nichts schlimmes für mich. Mit sowas kann ich leben. Schlimm finde ich es erst, wenn genau diese Leute hier ins Board kommen und jammern: "War wieder alles voll mit besoffenen Russen und keiner von denen hatte nen Angelschein..." #q


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Gondoschir schrieb:


> Das ist eine sehr korrekte Aussage.
> Die Haushaltsmenge hätte ich schon nach 2 Stunden zusammen.* Wie kann man festlegen, wo die haushaltsübliche Menge seine Grenzen hat?*
> In meiner Familie sind 20 Räucherforellen im Jahr ausreichend. Ca. 150 Räucherforellen habe ich letztes Jahr in die Ukraine geschickt. Hätte ich 300 rüber geschickt, hätten sie die auch verputzt. Wir sehen also, dass die "haushaltsübliche Menge" ein dehnbarer Begriff sein kann.
> In der Woche, wo wir in HS waren, haben wir überwiegend immer die gleichen Gesichter im Schlachthaus gesehen. Jeden Tag. Kann mir keiner erzählen, dass die nur für den Eigenverbrauch angeln. Natürlich verneint auch jeder die Frage nach dem Verkauf. Da muss man schon geschickter ran gehen. Da musst Du unter 4 Augen erwähnen, dass Du xx Euro pro Kilo nimmst und fragen, ob das zu teuer wäre. Und schon kriegst Du Antwort, wieviel dein Gegenüber pro Kilo verlangt. :m
> ...


 


Gondoschir,#h

eine Haushaltsübliche Menge ist das,was ich mit meiner Familie (Wohngemeinschaft) verbrauche.Wenn ich noch zig andere Leute mit Fisch versorge,dann ist das eine andere Sache.Zum Glück hat man das bereits vor einigen Jahren in Norwegen erkannt,und dem mit der Ausfuhrbegrenzung einen
Riegel vorgeschoben.Ich würde mir das auch für Dänemark von Herzen wünschen.Diese Raffmentalität,die zur Herings-
zeit in HS herrscht,finde ich zum erbrechen.Das hat auch nichts mit den verschiedenen Nationalitäten der Angler zu
tun.Ich habe vorletztes Jahr noch ein Gespräch mit einen deutschen Angler (dicker Mercedes) geführt wegen des Angel-
scheins.Sein Kommentar dazu war:Wegen der billigen Heringe sähe er nicht ein,das Geld dafür auszugeben,und verschwand mit Rute Richtung Schleuse.
Aber deshalb keinen Streit,Rechenschaft bist du nur dir und 
deinem *Gastland* schuldig.
Aber ebensowenig muß ich das in meinen Augen übertriebene
Abgreifen gutheissen.


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Andree Hörmann
Andree, freut mich das du gut gefangen hast. Betreffend der fische von ca 50 cm und mehr sind lachse, wie jürgen es schon erwähnt hat. Sie sammeln sich dort in kleinen trupps, mefos auch, jedoch ziehen die ihre bahnen und zeigen dann und wann ihre breitseite, indem sie aus dem waser springen. Jürgen ist ja ein guter angler und kommt schon 20 jahre nach hvide sande, er kennt sich bestens aus und hat recht, dass sie schwer zu landen sind. Ich habe eine mefo dort zur heringszeit mal gedrillt, zwar nicht gefangen, dieses hat mein bekannter gemacht, jedoch habe ich den drill über den köpfen der 100 angler von der strasse aus durchgeführt und sie langsam zur steinschüttung geholt, da wir keinen kescher hatten und dann gelandet. War ein spektalurärer drill - da haben sich die heringsangler auch nett verhalten - nicht einer hat seine angel reingeholt, einfach weiter geangelt. Habe ihnen anschließend den dicken finger gezeigt.

@ Jürgen
das ist richtig - mit geld kann man schon etwas bewegen und du bekommst einen fisch - hier war es jedoch nicht möglich, da sie angestelte des african safari clubs waren und die fische anschließend den touristen in der hotelanlage serviert wurde.
Auf teneriffa, da hatte ich einen freund, da konnte ich nehmen was ich wollte, ohne geld. Aber was willst du mit den ganzen fischen - habe mir einen bonito genommen und schön zubereitet.

@ Gondoschir
Deine zeilen sprechen die wahrheit, so sind die angler in hvide sande. Ich kenne sie schon vom ansehen, einige haben im schlachthaus mehrere gefrierfächer angemietet. Ich habe einen bus gesehen, da stand als werbung geschrieben - wir bringen den kulinarischen genuss ins haus. Ist das nicht herrlich,  da kann man nicht mehr vom eigenverbrauch sprechen - das ist mir auch egal, ob sie ihn verkaufen, selbst essen oder darin schwimmen bzw. im hintern stecken.  Jedoch sollen sie sich wenigstens am gewässer anständig benehmen und waidgerecht angeln und den dreck den sie hinterlassen, wenigstens zur mülltonne bringen bzw. können sie ihn mit ins sommerhaus nehmen und einfach dort unters bett werfen.
Das machen sie aber nicht, da sie gierig nach fisch sind und jede minute ausnutzen wollen - deshalb entstehen dort unter den anglern auch streitereien.


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Andree Hörmann
> Andree, freut mich das du gut gefangen hast. Betreffend der fische von ca 50 cm und mehr sind lachse, wie jürgen es schon erwähnt hat. Sie sammeln sich dort in kleinen trupps, mefos auch, jedoch ziehen die ihre bahnen und zeigen dann und wann ihre breitseite, indem sie aus dem waser springen. Jürgen ist ja ein guter angler und kommt schon 20 jahre nach hvide sande, er kennt sich bestens aus und hat recht, dass sie schwer zu landen sind. Ich habe eine mefo dort mal zur heringszeit mal gedrillt, zwar nicht gefangen, dieses hat mein bekannter gemacht, jedoch habe ich den drill über den köpfen der 100 angler von der strasse aus durchgeführt und sie langsam zur steinschüttung geholt, da wir keinen kescher hatten und dann gelandet. War ein spektalurärer drill - da haben sich die heringsangler auch nett verhalten - nicht einer hat seine angel reingeholt, einfach weiter geangelt. Habe ihnen anschließend den dicken finger gezeigt.
> 
> @ Jürgen
> ...


 


@ Otto,#h

gewiss nicht der schlechteste Fisch.:m


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Gondoschir (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Zum Glück hat man das bereits vor einigen Jahren in Norwegen erkannt,und dem mit der Ausfuhrbegrenzung einen
> Riegel vorgeschoben.Ich würde mir das auch für Dänemark von Herzen wünschen.



Als ich diese Menschenmassen in Hvide Sande gesehen habe, gingen mir auch solche Gedanken durch den Kopf, ob das alles so auf lange Sicht gut geht. Die Heringe kommen nicht nach Hvide Sande, um sich in selbstmörderischer Absicht beangeln zu lassen, sondern sie wollen sich fortpflanzen. Das ist aber schlecht möglich, wenn die erforderlichen Materialien in großen Maurerkübeln gesammelt und in Nerzfarmen verfüttert wird.
Meine Gedanken gingen dahin, den Hering in DK alle 2 Jahre ganzjährig zu schützen. Dann haben sie zumindes alle 2 Jahre die Möglichkeit, sich der Natur entsprechend zu vermehren. Positiver Nebeneffekt: In den Angeljahren treibt es dann weitaus mehr Angler nach Hvide Sande, weil sie ja nur jedes zweite Jahr dürfen und viele davon sagen: "Das lohnt sich nicht mehr. Da kriegt man kein Bein auf die Erde, bzw. Montage ins Wasser.
Ob jetzt eine Fangbeschränkung oder alle 2 Jahre ganzjährig schützen wäre ein Anstoß für eine Studie um die Wirksamkeit zu ermitteln. Auf jeden Fall sagt mir eine innere Stimme, dass der jetzige Zustand auf lange Sicht nicht gut für die Existenz des Herings ist.


----------



## Gondoschir (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> und den dreck den sie hinterlassen, wenigstens zur mülltonne bringen



So wie ich das beurteilen konnte, war die Mülltonne am Angelplatz jeden Tag bis zum überlaufen voll. Aber wie Du schon sagst, gibt es auch andere Möglichkeiten. Mein Angelmüll ist mit in den Heringseimer gewandert und im Schlachthaus habe ich den ganzen Eimer im Becken geleert, die Fische gesäubert und ausgenommen und was übrig blieb, konnte ich im Schlachthaus im bereitstehenden Mülleimer entsorgen.


----------



## LAC (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> @ Otto,#h
> 
> gewiss nicht der schlechteste Fisch.:m
> 
> ...



@ Jürgen
die berufsfischer nennen ihn auch die "ratte des meeres", da er überall vorkommt und sich schnell vermehrt - man findet also nicht nur einen rattenfänger in hameln  sondern überall auf den weltmeeren treiben sie ihr spiel.
Hat ganz gut geschmeckt - habe ihn gegrillt - inge träumt noch heute davon. Er kommt ja auch in der nordsee sowie ostsee vor, jedoch ist er noch nicht vorgedrungen bis hvide sande - wenn das der fall ist, angeln sie im päckchen übereinander. Was sie nicht wissen ist, wenn einer angebissen hat - sind von den anglern alle vorfächer vertüttelt.

@ Gonschior
mit der mülltonne stimmt - sie läuft über, da sollte die stadt mal lieber drei hinstellen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Gondoschir schrieb:


> Als ich diese Menschenmassen in Hvide Sande gesehen habe, gingen mir auch solche Gedanken durch den Kopf, ob das alles so auf lange Sicht gut geht. Die Heringe kommen nicht nach Hvide Sande, um sich in selbstmörderischer Absicht beangeln zu lassen, sondern sie wollen sich fortpflanzen. Das ist aber schlecht möglich, wenn die erforderlichen Materialien in großen Maurerkübeln gesammelt und in Nerzfarmen verfüttert wird.
> Meine Gedanken gingen dahin, den Hering in DK alle 2 Jahre ganzjährig zu schützen. Dann haben sie zumindes alle 2 Jahre die Möglichkeit, sich der Natur entsprechend zu vermehren. Positiver Nebeneffekt: In den Angeljahren treibt es dann weitaus mehr Angler nach Hvide Sande, weil sie ja nur jedes zweite Jahr dürfen und viele davon sagen: "Das lohnt sich nicht mehr. Da kriegt man kein Bein auf die Erde, bzw. Montage ins Wasser.
> Ob jetzt eine Fangbeschränkung oder alle 2 Jahre ganzjährig schützen wäre ein Anstoß für eine Studie um die Wirksamkeit zu ermitteln.* Auf jeden Fall sagt mir eine innere Stimme, dass der jetzige Zustand auf lange Sicht nicht gut für die Existenz des Herings ist*.


 


Da gebe ich dir ohne Einschränkung recht.Aber warum keine Fangbegrenzung?Weil man dann ja doch hemmungslos alle
2 Jahre zuschlagen kann?

Jetzt ein Blick über die Schleuse hinaus:

Die Angler,die in der Saison dort Platz finden,werden nicht in
der Lage sein den Hering im Bestand zu gefährden.Das geschieht weit außerhalb unserer Sichtweite.:r
Aber trotzdem ist das Umweltbewußtsein und die Selbst-
kritik vieler Angler nicht sehr weit entwickelt.Gemäß dem
Grundsatz: Die anderen machen doch alles kaputt.
Wenn wir nicht bei uns selbst anfangen,wie soll sich dann
in Zukunft was ändern?

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Gondoschir (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Aber trotzdem ist das Umweltbewußtsein und die Selbst-
> kritik vieler Angler nicht sehr weit entwickelt.Gemäß dem
> Grundsatz: Die anderen machen doch alles kaputt.
> Wenn wir nicht bei uns selbst anfangen,wie soll sich dann
> in Zukunft was ändern?



Hast Du da einen Vorschlag?
Ich meine, wenn wir bei uns beginnen würden, müssten wir schonmal geltende Gesetze missachten, was den Dorsch betrifft.
Untermaßige Dorsche, die mit ein paar Gramm Laich gefüllt sind, müssen zurückgesetzt werden. Großdorsche mit einigen Kg Laich im Bauch darf man dagegen hemmungslos jagen. Es werden zur Laichzeit sogar reine Großdorschfahrten angeboten... #q
Angelt man jetzt nach Vorschrift und ist sich hinterher keiner Schuld bewusst, weil man ja so geangelt hat, wie es vom Gesetzgeber verlangt wurde oder angelt man gegen das Gesetz, indem man die kleinen Dorsche mitnimmt und die Angelei auf Großdorsch boykottiert? #c


----------



## fischflotz (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Im Einzelhandel wird immer von "Abgaben nur in haushaltüblichen Mengen" gesprochen. Das sind dann z.B. 3 Kisten Bier. Für den Einen ist das eine Wochenendration und ein Anderer kommt damit 2 Wochen aus. Wo soll man denn nun das Fanglimit setzen?|kopfkrat
Ein generelles Fangverbot alle 2 Jahre müsste dann aber auch weltweit gelten. Warum sollte Hvide Sande allein die Suppe ausbaden und in Kiel oder Kappeln dürften sie weiter an den Touristen verdienen.
Aber wenn das alles so einfach wäre die Fische zu schützen. Es reicht sicher nicht wenn nur die Angler sich zurückhalten. Genauso müsste die Berufsfischerei einbezogen werden. Umweltschutz und Seekraftwerke darf man dann auch nicht vergessen usw. usw.
Ich sehe dann schon wieder die ganzen Lobbyisten auf Angies Schoss sitzen und mit Tränen in den Augen mit Arbeitsplätzen wedeln. Und wenn das nichts hilft, dann sagen sie:" Erinnere dich daran wer dich damals aufgebaut hat und woher die Gelder kamen?". Und schon findet Angie einen "Kompromiss".


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Gondoschir schrieb:


> Hast Du da einen Vorschlag?
> Ich meine, wenn wir bei uns beginnen würden, müssten wir schonmal geltende Gesetze missachten, was den Dorsch betrifft.
> Untermaßige Dorsche, die mit ein paar Gramm Laich gefüllt sind, müssen zurückgesetzt werden. Großdorsche mit einigen Kg Laich im Bauch darf man dagegen hemmungslos jagen.* Es werden zur Laichzeit sogar reine Großdorschfahrten angeboten... #q*
> Angelt man jetzt nach Vorschrift und ist sich hinterher keiner Schuld bewusst, weil man ja so geangelt hat, wie es vom Gesetzgeber verlangt wurde oder angelt man gegen das Gesetz, indem man die kleinen Dorsche mitnimmt und die Angelei auf Großdorsch boykottiert? #c


 

Der Verzicht auf die Laichdorschfahrten wäre doch schon mal ein Ansatz.Untermassige Dorsche müssen ohnehin unabhängig vom Laich zurück gesetzt werden.Und nicht alles
was das Gesetz erlaubt,ist moralisch.Da gebe ich dir völlig
recht.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Jürgen / @ Gondoschir

Jürgen, deine zeilen: 
Die Angler,die in der Saison dort Platz finden,werden nicht in
der Lage sein den Hering im Bestand zu gefährden. Das geschieht weit außerhalb unserer Sichtweite.:r

da gebe ich dir recht, deshalb sind solche dorschfahrten wie gondoschir in seinen zeilen  erwähnt: Es werden zur Laichzeit sogar reine Großdorschfahrten angeboten... #q
so begehrt, da es außerhalb unserer Sichtweite geschieht.

In hvide sande ist dann jährlich zweimal das große treffen - wo auch zuschauer daran teilnehmen können und sehen, wie unterschiedlich die angelei betrieben wird.
Sollte eine regelung gefunden werden, von seiten des staates, dann hoffe ich ja nicht, dass die zuständigen in hvide sande sagen - wir sind die vorreiter, die dieses aufgedeckt haben, damit der staat einen riegel davor schiebt. Die bauernschlauen jungs glauben dann sie hätten eine saubere weiße weste, die taschen sind jedoch gefüllt mit sand -  ist halt hvide sande.
Ich schätze mal, dass etwa 70 % von den anglern nicht nur für den eigenverbrauch dort angeln möchten. Ich spreche von anglern, 30 % die dort rumlaufen und angeln, sind touristen, die dort mal die angel reinwerfen und sich einige fische fangen.
Und die sich dort ein oder mehrer gefrierfächer mieten, dass sind die angler die für den eigenverbrauch angeln und richtig handeln, denn durch einfrieren, hält sich die ware länger.

Einige angler berichteten mir, das seit wochen die gefrierfächer ausgebucht sind und die nachfrage ist riesig.


----------



## fischflotz (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Fische in Niedersachsen dioxinblastet:
http://www.ndr.de/regional/niedersachsen/dioxin491.html

ohne Worte


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



fischflotz schrieb:


> Im Einzelhandel wird immer von "Abgaben nur in haushaltüblichen Mengen" gesprochen. Das sind dann z.B. 3 Kisten Bier. Für den Einen ist das eine Wochenendration und ein Anderer kommt damit 2 Wochen aus. *Wo soll man denn nun das Fanglimit setzen?|kopfkrat*
> Ein generelles Fangverbot alle 2 Jahre müsste dann aber auch weltweit gelten. Warum sollte Hvide Sande allein die Suppe ausbaden und in Kiel oder Kappeln dürften sie weiter an den Touristen verdienen.
> Aber wenn das alles so einfach wäre die Fische zu schützen. Es reicht sicher nicht wenn nur die Angler sich zurückhalten. *Genauso müsste die Berufsfischerei einbezogen werden.* Umweltschutz und Seekraftwerke darf man dann auch nicht vergessen usw. usw.
> Ich sehe dann schon wieder die ganzen Lobbyisten auf Angies Schoss sitzen und mit Tränen in den Augen mit Arbeitsplätzen wedeln. Und wenn das nichts hilft, dann sagen sie:" Erinnere dich daran wer dich damals aufgebaut hat und woher die Gelder kamen?". Und schon findet Angie einen "Kompromiss".


 

Zum Beispiel bei den von mir zitierten 15 KG Ausfuhrbe-
schränkung.Bliebe natürlich das Problem der Kontrolle,da
hat Norwegen es mit seinen Grenzübergängen schon leichter.
Habe auch keine Ahnung,ob das nach EU-Recht erlaubt wäre.
Ich schrieb ja bereits,der Angler in HS wird die Heringsbestände nicht ausrotten,sondern das fängt weit vor
der Schleuse an.Das sich auch Kiel und Kappeln angesprochen fühlen müßten ist klar.Aber wenn immer nur darauf gewartet wird,dass der Nachbar den ersten Schritt macht,dann passiert nie etwas.|kopfkrat

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## wulliw (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

noch 29 tage und der rest von heute

:vik:|jump:|jump::vik:

endlich wieder in DK / HS

:l:l:l​


----------



## LAC (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



fischflotz schrieb:


> Im Einzelhandel wird immer von "Abgaben nur in haushaltüblichen Mengen" gesprochen. Das sind dann z.B. 3 Kisten Bier. Für den Einen ist das eine Wochenendration und ein Anderer kommt damit 2 Wochen aus. Wo soll man denn nun das Fanglimit setzen?|kopfkrat
> Ein generelles Fangverbot alle 2 Jahre müsste dann aber auch weltweit gelten. Warum sollte Hvide Sande allein die Suppe ausbaden und in Kiel oder Kappeln dürften sie weiter an den Touristen verdienen.
> Aber wenn das alles so einfach wäre die Fische zu schützen. Es reicht sicher nicht wenn nur die Angler sich zurückhalten. Genauso müsste die Berufsfischerei einbezogen werden. Umweltschutz und Seekraftwerke darf man dann auch nicht vergessen usw. usw.
> Ich sehe dann schon wieder die ganzen Lobbyisten auf Angies Schoss sitzen und mit Tränen in den Augen mit Arbeitsplätzen wedeln. Und wenn das nichts hilft, dann sagen sie:" Erinnere dich daran wer dich damals aufgebaut hat und woher die Gelder kamen?". Und schon findet Angie einen "Kompromiss".



Das ist schwer zu sagen - viele sind ja krank, die brauchen noch mehr.


----------



## angler1996 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

wat wiegt eigentlich so ein Hering? ( muss ich demnächst mal wiegen)
Vermutlich würde für die "Extremsportler" schon die Umsetzung dieser zollrechtlichen Bestimmung:
http://www.zoll.de/faq/reiseverkehr/einreise_vub/index.html#vub7
zu argen Einschränkungen führen. Dazu braucht es keiner weiteren Vorschriften in DK, dafür ist D-Land zuständig

Gruß A.


----------



## Uwe_H (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel bei den von mir zitierten 15 KG Ausfuhrbe-
> schränkung.Jürgen |wavey:



Ihr redet immer nur über eine Ausfuhrbeschränkung.
Lange bevor es die norwegische Ausfuhrbeschränkung gab, gab es schon eine deutsche Einfuhrbeschränkung. Nur wissen das scheinbar die wenigsten Norwegenurlauber.
Nachzulesen hier: http://www.zoll.de/faq/reiseverkehr/einreise_vub/index.html#vub7


----------



## angler1996 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Ihr redet immer nur über eine Ausfuhrbeschränkung.
> Lange bevor es die norwegische Ausfuhrbeschränkung gab, gab es schon eine deutsche Einfuhrbeschränkung. Nur wissen das scheinbar die wenigsten Norwegenurlauber.
> Nachzulesen hier: http://www.zoll.de/faq/reiseverkehr/einreise_vub/index.html#vub7


 
Hallo, das steht schon obendrüber#h
Gruß A.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Frage: Kann man eigentlich direkt an der Muddi und der Fio parken?

Danke für Eure Antwort!


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> Frage: Kann man eigentlich direkt an der Muddi und der Fio parken?
> 
> Danke für Eure Antwort!


 



Hallo Stefan,#h

du kannst dort ein-bzw. ausladen.Zum Parkplatz sind es rund
300m.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## fischflotz (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Wer parkt hier auf der Muddi??#d


----------



## bender (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Moin Stefan!

Kannst Direkt vor dem Dampfer parken...

Dickes Petri!

Gruß

Christian


----------



## schumi1979 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



wulliw schrieb:


> noch 29 tage und der rest von heute​
> 
> :vik:|jump:|jump::vik:​
> endlich wieder in DK / HS​
> :l:l:l​


 
Mensch Wulliw,

bis ja spät dran  Gondo und Ich haben alle weggefangen 
Waren letzte Woche dort und hatten super viel spaß. Vergess Circle Hook haken nicht, nimm lieber paar mehr mit als zu wenig. 
Bis demnächst in Thönse
gruß
schumi


----------



## mottejm (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo, jetzt muss ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben. Ich war im März an der Schleussen. Da war noch alles gut. Nicht viele Leute und es gab auch schon Heringe, wenn auch sicher nicht so viel wie jetzt, aber wir haben als Anfänger auch über 100 in ein paar Stunden gefangen.
Im März war dort alles noch sehr entspannt. An einem Nachmittag waren dort nur ca. 5 Angler. Als die dann etwas gefangen haben und die Schleussen zu waren sind es ein paar mehr geworden, waren aber nie mehr wie 20. Es sind dann auch noch 5 Seehunde bis an die Schleussen gekommen, war auch nicht schlecht.
War auf jeden Fall Klasse, und wir werden das nächstes Jahr im März wieder machen.
So als Tip, wie hier auch schon oft beschrieben, kauft eure Ausrüstung schon zu Hause, Blei, Heringshacken usw. Sind dort im Angelshop mind. Doppelt so teuer wie hier.
Jetzt noch ne Frage. wir wollen Anfang Juni wieder ins gelobte Angelland und auch Hornies und Hering gehen.
Und ich möchte gerne mit einem Kutter auf Makrelen gehen. Kann mir jemand nen Link geben mit welchem Kutter oder Anbieter kann man Makrelen fangen gehen.
Danke für Infos schon vorab.
Motte


----------



## fischflotz (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Einen noch und der Rest von heute.
#a              |supergri


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



mottejm schrieb:


> Hallo, jetzt muss ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben. Ich war im März an der Schleussen. Da war noch alles gut. Nicht viele Leute und es gab auch schon Heringe, wenn auch sicher nicht so viel wie jetzt, aber wir haben als Anfänger auch über 100 in ein paar Stunden gefangen.
> Im März war dort alles noch sehr entspannt. An einem Nachmittag waren dort nur ca. 5 Angler. Als die dann etwas gefangen haben und die Schleussen zu waren sind es ein paar mehr geworden, waren aber nie mehr wie 20. Es sind dann auch noch 5 Seehunde bis an die Schleussen gekommen, war auch nicht schlecht.
> War auf jeden Fall Klasse, und wir werden das nächstes Jahr im März wieder machen.
> So als Tip, wie hier auch schon oft beschrieben, kauft eure Ausrüstung schon zu Hause, Blei, Heringshacken usw. Sind dort im Angelshop mind. Doppelt so teuer wie hier.
> ...


 


Hallo Motte,#h

glaube der Kutter von Kott Frijtid am Kreisverkehr fährt
auf Makrele.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

huhu freunde , wollte nur mal sagen unseren baby gehts gut

ist jetzt 30cm gross und wiegt 650 gramm

mfg#h


----------



## leif88 (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Noch 2 Tage und der Rest von heute


----------



## kenito (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Babys?

So wie siehts denn mit den Heringen aus?Vielleicht jemand vor Ort?

LG


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> huhu freunde , wollte nur mal sagen unseren baby gehts gut
> 
> ist jetzt 30cm gross und wiegt 650 gramm
> 
> mfg#h


 

Gratuliere den glücklichen Eltern.#6
Dann hat das geschlechtslose Wesen dich in Größe und Gewicht ja bald ein.|supergri

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Gratuliere den glücklichen Eltern.#6
> Dann hat das geschlechtslose Wesen dich in Größe und Gewicht ja bald ein.|supergri
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen |wavey:



aber nur fast jürgen . hahahaha. und nur für dich es wird ein mächen:m


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> aber nur fast jürgen . hahahaha. und nur für dich es wird ein mächen:m


 



Fabi,#h

ist es immer noch nicht da?#c
Scheint sich im Tempo ganz am Vater zu orientieren.|supergri
Aber auch wenn es ein *Mächen *ist,die Masse hören sich 
nach einer starken Makrele an.|engel:



Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



kenito schrieb:


> *Babys?*
> 
> *So wie siehts denn mit den Heringen aus?*Vielleicht jemand vor Ort?
> 
> LG


 


Was redest du über Hering?#c
Hier geht es um eine 30cm lange und 650 Gramm schwere
Makrele.:m


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Was redest du über Hering?#c
> Hier geht es um eine 30cm lange und 650 Gramm schwere
> Makrele.:m
> 
> ...


----------



## fischflotz (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

|kopfkrat Hmm? Wat war denn noch?|kopfkrat

#6Ach ja!|supergri

Nur noch der Rest von heute!

|jump:
Und dann werden Heringe und Hornis in Hvide Sande verhaftet!

#:


----------



## LAC (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



kenito schrieb:


> Babys?
> 
> So wie siehts denn mit den Heringen aus?Vielleicht jemand vor Ort?
> 
> LG



Hallo, ich bin vor ort und die heringe die ich gefangen habe, liegen bei mir im gefrierfach. Etwa 40 stück habe ich schon gegessen - bin jetzt reicher. Habe so getan, als wenn ich sie gekauft hätte und das geld im sparstrumpf gesteckt  Wollte gewinn machen, klappte jedoch nicht, die taler sind verschwunden, da der strumpf ein loch hat - bin halt ein blinder typ, das macht alles so farbenfroh z.b. auch dein posting.


@ Fabi
das ist ja schon ganz beachtlich, größe und gewicht - fütterst du denn dein "mädel" ständig.:l


----------



## fischflotz (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

jo morgen früh geht es nu endlich los. Wir werden dann so gegen 14:00 in HS aufschlagen. Vielleicht kann ich meine Frau überreden abends noch mal zum Hafen zu fahren, das Abendbrot angeln.|kopfkrat
Wenn ihr also einen komischen Typen mit schnottergrüner Jacke oder linsensuppenfarbener Weste seht, denn bin wahrscheinlich ich das. Wenn denn noch ein bekloppter Typ um die 70 Jahre daneben steht, dann ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit noch größer das ich das bin. Und wenn noch eine rotharige Frau und ein schwarzer Hund daneben stehen und alle aus einem grünen Galaxy gekullert sind. Also dann bin ich das bestimmt.
Man kann uns ruhig ansprechen. Wir sehen zwar komisch aus, aber wir wollen nur spielen äh angeln.
Also, see you in Hvide Sande.


----------



## kenito (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Rest von Heute!und Morgen noch:l

Danke J.


----------



## maflomi01 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

was geht mit Hering ? äh ich merke meine arme nich mehr habe kein platz mehr und ob noch welche da sind keine ahnung aber sicherlich noch der eine oder andere , leider ist es dieses jahr sehr dreckig an der schleuse pappe blister handtücher und schnur findest da fast genauso viel wie fisch im wasser leider!


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



maflomi01 schrieb:


> was geht mit Hering ? äh ich merke meine arme nich mehr habe kein platz mehr und ob noch welche da sind keine ahnung aber sicherlich noch der eine oder andere , leider ist es dieses jahr sehr dreckig an der schleuse pappe blister handtücher und schnur findest da fast genauso viel wie fisch im wasser leider!


 



Hallo maflomi01,#h

könntest du die Frage bitte mal in verständlichem deutsch stellen?:m
Ich weiß wirklich nicht was du möchtest.|kopfkrat

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Gondoschir (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> könntest du die Frage bitte mal in verständlichem deutsch stellen?:m
> Ich weiß wirklich nicht was du möchtest.|kopfkrat



Das erinnert mich irgendwie an...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hm0tqDL0B9Q


----------



## wulliw (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

NOCH 27 TAGE UND DER REST VON HEUTE

:vik:|laola:|laola::vik:     
ENDLICH WIEDER #:​


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Fabi
> das ist ja schon ganz beachtlich, größe und gewicht - fütterst du denn dein "mädel" ständig.:l



na klar, und denk dran bald kannst wenn ich bei dir bin und angel fahre babysitten oder auch inge, wir müssen noch telefonieren, habe da vieleicht noch ein der mit in den urlaub will

mfg


----------



## anschmu (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



wulliw schrieb:


> NOCH 27 TAGE UND DER REST VON HEUTE
> 
> :vik:|laola:|laola::vik:
> ENDLICH WIEDER #:​



Ätsch !#h nur noch 14 und der Rest von heute !:m


----------



## leif88 (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Ätsch nur nch der Rest von heute


----------



## anschmu (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



leif88 schrieb:


> Ätsch nur nch der Rest von heute


Na denn ... Petri Heil !#a


----------



## maflomi01 (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

J.Breithardt
das ganze war ironisch gemeint wenn es falsch rüberkam sorry 
gruß maflomi01


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



maflomi01 schrieb:


> J.Breithardt
> das ganze war ironisch gemeint wenn es falsch rüberkam sorry
> gruß maflomi01


 


maflomi01,#h

schon ok.Habe nur den Witz nicht erkannt.|rolleyes

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

hallo otto
 wir sehen uns am sontag. ich sitze hier in hvidesande am camping beltana. ich rufe voher noch mal an biss dann olav


----------



## LAC (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Gondoschir schrieb:


> Das erinnert mich irgendwie an...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hm0tqDL0B9Q



Gondo, dat gefällt mir. 
 Etwa 7,5 millionen erwachsene sind in deutschland analphabeten. Leider sind diese menschen nicht in der lage  aufgrund ihrer begrenzten  schriftsprachlichen kompetenz, am gesellschaftlichen leben z.b. hier im anglerboard, in angemessener form teilzuhaben z.b. könnte ich dieses auch nicht, wenn ich in japan leben würde. Als man zu mir in diesem lande mal ins ohr flüsterte: hita, hita, da habe ich mehr gas gegeben und es entwickelte sich ein hita rausch. Ich verstand die welt nicht mehr und habe anschließend nachgeschlagen und wollte es wissen, da stellte sich raus, dass es nur die worte "aua, aua" waren. Es können also probleme auftreten, wenn man die sprache nicht beherrscht.

Ich mache mir gedanken über die bayern, werden die kinder dort zweisprachig erzogen, oder schreiben die so, wie sie sprechen. Nun leben die ja in den hohen bergen - nennt man dieses hochdeutsch, oder ist es so wie in hvide sande, denn jysk versteht auch kein däne in kopenhagen, denn dort wird reichdansk gesprochen  
Ich besitze einen film von der dän. westküste, da wird jysk gesprochen, damit man ihn versteht, wurde ein dän. untertitel eingeblendet.
Mir wurde mal gesagt, man könnte auch aus den augen lesen, das versuche ich immer, jedoch höre ich dann die worte, ich soll nicht so glotzen -muss wohl auch ein analphabet sein oder einfach zu alt, weil ich blind bin.

@ Jürgen 
Gruß zurück von Olav - haben uns einen schönen abend mit reibekuchen gemacht 

@ olav-aus-zuff
Olav, deine jacke ist hier noch, ich bringe sie mit, solltest du mich nicht erreichen, bleibt es bei 15 uhr - dann können wir noch ins fischereimuseum gehen, da es um 16.00 uhr schließt und trinken uns noch ein käffchen- für uns ist alles frei dort.
Gruß otto


----------



## Angelprofesor (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> maflomi01,#h
> 
> *schon ok.Habe nur den Witz nicht erkannt.*|rolleyes
> 
> ...


 
:k Was für ein Witz ???, ich suche noch und finde nicht!!!. #c

@ Jürgen, 
in Strelasund war super, nun bin ich in Kolberg ( Pl ) mal sehen wie es hier wird.#g

@ Otto,
liebe grüße. #g

Anna und Vladi


----------



## fischflotz (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Ätsch bin schon da!
|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri

Waren gestern abend noch los für 2 Std.. Einige Heringe und 2 Hornis verhaftet. Jeder 3 Wurf ein Treffer.
Die Hornis hab ich mit Pose auf Heringsfetzen gefangen.
Leute ich sage nur eins: Es ist saugeil hier.


----------



## wulliw (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

noch 25 tage und der rest von heute:c:c:c


aber dann geht es los

|laola:#v#v|laola:


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Angelprofesor schrieb:


> :k Was für ein Witz ???,* ich suche noch und finde nicht!!!. #c*
> 
> @ Jürgen,
> in Strelasund war super, nun bin ich in Kolberg ( Pl ) mal sehen wie es hier wird.#g
> ...


 


Hallo ihr zwei,#h

geht mir genau so.
Wünsche euch schöne Tage.#6

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Uwe_H (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Angelprofesor schrieb:


> :k Was für ein Witz ???, ich suche noch und finde nicht!!!. #c
> 
> @ Jürgen,
> in Strelasund war super, nun bin ich in Kolberg ( Pl ) mal sehen wie es hier wird.#g
> Anna und Vladi



Ahoi Vladi, 
Witze konnte ich auch keine finden in diesem Fred hier, ist doch immer alles so schrecklich ernst hier.
Aber in kolberg war ich auch schon, hatte dort ein Konzert. Die polnische Ostseeküste finde ich ja auch wunderschön, da gibts ganz herrliche Flecken, begeistert hat mich Swinemünde, die alten Villen so herrlich renoviert.
Viel Spaß noch dort vor Ort.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> maflomi01,#h
> 
> schon ok.Habe nur den Witz nicht erkannt.|rolleyes
> 
> ...



hahahahaha


----------



## Uwe_H (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> hahahahaha



Was macht die Makrele Fabi???

Hast schon die Haken geschärft für Pfingsten?


----------



## Angelprofesor (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Ahoi Vladi,
> Witze konnte ich auch keine finden in diesem Fred hier, ist doch immer alles so schrecklich ernst hier.
> Aber in kolberg war ich auch schon, hatte dort ein Konzert. *Die polnische Ostseeküste finde ich ja auch wunderschön, da gibts ganz herrliche Flecken, begeistert hat mich Swinemünde, die alten Villen so herrlich renoviert.*
> Viel Spaß noch dort vor Ort.


 
#h Hallo Uwe,
                  die ecke ist sehr schön, ich fahre seit ca. 10 Jahren nach Kolberg, einfach Super. #g

Gruß
     Vladi


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

*@ Jürgen *
*Gruß zurück von Olav - haben uns einen schönen abend mit reibekuchen gemacht *



@ Otto,#h

danke für die Info,gut dass ich den Schiet nicht mag.|evil:
Bei uns gibt es morgen Walbecker Spargel mit einer guten
Auswahl an Schinken.|supergri

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## carpfreak1990 (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Moin Leute, 

So die Woche ist leider um. Nun melde ich mich zuwort.  Bericht und Bilder werden folgen. Die Heringe sind gut da und die Hornhechte werden auch schon gefangen, nich nur gerissen. Erlebt habe ich wie jedes Jahr spürche wie, ich brauch nur noch große heringe oder ach schon wieder Hornhechte die brauch ich doch nicht und und. Aber ich werde noch berichten.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Uwe_H (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Angelprofesor schrieb:


> #h Hallo Uwe,
> die ecke ist sehr schön, ich fahre seit ca. 10 Jahren nach Kolberg, einfach Super. #g
> 
> Gruß
> Vladi



Trink ein Zywiec auf uns alle! Gutes Bier können sie brauen, die Jungs östlich der Oder.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Was macht die Makrele Fabi???
> 
> Hast schon die Haken geschärft für Pfingsten?



moin uwe , ja klar habe ich das. extra für dich das auch mal welche fängst . die makrele zabbelt wie wild. aber sonst alles ok.

mfg


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> moin uwe , ja klar habe ich das. extra für dich das auch mal welche fängst .* die makrele zabbelt wie wild.* aber sonst alles ok.
> 
> mfg


 


Wer die wohl gezüchtet hat?|kopfkrat

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## goeddoek (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Wer die wohl gezüchtet hat?|kopfkrat
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen |wavey:





Wie, Jürgen ? Noch nie den Ausdruck gehört: " die zabbelt wie 'ne eins "?

Oder "Zaba gli' one", wie der Däne sagt   

Aber das wird hier wieder zu ernst


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Wie, Jürgen ?* Noch nie den Ausdruck gehört: " die zabbelt wie 'ne eins "?*
> 
> Oder "Zaba gli' one", wie der Däne sagt
> 
> Aber das wird hier wieder zu ernst


 


Georg,#h

offen gestanden noch nie gehört#c
Bei uns im Bergischen Land sagt man "der steht wie `ne eins" |supergri

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## goeddoek (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Na, ja - das eine schließt ja das andere nicht aus, im Gegenteil


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Na, ja - das eine schließt ja das andere nicht aus, im Gegenteil


 



Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## fischflotz (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Nu geht der 2. Tag in HS zu Ende.:c
Warum müssen tage in HS eigentlich ein Ende haben?|kopfkrat
Wir waren heute Vormittag für 2 Std. am hafen. Von der Bücke aus linke Seite. Zu dritt hatten wir ca. 15 m Platz. Meine Frau hatte heute mit Hering nicht so viel Glück (ca 20), aber als sie denn noch 2 Hornis gefangen hatte, war sie noch glücklicher.
Mein Vater ist von der Heringsangelei sowieso begeistert. Er hatte gestern und heute jeweils mehr als letztes Jahr in 1 Woche.
Ich hatte 2 60ér Hornis und ein paar Heringe.
Eigentlich wollten wir am Nachmittag noch unser Glück am Fjord versuchen, aber es war dann schon recht spät und außerdem sehr windig. Also durfte sich der Hund mal so richtig austoben und im Fjord seine runden drehen. 
So bietet HS eben jeden etwas.


----------



## Pit der Barsch (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Wir sind auch wieder da nach einer wunderschönen Woche.
Hornhechte haben wir die meisten gefangen mir leichten Meerforellenblinker mit Wollfäden(ich komm jetzt nicht auf den Name). Ich denke das die meisten aus schnappreflex zu gebissen haben wenn wir mitten im Schwarm geworfen haben.
Kennt jemand mal ein schönes Rezept für den Hornhecht.????#h


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



fischflotz schrieb:


> Nu geht der 2. Tag in HS zu Ende.:c
> Warum müssen tage in HS eigentlich ein Ende haben?|kopfkrat
> Wir waren heute Vormittag für 2 Std. am hafen. Von der Bücke aus linke Seite. Zu dritt hatten wir ca. 15 m Platz. Meine Frau hatte heute mit Hering nicht so viel Glück (ca 20), aber als sie denn noch 2 Hornis gefangen hatte, war sie noch glücklicher.
> Mein Vater ist von der Heringsangelei sowieso begeistert. Er hatte gestern und heute jeweils mehr als letztes Jahr in 1 Woche.
> ...


 




Um diese Jahreszeit schon solche "Bindfäden"? |supergri


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Uwe_H (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Jetzt schaut euch mal an, was sich meine Kollegen in Amerika haben einfallen lassen. Kranker geht es ja kaum noch, aber guuuuut:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EIBZ9j1IiEQ&feature=feedrec_grec_index


----------



## LAC (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Angelprof.
Vladi - danke für den gruß und mach dir mit anna schöne tage. Freue mich schon auf unser treffen.

@ Jürgen Breithardt
Jürgen, der fabi hat doch bei uns das angeln gelernt - in den neuen hot spots -  da wurde er wild und täglich stand er, wie eine eins um den großen fang zu machen.
Ich wollte dieses auch mal erleben und sitze verzweifelt auf meiner alten matraze.
Spargel mit schinken ist natürlich was feines - lass es dir schmecken. Wobei ich reibekuchen gerne esse. Jürgen werde am freitag um 14 uhr erst abfahren -  gebe vollgas

@ Uwe-H
Uwe, das ist schon verrückt, dass er beim blasen im oberen bereich fummelt. Wobei das tier, kaum reaktionen gezeigt hat, wobei es ja maschinen auch für tiere gebaut werden, da fahren sie drauf ab - die töne liegen jedoch im unteren bereich.|supergri


----------



## Uwe_H (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Uwe-H
> Uwe, das ist schon verrückt, dass er beim blasen im oberen bereich fummelt. Wobei das tier, kaum reaktionen gezeigt hat, wobei es ja maschinen auch für tiere gebaut werden, da fahren sie drauf ab - die töne liegen jedoch im unteren bereich.|supergri



Ich fand das als Installation einfach innovativ und hat mich sehr zum Nachdenken angeregt.


----------



## leif88 (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

So bin wieder zu Hause waren zwar nur 2 Tage da aber hat trotzdeem Spaß gemacht und heringe haben wir auch ordentlich gefangen was will man mehr

Gruß Leif


----------



## LAC (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Ich fand das als Installation einfach innovativ und hat mich sehr zum Nachdenken angeregt.


Uwe, in der welt bewegt sich ständig was, er fummelte mit seiner posaune und gummihandschuh an den melonen rum, die eine macht es bei musik bis sie wahnsinnig wird vom taktstock und der andere macht zarte streicheleinheiten mit einer feder - hat jedoch das huhn noch unterm arm. Einige angler stecken sich jeden tag 20 heringe im hals - vielleicht auch in den ohren oder sonstwohin, weil sie so reichlich gefangen haben und ihn nur für den eigenverbrauch nutzen.
Ich finde das alles ok, ist nicht so eintönig und macht die welt so farbenfroh. 
War heute mal kurz in hvide sande und habe mich mit Olav getroffen - reichlich betrieb dort und gefangen wird gut. Anschließend habe ich mal ein kontrollgang an der lydum au gemacht, habe einen dicken hecht gesehen - alte stelle - und dort eine bisamratte. Bin mir jedoch nicht sicher, kann auch ein mink gewesen sein, da er sehr groß war. Hier sind ja reichlich farmen, wo ständig welche ausbrechen und sich inzwischen eine eigene populationen entwickelt hat - so sagt man. Das tier verschwand unter der mühle, das macht schon mal ein mink eine bisamratte selten., da sie einen speziellen bau anlegt. Ich habe schon vor zwei jahren dort, von der brücke aus solch eine tier beobachtet - jedoch war es kleiner. 
Was meinst du ? Wenn es ein mink war, sind keine bisamratten dort - die sind wild auf bisamratten und killen bzw. fressen sie.
Gruß

@ Pit der Barsch
Pit, das mit dem schnappreflex glaube ich auch. Ein schönes rezept ist: ihn in stücke schneiden und braten, dann einlegen in essig d.h.  fischsud, (zwei, drei tage)  wie beim brathering - dann ist das fleisch nicht so trocken. Dazu eine dillsoße mit kartoffeln.
So mache ich ihn immer.


----------



## fischflotz (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Wir haben die Hornhechte in Stücke geschnitten, gewürzt, in Mehl gewendet und in Bratpfanne gebraten. Lecker.
Ein paar werde ich ganz lassen und räuchern.


----------



## Uwe_H (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@LAC: Mit Minks habe ich bisher keinerlei Erfahrung gemacht. Ich weiß nur, dass man die Farmen riechen kann. Sonst nix, da müsste ich mich mal kundig machen.
Aber wenn Du das Biest fängst, einen Kürschner werden wir schon finden für eine schicke WIntermütze für Dein Haupt.


----------



## rainzor (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> Anschließend habe ich mal ein kontrollgang an der lydum au gemacht, habe einen dicken hecht gesehen - alte stelle - und dort eine bisamratte. Bin mir jedoch nicht sicher, kann auch ein mink gewesen sein, da er sehr groß war. Hier sind ja reichlich farmen, wo ständig welche ausbrechen und sich inzwischen eine eigene populationen entwickelt hat - so sagt man. Das tier verschwand unter der mühle, das macht schon mal ein mink eine bisamratte selten., da sie einen speziellen bau anlegt. Ich habe schon vor zwei jahren dort, von der brücke aus solch eine tier beobachtet - jedoch war es kleiner.
> Was meinst du ? Wenn es ein mink war, sind keine bisamratten dort - die sind wild auf bisamratten und killen bzw. fressen sie.
> Gruß


 
Hallo Otto,
gerade gab es auf 3Sat einen Bericht über Minke. Das sind ja echte Fressmaschinen und eine echte Gefahr für die heimische Tierwelt. In Meck-Pom haben die schon ganze Vogelkolonien ausgerottet. Auch das Ausserben des europäischen Nerzes wird ihnen zugeschrieben. Und auch in Chile sind komplette Vogelinseln von denen bedroht. Und überall kamen die Probleme durch sog. "Tierschützer", die die Minke aus Farmen befreit haben. 

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Pit der Barsch (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Inspirationen aus Hvide Sande.
Bericht folgt#h


----------



## Pit der Barsch (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Bericht folgt#h


----------



## LAC (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Uwe-H
diese mink farmen stinken bestialisch. So wie ich gehört habe, sollen tierschützer in hvide sande 1000 tiere befreit haben.
Uwe, ich kenne dieses fell sehr gut, mein großvater hatte einige nutrias - leider habe ich dieses nicht mehr erlebt, jedoch hat meine großmutter, als ich ein kind war, mir schöne geschichten davon erzählt. Einer war so böse, dass er auch einen menschen angriff. Sie hatten ein freigehege und schwammen in große tanks, wo die stahlindustrie ihre beize aufbewahrte. Es war sein hobby und die felle wurden auf messen damals verkauft bzw. für den eigenverbrauch verwendet. Meine mutter hatte von den "stinktieren", pelzmäntel, muffs und hüte - war alles vor dem weltkrieg in den 20iger jahren, wo das gesellschaftliche leben aufblühte. Meine mutter hat inge eine kleine jacke geschenkt - sie hat zwar danke gesagt, ich jedoch zu meiner mutter, dass sie sich auf dem rücken eine große rote tomate aus stoff nähen soll, als zielscheibe, wenn die tomaten fliegen, wenn sie damit spazieren geht. Ist gut entsorgt worden, durch einen einbruch den wir bei uns hatten - die versicherung hat bezahlt, Den jungen habe ich jedoch geschnappt, die ware war jedoch zum teil schon verhöckert. Dann kam ein anruf, wo er fragte ob ich die jacke zurück haben will, gegen geld - so wie ich gehört habe, soll er diese jacke seiner mutter geschenkt haben - die gesagt hat, die ist doch gestohlen - da hat er gesagt, kommt jedoch vom herzen.
Kann also über diese pelze eine geschichte erzählen.
Dreimal hat der narkomane bei uns eingebrochen, zweimal habe ich ihn erwischt, beim dritten mal, lief er mir weg - ich habe ihm gesagt, wenn er nochmal kommt, werde ich ihn geräuschlos mit der harpune noch in 50 m entfernung am baum nageln. Hat 4 monate knast bekommen und darf unser grund polizeilich nicht mehr betreten.  

@ Raizor
Rainer, das sind ganz wilde jungs, die nehmen was sie kriegen können und haben ein starkes gebiss - ein bisam beißen sie das gnick durch und wie du es erwähnt hast, ganze vogelkolonien werden vernichtet - ich kann es auch nicht verstehen, dass die naturschützer diese befreien - sie prangern ja die haltung an, jedoch durch eine befreiung, werden die heimischen tierarten vernichtet. Verrückte welt.

@ Pit der Barsch,
so wie ich sehe, strahlts du auf den fotos, war doch ein toller erfolg. Gratulaition!


----------



## Uwe_H (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Die Einbruchsstory hast Du mir schon erzählt, die ist echt klasse...vor allem die Nummer mit der Harpune, das Ding musst Du mir bei Gelegenheit mal zeigen, das würde ich gerne mal genauer unter die Lupe nehmen...dann jagen wir den Monsterhecht im Mühlenteich damit. :m


----------



## bous hh (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

moin leude wenn ihr lust hab könnt ihr freitag abend von wentorf/hamburg aus  mit nach hvide sande kommen zum heringsangeln.die busfahrt wird von  meiner freundin mit organisiert.kostet 60 € und 4,20 € die angelkarte  für dänemark.


----------



## j.Breithardt (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



bous hh schrieb:


> moin leude wenn ihr lust hab könnt ihr freitag abend von wentorf/hamburg aus mit nach hvide sande kommen zum heringsangeln.die busfahrt wird von meiner freundin mit organisiert.kostet 60 € und 4,20 € die angelkarte für dänemark.


 

Wieviele Leute nehmt ihr denn mit?

Gruß
Jürgen|wavey:


----------



## bous hh (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

ist ein großer reisebus...10 plätze sind noch zu haben.die fahrt geht freitag um 22 uhr los und kommen gegen 21 uhr am samstag wieder zurück.essen und trinken kann man sich alles mitnehmen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



bous hh schrieb:


> ist ein großer reisebus...10 plätze sind noch zu haben.die fahrt geht freitag um 22 uhr los und kommen gegen 21 uhr am samstag wieder zurück.essen und trinken kann man sich alles mitnehmen.
> 
> ps. Trinken geht es aber auch im bus .bier usw.


 


Das heist,ihr seit ein gewerblicher Anbieter und Boardpartner?


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## bous hh (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

nee ich bin eine privat person...und wollte nur fragen ob einer mit will. ich habe davon nichts.


----------



## j.Breithardt (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



bous hh schrieb:


> nee ich bin eine privat person...und wollte nur fragen ob einer mit will. ich habe davon nichts.






Und deine Freundin?|kopfkrat
Gibt übrigens auch ein Forum für dein Anliegen.:m


Gruß
Jürgen|wavey:


----------



## bous hh (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

meine freundin arbeitet da...ich will nur den lieben anglern die chance geben mitzukommen.

also was ist...willst du mit?


----------



## j.Breithardt (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



			
				bous hh;3325823[COLOR=red schrieb:
			
		

> *]meine freundin arbeitet da...ich will nur den lieben anglern die chance geben mitzukommen.*[/COLOR]
> 
> also was ist...willst du mit?


 


Lass mal gut sein,ich bin dieses Jahr noch etliche Wochen
preiswerter vor Ort. |supergri

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Bruno 01 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Pit der Barsch schrieb:


> Bericht folgt#h


 


Geile Sahneschnitte 




Anonym #h


----------



## hewi (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo,
ich fahre am Samstag gegen 4 Uhr ab Nähe Bremen und fahre am Montag gegen Mittag wieder in Hvide Sande weg. Habe mir eine 2-Raum Hütte auf dem Campingplatz gemietet. Sollte einer Interesse hat, gegen Unkostenbeteiligung mitzufahren, sollte sich hier melden.
Gruß Herbert


----------



## LAC (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Die Einbruchsstory hast Du mir schon erzählt, die ist echt klasse...vor allem die Nummer mit der Harpune, das Ding musst Du mir bei Gelegenheit mal zeigen, das würde ich gerne mal genauer unter die Lupe nehmen...dann jagen wir den Monsterhecht im Mühlenteich damit. :m



Uwe, ich bin doch schon alt, wenn ich es dir schon erzählt habe - aber einige erlebnisse, die haben sich bei mir im kopf fest verankert  - gut dass ich es dir schon mal erzählt habe, dann ist es kein anglerlatein. Soll ich dir mal ein anderes erlebnis posten, wo ich eine frau im busch kennen gelernt habe  ist auch die wahrheit, obwohl ich schungelfieber hatte oder wie sich das nennt. |uhoh:
Apropos busch, wenn du bogenfischen betreiben willst, solltest du es bei den indios im regenwald, mit pfeil und bogen lernen - damit man die lichtbrechung im griff bekommt -  sonst werden sie nur verjagt.  Nun wirken sie auch größer und oft schießt ein anfänger daneben. Die jungs können dieses perfekt"
Unterwasser ist und sieht dieses alles anders aus - 8 m tödliche weite - selbst ein krokodil könnte man das maul zunageln. Triffst du in der lydum au nicht, musst du den pfeil am anderen ufer ausgraben  oder eine kuh fällt um die 40 m weiter am gras kauen ist.  Wir können sie ja mal mitnehmen, wenn wir eine bootsfahrt machen - dann benutzen wir sie zum ankern, und nageln uns im grund fest. Sie sind ja inzwischen in deutschland verboten, wobei sie in andern ländern damit noch fische jagen. An der lange mole in hvide sande habe ich mal einen schwimmer beobachtet, der immer eigenartig abtauchte - kam mir alles etwas spanisch vor - als wenn er etwas unter wasser versteckte, da ich nie seine hände sah. Als er aus dem wasser kletterte, hatte er mit einer harpune einige meeräschen geschossen. In hvide sande bekommt man sie kaum am haken - aber unter wasser, da könnte man mit einem schuss sogar zwei stück schießen, wenn sie ihr spielchen treiben. das ist doch ein schöner tod. 
Ich könnte die spitze auch noch mit einem aufschlagzünder versehen, im sinne der angler, dann sprenge ich jeden heringskahn in hvide sande, damit jeder angler für den eigenverbrauch genug fische bekommt - dann hätte ich viele freunde, jetzt hassen sie mich, weil ich so bescheuert bin und nichts über den hering schreibe  ist halt kein sachthread. Jedoch ein lustiges poesiealbum.


----------



## rainzor (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo Otto,

meinst du diese Methode:

http://www.mehr-schbass.de/videos/11201-Fischen-in-Afganistan.html

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Gondoschir (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Die Dänen wollen die Grenzkontrollen nach D wieder einführen. Dann rückt eine Heringsausfuhrbeschränkung in greifbare Nähe:

http://www.welt.de/politik/ausland/...ll-wieder-Kontrollen-an-deutscher-Grenze.html


----------



## volkerm (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Moin,

da geht es weniger um Heringe, als um die eklatanten Lohnunterschiede innerhalb Europas.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## wulliw (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

hallo an alle.

ich bin da noch am grübeln.

soll ich für das brandungsangeln sechskanntbleie oder krallenbleie besorgen. da ich ja noch nicht sooo oft brandung gemacht habe, bin ich da etwas unsicher in dieser frage. und welche gewichtsklasse sollten die bleie haben. 

mfg und danke .

wulli#h#h


----------



## carpfreak1990 (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Moin Wulli, 

Jetzt stellt sich die frage wo du angeln willst?

Am Strand würde ich Krallenbleie bis 220g nehmen damit du auch im wasser bleibst.
Im Hafen würde ich auf keinen fall mit Krallenblei fischen, wegen der Hänger gefahr. Dort kannst du mit Sargbleie oder andere blei fischen, 100g sollten dort in den meisten fällen reichen.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



volkerma schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> da geht es weniger um Heringe, als um die *eklatanten Lohnunterschiede* innerhalb Europas.
> 
> ...


 


Nein Volker ,#h

darum geht es absolut nicht.Es geht um die "illegalen".Und die (in diesem Fall überwiegend Nordafrikaner) bekommen 
ohnehin keine Arbeitserlaubnis und würden durch ihr Äußeres
sowieso auffallen.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Gondoschir (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Es geht um die "illegalen".Und die (in diesem Fall überwiegend Nordafrikaner)



Was machen die denn in DK???
Ich dachte immer, dass die ausschließlich in Hannover auf dem Raschplatz am dealen sind...


----------



## maflomi01 (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

kommt auf den strand und den strömungsdruck an, es gibt strände da sind bleie 200 bis 300gramm notwendig dann ist das wetter allerdings auch so ungemütlich da kannste dich garnich genug in klamoten einpacken irgendwo kommt immer was durch,
meist reicht aber eine einfache doppelhaken montage ohne viel klimbim als bleie würd ich sogar auf ring oder sargblei setzen diese bleiben besser am boden liegen als sechskannt und werfen musste auch nicht weit wenn du über 60m wirfst biste schon zu weit einige flachmänner folgen dem wurm bis ins knöcheltiefe wasser und kurz bevor der wurm verschwinden würde beißts dochnoch das schwerste ist den richtigen platz zu finden schau von den dünen oder steilküste runter da wo das wasser trübe oder die wellen sich anders brechen da mußt du das blei versenken aber versuch bloß nicht mit watbüchs zu angeln teilweise herscht trotz flaute badeverbot und das zurecht immerwieder ertrinken menschen dort nur weil sie meinen gute schwimmer zu sein diese unterströmmung sieht man nicht! sie entsteht weil das wasser über die sandbank drückt und nicht zurückkann dann spült es sich eine rinne frei und da muß auch das system hin, empfehlen würde ich um für alles gewapnet zusein 100-125-150-175-200-250-300gramm bleie lieber mit nehmen als sich hinterher ärgern musst ja nicht alles mit ans wasser nehmen sortierst am auto aus was du nicht brauchst und gutes dreibein ist pflicht die strömung zieht teilweise doch ganz schön an der schnur und der montage , gehe besser an strände als in häfen im hafen ist es zwar bequem dafür hast du aber wurmdiebe mit scheren ohne ende am strand nicht die mögen nicht über sandbänke laufen haben wohl angst gefressen zu werden und fals du das petermänchen noch nicht kennst schau bei google nach , der kann weil man ihn nicht erkannt hat und einfach zugepackt hat den gesamten urlaub vermiesen undzwar richtig heftig insofern du allergisch auf sein gift bist sind leider viele und er hat noch eine schwester die viper genauen namen kenn ich nicht sieht aber fast genauso aus und kommen so ziemlich überall an der küste vor


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



maflomi01 schrieb:


> *kommt auf den strand und den strömungsdruck an, *es gibt strände da sind bleie 200 bis 300gramm notwendig dann ist das wetter allerdings auch so ungemütlich da kannste dich garnich genug in klamoten einpacken irgendwo kommt immer was durch,
> meist reicht aber eine einfache doppelhaken montage ohne viel klimbim als bleie würd ich sogar auf ring oder sargblei setzen diese bleiben besser am boden liegen als sechskannt und werfen musste auch nicht weit wenn du über 60m wirfst biste schon zu weit einige flachmänner folgen dem wurm bis ins knöcheltiefe wasser und kurz bevor der wurm verschwinden würde beißts dochnoch das schwerste ist den richtigen platz zu finden schau von den dünen oder steilküste runter da wo das wasser trübe oder die wellen sich anders brechen da mußt du das blei versenken aber versuch bloß nicht mit watbüchs zu angeln teilweise herscht trotz flaute badeverbot und das zurecht immerwieder ertrinken menschen dort nur weil sie meinen gute schwimmer zu sein diese unterströmmung sieht man nicht! sie entsteht weil das wasser über die sandbank drückt und nicht zurückkann dann spült es sich eine rinne frei und da muß auch das system hin, empfehlen würde ich um für alles gewapnet zusein 100-125-150-175-200-250-300gramm bleie lieber mit nehmen als sich hinterher ärgern musst ja nicht alles mit ans wasser nehmen sortierst am auto aus was du nicht brauchst und gutes dreibein ist pflicht die strömung zieht teilweise doch ganz schön an der schnur und der montage , gehe besser an strände als in häfen im hafen ist es zwar bequem dafür hast du aber wurmdiebe mit scheren ohne ende am strand nicht die mögen nicht über sandbänke laufen haben wohl angst gefressen zu werden und fals du das petermänchen noch nicht kennst schau bei google nach , der kann weil man ihn nicht erkannt hat und einfach zugepackt hat den gesamten urlaub vermiesen undzwar richtig heftig insofern du allergisch auf sein gift bist sind leider viele und er hat noch eine schwester die viper genauen namen kenn ich nicht sieht aber fast genauso aus und kommen so ziemlich überall an der küste vor


 



Illegale und Strömungsdruck? |kopfkrat

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Gondoschir (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Illegale und Strömungsdruck?


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Gondoschir schrieb:


>


 


Tut mir leid,aber den Witz verstehe ich schon wieder
nicht.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Pit der Barsch (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Dänemark bzw. Skandinavien ist uns in der Gesetztgebung um Welten vorraus !!!

Das war mal was Politisches.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

jetzt kommt die grenze wieder hihi

naja jürgen dann wirds für dich ja echt schwierig nach dk zu kommen wa :q:q:q:q


----------



## j.Breithardt (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> jetzt kommt die grenze wieder hihi
> 
> naja jürgen dann wirds für dich ja echt schwierig nach dk zu kommen wa :q:q:q:q


 


@ Fabi,#h

gar kein Problem.Ich darf mich nur nicht verplaudern und sagen,dass ich dich kenne.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## maflomi01 (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

sorry hab den betreff vergessen sollte eine antwort auf wulliw seine frage sein und nicht über heringe oder zollbestimmungen oder dergleichen bin halt im moment im vollstress wegen arbeit


----------



## bous hh (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

wie fängt man zur Zeit hering und hornhecht?kann man die hornhecht auch mit ein heringsvorfach fangen oder sollte man anders auf die biester angeln?


----------



## j.Breithardt (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



bous hh schrieb:


> wie fängt man zur Zeit hering und hornhecht?kann man die hornhecht auch mit ein heringsvorfach fangen oder *sollte man anders auf die biester angeln?*






Nein,

man sollte keinesfalls anders angeln.Die Hornis mit dem
Heringssystem zu reissen ,verspricht den max. Erfolg.|sagnix


Gruß 
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



rainzor schrieb:


> Hallo Otto,
> 
> meinst du diese Methode:
> 
> ...



@ Rainer 
entschuldige, dass ich jetzt erst antworte, aber ich habe mir nicht nur deinen link angesehen - sondern alle filme :q geile sache.:q:q:q
Da hatten die jungs aber spass, als sie richtig mal unterwasser einen losgelassen haben.
Ich kenne es - jedoch nicht mit solch einer wirkung, war auch kein guter platz, da kaum fische zu sehen waren - waren halt anfänger.
War mal in den 70ger jahren in der türkei auf einen kahn, wo mit dynamit gefischt wurde - war eine lustige runde. Der fischer hatte den kahn, ein strassenarbeiter das dynamit, ein polizist und ein staatsbeamter hatten das sagen :q, da sie fische umsonst bekamen und mich hatte man eingeladen als sammler, denn ich durfte ihnen die toten fische vom grund aufsammeln, das sind mehr als die oben schwimmen.  Da hatte ich auch meine harpune bei mir, denn nach der detonation, war mit haigefahr zu rechnen - es war wie ein glockenschlag zum fressen für die haie - nach wenigen minuten sah ich die ersten haie, die zum gedeckten tisch kamen -  sie waren schon dressiert. Das gefiel ihnen gar nicht, dass ich ihnen die fische vor der nase einsammelte, deshalb hatte ich meinen harpune mit, die ich als haistab anwendete bzw. sollte es wirklich mir zu bunt werden, auch anders- sie wussten natürlich nicht, was ich mit diesem stab alles machen kann.
Vom fischer bekam ich als dank, immer reichlich köderfische und er nahm mich immer mit, wenn er zum angeln fuhr. 
War der hammer - aber damals war es gang und gebe dort mit dynamit zu fischen, überall in den buchten hörte ich es  knallen.  Früher konnten schnorchler in drei meter tiefe, zackenbarsche bewundern - heute ist es eine sensation, wenn eine tauchschule in der bucht von marmaris in 25 m tiefe den schülern einen zachenbarsch zeigen kann - dynamit räumt halt auf und hinterlässt spuren.
Damit hat man früher auch in deutschland gefischt, in den nebenflüssen des rheins z.b. an der ruhr. Im ehem. jugoslawien in der soca. war ich mal um die mamorata (forelle) zu angeln es war um die jahre 67/68 - traumhafter fluss und bestand, danach haben sie die mamorata förmlich ausgerottet mit dynamit, habe ich jetzt im fernsehen gesehen. 
Heute sagt man, dass kann doch nicht wahr sein - ja, so war es, da gab es noch kein umweltbewusstes denken - indem man fische nur für den eigenverbrauch fängt :q  
Gruss Otto

@ maflomi01
deine zeilen:gehe besser an strände als in häfen im hafen ist es zwar bequem dafür  hast du aber wurmdiebe mit scheren ohne ende am strand nicht die mögen  nicht über sandbänke laufen haben wohl angst gefressen zu werden und  fals du das petermänchen noch nicht kennst schau bei google nach , der  kann weil man ihn nicht erkannt hat und einfach zugepackt hat den  gesamten urlaub vermiesen undzwar richtig heftig insofern du allergisch  auf sein gift bist sind leider viele und er hat noch eine schwester die  viper genauen namen kenn ich nicht sieht aber fast genauso aus und  kommen so ziemlich überall an der küste vor

Hier ein link, was mit dem petermännchen los ist -
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2312979&postcount=85
 
@bous hh



bous hh schrieb:


> wie fängt man zur Zeit hering und hornhecht?kann  man die hornhecht auch mit ein heringsvorfach fangen oder sollte man  anders auf die biester angeln?



Am schnellsten kann man diese biester mit dynamit fangen - es muss jedoch solch eine ladung sein, dass sie förmlich an land fliegen - man hat dann genug platz und kann sie in ruhe aufsammeln, da kein angler mehr zu sehen ist - die hängen dann an der pilkerwand  im angelladen. Du solltest jedoch ein ritterrüstung tragen, denn wenn die hornhechte durch die luft fliegen, wird es gefährlich, es kann sein, wenn du dich bückst beim sammeln, dass dann dein kopf abfällt.


----------



## rainzor (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Das die meisten Fische auf dem Grund liegen beim Dynamitfischen, ist ja klar. Denn in der Regel platz ja die Schwimmblase. Und ohne Schwimmblase kein Auftrieb. Die, die oben treiben, waren weit genug weg von der Detonation. 
Ist aber ohne Taucher dann auch eine sehr ineffektive Methode. Die meiste Fische bleiben ungenutzt.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## bous hh (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

leude ich wünsche doch nur ein normale antwort......


----------



## j.Breithardt (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



bous hh schrieb:


> leude ich wünsche doch nur ein normale antwort......


 


Sei bitte nicht böse,aber deine Fragestellung läßt diesen
Schluss nicht zu.
Eventuell solltest du dir mal die Mühe machen,ein paar Seiten im Board zu lesen.Würde dann manche auf deine 
Frage bezogene Antwort überflüssig machen. :m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## rainzor (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



bous hh schrieb:


> leude ich wünsche doch nur ein normale antwort......


 
Das kommt dabei raus, wenn man keinen Bock zum Lesen hat. Die Antworten, die du suchst, sind hier doch schon mehrmals gegeben worden.

Heringsvorfach ist wohl ganz schlecht. Zum einen wird damit der Hornhecht wohl in erster Linie gerissen und dann wickelt er sich förmlich ins Vorfach ein. Ist teilweise nur sehr schwer wieder zu entwirren.
Blinker funktionieren wohl, häufig hält aber der Haken nicht im harten Maul.
Das Beste ist wohl eine Posenmontage mit Fischfetzen oder Krabben. Hier ist aber darauf zu achten, daß der Hornhecht tief genug geschluckt hat, bevor der Anschlag erfolgt, sonst hält auch hier der Haken nicht.

Gruß
Rainer

PS: Jürgen war wieder mal schneller.


----------



## j.Breithardt (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



rainzor schrieb:


> Das kommt dabei raus, wenn man keinen Bock zum Lesen hat. Die Antworten, die du suchst, sind hier doch schon mehrmals gegeben worden.
> 
> Heringsvorfach ist wohl ganz schlecht. Zum einen wird damit der Hornhecht wohl in erster Linie gerissen und dann wickelt er sich förmlich ins Vorfach ein. Ist teilweise nur sehr schwer wieder zu entwirren.
> Blinker funktionieren wohl, häufig hält aber der Haken nicht im harten Maul.
> ...







Rainer,*#h*

ich werde natürlich ab jetzt  warten bis du aufgewacht
bist. 

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Gondoschir (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> es muss jedoch solch eine ladung sein, dass sie förmlich an land fliegen



Otto, Du hast nicht zufällig eine Bezugsquelle für Plutonium zur Hand? |kopfkrat :q


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> @ Fabi,#h
> 
> gar kein Problem.Ich darf mich nur nicht verplaudern und sagen,dass ich dich kenne.:m
> 
> ...



:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m


----------



## rainzor (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Gondoschir schrieb:


> Otto, Du hast nicht zufällig eine Bezugsquelle für Plutonium zur Hand? |kopfkrat :q


 
Kann man doch in weiten Teilen der ehemaligen UdSSR, oder jetzt auch in Japan, vom Boden aufsammeln.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## mottejm (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



rainzor schrieb:


> Kann man doch in weiten Teilen der ehemaligen UdSSR, oder jetzt auch in Japan, vom Boden aufsammeln.
> 
> Gruß
> Rainer



Dort wird euch auch geholfen
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prypjat_(Stadt)

Motte:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## LAC (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ bous hh
sehe meine dynamit antwort nicht so ernst, aber diese biester - so wie du sie nennst - könnte man so überlisten, wenn man sich nicht nach den gesetzen hält. Es geht auch mit dem paternoster, jedoch ist dieses nicht waidmännisch da der fisch gerissen wird. Was bleibt ist die pose, blinker, fliege usw.
Nun habe ich dieses schon 100 x gepostet und wenn ich dir jetzt genau schreibe, wie man sie am besten fängt, dann denken alle anderen bordies, ob mein gehirn durch dynamit weggeflogen ist, da ich dieses schon zig mal gepostet habe - also wie bordie breithardt und rainzor schon geschrieben hat, lesen macht schlau.

@ Gondoschir
Godo, solche beziehungen habe ich nicht. Ist nicht mal ein flugzeug vom himmel gefallen und im bodensee verschwunden. War dort nicht eine box drin, wo solch ein zeug enthalten war.
Wenn die box noch nicht gefunden ist, könnten wir eine tauchexpedition machen und sie suchen. :q

@ Rainzor
Rainer, wir scherzen jetzt, aber was dort in den ländern abgelaufen ist, ist ja der hammer. Mir klingelt es immer noch in den ohren, als ich die aufnahmen aus japan sah - und der sprecher des staates im fernsehen am ersten tag sagte 35 tote beim zweiten tag etwa 55 tote - da verstand ich die welt nicht mehr.
Ich stand jetzt mit den beinen im wasser, da habe ich einen schrecken bekommen, als ich sie bewegte - da fing das wasser an zu strahlen - nein, nein, das kann doch nicht wahr sein, habe ich zu mir gesagt, jetzt ist es auch schon bei uns angekommen. 
Nun kann ich nicht genau sagen ob es meeresleuchten war :q - oder ob es von einer leeren dose tunfisch aus japan stammt, die ein angler dort weggeworfen hat. Jedenfalls ist es ein hot spot und ich bin sofort weggelaufen, da ich mich vor angst sonst in die hose gemacht hätte. :q 
Wenn du in hvide sande einen siehst, der ein strahlendes gesicht macht und strahlende stiefel hat, dann bin ich es - es hat nichts mit japan zu tun - es sind einfach nur fischschuppen.


----------



## rainzor (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Otto,

ich hab' über 20 Jahre in einer japanischen Firma gearbeitet. Und eins hab' ich da gelernt: Das einzige, was Japaner perfekt beherrschen ist lügen, verschleiern und verheimlichen.
Auch dieses vollkommen unfähige Krisenmanagement rund um die Reaktorkatastrophen hat mich nicht wirklich überrascht.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## blue1887 (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

so,morgen gehts los,1 Woche Argab,bis denne#h
Petri Heil


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



blue1887 schrieb:


> so,morgen gehts los,1 Woche Argab,bis denne#h
> Petri Heil



viel spass, das einzige was ich in argab gut fande ,d as hvide nicht so weit ist


----------



## j.Breithardt (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@rainzor
Rainer, das habe ich auch in japan erlebt und dabei lächeln sie noch  - sind zwar nicht so groß aber ganz nett und nicken ständig. Bin momentan in solingen beim jürgen und wir machen uns gedanken, wie man die wupperheringe überlisten kann - ob wir sie reißen oder waidmännisch umlegen.
Otto


----------



## Angelprofesor (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> @rainzor
> Rainer, das habe ich auch in japan erlebt und dabei lächeln sie noch - sind zwar nicht so groß aber ganz nett und nicken ständig. Bin momentan in solingen beim jürgen und wir machen uns gedanken, wie man die wupperheringe überlisten kann - ob wir sie reißen oder waidmännisch umlegen.
> Otto


 
#h 
Hallo Jürgen, bin wieder in Berlin ( seit ca. 3 Std. ), in Japan war ich auch schön einige male, die Mädels lachen immer, die Kerle sind immer ernst, die haben nicht zu lachen darum holen sie sich die dreckiger Unterwäsche aus den Automaten und lassen sich die dreckige Sachen auch was kosten. Jetrz mein tip für die zähmung der*" Wupperheringe "* *ganz langsam ankommenlassen und dan einfach Schnel los rennen , dan kann euch nicht pasieren.|sagnix*
#g
Gruß
Vladi


----------



## elwiss (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo, 
heute geht's mitm Billigflieger nach Norge, zum Angeln logo :q
-ich weiß das gehört hier nich rein und so, aber ich wollt' das nur mal sagen...
Hvide dann wieder im Herbst, oder schon eher (es juckt ja immer so...)

Gruß

Björn


----------



## anschmu (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



elwiss schrieb:


> Hallo,
> heute geht's mitm Billigflieger nach Norge, zum Angeln logo :q
> -ich weiß das gehört hier nich rein und so, aber ich wollt' das nur mal sagen...
> Hvide dann wieder im Herbst, oder schon eher (es juckt ja immer so...)
> ...


Kannst ja trotzdem mal berichten wo du warst in norge !


----------



## rainzor (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> @rainzor
> Rainer, das habe ich auch in japan erlebt und dabei lächeln sie noch - sind zwar nicht so groß aber ganz nett und nicken ständig. Bin momentan in solingen beim jürgen und wir machen uns gedanken, wie man die wupperheringe überlisten kann - ob wir sie reißen oder waidmännisch umlegen.
> Otto


 
Du hast noch das ständige "Hi" beim nicken vergessen. Und das sie ständig nett sind, bezweifel ich auch. Sie versuchen ständig nett zu wirken. Aber bei denen ist der Schein sowieso deutlich wichtiger als das Sein. 

Gruß
Rainer

PS: Klär mich mal auf, was ist mit "Wupperheringen" gemeint?


----------



## j.Breithardt (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



rainzor schrieb:


> Du hast noch das ständige "Hi" beim nicken vergessen. Und das sie ständig nett sind, bezweifel ich auch. Sie versuchen ständig nett zu wirken. Aber bei denen ist der Schein sowieso deutlich wichtiger als das Sein.
> 
> Gruß
> Rainer
> ...


 


Hallo Rainer,#h

das lasse ich lieber von Otto beantworten,sobald er wieder
Zugand zum Netz hat.:m
Er ist vor einer halben Std. zum nächsten Termin gehetzt,
und es wird noch einige Tage dauern bis er wieder in DK ist.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## wulliw (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

hipp hipp hurra . noch 17 tage und der rest von heute und wir sind da:vik::vik:#h#h


----------



## blue1887 (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

war heute für 1,5 Stunden auf Hering,gab 25 ST auf der Fjordseite,bin hinten zu der Steipackung,vorne ist mir zuviel los,ausserdem noch 2 Schollen von 31 und 33cm auf Heringspaternoster gehakt.
PETRI Heil#h


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hej kære otto, er det næsten tid. ikke længe. næstformanden Havana kolde mit bedste. Jeg bringer dig noget rart igen. hilse din kone var meget rart


----------



## Uwe_H (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> Hej kære otto, er det næsten tid. ikke længe. næstformanden Havana kolde mit bedste. Jeg bringer dig noget rart igen. hilse din kone var meget rart




Wow, da hat jemand dänisch gelernt oder google benutzt!!! |kopfkrat


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Wow, da hat jemand* dänisch gelernt oder google benutzt!!! *|kopfkrat


 


Glaube ich nicht,Fabi kann beides nicht.Vermutlich hat er
schreiben lassen.:q

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## FangeNichts5 (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Irgendwas mit Havana, also Fabi, über Alkohol kannst du doch auch auf deutsch mit Otto schreiben|rolleyes
Oder er hat zu viel dänisches Bier getrunken, beherrscht jetzt auf einmal die dänische Sprache, und möchte noch nen Schluck Havana|kopfkrat


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

ich habe seit 10 monaten dänischuntericht

:vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> ich habe seit 10 monaten dänischuntericht
> 
> :vik::vik::vik::vik:


 



Tuborg,Carlsberg,Aquavit,Gamle Dansk usw.? :q


Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Tuborg,Carlsberg,Aquavit,Gamle Dansk usw.? :q
> 
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen



ja genau, alles mal probiert

:m:m:m


----------



## LAC (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



rainzor schrieb:


> Du hast noch das ständige "Hi" beim nicken vergessen. Und das sie ständig nett sind, bezweifel ich auch. Sie versuchen ständig nett zu wirken. Aber bei denen ist der Schein sowieso deutlich wichtiger als das Sein.
> 
> Gruß
> Rainer
> ...


 
Rainer, dieses mit dem "Hi" kenne ich auch, diese mädels stehen an den rolltreppen  und putzen die bänder. Zu mir hat eine immer gesagt "Hita,hita" es war auch eine zu kleine, bedeutet "aua,aua" :q
Die wupperheringe haben wir an der müngstener brücke gesehen - einige schwammen im wasser - hätten auch forellen sein können und die anderen liefen an land rum und hatten einen rock an.
Gruß Otto

@Fabi, danke für deine dänischen zeilen - bring alle flaschen voll mit. Kauf sie in deutschland, dann machst du keinen fehler bei der aussprache.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> @Fabi, danke für deine dänischen zeilen - bring alle flaschen voll mit. Kauf sie in deutschland, dann machst du keinen fehler bei der aussprache.



hej otto, ja, det vil jeg gøre. på grund af udtalen, så jeg er stadig at øve sig på


----------



## Steffen1896 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Moin Moin,
bin ab Samstag für 2 Wochen in Nörre Nebel. Wollte dann einen Abstecher nach Hvide Sande zum Heringsangeln machen.
Da es mein erster versuch auf Hering ist, bin ich mir mit meinen Geräten unsicher. Brauche ich was Spezielles oder genügt meine normale Flussausrüstung? Vielleicht  doof die Frage, bin aber echter novize was das angeht.
Gruß Steffen


----------



## Tim1983 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Steffen1896 schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> bin ab Samstag für 2 Wochen in Nörre Nebel. Wollte dann einen Abstecher nach Hvide Sande zum Heringsangeln machen.
> Da es mein erster versuch auf Hering ist, bin ich mir mit meinen Geräten unsicher. Brauche ich was Spezielles oder genügt meine normale Flussausrüstung? Vielleicht  doof die Frage, bin aber echter novize was das angeht.
> Gruß Steffen



Hey,
nimm eine normale Grundrute oder halt irgendeinen alten Stecken um die 3,00 m - 3,60 m mit einem WG von 30-80 g. Eine alte Rolle mit einer 0,25 mm - 0,30 mm Monofiler. Dann solltest Du in Deutschland Paternoster mit Circle-Hooks holen und ein paar Heringsbleie in 30 g, 40 g und 60 g. Mehr brauchst Du nicht zum Heringsangeln, sowas wie Totschläger, Messer, Lappen, Tiefkühlbox usw. hat man als Angler ja eh immer dabei.
Und vergesse nicht den dänischen Angelschein den Du in den Touristbüros und Postämtern bekommst.
Das wars schon, viel Spaß in Norre Nebel.

Schöne Grüße 
Tim


----------



## blue1887 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

HERING läuft zur Zeit ganz gut,fahre nacher auch nochmal zur Schleuse,war heute Vormittag für 3 Stunden in der Brandung,leider nichts zu bekommen.
Gruss Thorsten


----------



## Steffen1896 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Tim1983 schrieb:


> Hey,
> nimm eine normale Grundrute oder halt irgendeinen alten Stecken um die 3,00 m - 3,60 m mit einem WG von 30-80 g. Eine alte Rolle mit einer 0,25 mm - 0,30 mm Monofiler. Dann solltest Du in Deutschland Paternoster mit Circle-Hooks holen und ein paar Heringsbleie in 30 g, 40 g und 60 g. Mehr brauchst Du nicht zum Heringsangeln, sowas wie Totschläger, Messer, Lappen, Tiefkühlbox usw. hat man als Angler ja eh immer dabei.
> Und vergesse nicht den dänischen Angelschein den Du in den Touristbüros und Postämtern bekommst.
> Das wars schon, viel Spaß in Norre Nebel.
> ...


 
Moin,
das ist ja schon alles was ich wissen wollte.
Dank Dir
Gruß Steffen


----------



## Tim1983 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Steffen1896 schrieb:


> Moin,
> das ist ja schon alles was ich wissen wollte.
> Dank Dir
> Gruß Steffen



Kein Problem, immer wieder gerne :vik: .


----------



## blue1887 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

gab von 19.15-20.30 nochmal 31 Heringe, diesmal auf der Meerseite,leider sind zur Zeit keine Hornhechte da#h


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



blue1887 schrieb:


> gab von 19.15-20.30 nochmal 31 Heringe, diesmal auf der Meerseite,leider sind zur Zeit keine Hornhechte da#h


 



Danke für die Infos.#6
Bitte weiter machen.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Jürgen Breithardt
Jürgen, hat alles geklappt am sonntag - war also fleißig - zwei rollen sind über. Momentan bin ich in stuttgart beim olav, haben uns reichlich gedanken gemacht über haie - konzept steht - morgen gehts ans eingemachte. Habe den botnischen garten schon kontaktiert - bin gespannt, ob das klappt. Fahre morgen nacht nach dk.
Gruß Otto


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



blue1887 schrieb:


> gab von 19.15-20.30 nochmal 31 Heringe, diesmal auf der Meerseite,leider sind zur Zeit keine Hornhechte da#h



huhu und immer noch so viele angler da ?

mfg


----------



## fischflotz (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Bin zwar schon ein paar Tage zu Hause aber wollte trotzdem noch mal einen Abschlußbericht schreiben.
HS war wieder nur goil. Wetter und Haus waren super und es gab reichlich Fisch.
Nach 2 Tagen hatten wir genug Heringe. Einmal waren wir am Fjord, mit mässigen Erfolg.
Habe dann nur noch auf Hornhecht geangelt. Mein Vater hat, nachdem er auch seine ersten Hornis gefangen hatte, weiter auf Hering geangelt. 
Wir waren immer auf den "Rentnerplätzen". D.h. linke Meerseite nach der Steinpackung. Mein Vater ist halt nicht so gut zu Fuß und ich fand es dort echt entspannend. In den Abendstunden waren da kaum noch Angler. Aber gefangen haben wir wie blöd. Wo man stand war egal, gefangen wurde überall. Bin einmal, nachdem mein Eimer wieder einmal voll war ein bischen rumgegangen. Die Angler an der Schleuse hatten da eher weniger gefangen. Vielleicht waren da auch zu viele Hornis an der Schleuse. Konnte man wunderbar von der Brücke aus sehen. 
Im Vergleich zu letztem Jahr waren die Heringe kleiner, aber genauso lecker. 
Deutlich entspannender als das Heringsangeln fand ich das Posenangeln auf Hornfisch. Ich hatte auch nie Probleme genug Platz zu finden, um die Heringsangler nicht zu stören. Meine Frau hat sich manchmal fast in einen Angelrausch gesteigert. Fand ich toll (da ist doch der nächste HS-Urlaub gesichert). Nur blöd das ich ihr immer die Fische abhaken musste, abwer irgendwas ist ja immer.
Also ich könnte gleich wieder nach HS.


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



olav-aus-zuff schrieb:


> @ Jürgen Breithardt
> Jürgen, hat alles geklappt am sonntag - war also fleißig - zwei rollen sind über. Momentan bin ich in stuttgart beim olav, haben uns reichlich gedanken gemacht über haie - konzept steht - morgen gehts ans eingemachte. Habe den botnischen garten schon kontaktiert - bin gespannt, ob das klappt. Fahre morgen nacht nach dk.
> Gruß Otto


 


Hallo Otto,#h

fein dass es geklappt hat .Die 2 übrig gebliebenen Rollen wirst du in Lydum bestimmt gebrauchen können.
Drücke euch für das Gespräch die Daumen,bin schon gespannt.
Werde nächste Woche bei vernünftigem Wetter mal in den
Park fahren,und für dich die Fotos machen.

Bestell schöne Grüße,und gute Fahrt

Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> huhu und immer noch so viele angler da ?
> 
> mfg


 



Fabi,#h

eng wird es erst,wenn du dort auftauchst.
Aber mit deinen neuen Sprachkenntnissen wirst du dir
bestimmt Platz schaffen können.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Fabi,#h
> 
> eng wird es erst,wenn du dort auftauchst.
> Aber mit deinen neuen Sprachkenntnissen wirst du dir
> ...



das siehst du falsch, wenn ich da auftauche wird erst recht mehr platz frei.................

mfg


----------



## wulliw (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

noch 14 tage und der rest von heute:l:l:l:l:l:l


----------



## Uwe_H (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> das siehst du falsch, wenn ich da auftauche wird erst recht mehr platz frei.................
> 
> mfg



Ich stell mich dann in Deinen Windschatten!!! :m

Wobei man ja ruckzuck für Ruhe sorgen kann, fettes Blei, langes Paternoster, möglichst viele Haken, ein weiter Wurf etwas quer, die eigene Schnur schnell kappen, und bis es jemand merkt mit der Ersatzrute weiterfischen.
Dann haben die Kollegen Arbeit und man selbst etwas mehr Platz...|rolleyes
Das ist meine Taktik falls es zu eng wird!


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

off topic

Hej Uwe,
hast Du schon Deinen Bock geschossen? 
Um missverständnisse auszuräumen, ich meine einen Rehbock:g
ich hab gestern den ersten des Jahres gestreckt, 13 kg aufgebrochen.
wh
Carsten


----------



## blue1887 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Heringe und auch wieder Hornhechte sind heute gefangen wurden,Hornhechte wurden aber gerissen#dabgelehnt,ich habe den einen drauf angesprochen,meinte nur ich bin auf Hering,kann nichts bei machen wenn Hornhecht dranhängt,nee aha,aber immer anschlagen wie son wilder,wenn das kein reissen ist,ich werde heute Abend wieder hin ,denn ist es bissl ruhiger dort,werde mit Sbiro und Fliege bischen versuchen#h


----------



## FangeNichts5 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



blue1887 schrieb:


> Heringe und auch wieder Hornhechte sind heute gefangen wurden,Hornhechte wurden aber gerissen#dabgelehnt,ich habe den einen drauf angesprochen,meinte nur ich bin auf Hering,kann nichts bei machen wenn Hornhecht dranhängt,nee aha,aber immer anschlagen wie son wilder,wenn das kein reissen ist,ich werde heute Abend wieder hin ,denn ist es bissl ruhiger dort,werde mit Sbiro und Fliege bischen versuchen#h



Langsam werd ich neidisch und sabber die Tastatur voll|supergri

Wie ist denn das Wetter in HS derzeit? Wenns besser als hier ist kann ich die Tastatur gleich wegwerfen#c|rolleyes


----------



## Uwe_H (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Carsten Heidorn schrieb:


> off topic
> 
> Hej Uwe,
> hast Du schon Deinen Bock geschossen?
> ...



Waidmannsheil zum Bock Carsten!

Ich bin noch an meinem Maibock dran. Leider hatte ich bisher nur hochbeschlagene Geißen vor.
Mal schauen, am Freitagmorgen gehts wieder raus ins Revier, und Sau kann ja immer kommen bei uns. Die sind zur Zeit ziemlich aktiv an den Kirrungen unterwegs. 
In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft.


----------



## noworkteam (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

moin,

is nen bissle off topic was die aktuellen Heringe und Hornhechte angeht,..,passt aber hier doch schon irgendwie hin

Eigentlich war HV in meiner diesjährigen Urlaubsplanung nicht vorgesehen. Aber wie das Leben so spielt (hier Gesundheit), wird es nix mit Palmen und Korallen und da dachte ich mir : mönsch kannste ja mal für 2 oder 3 Wochen auf´s Holmsland Klit fahren.

Nun meine Fachfrage: Wo kann ich am besten nach einem Fereinhaus suchen (cofman.de suche ich schon durch)? dancenter? oder einfach hinfahren und vor Ort mieten ?

Danke für Tipps vorab..

PS. Reisezeit: Sommerferien NRW, _immer mitten drin statt nur dabei, sprach der Geldbeutel bei der Urlaubsbuchung.._

Gruß


----------



## anschmu (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



noworkteam schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> is nen bissle off topic was die aktuellen Heringe und Hornhechte angeht,..,passt aber hier doch schon irgendwie hin
> 
> ...




 Versuchs mal bei www.esmarch.dk


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Otto,#h
> 
> fein dass es geklappt hat .Die 2 übrig gebliebenen Rollen wirst du in Lydum bestimmt gebrauchen können.
> Drücke euch für das Gespräch die Daumen,bin schon gespannt.
> ...


Hallo Jürgen, 
der otto hat sich nun wieder auf den heimweg gemacht. unser gespräch im museum ist sehr gut gelaufen. ich denke wir kriegen etwas  hin. 
gruss olav


und dann natürlich auch einen gruss an alle die am wasser stehen und den heringen nachgehen. ich war vor einer woche noch in hvidesande und kann sagen es macht immer wieder spass. olav


----------



## Angelprofesor (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo noworkteam,

#4 Versuche mal bei: www.nordsee.dk - Ferienpartner Hvide Sande. #g

Gruß
Angelprof.


----------



## blue1887 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

war von 19.15- 20.00 ,hatte erst auf Hornhecht versucht,war aber nichts,denn auf Hering,konnte 22St bekommen,dann war mein Vorrat an Bleien und Heringapaternostern aufgebraucht,mist Hänger in den Steinen,mal schauen das ich mir morgen nochmal 2-3 St hole#6
PETRI HEIL


----------



## Uwe_H (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Für Interessierte gibt es am 20. Mai 2011 anlässlich des "Åben Havn" eine Führung mit dem Hafenchef (auf deutsch und dänisch). 

14.00-15.00 Uhr Treffpunkt: Blauer Turm, Fossanæsvej 22, 6960 Hvide Sande

Quelle: http://www.danforum.de

Diese Veranstaltung läuft im Rahmen des offenen Hafens, das komplette Veranstaltungsprogramm gibt es hier: http://visitvest.de/aktivitatskalender?id=2581&year=0&month=0


Vielleicht mag ja jemand der zur Zeit in HS weilenden Boardies mal einen Blick auf den Baufortschritt werfen.

Wen der Hafenausbau interessiert kann hier tagesaktuelle Infos und Bilder der Baumaßnahmen bekommen:

http://hvidesande.me/


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



olav-aus-zuff schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> der otto hat sich nun wieder auf den heimweg gemacht. unser gespräch im museum ist sehr gut gelaufen. ich denke wir kriegen etwas hin.
> gruss olav
> 
> ...


 



@ Olav,#h

danke für die Info.Sieh zu,dass du Anfang August in HS bist.
Dann gibt es wieder Pferdesteaks und Pferdewürstchen.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## porscher (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

war jemand an den forellenanlagen in dem gebiet?


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



porscher schrieb:


> war jemand an den forellenanlagen in dem gebiet?


 


Ja schon oft.


----------



## blue1887 (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



porscher schrieb:


> war jemand an den forellenanlagen in dem gebiet?


waren heute für 2 Stunden in Klegod,nichts,in der Zeit wurde nich 1 Forelle gefangen,denn heute Abend nochmal zur Schleuse, zu zweit von 19.00- 20.30, 120 Heringe,es reicht nun auch mit Hering,mal schauen morgen vieleicht nochmal auf Platte#h

Petri Heil


----------



## wulliw (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

ab nungeht die zeit schneller

noch 13 tage und wir sind da:vik::vik:

ist den zufällig noch jemand vom 2-11.6.2011 in borg havn?


----------



## anschmu (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Moin ! So noch 24 Stunden - dann gehts los nach Hvide Sande ! Was sagt die Wetterprognose für nächste Woche Dänemark ?


----------



## fischflotz (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Ja schon oft.


|good:|muahah:


----------



## LAC (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> @ Olav,#h
> 
> danke für die Info.Sieh zu,dass du Anfang August in HS bist.
> Dann gibt es wieder Pferdesteaks und Pferdewürstchen.:m
> ...



Hallom Jürgen, ich glaube olav kommt dieses jahr nicht mehr nach hvide sande, er bereitet sich für eine hong kong fahrt vor - will mal gebratene schlangen essen und sich mit reichlich vitaminen (kakerlaken) vollpumpen .
Ist alles bestens gelaufen, bin am mittwoch spätnachmittag nach der besprechnung losgefahren und war um 3 uhr in der nacht hier, gesterrn war ich fleißig im garten am schaffen. pn folgt. Jürgen kannst du die fotos auf cd brennen und mitbringen, du hast eine foto, als ich in stuttgart war gesendet und inges briefkasten gesprengt - sie musste es löschen.
Betreffend des wetters, weil einer danach fragt. Hier war das wetter nicht so gut, gestern jedoch war es gut und  es soll nach auskunft noch besser werden. 

@ Uwe_H
Uwe, in hvide sande bewegt sich ja was - hab mir mal deine links angesehen. Sie geben vollgas mit dem bau des neuen großen übersee- bzw.fischereihafen. Müssen sie ja auch, sonst sind keine fische mehr in der nordsee, wenn er fertig ist - das wäre ja dann eine fehlplanung wo man nicht mit gerechnet hat.  
Nach den statistiken jedoch, werden die stückzahlen der fischarten  in den nächsten jahren steigen - umsatzmäßiig gesehen.  Wenn der hafen fertig ist, hat man einen guten ausgangspunkt um ihn dann weltweit zu suchen, da ja vor der tür nichts mehr los ist, da die fischer am klagen sind. Ob sie wohl dann bis nach asien fahren um in den reisfeldern sich einen pegasius fangen oder auch zwei. http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.fishingreports.ch/bilder/4_bangkok2004_2.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.fishingreports.ch/reports/4_bangkok2004.html&h=450&w=600&sz=34&tbnid=AqSAgLZNEsEnqM:&tbnh=101&tbnw=135&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dpangasius%2Bfisch%26tbm%3Disch%26tbo%3Du&zoom=1&q=pangasius+fisch&hl=en&usg=__i3vhq0RrDdaPxzq1Dq-fWx9i9QY=&sa=X&ei=LPfVTd39K8vdsgay7-2gBw&sqi=2&ved=0CEMQ9QEwBQ
Wäre ja eine reise wert für die fischer aus hvide sande.


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



			
				LAC;3336209Ist alles bestens gelaufen schrieb:
			
		

> *und inges briefkasten gesprengt*[/COLOR] - sie musste es löschen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> Hallom Jürgen, ich glaube olav kommt dieses jahr nicht mehr nach hvide sande, er bereitet sich für eine hong kong fahrt vor - will mal gebratene schlangen essen und sich mit reichlich vitaminen (kakerlaken) vollpumpen .
> Ist alles bestens gelaufen, bin am mittwoch spätnachmittag nach der besprechnung losgefahren und war um 3 uhr in der nacht hier, gesterrn war ich fleißig im garten am schaffen. pn folgt. Jürgen kannst du die fotos auf cd brennen und mitbringen, du hast eine foto, als ich in stuttgart war gesendet und inges briefkasten gesprengt - sie musste es löschen.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



olav-aus-zuff schrieb:


> LAC schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hallom Jürgen, ich glaube olav kommt dieses jahr nicht mehr nach hvide sande, er bereitet sich für eine hong kong fahrt vor - will mal gebratene schlangen essen und sich mit reichlich vitaminen (kakerlaken) vollpumpen .
> ...


----------



## blue1887 (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

so, nach 1 Woche wieder glücklich zu Hause gelandet, es gab ca 200 Heringe,wenn man wollte hätte man viel mehr fangen können ,uns reicht das aber völlig und Hornhechte gabs auch,leider haben die meisten dort die Hornhechte mit Heringspaternoster gerissen#d,ich habe nur 6 St erbeutet ,aber alle erarbeitet mit Meerforellenblinker  mit 1 Haken,selbst darauf gingen noch Heringe.Was manche da an Fisch wegschleppen,nee nee,waren Freitag 3 Mann die hatten da 5  grosse Müllsäcke zur Hälfte immer voll mit Fisch in einen Fiat verstaut, wie die noch darein passten ? 2 Frauen gehörten auch noch dazu und frisch war der Fisch sicherlich nicht mehr.War immer nur  Abends von 19-ca 21,00 Uhr dort in der Steinpackung am angeln,über Tag ist mir dort zuviel los und wie manche dort angeln,aber da ist ja schon viel drüber geschrieben wurden,Urlaub war schön mit gutem Wetter,daher bis zum nächsten mal.
Perti Heil Thorsten


----------



## LAC (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo Otto,#h

tut mir echt leid mit Inges Briefkasten.Werde gleich zu Obi
fahren und für Ersatz sorgen.
Werde dir die CD mitbringen,muß ja auch noch die Bilder 
im Botanischen Garten machen.Schreib mal bitte,von welchen
Objekten du die Bilder brauchst.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:[/QUOTE]

Hallo Jürgen,
mach das nicht, kauf keinen briefkasdten bei obi - obwohl unser defekt ist, da er einen kuss vom trailer bekommen hat.
 Ich glaube es sind neue bestimmungen in dk,  betreffend der briefkästen, inge hat sie angefordert. So wie mir gesagt wurde, müssen jetzt alle an der strasse stehen, damit der briefträger es leichter hat. Wir benötigen dann einen "wasserdichten", damit kein finger durch den schlitz kommt, sonst lösen sich die briefe auf und sind verschwunden. 
Kannst einige Fotos machen z.b. vom naturpfad, die hütte, die unterschiedlichen bienensteine und -wände und info tafeln, sowie von dem bücherschrank ( den findet inge gut) und einige fotos von der anlage. 
Bin gespannt was dabei raus kommt - bin bereit eine spende zu geben, damit wir einige ableger von den pflanzen bekommen, grabe sie aber nicht selbst aus - oder du musst es machen 
Brauchs keine angst zu haben, dass du dir dreckige finger machst, werde das schon schaukeln.
Wenn ich das nächste mal bei dir bin, werde ich ein gespräch mit dem vorstand planen.
War begeistert  und ich freue mich, dass wir am samstag diese anlage besucht haben. Danke Jürgen!
Ich bin ja gespannt, ob ich die blumenfreunde überzeugen kann, dass sie bei uns - ohne druck -  30.000 qm anlegen. urlaub und noch ihr hobby nachgehen - ohne zu zahlen. Können sich zeit lassen und 5 jahre fummeln.
So ist es nicht, werde schon gelder locker machen - dachte an eu gelder. 
Wann bist du denn in hvide sande ?
Gruß


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> Hallo Otto,#h
> 
> tut mir echt leid mit Inges Briefkasten.Werde gleich zu Obi
> fahren und für Ersatz sorgen.
> ...


 
Hallo Jürgen,
mach das nicht, kauf keinen briefkasdten bei obi - obwohl unser defekt ist, da er einen kuss vom trailer bekommen hat.
Ich glaube es sind neue bestimmungen in dk, betreffend der briefkästen, inge hat sie angefordert. So wie mir gesagt wurde, müssen jetzt alle an der strasse stehen, damit der briefträger es leichter hat. Wir benötigen dann einen "wasserdichten", damit kein finger durch den schlitz kommt, sonst lösen sich die briefe auf und sind verschwunden. 
Kannst einige Fotos machen z.b. vom naturpfad, die hütte, die unterschiedlichen bienensteine und -wände und info tafeln, sowie von dem bücherschrank ( den findet inge gut) und einige fotos von der anlage. 
Bin gespannt was dabei raus kommt - bin bereit eine spende zu geben, damit wir einige ableger von den pflanzen bekommen, grabe sie aber nicht selbst aus - oder du musst es machen 
Brauchs keine angst zu haben, dass du dir dreckige finger machst, werde das schon schaukeln.
Wenn ich das nächste mal bei dir bin, werde ich ein gespräch mit dem vorstand planen.
War begeistert und ich freue mich, dass wir am samstag diese anlage besucht haben. Danke Jürgen!
Ich bin ja gespannt, ob ich die blumenfreunde überzeugen kann, dass sie bei uns - ohne druck - 30.000 qm anlegen. urlaub und noch ihr hobby nachgehen - ohne zu zahlen. Können sich zeit lassen und 5 jahre fummeln.
So ist es nicht, werde schon gelder locker machen - dachte an eu gelder. 
Wann bist du denn in hvide sande ?
Gruß[/QUOTE]



Otto,PN ist raus.

Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Sparky1337 (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Moin moin,

sagt mal wie siehts eigentlich aus mit AAL in hvide Sande, also ich habs schon im Fjord versucht  hinten an dem kleinen hafen... aber hier sind so viele stichlinge aber keine aale oder ähnliches...


desweiteren wollt ich auch in Forellen puff welchen könnt ihr da empfehlen?  ich geh meist sondervig an dem mit der brücke... so 


schön tag euch allen


----------



## Sparky1337 (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

wie siehts eig mit hecht und barschn aus???


----------



## harryparske (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo Hvide Sande Kenner.
Am 18.06.2011 fahre ich nach H.S. und habe einige Fragen.
Welche Fische lassen sich Ende Juni dort fangen?
Hafen,Strand oder Fjord mit welcher Methode?
Lohn sich eine Ausfahrt mit dem Kutter?
Für Antworten währe ich sehr dankbar.
Gruss Harry


----------



## Sparky1337 (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

wenn  kein sturm ist lohnt sich ne ausfahrt mitn kutter  


 letztes jahr 45kg dorsch filet naja mann muss aber wissenb wie weil ich habe gefangen die anderen nicht.... wirklich


----------



## LAC (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*




Sparky1337 schrieb:


> wie siehts eig mit hecht und barschn aus???



Sparky, gut ! Wenn du die schwarze brille ablegen würdest, kannst du reichlich lesen, was hier schon über barsch und hecht gepostet worden ist. Kleiner scherz, aber es ist lesenswert.
Zum aal kann ich nur sagen, dass der bestand um 70% zusammengebrochen ist - mehrere fakten spielen da eine rolle, auch darüber haben wir uns hier im thread schon unterhalten - der bestand wird nicht besser, sondern nur schlechter, da zum teil die larven nicht mehr nach europa kommen. Warum ? steht alles in den postings.
Cool - deine brille wie mein posting - sehe alles ganz locker und bleib cool - ein blick lohnt sich also, wenn du etwas wissen möchtest.
Gruß

@harryparske
Harry, du kannst alle fische fangen die in hvide sande vorkommen zu der zeit, im fjord hecht und barsch und eine hochseefahrt lohnt sich, würde dir jedoch eine große tour empfehlen - nicht eine 3-4 std tour. Bei ruhiger see wird man nicht so schnell seekrank, bei windstärke 8 fährt er nicht mehr raus. Du kannst also eine fahrt buchen - da bei rauher see, er nicht mehr fährt, wünsche dir viel erfolg beim #aund dass du alles mit freude :vik:überstehst.


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> Sparky, gut ! *Wenn du die schwarze brille ablegen würdest, kannst du reichlich lesen, was hier schon über barsch und hecht gepostet worden ist.* Kleiner scherz, aber es ist lesenswert.
> Zum aal kann ich nur sagen, dass der bestand um 70% zusammengebrochen ist - mehrere fakten spielen da eine rolle, auch darüber haben wir uns hier im thread schon unterhalten - der bestand wird nicht besser, sondern nur schlechter, da zum teil die larven nicht mehr nach europa kommen. Warum ? steht alles in den postings.
> Cool - deine brille wie mein posting - sehe alles ganz locker und bleib cool - ein blick lohnt sich also, wenn du etwas wissen möchtest.
> Gruß
> ...


 



Otto,#h

du bist aber auch wieder so was von gemein.:q


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:

 P.S.

 Bei mir geht es morgen wieder in die Altstadt.Rate mal,wo
 ich esse.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

nicht mehr lange, ann werde ich otto schön nerven.

jürgen was war mit dir kommst du hoch ???

mfg


----------



## noworkteam (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Bei mir geht es morgen wieder in die Altstadt.Rate mal,wo
> ich esse.


 
Uerige oder Füchschen...ich tippe aber auf 1., dort die Spezialität des Hauses...

Gruß


----------



## LAC (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Otto,#h
> 
> du bist aber auch wieder so was von gemein.:q
> 
> ...



@ Jürgen, ich kenne dieses bei den jungen männern, ich hatte mal einen volontär, der malerei studieren wollte. Das war ein ganz cooler, der trug auch immer eine sonnenbrille und rührte dabei den farbton an, da kam was anderes bei raus, was er wollte. Die brille hatte jedoch einen vorteil, er kam bei den jungen mädels an - durfte sie jedoch nicht absetzen, dann brach seine welt zusammen. 
Es war ja nur ein kleiner scherz, jedoch habe ich daran gedacht als ich sein freundliches gesicht sah mit den schwarzen brillengläsern. Nun sind die farbwerte bei jeder brille anders auch jeder pc zeigt einen anderen ton an, es kann ja sein, dass mein pc falsche farben anzeigt. 
Schweißer z.b. tragen fast schwarze brillen,die können damit nur beim schweißen lesen, wenn die flamme erlöscht ist, stolpern sie über ihre füße.
Ich sehe jedoch alles nicht so eng, es war ein kleiner lustiger scherz. 
Wer was wissen will, der sollte sich die mühe machen und etwas lesen, das bildet - sollte er es nicht verstehen, hat er zu wenig gelesen und sollte dann fragen stellen. 
Ich sah es an, als wenn nichts gelesen wurde, da die fragen schon hundert mal beantwortet wurden, verstehen kann man sie auch, denn was hier im thread gepostet wird, das versteht jeder, selbst die, die noch am daumen lutschen.

Jürgen, deine frage, die ich beantworten soll, wo du in düsseldorf in der altstadt essen gehst, können nur insider beantworten, bordie noworkteam ist einer, denn einige kennen gar nicht düsseldorf.
Natürlich im uerigen gehst du essen, mettebrötchen mit zwiebeln ist angesagt - weil sie so lecker dort sind. 

Wusstes du, dass sie auch saisongerichte haben z.b. fangfrische heringe  - nun rate mal woher die stammen  die frage ist schwierig zu beantworten. Sie werden nur dort im laden abgeboten - ich nenne es mal eigenverbrauch. 

Wünsch dir schöne stunden in düsseldorf


----------



## mottejm (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo,
Wie geht Ihr auf Hornies im gelobten Land.
Sbirolino (welcher)- Stahlvorfach - Drilling
Oder
Meerforellenblinker ( wie schwer)- Drilling ab und Stahlvorfach reinbauen und dann noch Natürlicher ( Fisch oder Lachshaut oder Krappen) Köder an den Drilling.
Was Funktioniert in Hvide.
Oder hat es schon jemand mit den Hornhechtfäden versucht.

Motte


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



mottejm schrieb:


> Hallo,
> *Wie geht Ihr auf Hornies im gelobten Land.*
> Sbirolino (welcher)- Stahlvorfach - Drilling
> Oder
> ...


 




Lesen,alles schon 1000 mal beschrieben.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:



P.S.

Stahlvorfach passt schon ganz gut.


----------



## Uwe_H (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Noch 14 Tage bis zum Urlaub, ist das nicht herrrrrrrrrlich????


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Noch 14 Tage bis zum Urlaub, ist das nicht herrrrrrrrrlich????


 



Meine ich auch.|supergri

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## djoerni (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

morgen gehts für drei Tage nach HS!!!


----------



## wulliw (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

noch 6 tage und der rest von heute:vik::vik:

bork havn und HS wir kommen !!!!!!


----------



## rainzor (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Eben gab es einen Bericht auf RTL. Der ADAC hat die Urlaubsnebenkosten in Europa getestet. 

Teuerstes Bier: Hvide Sande
Teuerster Cappuccino: Hvide Sande
Teuerses Land bei den Nebenkosten: Dänemark

Was recht auffällig war, es wurden immer nur Länder genannt (z.B. billigstes Bier: Bulgarien), außer beim teuersten Bier und Cappuccino. Da wurde ausdrücklich Hvide Sande eingeblendet.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## djoerni (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

hab ich auch gerade auf blöd-de gelesen... schon recht happig 6,70 Euro. Kommt aber ja auch immer auf die größe an.


----------



## goeddoek (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Das werden natürlich schwarze Zeiten für flipfloptragende und capuccinotrinkende Angler  :q :q


----------



## Sparky1337 (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

irgend wie sind die herringe weg beißen nicht mehr habe es 2 stunden versucht überall... 

danke ich lese mich dann mal durch xD

und derkutter fährt auch net wegen sturm-.-

ps: kann mir einer die seite sagen wo was micht hecht anfängt will net ewig suchen


----------



## djoerni (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

hast du was aus der brandung gehört? geht da was auf platte?


----------



## sCoPeXx (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hi Leute,
 ich melde mich auch mal wieder fahre mitte August nach HS  freue mich schon ))


----------



## Sparky1337 (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

ja soll was gehn in der brandung.... aber momentan sind zu starke wellen also selbst krallenbleie halten nicht..


----------



## Costas (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Sparky1337 schrieb:


> ja soll was gehn in der brandung.... aber momentan sind zu starke wellen also selbst krallenbleie halten nicht..



...am besten an solchen Tagen einen Capuccino trinken gehen :q

Gruss #h
Costas


----------



## Sparky1337 (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

JO den für 7 teuros
grüße


----------



## Costas (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Sparky1337 schrieb:


> JO den für 7 teuros
> grüße



Kannst beim Chinesen in Ringkøbing das all-you-can-eat menu bestellen...dann kann sich der kaputschino wieder lohnen. :q


----------



## mottejm (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Sparky1337 schrieb:


> irgend wie sind die herringe weg beißen nicht mehr habe es 2 stunden versucht überall...
> 
> danke ich lese mich dann mal durch xD
> 
> ...



Wie die Heringe sind weg, jetzt schon.
Ich will da übernächste Woche hin. die 100 Stück vom März sind aufgegessen.
Bitte wieder positive Meldungen.
Geht eigentlich schon was mit Makrelen
Motte


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Sparky1337 schrieb:


> JO den für 7 teuros
> grüße


 


Wo hast du denn den bekommen? |kopfkrat
Über 35-38 DKR bin ich noch nicht gekommen.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

hallo

@jürgen,uwe, : nicht mehr lange dann düsen wir los wa ? naja das wird ja was. ichs chick euch nochmal meine handynummer, falls noch einer lust auf ein treffen hat.

@costa : und wir jagen barsche

@otto : und du darfst mein auto putzen ^^

mfg


----------



## Uwe_H (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> @jürgen,uwe, : nicht mehr lange dann düsen wir los wa ? naja das wird ja was. ichs chick euch nochmal meine handynummer, falls noch einer lust auf ein treffen hat.
> 
> ...



Und wer putzt mein Auto und grillt mir meinen Fisch? ;+;+;+


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Und wer putzt mein Auto und grillt mir meinen Fisch? ;+;+;+


 



Kommst du alleine,oder mit Frau? 

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Uwe_H (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Kommst du alleine,oder mit Frau?
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen |wavey:



Weißt Du schon mehr als ich?

Wenn es ganz dumm läuft, und zur Zeit läuft es ziemlich dumm, dann werde ich vermutlicherweise alleine anreisen und auch wieder alleine abreisen, hab nur meinen Louis dabei, und sonst niemand.


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Weißt Du schon mehr als ich?
> 
> Wenn es ganz dumm läuft, und zur Zeit läuft es ziemlich dumm, dann werde ich vermutlicherweise alleine anreisen und auch wieder alleine abreisen, hab nur meinen Louis dabei, und sonst niemand.


 



Schlecht für dich,dann mußt du die niederen Arbeiten wirklich
alleine machen.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Uwe_H (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Schlecht für dich,dann mußt du die niederen Arbeiten wirklich
> alleine machen.:m
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen |wavey:



Hmmmmmmm, schade drum, und das nennt sich dann Urlaub? #q


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Hmmmmmmm, schade drum, und das nennt sich dann Urlaub? #q


 


Für einen engagierten Lehrer wohl schon.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Uwe_H (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Für einen engagierten Lehrer wohl schon.
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen |wavey:



Aber nicht für mich!!! Ich bin ja kein engagierter Lehrer...#d


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Aber nicht für mich!!! Ich bin ja kein engagierter Lehrer...#d


 


Vor allem,du mußt dein Horn alleine blasen.


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Angelprofesor (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Vor allem,du mußt dein Horn alleine blasen.
> 
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen |wavey:


 

:k *Oha* !  hart, sehr hart, prost Uwe .#g


----------



## Uwe_H (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Angelprofesor schrieb:


> :k *Oha* !  hart, sehr hart, prost Uwe .#g



No Woman, no cry! Oder wie wir Pfälzer sagen: "Kä Alldie kä Gschrei!"

Mal schauen, vielleicht kommt sie ja doch mit.


----------



## Sparky1337 (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



mottejm schrieb:


> Wie die Heringe sind weg, jetzt schon.
> Ich will da übernächste Woche hin. die 100 Stück vom März sind aufgegessen.
> Bitte wieder positive Meldungen.
> Geht eigentlich schon was mit Makrelen
> Motte


 aLSO die letztn 2 tage  war nichts mehr los mit herringen


----------



## Tim1983 (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Sparky1337 schrieb:


> aLSO die letztn 2 tage  war nichts mehr los mit herringen



Hey Sparky,
sieht es nur bei Dir so aus? 
Sind bei den anderen Anglern die Eimer auch leer?


----------



## sCoPeXx (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Ne Frage war mal jemand in NO put and take ister fluss lauf immer noch unbefischbar ?? 

lg patrick


----------



## mottejm (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo,
Sparky erst mal danke. ich hoffe die kommen wieder.
Wie sieht es mit Hornies aus.
War die letzten Tage jemand in Thorsminde und hat es da versucht oder gesehen ob was in den Eimern war.
Motte


----------



## Sparky1337 (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Also von 20 anglern hatten vielleicht 1-3 leute mal ein hering im Eimer sonst alle leere eimer der im angelladen meint das sie langsam wieder abziehen....


----------



## anschmu (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Komme gerade aus HS wieder ! Heringe sind da - man muß nur Geduld haben ! Wir haben uns in einer Stunde 80 Stück gefangen ! 2 schöne Mahlzeiten ! Man muß natürlich gucken , wann sie da sind und manchmal halt den Schwarm ein bischen suchen , aber am Donnerstag hatten wir schon beim zuschauen unseren Spass - war schon bald Ohrläppchen angeln angesagt !


----------



## mottejm (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo,
So war es im März auch. wir sind an die Schleussen gekommen und kein Mensch war da. Man hat uns erzählt es gebe keine Heringe.
Nach 3 Stunden hatten wir 50 Stück im Eimer ( Mit einer Angel) und plötzlich waren auch andere Angler und Seehunde da.
Das macht Hoffnung
Motte


----------



## kenito (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Wie siehts mit Hornhechten aus?


----------



## anschmu (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



kenito schrieb:


> Wie siehts mit Hornhechten aus?




Keinen gesehen:vik:


----------



## anschmu (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Sparky1337 schrieb:


> Also von 20 anglern hatten vielleicht 1-3 leute mal ein hering im Eimer sonst alle leere eimer der im angelladen meint das sie langsam wieder abziehen....




Ford Mondeo -grüne Hose ?


----------



## GuruSven (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo möchte im August nach Bork Havn wollte da auch angeln evt. auf Barsch,Hecht und Co. geht da sowas oder nur Salzwasserfische?


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



GuruSven schrieb:


> Hallo möchte im August nach Bork Havn wollte da auch angeln evt. auf Barsch,Hecht und Co. geht da sowas oder nur Salzwasserfische?


 


In Bork wirst du nur Süßwasserfische fangen.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Hechtkiller2009 (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, am Dienstag Abend geht los. Ein spontaner Kurztrip nach Dänemark. Dann gehts am Fjord wieder Rund. Und dann wird den Jungs vom (www.)Extrem-naked-Fishing-Team(.de) mal gezeigt wie es gemacht wird.:q:q:q


----------



## fly-martin (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo

Ist recht Interressant bei Euch im Thread - ich les schon eine ganze Weile mit. Hintergrund ist, das ich Ende Juni für 2 Wochen in Klitparken bin. Spinn und Fliegenrute sind natürlich dabei, dennoch werde ich wohl nicht zum Fischen kommen - ich fahr ohne Frau mit meiner 3,5 Jährigen Tochter und unserem Hund. Da kann ich höchstens mal nebenherr etwas die Spinnrute schwingen ....
Zudem werd ich abends, wenn die Lütte in der Falle liegt etwas arbeiten müssen 

Eventuell sieht man sich ja - ich fahr nen blauen Landrover Defender mit Dachgarten und Lip Kennzeichen


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Hechtkiller2009 schrieb:


> Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, am Dienstag Abend geht los. Ein spontaner Kurztrip nach Dänemark. Dann gehts am Fjord wieder Rund. Und dann wird den Jungs vom (www.)Extrem-naked-Fishing-Team(.de) mal gezeigt wie es gemacht wird.:q:q:q


 


Der Link ist super.#6

Gruß
Jürgen|wavey:


----------



## Hechtkiller2009 (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Sry, hab ich auch gemerkt.
http://www.extreme-naked-fishing-team.de/


----------



## Sparky1337 (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

letzt FR ist der kutter raus gefahren 

mein dad hatn 10kg dorsch erwischt und 2 fette schollen auf pilker 

sonst alle dorsche um die 60cm


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hechtkiller2009
oh mein gott wo kommst du wieder her


----------



## Hechtkiller2009 (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hast Du ein Problem? Sonst kannst Du dir solche Kommentare getrost sparen!


----------



## LAC (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



rainzor schrieb:


> Eben gab es einen Bericht auf RTL. Der ADAC hat die Urlaubsnebenkosten in Europa getestet.
> 
> Teuerstes Bier: Hvide Sande
> Teuerster Cappuccino: Hvide Sande
> ...



Rainer, das ist normal in hvide sande, bedenke - es ist das tor zur welt  Das kann ein angler jedoch alles bei den heringen gut machen  - dieses ist in paris nicht der fall. 
Da hat der adac aber schlecht recherchiert, denn ich kenne ecken in europa, da ist es teurer. Jedoch ist es schon richtig, in dänemark  sind die nebhenkosten teurer als in deutschland. Man kann die länder auch nicht vergleichen, da hier ganz andere steuern anfallen. 
In dänemark kann man jedoch sehr preiswert seinen urlaub verbringen - denn die meisten feriengäste bringen alles mit von deutschland und belegen ein haus mit 6 personen für 360 euro  die woche - das ist pro person 60 euro, haustiere sind auch noch dabei - da muss man lange suchen in europa. Ich kenne viele länder, aber kaum ein land, wo dieses möglich ist.
In anderen ländern muss man parkgebühren am strand bezahlen, in deutschland - nach kaiserlicher art - noch kurtaxe, dass man z.b. auf der insel amrum von dorf zu dorf, noch kein wegezoll genommen hat, wundert mich.
Wer klagt, hat sich halt einen falsches land pzw. platz ausgesucht, z.b.  habe ich schon oft im wagen geschlafen bzw. auf einer parkbank,  in flughafenhallen sowie in bahnhöfen, alles war frei  im hilten jedoch musste ich bezahlen, kostenlos fuhr man mir jedoch meinen wagen in der tiefgarage, als ein platz frei war. Angler sind doch mit der natur verbunden, es darf ihnen normal nichts aussmachen, am wasser mit einer iso matte bzw. schlafsack die nächte zu verbringen - auch dieses kenne ich und möchte es auch nicht missen
Ich kenne einige, die haben kostenlos eine nacht irgendwo verbracht und bekamen später noch als überraschung ein kleines geschenk, wo sie noch heute für zahlen müssen- so ist das mit den nebenkosten. Der eine beklagt sich über das teure bier, der andere über die teuren paternoster, mann muss halt immer einen klaren kopf behalten und alles genau kalkulieren, dann drückt auch nicht der schuh - deshalb benüge ich mich mit dosen von aldi.

@ Hechtkiller
lass mir bitte noch einige hechte im fjord, es könnte sein, dass wir uns erneut sehen.

@ Wolfsburg Virus
Fabi, ich soll dir den wagen sauber machen - bist du rückfällig geworden? Du hast mir doch gesagt, dass du kein alkohol mehr trinkst und nicht mehr zwischen den sitzen im wagen kotzen wolltest. Natürlich helfe ich dir, mache auch die scheiben von innen sauber, habe einen neuen hochdruckreinger - das fluppt super damit. Du brauchst dich nicht bewegen dabei, dass mache ich alles, denn es mir eine freude, wenn ich dich von den sitzen blase.:q  

@ Jürgen Breithardt
Verstehe ich nicht, mit dem link der super ist  
Wie ich schon per pn dir mitgeteilt habe , inge hat es gelesen mach keine umstände deswegen.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Hechtkiller2009 schrieb:


> Hast Du ein Problem? Sonst kannst Du dir solche Kommentare getrost sparen!



spass muss sein , also wein nicht gleich. war doch ne normale frage, weil ich dich schon lange nicht mehr gelesen habe


@otto: ja das doch gut, zur not wenn du das nicht alleine packst kann uwe dir ja noch helfen. hahahaha


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> Rainer, das ist normal in hvide sande, bedenke - es ist das tor zur welt  Das kann ein angler jedoch alles bei den heringen gut machen - dieses ist in paris nicht der fall.
> Da hat der adac aber schlecht recherchiert, denn ich kenne ecken in europa, da ist es teurer. Jedoch ist es schon richtig, in dänemark sind die nebhenkosten teurer als in deutschland. Man kann die länder auch nicht vergleichen, da hier ganz andere steuern anfallen.
> In dänemark kann man jedoch sehr preiswert seinen urlaub verbringen - denn die meisten feriengäste bringen alles mit von deutschland und belegen ein haus mit 6 personen für 360 euro die woche - das ist pro person 60 euro, haustiere sind auch noch dabei - da muss man lange suchen in europa. Ich kenne viele länder, aber kaum ein land, wo dieses möglich ist.
> In anderen ländern muss man parkgebühren am strand bezahlen, in deutschland - nach kaiserlicher art - noch kurtaxe, dass man z.b. auf der insel amrum von dorf zu dorf, noch kein wegezoll genommen hat, wundert mich.
> ...


----------



## Sparky1337 (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

joa manche wissen nich wann schluss ist mit fisch...


----------



## j.Breithardt (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Sparky1337 schrieb:


> joa manche wissen nich wann schluss ist mit fisch...


 



*                     ?* *??*

Was willst du damit aussagen? #c

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Uwe_H (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> *                     ?* *??*
> 
> Was willst du damit aussagen? #c
> 
> ...



Dass die Weltmeere überfischt werden? #c


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Dass die Weltmeere überfischt werden? #c



bring nen poliertuch mit|supergri


----------



## j.Breithardt (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Dass die Weltmeere überfischt werden? #c


 



Oder zuviel Fisch gegessen und "gereihert"? #c
Wie dem auch sei,interessant ists allemal.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Uwe_H (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> bring nen poliertuch mit|supergri



Ich hab noch Chips für die Waschanlage inklusive Innenreinigung, die werde ich nach dem Urlaub bemühen. Und für die schnelle Urlaubsaussaugung kann ich Dir vor Ort nen Tipp geben.




j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Oder zuviel Fisch gegessen und "gereihert"? #c
> Wie dem auch sei,interessant ists allemal.
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen |wavey:



Interessant? Ja! Aber: Irgendwie auch wieder belanglos. Ich kann mich im Urlaub auch anderweitig als nur mit Heringen beschäftigen. :m


----------



## j.Breithardt (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Ich hab noch Chips für die Waschanlage inklusive Innenreinigung, die werde ich nach dem Urlaub bemühen. Und für die schnelle Urlaubsaussaugung kann ich Dir vor Ort nen Tipp geben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Ohne Frage,

überlege schon,ob ich außer der Lachsspinne überhaupt eine
andere Rute mitnehmen soll.|kopfkrat

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## wulliw (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

moin moin#h#h

wie sieht es denn nun aus mit aktuellen fängen von hering und hornis ??#c

wir starten am donnerstag richtung HS und freuen uns schon . hoffentlich ist noch fisch da. über aktuelle fangberichte würde ich mich doch schon sehr freuen.

vieleicht trifft man sich ja in HS beim fischen. ich fahre einen schwarzen PEUGEOT mit Hannover kennzeichen . einen WERDER BREMEN und einen ANGELPARK THÖNSE aufkleber auf der heckseite.

 bis die tage. gruß wulli#h#h


----------



## Tim1983 (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



wulliw schrieb:


> moin moin#h#h
> 
> wie sieht es denn nun aus mit aktuellen fängen von hering und hornis ??#c
> 
> ...



Würde mich auch interessieren wie es mit den Fischen in und um HS aussieht, montag geht es für 2 Wochen los.


----------



## hechtflosse (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Moin, Moin,

waren gerade vom 25.5. - 29.05. in Hvide Sande. Heringe
und Hornis sind noch reichlich vorhanden. Jedoch sind die Fangmöglichkeiten je nach Schleusenöffnung sehr unterschiedlich. Bei geöffneter Schleuse gab es wenig Fisch. Auf der Fjordseite haben wir innerhalb einer Stunde gut 20 Hornis (zum Räuchern) gefangen. :m

Dazwischen waren wir in der Put and Take Anlage in Sondervig (super gepflegt mit gutem Besatz). Hatten dort innerhalb 4 Stunden 10 Forellen zwischen 1,5 -  2 kg gefangen.

Gruß und Petri #h #h


----------



## Tim1983 (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



hechtflosse schrieb:


> Moin, Moin,
> 
> waren gerade vom 25.5. - 29.05. in Hvide Sande. Heringe
> und Hornis sind noch reichlich vorhanden. Jedoch sind die Fangmöglichkeiten je nach Schleusenöffnung sehr unterschiedlich. Bei geöffneter Schleuse gab es wenig Fisch. Auf der Fjordseite haben wir innerhalb einer Stunde gut 20 Hornis (zum Räuchern) gefangen. :m
> ...




Vielen Dank für die Infos #6


----------



## wulliw (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

vielen dank für die guten infos. dann können wir ja kommen und zuschlagen. natürlich im normalen rahmen. also nur das, was auch verwertet werden kann zum eigenen bedarf !!!!!

bis donnerstag denne .  
gruß wulli aus hannover#h#h


----------



## Tim1983 (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



wulliw schrieb:


> vielen dank für die guten infos. dann können wir ja kommen und zuschlagen. natürlich im normalen rahmen. also nur das, was auch verwertet werden kann zum eigenen bedarf !!!!!
> 
> bis donnerstag denne .
> gruß wulli aus hannover#h#h



Hey Wulli,
wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe bist Du ab Donnerstag vor Ort.
Ich komme wie gesagt am Montag für 2 Wochen, evtl. kann man ja mal zusammen ein paar ReFos auf die Schuppen legen  . Du kannst dich ja mal melden.

Schöne Grüße
Tim #h


----------



## mottejm (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Tim1983 schrieb:


> Hey Wulli,
> wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe bist Du ab Donnerstag vor Ort.
> Ich komme wie gesagt am Montag für 2 Wochen, evtl. kann man ja mal zusammen ein paar ReFos auf die Schuppen legen  . Du kannst dich ja mal melden.
> 
> ...



Hallo Jungs,
Auch danke für mal wieder sinnvolle Antworten.
Ich hatte schon Angst die Fische haben sich alle totgelacht.
Ab Samstag werden wir auch unser Glück versuchen.
Man sieht sich, schwarzer Espace Nummer DZ.
Lasst bis dahin noch ein paar Hornies und Heringe da.

Gibt es eigentlich schon Makrelentouren, für Makrelen von der Mole wird es noch zu bald sein, oder?

Motte

Motte


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Otto : hatte gestern angerufen, inge hatte dich aber nicht gefunden. meld du dich mal wenn zeit hast

nur noch 7 tage und 15 stunden


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> @ Otto : hatte gestern angerufen, inge hatte dich aber nicht gefunden. meld du dich mal wenn zeit hast
> 
> *nur noch 7 tage und 15 stunden*


 


Und dann,Diät ? |kopfkrat

Gruß
Jürgen|wavey:


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Und dann,Diät ? |kopfkrat
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen|wavey:



ey alter mann die mache ich schon die ganze zeit. 15 kilo weniger seit januar.

mfg


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> ey alter mann die mache ich schon die ganze zeit. 15 kilo weniger seit januar.
> 
> mfg


 


Rechter oder linker Nasenflügel? |engel:

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Rechter oder linker Nasenflügel? |engel:
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen |wavey:



bauchnabel und zehen geschnitten


----------



## Angelprofesor (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> bauchnabel und zehen geschnitten


 

:k Also, radikal Kur !!!. #g


Grüß 

        Vladi


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Angelprofesor schrieb:


> :k Also, radikal Kur !!!. #g
> 
> 
> Grüß
> ...




und wie hihihi


----------



## wulliw (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

mal ein kurzbericht von mir von heute abend. 

um 18 uhr an der schleuse gewesen und mich für die rechte seite entschieden. (wenn man von der schleuse  richtung NS schaut)

es war recht schwer an fisch zu kommen. hering war zwar da. aber nicht in massen. also versuch auf horni. blinker ohne drilling drann und rot-gelben faden. einige bisse gehabt , aber leider keinen verwertet. war mein erster versuch auf diese art auf horni.

hervorzuheben heute war allerdings die promillefraktion oben auf den podest. von der gruppe war wohl keiner unter 2,0.

und geworfen wurde dahin, wohin das blei wollte. danke nochmal für die besch.... würfe von euch#q#q#q#q


----------



## Angelprofesor (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

#h Danke für dein super Bericht, aber das ende ist schön bekannt, wenn die Promille Aspiranten an werke sind ist alles klaer. Wünsche dir noch viel spass und Petri heil, und wenn irgend wie möglich ohne Alkohollisierten " angelfreunden". #h


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

oh und ich bin erst ende nächste woche da. obs da überhaupt noch heringe gibts


----------



## Steffen1896 (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Moin moin,
war die letzten 2 Wochen vor Ort. Da es das erste mal für mich war, hat es etwas gedauert bis ich den Bogen mit den Heringen raus hatte. Mein Fazit lautet, einfach geil. Nette Leute getroffen, ordentlich Heringe gefangen, meine Frau mit dem Angelvirus infiziert und einfach Spaß gehabt.
Am letzten Tag hab ich es erst nochmal auf Hering probiert aber festgestellt das es nicht so wirklich lief. Also Wasserkugel montiert und eben auf Hornis geangelt. 2Stück sicher gelandet. War aber etwas erstaunt als ich mir die "anderen" Horniangeler angeschaut habe. Blinker ran, auswerfen und immer schön reißen. Das war sehr erfolgreich. Zumindest  für die, die das Angeln nennen.
Werde im Herbst wieder hinfahren. War Klasse
Gruß Steffen


----------



## Tim1983 (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



wulliw schrieb:


> mal ein kurzbericht von mir von heute abend.
> 
> um 18 uhr an der schleuse gewesen und mich für die rechte seite entschieden. (wenn man von der schleuse  richtung NS schaut)
> 
> ...





Steffen1896 schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> war die letzten 2 Wochen vor Ort. Da es das erste mal für mich war, hat es etwas gedauert bis ich den Bogen mit den Heringen raus hatte. Mein Fazit lautet, einfach geil. Nette Leute getroffen, ordentlich Heringe gefangen, meine Frau mit dem Angelvirus infiziert und einfach Spaß gehabt.
> Am letzten Tag hab ich es erst nochmal auf Hering probiert aber festgestellt das es nicht so wirklich lief. Also Wasserkugel montiert und eben auf Hornis geangelt. 2Stück sicher gelandet. War aber etwas erstaunt als ich mir die "anderen" Horniangeler angeschaut habe. Blinker ran, auswerfen und immer schön reißen. Das war sehr erfolgreich. Zumindest  für die, die das Angeln nennen.
> Werde im Herbst wieder hinfahren. War Klasse
> Gruß Steffen




Hey Andreas, 
genau das gleiche Spiel mussten wir uns im April an der Schleuse angucken, ist ja bekannt das die meisten da eher zum saufen anstatt zum vernünftigen Angeln nach HS fahren #d , darum wollte ich ja auch in den nächsten 2 Wochen ab Montag ja auch eher auf Refos und auf Barsche am Fjord angeln.

Hey Steffen,
vielen Dank für deinen Bericht, hauptsache Dir und deiner Freundin hat es Spaß gemacht #6 .

Schöne Grüße
Tim


----------



## wulliw (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

hallo#h

so, heute abend der nächste versuch.

diesmal auf platte und co. heute versuche ich es an der rechten hafeneinahrt. vieleicht geht da auch noch was auf hering und horni. werde ich mal nebenbei versuchen. 

ich werde dann mal heute abend berichten.

bis denne|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Steffen1896 (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo,
ein kleiner Nachtrag nachdem ich gerade mit Räuchern fertig bin. Die Bücklinge sind wunderbar geworden, nur die Hornis sind mir leider ein klein wenig zu trocken geraten. Aber geschmacklich wirklich gut. Die Nachbarschaft freut sich auch, da jeder mindestens 10 geräucherte Heringe als "Geruchsbelästigungsentschädigung" bekommen hat.
Und mir ist noch eingefallen, falls jemand von euch vor hat in nächster Zeit in Nörre Nebel  am Forellenpuff vorbei zu schauen, lasst es. Der See, damit meine ich die etwas zu groß geratene Badewanne ist ziemlich Tot.
Machts gut.
Steffen


----------



## Tim1983 (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Steffen1896 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ein kleiner Nachtrag nachdem ich gerade mit Räuchern fertig bin. Die Bücklinge sind wunderbar geworden, nur die Hornis sind mir leider ein klein wenig zu trocken geraten. Aber geschmacklich wirklich gut. Die Nachbarschaft freut sich auch, da jeder mindestens 10 geräucherte Heringe als "Geruchsbelästigungsentschädigung" bekommen hat.
> Und mir ist noch eingefallen, falls jemand von euch vor hat in nächster Zeit in Nörre Nebel  am Forellenpuff vorbei zu schauen, lasst es. Der See, damit meine ich die etwas zu groß geratene Badewanne ist ziemlich Tot.
> Machts gut.
> Steffen



Hey Steffen,
meinst Du den Kløvergården Put and take aus Norre Nebel? Oder einen anderen?

@Wulli
Da bin ich ja schon gespannt auf deinen Bericht heute abend. Übermorgen gehts los  .

Schöne Grüße
Tim #h


----------



## wulliw (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

hallo.|wavey:|wavey:

hier nun ein wirklicher kurzbericht von heute.

auf grund einige bisse und ständig leere haken. also nichts.

auf der guten alten sbiro rute mit garnele bestückt 2 schöne hornis. 

ich schätze aber auch mal, das die baggerarbeiten in der hafeneinfahrt einiges dazu tun ,das dort nicht soooo viel läuft

mal schauen was morgen geht. 
bis denne#h#h


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hat jemand von euch aktuelle Bilder der Baumaßnahmen?
Würde gerne mal die aktuelle Situation an der Mole sehen.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Tim1983 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



wulliw schrieb:


> hallo.|wavey:|wavey:
> 
> hier nun ein wirklicher kurzbericht von heute.
> 
> ...



Hey Andreas,
könntest Du bitte was zum aktuellen Wetter in DK schreiben?


----------



## wulliw (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

moin tim.|wavey:|wavey:

das wetter ist einfach nur geil. leichter wind bei 20grad und sonne pur. so, wie man sich urlaub vorstellt:vik::vik:


----------



## Tim1983 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



wulliw schrieb:


> moin tim.|wavey:|wavey:
> 
> das wetter ist einfach nur geil. leichter wind bei 20grad und sonne pur. so, wie man sich urlaub vorstellt:vik::vik:



Mahlzeit,
das hört sich doch super an, dann freue ich mich umso mehr auf morgen :vik:  :vik: . #h


----------



## GuruSven (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo kann mir einer mal genau sagen wo ich angeln darv bei Bork Have? Links vom Fjord sind ja ne mege Seen und Flüsse oder Bäche war da noch nie?


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch aktuelle Bilder der Baumaßnahmen?
> Würde gerne mal die aktuelle Situation an der Mole sehen.
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen |wavey:


 



*Erledigt,habe alle Infos die ich brauche.*

Gruß
Jürgen|wavey:


----------



## sCoPeXx (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

ohjee darf man da überhaupt noch auf der Nordmole Fischen ??? bin ja im August oben und wollte eigentlich den Makrelen nachstellen..... nja ht  mal schauen was da dann so geht


----------



## carpfreak1990 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hey Patrick, 

So weit ich das weiss sind die Molen gesperrt, ich weiss jetzt nicht wie lange. Ich glaube du solltest dir vllt mal überlegen eine makrelentour zumachen. Das wäre die einzigste möglichkeit wenn die Molen gesperrt sind, ausser du kaufst sie dir im laden. Wenn du Info brauchst schreib mich einfach an.

@Tim 

Wenn wir nicht mehr schreiben, viel spass in HS und der Skjern. Also lass mir bitte noch paar Fische drin .

gruß
Jonas


----------



## mottejm (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo,
Wir waren heute 5 Stunden an der Schleussen.
Erst ging gar nix, mit den Paternostern von zu Hause.
Die Nachbardänen haben mit größeren Hacken geangelt und gut Hornies erwischt, habe ich dann auch versucht.
Und siehe da wir haben 29 Hornies 
Und 6 Heringe im Eis.:vik::vik::vik:
Der Besuchernadrang war auch überschaubar. Es gab immer Platz und keine an- oder volltrunkenen
Fazit: Die Heringe sind fast weg:c:c Hornies werden auf der NS Seite mit Paternoster und auf der Fjordseite auf Posse mit Köder gefangen.#6
Weiter draussen sitzen einige und gehen auf Plattfisch. Haben wohl was gefangen, wenn auch nicht viel.
Wetter ist mit ca. 20 Grad und Sonne pur, dazu noch eine frische Priese von der See, ein Traum.
Macht Spass.#h#h

Motte


----------



## mottejm (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Hey Patrick,
> 
> So weit ich das weiss sind die Molen gesperrt, ich weiss jetzt nicht wie lange. Ich glaube du solltest dir vllt mal überlegen eine makrelentour zumachen. Das wäre die einzigste möglichkeit wenn die Molen gesperrt sind, ausser du kaufst sie dir im laden. Wenn du Info brauchst schreib mich einfach an.
> 
> ...



Hy, die Nordmole war Gestern Abend offen. Aber an der Einfahrt wird gerade gebackert. Das mögen die Fische wohl nicht so.

Hat jemand ne Ahnung: Gibts schon Makrelentouren und wer bietet die an.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



mottejm schrieb:


> Hy, die Nordmole war Gestern Abend offen. Aber an der Einfahrt wird gerade gebackert. Das mögen die Fische wohl nicht so.
> 
> Hat jemand ne Ahnung: Gibts schon Makrelentouren und wer bietet die an.


 
Hey, 

Jetzt gibt noch keine Touren soweit ich weiss, ich meinte ja nur das er sich das im August überlegen sollte. Angeboten werden sie von Kott frid MS Solea und der MS Fyrholm, bei der Fyrholm wird du dich nur übers internet und telefonisch anmelden können.

Soweit ich das gelesen habe, haben/sollten die Bauarbeiten im Mai begonnen, und die Molen sollten gesperrt werden. Aber solange die nur Baggern werden die wohl nicht geschlossen. Aber wenn sie mit dem Abriss/Neubau beginnen werden sie wohl geschlossen.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

oh oh dann gibts für mich wohl dieses jahr wieder kein hering


----------



## mottejm (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> oh oh dann gibts für mich wohl dieses jahr wieder kein hering



Manna mal schauen,
Gestern Abend hatten einige schon volle Eimer, heute war die Schleussen den kompletten Tag offen, da war es auch im März schon schwierig.
Ich Berichte weiter

Motte


----------



## Tim1983 (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hey Jonas,
vielen Dank! Klar lass ich Dir ein paar Fische da  . Du hättest ja auch mitkommen können, aber ging ja leider nicht.
Ich schicke Dir wie versprochen Fotos, wenn ich denn einen Grund habe um welche zu machen :vik: .
Wir hören voneinander, ich bin dann ca. in 4-5 Stunden da! :vik: :vik: #h


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

hallo sagt mal brauche ich jetzt ein gültigen perso für den grenzübertritt ? meiner ist seit 2008 abgelaufen und ich habe normal kein bock nen neuen zu holen ??

mfg


----------



## Michael_05er (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Solltest Du aber. Schau mal hier: http://bundesrecht.juris.de/pauswg/__1.html
Der Ausweis, den man besitzen muss, sollte auch gültig sein (auch wenns da nicht steht...). Also besser mal einen neuen holen! Sonst brauchst Du ihn mal und stehst doof da, weil er nicht mehr gültig ist.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Solltest Du aber. Schau mal hier: http://bundesrecht.juris.de/pauswg/__1.html
> Der Ausweis, den man besitzen muss, sollte auch gültig sein (auch wenns da nicht steht...). Also besser mal einen neuen holen! Sonst brauchst Du ihn mal und stehst doof da, weil er nicht mehr gültig ist.
> Grüße,
> Michael



das ich ein gültigen ausweiss brauche weiss ich, wollte jetzt mal wissen ob die an den grenzen nach dänemark jetzt kontrolle machen

mfg


----------



## wulliw (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

an der grenze war weit und breit keine kontrolle zu sehen:q:q

also freundlich und nett aussehen, licht an und durch:q:q

gruß wulli#h#h


----------



## Uwe_H (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



wulliw schrieb:


> an der grenze war weit und breit keine kontrolle zu sehen:q:q
> 
> also freundlich und nett aussehen, licht an und durch:q:q
> 
> gruß wulli#h#h



Licht an klappt, der Rest dürfte schwierig werden...#h:vik:#6|bigeyes:l


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

so perso geholt

mfg


----------



## wulliw (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

moin moin |wavey:|wavey:

ich bin am überlegen ob ich am donnerstag mal einen versuch in der skjern au starte. doch leider lese ich darüber garnichts mehr. da ich dort noch nie war, wäre es schön wenn mir mal jemand tipps und aktuelle fangberichte geben könnte. 

ich danke euch schon mal im vorraus#6#6

euer wulli#h#h


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



wulliw schrieb:


> moin moin |wavey:|wavey:
> 
> ich bin am überlegen ob ich am donnerstag mal einen versuch in der skjern au starte. doch leider lese ich darüber garnichts mehr. da ich dort noch nie war, wäre es schön wenn mir mal jemand tipps und aktuelle fangberichte geben könnte.
> 
> ...


 


Hallo Wulli,#h

habe vor einer guten Woche noch mit Costas darüber gesprochen.Da war das Kontigent der großen Lachse
noch nicht ausgeschöpft,dürfte aber nicht mehr lange 
dauern,dass die großen zu sind.:m
Ansonsten rufe Costas doch selber mal an und gib aktuellen
Bericht.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> hallo sagt mal brauche ich jetzt ein gültigen perso für den grenzübertritt ? meiner ist seit 2008 abgelaufen und ich habe normal kein bock nen neuen zu holen ??
> 
> mfg


 



Fabi,du alte Dumpfbacke #h

Wie willst du ohne Perso deine Makrele anmelden?#q


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## mottejm (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo Jungs,
Tagesbericht:
Am morgen 2 Stunden Forellenpuff in Aagap südlich von Hvide. Nix gefangen. Es waren mind. 10 Angler da, keiner hat was gefangen.
Nach dem Mittagessen 1,5 Stunden an die Schleusse.
2 Hornies und 12 Heringe. Heringe war heut OK.

Ach ja alle Jammern immer die Hornies haben zu viele Gräten.
Klar das ist kein Filett, aber so schlimm ist es nicht und die Schmecken echt Klasse. Einfach in Mehl gewendet und in die Pfanne, ebenso die Heringe.
Geht nicht besser

Motte


----------



## carpfreak1990 (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hey Tim, 

Ich danke dir sehr, das du wenigstens einen fisch drin lässt. Ja mitgekommen wäre ich schon gerne, aber wie gesagt war bissn kurzfristig und ich musste ja noch die gesellenprüfung machen und dann ging das ja leider nich. Ich wünsch dir oben viel spass, ich werde hier die Zander für dich mit ärgern.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Fabi,du alte Dumpfbacke #h
> 
> Wie willst du ohne Perso deine Makrele anmelden?#q
> 
> ...



ja ich weiss, ich hab mir ja ein geholt. mist habe schlechte nachricht vom kumpel bekommen, der wollte ja mit in den urlaub. jetzt liegt seine mutter im krankenhaus. naja dann haben wir ne 240 qm bude für 3 leute alleine

mfg


----------



## wulliw (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

hallo und moin moin|wavey:|wavey:

heute war ich mal mit boardie TIM 1983 an der skjern au und haben es mal auf lachs versucht. leider ohne erfolg:c:c

außer uns waren noch einige andere angler unterwegs. fast alle mit fliege. allerdings auch ohne sichtbaren efolg. 

gegen abend haben wir es dann noch einmal im fjord auf barsche versucht. bei mit mit einigermaßen erfolg. 11stk in 2 std. keine  riesen dabei. aber imerhin. tim hatte leider weniger glück. bzw garkeins.

aber es war dennoch ein sehr schöner tag. auch das fischen in der skjern au war sehr schön und lehrreich.#6#6 hätte ja auch klappen können. donnerstag geht es dann mal wieder nach HS.

mal schauen was der hering und die hornis machen. vieleicht haben die ja mehr lust auf unsere köder.

wir lassen uns da mal überraschen.

bis denne und die tage.
euer wulli|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Angler@Rouven (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo zusammen, 

Ich hätte mal eine Frage zu Dänemark, da ich, mein Vater
Und mein Opa nächstes Jahr im Frühjahr dort hinfahren wollen.

Wo sind die besten angelstellen? Welche Fische fängt man dort und wie am besten? 
Wir wollen vom Strand aus und auch mal aufs Meer hinaus fahren und angeln, Wo wir unsere Wohnung mieten wollen wir aufgrund der Angelstelle entscheiden.

Ich hoffe auf viele gute Tipps 

Danke schonmal

MfG rouven


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Angler@Rouven schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Ich hätte mal eine Frage zu Dänemark, da ich, mein Vater
> Und mein Opa nächstes Jahr im Frühjahr dort hinfahren wollen.
> ...



hallo wenn du dir diesen thread mal durchliest wirst du antworten auf deine fragen bekommen.

mfg


----------



## Michael_05er (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Angler@Rouven schrieb:


> Wo sind die besten angelstellen? Welche Fische fängt man dort und wie am besten? Wir wollen vom Strand aus und auch mal aufs Meer hinaus fahren und angeln,


 
Hallo rouven,
zu Dänemark gehöern (laut Wikipedia) 443 namentlich genannte Inseln, es hat eine 7314 km lange Küste. Da gibt es viel, viel Platz zum angeln. Bevor Ihr Euch für eine Region entscheidet, solltet Ihr Euch genauer überlegen, wie, wo und auf was ihr angeln wollt. Wollt Ihr bevorzugt im Süßwasser oder im Salzwasser angeln? Ostsee oder der Nordsee? Auf Lachse und Forellen oder auf Hechte und Barsche? Oder Plattfische in der Brandung? Oder im Frühjahr auf Meerforellen? Oder Heringe und Hornhechte? Wollt Ihr nur mal kurz aufs Meer oder eine mehrtägige Kuttertour machen? Wie lange wollt Ihr überhaupt nach Dänemark?

Je nachdem, wie Du diese Fragen beantwortest kann man Dir andere Gegenden empfehlen. Wir reden hier von einem ganzen Land, in dem man (fast) überall prima angeln kann. Hvide Sande ist eine Region, in der man viele schöne Möglichkeiten hat, aber für einiges gibt es doch geeignetere Plätze. Für Kuttertouren auf der Ostsee kann ich Hvide Sande z.B. absolut nicht empfehlen  Für Meerforellenfischerei im März auch nicht.

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Wulli,#h
> 
> habe vor einer guten Woche noch mit Costas darüber gesprochen.Da war das Kontigent der großen Lachse
> noch nicht ausgeschöpft,dürfte aber nicht mehr lange
> ...


Das Kontingent für die grossen Lachse (>75 cm) ist seit letzten Freitag "zu".
Deswegen ist auch das Gewicht des gestern gefangenen Lachses von 118 cm nicht bekannt da er released wurde.

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Angler@Rouven (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Hallo rouven,
> zu Dänemark gehöern (laut Wikipedia) 443 namentlich genannte Inseln, es hat eine 7314 km lange Küste. Da gibt es viel, viel Platz zum angeln. Bevor Ihr Euch für eine Region entscheidet, solltet Ihr Euch genauer überlegen, wie, wo und auf was ihr angeln wollt. Wollt Ihr bevorzugt im Süßwasser oder im Salzwasser angeln? Ostsee oder der Nordsee? Auf Lachse und Forellen oder auf Hechte und Barsche? Oder Plattfische in der Brandung? Oder im Frühjahr auf Meerforellen? Oder Heringe und Hornhechte? Wollt Ihr nur mal kurz aufs Meer oder eine mehrtägige Kuttertour machen? Wie lange wollt Ihr überhaupt nach Dänemark?
> 
> Je nachdem, wie Du diese Fragen beantwortest kann man Dir andere Gegenden empfehlen. Wir reden hier von einem ganzen Land, in dem man (fast) überall prima angeln kann. Hvide Sande ist eine Region, in der man viele schöne Möglichkeiten hat, aber für einiges gibt es doch geeignetere Plätze. Für Kuttertouren auf der Ostsee kann ich Hvide Sande z.B. absolut nicht empfehlen  Für Meerforellenfischerei im März auch nicht.
> ...



Hi Micheal,

-Also wir wollen ca 5-7 Tage Urlaub machen und wollen ca 2 tage auf dem Meer Hochseeangeln oder vielleicht auch öfter, die anderen Tage wollen wir am Strand von der küste aus angeln. Ich habe gehört das es an der Ostsee von meer aus stiller sein soll als auf der Nordsee, da wir Anfänger sind finde ich die ostsee besser.

-Wenn wir mit dem Boot draussen sind wollen wir fische fangen so in der größe wie ein Dorsch, also keine Flundern, Forellen oder Hornhechte, ich dachte erher so an Lengen,Köhler und Dorsche.

-Was wir vom Strand aus angeln ist uns eigentlich egal hauptsache wir fangen was .

Ich hoffe die Informationen reichen und ihr oder du kannst mir noch ein paar tipps geben.

Danke 

MfG Rouven.


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Angler@Rouven schrieb:


> Hi Micheal,
> 
> -Also wir wollen ca 5-7 Tage Urlaub machen und wollen *ca 2 tage auf dem Meer Hochseeangeln oder vielleicht auch öfter,* die anderen Tage wollen wir am Strand von der küste aus angeln. Ich habe gehört das es an der Ostsee von meer aus stiller sein soll als auf der Nordsee, da wir Anfänger sind finde ich die ostsee besser.
> 
> ...


 



Rouven,#h

die Kutterpreise an der dän. Nordsee kennt ihr?
Könnte ansonsten große Augen geben.
Plant mal für eine 21 Std.Tour (ist fangtechnisch angebracht),
ca. 150€ pro Tag und Nase ein.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Angler@Rouven schrieb:


> Hi Micheal,
> 
> -Also wir wollen ca 5-7 Tage Urlaub machen und wollen ca 2 tage auf dem Meer Hochseeangeln oder vielleicht auch öfter, die anderen Tage wollen wir am Strand von der küste aus angeln. Ich habe gehört das es an der Ostsee von meer aus stiller sein soll als auf der Nordsee, da wir Anfänger sind finde ich die ostsee besser.
> 
> ...


Du hast recht, dass die Ostsee etwas ruhiger ist als die Nordsee allerdings kannst Du dir Köhler und Leng im allgemeinen (bis auf seltene Ausnahmen) in der Ostsee "abschminken". auch wenn die Ostsee ruhiger ist, ist allerdings auch KEIN Ententeich, Sicherheit an Bord muss erste Priorität sein!
Meist wird vom Kutter oder gemietetem Boot Dorsch und auch Wittlinge gefangen.
Für einen Anfänger würde ich die Insel Langeland empfehlen weil sie logistisch für Angler sehr gut erschlossen  (Kutter, Bootsvermietung, Angelgeschäfte mit Beratung) und gut erreichbar ist.
Man fängt vom Boot aus Dorsche, Wittlinge, *schöne *Plattfische und von der Küste Meerforellen, Plattfische ab und an Dorsch und in der Saison (April-Juni) auch sehr gut Hornhechte.
Gute Beratung, Geräte und Köder bekommst Du unter anderem im Angelzentrum Langeland (http://www.angelcentrum.dk/index_angelcentrum.htm) in Spodsbjerg, Boote kannst Du bei IBI mieten (http://www.bootsverleih.dk/) ebenfalls in Spodsbjerg.
Es gibt auch einen Extra-Thread speziell zu Langeland hier im Anglerboard http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=206577

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Angler@Rouven (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Rouven,#h
> 
> die Kutterpreise an der dän. Nordsee kennt ihr?
> Könnte ansonsten große Augen geben.
> ...



Also ob Nord- oder Ostsee wissen wir noch nicht, wir wollen das nehmen wo es nicht so schwer ist und für Anfänger besser geeignet ist.

Zu den Bootspreisen... ist das echt überall so teuer ? oder könnte man auch z.b eine Bootstour machen die etwas teurer ist und dann die anderen Tage sich vielleicht ein Boot mieten wo man keinen Schein brauch und selber raus fahren?

Gruß Rouven #6


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Angler@Rouven schrieb:


> Also ob Nord- oder Ostsee wissen wir noch nicht, wir wollen das nehmen wo es nicht so schwer ist und für Anfänger besser geeignet ist.
> 
> Zu den Bootspreisen... ist das echt überall so teuer ? oder könnte man auch z.b eine Bootstour machen die etwas teurer ist und dann die anderen Tage sich vielleicht ein Boot mieten wo man keinen Schein brauch und selber raus fahren?
> 
> Gruß Rouven #6


 


An der Nordsee wirst du billiger nicht mit einem Kutter zu
vernünftigen Fangplätzen kommen.
Und Führerscheinfreie Leihboote gibt es überhaupt nicht.
Haltet euch als Anfänger lieber an die Ostsee.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> An der Nordsee wirst du billiger nicht mit einem Kutter zu
> vernünftigen Fangplätzen kommen.
> Und Führerscheinfreie Leihboote gibt es überhaupt nicht.
> Haltet euch als Anfänger lieber an die Ostsee.:m
> ...


Sehe ich genauso, als Anfänger mit einem Führerscheinfreien Boot auf die Nordsee rauszufahren (gibt es an der Nordsee ja eh nicht, nur an der Ostsee) grenzt an versuchten Selbstmord...das ist kein Witz! 
Die wirklich guten fängigen Gebiete an der Nordseeseite am weissen und speziell "Gelben Riff" liegen weeeeit draussen ("Nordsee ist Mordsee") und sollten nur mit Kuttern angefahren werden. Am gelben Riff von Hanstholm und Hirtshals aus brauchen die Kutter alleine für eine Strecke nach draussen 2,5 -3 h...deswegen "lohnen" sich da auch besonders die angebotenen Lang-Touren von 18-21 h. Da wird natürlich einiges an Sprit verbraucht und es müssen gewisse Sicherheitsstandards eingehalten werden (z. B. bei der Anzahl der Besatzung) , das macht das ganz recht teuer.
Auch die 6-8 h dauernden Kuttertouren auf der Ostsee kosten normalerweise schon zwischen 50 und 60 Euronen.

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Angler@Rouven (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Auch die 6-8 h dauernden Kuttertouren auf der Ostsee kosten normalerweise schon zwischen 50 und 60 Euronen.



Also dann werden wir wohl an der Ostsee angeln danke .

Und wenn an der Ostsee eine Kuttertour 50-60euro kostet werden wir das dann wohl 1-2 mal machen , fahren die dann auch zum gelben Riff raus? habe gehört da kann man sehr gut Fische und große fangen.

Könnt ihr mir vielleicht noch Orte an der Ostsee auf DK empfehlen wo man von der Küste gut aus angeln kann?

Weil wir wollen ja 1-2 Tage aufs Boot und dort dann Dorsche, Lengen, Köhler usw fangen und die anderen Tage am Strand angeln oder ein kleines Boot mieten zum selber raus fahren.

Welche stellen und welche Fische empfehlt ihr vom Ufer und vom Meer zum selber rausfahren ?

Gruß,

Rouven#h


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Angler@Rouven schrieb:


> Also dann werden wir wohl an der Ostsee angeln danke .
> 
> Und wenn an der Ostsee eine Kuttertour 50-60euro kostet werden wir das dann wohl 1-2 mal machen , fahren die dann auch zum gelben Riff raus? habe gehört da kann man sehr gut Fische und große fangen.
> 
> ...


Nein die fahren von der Ostsee nicht ans gelbe Riff raus, das liegt wie schon gesagt in der *Nordsee!*
Wie schon oben in meinem Post 1776 empfehle ich Euch die Ostsee-Insel Langeland, dort gibt es Kutter und Boote zum selbstfahren.
*Wie auch dort schon geschrieben könnt Ihr Euch in der Ostsee Köhler und Leng als Zielfisch "von der Backe wischen", die sind in der Ostsee äusserst selten.*
Was die Angelstellen auf Langeland angeht, so studiere erstens den Thread LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte

Für die Vorbereitung auf Langeland und seine Angelplätze empfehlenswert ist auch das Büchlein der "Rapsbande" über Langeland (http://www.der-angelfuehrer.de/SID=.../index.php?screen=dstore.item.details&PID=344 )für € 12,95.

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Angler@Rouven schrieb:


> Also dann werden wir wohl an der Ostsee angeln danke .
> 
> *Und wenn an der Ostsee eine Kuttertour 50-60euro kostet werden wir das dann wohl 1-2 mal machen , fahren die dann auch zum gelben Riff raus?* habe gehört da kann man sehr gut Fische und große fangen.
> 
> ...


 


Kommt auf dein Verhandlungsgeschick mit dem Kaptain an.
Ihr werdet dann halt 4-5 Tage unterwegs sein.
Ob er das für 50€ macht?|peinlich


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Noch eine gute Möglichkeit an der Ostsee für Anfänger wäre der "Kleine Belt", da empfehle ich mal einen Kontakt mit dem Campingplatz Gl.Aalbo (http://gl-aalbo.dk/p7.asp) , die haben Ferienhäuser, Boote und gute Beratung durch die netten Besitzer Klaus und Ketti ist inbegriffen.
Siehe auch hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=139640&highlight=Aalbo


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Nein die fahren von der Ostsee nicht ans gelbe Riff raus, das liegt wie schon gesagt in der *Nordsee!*
> Wie schon oben in meinem Post (1776) empfehle ich Euch die Ostsee-Insel Langeland, dort gibt es Kutter und Boote zum selbstfahren.
> Wie auch dort schon geschrieben könnt Ihr Euch in der Ostsee Köhler und Leng als Zielfisch "von der Backe wischen", die sind in der Ostsee äusserst selten.
> Was die stellen auf Langeland angeht so studiere erstens den Thread LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte
> ...


 




Axel,#h


lass es sein.So langsam wirds peinlich.Er weiß doch anscheinend gar nicht wovon er redet.|rolleyes
Vermutlich wird es ein Trip an einen Fopu werden.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Angler@Rouven (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@Jürgen 

Okay alles klar danke , ich werde mir die Seiten mal angucken und mich melden wenn ich noch Fragen habe .

MfG

Rouven


----------



## Michael_05er (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Angler@Rouven schrieb:


> Und wenn an der Ostsee eine Kuttertour 50-60euro kostet werden wir das dann wohl 1-2 mal machen , fahren die dann auch zum gelben Riff raus? habe gehört da kann man sehr gut Fische und große fangen.
> 
> Könnt ihr mir vielleicht noch Orte an der Ostsee auf DK empfehlen wo man von der Küste gut aus angeln kann?
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Rouven,
das Gelbe Riff liegt westlich von Nordjütland, also voll auf der Nordsee-Seite. Da wird von der Ostsee aus niemand hinfahren, außer er nimmt einen sehr langen Weg in Kauf, und dann wird das nicht billiger als von der Nordseeseite aus.

Mit dem "Boot mieten und selber rausfahren" solltet Ihr auch aufpassen, auch die Ostsee kann gefährlich sein, da müsst Ihr Euch z.B. entsprechend ausrüsten mit Überlebensanzügen etc. Auch das geht ins Geld.

Wann genau wollt Ihr denn fahren? Frühjahr ist ein dehnbarer Begriff. Einige Fische haben sehr klare Saisonzeiten, in denen es schon fast sträflich wäre, sie nicht zu befischen.

Ansonsten schlage ich vor, dass Du Dich ein wenig allgemeiner informierst über die Angelei in Dänemark, da finden sich viele informative Seiten, z.B. http://angeln-in-daenemark.de/index.html oder http://www.wrackangeln.de/angeln-daenemark0.0.html. Schau einfach mal im Netz herum, vielleicht auch mit Deinem Vater oder Opa zusammen.

Mefo-Schreck hat ja schon Langeland als Tipp genannt, der Langeland-Thread hier im Board hat schon 70 Seiten nur aus diesem Jahr. Lies da mal drin herum, da kannst Du bestimmt viel erfahren. Unter anderem kannst Du bestimmt erkennen, zu welcher Zeit welche Fische gefangen werden etc. 

Im Süßwasser wollt Ihr gar nicht angeln?

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Angler@Rouven (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Wann genau wollt Ihr denn fahren? Frühjahr ist ein dehnbarer Begriff. Einige Fische haben sehr klare Saisonzeiten, in denen es schon fast sträflich wäre, sie nicht zu befischen.
> 
> Im Süßwasser wollt Ihr gar nicht angeln?



Hey Michael,

Also wir wollen nächstes Jahr zwischen Anfang April und Mai los fahren das machen wir von unseren freien Tagen dann aus.

Und zu dem Süßwasser, was meinst du damit?^^

Gruß 

Rouven #h


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Axel,#h
> 
> 
> lass es sein.So langsam wird peinlich.*Er weiß doch anscheinend gar nicht wovon er redet.*|rolleyes
> ...


|supergri Das Gefühl habe ich auch|supergri
Manchmal muss man sich die Posts/Antworten eben *wirklich durchlesen* und auch mal auf einer Landkarte anschauen wo die Gebiete sind, das hat gewisse Vorteile 

Gruß
Axel/MeFo-Schreck


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Angler@Rouven schrieb:


> @Jürgen
> 
> Okay alles klar danke , *ich werde mir die Seiten mal angucken und mich melden wenn ich noch Fragen habe .*
> 
> ...


 


Mach das,#h

ein bischen Eigeninitiative hat noch keinem geschadet.


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Angler@Rouven (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> |supergri Das Gefühl habe ich auch|supergri
> Manchmal muss man sich die Posts/Antworten eben *wirklich durchlesen* und auch mal auf einer Landkarte anschauen wo die Gebiete sind, das hat gewisse Vorteile
> 
> Gruß
> Axel/MeFo-Schreck



Nein wir wollen nach Dänemark angeln xDD, 
Wohin weiß ich nur nochnicht, deswegen frage ich ja hier!


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Angler@Rouven schrieb:


> Hey Michael,
> 
> Also wir wollen nächstes Jahr zwischen Anfang April und Mai los fahren das machen wir von unseren freien Tagen dann aus.
> 
> ...


Zwischen Anfang April und Mai kann man in vielen dänischen Auen auch sehr gut auf Salmoniden (Meerforelle, Lachs) fischen, auch gute Hechtgewässer gibt es (Hecht is aber erst wieder "offen" ab 1. Mai (Schonzeit im April)
Am Meer ist an der Ostsee im April/Mai eine sehr gute Zeit auf Meerforelle und Hornhecht (Horni ab Ende April),
Plattfische eher nicht gut weil die da nach dem gerade beendetem Laichgeschäft noch recht dünn sind.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Angler@Rouven schrieb:


> Nein wir wollen nach Dänemark angeln xDD,
> Wohin weiß ich nur nochnicht, deswegen frage ich ja hier!


Jetzt wird's gerade lächerlich#d#d#q#q


----------



## Michael_05er (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Angler@Rouven schrieb:


> Hey Michael,
> 
> Also wir wollen nächstes Jahr zwischen Anfang April und Mai los fahren das machen wir von unseren freien Tagen dann aus.
> 
> ...


Naja, man kann in Dänemark nicht nur in Nord- oder Ostsee angeln, sondern auch in diversen Flüssen oder Bächen. Im April startet die Lachssaison, da ist es vielleicht auch interessant im Süßwasser zu fischen. Du hattest immer nur vom Meer und vom Strand gesprochen, deswegen meine Frage.

Grüße,
Michael

EDIT: Axel, Du Spielverderber, immer musst Du schneller antworten als ich


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> EDIT: Axel, Du Spielverderber, immer musst Du schneller antworten als ich


Ok , ich geh jetzt in die Ecke und schäme mich|supergri|supergri#h


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Rouven,#h

Dänemark liegt nördlich von Rom.:m


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Angler@Rouven (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

xDD so war das nicht gemeint xD^^

Haha ^^ wir haben ja ein Navi keine Angst xDD


----------



## Angler@Rouven (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Du hast recht, dass die Ostsee etwas ruhiger ist als die Nordsee allerdings kannst Du dir Köhler und Leng im allgemeinen (bis auf seltene Ausnahmen) in der Ostsee "abschminken". auch wenn die Ostsee ruhiger ist, ist allerdings auch KEIN Ententeich, Sicherheit an Bord muss erste Priorität sein!
> Meist wird vom Kutter oder gemietetem Boot Dorsch und auch Wittlinge gefangen.
> Für einen Anfänger würde ich die Insel Langeland empfehlen weil sie logistisch für Angler sehr gut erschlossen  (Kutter, Bootsvermietung, Angelgeschäfte mit Beratung) und gut erreichbar ist.
> Man fängt vom Boot aus Dorsche, Wittlinge, *schöne *Plattfische und von der Küste Meerforellen, Plattfische ab und an Dorsch und in der Saison (April-Juni) auch sehr gut Hornhechte.
> ...



Sorry,

das habe ich garnicht gesehen das du das geschrieben hast, deswegen habe ich mich wiederholt >.<

Danke nochmal

Mfg. Rouven


----------



## Harti (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> oh oh dann gibts für mich wohl dieses jahr wieder kein hering



@fabi
mach dir keine Gedanken, es werden noch Heringe da sein.#h Ich habe heute auf der Meerseite geangelt und Heringe gefangen die alle noch in Richtung Fjord zum ableichen gezogen sind. Es sind nicht die "Riesen" wie vor 6 Wochen und auch nicht die Massen, aber man kann noch genügend für den Eigenbedarf fangen. |rolleyes

Hornies kannst du auf beiden Seiten der Schleuse prima mit Fischfetzen oder Garnelen mit Pose beangeln. Sind noch schöne Exemplare dabei. Wer die harte Tour mag, nimmt ein Paternoster und zieht es kräftig durchs Oberwasser.#d Wird oft mit gutem Erfolg praktiziert, ist aber nicht mein Ding und bleibe weiter bei der Posenmontage. #6

Aufgrund der schwülen Witterung haben die Forellen an den FoPu`s in den letzten Tagen gebissen wie verrückt. Ich habe das Forellenangeln eingestellt um noch Platz für Heringe und Hornies in den Kühlboxen frei zu halten.

Zum Wetter: seit ca. 16.00 Uhr regnet es und die Luft hat sich auf 14°C abgekühlt. Ab morgen Vormittag soll die Sonne wieder Oberhand gewinnen und die Temperaturen wieder leicht ansteigen.#v

Viele Grüße
Torsten


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Aufgrund der schwülen Witterung haben die Forellen an den FoPu`s in den letzten Tagen gebissen wie verrückt. Ich habe das Forellenangeln eingestellt um noch Platz für Heringe und Hornies in den Kühlboxen frei zu halten.

Viele Grüße
Torsten[/QUOTE]



Hallo Torsten,#h

danke für den Bericht.#6
Solltest du Platzprobleme bekommen,dann kannst du den Fisch bei Otto einlagern.
Hole ihn dann Samstag ab.:m


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Harti (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo Torsten,#h

danke für den Bericht.#6
Solltest du Platzprobleme bekommen,dann kannst du den Fisch bei Otto einlagern.
Hole ihn dann Samstag ab.:m


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:[/QUOTE]

Hallo Jürgen,

die Kühltruhe hier im Haus hat 200l Fassungsvermögen und da ist noch etwas Luft. Das Problem ist der Transport nach Hause. Ich habe "nur" 3 Kühlboxen dabei. Und um ganz ehrlich zu sein, reichen mir die Forellen bis zum nächsten Urlaub aus. Ich mag die Forellen gerne recht frisch!|rolleyes

Otto ist arg am wirken und ich glaube momentan auf dem Weg nach Deutschland. 

Bist du ab Samstag vor Ort? Ich bleibe voraussichtlich bis Sonntag, da könnten wir uns ja noch treffen.#h

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Harti schrieb:


> Hallo Torsten,#h
> 
> danke für den Bericht.#6
> Solltest du Platzprobleme bekommen,dann kannst du den Fisch bei Otto einlagern.
> ...


 
Hallo Jürgen,

die Kühltruhe hier im Haus hat 200l Fassungsvermögen und da ist noch etwas Luft. Das Problem ist der Transport nach Hause. Ich habe "nur" 3 Kühlboxen dabei. Und um ganz ehrlich zu sein, reichen mir die Forellen bis zum nächsten Urlaub aus. Ich mag die Forellen gerne recht frisch!|rolleyes

Otto ist arg am wirken und ich glaube momentan auf dem Weg nach Deutschland. 

Bist du ab Samstag vor Ort? Ich bleibe voraussichtlich bis Sonntag, da könnten wir uns ja noch treffen.#h

Gruß
Torsten[/QUOTE]



Torsten,#h

wenn alles gut klappt,dann treffen wir uns.
Werde mich noch bei dir melden.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Harti schrieb:


> @fabi
> mach dir keine Gedanken, es werden noch Heringe da sein.#h Ich habe heute auf der Meerseite geangelt und Heringe gefangen die alle noch in Richtung Fjord zum ableichen gezogen sind. Es sind nicht die "Riesen" wie vor 6 Wochen und auch nicht die Massen, aber man kann noch genügend für den Eigenbedarf fangen. |rolleyes
> 
> Hornies kannst du auf beiden Seiten der Schleuse prima mit Fischfetzen oder Garnelen mit Pose beangeln. Sind noch schöne Exemplare dabei. Wer die harte Tour mag, nimmt ein Paternoster und zieht es kräftig durchs Oberwasser.#d Wird oft mit gutem Erfolg praktiziert, ist aber nicht mein Ding und bleibe weiter bei der Posenmontage. #6
> ...



schöner bericht. ok harti dann versuche ich doch nochw elche zu fangen. wir können uns ja sonntag oder so alle mal treffen

mfg


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> schöner bericht. ok harti dann versuche ich doch nochw elche zu fangen. *wir können uns ja sonntag oder so alle mal treffen*
> 
> mfg


 


Sollten wir in diesem Fall dann bis spätestens morgen Vor-
mittag planen.Bin danach nicht mehr erreichbar.


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## FangeNichts5 (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> schöner bericht. ok harti dann versuche ich doch nochw *elche* zu fangen. wir können uns ja sonntag oder so alle mal treffen
> 
> mfg


 

Moin! Was für Gerät braucht man da denn?|supergri

Dieses Jahr gehts für mich nun endgültig nicht nach HS, eigentlich wollten wir uns intensiv mit dem Molen beschäftigen aber auf Baustress haben wir keinen Bock, da können wir auch 2 Straßen weiter gehen#c


----------



## Michael_05er (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Moin! Was für Gerät braucht man da denn?|supergri


Brandungsrute und 250g Krallenblei wären mal einen Versuch wert:q

Dieses Jahr schaffen wir es auch nur eine Woche nach Otterndorf bei Cuxhaven. Nach HS sind uns 1000km für eine Woche einfach zu weit. Aber nächstes Jahr solls wieder werden, wir haben schon mal ein Häuschen reserviert und freuen uns jetzt schon. Ich werde nicht wie andere einen ständigen Countdown starten (jetzt noch nicht), aber heute ist es genau noch ein Jahr hin, daher:
*Noch 366 Tage bis Hvide Sande !*
(Ich hasse Schaltjahre)

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## FangeNichts5 (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Brandungsrute und 250g Krallenblei wären mal einen Versuch wert:q
> 
> Dieses Jahr schaffen wir es auch nur eine Woche nach *Otterndorf bei Cuxhaven*. Nach HS sind uns 1000km für eine Woche einfach zu weit. Aber nächstes Jahr solls wieder werden, wir haben schon mal ein Häuschen reserviert und freuen uns jetzt schon. Ich werde nicht wie andere einen ständigen Countdown starten (jetzt noch nicht), aber heute ist es genau noch ein Jahr hin, daher:
> *Noch 366 Tage bis Hvide Sande !*
> ...



Wenn du Bock auf ne Runde Friedfisch hast, meld dich mal bei mir, in Odisheim ist der Hadelner Kanal, gerade letztes WE habe ich da wieder abgeräumt|supergri


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Moin! Was für Gerät braucht man da denn?|supergri
> 
> Dieses Jahr gehts für mich nun endgültig nicht nach HS, eigentlich wollten wir uns intensiv mit dem Molen beschäftigen aber auf Baustress haben wir keinen Bock,* da können wir auch 2 Straßen weiter gehen*#c


 


Habt ihr da Molen?

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## FangeNichts5 (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Habt ihr da Molen?
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen |wavey:


nö, aber Baustress/lärm

Wenn die Molen fertig sind gehts auf jeden Fall wieder nach HS, dieses Jahr gehts wohl mal ein WE an die Bodden


----------



## Uwe_H (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Moin! Was für Gerät braucht man da denn?|supergri
> 
> Dieses Jahr gehts für mich nun endgültig nicht nach HS, eigentlich wollten wir uns intensiv mit dem Molen beschäftigen aber auf Baustress haben wir keinen Bock, da können wir auch 2 Straßen weiter gehen#c



Für Elche empfehle ich die 8x57IS oder ähnliches. 9,3x74 macht auch Laune.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Sollten wir in diesem Fall dann bis spätestens morgen Vor-
> mittag planen.Bin danach nicht mehr erreichbar.
> 
> 
> ...



ja können wir machen jürgen. ehmen wir den sonntag am besten vormittags, dann kann ich ganz früh noch auf hering angeln. was hälts davon ?

mfg


----------



## Uwe_H (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Ich bin raus aus der ganzen Nummer, der Urlaub wurde gestrichen, leider...keine Heringe, keine Hornis, keine Trutten und auch keine Urlaubsvergnügungen aller Art.

Viel Spaß in HS!!!


----------



## Harti (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> ja können wir machen jürgen. ehmen wir den sonntag am besten vormittags, dann kann ich ganz früh noch auf hering angeln. was hälts davon ?
> 
> mfg



Hej Fabi,

ich werde am Sonntag abreisen, da wird es dann leider nichts mehr mit dem Treffen.:c
War heute abend für eine Stunde am Fjord. der Erfolg hielt sich in Grenzen, genau gesagt gleich Null! 

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Harti schrieb:


> Hej Fabi,
> 
> ich werde am Sonntag abreisen, da wird es dann leider nichts mehr mit dem Treffen.:c
> War heute abend für eine Stunde am Fjord. der Erfolg hielt sich in Grenzen, genau gesagt gleich Null!
> ...



was auch nicht an unseren guten stelle ?

schade harti

ja jürgen dann nur noch wir beiden und otto oder so

mfg

ps: ich melde mich ab. otto bis die tage. jürgen wir sehen uns sonntag.


----------



## wulliw (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

moin moin#h#h

heute war mein letzter tag in HS. morgen gehts wieder richtung hannover.

heute morgen früh um 7.00 an der schleuse gewesen. und ich war zufrieden.  

16 schöne  große heringe und 8 schöne hornis. alle zwischen 64 und 70cm:k:k:k
und die hornis mit einer 3,90 matchrute mit 18g WG. mit kleiner wasserkugel und krabben als köder. das hat mal richtig spaß gemacht:vik::vik:

HS ich komme wieder.
bis denne euer wulli


----------



## FangeNichts5 (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



wulliw schrieb:


> moin moin#h#h
> 
> heute war mein letzter tag in HS. morgen gehts wieder richtung hannover.
> 
> ...



Mit der Matchrute habe ich letztes Jahr auch auf Hornhecht gefischt, das hat mächtig Spaß gemacht:k Die Ruten federn schön die Sprünge der Hornies ab, sobald ich auf ne härtere Forellen-Tele-Rute umgestiegen bin, gabs wieder Aussteiger#c


----------



## Harti (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@Fabi
ja leider auch an unserer alten guten Stelle.:c Wird sich aber sicher die nächsten Tage wieder bessern.#6

@all
heute Sonne satt, leichter Wind aus West und ca. 16°C an der Schleuse. Wir haben unser Glück nachmittags auf Hornies versucht und unsere Posenmontagen beködert mit Garnelen aus dem Supermarkt zu Wasser gelassen. Was soll ich sagen, echt entspanntes angeln und kaum Leute an der Fjordseite. Stress haben dann nur die Fische gemacht. Ein Biss nach dem anderen.#:

Nach knapp 3 Stunden bei dem herrlichen Wetter, 15 Hornies, jeder Menge versemmelter Bisse und einer wunderschönen silberblanken Forelle als Beifang (gefangen von meiner Frau) von etwas über 40cm haben wir dann die Schleuse verlassen.:vik:

Nach einem stärkenden Abendessen sind wir dann doch nocheinmal an den FoPu gefahren und haben 5 schöne Forellen gefangen.|rolleyes

Viel Spass allen, die ihren HS Urlaub noch vor sich haben!#h

Gruss
Torsten


----------



## sCoPeXx (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Petri 
War jemand mal in NO letztes jahr war der 1000 m Fluss nicht befischbar.

hat sich dort etwas geändert ?? 

lg Patrick


----------



## logg92 (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hi, weiß jemand wie man in Hvide Sande an Sandaale/Tobiasfische rankommen kann?


----------



## wulliw (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

ich hatte einen beim heringsangeln am haken 

ist aber nicht die erfolgreichste methode


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

wollte kurz hallo sagen, wetetr geht hier. aber gesundheit ist nicht gut. bis nacher juergen

mfg


----------



## j.Breithardt (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

*Hvide Sande Aktuell:*


Strahlend blauer Himmel,Wind 4 aus West,14Grad.

Heute Mittag hoffentlich treffen mit Fabi.:m.


Gruss Juergen |wavey:


----------



## Harti (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> *Hvide Sande Aktuell:*
> 
> 
> Strahlend blauer Himmel,Wind 4 aus West,14Grad.
> ...



Guten Morgen,

endlich ist es wieder soweit und wir werden täglich mit "Hvide Sande aktuell" auf dem laufenden gehalten. Klasse Jürgen, hau weiter in die Tasten!:vik:

Damit fällt mir der Abschied auch nicht ganz so schwer und ich kann mich langsam entwöhnen. 
Die Koffer sind gepackt, die Kühlboxen voll und das Haus geputzt. Es geht gleich wieder Richtung Heimat.:c

Also dann, bis zum nächsten Jahr in HS.#h

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Uwe_H (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Ist jemand der gerade in HS und Umgebung anwesenden ADAC PLUS Mitglied und wäre bereit für eine klitzekleine Hilfestellung?

Meine Eltern sind gerade bei Otto, der Autoschlüssel liegt im Kofferraum, mein Vater ist zwar Mitglied im ADAC, hat aber dummerweise kein Plus auf der Karte und müsste somit den Einsatz von Falk bezahlen (DKK 2000.-), und das ohne Garantie, dass es klappt.
Vielleicht wäre da was zu drehen über die Feiertage, der Ersatzschlüssel kommt frühestens Mittwochabend in Dänemark an. Die Logistiker machen halt auch Feiertag.

Vielleicht klappt ja was, wenn nicht geht die Welt auch nicht unter.

Dankeschön!!!!


----------



## j.Breithardt (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

*Hvide Sande Aktuell*

*Der Wind hat auf Ost gedreht und bringt leichten Regen*
*mit.Z.Z. 13 Grad.*
*Schleusentore sind geschlossen,und trotzden alle Eimer*
*leer.*
*Gestern wurde trotz Traumwetter kaum gefangen.Nur noch sehr wenige und ueberwiegend kleine Heringe vor*
*Ort.Hornhecht noch in guten Groessen an der Schleuse,*
*beissen aber sehr schlecht.*

*Gruss*
*Juergen |wavey:*



*P.S.*

*Hallo Torsten,#h*

*war ein sehr nettes Kennenlernen,mir und Ulrike*
*hats gefallen.#6*


----------



## j.Breithardt (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

*Hvide Sande Aktuell*


Im Moment ein wilder Wolkenmix mit etwas Sonne,15 Grad.
Wind 4 aus N/W.
Schleuse geschlossen,ca 10 Angler auf der Nordseite Fjord.
1 Hornhecht und einige kleine Sommerheringe bis jetzt.


Gruss
Juergen |wavey:


----------



## sCoPeXx (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hi Leute, da das angeln von den Molen höchstwarscheinlich ins Wasser fällt habe ich mir Überlegt ne Makrelentour mit der Solea zu machen, ist dort schon mal jemand mitgefahren und kann Berichten ?  man liest ja nicht sooo viel Gutes über die Solea...

lg Patrick


----------



## j.Breithardt (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

*Hvide Sande Aktuell*


Zur Zeit Traumwetter,Sonne pur und 17 Grad bei Westwind
Staerke 3-4.:l

Leider keine Heringe mehr vor Ort.Hornies kommen noch in "Groessen" bis etwa 65cm.Die Haelfte wird auf Krabben gefangen,der Rest gerissen.
Werde mein Geraet nicht auspacken.

Gruss
Juergen |wavey:


----------



## Uwe_H (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> *Werde mein Geraet nicht auspacken*.
> 
> Gruss
> Juergen |wavey:



:m:m:mIst das jetzt eine Drohung oder ein Versprechen? Wollte das jemand sehen???  :m:m:m

Schönen Urlaub Jürgen...ob mit oder ohne Hornis oder Heris. Echte Männer wie wir definieren sich nicht über die Zahl und Größe der Fische die sie fangen, sondern über die Art und Weise wie wir sie fangen. 
Gehst nen schönen Cappuccino für € 6,80 trinken und bestellst für mich mal einen mit!

Grüße, 

Uwe


----------



## Angelprofesor (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

|wavey: Hallo Freunde: Jürgen, Otto, Uwe und der rest der HS Familie, ich werde die tage auf Karpfen und Forellen in kroatischen gewässern probieren. 
@Jürgen einen wunderschönen urlaub wünschen dir Anna und Vladi.
#g


----------



## Uwe_H (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Angelprofesor schrieb:


> |wavey: Hallo Freunde: Jürgen, Otto, Uwe und der rest der HS Familie, ich werde die tage auf Karpfen und Forellen in kroatischen gewässern probieren.
> @Jürgen einen wunderschönen urlaub wünschen dir Anna und Vladi.
> #g



Dann mal Waidma...äh, Petri Heil Vladi!

Es muss doch traumhaft sein in den kroatischen Gebirgsbächen Forellen mit der Fliege zu überlisten. Habt ihr Marmoratas in euren Gewässern Vladi?


----------



## LAC (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

:q@ Jürgen Breithardt
Jürgen - rufe mich mal an in den abendstunden - werde einige stunden frei machen, damit wir etwas die fische ärgern. War inzwischen in deutschland und vor zwei tagen in den abendstunden, habe ich mal die angel ausgeworfen im fjord. 3 Barsche, ein hecht und die grosse überraschung - ein aal gelandet. Reichlich mücken waren dort. 
Mit Torsten Hatri habe ich noch ein gespräch geführt - kam bei mir noch vorbeui.
@ Uwe-H
Bis jetzt ist der schlüssel nicht angekommen - forsche mal nach, wo er sich befindet - er soll in kolding sein, wie dein vater mir berichtet hat. Jedoch findet der fahrer uns nicht - bleibt er bei der auslieferungsstelle liegen.
Du hättest ihn besser mit der post verschickt, dann wäre er jetzt hier.
Morgen hole ich einen "fachmann" - der macht den wagen in 2 minuten auf und wenn du dich rumdrehst ist der wagen verschwunden - so schnell können die arbeiten.:q
Sind jedoch glücklich und lesen viel.

Gruß


----------



## Uwe_H (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@LAC: Stimmt, sie sind zufrieden, ich habe noch keine Klagen gehört.
Das Päckchen befindet sich seit 9.17 Uhr heute morgen in Zustellung ab Kolding. Kolding Lydum sind 96km einfache Strecke, dazu bestimmt noch die ein oder andere Zustellung dazwischen, das wird schon noch dauern, und er soll heute noch eintreffen!
Mit der Post wäre der Schlüssel übermorgen noch nicht da. Wir haben ihn ja per Express über den dänischen Logistikriesen DSV verschickt, diese versenden ihre Expresslieferungen normalerweise mit UPS, wer das in Dänemark macht, keine Ahnung. Die werden aber schon die Strasse finden.
Wird klappen. Notfalls haben wir noch einen Schlüssel für den nächsten Versuch. Dann schicke ich an die Koi-Zucht bei Wild Fishing, den finden sie garantiert.

Alles wird gut! Und vielen Dank fürs Kümmern Otto!!! Meine Eltern sind absolut zufrieden und sagen, sie wären schon so erholt, und der Tisch wackelt auch nicht mehr...:q


----------



## Angelprofesor (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Dann mal Waidma...äh, Petri Heil Vladi!
> 
> Es muss doch traumhaft sein in den kroatischen Gebirgsbächen Forellen mit der Fliege zu überlisten. Habt ihr Marmoratas in euren Gewässern Vladi?


 

|wavey: Hallo Uwe,

               Marmorata ist vorhanden aber selten, rede mal mit Otto er hat schon welche gefangen. Ich werde in der nähe der Plitvica ( National park ) versuchen. ##

Gruß
      Vladi


----------



## FangeNichts5 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Gibts eigentlich mal wieder was neues zur geplanten Lachsfarm? Habe da jetzt ne ganze Zeit nichts mehr zu gehört


----------



## Uwe_H (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Angelprofesor schrieb:


> |wavey: Hallo Uwe,
> 
> Marmorata ist vorhanden aber selten, rede mal mit Otto er hat schon welche gefangen. Ich werde in der nähe der Plitvica ( National park ) versuchen. ##
> 
> ...



Viel Erfolg!!!

Vermutlich hat Otto schon so ziemlich alles gefangen was an Haken, Ködern und Ruten lutschen, ziehen und zupfen kann. #6
Deswegen kann man ihn ja eigentlich auch wegen allem fragen, das hat er alles schon durch. :m


----------



## katro79 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo zusammen,

bin ab Samstag für eine Woche in Sondervig und natürlich wollte ich auch mal in Hvide Sande vorbeischauen.

Hornhechte sollten ja noch gehen, oder ?

Wie sieht es aus in Sachen Hering ?

Gruß,
Karsten


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

*Hvide Sande Aktuell*

Nichts neues aus dem Staate Daenemark.Angenehme Temperaturen bei leichtem Westwind,Schauern zu erwarten.

Angelei sehr bescheiden.Heringe sind weg,Hornis um die 60-70cm.
Noch nichts von Aalfaengen gehoert.
Molenangelei faellt flach.

Gruss
Juergen |wavey:


----------



## Costas (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich mal wieder was neues zur geplanten Lachsfarm? Habe da jetzt ne ganze Zeit nichts mehr zu gehört



Nichts Neues. Die Einsprüche werden untersucht und es wird noch eine Weile dauern, bis ein definitiver Entscheid fällt. Gemäss einem Zeitungsbericht wird die Farm dennoch gebaut. Ein sehr riskantes Vorgehen, meiner Meinung nach.

Vielleicht hat jemand aus Hvide Sande Lust vorbei zu gehen und uns über den Baufortschritt zu berichten. Die Farm wird unweit von der Schleuse Richtung Nordost gebaut.

Gruss
Costas


----------



## Angelprofesor (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Viel Erfolg!!!
> 
> Vermutlich hat Otto schon so ziemlich alles gefangen was an Haken, Ködern und Ruten lutschen, ziehen und zupfen kann. #6
> Deswegen kann man ihn ja eigentlich auch wegen allem fragen, das hat er alles schon durch. :m


 

|wavey: Hi Uwe,

Otto war in der 70'er sehr oft an Adria und umgebung, seine erlebnise sind zu beneiden. Otto kent Krka mit Marmorata natur besatz und noch einige andere Flüsse. #g
Gruß 
Vladi


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

kurze info: mussten urlaub aus gesundheitlichen gründen abbrechen

mfg


----------



## Uwe_H (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> kurze info: mussten urlaub aus gesundheitlichen gründen abbrechen
> 
> mfg



Na schade aber auch. Aber immerhin warst überhaupt dort gewesen...

Dann mal alles Gute für die Gesundheit.


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

*Letztes Hvide Sande Aktuell*


Leichter Wind (3-4),Schauern und 13 Grad.
Keine Angler z.Z.
Gestern wurden an der Schleuse erfolgreich eine Menge Hornis von jungen Daenen gerissen.|krach:
Auf Heringe zu angeln lohnt nicht mehr.


Gruss 
Juergen |wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

*Hvide Sande Aktuell*


So,mein Urlaub ist um,und bin soeben heil zu Hause gelandet.
Wünsche allen Neuankömmlingen einen vollen Kescher
und uns viele aktuelle Berichte.:m


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Angelprofesor
Vladi, die übersetzung kommt in den nächsten tagen - inge ist noch nicht da.
Betreffend der mamorata hast du recht - ich war an der  Soca und Gaca, ende der 60iger jahre, war damals ein super gewässer und ich lernte fliegenfischer aus alles welt kennen. Dicke mamoratas wurden gefangen - mindestmaß 50 cm - jedoch durfte man nur 1m pro tag fangen.|supergri Ich habe einen hecht dort gefangen|supergri und verschebnkt weil wir uns nicht blamieren wollten, weil wir keine an dem tag gefangen hatten. War super damlas und ein großwildjäger hat zu der zeit noch einen braunbär dort erlegt - er wurde gefeiert wie ein könig  - weil er reichlich bezahlt hat - eine große party war angesagt. Tagesscheine waren damals sehr teuer und ich wohnte in einer gaststätte, wo sich nur fliegenfischer befanden - die fische wurden sofort im haus im kaminofen gegrillt und gefressen. Haben jedoch die angelei dort abgebrochen - da ich nur mein kirmesbesteck mit hatte und sind dann über plitvice nach novigrad (dalmatien) gefafahren und haben schöne forellen an den wasserfällen in Obrovac im fluss Zirmanja gefangen. Auf der rückfahrt sind wir zur donau gefahren und haben den regen unsicher genmacht.
Zur mamorata, ich kenne diese gewässer noch, als sie sehr fischreich waren, danach brach ja der fischbestand zusammen, laut frnsehbericht der vor einigen monaten lief - jürgen hat ihn auch gesehen.
Wünsche dir viel erfolg bei den plitvicer seen - sie sind traumhaft.

@ Jürgen,
freue mich, dass du gut angekommen bist, werde in den nächsten tagen etwas mehr mal angeln gehen, da ich einige verrückte angler hier habe - dann berichte ich, was los ist.
Ich glaube die kleinen heringe sind jedoch nioch da, sie schmecken sehr gut, will jedoch kaum einer haben.

@ Uwe-H
Alles klar - der schlüssel ist angekommen, wie du es geschrieben hast und deine eltern fahren sich wunde reifen jetzt - sind glücklich.


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Jürgen,
freue mich, dass du gut angekommen bist, werde in den nächsten tagen etwas mehr mal angeln gehen, da ich einige verrückte angler hier habe - dann berichte ich, was los ist.
Ich glaube* die kleinen heringe sind jedoch nioch da*, sie schmecken sehr gut, will jedoch kaum einer haben.



Hallo Otto,#h

die ersten kleinen werden bereits gefangen,ist jedoch ein 
Mühseliges Geschäft.Sie sind noch micht in Mengen da.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Uwe_H (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Heringe weg, alle weg??? :g


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Heringe weg, alle weg??? :g


 


Die 10cm langen nicht.:g

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## sCoPeXx (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hey Leute ist das Angeln auf der Insel im Stadil Fjord gestattet ? Hindö heist sie glaube ich ? 

lg


----------



## kenito (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Wie siehts mit den Hornhechten aus?

Meint ihr es lohnt sich auch mal ein Versuch im Hafen auf Plattfisch?


----------



## Tim1983 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Letzte Woche haben die Angler da vor Ort noch gut Hornhechte gefangen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



kenito schrieb:


> *Wie siehts mit den Hornhechten aus?*
> 
> Meint ihr es lohnt sich auch mal ein Versuch im Hafen auf Plattfisch?


 


Kenito,#h

wenn du nicht zu faul zum lesen wärest,dann hätte sich die
Frage erübrigt.|rolleyes

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Uwe_H (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Die Heringe sind fast alle weg, wie siehts denn zur Zeit mit Hornis und Plattis aus???


schnellduckundwegrenn!!!


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Die Heringe sind fast alle weg, wie siehts denn zur Zeit mit Hornis und Plattis aus???
> 
> 
> schnellduckundwegrenn!!!


 


Uwe,#h

es sind nur noch Hörner da,die darauf warten geblasen
zu werden.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo,
noch werden hornhechte gefangen sowie heringe. War vor zwei tagen an der schleuse mit "ausgeflippte" angler und habe mir eine schöne grippe gefangen, da es anfing zu regnen und die jungs nicht aufhören wollten. Es waren nur 1,5 std - da sahen wir aus, wie ein aufnehmer.
Ich hatte ihnen gesagt, sie hätten lieber mit der frau picknick gemacht bis zum regen - für die, die picknick nicht kennen, es ist eine kleine mahlzeit aus dem sack.
Wie mir gesagt wurde, sind die mohlen gesperrt und wie ich sehen konnte, liegt ein großer bagger im hafen, der reichlich bewegen kann z.b. auch die schollen.
Gefangen haben die jungs auch , jeder hatte seinen fisch |supergri den er fangen wollte.
Heute werden die bösen geister in den nordischen ländern  verbrannt, die angler die hier sind, wünschen sich sicherlich, dass sie fische fangen. Vorteile über vorteile kann ich nur sagen|supergri


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> Hallo,
> noch werden hornhechte gefangen sowie heringe. War vor zwei tagen an der schleuse mit "ausgeflippte" angler und habe mir eine schöne grippe gefangen, da es anfing zu regnen und die jungs nicht aufhören wollten. Es waren nur 1,5 std - da sahen wir aus, wie ein aufnehmer.
> Ich hatte ihnen gesagt, sie hätten lieber mit der frau picknick gemacht bis zum regen - für die, die picknick nicht kennen, es *ist eine kleine mahlzeit aus dem sack.*
> Wie mir gesagt wurde, sind die mohlen gesperrt und wie ich sehen konnte, liegt ein großer bagger im hafen, der reichlich bewegen kann z.b. auch die schollen.
> ...


 



*Eier? #c*

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


PS.

Otto,
würde gerne sehen,wie du über das Feuer hüpfst.


----------



## LAC (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> *Eier? #c*
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen |wavey:
> ...



Jürgen, dieses glaube ich dir, du willst sehen, wie ich nicht nur hüpfe, sondern mir den knüppel greife und mit der hexe tanze. 
Solche hexentänze habe ich früher gemacht. Ich liebe halt hexen und drachen, die feuer spucken.
Momentan geht es jedoch nicht,  da meine nase wie ein wasserfall läuft - die flamme würde erlöschen. |supergri


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> Jürgen, dieses glaube ich dir, du willst sehen, wie ich nicht nur hüpfe,* sondern mir den knüppel greife und mit der hexe tanze. *
> Solche hexentänze habe ich früher gemacht. Ich liebe halt hexen und drachen, die feuer spucken.
> Momentan geht es jedoch nicht, da *meine nase wie ein wasserfall läuft *- die flamme würde erlöschen. |supergri


 



@ Otto,#h

ich bin ja schon froh,dass dir nur die Nase läuft.Wenn ich da
an deinen Knüppel denke.|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat |supergri|supergri|supergri



Gruß und guten Tanz,
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Ulrich (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hi,

    bin seit einer Woche wieder zu Hause. Ich war für zwei
    Wochen in der Nähe von Thorsminde. Jeden zweiten Tag
    an der Schleuße. Habe insgesamt,ausgenommen
    6 Kilo Fisch gefangen ( Heringe u.Hornhecht).
   Nach einem Jahr (krankheitsbedingt) Auszeit, fand ich es
   wieder schön in Dänemark angeln zu gehen.


                     Ulrich


----------



## Tim1983 (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Ulrich schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bin seit einer Woche wieder zu Hause. Ich war für zwei
> Wochen in der Nähe von Thorsminde. Jeden zweiten Tag
> ...



Das hört sich doch super an, da hast Du das eine Krankheitsjahr ja wieder aufgeholt #6 .


----------



## kenito (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Moin, 
Kann man in Thorsminde auf Makrelen angeln, da dies ja in HS ausfallen wird


----------



## sprudelzwerg (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hi ,

bin Anfang August 2 Wochen in der nähe von Thorsminde. Wir wollten Hochseeangeln, besteht dort überhaupt eine Möglichkeit dazu? Vielleicht könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen.
Vielen DANK vorab.


----------



## gerihecht (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Moin aus Hamburg
@Sprudelzwerg
Von Thorsminde kannst du mit der MS Muddi fahren. Wenn du nach Thyboron fahren willst fährtvon da die MS Bodil.Du kannst dir die Infos   unter emma-line abrufen.  Beide Kutter gehören zu den besten die von Dänemark überhaupt fahren.
Gruß Gerd.


----------



## sprudelzwerg (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hi,
@gerihecht

Vielen dank für die Info´s-

Grüße aus Dresden und Petri dank


----------



## meckes (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Dänemark war wie immer toll. 
Hornhecht und Hering gefangen, .... |uhoh: !?!
Wir kommen wieder und freuen uns auf die nächsten Fänge in HS.  #h

@otto  
Sind nach nach 7 Std. Autofahrt wieder gut in Dortmund angekommen. 
(leider ohne Picknick ) 

Bis bald mein Freund. #h


----------



## meckes (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

doppel post


----------



## Tipp (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



meckes schrieb:


> Dänemark war wie immer toll.
> Hornhecht und Hering gefangen, .... |uhoh: !?!
> Wir kommen wieder und freuen uns auf die nächsten Fänge in HS.  #h
> 
> ...




Ich finds echt schön für euch und hoffe ihr hattet einen schönen Urlaub. Ich habe in der Zwischenzeit allerdings hier in Deutschland auch Hornfische und Heringe gefangen. Ich hab halt vielleicht auch weniger Geld zum Reisen. 
Wenns mal passt würde ich aber gern mal in der Gegend tauchen um Vorfächer zu fischen.
Das soll sich ja echt lohnen.


----------



## meckes (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@tipp

Hoffe du hattest auch Erfolg beim fischen.

Aus dem tauchgang wird aber leider nichts. 
Habe aber jemanden kennengelernt, 
der SPECIAL-TEGGO-MONTAGEN dafür entwickelt hat um solche kapitalen Montagen vom Grund zu pilken.
Wenn du dann mit dem nen SECON HAND ANGELLADEN eröffnest, kannst du dir bestimmt mal nen Urlaub in Dänemark leisten. 
Der Typ ist ein absoluter Geheim-tipp


----------



## meckes (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@tipp 

es gibt ein Tauchervideo von Hvide Sande, da kannst du dir schon mal ansehen, was du dann evtl., also wenn du das mit dem Laden machen solltest so in deinen Verkaufsständer hängen könnte.

ich habe den link leider nicht mehr, der steht aber hier drin, musst du mal suchen.


----------



## Tipp (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



meckes schrieb:


> @tipp
> 
> Hoffe du hattest auch Erfolg beim fischen.
> 
> ...



Ich war so mäßig erfolgreich, kann mich aber echt nicht beklagen, zum Überleben würde es reichen.. Andere haben schlechter gefangen als ich. 
Darf man da echt nicht tauchen? Das wäre echt blöd, ich habe mir heute neben dem Angeln nen 15€ Wobbler aus dem Wasser geholt. Ich verdien mein Geld selbst und daher drehe ich fast jeden Euro dreimal um bevor ich ihn ausgebe.


----------



## kenito (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Moin, eine Frage.
Wie lang sollte das Vorfach beim Hornhechtangeln sein wenn man mit der Pose angelt?


----------



## Tim1983 (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



kenito schrieb:


> Moin, eine Frage.
> Wie lang sollte das Vorfach beim Hornhechtangeln sein wenn man mit der Pose angelt?



50 cm bis 1,50 m, wenn sie da sind und beissen, dann beissen sie :m .


----------



## carpfreak1990 (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



kenito schrieb:


> Moin, eine Frage.
> Wie lang sollte das Vorfach beim Hornhechtangeln sein wenn man mit der Pose angelt?


 
Moin kenito, 

Kommt immer drauf an wie du angeln möchtest. Also schleppen oder einfach nur liegen lassen.  Schleppen bis 2m, einfach liegen lassen bis 1m. Damit habe ich die besten erfahrung gemacht.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## sCoPeXx (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hey, Jungs  in nicht mal mehr 50 Tagen gehts nach HS und wie jedes Jahr bin ich am erneut am forschen wie und wo ich am besten Fischen kann ich fahre nicht das erste mal nach HS aber ich, wollte dieses Jahr umbedingt einen Hecht im Fjord oder Stadil Fjord überlisten leider ist es mir noch nicht gelungen einen in DK ans Band zu bekommen nun habe ich mir ein neues Revier aus geguckt wie sieht es mit dem Angeln in den Häfen von Bork Havn und Skaven aus bzw  im Ringköbinger und die wege ausserhalb der Ortschaaften siegt0auf Google earth gut aus.  Ausserdem wollte ich fragen ob mir evtl jemand Informationen über den Stadil Fjord zukommen lassen könnte wie und wo ich am besten auf Hecht angreifen könnte  ich freue mich über Antworten  

Vielen Dank Patrick


----------



## Steffen1896 (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Moin moin,
nachdem ich zum ersten mal überhaupt  im Mai in Hvide Sande war, und meine Frau und ich es traumhaft fanden, haben wir für november den nächsten Urlaub gebucht. Könnt Ihr mir sagen was zu so später Jahreszeit im Fjord bei Bork Havn und in HS so auf mich wartet und ob sich das Fischen überhaupt lohnt?
Gruß Steffen


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

*Boardietreffen 1. Augusthälfte 2011*


Wer ist in der angegebenen Zeit in HS oder Umgebung und hat Interesse an einem zwanglosen Treffen?

Einweggrill mit mit entsprechendem Zubehör darf gerne mit-
gebracht werden.:m

Molenangeln wird vermutlich leider nicht möglich sein,aber einem  Versuch auf Aal dürfte nichts im Wege stehen.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Michael_05er (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo zusammen,
in der aktuellen "Rute & Rolle" bin ich über einen Bericht über den "Oxriver Put&Take" bei No gestolpert. Bis vor kurzem kannte ich die Anlage als "Stampevejens Put&Take". Hat da der Besitzer gewechselt? Oder ist nur erweitert worden? Im Artikel steht (genau wie hier: http://oxriver.dk/index.php?lang=de) etwas von vier verbundenen Seen, und zumindest in der Rute und Rolle ist ein Bild, auf dem die Wasserläufe etwas anders aussehen als auf den mir bekannten Bildern.

Wäre ja schön, wenn da was getan würde, bei meinem Besuch im Juni 2010 fand ich den größeren Flusslauf enttäuschend, da war nur Kraut, und der letzte Besatz war vier Tage her... Hat da jemand aktuelle Informationen oder war zuletzt jemand dort? Oder will demnächst hin?

Grüße,
Michael
P.S.: Wir versuchen gerade, unseren 2012er Urlaub (in Argab) von 2 auf 3 Wochen zu erweitern. Hoffe, es klappt!!


----------



## wasser-ralf (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hey Jürgen,

bin mit der Familie bis 06.08. in der Gegend. Zwar nicht direkt in Hvide Sande, sondern in Ulfborg. Habe aber Angeltouren dort hin geplant. Wir haben gestern das FH gebucht mit dem Blick auf die Ausgangslage, um auch mal eine Kuttertour von einem der näherliegenden Häfen aus zu machen.

LG Ralf


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



wasser-ralf schrieb:


> Hey Jürgen,
> 
> bin mit der Familie bis 06.08. in der Gegend. Zwar nicht direkt in Hvide Sande, sondern in Ulfborg. Habe aber Angeltouren dort hin geplant. Wir haben gestern das FH gebucht mit dem Blick auf die Ausgangslage, um auch mal eine Kuttertour von einem der näherliegenden Häfen aus zu machen.
> 
> LG Ralf


 

Dann warten wir mal ab,ob noch ein paar Leutchen in der
Gegend sind.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## FangeNichts5 (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Dann warten wir mal ab,ob noch ein paar Leutchen in der
> Gegend sind.:m
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen |wavey:



Vlt fahren wir doch nach Dänemark, dann aber nach Thorsminde, ich will auffe molen|rolleyes 
Aber zu nem Boardietreffen kommen wir dann sicherlich runter:m
Aber es steht noch nicht fest, Chance steht 50/50


----------



## carpfreak1990 (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> in der aktuellen "Rute & Rolle" bin ich über einen Bericht über den "Oxriver Put&Take" bei No gestolpert. Bis vor kurzem kannte ich die Anlage als "Stampevejens Put&Take". Hat da der Besitzer gewechselt? Oder ist nur erweitert worden? Im Artikel steht (genau wie hier: http://oxriver.dk/index.php?lang=de) etwas von vier verbundenen Seen, und zumindest in der Rute und Rolle ist ein Bild, auf dem die Wasserläufe etwas anders aussehen als auf den mir bekannten Bildern.
> 
> Wäre ja schön, wenn da was getan würde, bei meinem Besuch im Juni 2010 fand ich den größeren Flusslauf enttäuschend, da war nur Kraut, und der letzte Besatz war vier Tage her... Hat da jemand aktuelle Informationen oder war zuletzt jemand dort? Oder will demnächst hin?
> ...


 
Hey Michael, 

Ob der Besitzer geweschelt hat weiss ich nicht. Aber ich weiss nich ob alle gewässer verbunden sind 3 auf jedenfall. Der Größere Flusslauf war im Sommer 2010 eingtlich nur ganz wenig Kraut. Über den Besatz kann ich dir nichts sagen. Im See und  in den kleinern Flusslauf wurde eingtlich täglich eingestetzt. In den anderen See war ich nur einmal gucken. Der war gut besucht. Und soweit ich weiss von den anderen anglern würde da auch täglich eingestzt. Also ich kann nicht schlechtes über die anlage sagen. Über Info wäre ich dankbar.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## volkerm (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo Jürgen,

wir residieren die genannten Wochen bei Otto.
Geht also klar.
Nur keinen Einweggrill!
Wegen so einem Ding hatte ich im Frühjahr im Fischland am Strand einen Nervenzusammenbruch und kaltes Essen.

Da wird man sich bei Otto ggfs. eine gescheite Variante ausleihen können?

Grüße

Volker


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> in der aktuellen "Rute & Rolle" bin ich über einen Bericht über den "Oxriver Put&Take" bei No gestolpert. Bis vor kurzem kannte ich die Anlage als "Stampevejens Put&Take". Hat da der Besitzer gewechselt? Oder ist nur erweitert worden? Im Artikel steht (genau wie hier: http://oxriver.dk/index.php?lang=de) etwas von vier verbundenen Seen, und zumindest in der Rute und Rolle ist ein Bild, auf dem die Wasserläufe etwas anders aussehen als auf den mir bekannten Bildern.
> 
> Wäre ja schön, wenn da was getan würde, bei meinem Besuch im Juni 2010 fand ich den größeren Flusslauf enttäuschend, da war nur Kraut, und der letzte Besatz war vier Tage her... Hat da jemand aktuelle Informationen oder war zuletzt jemand dort? Oder will demnächst hin?
> ...


 Bevor ich aktuell dort hinfahren würde, würde ich mal anrufen weil dort gerade (16.06.) ein Unglück mit 20 Tonnen toten Regenbognern passiert ist :c(http://sportsfiskeren.dk/20-tons-regnbuer-draebt-af-goedning-paa-no-dambrug )
Eine Brücke war eingestürzt als ein Bauer mit seinem Traktor und Anhänger über die Heager Au fuhr und verlor seine Ladung Dünger in die Au #d was zu einem massiven Fischsterben in der Au und einer Zucht  ("No Dambrug", ist das nicht auch dieses P&T-Anlage?) führte.
Zumindest bezieht die P&T-Anlage wohl auch Ihr Wasser aus der Heager Au, also am besten sich mal unter den Kontaktinfos der HP schlau machen.

Name: Henrik Priess Pedersen
Adresse: Stampevej 3
Postleitzahl/Stadt: 6950/Ringkøbing
*Telefon: (+45) 9733 0099
*Mobile: (+45) 2962 3824

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



volkerma schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> 
> wir residieren die genannten Wochen bei Otto.
> Geht also klar.
> ...


 


Hallo Volker,#h

glaube ich kaum.#d
Aber wir könnten Otto ja als bewährten Blasebalg
mitnehmen.|supergri|supergri|supergri


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Felipe95 (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo,

ich weiß das das hier der hvide sande thread ist aber ich wollte mal fragen ob wer von euch noch einen anderen guten urlaubsort mit guten angelmöglichkeiten kennt. Möglichst auch mit guten put&take anlagen in der nähe. Sollte nur in der nähe vom Meer sein. Meine mutter hat nemlich keinen bock mehr auf immer hvide sande möchte aber trotzdem möglich nah am meer oder nem großen fjord oder see sein.

Gruß Felix


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Gute Angelmöglichkeiten gibt es in DK 'ne Menge aber schau Dir mal Südost-Jütland an (Abenraa bis Hejlsminde), da gibt es einige gute P&T-Anlagen (Rödekro, Uge etc.), die Ostsee (Kleiner Belt) vor der Nase mit guten Möglichkeiten auf MeFo, Platte und auch auf Dorsch. Ferienhäuser gibt es von den "üblichen Verdächtigen" wie Novasol, Sonne & Strand etc. auch 'ne Menge.

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Felipe95 (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Vielen Dank ich werd mal ein bischen gucken


----------



## Costas (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> in der aktuellen "Rute & Rolle" bin ich über einen Bericht über den "Oxriver Put&Take" bei No gestolpert. Bis vor kurzem kannte ich die Anlage als "Stampevejens Put&Take". Hat da der Besitzer gewechselt? Oder ist nur erweitert worden? Im Artikel steht (genau wie hier: http://oxriver.dk/index.php?lang=de) etwas von vier verbundenen Seen, und zumindest in der Rute und Rolle ist ein Bild, auf dem die Wasserläufe etwas anders aussehen als auf den mir bekannten Bildern.
> 
> Wäre ja schön, wenn da was getan würde, bei meinem Besuch im Juni 2010 fand ich den größeren Flusslauf enttäuschend, da war nur Kraut, und der letzte Besatz war vier Tage her... Hat da jemand aktuelle Informationen oder war zuletzt jemand dort? Oder will demnächst hin?
> ...



Hallo Michael

Schön zu hören, dass Du für nächstes Jahr wieder mit DK planst. Du kennst Dich ja schon in der Gegend bestens aus :m.

Betreffend No habe ich die Information, dass der Besitzer gewechselt hat. Wenn ich mich nicht täusche, hat der Sohn die Anlage vom Vater übernommen. Es wurde viel umgebaut bzw. erweitert, um wieder eine gute Wasserqualität herzustellen.

Über den Unfall habe ich auch nur über die Medien erfahren. Ich weiss nicht, ob die P&T auch davon betroffen ist. 

Gruss
Costas


----------



## Tim1983 (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Costas schrieb:


> Hallo Michael
> 
> Schön zu hören, dass Du für nächstes Jahr wieder mit DK planst. Du kennst Dich ja schon in der Gegend bestens aus :m.
> 
> ...



Hey Costas

Das hört sich ja nicht gerade gut an, wir wollten im September auch mal ein Tag an die Anlage, wäre super wenn Du uns auf dem laufenden halten könntest.

Schöne Grüße #h
Tim


----------



## volkerm (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo Jürgen,

ich wollte mir schon lange einen Tischgrill zulegen.
Nu isses so weit.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



volkerma schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> 
> ich wollte mir schon lange einen *Tischgril*l zulegen.
> Nu isses so weit.
> ...


 


Neuer Name für Otto? |kopfkrat

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## leif88 (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Moin bin am 16.Juli in Hs auf die Mole kommt man nicht mehr oder?und sind die Hornis auf Meer-oder Fjordseite?

Gruß Leif


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



leif88 schrieb:


> Moin bin am 16.Juli in Hs auf die Mole kommt man nicht mehr oder?und sind die Hornis auf Meer-oder Fjordseite?
> 
> Gruß Leif


 


Richtig,#6

Molen sind zur Zeit gesperrt.|uhoh:
Wegen dem Rest solltest du die Hornis selber fragen.:m


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Michael_05er (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Hey Michael,
> 
> Ob der Besitzer geweschelt hat weiss ich nicht. Aber ich weiss nich ob alle gewässer verbunden sind 3 auf jedenfall. Der Größere Flusslauf war im Sommer 2010 eingtlich nur ganz wenig Kraut. Über den Besatz kann ich dir nichts sagen. Im See und  in den kleinern Flusslauf wurde eingtlich täglich eingestetzt. In den anderen See war ich nur einmal gucken. Der war gut besucht. Und soweit ich weiss von den anderen anglern würde da auch täglich eingestzt. Also ich kann nicht schlechtes über die anlage sagen. Über Info wäre ich dankbar.
> 
> ...


Vielleicht hatte ich etwas Pech? Man konnte ja lesen, wann zuletzt Besatz war, und da stand ein Datum, das mindestens drei Tage her war. Und im großen Flußlauf war dermaßen viel Kraut, dass nur der eine "Teich" auf halbem Weg befischbar war. Ich hab mich an den kleinen Flußlauf gehalten und fand es dort echt schön, würde auch mal wieder hinfahren. Wirf mal einen Blick in die neue Rute & Rolle (gerade erschienen) und vergleiche das Bild dort mit dem im Netz auf der Homepage, das sieht meiner Meinung nach anders aus, so als hätten sie mehr Verbindungen geschaffen.

@Costas: Wir hier betrachten dieses (Dänemark-freie) Jahr als Ausrutscher und freuen uns schon alle aufs nächste Jahr. Heute kam die mail, dass das Haus für drei Wochen reserviert ist (02.-23.06.). Und das wird nicht der letzte Urlaub sein. Irgendwann muss es mit dem Lachs mal klappen 

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## carpfreak1990 (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hey Michael, 

Die Rute und Rolle werde ich mir morgen holen. Und dann mal nachgucken und was dazu schreiben, ich bin der meinung das ich mal was gelesen habe von umbau arbeiten. Es kann sein das er dann auch einen neuen namen bekommen hat. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## mottejm (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo Gemeinde,
Wir wollen in 2 Wochen ein paar Tage nach Hvide. Sind die Einfahrtsmolen wirklich schon gesperrt. Vor 3 Wochen waren sie noch offen, aber keine Makrelen da.
Makrele geht dann nur vom Kutter aus, oder?
Gab es da nicht ab Ende Juni 3 Stunden Touren mit irgendeinem Kutter.
Hat jemand so eine Tour schon gemacht, eventuell im letzten Jahr. ist das Ok.
Was nehmt Ihr da, Makrelenpaternoster und wie viel Blei?

Motte


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



mottejm schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde,
> Wir wollen in 2 Wochen ein paar Tage nach Hvide. Sind die Einfahrtsmolen wirklich schon gesperrt.* Vor 3 Wochen waren sie noch offen, *aber keine Makrelen da.
> Makrele geht dann nur vom Kutter aus, oder?
> Gab es da nicht ab Ende Juni 3 Stunden Touren mit irgendeinem Kutter.
> ...


 


Bin letzten Samstag zurück gekommen,da waren die Molen bereits dicht.Makrelenoturen werden wohl mit der Solea 
durchgeführt.
Sind aber wohl noch keine Makrelen da,die Preise in den
Fischgeschäften lagen noch bei gut 10€/KG.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> *Boardietreffen 1. Augusthälfte 2011*
> 
> 
> Wer ist in der angegebenen Zeit in HS oder Umgebung und hat Interesse an einem zwanglosen Treffen?
> ...




Hallo Jürgen,
bin heute nach langer zeit zurück im board und lese dieses bordietreffen.
Die molen sind gesperrt - das treffen ziehen wir jedoch durch. Volker hat mir eine pn gesendet - er ist dabei und ich war überrascht, dass er bei uns ist - macht das alter und die vielen namen die ich im kopf habe. 
Wenn interesse besteht, können wir es bei uns machen mit lagerfeuer - kein problem. Wir können es aber auch z.b. am fjord, bei den esehäusern machen - dort ist ein grill, wir können draußen aber auch drinnen sitzen, eine toilette ist dort für die schnelltrinker :q und auf barsch bzw. aal :q können wir es auch versuchen. Ich kann außer samstag und sonntag immer
Nenn mir mal ein datum ? kannst du schon am donnerstag, den 04.08.2011, wenn ja, wäre es super - da garantiere ich eine volle runde - außer uns, sind dann noch einige andere angler dabei, die uns dann berichten, was sie schon alles im leben überlistet bzw. gestemmt haben   #c das wird dann recht  spannend.
Hau rein und sende mir eine pn
Gruß


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> bin heute nach langer zeit zurück im board und lese dieses bordietreffen.
> Die molen sind gesperrt - das treffen ziehen wir jedoch durch. Volker hat mir eine pn gesendet - er ist dabei und ich war überrascht, dass er bei uns ist - macht das alter und die vielen namen die ich im kopf habe.
> Wenn interesse besteht, können wir es bei uns machen mit lagerfeuer - kein problem. Wir können es aber auch z.b. am fjord, bei den esehäusern machen - dort ist ein grill, wir können draußen aber auch drinnen sitzen, eine toilette ist dort für die schnelltrinker :q und auf barsch bzw. aal :q können wir es auch versuchen. Ich kann außer samstag und sonntag immer
> ...


 


Hallo Otto,#h

Termin würde passen.Falls in den Esehäusern,dann würdest
du besser eines reservieren,da möglicherweise in den Ferien
auch andere Interesse haben.
Mir ist ansonsten egal wo wirs machen (nur in Ribe sollte ein
HS-Treffen nicht unbedingt sein).

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## sCoPeXx (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Oh mann das mit dm unfall in No hört sich nicht gut an ..... ich hoffe die anlage hat wenn ich oben bin wieder Fisch  ich liebe diese anlage und ich habe immer gut gefangen aber der große Flusslauf war sehr stark Verkrautet letztes jahr leider, war immer ein klasse Angeln da  würde mich auch über Berichte was die Anlage betrifft sehr freuen


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



sCoPeXx schrieb:


> Oh mann das mit dm unfall in No hört sich nicht gut an ..... ich hoffe die anlage hat wenn ich oben bin wieder Fisch  ich liebe diese anlage und ich habe immer gut gefangen aber der große Flusslauf war sehr stark Verkrautet letztes jahr leider, war immer ein klasse Angeln da * würde mich auch über Berichte was die Anlage betrifft sehr freuen *


 


Dafür gibt es doch bereits den entsprechenden Thread.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hej Jungs,
um mal von dem überdüngten Fischtümpel wegzukommen, hier mal eine Webcam vom Hafen bzw. der Baustelle. Zeitweise kann man auch die Angler auf der Plattform an der Schleuse sehen.
Zuerst kommt eine Konsrve, augenblick warten und dann oben rechts auf "Click & Watch" klicken.
falls die cam schon bekannt sein sollte, einfach ignorieren
vh
Carsten

http://www.hvidesandesluse.dk/webcam.html


----------



## anschmu (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



sCoPeXx schrieb:


> Oh mann das mit dm unfall in No hört sich nicht gut an ..... ich hoffe die anlage hat wenn ich oben bin wieder Fisch  ich liebe diese anlage und ich habe immer gut gefangen aber der große Flusslauf war sehr stark Verkrautet letztes jahr leider, war immer ein klasse Angeln da  würde mich auch über Berichte was die Anlage betrifft sehr freuen


 
Schau mal Bericht - Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord:m


----------



## DrThomas (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

au weiha, gerade von den Molen in Thorsminde (sorry) zurückgekommen. Lauter Makrelenangler, doppelte Fünfhakenmontagen #q und dann von vier gefangenen Makrelen drei zurückwerfen, tut das Not...?

Mit der bloßen Hand angefasste Makrelen braucht Ihr nicht zurückwerfen, die versterben eh nach kurzer Zeit.

Und hey, müssen es wirklich drei 15Liter Farbeimer Fische pro Angler sein? Mir schmecken Makrelen auch, aber was macht Ihr mit den Mengen Fisch jeden Tag? ;+;+;+

Naja, jedem das Seine, mir das Meißte!
|kopfkrat

Hab meine Makrelen (kleinste 35, größte 37cm) am 3g bebleiten Streamer mit einer Cormoran ULX und 6lbs Schnur gefangen. Das ist fun...
Kescher nicht vergessen, und das Messer! Denn auch wenn es kaum mal kontrolliert wird, die Fische im Eimer verrecken lassen ist sicher nicht die feine Art, nicht wahr? Nur |peinlich

Grüße
Tom


----------



## carpfreak1990 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



DocSchokow schrieb:


> au weiha, gerade von den Molen zurückgekommen. Lauter Makrelenangler, doppelte Fünfhakenmontagen #q und dann von vier gefangenen Makrelen drei zurückwerfen, tut das Not...?
> 
> Mit der bloßen Hand angefasste Makrelen braucht Ihr nicht zurückwerfen, die versterben eh nach kurzer Zeit.
> 
> ...


 
Moin, 

Sind die Molen jetzt wieder auf oder habe ich was verpasst???

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Tim1983 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



DocSchokow schrieb:


> au weiha, gerade von den Molen zurückgekommen. Lauter Makrelenangler, doppelte Fünfhakenmontagen #q und dann von vier gefangenen Makrelen drei zurückwerfen, tut das Not...?
> 
> Mit der bloßen Hand angefasste Makrelen braucht Ihr nicht zurückwerfen, die versterben eh nach kurzer Zeit.
> 
> ...




Jetzt verstehe ich gar nichts mehr!
Ich dachte die Molen in Hvide Sande sind gesperrt?!
Wie können denn jetzt soviele Angler da stehen und auf Makrele angeln?


----------



## rainzor (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Ich hab' mir heute mehrmals den Livestream der Webcam aus Post 1901 angesehen und nicht einmal jemanden auf einer der Molen gesehen.
Ich halte den Post mit den Makrelen für einen Fake. Die Frage ist nur, was hat jemand davon? Geltungsbedürfnis?

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Tim1983 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



rainzor schrieb:


> Ich hab' mir heute mehrmals den Livestream der Webcam aus Post 1901 angesehen und nicht einmal jemanden auf einer der Molen gesehen.
> Ich halte den Post mit den Makrelen für einen Fake. Die Frage ist nur, was hat jemand davon? Geltungsbedürfnis?
> 
> Gruß
> Rainer



Sehe ich genauso Rainer, vorallem die Massenfänge die er da beschreibt das passt irgendwie nicht. 
Naja wer es braucht.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Moin,

Wer das braucht , aber ich verstehe nicht was er davon haben sollte.




P.S. Ich war heute auch los und habe einen Zander nach dem anderen gefangen . 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## mottejm (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Wer das braucht , aber ich verstehe nicht was er davon haben sollte.
> 
> ...


----------



## mottejm (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Aber diese Woche sollte es losgehen mit den 3 Stunden Makrelentouren, ich glaube ab 28.06. stand auf dem Werbeflyer den ich vor 3 Wochen mitgenommen hab.
War schon jemand. Bitte Berichtet

Motte


----------



## angler1996 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

vielleicht hilft Euch das:
http://www.sandormskiosken.dk/de/hochseeangeln_tourkalender.htm

Gruß A.


----------



## Costas (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Kann es sein, dass man Heringe mit Makrelen verwechselt hat |kopfkrat. Erstens sind die Molen gesperrt und zweitens können dort nie so viele Angler stehen und so viele Makrelen fangen. 

Egal welche Fischart es war, so darf man nie mit Fische umgehen wie oben beschrieben. Ich finde es auch Schade, dass dort sehr wenige Kontrollen durchgeführt werden.

Gruss #h
Costas


----------



## angler1996 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo Costas#h
Kontrollen mag ich eigentlich nicht,

Hirn einschalten  würde genügen. Man muss es halt nur mit nach DK nehmen.
Gruß A.


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Costas schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass man Heringe mit Makrelen verwechselt hat |kopfkrat. Erstens sind die Molen gesperrt und zweitens können dort nie so viele Angler stehen und so viele Makrelen fangen.
> 
> Egal welche Fischart es war, so darf man nie mit Fische umgehen wie oben beschrieben. Ich finde es auch *Schade, dass dort sehr wenige Kontrollen durchgeführt werden.*
> 
> ...


 


Costas,#h

gebe dir völlig Recht.

Nur denke ich,dass es sich um einen"Troll" handelt.Selbst wenn die beiden Fischarten verwechselt wurden,dann wären die Fischmengen in dieser Jahreszeit
immer noch absolut unrealistisch. 


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


PS.
Wir sollten in den nächsten Tagen noch mal telefonieren.


----------



## DrThomas (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Tim1983 schrieb:


> Jetzt verstehe ich gar nichts mehr!
> Ich dachte die Molen in Hvide Sande sind gesperrt?!
> Wie können denn jetzt soviele Angler da stehen und auf Makrele angeln?



Sorry, wir sind in Thorsminde, etwas nördlich von Hvide Sande. Hab mich so aufgeregt, dass ich dies kleine Detail vergaß!
Habs gleich korrigiert...

@Jürgen: Hier stehen gerade riesige Sprottenschwärme und entsprechend auch Makrelen (und Angler) in Massen! 

















Und die meißten angeln nur mit Doppelfedermontage und Blei. Sind halt einige die das "Bild des Anglers" bei den Urlaubern prägen. Und leider realisieren viele erst in der Miethütte, zwei Stunden bei ~24°C (die hatte es die letzten drei Tage hier) tun den Makrelen im Eimer nicht gut...

@Costas: Makrelen, _Scomber scombrus, _bin Biologe und kann die Fischart schon bestimmen. ^^







@all: mehr Kontrollen helfen da doch auch nicht. Wie oben geschrieben, Hirn mitnehmen soll helfen. Konnte so schnell nichts finden, aber wieviele Haken sind denn aktuell in DK an einer Rute erlaubt? Und was hat es mit der Ganzjahresschonzeit für Aale auf sich? Hier angeln viele Abends auch noch auf Aale, nee, natürlich nur auf Grund.


Grüße
TOm


----------



## rainzor (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



DocSchokow schrieb:


> Sorry, wir sind in Thorsminde, etwas nördlich von Hvide Sande. Hab mich so aufgeregt, dass ich dies kleine Detail vergaß!
> Habs gleich korrigiert...


 
Das ist natürlich etwas ganz anderes. Es sah natürlich so aus, als ob du HS meintest.

Zum Aal: Ich meine, daß hier mal irgendwer (Costas?) geschrieben hat, daß diese Schonzeit nur für Berufs- und Nebenerwerbsfischer, nicht aber für Freizeitangler gilt. Danach würden sich die Aalangler dann natürlich völlig korrekt verhalten.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



DocSchokow schrieb:


> Sorry, wir sind in Thorsminde, etwas nördlich von Hvide Sande. Hab mich so aufgeregt, dass ich dies kleine Detail vergaß!
> Habs gleich korrigiert...
> 
> @Jürgen: Hier stehen gerade riesige Sprottenschwärme und entsprechend auch Makrelen (und Angler) in Massen!
> ...


 


Hallo TOm,#h

der Nachtrag relativiert die Sache natürlich.:m
Habe die Kleinfischinvasion mit jagenden Makrelen dahinter
auch schon einige Male erlebt.Ist ein Schauspiel.

Die Aale dürfen von Sportanglern noch gefangen werden.


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## DrThomas (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@Jürgen: an der roten Leuchte der Hafenausfahrt war das Wasser schwarz vor Sprotten und das sah aus als wenn das Wasser gekocht hat! 

Unglaublich beeindruckendes Naturschauspiel.|bigeyes

Meine gefangenen Makrelen waren übrigens alle zwischen 34 und 37cm lang. Megakämpfer an leichtem Spingeschirr:
Cormoran ULX, Rarenium 3000SFA, 6lbs Stroft GTM, Streamer mit vorgeschaltetem 3g Blei.

Viel besser als ne Norwegenrute mit 50er Schnur und fünf Hakenvorfach, wetten... #6

Grüße
TOm


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



DocSchokow schrieb:


> @Jürgen: an der roten Leuchte der Hafenausfahrt war das Wasser schwarz vor Sprotten und das sah aus als wenn das Wasser gekocht hat!
> 
> Unglaublich beeindruckendes Naturschauspiel.|bigeyes
> 
> ...


 



@ Tom,#h

ich gehe seit Jahrzehnten nur ultraleicht auf Makrele.Am liebsten in HS zwischen Nordmole und Hafenausfahrt in
der Badehose 30m ins Wasser hinein.Habe so schon einige
Tiger bis 46cm gefangen.:l


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Dokadan (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Moin moin!

1. Ich werde ab morgen wohl auch wieder in Hvide Sande sein und wollte Euch fragen, was ich momentan probieren kann zu fangen  Falls ihr Zeit habt, wäre es nett eure Montage/Köder vorzustellen (z.B. für Hornhecht). Also tipps, was momentan fängig ist. 

2. Wo fangen sich Makrelen am besten? In Thorsminde? Wenn ja, wo genau?

Danke


----------



## Tim1983 (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

2. Wo fangen sich Makrelen am besten? In Thorsminde? Wenn ja, wo genau?

Ein paar Beiträge über Deinem steht das doch wo die Makrelen in Thorsminde gefangen worden sind, bei den Molen.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo, 

Ich fische ganz simple spiro mit 15-20g und ein vorfach mit 1-2m am 8er Forellenhaken, mit Fischfetzen oder auch Krabben. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Tim1983 schrieb:


> 2. Wo fangen sich Makrelen am besten? In Thorsminde? Wenn ja, wo genau?
> 
> Ein paar Beiträge über Deinem steht das doch wo die Makrelen in Thorsminde gefangen worden sind, bei den Molen.


 


Tim,#h

wenn jemand zu faul ist mal ein paar Minuten zu investieren,
dann können wir schreiben was wir wollen.
Es ist wie "Perlen vor die Säue werfen".|gr:

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Dokadan (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

geht eigentlich


----------



## rainzor (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Dokadan schrieb:


> geht eigentlich


 

Was willst du uns damit sagen?

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Tim1983 (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Tim,#h
> 
> wenn jemand zu faul ist mal ein paar Minuten zu investieren,
> dann können wir schreiben was wir wollen.
> ...



Das stimmt wohl Jürgen.
Nur teilweise ist das einfach nicht zu fassen, da schreibt jemand einen Bericht mit Fotos und es wird trotzdem nachgefragt. Ich meine so einen großen Post mit Bildern kann man ja einfach nicht übersehen. 
Da stellen sich mir die Nackenhaare hoch #d .

Schöne Grüße 
Tim


----------



## FangeNichts5 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

So Leute, falls ihr euch noch erinnern könnt standen wir genau vor einem Jahr auf der Nordmole nachdem wir vergeblich auf Otto gewartet hatten (|rolleyes) Da fand nämlich das Hvide Sande - AB - Sommertreffen statt.


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> So Leute, falls ihr euch noch erinnern könnt standen wir genau vor einem Jahr auf der Nordmole nachdem wir vergeblich auf Otto gewartet hatten (|rolleyes) Da fand nämlich das Hvide Sande - AB - Sommertreffen statt.


 



Vor 2 Jahren hatte es aber wie geplant stattgefunden.War eine gelungene Sause mit Grill und Buttermilch.
Besonders die Grillkartoffeln von Costas waren der Brüller.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## FangeNichts5 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Vor 2 Jahren hatte es aber wie geplant stattgefunden.War eine gelungene Sause mit Grill und Buttermilch.
> Besonders die Grillkartoffeln von Costas waren der Brüller.
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen |wavey:



Die Grillkartoffeln hatten wir auch, an alle die zum nächsten Treffen kommen: Bloß nicht verpassen!!!!

Aber das Treffen letztes Jahr hat richtig Spaß gemacht, vor allem der Makrelenschwarm war sehr eindrucksvoll, und auch das miteinander am Abend, und das beste war das wir die ganze Zeit Sonne hatten, zuvor wurde ja Regen angesagt


----------



## okram24 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Die Grillkartoffeln hatten wir auch, an alle die zum nächsten Treffen kommen: Bloß nicht verpassen!!!!
> 
> Aber das Treffen letztes Jahr hat richtig Spaß gemacht, vor allem der Makrelenschwarm war sehr eindrucksvoll, und auch das miteinander am Abend, und das beste war das wir die ganze Zeit Sonne hatten, zuvor wurde ja Regen angesagt


 
Schön, dass Du uns an den Jahrestag erinnert hast!
Die beiden Treffen in den letzten 2 Jahren waren wirklich super!
Ich habe viele interessante Leute kennengelernt und lustige Tage erlebt!
Leider schaffe ich es in diesem Jahr nicht nach Hvide Sande!
Eine bitte an alle, die dieses Jahr vor Ort sind: Haltet die gute Tradition der Treffen am Leben!|wavey:

Gruß Marko


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



okram24 schrieb:


> Schön, dass Du uns an den Jahrestag erinnert hast!
> Die beiden Treffen in den letzten 2 Jahren waren wirklich super!
> Ich habe viele interessante Leute kennengelernt und lustige Tage erlebt!
> Leider schaffe ich es in diesem Jahr nicht nach Hvide Sande!
> ...


 


Marko,#h

eines kann ich dir versprechen:
Ich werde mein Möglichstes tun,um deinem Wunsch zu
entsprechen.:m
Verdammt schade,dich mit deinen netten Jungs in diesem
Jahr nicht dabei zu haben.

Wir werden gerne einen auf euch trinken,aber da wir eure
Vorlieben nicht so genau kennen,solltest du eure Favoriten
vorher bereits an Otto senden.

Ein spezieller Toast ist euch gewiss.#6


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## FangeNichts5 (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Marko,#h
> 
> eines kann ich dir versprechen:
> Ich werde mein Möglichstes tun,um deinem Wunsch zu
> ...



Nächstes Jahr bin ich (hoffentlich) auch wieder in HS dabei, und hoffentlich dann auch bei nem netten Treffen#6

Ich weiß irgendwie noch ganz genau was ich letztes Jahr zu den jeweiligen Tagen gemacht habe, am 5. Juli 2010 habe ich mir Abends nen Haken in den Finger gehauen, bzw so ein anderer Spacken hats gemacht|rolleyes


----------



## kenito (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Moin!
Wie siehts denn mit Makrelen/Hornhechte aus?
Kann jemand sagen wie lange man von HS bis Thorsminde fährt?


----------



## Michael_05er (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



kenito schrieb:


> Kann jemand sagen wie lange man von HS bis Thorsminde fährt?


 Auch wenns fies klingt: Frag mal Google maps, gibts auch für Dänemark!


----------



## Tim1983 (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



kenito schrieb:


> Moin!
> Wie siehts denn mit Makrelen/Hornhechte aus?
> Kann jemand sagen wie lange man von HS bis Thorsminde fährt?



Hey,
es sind knappe 45 km, also gute 45 Minuten.


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> *Auch wenns fies klingt*: Frag mal Google maps, gibts auch für Dänemark!


 



Tja,er schon wieder.
Der Faulheit sind halt keine Grenzen gesetzt.|rolleyes

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Tim1983 schrieb:


> Hey,
> es sind knappe 45 km, also gute 45 Minuten.


 



Kommt natürlich auch auf das Fahrzeug an.
Mit Skateboard könnten es bei Gegenwind auch 3 Stunden
sein.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Angelprofesor (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

|wavey: Also doch so weit, hm, ich wolte zu Fuß hin, also bleibe ich lieber in Hvide Sande.#:#g


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> *Boardietreffen 1. Augusthälfte 2011*
> 
> 
> Wer ist in der angegebenen Zeit in HS oder Umgebung und hat Lust auf ein Treffen?
> ...


----------



## Angelprofesor (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

|wavey: Mal sehen ob ich das irgendwie hin kriegen kann, am 03.08. habe ich Geburtstagsfeier und werde versuchen die angelegenheit zu erledigen ( abzusagen ) und einfach für einige tage nach Dänemark zu kommen.@ Jürgen, Otto , Uwe und der rest der HS Family ich werde mich zeitig melden. #g
1800 km sind nicht, oder ?

Gruß aus Kroatien 
Anna und Vladi


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Angelprofesor schrieb:


> |wavey: Mal sehen ob ich das irgendwie hin kriegen kann, am 03.08. habe ich Geburtstagsfeier und werde versuchen die angelegenheit zu erledigen ( abzusagen ) und einfach für einige tage nach Dänemark zu kommen.@ Jürgen, Otto , Uwe und der rest der HS Famyli ich werde mich zeitig melden. #g
> 1800 km sind nicht, oder ?
> 
> Gruß aus Kroatien
> Anna und Vladi


 



@Anna,Vladi #h

ihr müssst schon kommen.Wir haben noch keinen original
kroatischen "Grillanzünder".Der soll der Beste sein.#g

Gruß
Jürgen :q


----------



## Angelprofesor (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> @Anna,Vladi #h
> 
> ihr müssst schon kommen.Wir haben noch keinen original
> kroatischen "Grillanzünder".Der soll der Beste sein.#g
> ...


 

|bla: Ha,ha ha , der Grillanzünder, was denks du wenn ich die Pulle auf den Tisch lege, da brent alles von aleine. Frage Otto wie der zündet. Ich werde mich bemühen den Termin war zu nehmen.#g
Gruß

Vladi


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Angelprofesor schrieb:


> |bla: Ha,ha ha , der Grillanzünder, was denks du* wenn ich die Pulle auf den Tisch lege,* da brent alles von aleine. Frage Otto wie der zündet. Ich werde mich bemühen den Termin war zu nehmen.#g
> Gruß
> 
> Vladi


 



Vladi,#h

ganz so war das nicht gedacht.#d
Die Pulle kommt in einer Tüte unter den Tisch.:q


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Angelprofesor (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Vladi,#h
> 
> ganz so war das nicht gedacht.#d
> Die Pulle kommt in einer Tüte unter den Tisch.:q
> ...


 

|bla: Tüte ! warum Tüte, und unter dem Tisch, womit wird Feuer entfacht ?. Jürgen, Jürgen!|abgelehn

Gruß
Vladi


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Angelprofesor schrieb:


> |bla: Tüte ! warum Tüte, und unter dem Tisch, womit wird Feuer entfacht ?. Jürgen, Jürgen!|abgelehn
> 
> Gruß
> Vladi


 




Gut,ich beuge mich der Mehrheit.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## kenito (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

und die Hornhechte?/Makrelen


----------



## LAC (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> j.Breithardt schrieb:
> 
> 
> > *Boardietreffen 1. Augusthälfte 2011*
> ...


----------



## volkerm (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo,

Unvorhersehbares mal aussen vor, bin ich dabei.
Danke, daß Ihr das organisiert.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



kenito schrieb:


> und die Hornhechte?/Makrelen


 



Lecker #6

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## rainzor (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Lecker #6
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen |wavey:


 
Böse wie immer #6. Weiter so.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Uwe_H (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Angelprofesor schrieb:


> |bla: Tüte ! warum Tüte, und unter dem Tisch, womit wird Feuer entfacht ?. Jürgen, Jürgen!|abgelehn
> 
> Gruß
> Vladi



Das Grillfeuer wird mit der Papiertüte entfacht, das innere Feuerchen mit dem Slibbowitz oder wie auch immer dieses Teuefelszeugs geschrieben wird.

Ich war mal auf einer kroatischen Hochzeit eingeladen, Heidewitzka, der war echt lecker, schön alt und gereift im Holzfässchen, ich glaube, ich hab nen Putzeimer voll davon vertilgt im Laufe des Abends.


----------



## Quappenjäger (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

ey leute in hs fängt man nix |supergri dieses jahr kudder mit der fio (2 tage und der alte otto mann wollt mich doch mal kotzen sehen , wergiss es :m) und nur ca. 30 kg filet.mann war das nen kampf |bigeyes
ey otto altes haus wie geht es dir? melde dich mal wieder!
und ja ich weiß darf keine deiner töchter heiraten ....., lach
wünsche euch viel spass beim treff!

grüße andy


----------



## claudi007 (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Das Grillfeuer wird mit der Papiertüte entfacht, das innere Feuerchen mit dem Slibbowitz oder wie auch immer dieses Teuefelszeugs geschrieben wird.

Ich war mal auf einer kroatischen Hochzeit eingeladen, Heidewitzka, der war echt lecker, schön alt und gereift im Holzfässchen, ich glaube, ich hab nen Putzeimer voll davon vertilgt im Laufe des Abends.[/QUOTE]


des schaffd a nua oina vun dem egg do unne en oima voll vun dem zeig loddle :vik:


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



claudi007 schrieb:


> Das Grillfeuer wird mit der Papiertüte entfacht, das innere Feuerchen mit dem Slibbowitz oder wie auch immer dieses Teuefelszeugs geschrieben wird.
> 
> Ich war mal auf einer kroatischen Hochzeit eingeladen, Heidewitzka, der war echt lecker, schön alt und gereift im Holzfässchen, ich glaube, ich hab nen Putzeimer voll davon vertilgt im Laufe des Abends.


 

*des schaffd a nua oina vun dem egg do unne* :vik:[/QUOTE]


Nicht unbedingt,ich kenne jemanden aus der schärfsten
Stadt Deutschlands,der hat das auch schon geschafft.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



rainzor schrieb:


> Böse wie immer #6. Weiter so.
> 
> Gruß
> Rainer


 




@ rainzor,#h

du verkennst mich total.|engel:


Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## claudi007 (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

wat ist denn die schärfste stadt deutschlands?|kopfkrat

gruß claudi


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



claudi007 schrieb:


> wat ist denn die schärfste stadt deutschlands?|kopfkrat
> 
> gruß claudi


 


In Steilmann-City kann man doch denken,oder?:q

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## claudi007 (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

wenn man von hier kommt weis man dat vieleicht..ich wohn ja nur hier :g


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



claudi007 schrieb:


> wenn man von hier kommt weis man dat vieleicht..*ich wohn ja nur hier* :g


 



Wat willste in Bochum-West auch anderes tun? #c


Gruß aus Solingen
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## claudi007 (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

da haste recht...mehr muß ned#c

es hat klick gemacht...lach..gehirn hat sich vorm we dann doch nochmal angestrengt#6


----------



## volkerm (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

16 Minuten Schaltzeit|kopfkrat?


----------



## Quappenjäger (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



volkerma schrieb:


> 16 Minuten Schaltzeit|kopfkrat?


 

häääää ;+


----------



## volkerm (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

17:52 bis 18:08.
Noch so ein Blitzschalter.
Ich werde aber nicht frech; weisst schon.


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



volkerma schrieb:


> *17:52 bis 18:08.*
> Noch so ein Blitzschalter.
> Ich werde aber nicht frech; weisst schon.


 



Volker,#h

bist aber auch ein bisschen sarkastisch drauf,oder? 
Dachte,das hätte ich gepachtet.|supergri

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Quappenjäger (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

i hab hart, komm auf sofa und hau zwei eier inne pfanne#q
dann papi happy :m


----------



## volkerm (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Och Jürgen,

als Alleinunterhalter ist es doch auch öde.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## claudi007 (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



volkerma schrieb:


> 16 Minuten Schaltzeit|kopfkrat?




das muß man anders sehen...hätt auch garned schalten können..aber da ich nur innerlich blond bin hats halt auch nur 16 min gedauert :vik:

gruß claudi


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Quappenjäger schrieb:


> i hab hart, komm auf sofa und hau zwei eier inne pfanne#q
> dann papi happy :m


 


Zuviel Mon Cheri? |kopfkrat

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Uwe_H (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Schärfste Stadt Deutschlands??? Ich dachte immer das wäre Köln??? Jedenfalls laufen da so viele scharfe Jungs rum, tatütatata....:g

Der Witz war aber bekannt...

Ansonsten kann ich was zur Fangstatistik beitragen: Letzten Sonntag, ein wildes Swein, Kescher brauchte ich nicht, kam von alleine aus dem Wald raus...in zwei Wochen wirds bei meinem Orchester gegrillt, ich bin mal gespannt.


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> *Schärfste Stadt Deutschlands??? Ich dachte immer das wäre Köln???* Jedenfalls laufen da so viele scharfe Jungs rum, tatütatata....:g
> 
> Der Witz war aber bekannt...
> 
> Ansonsten kann ich was zur Fangstatistik beitragen: Letzten Sonntag, ein wildes Swein, Kescher brauchte ich nicht, kam von alleine aus dem Wald raus...in zwei Wochen wirds bei meinem Orchester gegrillt, ich bin mal gespannt.


 


Nee Uwe,#h

da liegst du falsch.Das ist die wärmste Stadt    Deutschlands.:m


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## sCoPeXx (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

watn hier los


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



sCoPeXx schrieb:


> *watn hier los*


 


Sehr gute und zielgerichtete Fragestellung.#6

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## sCoPeXx (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Das ist ja ne Offtopic Disskusion xD |supergri
so ähm ich habe mal ne frage gibt es neue Informationen über NO leider liest man nichts.

lg Patrick


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



sCoPeXx schrieb:


> Das ist ja ne Offtopic Disskusion xD |supergri
> so ähm ich habe mal ne frage gibt es neue Informationen über *NO* leider liest man nichts.
> 
> lg Patrick


 


Seit Kachelmanns Problemen ist der Wetterbericht halt nicht mehr dass,was er mal war.:m

Gruß
Jürgen :q


----------



## sCoPeXx (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

wie soll ich den das interpretieren ?? 


> *AW: Hvide Sande 2011*
> Zitat:
> Zitat von *sCoPeXx*
> 
> ...


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



sCoPeXx schrieb:


> *wie soll ich den das interpretieren ?? *






Über *NO* (Nord-Ost) habe ich im dänischen Wetterbericht
schon lange nichts mehr gehört.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Angelprofesor (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

*des schaffd a nua oina vun dem egg do unne en oima voll vun dem zeig loddle* :vik:[/QUOTE]

#c *Leider das habe ich nicht entzifern können,* aber lieber Uwe einige Gläsien aus der Pulle sind ausreichend und du singst frome Lieder und der Grill ist Geschichte. 80% - iger und selbst gebrantes Feuerwasser brennt dir Löcher in die Socken. Selbst der Blindenhund kündigt seine dienste und haut ab.|engel:

Gruß aus Kroatien
Vladi


----------



## Sieghunter (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hi@all,

ich bin die letzte Augustwoche in der nähe von Hive Sande mit meiner Familie 

Ich würde gern mal wisse was mann da so Fischerei technisch machen kann zur dieser Zeit außer an die put and take Seeen zu gehen?

Mein Schwager kommt mit und will dort auch Fischen, er hat nur noch nie Geangelt! Ich würde es gern auf All, Dorsch, Wolfbarsch,Hornhecht, Mefo oder Lachs probieren. Das problem ist das ich zum ersten mal dort bin und außer mit dem Mefo Fischen an der Ostsee garnix mit Meeresangeln am Hut habe. ich kenne noch nicht mal die Optimalen Jahreszeiten für die Fischarten im Meer und freu mich über jede Information.


Mfg

Benni


----------



## Michael_05er (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo Benni,
schau mal hier: http://www.hvidesande.dk/de/angeln/default.asp
Da findest Du viele Informationen. Im Angelführer findest Du auf Seite 30 auch einen Fischkalender mit den besten Fangmonaten verschiedener Fische. Makrelen sollten Ende August gut gehen, da gibt es dann auch kurze Kuttertouren. Wie gut Lachs und Mefo im August laufen weiß ich nicht, aber da sollten andere was sagen können. Da solltet Ihr aber etwas mobil sein und z.B. an die Skjern fahren. 

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## sCoPeXx (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

ÄH NO war No die PuT Anlage Gemeint die mit Gülle überflutet wurde 

lg


----------



## volkerm (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Bei Deinem Geschreibe gehen mir die Schuhe auf!


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



volkerma schrieb:


> Bei Deinem Geschreibe gehen mir die Schuhe auf!


 


Volker,#h

wo bleibt die Contenance?:m


Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## volkerm (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Konstanze?

Kenne ich nicht!

Grüße

Volker


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



volkerma schrieb:


> *Konstanze*?
> 
> Kenne ich nicht!
> 
> ...


 




Die ist doch in NO in der Gülle ertrunken.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## anschmu (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Die ist doch in NO in der Gülle ertrunken.:m
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen |wavey:


Was und wann war denn in No  der Gülleunfall ? Ich krieg hier irgendwie nicht alles mit - scheint schon eine frühe Form von Altersdemenz zu werden bei mir ! Naja will malam 30.7. für einen Tag nach DK fahren - man ist halt verrückt bzw. gerne in Dänemark :vik:


----------



## sCoPeXx (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hey anschmu, irgendwann im Juni glaube ich musst mal ein paar Seiten weiter hinten lesen.

@ Volker dann würde ich mal meine Schnürsenkel überprüfen bevor du drüber stolperst  

lg


----------



## Sieghunter (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo Michael,

thx für den link, die infos sind gut!!!!



MFG

Benni


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Vorübergehend geschlossen.


----------



## goeddoek (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Und ebenso vorübergehend geöffnet, wenn ihr Euch wieder in die Haare kriegt. Das Thema off topic und Extra-Thread dafür haben wir doch durch |kopfkrat
Hab hier gerade 'n Deja vu. Die Mehrheit hat dafür gestimmt, dass auch OT im HS-Thread okay und auch gewünscht ist. Belassen wir es dabei :m

Da ich heute eine ausnehmend gute Laune habe, gibts keine Warnunungen oder Verwarnungen  :m

Also, tut Euch und mir den Gefallen und postet ab hier wieder skandinavisch-freundlich, wie wir es gewohnt sind #6


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Danke Georg,#h

lassen wir weiter einen lockeren Ton herrschen,ohne persönliche Anmache.:m

Und sollte wieder was abgleiten,so besteht ja immer noch die Möglichkeit dem Betreffenden eine Karte zu zeigen,ohne
dass der doch beliebte Trööt als Ganzes drunter leidet.


Gruß und schönes WE,

Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## elwiss (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Ich bin nicht untergetaucht ! Nur ein bischen naß geworden |supergri !

sorry...

Gruß an alle "´Verrückten"

Björn


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



elwiss schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht untergetaucht ! Nur ein bischen naß geworden |supergri !
> 
> sorry...
> 
> ...


 




Björn,#h

nasse Leute mag ich überhaupt nicht,die geben nie
einen aus.|supergri


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## mottejm (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo Gemeinde,
Leider ist ja schon länger nix mehr wirklich Sinvolles gepostet worden. Was geht den mit den Fischen zur Zeit so. Wie gross muss die Kühltruhe sein wenn man keine Dorsche fangen will.
Was geht in Hvide an der Schleusse, wie sieht's aus an den Molen.
Was geht in Thorsminde und wie ist das im Moment mit dem Put & Take in No. Ich war da noch nie, aber im Netz schaut das schon Cool aus.
Am Dienstag geht's für 1 Woche los. Das Haus ist 20 min. Von Thorsminde und ca. 30 min von Hvide Sande weg.
Was macht Sinn. wo kann man Makrelen fangen. Was nehmt Ihr für Makrelen: Makrelenpaternoster? 
Macht eine Makrelentour mit dem Kutter Sinn. Von wo aus ist es besser von Hvide oder von Thorsminde.
In Tjosminde gab es doch im Sommer die Thurifischauktion, oder? Wer weiss wann und wo die ist.
Welcher Put & Take ist gut zu Zeit. Vor 2 Monaten waren die beiden im Norden von Hvide ( so ca. 10km, auf der rechten Seite wenn man von Hvide kommt.) Sind die noch gut.
Geht was mit MeFo im Limfjord?
Schon mal danke für die Antworten

Motte, der schon nervös ist.

PS: An der Ausfahrt Flensburg Handewitt bei dem Sabdinavian Park oder wie das Einkaufszenter heisst ist ein Angelladen, kann man den nehmen, für die wichtigen Einkäufe?

Leider habe ich ein Ferienhaus ohne Internet, aber ich werde Berichten wenn ich wieder zurück bin.


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo Motte,#h

auch wenn du der Meinung bist,es wurde schon lange nichts Sinnvolles mehr gepostet,so hättest du das Sinnfreie doch mal lesen sollen.:m
Es wurden einige deiner jetzt gestellten Fragen bereits im Vorfeld beantwortet.
So z.B. das die Molen in HS gesperrt sind.
Fischauktionen für Turis finden übrigens 4-5X in den Sommerferien Sonntags in HS statt.
Den Rest zu recherchieren überlasse ich dir.

Gruß
Jürgen|wavey:


----------



## elwiss (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Björn,#h
> 
> nasse Leute mag ich überhaupt nicht,die geben nie
> einen aus.|supergri
> ...


 
Ha, oder Hah !

leider haben wir uns ja noch nicht getroffen...

Naß geworden bedeutet aber noch lange nicht "getränksfremd" zu sein....

Irgenwie kriegen wir das noch hin ! |supergri

Gruß

Björn




Wenn ich daran denke, daß Du bald schon wieder vor ort bist, kommt mir "Träne nach Auge"....



|wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



elwiss schrieb:


> Ha, oder Hah !
> 
> leider haben wir uns ja noch nicht getroffen...
> 
> ...


----------



## holgerson (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Gerade zurück aus HS
Sa. Nachmittag: Brandung am Leuchtturm bei Hochwasser und Strömung. Ohne Fang! #q
Sa. Abend: Die Brandungsruten in Thorsminde auf die Nordmole geflakt. Ohne Fang! #q

Hab auch sonst in HS am Hafen und in TM an den Molen keine Fische gesehen! #c

Naja in 2 Wochen gehts wieder hoch denn aber für 4 Tage! :vik:


----------



## Uwe_H (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Oha, hab ich was verpasst??? Keilerei in HS???

Da hätte ich doch gerne mal mitgemischt, schade, wieder zu spät!!!


----------



## LAC (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo,
melde mich zurück. Unser bordietreffen steht - 04.08.2011 (17.Uhr) nymindegab (fjord / esehäuser). 
Alle bordies, die in der zeit in und um hvide sande ihre ferien verbringen, sind herzlich eingeladen.
@ Jürgen, als du mir den termin mitgeteilt hast, habe ich sofort ein ese haus reserviert. 
Hier im thread ist ja nichts besonderes passiert, außer blubbereien. In der zwischenzeit war ich mal 3 std. angeln in hvide sande - 9 hornheche und drei kleine heringe. An der schleuse ( nördl.fjordseite) wird gearbeitet, d.h. die ersten 2o m sind für angler gesperrt.
Am see bei uns habe ich es auch mal kurz versucht, 2 forellen gelandet.
Hier läuft alles bestens - melde mich tellefonisch mal.

@Quappenjäger
ey leute in hs fängt man nix |supergri dieses jahr kudder mit der fio (2 tage und der alte otto mann wollt mich doch mal kotzen sehen , wergiss es :m) und nur ca. 30 kg filet.mann war das nen kampf |bigeyes
ey otto altes haus wie geht es dir? melde dich mal wieder!
und ja ich weiß darf keine deiner töchter heiraten ....., lach
wünsche euch viel spass beim treff!
 
grüße andy 		

Quappi, mir geht es gut, ich hoffe dir auch - oder nicht?  Weil du an andere frauen denkst, wie ich lese.
Hast du schon eine hochseefahrt gemacht?  Ich möchte doch unbedingt mit, will dich kotzen sehen, dann kehrst du in dich ein, wirst ganz ruhig und denkst nicht immer an weiber.
gruss und hau rein.


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hej Uwe,
ich weiß leider auch nicht was hier los war, sind ja ein paar Einträge gelöscht worden, schade war bestimmt lustig, und das nur wegen einem Textausschnitt von Lotto King Karl.
Die Welt ist halt Humorlos geworden.
viele Grüße
Carsten


----------



## LAC (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Carsten Heidorn schrieb:


> Hej Uwe,
> ich weiß leider auch nicht was hier los war, sind ja ein paar Einträge gelöscht worden, schade war bestimmt lustig, und das nur wegen einem Textausschnitt von Lotto King Karl.
> Die Welt ist halt Humorlos geworden.
> viele Grüße
> Carsten



Carsten, was ist denn gelöscht worden - wer ist denn Lotto King Karl ? 
Uwe, kannst du mich informieren, will ja nicht blind durch die gegend laufen, sonst stolpere ich im wörterwald noch in eine falle.
Gruß


----------



## rainzor (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo Otto,

es gibt dich ja noch. Ich bin auch wieder anwesend, war 3 Wochen in Bulgarien. Komplett ohne angeln.

Mit den gelöschten Beiträgen hast du nichts verpaßt. Es haben sich wieder einige Leute aufgeregt, daß hier so wenig sachliches passiert. Dann hat jemand Lotto King Karl zitiert und es ist hier leicht aus dem Ruder gelaufen. Aber eigentlich nicht richtig schlimm.

Zu Lotto King Karl: Ist ein Hamburger Musiker, hat in HH zum Teil Kultstatus. Sein bekanntestes Lied ist "Hamburg meine Perle" und mit der gleichen Melodie hat er dann noch "Hamburg meine Fußball-Perle" gemacht. Soweit ich weiß, läuft es immer bei den Heimspielen des HSV. Darin kriegen die anderen Bundesliga-Städte ihr Fett weg. Und daraus gab es eben ein Zitat. 

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Sieghunter (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hi@all,
kann mir wer einen Kutter entpfehlen zur Ausfahrt auf Dorsch ende August???


----------



## Torskfisk (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ sieghunter
Empfehlen ist leicht gehetzt, aber es gibt glaube ich nur einen Kutter in HS, die MS Solea und da scheiden sich die Geister ob die nun gut ist oder nicht....
Wenn du bereit bist, etwas weiter zu fahren könntest du dich sonst nach Thyboroen aufmachen, dort müsste die Orca H fahren, manchmal bietet diese auch Tagestouren an. Die kann man nach allen Berichten eigentlich bedenkenlos empfehlen.


----------



## LAC (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



rainzor schrieb:


> Hallo Otto,
> 
> es gibt dich ja noch. Ich bin auch wieder anwesend, war 3 Wochen in Bulgarien. Komplett ohne angeln.
> 
> ...



Hallo Rainer, 
danke für die information - ich hoffe du hattest schöne tage in bulgarien. Inzwischen wurde ich über pn gut informiert. 
Was soll hier schon aus dem ruder laufen - das kann doch nur etwas lustiges sein und freude bereiten. Spannung kann es doch nicht geben, wenn man es nicht verkniffen sieht. 
Bei mir spannt sich die haut, wenn ich die fünf fischarten betrachte, die hier in hvide sande vorkommen und die 2000 postings lese, wo zwei arten, wie der hering und hornhecht, rein wissenschaftlich hier durchleuchtet werden |supergri  Das ist der hammer und ich freue mich über jedes posting - das hält mich jung |supergri
Da ist es doch mal ganz nett, wenn einer ein ei legt und etwas kulthaftiges zitiert, es existiert ja, einige regen sich dann auf - muss man aber nicht, jedenfalls bringt es zündstoff und wenn man sich in der gewalt hat, kann nichts passieren. 
Hier kannst du auch vom kuckuck ein ei bekommen, dafür muss man dann ständig arbeiten oder ein porzelanei wird einem untergejubelt - da entwickelt sich nichts raus - diese eier sind auch lustig.

Hier ist neuer zündstoff:
Ich habe jetzt einen hering gefangen - auf der nordseite als er in richtung fjord schwamm -  der hatte kein linkes auge mehr. 
Gedanken kommen auf, ob diese fischart sich inzwischen so entwickelt hat, dass sie keinen angler am ufer mehr sehen will.
Oder ob ein angler ihm ein auge rausgehauen hat, weil er ein falsches paternostern montiert hat und nur fische reißt.

Um alles zu wissen, sollte jeder seine wissen hier posten und ob auf der südlichen seite schon angler heringe gefangen haben, die kein rechtes auge mehr haben - denn im herbst kommen sie erneut und ich will nicht blind sein - möchte ja welche überlisten. 
Noch eine frage, kann man denn einen hering, der schon eine flugreise gemacht hat an land, zurück mit der angelschnur ins wasser werfen, damit er seine freiheit behält. Benötigt man da eine bestimmt technik - z.b. hat mir einer gesagt, dass ich beim reinwerfen, die schnur stoppen muss, bevor sie das wasser erreicht, dann befreit er sich durchs eigengewicht selbst vom haken - ohne das er aua sagt. 
Dumm wie ich bin, habe ich ihn mehrmals zurück geworfen ohne die schnur zu stoppen, jedoch ging er nicht ab, da ich mit cirkle hooks arbeite - beim dritten mal, war es jedoch kein schöner drill mehr und einer sagte zu mir, arbeitest du mit köderfische. Ja, habe ich gesagt -  will bonitos fangen.

Hat da einer erfahrung gesammelt.

Nachsatz:

@ Torksfish
ist inzwischen in hvide sande nur noch die solea, die touren anbietet. Es war ein großer einstieg im frühjahr hier, wie gut die anderen fangschiffe sind und was sie schon gefangen haben - sind sie verschwunden? Haben sie den platz gewechselt oder sich verkrochen. 
Eigenartig, wenn es wahr ist - bin doch kein hellseher, jedoch gemunkelt hat man viel.

Wenn die solea, die große fahrt macht - sind die fangergebnisse gut, wenn ich bedenke, dass es die südliche nordseee ist, wo sie sich bewegt. Jedoch sind die nördlichen fanggebiete besser und nicht mit dem weißen riff zu vergleichen.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> Hallo Rainer,
> danke für die information - ich hoffe du hattest schöne tage in bulgarien. Inzwischen wurde ich über pn gut informiert.
> Was soll hier schon aus dem ruder laufen - das kann doch nur etwas lustiges sein und freude bereiten. Spannung kann es doch nicht geben, wenn man es nicht verkniffen sieht.
> Bei mir spannt sich die haut, wenn ich die fünf fischarten betrachte, die hier in hvide sande vorkommen und die 2000 postings lese, wo zwei arten, wie der hering und hornhecht, rein wissenschaftlich hier durchleuchtet werden |supergri Das ist der hammer und ich freue mich über jedes posting - *das hält mich jung |supergri*
> ...


 
Hey Otto, 

Dann halte ich dich mal jung|rolleyes.

In HS liegt die Solea mit kurzen fahrten, 3-20std. Dann liegt noch die Fio in HS mit fahrten von 21std. bis 7tage. Bis vorkurzen lagen auch noch die Muddi und die Fyrholm in HS. Die Muddi fährt jetzt ab Thorsminde und die Fyrholm fährt wieder ab Hirtshals. Ich konnte dir vllt helfen.

Gruß
Jonas


----------



## Costas (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> ist inzwischen in hvide sande nur noch die solea, die touren anbietet. Es war ein großer einstieg im frühjahr hier, wie gut die anderen fangschiffe sind und was sie schon gefangen haben - sind sie verschwunden? Haben sie den platz gewechselt oder sich verkrochen.
> Eigenartig, wenn es wahr ist - bin doch kein hellseher, jedoch gemunkelt hat man viel.



Otto, 
Letztes Jahr hast Du unser Boardie-Treffen verpasst, weil Du uns (ca. 10 Leute) im Hafen von Hvide Sande nicht finden konntest. Man kann es Dir also nicht übel nehmen, wenn Du jetzt nur eines der drei Schiffe in Hvide Sande siehst |supergri. Der Vollständigkeit (und Fairness!) halber möchte ich die übrigen zwei Boote hier hinzufügen.

Wie Jonas schon geschrieben hat, fährt die MS Fio nach wie vor von Hvide Sande aus. Das sind hauptsächlich längere Touren die meistens sehr gut fangen. 

Die MS Fyrholm "pendelt" je nach Nachfrage zwischen Hirtshals und Hvide Sande. Zur Zeit ist auch die MS Fyrholm in Hvide Sande und fährt kürzere Touren für Makrelen, Dorsch usw. 

Mehr Informationen zu den 2 Booten findet man hier

Generell gilt: wenn man die kürzeren Touren auf Dorsch bucht, dann ist es eine Glücksache, ob man dabei fängt oder nicht. Dafür sind sie günstiger. 

Gruss #h
Costas


----------



## LAC (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Carpfreak und Costas 

Hallo Jonas und Costas,
danke für die information, nun kenne ich die neuen plätze, wo sie liegen. 
Anfang  des jahres lagen sie ja alle noch in hvide sande und jeder hatte so  seine eigene strategie, wie man sich vorstellt und vermarktet. Ich hatte  damals schon erwähnt, dass es ein reiner verdrängungswettbewerb sein  wird und die solea als sieger rausgeht - dieses hat nichts mit der  fangqualität zu tun, sondern einfach mit dem konzept, denn in hvide  sande sind in meinen augen kaum hochseeangler. Dort wird ein  familienurlaub im ferienhaus gebucht - wo man auch mal angeln geht und  mal eine kleine  8 std hochseefahrt macht bzw. eine vier stunden fahrt  auf makrele, kaum mehr. Denn ich kenne kein feriengast, der mit seiner  familie ein urlaub hier verbringt und mehrere tage auf see auch noch  eine angeltour bucht - der muss ja bescheuert sein.
Dieses machen  angelvereine bzw. reine angeltruppen und die müssen bescheuert sein,  wenn sie dicke fische suchen in der südlichen nordsee. 
Aber jeder  hat so seine eigenen gedanken und vorstellungen - das belebt und bewegt  die branche. 
Es liegt noch ein anderes Schiff dort, ihr habt recht, denn als ich vor einer woche in hvide sande war, da lag noch  ein anderer angelkutter dort, vielleicht war es die Fio, wo ein info  schild angeheftet war, wo man sich telf. melden kann, wenn man eine  fahrt buchen möchte.
Ich  z.b. fahre lieber mit dem wagen 5 std weiter und habe gute fangplätze  förmlich vor der tür liegen und nicht mit dem schiff einen tag mehr um  diese fangplätze zu erreichen. Aber jeder angler hat so seine eigene  vorstellungen, wie man kapitale fische am haken bekommt. Wobei eine schiffsfahrt  immer lustig ist und man auf kleinsten raum, immer viel berichten kann - costas, du hast ja gut gefangen.

Ein gruß an euch beiden hochseejäger.


----------



## wasser-ralf (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Vielen Dank an Euch für die letzten inhaltsreichen Postings. Die sind für einen HS-Neuling mal wirklich hilfreich. Genau das, was mich unter anderem interessiert. Habe mich ja schon fast nicht mehr zu fragen getraut. 
LG wasser-ralf


----------



## LAC (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



wasser-ralf schrieb:


> Vielen Dank an Euch für die letzten inhaltsreichen Postings. Die sind für einen HS-Neuling mal wirklich hilfreich. Genau das, was mich unter anderem interessiert. Habe mich ja schon fast nicht mehr zu fragen getraut.
> LG wasser-ralf



Was hast du denn als hs-neuling auf dem herzen? z.b. kommen für mich dort nur zwei fischarten vor |supergri Die jedoch in guten stückzahlen es ist der hering (im frühjahr sowie im herbst) und der hornhecht der ab mai bis august dort vorkommt, wobei für mich bei dieser fischart hvide sande, zu den besten fangplätzen in europa zälhe. Alle anderen fischarten, wie meeräsche, wolfsbarsch, makrele, dorsch, platte usw. kann man zwar von land in hvide sande landen, jedoch zählt für mich nicht hvide sande, da als ein guter fangplatz - da kenne ich bessere.
Jedoch wer zeit hat, der sollte sich an der steinschüttung setzten und auf meeräsche angeln oder in 8 m tiefe kapitale dorsche suchen bzw. auf aal gehen - alles ist möglich.


----------



## wasser-ralf (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Danke Otto, Du hast mir schon viel geholfen. Von Dir kommen immer ganz brauchbare Postings. 
Ich bin mit meiner Familie nächste und übernächste Woche in der Gegend. Die Gelegenheit ich möchte wieder zum gemeinsammen angeln nutzen, möglichst auch mal eine Kutterausfahrt mit dem Sohn (10J) machen. Makrele und Plattfisch könnte so das Ziel sein, wobei ich persönlich schon auch gern wieder mal einen Dorsch hätte. Aber das soll kein Muß sein, zum Krampf werden. Der Spaß für alle Beteiligten soll schon im Vordergrund stehen.
Über HV habe ich mich hier schon einwenig informiert, bin vorwiegend ein stiller Mitleser. Allerdings ist ein Großteil des Geschriebenen hier in letzter Zeit mehr off topic, also eher für Eingeweite. 
Dabei habe ich auch gemerkt, wenn ein "Neuling" hier eine Frage stellt, kommt schnell von einigen - "sei nicht so bequem, lese weiter vorn nach, wurde alles schon mal gesagt und geschrieben". Das sind hier aber einige hundert Seiten und wie gesagt überwiegend off topic. Da übersieht man mit Sicherheit irgend wann das Wesentliche.


----------



## Sieghunter (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hi@all,

danke für die infos.

ich werde mir das mit der Ausfahrt überlegen da ich mit meiner Familie da bin und zwei kleine Kinder dabei sind. da werde ich woll auf Brandungsruten und Forellenteich zurückgreifen!!!!
Sind in der letzten Augustwoche noch Hornhechte da?


LG


Benni


----------



## carpfreak1990 (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Sieghunter schrieb:


> Hi@all,
> 
> danke für die infos.
> 
> ...


 

Hey Benni, Mit Glück kannst noch welche erwischen. Letztes jahr waren nur noch wenige anfang/mitte august vorort und es waren auch sehr viel kleine hornhechte. Die größten habe ich früh morgens gefangen 6.00 bis 8.00uhr. Dann hast auch noch mehr platzt danach wirds dann immer voller, geben abend und nachst waren auch noch größere tiere dort.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## diddi59 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo an alle,#h
habe vor Mitte/Ende August an die Dänische Nordseeküste um Hvide Sande zum Makrelenangeln zu fahren.
Da ich bis lang nur immer Hering in HS und TM gefangen habe wollte ich es mal auf Makrele probieren.
Würde mich gern jemandem anschliessen der Erfahrung mit Makrelenangeln in der Dänischen Nordsee hat oder jemanden treffen der in dieser Zeit eventuell auch da ist oder auch hinfahren möchte.

Könnte wie schon erwähnt in der 33. oder 34. Kalender Woche für ein verlängertes Wochenende oder auch eine ganze Woche zum Angeln nach Dänemark kommen.

Bin für alle Tipps, Anregungen und Infos zu diesem Thema dankbar.
( Habe mich auch schon vor ab hier in diesem Tread etwas informiert und gelesen. Würde mich aber über Anschluß an eine Person oder Gruppe sehr freuen weil ich wie schon erwähnt keine Ahnung vom Makrelenangeln habe ).

Bei uns hier an der Ostsee ( Hohwachter Bucht ) hört man immer wieder von einzelnen fängen von Makrelen aber ich habe noch nie eine in der Ostsee gefangen.

Gruß und Petri Heil an alle, Dieter.


----------



## LAC (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Wasser-ralf
Unseren thread sehe ich als poesiealbum - immer wenn ich ihn besuche, freue ich mich über die netten postings. Man darf alles nicht so ernst sehen, sonst wird man noch verrückt auch wenn einer mal aus dem rahmen fällt, mit worten oder wie auch immer.
Nun zum hochseeangeln, wenn wir vom hochseeangeln sprechen, dann denkt ein großteil der angler an fahrten, die sie mit dem verein mal gemacht haben - meistens sind es in deutschland, fahrten auf der ostsee. Nun kann man die südliche ostsee nicht mit der südlichen nordsee vergleichen, denn hier weht ein ganz anderer wind - denn auf der nordsee können sich die wellen richtig entwickeln - dieses ist in der südlichen ostsee nicht der fall. Da sind wir beim ersten knackpunkt, denn ein großteil der urlaubsangler, die eine große angelfahrt hier machen, sind zwar anwesend, jedoch kämpfen sie auf der fahrt mit sich selbst, sie sind nur noch eine halbe kraft und haben mit angeln nichts bzw. kaum noch was  am hut, auch wenn sie die angel noch im wasser und den kopf über bord halten.
Nun werden natürlich reichlich denken, dieses passiert mir nicht, weil man ja rambo filme kennt, aber es kann sein, dass diese in ihrer eigenen kotze später schwimmen.
Ich habe mal die solea aufgesucht, nach einer langen fahrt und wollte mir die fänge ansehen - da hatten einige reichlich gefangen und einige habe ich gefragt, was sie denn gefangen hätten, da bekam ich als antwort - lass mich in ruhe. Ich glaube sie wussten gar nicht, dass das schiff schon im hafen lag. So sieht eine fahrt auf der nordsee aus, wenn etwas wind bzw wellen da sind - zu 70% ist dieses der fall.
Wenn einer makrelen fangen will in hvide sande, dann lohnt sich eine 3 oder 4 std fahrt - diese fahrten macht die solea. Es kann sein, dass auch noch andere schiffe sie machen. In Hvide sande jedoch, hat die solea sie im programm.  Da kann die ganze familie mitfahren. Da werden auch welche gefangen und die faht ist lustig. Auch kleine dorsche werden dort gefangen - ich wurde mal eingeladen und habe diese gesehen. 
Alle anderen nordsee fahrten, damit meine ich die von 12 std - zwei tage und mehr, sind reine angeltouren und keine familienfahrten, da sind die schiffe nicht für gebaut - es sind fischkutter.
Betrachte ich die guten fischfanggebiete, dann liegen diese im norden von dänemark, dazu zählt das gelbe riff sowie die norwegische rinne.
Das angelgebiet vor hvide sande, der weiße stein, ist kein ausgewiesenes fischfanggebiet, man hat dieses gebiet einfach einen namen gegeben, da es dort um die 30 m tief ist und größere dorsch diese tiefe vorziehen, In hanstholm liegen diese kalksteine im hafen und im deutschen wattenmeer, eine kinderstube für dorsch/ kabeljau und andere arten, bekommen die kleinen fische sogar einen sonnenbrand. Auch da kommt der dorsch vor. In den wintermonaten fängt man in hvide sande (von der langen mole) gut dorsche, sie haben gerade das mindestmaß erreicht umd beim filetieren füllen zwei fische eine pfanne.
Kapitale fische fängt man in der nordsee ab 25 m tiefe und beim wrack.
In der ostsee ist das anders, da muss man eine schaufel mitbringen, wenn man eine tiefe von über 25 m haben will.
Nur zur makrele:
@ diddi59
Du fragst ja auch danach, momentan wird ein neuer hafen gebaut in hvide sande, die langen molen, es waren die guten angelplätze für makrelen, sind momentan gesperrt. Hinzu kommt, dass in den letzten jahren nicht mehr die stückzahlen gefangen wurden wie vor vier jahren.
Die bestände sind geschrumpft - so ist es auch beim aal, der ist bis zu 70 % zusammengebrochen.
Ein verlägertes wochenende ist zwar schön, aber wenn du von land in den zwei tagen makrelen fangen willst - sehe ich schwarz. Wenn du mich fragst, würde ich dieses nicht machen - da fahr mal lieber nach holland.
Vom boot aus geht es, wenn er fährt d.h. die see ruhig ist und er den makrelnschwarm findet |supergri
Für makrele würde ich eine woche vorschlagen, wobei auch diese empfehlung keine garantie ist.


----------



## eislander (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo Otto !
Hallo Hvide Sande Fans !
Habe vom Grilltreffen am 4.8. bei den Fischerhütten gelesen und würde auch gern kommen.Plant am Tag vorher oder nachher jemand am südlichen Fjord zu angeln dem ich mich anschließen könnte?Ich würde gern mal einen Hecht an Land ziehen oder wenigstens eine Pfanne voll Barsche.
Gruß   Eislander


----------



## LAC (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Eisangler
freut mich - die ese häuser am fjord sind reserviert für das treffen am 4.8.
Dort ist ein idealen angelplatz für kinder, da sie mit kleinsten geschirr fische fangen können - denn die freuen sich, wenn nur etwas zappelt am haken, wobei jeder zehnte ein portionsfisch ist. 
Dieser platz an den esehäuser ist jedoch gut, wenn man mit heringspaternoster auf barsch geht - gezielt kann man alle schilfkanten abwerfen und den barsch suchen. Einige bordies kennen dieses und es fluppt gut, wenn man den barschberg gefunden hat.
Beim treffen kann ich dir aber auch den anderen bordies, alle guten fangplätze im südlichen bereich für hecht und barsch zeigen, die man vom ufer erreichen kann. Fangen muss man sie selbst.
Gruß


----------



## wasser-ralf (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Danke Otto, so in etwa habe ich es mir vorgestellt. Wenn es klappt und das Wetter zulässt, beabsichtige ich mit dem Kutter eine kleine Abendausfahrt mit der Familie. Für mich allein liebäugele ich mit einer Wracktour. Mir ist schon klaar, dass es sich um die Nord- und nicht um die Ostsee handelt. Ich glaube schon, dass ich das nicht unterschätze.
Ein wenig Erfahrung habe ich da schon, glaube ich jedenfalls. Wir verbringen regelmäßig unseren Urlaub am Wasser, waren auch öfter in Norwegen. Nur die jütländische Nordseeküste kennen wir bisher nur von der Durchreise. Es ist einfach an der Zeit, dass sich das ändert.


----------



## volkerm (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo,

wie ist eigentlich der aktuelle Stand zum Thema Lachsgehege im Fjord?

Grüße

Volker


----------



## LAC (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



volkerma schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wie ist eigentlich der aktuelle Stand zum Thema Lachsgehege im Fjord?
> 
> ...



Hallo Volker, habe dir gerade eine pn gesendet.
Zum theme Lachsgehege kann ich nur grob sagen, daß die betreiber sowie die gegner daran arbeiten - jeder mit anderen zielvorstellungen.  Ich habe zwar schon etwas geschrieben, jedoch muss ich es noch druckreif machen - momentan habe ich jedoch nicht die zeit - sammle auch noch unterschriften, damit die liste etwas voller wird. 
Wird aber kommen, nun habe ich nicht den kontakt zu den angelvereinen, die sich mit dem Skjern fließgewässersystem befassen. Ich hoffe, sie setzen sich auch ein, denn sie sind ja die betroffenen. 
Unser Bordie Costas, könnte dir sicherlich mehr sagen, denn der ist vor ort und hat den draht zu den vereinen bzw. skjern anglern. So wie ich gehört habe, sollen die redakteure dieses Lachsgehege als positiv betrachten und sehen es als eine bereicherung. Aufklärungsarbeit ist da erforderlich, dieses machen sicherlich die vereine - wenn sie dahinter stehen.

Gruß


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

*Nochmals zur Erinnerung!!!!*

*Boardietreffen am 4.8.2011 in Nymindegab 17 Uhr.:m*


*Wer kommt????*




*Gruß*
*Jürgen |wavey:*


----------



## LAC (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> *Nochmals zur Erinnerung!!!!*
> 
> *Boardietreffen am 4.8.2011 in Nymindegab 17 Uhr.:m*
> 
> ...




Hallo Jürgen - ich komme immer |supergri
Bin also dabei und bringe noch einen ganzen rattenschwanz an angler mit. Wird lustig werden.
17.00 Uhr Nymindegab - Esehütten - ich habe sie reserviert
Soll jeder seine getränke und essen für den grill mitbringen - das ist das einfachste. 
Es soll aber keiner leer ausgehen, denn sollte einer es aus  zeitlichen gründen nicht mehr geschafft haben, getränke bzw essen für sich selbst zu besorgen, so gebe ich gerne etwas ab|supergri
Sollte es seinen geschmack nicht entsprechen - so ist nicht weit entfernt, ein supermarkt, wo man bis 20 uhr alles kaufen kann. 
Gruß


----------



## volkerm (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo Jürgen,

bin dabei!
Falls es jemanden interessiert, was es mit diesen Häusern geschichtlich auf sich hat, schaue er auf Otto`s Internetpräsenz.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## angler jr. (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

wie sieht es zurzeit aus in hvide sande?
fahre am samstag für ne woche und  wollte mal fragen was zurzeit am ebsten läuft..
das letzte mal war ich vor zich jahren da..
habe auf der inet seite gelesen personen 18-64 jahre alt müssen sich einen angelschein dort oder gastkarte besorgen..
bin 15, also verstehe ich das so da sich mir da nichts besorgen brauch?
vielen dank im voraus
 liebe grüße, jerome.


----------



## MatSa (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo,

wir fahren am 5.8. für 2 Wochen nach Henne Strand. Dort würde ich gerne mit meinem Sohn (13) angeln gehen. Wir haben 2 2,7m Spinnruten (30 und 50 g Wurfgewicht) und sind noch ziemliche Anfänger. Letztes Jahr waren wir in nähe von Hvide Sande an einigen Put&Take Seen - leider hat aber nur der Betreiber etwas davon gehabt.

Meine Fragen: gibt es in der nähe von Henne Put&Take Anlagen, wo man nach Fang - und nicht nach Zeit zahlt?

Welche Gewässer (Seen) in der Nähe könnt ihr uns empfehlen?

Danke für Antwort!

Matthias


----------



## leif88 (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Also ich war vor einer Woche oben ich kenne dort keinen See wo man nach Gewicht zahlt wir waren oben in Rinköbing am Forellensee ich glaub Stampevej heißt der mussn mal bei Google suchen und dort haben wir immer was gefangen und die Forellen hatten so 3kg

Gruß Leif


----------



## angler jr. (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

gibts niemand der mir antworten kann?!


----------



## Tim1983 (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



angler jr. schrieb:


> wie sieht es zurzeit aus in hvide sande?
> fahre am samstag für ne woche und  wollte mal fragen was zurzeit am ebsten läuft..
> das letzte mal war ich vor zich jahren da..
> habe auf der inet seite gelesen personen 18-64 jahre alt müssen sich einen angelschein dort oder gastkarte besorgen..
> ...



Wenn Du unter 18 Jahren bzw. über 65 Jahre alt bist brauchst Du den dänischen Angelschein nicht.
Wenn Du aber an Put & Take Seen angeln willst musst Du bei dem See selber eine Stunden- bzw. Tageskarte lösen.


----------



## angler jr. (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

ich bin 15..
hatte damals auch immer nur meinen deustchen fischerei schein dabei..


und wie siehts mit fisch zurzeit dort aus?
was läuft wie?


----------



## Tim1983 (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



angler jr. schrieb:


> ich bin 15..
> hatte damals auch immer nur meinen deustchen fischerei schein dabei..
> 
> 
> ...



Den deutschen Schein kannst Du zuhause lassen, der wird in DK nicht gebraucht #6 .
Wie es mit den Fischen aussieht muss Dir jemand sagen der zur Zeit vor Ort ist.


----------



## LAC (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



angler jr. schrieb:


> wie sieht es zurzeit aus in hvide sande?
> fahre am samstag für ne woche und  wollte mal fragen was zurzeit am ebsten läuft..
> das letzte mal war ich vor zich jahren da..
> habe auf der inet seite gelesen personen 18-64 jahre alt müssen sich einen angelschein dort oder gastkarte besorgen..
> ...



Jerome,
in hvide sande hat sich nicht viel verändert, du hast natürlich inzwischen vorteile betreffend der angelei, da vor zig jahren, als du mal in hvide sande warst, nicht übers geländer schauen konntest, jetzt kannst du die rute darber werfen und gut hornhechte landen, denn die sind momentan da. Einen staatl. fischereischein benötigst du nicht mit 15. jahren. Wie man sie überlistet steht hier im thread und als empfehlung, immer schön gerade werfen, sonst bekommst du ärger mit dem nachbar.
Dann läuft alles vom besten

@ MatSa
Matthias, du kannst in der Henne Au angeln - eine karte bekommt man beim kaufmann hansen in henne. 
Südlich von der henne au würde ich nicht im meer angeln, dort ist das wasser verseucht - mülldeponie - baden ist dort auch verboten - die zehen fallen dir ab.

Weiter südlich liegt in den Dünen eine put&take anlage - sehr schön gelegen - es ist eine staatliche anlage. Habe dort noch nicht geangelt, jedoch sehe ich dort immer angler und einer hat mal eine forelle dort geangelt. Die put&take anlagen sind ja ganz besondere angelplätze, der eine fängt viel, der andere halt wenig oder nichts - da lacht das herz des betreibers, der ja geld verdienen will, es ist ja keine soziale einrichtung für angler - wo man nur nehmen kann.


----------



## holgerson (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Ab Samstag wieder einmal 4 Tage Fischen!  :vik:

Hvide Sande, Thorsminde und Bovbjerg

Vielleicht endlich der erste Wolfsbarsch!


----------



## Quappenjäger (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

moin otto wenn passt schau ich bei dir auch wieder vorbei. wenn ich einer deiner töchter nicht heiraten darf , musst du vor dem altar her halten :m. nee spass bei seite meld dich mal per pn! #h


----------



## FangeNichts5 (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Moinsen!
Ich wollte mal eben David (Ex-Boardie Schwingeangler44, sein Account wurde nach Passwortproblemen gekillt:c) fürs Boardietreffen anmelden. Ich stehe im ständigem Kontakt mit ihm, falls es also Änderungen oder sonstiges wichtiges gibt, werde ich das an ihn weiterleiten.#6

Greetz
Timo


----------



## angler jr. (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ LAC
danke für die info=)
so klein war ich damals auch nicht
aber gut dann weis ich ja bescheid, vielen dank..=)
vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal?!


----------



## MatSa (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Danke für die Antworten! :m

Henne Au soll laut Google ein guten Ruf als Hechtgewässer haben. Da werd ich mir noch ein Stahlvorfach besorgen.
Put and take - Meist du die Anlage bei Graerup?


----------



## angler jr. (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@matsa

 benutzt du immer ein stahlvorfach?
monofile?

für hecht benutze ich nie ein stahlvorfach..
hatte auch noch nie probleme selbst bei 80gern und aufwärts nicht..
wobei ich selber eher auf zander fische und so ein hecht nur ein schicker beifang ist=)


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



angler jr. schrieb:


> @matsa
> 
> benutzt du immer ein stahlvorfach?
> monofile?
> ...


 


Dann solltest du schnellstens damit anfangen,oder aufs 
Friedfischangeln umsteigen.
Wo hast du deine Prüfung abgelegt?#c

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## angler jr. (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

niedersachsen..
genaueres steht bei mir auf der seite warum?
es ist noch nie was passiert und ich habe schon ordentlich hecht gefangen..

fische ja sowieso hauptsächlich auf zander verwende daher nie ein stahlvorfach und wenn dann ein hecht als beifang einsteigt ist das halt so..
habe noch nie ein verloren... ( also abriss .. wenn nur ausschlitzer..)


----------



## Michael_05er (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



MatSa schrieb:


> Da werd ich mir noch ein Stahlvorfach besorgen.


Mach das. Und ignoriere anderslautende Ratschläge. Ansonsten kannst Du auch mal Costas ansprechen, der hat in der Skjern auch schon schöne Hechte gefangen, schau mal hier: http://daenemark.fish-maps.de/userbericht/jagd-auf-grosshechte-der-skjern-au-2792.html Die "Teiche" südlich des Ringköbing Fjordes, also die ersten Erweiterugen bevor der Fjord richtig losgeht, sind auch einen Versuch auf Hecht wert. Aber auch da kennt sich Costas bestens aus.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## LAC (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ FangeNicht5
Timo, jeder ist herzlich willkommen der termin steht 04.08. / 17 uhr /esehäuser/ nymindegab. 

@angler.jr.
Dieses glaube ich dir, dass du vor jahren nicht so klein warst. 
Meine mutter hat mir auch gesagt, dass ich als kleinkind ein großer kerl war.:q Gerne treffe ich große aber auch kleine jungs - komm doch zum bordie treffen nach nymindegab am 04.08 um 17.00 uhr.
Zander sind nicht im fjord, jedoch große jungs d.h. hechte im südl. fjord - ehem. ausläufer. Damit sie nicht weglaufen, sollte man sie an der leine halten, welches man stahlvorfach nennt - alles andere ist kinderkram. 
Aus waidmännischer sicht ist es pflicht mit einem stahvorfach auf hecht zu gehen, damit er nicht abreißt und du dem hecht nicht mit wobbler das maul verankerst. Nur so am rande erwähnt.

@ MatSa
Das stimmt mit der henne au, es soll ein gutes hechtgewässer sein - wie es mit dem forellenbestand dort aussieht, kann ich dir nicht sagen. Ich glaube dass der besatz durch den kaufmann hansen gemacht wird. Kenne einen angler, der vor jahren dort gut forellen gefangen hat  - er schwärmte förmlich vom gewässer - im nächsten jahr ging er leer aus. Westlich von der brücke hat dieses gewässer ja eine traumhafte lage.

Ja, die put&take anlage bei grearup meine ich.

Kannst auch von henne strand nach nr. nebel fahren, dort liegen fünf anlagen im umkreis von 4 km.
Zu den anlagen kann ich nichts sagen, da die fänge sich ständig verändern - mal gut mal schlecht. Dieses hat mit dem besatz sowie mit dem angler zu tun.
Kannst jedoch auch im südlichen bereich vom fjord auf hecht und barsch gehen - einmalige landschaft und reichlich fische - wenn man die stellen kennt - darüber können wir ja noch posten.

@ Costas
sehe gerade dein hängebauchschwein (hecht) kommst du auch zum bordie treffen am 04.08. ? Kannst dann bei mir vorbeikommen - von tarm ist ist nicht weit und der schnellste weg.
Gruß


----------



## angler jr. (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@LAC
mit dem boardie treffen weis ich nicht ob ich das hinkriege...
bin auch eher auf hering und horni los wenn ich am wochenende da bin..
und zum stahlvorfach hast du eigentlich recht aber ich hatte wie gesagt noch nie probleme und ich werde hier weiter so fischen=)


----------



## sCoPeXx (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hi Beim Hechtfischen ist definitiv ein Stahlvorfach pflicht... meine angel kollegen haben beim Barschangeln erst 2 gute 80+ verloren der eine hat 35 Flurocarbon un der andere ein Carbon geflecht dürchgebissen. Auch ich habe beim Karpfenangeln auf Boilie einen schonen Hecht aus diesem Grund verloren aber wer rechnet da mit nem Hecht .

Der bericht von Costas ist sehr interessant  ich freue mich auf den 13 ich werde denke ich den Stadilfjord und den südlichen Teil des Ringköbingfjordes befischen leider hatte ich noch nie das glück bekanntschaft mit nem Dänischen Esox zumachen.

lg Patrick

Ps: falls mir jemand nähere informationen über die Hechtangelei zukommen lassen kann bin ich immer dankbar


----------



## angler jr. (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

und ich werde trotzdem weiter ohne fischen
wenn mir das erste mal einer abreist denk ich mal drüber nach..


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



angler jr. schrieb:


> und ich werde trotzdem weiter ohne fischen
> *wenn mir das erste mal einer abreist denk ich mal drüber nach..*





*Hoffentlich bist du in der Lage das zu tun.#q*

Ohne Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## LAC (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



angler jr. schrieb:


> @LAC
> mit dem boardie treffen weis ich nicht ob ich das hinkriege...
> bin auch eher auf hering und horni los wenn ich am wochenende da bin..
> und zum stahlvorfach hast du eigentlich recht aber ich hatte wie gesagt noch nie probleme und ich werde hier weiter so fischen=)



Schade, dass wir uns nicht sehen, hätte gerne mit dir mal ein fachgespräch geführt, da ich immer für ratschläge dankbar bin, damit es richtg fluppt.
Die heringe die du suchst sind nicht mehr da in der zeit, da die heringszeit  in hvide sande im frühjahr bzw. herbst ist, d.h. kleine von 10 cm sind vereinzelt noch da. Diese kleinen fange ich jedoch etwas anders,  so sucht jeder seinen fisch und hat jeder eine andere fangmethode - z.b. du den hecht ohne stahlvorfach. Nun postest du, von große brocken die du schon gefangen hast. Das glaube ich dir, denn diese alten fische haben ja keine zähne mehr, deshalb fluppt es so. :q Nun will ich mich nicht freisprechen, denn auch ich habe schon einen hecht ohne stahlvorfach gelandet im fjord - war aber auf barsch. Der junge hat sich sogar um ein poller im ausläufer gedreht - da konnte ich ihn auch nicht mehr drillen. Trotzdem habe ich ihn überlistet, habe ihn besucht unterwasser und ihn befreit vom poller und hinter mir her gezogen beim schwimmen. Auch dass ist möglich, nun darf man aber nicht denken, alle die schwimmen haben ein hecht im schlepp.
Ich glaube du angelst ohne stahlvorfach, weil es eine feine angelei ist und du mehr chancen hast. Das ist nicht ganz so beim hecht, denn der schnappt auch nach cola dosen, wenn er gierig ist und man die cola dose richtig bewegt.

@ sCoPeXx
Patrik, musste dreimal schauen, damit ich keinen fehler beim nicknamen machte - hatte ihn schnell gelesen und sofort ein fehler gemacht. Hatte ein vernichtungsmittel für insekten geschrieben.:q  Entschuldige :q Jetzt ist er richtig!
So nun zum hechtfang im fjord - also zuerst sollte man ihn mit stahlvorfach fangen, auch wenn bordie angler jr. sie ohne  fängt - sogar mit erfolg, wie er postet.
Der fjord ist ein flacher fjord und 50% der wasserfläche ist nicht tiefer als 1 m. (40 km lang 10 km breit) Zu dieser jahreszeit hat er einen starken pflanzenwuchs, d.h. es geht am besten mit schwimmenden wobblern - aber auch mit köderfisch z.b. ist hering gut. Gefangen habe ich aber auch schon welche auf wurm. Und wenn sie beißen, gehen sie förmlich auf alles - wie ich schon gepostet habe - ich könnte sie förmlich auch mit einer cola dose fangen, wenn ich sie mir zubereite. Ich arbeite meistens mit 10 bis 15 cm langen wobblern, gummifische oder was man so alles an der schnur hängen kann. Oft stehen sie in oder unter den krautbänken, die man kaum vom ufer sehen kann - es ist schwer zu sagen wo diese krautbänke sind, da sie sich je nach wind ständig verändern. Solltest du im alten ausläufer vom fjord auf hecht gehen, dann wirst du schnell merken, wo die krautbänke sind, da du immer eine krautfahne dran hängen hast - nur so kann man es feststellen, wo freie flächen sind. Ich kenne diese jedoch, jedoch ein fremder kann diese freien stellen im gewässer, nur durch ständiges werfen feststellen - so tastet man sich durch bis es fluppt oder nicht. 
Nun kann man drei an einen nachmittag fangen aber oft auch keine bzw. nur kleine.
Auch in ufernähe an der schilfkante bzw. im schilf stehen sie und jagen.
Empfehlen würde ich eine wathose, denn dann besteht die möglichkeit, auch mal vor der schilfkante zu stehen und zu blinkern. Nur mit stiefel - geht auch, jedoch nur an wenigen stellen. Ohne stiefel - an den bekannten stellen, wie esehäuser wo die anleger sind - keine guten fangplätze, außer man will kinder glücklich machen.
Dieses zur hechtangelei im südlichen fjord. Ich habe auch nicht ein geheimrezept oder einen besonders guten wobbler, spinner oder gummischwanz - bzw. betreibe eine wissenschaft, auf all mein plunder habe ich schon welche gefangen und dieses material habe ich nicht gekauft, sondern im schilf gepflückt, weil angler es verloren haben - da sie ohne stahlvorfach geangelt haben :q
Ich glaube mehr, dass es etwas mit der führung zu tun hat und ob das teil gut läuft - wobei barsche gerne gelbe twister nehmen - jedoch die fange ich meistens auf wurm d.h. ich mache drei stück am haken - denn dicke fische fressen viel.
Wünsche dir viel erfolg.


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

|wavey:





LAC schrieb:


> Schade, dass wir uns nicht sehen, hätte gerne mit dir mal ein fachgespräch geführt, da ich immer für ratschläge dankbar bin, damit es richtg fluppt.
> Die heringe die du suchst sind nicht mehr da in der zeit, da die heringszeit in hvide sande im frühjahr bzw. herbst ist, d.h. kleine von 10 cm sind vereinzelt noch da. Diese kleinen fangen ich jedoch etwas anders, so sucht jeder seinen fisch und hat jeder eine andere fangmethode - z.b. du den hecht ohne stahlvorfach. Nun postest du, von große brocken die du schon gefangen hast. Das glaube ich dir, denn diese alten fische haben ja keine zähne mehr, deshalb fluppt es so. :q Nun will ich mich nicht freisprechen, denn auch ich habe schon einen hecht ohne stahlvorfach gelandet im fjord - war aber auf barsch. Der junge hat sich sogar um ein poller im ausläufer gedreht - da konnte ich ihn auch nicht mehr drillen. Trotzdem habe ich ihn überlistet, habe ihn besucht unterwasser und ihn befreit vom poller und hinter mir her gezogen beim schwimmen. Auch dass ist möglich, nun darf man aber nicht denken, alle die schwimmen haben ein hecht im schlepp.
> Ich glaube du angelst ohne stahlvorfach, weil es eine feine angelei ist und du mehr chancen hast. Das ist nicht ganz so beim hecht, denn der schnappt auch nach cola dosen, wenn er gierig ist und man die cola dose richtig bewegt.
> 
> ...


----------



## mottejm (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo,
ich habe eine interessante Seite gefunden auf der man sich gut über den Ausbau der Molen informieren kann.
Die Bauarbeiten sollen 2 Jahre dauern, solange sind die wohl für die Angler gesperrt, aber dann wird's wohl ein Anglerparadies, ob das allerdings so gut ist weiss ich nicht, dann wird es da noch mehr Menschen geben.

http://hvidesande.me/

Motte

PS: Ich habe auch noch einen Plan ergattert wie das aussieht wenn's fertig ist. scane ich morgen ein und poste ihn


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



mottejm schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe eine interessante Seite gefunden auf der man sich gut über den Ausbau der Molen informieren kann.
> Die Bauarbeiten sollen 2 Jahre dauern, solange sind die wohl für die Angler gesperrt, *aber dann wird's wohl ein Anglerparadies, *ob das allerdings so gut ist weiss ich nicht, dann wird es da noch mehr Menschen geben.
> 
> ...


 


Hallo Motte,#h

obs ein Anglerparadies wird,mal abwarten.Glaube nicht daran,
dass deshalb mehr Fische in die Gegend ziehen.Und wie weit die Molen für Angler zugängig sind,muß sich auch noch erweisen.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## angler jr. (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@j.breithart
man muss nicht gleich so ne welle schieben...
lächerlich..

@ LAC 
hornhechte sind aber da?


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



angler jr. schrieb:


> @j.breithart
> man muss nicht gleich so ne welle schieben...
> lächerlich..
> 
> ...


 





Noch nicht mal einen Namen abschreiben können zeugt auch
nicht von viel Intelligenz.:q

|wavey:


----------



## takker (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Noch nicht mal einen Namen abschreiben können zeugt auch
> nicht von viel Intelligenz.:q
> 
> |wavey:



Mensch der Bengel ist erst 15 Jahre alt... natürlich ist es ärgerlich dass er erst selber Hechte abreißen möchte und hier den Harten markiert, aber wir werden Ihn nicht davon abhalten können. #q Beratungsresistent.


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



takker schrieb:


> *Mensch der Bengel ist erst 15 Jahre alt..*. natürlich ist es ärgerlich dass er erst selber Hechte abreißen möchte und hier den Harten markiert, aber wir werden Ihn nicht davon abhalten können. #q Beratungsresistent.


 


Eben drum,

die meisten in diesem Alter sind noch Lernfähig.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## mottejm (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo Jürgen,
in meinem Pass steht übrigens auch Jürgen, aber auch Motte.

Laut Aussage im Kott Fritid - Sandormskiosken - Hvide Sande, dem gehört wohl auch die M/S Solea, sollen die neuen Molen für Angler zugänglich sein.

Aber ich sehe das ja genauso wie Du. mehr Fische wird es nicht geben, aber eben noch mehr die die Fische haben wollen.
Und wenn ich das letzte Woche gesehen habe wer da wie Angelt, dann kann es einem Angst werden. ich bin ja sicher auch kein Profiangler aber das was da an der Schleusse unterwegs war an deutschen Turisten hat nicht immer Spass gemacht.
Aber für den Geschäftsmann in HS oder für die Menschen dort die vom Urlauber bzw. Angler leben ist das sicher ein Traum wenn noch mehr Menschen ausserhalb der Ferienzeiten angelockt werden.
Schaun mer mal was die Zukunft bringt. Ich werde sicher weiter nach HS fahren und freue mich schon auf die Herbstheringe.
Und wir haben heute MeFo in Dillsauce und gebratene Hornis gegessen und das war sehr gut.

Motte


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



mottejm schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> in meinem Pass steht übrigens auch Jürgen, aber auch Motte.
> 
> Laut Aussage im Kott Fritid - Sandormskiosken - Hvide Sande, dem gehört wohl auch die M/S Solea, sollen die neuen Molen für Angler zugänglich sein.
> ...


 



@ Motte,#h

stimmt,Fritz ist der Eigner des Kahns,und garantiert bestens
informiert.

Das mit der Dillsauce klingt nicht übel.#6
Mein letzte in HS mußte in einer Rieslingsauce garen.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## mottejm (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ LAC 
hornhechte sind aber da?[/QUOTE]

Hy,
ich habe am Dienstag morgen noch versucht Hornies zu fangen, da hat nix gebissen. Am Montag waren es auch nur 4 in 3 Stunden am Nachmittag, sind dann weiter an den MeFo Puff. da haben wir dann mehr gefangen.
Am Sonntag hatten wir in 4 Stunden 25 Hornies an der Schleusse Süd / Fjordseite gefangen von groß ( 1m bis klein, 20 cm incl. Schnabel, haben wir wieder zurück gesetzt).

Was ich sagen will manchmal sind viele da, machmal eben wenige bis keine.

Schau dir die Wasseroberfläche an, wenn da viele Möwen sind und Du die Fische springen siehst in der Wassermitte, dann ist es gut.

Es müssen irgendwann auch die Makrelen kommen, bis jetzt gab es keine.

Motte


----------



## mottejm (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> @ Motte,#h
> 
> stimmt,Fritz ist der Eigner des Kahns,und garantiert bestens
> informiert.
> ...



Rieslingsauce lässt einen auch das Wasser im Mund zusammenlaufen, ich habe noch ca. 60. - 70 Hornies im Eis.
Hast Du ein Rezept

Motte


----------



## mottejm (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Nachtrag an Jürgen.
Du meinst sicher die MeFo mit der Weinsauce, aber Hornie in Dillsauce ist auch nicht schlecht, daher glaube ich auch in Weinsauce schmeckt das

Motte


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



mottejm schrieb:


> Nachtrag an Jürgen.
> *Du meinst sicher die MeFo mit der Weinsauce*, aber Hornie in Dillsauce ist auch nicht schlecht, daher glaube ich auch in Weinsauce schmeckt das
> 
> Motte


 


Richtig,

habe Hornies noch nicht auf diese Art zubereitet,aber bei deren Fleisch könnte ich es mir schon vorstellen.
Ich persönlich esse die Hornies sehr gerne geräuchert.Da kann man sie in Ruhe auseinander nehmen,ohne dass sie einem auf dem Teller kalt werden.
Aber lecker sind sie auf jeden Fall.#6

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## mottejm (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Wir haben bei der Raucherei an der Fjordseite Hornies räuchern und einschweissen lassen, die schmecken suuuuuper.
Das Kostet im übrigen 10 Kronen pro Fisch für das Rächern und 5 Kronen das vakuumiert einschweissen.
Kann ich auch empfehlen

Motte


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



mottejm schrieb:


> Wir haben bei der Raucherei an der Fjordseite Hornies räuchern und einschweissen lassen, die schmecken suuuuuper.
> Das Kostet im übrigen 10 Kronen pro Fisch für das Rächern und 5 Kronen das vakuumiert einschweissen.
> Kann ich auch empfehlen
> 
> Motte


 


Danke für den Tipp #6

Ich habe das Glück, die Fische vor Ort vakuumieren und einfrieren zu können.Daher kann ich nach Bedarf zu Hause
räuchern.:m
Hatte allerdings vor etlichen Jahren in der Räucherei nördlich
der Schleuse mal Hornies räuchern lassen,die waren dann
trockener als Stroh.|gr:

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ anlger jr

das stimmt, die hornhechte sind noch da - habe vor einigen tagen noch in 3 std um die dreißig gefangen - auf der rördlichen fjordseite im bereich der absperrung. Jedoch werden sie immer kleiner. Großen exemplare, die die metermarke erreichen sind im mai in hvide sande.
Der hornhecht wird ja auch mit unterschiedlichen methoden geangelt - da kocht bei einigen das blut, da der eine mehr fängt und der andere sie immer verliert - so ist halt die angelei.


----------



## mottejm (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Wenn es nicht so wäre, dass es mal so und mal so ist und man eben auch mal einen Kampf verliert, dann würde es doch keinen Spass machen, oder

Motte


----------



## LAC (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



mottejm schrieb:


> Wenn es nicht so wäre, dass es mal so und mal so ist und man eben auch mal einen Kampf verliert, dann würde es doch keinen Spass machen, oder
> 
> Motte



Motte, jeder hat so seine eigene vorstellung von der angelei. Einige freuen sich, andere sind der verzweifelung nahe und verstehen die welt nicht mehr.  Mir macht es immer spass, wenn ich am gewässer bin, da ich etwas aufnehme - es ist immer ein gewinn für mich, ob ich was am haken habe oder nicht. Nun kann ich dieses in vollen zügen genießen, da ich mir dabei nicht den kopf zerbreche, wie ich heringe, hornhechte oder hechte und barsche überliste bzw. am haken bekomme - aus dem alter bin ich inzwischen raus.


----------



## angler jr. (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ breithart
mir ist ****** egal wie man deinen namen schreibt...
trotzdem muss man es nicht gleich übertreiben..


----------



## Quappenjäger (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



angler jr. schrieb:


> @ breithart
> mir ist ****** egal wie man deinen namen schreibt...
> trotzdem muss man es nicht gleich übertreiben..


 
du bist seit heute mein held #c


----------



## Angelprofesor (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



angler jr. schrieb:


> @ *breithart*
> *mir ist ****** egal wie man deinen namen schreibt...*
> *trotzdem muss man es nicht gleich übertreiben*..


 
#q  angler jr.- Etwas mehr Respekt wäre doch angebracht, wenn man in Fettnapf getreten hat dann soll man auch dafür gerade stehen, Oder ?. |krach:

Für dich mein Junge gilt nur ein Spruch; *Jung Dynamisch und erfolglos* !.

Gruß aus HR
Angelprof.


----------



## angler jr. (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

respekt, was ist das?


----------



## Angelprofesor (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



angler jr. schrieb:


> *respekt, was ist das?*


 

 :b Genau das habe ich mir gedacht, gerade aus der Windeln herausgekrochen und noch nicht gelernt. So findet man keine Freunde, schraube eine Stufe zurück und werde braver Junge und lerne dich zu benehmen. |znaika:


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Jungs,
getreu dem Motto " was schert's die Eiche wenn sich die Sau ( Frischling) dran schubbert.:g

Carsten


----------



## volkerm (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Leute,

ganz locker!
Wo kämen wir denn hin, wenn die Jugendlichen mit 15 schon vor uns Alten zu Kreuze kriechen würden?


----------



## Michael_05er (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Trotzdem wünsche ich ihm von Herzen, dass er in anderen Lebensbereichen (Anschnallen beim Auto, Alkohol und Autofahren, Verhütung) nicht auch nach der Devise "So lange nix passiert, mach ich (ungeschützt) weiter wie bisher" handelt :m


----------



## goeddoek (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Na, ihr müsst ja Langeweile haben 


Seid ihr soooo  alt, dass ihr euch nicht mehr dran erinnert, wie ihr mit 15 wart ? Da haut ein Teenie 'nen kernigen Spruch raus und über vier! Seiten wird dann drüber diskutiert ?

Kommt ihr so selten zum Angeln ? Sonst nichts zu tun ? #h



@ Angler jr. 

Trotz der anderen Postings steht Dir etwas mehr Zurückhaltung gut zu Gesicht :m




und last but not least @ all


Ihr macht es mir manchmal echt nicht leicht  Erst vor ein paar Seiten haben ich wieder Beiträge löschen und um mehr Netiquette bitten müssen. Der Dänemarkbereich ist seit Jahren der Bereich, in dem es am freundlichsten zugeht. Das soll und wird auch so bleiben - egal, auf welchem Wege. Das liegt allein an Euch #h




Tut Euch und mir 'nen Gefallen und postet weiterhin wie gehabt :m


----------



## volkerm (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo Schorsch,

hast ja recht.
Zurück zum Thema:
Morgen geht es los; ich bin am Packen.
Was muss mit?
Ausser meiner Mefo- Spinne fällt mir recht wenig ein?

Grüße

Volker


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Vielleicht noch 'ne etwas stärkere "Spinne" (bis 50/60 g) für die Lachse in der Skjern Au? Oder 'ne Fliegenpeitsche (schwere Einhand/leichte 2-Hand) für die Lachse?
Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



volkerma schrieb:


> Hallo Schorsch,
> 
> hast ja recht.
> Zurück zum Thema:
> ...


 


@ Volker,#h

hatten wir nicht was geplant?
Ein Stecken mit 50gr. wäre dafür vermutlich schon besser.:m

Habe soeben einige Flammneue Muster von einem Boardie zum
testen bekommen.Dabei handelt es sich um die neueste Produktion
der bekannten Buttlöffel von Sven.
Machen in der Verarbeitung einen super Eindruck mit der neuen 
Lackierung.Könnten sie nächste Tage mal baden.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## volkerm (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Nun ja,

das Rütchen ist schon für die 30-gr. Schnäpse optimal.
Dann sollte das auch für einen Barsch oder Sommerlachs reichen- denke ich.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



volkerma schrieb:


> Nun ja,
> 
> das Rütchen ist schon für die 30-gr. Schnäpse optimal.
> Dann sollte das auch für einen Barsch oder Sommerlachs reichen- denke ich.
> ...


 


Deine Entscheidung.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## volkerm (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Ich packe noch die 10ft. Loomis dazu, die ist noch einen Tick straffer und schneller.
Plus E-Spule mit 30er Mono.


----------



## angler jr. (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

hahaha...
naja leute ich wünsche euch trotzdem alles gute und petri...
fangt schön was.. heute nacht gehts endlich los..^^
mfg jerome


----------



## LAC (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Georg, 
ich finde auch, dass unser hvide sande thread nicht richtig ausartet - wie ein familientreffen läuft es hier ab. Nun kenne ich nicht die anderen threads, jedoch kann ich mir vorstellen, dass es hier und da etwas heftig ist. Wenn ich mir jedoch vorstelle, das es in einigen familien zuhause richtig ausartet und kracht, dann ist es doch harmlos im anglerboard dagegen, denn hier sind ja nicht vier oder sechs köpfe sondern reichlich - ist halt europas größtes angler-board. 
Ich glaube sogar, dass es heilende kräfte hat  es wirkt wie ein ventil, wo man zur besinnung kommt.|supergri wenn zuhause die türen fliegen und man vor wut kocht. In solchen situationen kommt es dann schon mal vor, dass man etwas brüllen will,  hat es jedoch gleichzeitig geschrieben und gesendet. |supergri 
@ alle
freue mich, dass es hier so friedlich ist  :m war angeln und habe nichts gefangen  außer
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fgass0kZYuI


----------



## Angelprofesor (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Na, ihr müsst ja Langeweile haben
> 
> 
> *@ Angler jr.*
> ...


 
#hDanke für die klare Worte Mr.goeddoek, genau das ist mein gedanke.#g

Gruß aus HR
Wladi


----------



## Angelprofesor (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> @Anna,Vladi #h
> 
> ihr müssst schon kommen.Wir haben noch keinen original
> kroatischen "Grillanzünder".Der soll der Beste sein.#g
> ...


 


#h Liebe Freunde, leider wird die Feier auch ohne original kroatischen Grillanzünder auskommen müssen, wie ich meinem Freund Jürgen berichtet habe es ist etwas in der Familie passiert was mich hindert die Reise nach Dänemark zu unternehmen. Alles gute und super wetter und viel Spass wünsche ich Euch.#g
Gruß aus HR
Wladi


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

hallo leute wollte mich mal kurz melden. hier ist soweit alles ok. gesundheit geht so. und wie gesagt noch 3 wochen dann ist es endlich soweit :m

mfg


----------



## Flossenengel (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hey Community !


hab´ein mittelprächtiges Problemchen  #c und könnte Euren Support gebrauchen. 


Mein erster Fehler ... ein Teil des diesjährigen Sommerurlaubes wurde soeben demokratisch  |krach:  durch den Familienrat bestimmt. 


Mein zweiter Fehler ... das Ergebnis ist ein Ferienhaus in HUSBY , in einem DK Gebiet, indem ich noch nie war, und das ich dementsprechend noch nie beangelt habe. ;+


Mein möglicherweise dritter Fehler ... nachdem ich im Pfingsturlaub 2 Wochen intensivst Tag & Nacht angeln durfte und meine Holde & die Kiddies mir artigst freien Lauf gelassen haben, werde ich dieses Mal für die 2 Wochen in HUSBY (20.Aug. - 03.Sept.) nur die sehr frühen Morgenstunden, sehr späten Abendstunden oder die Nacht angeln gehen. |bigeyes


Nun könnten mir Eure Erfahrungen sehr helfen: |kopfkrat

- gibt es in der weiteren Umgebung Forellenseen, an denen man 24h (rund um die Uhr) angeln darf

- wo bieten sich Ende August Angelstellen an Molen oder Häfen, die nicht völlig überlaufen sind

- kennt Ihr Seen, die man vom Ufer beangeln kann bzw. wo es Spass macht sich ein Boot zu mieten (nachts?)

- was fängt sich denn im Meer zu dieser Zeit in dieser Gegend (Brandung od. Hafen/Mole)


Würde mich echt über Rückmeldungen freuen ... |wavey:


----------



## Costas (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Flossenengel schrieb:


> Mein zweiter Fehler ... das Ergebnis ist ein Ferienhaus in HUSBY , in einem DK Gebiet, indem ich noch nie war, und das ich dementsprechend noch nie beangelt habe. ;+



Hallo und willkommen zum Hvide Sande-Thread!

Gibt es eine Ecke bei Hvide Sande oder Ringköbing-Fjord, die "Husby" heisst? Google Maps gibt als Husby in DK eine Ortschaft an der westlichen Fyn-Küste an. Bitte erkläre uns etwas genauer, wo das liegt, damit wir besser helfen können.

Gruss
Costas


----------



## Flossenengel (1. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Costas schrieb:


> Hallo und willkommen zum Hvide Sande-Thread!
> 
> Gibt es eine Ecke bei Hvide Sande oder Ringköbing-Fjord, die "Husby" heisst? Google Maps gibt als Husby in DK eine Ortschaft an der westlichen Fyn-Küste an. Bitte erkläre uns etwas genauer, wo das liegt, damit wir besser helfen können.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Costas,

Danke für die Aufnahme des Balles.

Die Ortschaft nennt sich wohl Vester Husby und liegt etwas nördlich vom Ringköping Fjord. Hoffe das fällt noch unter Eure Expertise, da ich wie oben gesagt das erste Mal in dieser DK Gegend bin.

Würde mich sehr über Antworten freuen ...


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Zirkus Hvide Sande aktuell !!

I.Moment ca. 20 Grad,leichter Westwind,bewoelkt.
An der Schleuse ca. 100 Angler,davon etwa 80" bestens angeleitete" Kinder.
Faenge gesammt 2 Hornies von ca. 55cm.
In der Stadt treten die Leute sich gegenseitig fast tot.|rolleyes
Wer ein gutes Zuhause hat,der bleibt am besten dort.

Gruss
Juergen |wavey:


----------



## ScorcherOne (1. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

...Hauptsaison halt.


----------



## porscher (1. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

es gibt doch einen dänischen forellenseeführer mit allen seen! kennt jemand die homepage?


----------



## porscher (1. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

http://www.dansee.dk/22-home.html


----------



## Harti (1. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Zirkus Hvide Sande aktuell !!
> 
> I.Moment ca. 20 Grad,leichter Westwind,bewoelkt.
> An der Schleuse ca. 100 Angler,davon etwa 80" bestens angeleitete" Kinder.
> ...


Hey Jürgen,

ist das die Fortsetzung von "Hvide Sande aktuell"? 
War schon mal motivierender!|kopfkrat
Bist du etwa schon wieder vor Ort? Mir ist so, als wenn wir erst gestern auf deiner Terasse in HS gesessen haben und vorher den lecker Stjerneskud verspeisst haben. #6

Wir sind die ersten 2 Wochen im Oktober auf Langeland und werden vielleicht in der 2. Woche mal Otto besuchen (der weiss noch nichts davon!) und den Dorschen und Platten nachstellen. Mit etwas Glück (wie in den letzten Jahren) verhaften wir bei Otto auch einige Høstheringe.

Wir müssen also noch 2 Monate durchhalten. 
Viel Spass weiterhin!

Torsten


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Harti schrieb:


> Hey Jürgen,
> 
> ist das die Fortsetzung von "Hvide Sande aktuell"?
> War schon mal motivierender!|kopfkrat
> ...


 


Hallo Torsten,#h

bin jetzt fuer 2 Wochen oben.Den Stjerneskud hatten wir Sonntag.
War gestern Abend mit Otto und Boardie Volkma fuer eine Stunde an der Schleuse zum Blinkern.Ausser 4 Fehlbissen und
einem sehr weiten Wurf ohne Schnur nichts.
Auf Krabben wurden Hornies von 30-35cm gefangen.

Gruss
Juergen |wavey:


----------



## DPFishing (2. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Moin Moin,
war letztes Jahr auch auf dem Treffen und kündige mich mal wieder an. Hatte Timo ja aber auch schon gesagt.

Wer ist denn aktuell alles in der Gegend um HS und wie lange noch?
Ich noch bis nächste Woche Samstag.

Viele Grüße
David


----------



## angelnrolfman (3. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Guten Morgen Vladi,

|schild-g , alles Gute, viel Glück und vor allem Gesundheit wünsche ich dir!!  #6


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Vladi,
> 
> |schild-g , alles Gute, viel Glück und vor allem Gesundheit wünsche ich dir!! #6


 



Hallo Wladi,#h

schliesse mich an.#g

Gruss
Juergen |wavey:


----------



## Angelprofesor (3. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Wladi,#h
> 
> schliesse mich an.#g
> 
> ...


 

|wavey: Hallo @Juergen @ angelnrolfman,
danke für die wünsche, ich werde auf euch einen nehmen. #g


----------



## DPFishing (4. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hoffen wir mal dass das Wetter noch besser wird...ist da überhaupt genug Angelplatz für uns?

Wie ist das eigentlich mit den Heringspaternostern auf Barsch? Finde die von der Schnurstärke sehr dick... habt ihr andere?

Viele Grüße und bis nachher
David


----------



## bloozer (4. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hey...

werde auch morgen wieder nach HS fahren. Mal sehen was so gehen wird. Das Wetter ist ja bescheiden... 

War jemand von euch in den letzten Tagen unterwegs auf Plattfisch und Dorsch (Brandungsangeln)?

Und noch eine Frage: Wo bekomme ich günstige Würmer zum Angeln, denn im Shop in HS finde ich sie viel zu teuer...?

Gruß,
Daniel


----------



## kevin2610 (4. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Moin .. 
ich bin ganz neu im dem board und hab jetzt einiges gelesen ... nun dachte ich mir ich frag einfach mal : 
Also ich fahr vom 6.8-13-8 nach hvide sande, gibt es dann dort schon makrelen ? oder in der näheren Umgebung ? 
Hab bis jetzt nur davon gelesen das dort Hornhechte gefangen werden, wie siehts mit Heringen aus ? 

MFG 
kevin


----------



## eislander (4. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hatten heute ein sehr nettes Treffen an den Esehäusern.Zusammen gegrillt,gegessen und getrunken wurde auch.Vielen Dank an Otto für die Vorbereitungen und Organisation.Mit dem Wetter hatten wir Glück denn nach einem Tag mit vielen Regenschauern war es abends trocken.Auch die unermüdlichen Angler hatten Glück und konnten noch eine gute Pfanne Barsche landen.An Otto vielen Dank für die Führung durch die Umgebung und den Erklärungen zur Landschaft und zur Geschichte.Ich war das erste Mal dabei und habe mich gleich wohl gefühlt in der Truppe.Mal sehen vielleicht passt es nächstes Jahr wieder.
Einige Bilder hat meine Frau auch geschossen.Sie werden demnächst nachgereicht da im Moment hier auf dem Campingplatz die Netzkapazität etwas knapp ist.
Gruß  Eislander


----------



## J.D.Fox (5. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

hallo Freunde.
ich fahr heut nach HS für ne Woche. Eigentlich weiß ich, wo ich immer zu gutem Fisch und super Drills komme, aber mein Kollege, der seit einer Woche dort ist meint, das die Umbauarbeiten an der Mole so störend für die Fische ist, das man das Angeln von Mole, Schleusen und Brandung komplett knicken kann. :-(
Nach euren Infos scheint aber auch echt nicht viel zu gehen. Wollte eigentlich meinen Hornhechtrekord von 78cm verbessern, aber das wird wohl nichts...
ich lasse von mir hören und werde berichten, wenn sich ein guter Fang sehen lässt. 

MfG J.


----------



## Uwe_H (5. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Vladi, nachträglich noch alles Gute zum Geburtstag...ich hoffe, Du hast Dich schön feiern lassen!!!


----------



## MatSa (5. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo,
wir sind heute am späten Nachmittag in Henne angekommen.
Nach dem Abladen der Räder und Leeren des Kofferraumes konnten wir noch etwas Sonne am Nordseestrand geniesen.

Mal schauen, was die nächsten 2 Wochen so bringen - ich bin gespannt.

Viele Grüße aus Henne Strand

Matthias


----------



## sCoPeXx (6. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Bei mir geht es auch in die letzten Vorbereitungen nächsten Sa geht es  endlich los wie sieht es denn mit dem Wetter aus ? in der nächsten Zeit 

lg Patrick


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Kurze Info:

Gestern Abend standen mehrere Dutzend Grosssalmoniden
an der Schleuse und sprangen wie verrueckt.
Groessen geschaetzt von 300gr. bis 6 KG. In sechs Stunden leider kein Biss.#t


Gruss
Juergen |wavey:


----------



## volkerm (7. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo Jürgen,

dann hol mal einen raus.
Gönne ich Dir; leider wollen die mit mässigem Appetit in die Skjern.
Harte Nummer.
Zum Treffen: Otto stellt sicher ein paar Bilder ein.
Es war sehr entspannt und harmonisch, und wirklich angenehme Teilnehmer.
DK samt Anwesenden hatte noch/wieder den alten Charme.
Danke dafür!

Grüße

Volker


----------



## HABNAWA (8. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Moin,moin ich bin Frank, 44 Jahre alt und dreiunddreißig davon am angeln. Zurzeit verbringe ich jede freie Minute meist an der Elbe in Damnatz oder Jeetzel rund um Hitzacker. Bisher war ich nur "stiller" Leser des Hvide Sande Threads und die Beiträge haben mein Interesse an Hvide Sande verstärkt.Weiter so! #6 Inzwischen habe ich mit meinem Sohn den achten Sommerurlaub dort verbracht und was soll ich euch sagen, es ist mein zweites Zuhause geworden.:l Und wie der Zufall so will, lernte ich beim Horni jagen an der Nordschleuse-Fjordseite, ich glaube es war der 28.07. Otto kennen, leider blieben wir an diesem Tag Schneider. Dennoch verflog die Zeit mit einigem Fachsimpeln über die Zukunft Hvide Sandes hinsichtlich der Molenverlängerung und der geplanten Lachsfarm. Zwei Tage später konnte ich noch einen 74 er Horni an der südlichen Fjordseite landen. An dieser Stelle nochmal vielen Dank an Otto für die Einladung zum Boardie-Treffen. Leider konnte ich nicht kommen, da der Wind günstig war und ich v.d. Mole aus in Thorsminde einige Makrelen verhaften musste! Die Quittung hierfür erfolgte promt, als ich den Weg von der Molenspitze bei strömenden Regen antreten musste! Ich sag nur soviel: "Der mit der Makrele auf der Mole tanzt" Unglaubliche 30 Minuten auf allen Vieren für diese kurze Mole. Wat für`n Adventure Urlaub, aber es hat sich gelohnt wieder 38 cm für die AngelMasters 2011 gemacht!  
LG
der Wendländer


----------



## eislander (8. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo Leute !
Anhängend die versprochenen Bilder vom Grilltreffen an den Esehäusern.
Gruß Eislander


----------



## eislander (8. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Weitere Bilder  Von  Eislander  !


----------



## eislander (8. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Bilder die Dritte . Gruß   Eislander


----------



## FangeNichts5 (8. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

He, David, hast zu wenig gepennt oder zu viel getrunken?|supergri Guckst immer so "unpässlich"|rolleyes


----------



## SutterKane (9. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo.

ich ware auch gerade im Familienurlaub in Hvide Sande und habe es insgesamt 5x auf der Nordseeseite an der Brücke versucht (also direkt am nördlichen Brückenkopf). Wie hier schon erwähnt sprangen uns die Lachse die ganze Zeit vor der Nase herum; schon ärgerlich wenn die ganzen Tage über dann nicht ein einziger Biss zu verzeichnen ist..
Aber sämtliche Angler neben uns hatten ebenfalls keinen einzigen Fisch herausgeholt..das tröstet dann doch ein wenig.

Eine Frage: Hat jemand in Hvide Sande schon einmal Makrele gefangen und wenn ja wo ?

Die Fjordseite haben wir diesmal komplett ausgelassen, da keiner in der Familie Hornhecht mag :O)

Und etwas anderes war dort wohl zu der zeit nicht zu fangen..

Was den Lärm durch die Bauarbeiten angeht: Die Lachse hat es augenscheinlich nicht gestört und einen Abend war sogar eine Robbe direkt an der Brücke zu sehen...


Da es für dieses Jahr mit Dänemark bei mir vorbei ist, bleibt mir wohl nur der Hering im Frühjahr 2012...

So long,

SK


----------



## FangeNichts5 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



SutterKane schrieb:


> Eine Frage: Hat jemand in Hvide Sande schon einmal Makrele gefangen und wenn ja wo ?



In HS kann man Makrelen fangen, allerdings spielt da auch ne Menge Glück mit. Dieses Jahr ist es vom Festland sehr sehr schwierig Makrelen zu fangen, da der beste Fangplatz, die Nordmole, gesperrt ist.
Aber letztes Jahr wurden noch einige Makrelen gefangen, so z. B. bei unserem Boardietreffen im Juli 2010, allerdings nur Einzelgänger, so dass vlt jede halbe Stunde mal eine hing. Aber gerade als wir eingepackt haben tauchte ein Makrelenschwarm auf, das Wasser kochte förmlich (noch nie erlebt sowas|bigeyes) und die gesamte Anglerschaft auf der Mole wechselte die Seite, sofort wurden welche gefangen, sogar eine Doublette, allerdings war der Spuk nach 30 Sekunden oder so wieder vorbei.
Meine Makrele blieb mir letztes Jahr vergönnt, ich hatte zwar eine im Drill, ist aber leider ausgestiegen

Also fangen kann man sie auf jeden Fall#6


----------



## eislander (9. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

War in der letzten Woche auch an der Nordseite der Brücke in Hvide Sande.Die Fische die dort sprangen waren keine Salmoniden oder Lachse, wie ich auch erst vermutete, sondern Maifische ( Alse oder auch Finte ),in meinem Beisein fing ein kleiner Junge, der als einziger mit Pose und Fischfetzen oder Shrimps angelte,zwei Fische davon.Beide so um die 40 bis 50 cm und seine kleine Angel war damit am Limit aber mit Hilfe konnte er sie landen.
Gruß   Eislander


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (10. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hej Jürgen, Volkma,
wart ihr noch beim Aalangeln oder hab ihr es windmäßig sein gelassen? 
Mir ist es selbst für's Brandungsangeln zu viel Wind, da kommt ja keine Freude auf.
viele Grüße
Carsten


----------



## schotte (10. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo zusammen,

wir fahren in der letzten Oktoberwoche für zwei Wochen nach Havrvig ( kurz unter Hvide Sande ). Wir sind mit zwei Familien unterwegs und möchten vor allem angeln. 

Könnt Ihr uns bitte ein paar Tips zu Angeltechniken, Plätzen und Köder geben?

Wir sind vom Niederrhein und haben keine Erfahrung mit dem Meeres- bzw Fjordangeln. 
Reicht für die ersten Versuche am Strand eine gute Feederrute ?

Da dieses mein erster Beitrag ist, bitte ich eventuelle Verstöße gegen Chatregeln zu entschuldigung. 
Schöne Grüße an alle Petrijünger
Andreas


----------



## LAC (11. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo zusammen, 
nach einer kleinen schaffenspause, gönne ich mir jetzt die zeit für einige zeilen.
Zum bodietreffen kann ich nur sagen, dass es eine super runde war. Freue mich sogar, dass noch zwei angler gekommen sind, die nicht mitglied sind. Einen tag vorher hatte ich sie an einer put und take anlage getroffen und ihnen etwas geholfen - d.h. wie man eine forelle sicher landen kann, die am haken hängt und sich in den wasserpflanzen verhäddert - nur durch schwimmen und kiemengriff |supergri War eine kleine einlage und ich hoffe, sie werden bei uns mitglied. Mir hat die runde swehr gut gefallen und ich werde, wenn ich zeit habe noch einige fotos einsetzen. 

@ Porscher
Hier der link für die put&take anlagen in danmark.
http://www.fiskesøerdanmark.dk/

@ Angleprofesor
Vladi, auch von mir nachträglich herzlichen glückwunsch zum geburtstag und bleib wie du bist.

@ HABNAWA
Hallo, da freue ich mich, dass du jetzt hier im board nicht nur der stille leser bist und dich inzwischen angemeldet hast - Super! Unsere runde wird immer besser!!


----------



## Michael_05er (11. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



schotte schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> wir fahren in der letzten Oktoberwoche für zwei Wochen nach Havrvig ( kurz unter Hvide Sande ). Wir sind mit zwei Familien unterwegs und möchten vor allem angeln. Könnt Ihr uns bitte ein paar Tips zu Angeltechniken, Plätzen und Köder geben? Wir sind vom Niederrhein und haben keine Erfahrung mit dem Meeres- bzw Fjordangeln. Reicht für die ersten Versuche am Strand eine gute Feederrute ?


Hallo Andreas,
hier im Thread gibt es viele Infos zum Angeln rund um Hvide Sande. Die sind aber nicht einfach zu finden, da hier sehr viel wie unter guten Freunden geplaudert wird  Wenn Du mal ein wenig Zeit hast, stöbere den Thread durch. Das sollte Dir auch die Angst nehmen, sich hier falsch zu benehmen. Wenn man entspannt bleibt, hat man hier (fast) nur Freunde im Thread.

In konzentrierterer Form findest Du z.B. Infos auf der offiziellen Hvide-Sande-Seite hier: http://www.hvidesande.dk/de/angeln/default.asp Dort findest Du z.B. auch einen Fangkalender, der Dir sagt, welche Fische wann am besten beißen. Leider können die Fische das nicht lesen... Ende Oktober solltet Ihr auf jeden Fall auch mal einen Versuch auf Heringe an der Schleuse starten, wenn der Kalender nicht völlig falsch liegt sollte es da schöne Fangmöglichkeiten geben. Eine robuste "Allround-Angel" mit ca. 50g WG und 3m Länge reicht da völlig, Heringsvorfächer und Bleie solltet ihr mitbringen, die sind vor Ort recht teuer. Im Fjord solltet Ihr vielleicht Spinnfischen auf Hecht und Barsch oder mit Wurm und Pose auf Barsche oder andere kleinere Fische angeln. In der Brandung kann man mit einer stabilen Feederrute sicher mal einen Versuch starten. Ich kann nicht abschätzen, wie das Wetter Ende Oktober sein wird. Ich kann mir nur vorstellen, dass man ordentliche Gewichte (200g mit Krallen und mehr) braucht, die Strömung ist in dieser Gegend recht stark. Kann euer Feeder-Gerät das aushalten? Ansonsten gibt es noch diverse Forellenteiche, da kann man auch gut angeln.
Wie Du siehst habt Ihr die große Auswahl.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Carsten Heidorn schrieb:


> Hej Jürgen, Volkma,
> wart ihr noch beim Aalangeln oder hab ihr es windmäßig sein gelassen?
> Mir ist es selbst für's Brandungsangeln zu viel Wind, da kommt ja keine Freude auf.
> viele Grüße
> Carsten


 


Hallo Carsten,#h

Volker musste bereits am Sonntag aus beruflichen Gruenden wieder abreisen.:c
Mir war der Wind auch zu heftig,um die Rute auszupacken.
Werde die letzten 2 Regentage noch "geniessen",und dann Samstag nach Hause fahren.

@ Otto,#h

schoen zu lesen,dass du noch lebst.:g


Gruss
Juergen |wavey:


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (11. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Carsten,#h
> 
> Volker musste bereits am Sonntag aus beruflichen Gruenden wieder abreisen.:c
> Mir war der Wind auch zu heftig,um die Rute auszupacken.
> Werde die letzten 2 Regentage noch "geniessen",und dann Samstag nach Hause fahren.


Jammer nicht übers Wetter/Regen/Wind  |wavey: sondern pack die Rute und fahr an die Skjern Au, nachdem dort wieder richtig Wasser drin ist, werden laut den "Fangstrapporter" der Homepage www.skjernaasam.dk aktuell wieder richtig gut Fische gefangen, die letzten Tage waren es immer zwischen 10 und 20 Lachse *pro Tag*#6...und ich sitze hier und muss arbeiten:c

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## angler1996 (11. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Jammer nicht übers Wetter/Regen/Wind  |wavey: sondern pack die Rute und fahr an die Skjern Au, nachdem dort wieder richtig Wasser drin ist, werden laut den "Fangstrapporter" der Homepage www.skjernaasam.dk aktuell wieder richtig gut Fische gefangen, die letzten Tage waren es immer zwischen 10 und 20 Lachse *pro Tag*#6...und ich sitze hier und muss arbeiten:c
> 
> Gruß
> MeFo-Schreck


 
Ich fühle mit Dir und arbeite
Gruß A.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (11. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Ich fühle mit Dir und arbeite
> Gruß A.


 Wenigstens bin ich in meinem Schmerz nicht alleine #h

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Michael_05er (11. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Jammer nicht übers Wetter/Regen/Wind  |wavey: sondern pack die Rute und fahr an die Skjern Au, nachdem dort wieder richtig Wasser drin ist, werden laut den "Fangstrapporter" der Homepage www.skjernaasam.dk aktuell wieder richtig gut Fische gefangen, die letzten Tage waren es immer zwischen 10 und 20 Lachse *pro Tag*#6...und ich sitze hier und muss arbeiten:c
> 
> Gruß
> MeFo-Schreck


Wie war das: Lieber Regen beim Angeln als Sonne im Büro? Was ein Glück komme ich dieses Wochenende mal zum Fsichen, sonst war noch nix. Wie gerne hätte ich beim größten Mistwetter an der Skjern gestanden...
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## volkerm (11. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Richtig mies ist, wenn man diese Woche "eigentlich" in DK wäre, jedoch kurzfristig an die Schippe muss...


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (11. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



volkerma schrieb:


> Richtig mies ist, wenn man diese Woche "eigentlich" in DK wäre, jedoch kurzfristig an die Schippe muss...


Das ist wirklich übel  |uhoh:#q, Du hast mein ehrliches Mitgefühl!#h

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## DPFishing (11. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> He, David, hast zu wenig gepennt oder zu viel getrunken?|supergri Guckst immer so "unpässlich"|rolleyes



Ach Timo, Ruhe auf den billigen Plätzen :-D
Melde dich mal bei Facebook wir müssen unser Treffen ja mal nacholen.

Viele Grüße
David


----------



## FangeNichts5 (11. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



DPFishing schrieb:


> Ach Timo, Ruhe auf den billigen Plätzen :-D
> Melde dich mal bei Facebook wir müssen unser Treffen ja mal nacholen.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> David



Mach ich, und ne Möglichkeit hab ich auch schon#6


----------



## LAC (11. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Jürgen Breithardt
Jürgen, leider konnte man mich nicht telefonisch erreichen, da ich im nebengebäude am schaffen war. Ich hoffe du bist noch in hvide sande. Fahre morgen früh mit einen gast zum angeln nach hvide sande. Du kennst ihn, war auch beim anglerboard treffen dabei (mit boot). Wollen kleine heringe fangen - ich zum essen - er als köderfisch für hecht. Sechs uhr fahren wir los und bleiben bis 10 uhr - sind an der schleuse. Komm doch mal vorbei - wenn´s nicht zu früh ist - wenn nicht, komme ich bei dir vorbei, wenn ich zurück fahre. Hoffe du bist noch im sommerhaus, nicht das ein heißer zahn (mit 5 kinder) mir die tür öffnet.
Gruß otto

@ DPFishing
David, beim anglerboard- treffen hast du mir sowie bordie jürgen breithardt die kleinen probleme geschildert - ist inzwischen alles ok - oder soll ich mich kurz dafür einsetzen, wie ich ich es dir gesagt habe, dann mache ich es, damit es bereinigt wird. Kannst mir kurz eine pn senden.


----------



## mottejm (12. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo Gemeinde,
Wenn ich das alles so lese, dann gibt es in HS mieses Wetter und coole Treffen.
Aber gibt's auch noch Fische, oder sind die Hornies schon weg und keine Makrelen da?

Motte


----------



## LAC (12. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



mottejm schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde,
> Wenn ich das alles so lese, dann gibt es in HS mieses Wetter und coole Treffen.
> Aber gibt's auch noch Fische, oder sind die Hornies schon weg und keine Makrelen da?
> 
> Motte



Motte, 
du hast nicht alles gelesen,  wir hatten auch super wetter und es sind reichlich fische gefangen worden. Die hornis sind noch da, jedoch nicht mehr in den stückzahlen und größen wie sie im frühjahr d.h. im mai in hvide sande vorkommen.  Die makrelen sind auch da, jedoch ist der gute angelplatz jetzt eine baustelle und der zutritt zur mole ist nicht erlaubt. Eine makrelentour mit einem angelkutter lohnt sich jedoch - wenn man unbedingt welche fangen will. 
Also fische sind noch reichlich hier, wer will und kann wird welche fangen.
Ich versuche es gleich z.b. auf hering - obwohl sie schon weg sind. Einfach nur so zum üben, ob ich noch das gefühl habe, da die jetzigen heringe sehr sensibel beissen.


----------



## schotte (12. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Hallo Andreas,
> hier im Thread gibt es viele Infos zum Angeln rund um Hvide Sande. Die sind aber nicht einfach zu finden, da hier sehr viel wie unter guten Freunden geplaudert wird
> 
> Grüße,
> Michael




Hallo Michael

vielen Dank für die Info.
Der Link ist echt hilfsreich. Ich hoffe das die Angaben zu den Fangzeiten und die angegebenen Hotspots stimmen und nicht nur Lockinfos für Touris sind.
Aber laut eurem Chat hier fängt man ja wirklich gut in Hvide Sande.

Zwei Fragen habe ich aber noch.
So wie ich es jetzt verstanden habe muß man bei der Post, oder beim Touristbüro erst die Angelscheine besorgen. Diese brauch man für den Fjord und dem Meer. Ist doch richtig, oder?

Kann man die Angelscheine auch schon im Vorfeld von Deutschland aus bekommen?
Dann könnte man schon bei der Ankunft am Wochende sofort loslegen.

Grüße Andreas


----------



## knutemann (12. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



schotte schrieb:


> Kann man die Angelscheine auch schon im Vorfeld von Deutschland aus bekommen?
> Dann könnte man schon bei der Ankunft am Wochende sofort loslegen.
> 
> Grüße Andreas




Bitteschön 
https://www.fisketegn.dk/fisketegn/common/frontPageShow.jsp

#h


----------



## HABNAWA (12. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



mottejm schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde,
> Wenn ich das alles so lese, dann gibt es in HS mieses Wetter und coole Treffen.
> Aber gibt's auch noch Fische, oder sind die Hornies schon weg und keine Makrelen da?
> 
> Motte


Moin Motte,
wie schon gesagt wurde, kannst du Hornis noch vereinzelt und meist nur noch kleinere fangen. Makrelen lassen sich alternativ zur Kuttertour auch in Thorsminde oder Thyboeren von der Mole aus angeln, musst halt ein bischen fahren.
An der Schleuse lassen sich in den frühen und späten Abendstd. zZt. gut Maifische fangen. Diese haben viele Gräten und schmecken nicht besonders. Ich erwähne das, weil sie ähnlich wie der Barsch tief schlucken und beim zurücksetzen meist verenden! Auch Meeräschen lassen sich  mit Schwimmbrot oder Fliege und natürlich etwas Glück, an die Leine kriegen. Bei schönen Wetter kannst du sie am Fjordufer(süd) beobachten. Vom Strand aus lassen sich 30-35 er Schollen auf Seeringelwurm verhaften, mein Sommerhausnachbar hatte am 05.08. in einer Nacht neun Stück. Im Hafen habe ich in den letzten Jahren gute Aale fangen können, leider spielte in diesem Jahr das Wetter nicht mit. Nach meiner Erfahrung, brauchst du unter 15 Grad in der Nacht gar nicht erst losfahren.
Hoffentlich konnte ich ein wenig helfen, wünsche euch trotz des bescheidenen Wetters einen schönen Urlaub.
LG
HABNAWA#h


----------



## MatSa (12. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo,

wir waren jetzt 2 Mal südlich von Nymindeg in dem See, der früher mal zum Fjord gehört haben soll, angeln.

Mehrere Hechte, die auf Wobbler und Twister gebissen haben - aber alle noch ziemlich klein, so zwischen 30 und 45. Ich hoffe, die haben die Operation "Haken entfernen" alle gut überstanden und zeigen sich später in prächtiger Größe.

@LAC
Ist es möglich, sich einen deiner Angelausflüge hier in der Nähe mal anzuschließen?

Viele Grüße

Matthias


----------



## J.D.Fox (13. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

EINE WOCHE HARTCORE ANGELN IN HVIDE SANDE UM !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ich kann nur sagen, dass ich noch NIE so wenig Fisch in HS gefangen habe, wie dieses Jahr! 

Fangen wir an mit den Schleusen:
Fjordseite nur Babyhornies von max. 60cm
Kein Plattfisch, kein Hering , keine guten Aale. lediglich 2Stck. von 50cm!! 
Echt enttäuschend- das kenne ich anders!!!
Dann auf der Nordseite:
Bis auf schöne Maifische nix Dolles!!! Haben 4 Maifische von ca. 50cm gefangen. Leider kein Hering und kein Horni 
Und dann gibt es IDIOTEN, die mit großem Makrelenvorfach VORSÄTZLICH durch`s Wasser reißen und (was ich mitbekommen habe) versuchen die großen Lachse irgendwie zu reißen! Es wurden in 1 Woche ca. 10 Stück gerissen. Der größte von ca. 1m !!!! Leute, das kann doch nicht sein!!!! 
Naja, danach haben wir es überall an der Brandung versucht: Henne Strand, Hvide Sande, Sondervig. Bin sogar mit der Rute in der Hand über die 1. Sandbank geschwommen, um weiter raus zu werfen, aber es ging bis auf einen Babybutt GAR NICHTS!!!! Heftig!!!! 

Danach sind wir an Rinköbing Au und Skjern Au. 
Dort war es ein bisschen besser. Konnten gute Weißfische verhaften. u.a. eine Schleie von 42cm!!! Aber der Wind hat einem doch sehr zu schaffen gemacht!!! 

Ich bin mal gespannt, was es für ein Angeln sein wird, wenn die neue Mole fertig ist und sich die Fische daran gewöhnt haben!!! 
Aber zur Zeit ist Hvide Sande ziemlich tot!!! Schade...


----------



## LAC (13. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



MatSa schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> @LAC
> Ist es möglich, sich einen deiner Angelausflüge hier in der Nähe mal anzuschließen?
> ...



Matthias,
natürlich ist es möglich, bin jedoch nicht im urlaub hier, d.h. dass ich ständig unterwegs bin und den ganzen tag angeln gehe, meisten sind es nur zwei drei stunden. Mir ist es auch egal ob ich etwas fange oder nicht, tanke einfach frische luft und spanne beim angeln etwas aus. Problem ist bei mir immer die zeit, ich mache es, wie es sich gerade ergibt. Langfristig ist es jedoch möglich. Wie lange bist du denn noch hier in der gegend? Sende dir mal eine pn, wie du mich erreichen kannst.

@ J.D.Fox
Ich gebe dir recht, die fänge sind momentan nicht berauschend, wollte gestern auf dei kleinen sommerheringe gehen. Schleusen waren auf - das bedeutet fang gleich nul - da ich gar nicht so weit wefen kann, wo sie sich aufhalten - so wars dann auch. Bordie Jürgen breithardt kam kurz um 9 uhr vorbei und wir haben uns über die momentane fangsituation unterhalten. Ich glaube ich habe nur 2o würfe gemacht.
Betreffend der horchechte: die kapitalen sind ja im frühjahr da jetzt kann man froh sein, wenn man einen über 50 cm erwischt, sie werden immer kleiner. Man muss, wenn man sie erwischen will, auch das system umstellen - d.h. den kleinsten haken nehmen, wo man stichlinge mit fangen kann. |supergri|supergri
Lachse reißen, wie du es gesehen hast ist in hvide sande an der schleuse gang und gebe bei den anglern, die vor gier nicht mehr wissen was sie tun. Des öfteren habe ich angler die kräftig am reißen waren, darauf angesprocdhen und muste mir noch dumme sprüche anhören. So fangen sie auch im frühjahr in den nachtstunden die hornchte  -drei drillinge für dorsch und die post geht ab - jeder wurf ein treffer. Aber auch noch andere fischarten z.b. den nordseeschnäpel (held) fangen sie so in der schonzeit. Alles schon erlebt.
Momentan spielt ja auch das wetter nicht so richtig mit, hinzu kommt, dass im bereich um hvide sande mole usw. gesperrt ist und die baggerschiffe nur noch am buddeln sind. Betreffend der brandungsangelei, wo du erwähnst, dass du bis zur 1. sandbank geschwommen bist möchte ich dir einen guten rat geben, mach es nicht, auch wenn die temperaturen es erlauben, hier an der küste ist eine gefährliche strömung. Einmal durch die gezeiten sowie die ständige nord/süd strömung. Hat sie dich einmal erfasst, dann schwimmst bzw. kämpfst du um dein leben und freust dich auf den hubschrauber am himmel - wenn du ihn noch siehst.
Man sollte niemals hier an der küste, bis zum hals ins wasser gehen und nur parallel zum ufer schwimmen. Niemals in richting meer -  nur ein ratschlag.


----------



## Juenni (14. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



J.D.Fox schrieb:


> Dann auf der Nordseite:
> Bis auf schöne Maifische nix Dolles!!! Haben 4 Maifische von ca. 50cm gefangen.



Maifische? Alosa alosa? Die habt Ihr da gefangen? Finde ich extrem spannend. Habt Ihr zufällig mal Fotos von den Fischen gemacht? 

Danke im Voraus,

J.


----------



## LAC (14. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Juenni
Die Alse (Alosa alosa) und die Finte (Alosa fallax) laufen unter den Namen Maifische. In Deutschland waren sie früher in allen flüssen die zur nordsee fließen vertreten, sind förmlich ausgerottet worden und stehen unter schutz.
Vor jahren habe ich welche gefangen, mitten in der strömung für ein wissenschaftliches dänisches projekt. Man kann sie nur unterscheiden an den kiemen, da nicht immer die schwarzen punkte deutlich zu sehen sind.
Hier ein link: wo du etwas mehr über die maifische in hvide sande lesen kannst. Steht am ende der seite.
http://www.lydumartcenter.com/angeln/angelnotizen.html


----------



## carpfreak1990 (14. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Juenni schrieb:


> Maifische? Alosa alosa? Die habt Ihr da gefangen? Finde ich extrem spannend. Habt Ihr zufällig mal Fotos von den Fischen gemacht?
> 
> Danke im Voraus,
> 
> J.


 
Moin, schau mal im mein album nach dort ist einer zusehen, den ich 2010 gafangen habe.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## J.D.Fox (14. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

So, hier zwei Bilder von den Maifischen...


----------



## Angelprofesor (14. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

#h Und in Hvide Sande gefangen, Bravo ! und danke #g

Gruß aus HR
Wladi


----------



## j.Breithardt (14. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Angelprofesor schrieb:


> #h Und in Hvide Sande gefangen, Bravo ! und danke #g
> 
> Gruß aus HR
> Wladi


 



Hallo Wladi,Anna,

bin auch zurück.Schreibe morgen eine PN.

Grüße,
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (15. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

also bei uns in deutschland stehen die maifische ja unter naturschutz . ist das in dänemark anders ?

mfg


----------



## Arni (15. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo,

auch ich bin wieder aus HS zurück. Auch von mir nochmals danke für das nette Treffen und den schönen Abend.

Speziell an Otto danke für die Rundfahrt, alleine kann man solch schöne Angelstellen gar nicht finden.
(Sind die beiden Ludwigsburger, denen das Auto gehörte, schon angemeldet?)

@volkerma: Schade, dass Du kurzfristig abreisen musstest.
Hoffentlich sieht man sich mal bei Dir am Bodden.


Grüsse 

Jens


----------



## ali0815 (16. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo in die Runde,

die beiden "Ludwigsburger" sind auch wieder in der Heimat.

Zunächst mal herzlichen Dank Euch allen, für die angenehme Aufnahme beim Treffen in den Esehütten.
Insbesondere natürlich an Dich Otto, der uns dahingelockt und dort zum 2. Mal beeindruckt hat.

Werde mich hier mal umschauen und einlesen.

Grüße aus dem Schwabenland,
Alexander


----------



## Costas (16. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> also bei uns in deutschland stehen die maifische ja unter naturschutz . ist das in dänemark anders ?
> 
> mfg



Nach einer schnellen Web-Suche konnte ich nur finden, dass die Maifische fast ganz verschwunden sind und unter Schutz stehen. Erst in den letzten Jahren hat man immer wieder welche Beifänger in Ringköbing-Fjord und rund um Hvide Sande gefangen bzw. gesichtet. Es waren also seltene Exemplare.

Gruss
Costas


----------



## angler1996 (16. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

http://www.hvidesande.dk/de/angeln/default.asp
hier im Angelführer steht ein Mindestmass von 30cm
( Seite 32 ff.) 
Gruß A.


----------



## icheben (16. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo liebe HS freunde!

Bin momentan auch in DK aber dieses Jahr (ganz ehrlich leider) mal etwas nördlicher in Vejlby Klit gelandet.
Und da in Tyboron angeltechnisch momentan gar nichts geht, sind wir die letzten Tage immer in Thorsminde an der Schleuse gewessen, wo es noch ganz gute Hornhechtfänge und Platten gibt. gestern wurden auch mehrere Mefo´s und Maifische auf Scampi mit der Pose gefangen.

Wie lange wird eigentlich noch an der Mole in HS gebaut?

LG icheben


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (16. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hej Costas,
einen schönen Laden hast Du da in Tarm.
War nett Dich mal kennengelernt zu haben.
Allen anderen, es kommen auch wieder bessere Zeiten in HS, spätestens im Herbst wenn die nächsten Heringe kommen.

viele Grüße
Carsten


----------



## LAC (16. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Fabi @ Costas

Wenn wir uns hier von maifische unterhalten, dann ist dieser name eine sammelbezeichnung für zwei heringsartige fische und zwar die alse und finte. Es sind anadrome fische, die im salzwasser leben und zum laichen in der maienzeit ins süßwasser aufsteigen. Deshalb auch der name. Beide sind stark gefärdet und in deutschland stehen sie unter schutz. In deutschland wurde der letzte maifisch im rhein in basel im jahre 1930 gefangen. Er wurde ausgerottet und nicht mehr in den deutschen flüssen vorhanden.

Vor mehrerer jahren lief hier in dänemark vom staat  (Danmarks Fiskeri Undersøgelser) ein populationsprojekt. Grob erwähnt, wollte man wissen  ob diese maische hier in hvide sande ein eigener stamm ist, da eine kleine population hier vorkommt.  An dem populationsprojekt haben sich einige angler beteiligt und maifische dem institut geliefert.  Ich habe mehrere gefangen.
Wie schon erwähnt kann man an der zeichnung (dunkle punkte) erkennen welche art es ist, genau jedoch nur an den kiemen, da die zeichnung der punkte oft nicht erkennbar ist. 
Inzwischen hat sich in deutschland der bestand der maifische etwas erholt, denn sie wurden schon gesichtet in der unterläufen der deutschen flüsse die zur nordsee fließen.
Er steht unter schutz und die fänge sind förmlich zufallstreffer und ein fisch der am haken hängt, wird verenden, da er große  schuppen hat, die abgehen beim anfassen.
Jedoch kann man ihn auch gezielt angeln, wenn man sein verhalten kennt.
Soll ich jetzt sagen "petri heil" |supergri


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Fabi @ Costas
> 
> Wenn wir uns hier von maifische unterhalten, dann ist dieser name eine sammelbezeichnung für zwei heringsartige fische und zwar die alse und finte. Es sind anadrome fische, die im salzwasser leben und zum laichen in der maienzeit ins süßwasser aufsteigen. Deshalb auch der name. Beide sind stark gefärdet und in deutschland stehen sie unter schutz. In deutschland wurde der letzte maifisch im rhein in basel im jahre 1930 gefangen. Er wurde ausgerottet und nicht mehr in den deutschen flüssen vorhanden.
> 
> ...


 


Hallo Otto,#h

sie wurden zumindest im vergangenen Jahr im Rhein wieder besetzt.
Boardie "FoolishFarmer" war in diese Aktion meines Wissens nach eingebunden.:m
Die Suchfunktion könnte für Interessierte evtl. weitere Infos über diesen Besatz ausspucken.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## MatSa (17. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo,

wir waren gestern mal an der Henne Au. Das Wasser ist sehr trüb und es gibt nur einige Stellen, wo man relativ gut ans Wasser kommt. Ebenfalls sind mittig im Fluss sehr viele Planzenteile, die man dann häufig am Haken hat. Ein Fehlbiss eines Barsches auf eine DS-Montage - sonst nichts.

@Costas
Auch von uns vielen Dank für die super Beratung in deinem Laden zum Angeln am R.-Fjord.

Matthias


----------



## Sieghunter (17. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hi@all,

ich komme in der letzten Augustwoche nach Hive Sande und wollte mal fragen was so Fischereitechnisch geght auser den Forellenpuffs???


Sind noch Hornhechte da und hat schonmal jemand es im Hafen auf Aal oder Plattfische versucht?


LG


Benni


----------



## LAC (17. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Otto,#h
> 
> sie wurden zumindest im vergangenen Jahr im Rhein wieder besetzt.
> Boardie "FoolishFarmer" war in diese Aktion meines Wissens nach eingebunden.:m
> ...



Hallo Jürgen, 
dieses ist erfreulich zu lesen. 
Überall versucht man ja von seiten des staates, instutionen und vereine und nicht vergessen, die ehrenamtlichen helfer, duch unterschiedliche maßnahmen, daß die verschwundenen fische in den fließgewässern wieder heimisch werden. Dank der umweltschutzpolitik, ist dieses in der heutigen zeit ja möglich, da die grundlage - eine gute wasserqualität - inzwischen vorhanden ist. 
Zig projekte sind bekannt, vom lachs bis hin zum maifisch. Als pionier auf diesem gebiet  sehe ich z.b die vereine an der sieg. Schon vor etwa 30 jahren habe sie sich für die lachs wiedereinbürgerung  stark gemacht und erfolge im laufe der jahre erzielt. Das länderübergreifende projekt lachs 2000, kannte man noch nicht. Hier in dk, setzt man sich auch für den lachserhalt ein, nun war er hier nicht ausgerottet, wie im rhein,  ich nenne nur das skjern projekt, es war nordeurops teuerstes naturschutzprojekt. Seit etwa zwei jahre, besteht hier ein projekt für den nordseeschnäpel, es zählt momentan zu den größten naturschutzprojekten des landes. 
All diese projekte kann ich nur begrüßen, jedoch dreht sich alles um angelbare fische d.h. speisefische. Da zähle ich auch den maifisch zu, obwohl er durch seinen vielen gräten ja heute nicht beliebt ist - man ist ja verwöhnt - jedoch zählte er mal zu den wichtigsten speisefische. Bei diesen fischen, fließen die gelder und man findet auch ehrenamtliche mitarbeiter über vereine.
Nun sind dieses nur wenige arten wo man sich richtig für stark macht und gelder fließen, zu teil jedoch nur speisefische. Um jedoch einen ausgewogenen fischbestand zu erzielen, sollte man nicht nur auf die wirtschaftlichen fische schauen, sondern auch die kleinfischarten berücksichtigen, denn da stehen auch welche auf der roten liste. Da jedoch liegt der knackpunkt und es ist ein harter kampf, um für diese fischearten gelder und ehrenamtliche mitarbeiter zu finden. Es sind keine angelbaren fische, sie sind nicht medienwirksam und ein außenstehender kennt sie kaum. Kann etwas mitreden, da ich vor über dreißig jahre projekte für kleinfische konzipiert und durchgeführt habe in zusammenarbeit mit landesanstalt für fischrei - ehrenamtliche mitarbeiter hatte ich kaum und ich musste lange reden bei den vereinen, damit vom besatzgeld etwas geld locker gemacht wird z.b. für elritzen  (dabei ist es ein guter köderfisch ) bzw. für andere kleinfischarten.
Zurück zum maifisch, es ist ja erfreulich, dass auch von seiten der eu, ein schutzprojekt erstellt wurde d.h. dass gelder fließen und ich würde mich freuen, wenn sie in den flüssen in deutschland sowie anderen ländern in den nächsten jahren wieder schwimmen. Hier untersucht man - da noch ein stamm vorhanden ist - ob er zu den anderen europäischen arten gehört - oder ob  es ein eigener stamm ist. Deshalb wurden maifische förmlich gesucht vom staat, für die wissenschaftlichen untersuchungen. Sogar ein honorar wurde pro fisch bezahlt, da er sonst auf dem grill bzw im müll landete.

Nun fördert man auch das abwracken von fischkuttern  auch eine maßnahme, damit sich der fischbestand erholt. Die nordsee ist ja schon leergefischt, die küstenfischer sind am verzweifeln, der fischereihafen in esbjerg hat dicht gemacht, in hvide sande klagen die fischer, da sie nicht mehr zurecht kommen. Nun baut man einen überseehafen dort und einen fischereihafen, dass große fischereischiffe dort fische landen können. Bei einem gespräch mit zuständigen personen erwähnte ich, dass kann doch alles nicht wahr sein, was hier abläuft, denn wenn der hafen fertig ist, ist kein fisch mehr in der nordsee - da sagte einer: dann bin ich pensioniert  Jedenfals erlebt er noch die bauphase.
Jürgen, du besitzt das buch von charles clover "fisch kaputt - vom leerfischen der meere", es ist ja eine bestechende analyse über die folgen der fischerei. Dort werden einige gebiete d.h. ehemalige große fischereistädte vorgestellt, als der bestand weggefischt war, kam die fischerei zum erliegen, die städte wurden geisterstädte, alles ging zu bruch, vergleichbar wie die frühen goldgräbern. Etwas anders jedoch gelagert, als die fischer pleite waren, erholten sich die bestände - das war beim gold nicht der fall - man wanderte und suchte neue schürfplätze. Dieses machen inzwischen die großen fischfirmen in den weltmeeren auch, sie räubern wo was zu holen ist - weltweit, und sie sind höher technisch entwickelt als die fliegerei, denn sie können die bergspitzen in den großen tiefen auf zwei meter genau abfischen und über schwimmende elektronische FAG´s  bekommen sie alle wichtigen informationen gesendet  - tausend von km entfernt.
So ist es und so wird es immer sein, da jeder nach fisch schreit und die profitsucht, die gier nach geld kennt keine grenze - da schlagen die fischer zu, oft auch kriminell, bis nichts mehr läuft. 
So ist es halt, es ist ein kreislauf des "todes", da wir eine überbevölkerung haben und jeder schreit, dass will ich auch haben. Wenn die hungernden menschen, in einigen ländern, auch solch ein leben führen würden wie wir - das recht haben sie ja - dann müssen wir zwei weitere erdkugeln haben, dass sie diesen genuß auch erleben. 
Nicht eine schaufel mehl sollten wir ihnen für´s überleben geben, proteinhaltige fische - dann würde ich noch erleben, dass der fischbestand verschwunden ist.
In diesem sinne - petri heil. 
Bei uns hat jetzt ein angler in hvide sande eine makrelentour gebucht, sie hatten super wetter und kein wellgang. Insgesamt wurden sechs makrelen vom dem schiff gefangen. Ich glaube um die 15 personen waren dabei.
Sie hätten sicherlich mehr gefangen, dass problem war, die fahrt dauerte leider nur drei oder vier stunden.
Die angelei ist richtig spannend !
Liebe Grüße


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (17. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hej Otto,
das mit der Makrelentour ist bestimmt für die Betroffenen ärgerlich, aber das lag wohl nicht an der länge der Tour.
Ich war kurz bevor wir uns in der Esehütte trafen privat mit einem Kutter draußen und wir hatten zu dritt in 2,5 std. 61 Makrelen und wir waren max 2 km draußen.
Hat wohl einfach nicht gepasst mit den Schwärmen.
Vg.
Carsten


----------



## Costas (17. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo

@LAC
Sehr interessante Informationen über den Maifisch, vielen Dank.

Übrigens, den Clover habe ich doch noch gekauft. Liegt neben meinem Bett. Zur Zeit schaffe ich nur 1-2 Seiten pro Tag .


@996
Da hast Du natürlich völlig recht. Man darf also die Maifische ab 30cm doch behalten. 

@Carsten
Ich danke Dir auch für das interessante Gespräch und die Tipps über das Angeln in Deiner Heimat. Ist schon beneidenswert :m.

@Matthias
Schade, dass es an der Henne nicht so geklappt hat. Falls Du Lust hast was anderes zu versuchen, Du weisst wo die Skjern Au liegt. Zur Zeit ziehen die Sommerlachse hoch und man fängt täglich sehr viele.

Gruss #h
Costas


----------



## LAC (17. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Carsten Heidorn schrieb:


> Hej Otto,
> das mit der Makrelentour ist bestimmt für die Betroffenen ärgerlich, aber das lag wohl nicht an der länge der Tour.
> Ich war kurz bevor wir uns in der Esehütte trafen privat mit einem Kutter draußen und wir hatten zu dritt in 2,5 std. 61 Makrelen und wir waren max 2 km draußen.
> Hat wohl einfach nicht gepasst mit den Schwärmen.
> ...



Carsten, es war ein kleiner scherz von mir, jedoch hätten sie einige mehr gehabt, wenn sie einige stunden länger geangelt hätten. 
Die tour davor hat auch keine fänge erzielt, so wurde mir berichtet.
Man hat es halt nicht im griff.
Gruß

@ Costas
Hallo Costas, jeden tag ein zwei seiten lesen ist gut, so habe ich es förmlich auch gemacht,  nach einer woche verstand ich die welt nicht mehr. Wer das gelesen hat, kann sich ein bild machen, was in den weltmeeren so getrieben wird von den berufsfischern und der fischmafia.
Esbjerg hat er auch durchleuchtet - es wurde reichlich geräubert, dass der staat eine fischölsteuer einführen musste.
Gruß


----------



## mottejm (18. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Costas schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> @LAC
> Sehr interessante Informationen über den Maifisch, vielen Dank.
> ...


----------



## LAC (18. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



mottejm schrieb:


> Costas schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hallo,
> ...


----------



## LAC (21. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ alle
kleine frage am rande, wer ist in nächster zeit in  hvide sande?


----------



## Harti (21. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> @ alle
> kleine frage am rande, wer ist in nächster zeit in  hvide sande?




Hallo Otto,

wir haben uns für unseren diesjährigen Herbsturlaub Langeland ausgewählt. In den ersten beiden Oktoberwochen werden wir dort die Platten und Dorsche ärgern.#6

Wie schon traditionell, planen wir auch wieder einen Kurztripp nach HS. Sind zwar ca. 250 km Fahrt aber HS ist ja immer einen Besuch wert!:g
Otto, bist du zu der Zeit im Lande? PN folgt!

Gruss
Torsten


----------



## LAC (21. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Harti schrieb:


> Hallo Otto,
> 
> wir haben uns für unseren diesjährigen Herbsturlaub Langeland ausgewählt. In den ersten beiden Oktoberwochen werden wir dort die Platten und Dorsche ärgern.#6
> 
> ...



Torsten, langeland ist nicht schlecht für die angelei. Solltest du mal etwas zeit haben und nicht angeln, besuche den schlosspark tranekaer, dort ist ein intern. skulpturenpark -ist super - mein kollege alfio hat ihn ins leben gerufen. 
Hier ein link: http://www.sculpture.org/documents/parksdir/p&g/tikon/tikon.shtml
Ob ich im lande bin? - werde es versuchen. Bei mir steht noch etwas an, bis zum 27. november, venedig biennale und ich glaube stuttgart und jetzt in den nächsten tagen nach westfalen u.a. mit jürgen schweinshaxe essen in düsseldorf.|supergri Alles nur kurztrips - hin  -labern- und zurück. Müssen per pn einen termin ausmachen, wird aber schon klappen.
Gruß auch an frauchen.


----------



## mottejm (21. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> @ alle
> kleine frage am rande, wer ist in nächster zeit in  hvide sande?



Hallo,
wenn alles mit der Urlaubsplanung und den Jobs von mir und meiner Frau so hinhaut, dann gibt's ne Familienangelwoche mit Frau und allen 3 Kindern und deren Freunden von 3.- 10.09.
Mal schaun was in Hvide bzw. Thorsminde so geht. Dazu ein bisschen Put & Take ( wir alle lieben die Lachsforellen ) und geht was in Argap ( schreibt man das so )an der Mole, da war ich noch nie habe aber gutes gehört.
Wie lange gibt's eigentlich Makrelen?
Motte


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



mottejm schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wenn alles mit der Urlaubsplanung und den Jobs von mir und meiner Frau so hinhaut, dann gibt's ne Familienangelwoche mit Frau und allen 3 Kindern und deren Freunden von 3.- 10.09.
> Mal schaun was in Hvide bzw. Thorsminde so geht. Dazu ein bisschen Put & Take ( wir alle lieben die Lachsforellen ) und geht was in Argap ( schreibt man das so )*an der Mole*, da war ich noch nie habe aber gutes gehört.
> Wie lange gibt's eigentlich Makrelen?
> Motte


 


An welcher Mole? #c


----------



## LAC (22. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> An welcher Mole? #c



moin jürgen - motte meint sicherlich die lange mole, die jetzt gesperrt ist - ich kenne sonst keine.
Wie lange die makrelen da sind, ist eine frage die ich nicht beantworten kann, das kommt drauf an wie lange sie bleiben.
Es könnte sein, dass sie noch da sind.
Gruß


----------



## mottejm (22. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> An welcher Mole? #c



Hallo,
Ich meine die lange Mole.

Danke fürdie Info das die Mole gesperrt ist, dann kann ich mir die Fähre sparen.
Warum ist die gesperrt.

Motte


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



mottejm schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich meine die lange Mole.
> 
> Danke fürdie Info das die Mole gesperrt ist, dann kann ich mir die Fähre sparen.
> ...


 



Schau dir mal die HP von Hvide Sande an.Da wirst du schlau
gemacht.:m


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (22. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Die Nordmole ist gesperrt wegen der Bauarbeiten für die Verlängerung (70 m länger). Diese Bauarbeiten an der Nordmole sollen bis November 2011 fertig sein.
Dennoch wird die Mole gesperrt bleiben bis in den Herbst 2012 (kein Tippfehler, wirklich 2012) ! 
Der Grund ist hier zu lesen (http://sportsfiskeren.dk/fiskeforbud-i-hvide-sande-havn-frem-til-efteraaret-2012) . 
Nach der Verlängerung der Nordmole geht es dann nämlich an den Bau einer 700 m langen Südmole, deren Fertigstellung dann im Oktober 2012 sein soll. In der Zeit bis dahin ist das Fischen auf den Aussenmolen komplett verboten.
Hier http://www.hvidesande.dk/downloads/Molebyggeri_2011-12_dansk.pdf kann man sich eine Vorstellung davon holen wie nach den Bauarbeiten dann der Hafen von HS aussehen soll.

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Costas (22. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Zu den Molen. Es ist so zu sehen, wie wenn man eine Autobahn von 2 auf 3 Spuren erweitert. Man ärgert sich 1-2 Jahre lang und am Schluss gibt es mehr Platz für alle :m.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (22. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Genau so ist es Costas!|supergri|wavey:
Speziell auf der dann entstandenen 700 m langen Südmole müsste dann
a. viel Platz sein und 
b. man richtig tiefes Wasser erreichen können.#6

Der einzige Wermutstropfen:Man muss dann die vielen gefangenen Fisch auch 700 m zurückschleppen wenn man ganz vorne war |muahah:

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Die Nordmole ist gesperrt wegen der Bauarbeiten für die Verlängerung (70 m länger). Diese Bauarbeiten an der Nordmole sollen bis November 2011 fertig sein.
> Dennoch wird die Mole gesperrt bleiben bis in den Herbst 2012 (kein Tippfehler, wirklich 2012) !
> Der Grund ist hier zu lesen (http://sportsfiskeren.dk/fiskeforbud-i-hvide-sande-havn-frem-til-efteraaret-2012) .
> *Nach der Verlängerung der Nordmole geht es dann nämlich an den Bau einer 700 m langen Südmole,* deren Fertigstellung dann im Oktober 2012 sein soll. In der Zeit bis dahin ist das Fischen auf den Aussenmolen komplett verboten.
> ...


 


Hallo Axel,#h

die Aussage stimmt so nicht ganz.Die Bauarbeiten laufen an beiden Molen zeitgleich.Vor einer guten Woche war die neue
Südmole um die 40m lang.
Ich habe auch noch nichts gehört,wie weit die Molen nach Fertigstellung zu begehen sind.#c
Könnte mir durchaus vorstellen,das die Molenverlängerungen aus Sicherheitsgründen nicht freigegeben werden.Ist aber nur
Spekulation von mir.:m


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (22. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Stimmt Du hast recht, ich habe die dänische Meldung wahrscheinlich nicht genau genug gelesen von wegen dem parallelen Bau der Südmole #h ...ändert aber letztendlich nix an der Konsequenz: Bis min. Oktober 2012 ist es "Essig" mit der Aussenmolenfischerei in HS, egal ob Süd- oder Nordmole...

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## LAC (22. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Die Nordmole ist gesperrt wegen der Bauarbeiten für die Verlängerung (70 m länger). Diese Bauarbeiten an der Nordmole sollen bis November 2011 fertig sein.
> Dennoch wird die Mole gesperrt bleiben bis in den Herbst 2012 (kein Tippfehler, wirklich 2012) !
> Der Grund ist hier zu lesen (http://sportsfiskeren.dk/fiskeforbud-i-hvide-sande-havn-frem-til-efteraaret-2012) .
> Nach der Verlängerung der Nordmole geht es dann nämlich an den Bau einer 700 m langen Südmole, deren Fertigstellung dann im Oktober 2012 sein soll. In der Zeit bis dahin ist das Fischen auf den Aussenmolen komplett verboten.
> ...



Hallo,
der holmslandklitt, wo früher etwa 13 familien gewohnt haben und  im letzten jahrhundert das kleine fischerdorf hvide sande entstanden ist, macht seinen volksmund namen "der nabel der welt" gerecht. Sie bauen jetzt einen überseehafen, d.h. dass große überseeschiffe diesen hafen ansteuern können. Er wir vergrößert und tiefer gemacht, alle schiffe der welt können dann hvide sande anlaufen  u.a. auch die großen fischereischiffe die im nordmeer fischen, können ohne gefahr bei seegang diesen neuen hafen anlaufen und die fische landen. In esbjerg geht das zwar auch, jedoch ist dort der fischereihafen zu gemacht worden - da kaum noch fisch da sind. So wie ich vor zwei jahren gehört habe, will man vom größten windkraftanlagen-hersteller der welt, der in ringköbing sitzt, die windkraftanlagen in alle herrren länder der welt verschiffen. Eine vertiefung durch den fjord will man schaffen, damit diese windkraftanlagen über spezialschiffe nach hvide sande transportiert werden und vom "nabel der welt" weltweit verschifft. Keine schlechte idee, denn das schafft arbeitsplätze und hvide sande ist dann wirklich der nabel der welt. Von hvide sande geht es dann nach japan, australien oder südamerika. Und sollte die fischerei inzwischen zum erliegen kommen, da kein fisch mehr da ist, wird man nicht arbeitslos und landet im seemannsheim sodern heuert auf die überseedampfer an. |supergri
Nun stelle ich mir immer alles bildlich vor und  hvide sande liegt am holmslandklitt und wird förmlich ein umschlagshafen, die großen windkraftanlagen, müssen erst mal von ringköbing nach hvide sande kommen und von dort werden sie nach übersee verschifft. Nun frage ich mich, warten die großen schiffe, zwei wochen bis ihr bauch voll ist mit windkraftanlagen, weil man sie ja erst über den fjord holen muss. Die besatzung macht dann in der zeit ferien dort, oder will  das schiff in zwei tagen wieder auslaufen. Dieses geht auch und ich glaube so ist es auch geplant. Dann müssen die anlagen in hvide sande gelagert werden, das kommt natürlich dem tourismus zugute, denn kaum eine urlaubsregion hat dann solch einen großen spielplatz für kinder, sie können durch rohre kriechen über flügel rutschen und vieles mehr. Man könnte diesen platz - als nächstes projekt - grün umranden - 10.000 bäume pflanzen, damit dieser lagerplatz sich zu einer grünen oase entwickelt. Gefördert durch die eu - sollte er sich nicht entwickeln, da er durch wind und salz immer klein gehalten wird, kann man sie verkaufen und als bonsaibäume nach japan verschiffen
Es kann sein, dass als symbol im angelführer demnächst auch ein hai zu sehen ist, da diese fische oft hinter den großen schiffen schwimmen  und wenn sie dann noch die seehunde sehen, dann wird hvide sande ihr revier. Es ist halt der nabel der welt


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> Hallo,
> der holmslandklitt, wo früher etwa 13 familien gewohnt haben und im letzten jahrhundert das kleine fischerdorf hvide sande entstanden ist, macht seinen volksmund namen "der nabel der welt" gerecht. Sie bauen jetzt einen überseehafen, d.h. dass große überseeschiffe diesen hafen ansteuern können. Er wir vergrößert und tiefer gemacht, alle schiffe der welt können dann hvide sande anlaufen u.a. auch die großen fischereischiffe die im nordmeer fischen, können ohne gefahr bei seegang diesen neuen hafen anlaufen und die fische landen. In esbjerg geht das zwar auch, jedoch ist dort der fischereihafen zu gemacht worden - da kaum noch fisch da sind. So wie ich vor zwei jahren gehört habe, will man vom größten windkraftanlagen-hersteller der welt, der in ringköbing sitzt, die windkraftanlagen in alle herrren länder der welt verschiffen. Eine vertiefung durch den fjord will man schaffen, damit diese windkraftanlagen über spezialschiffe nach hvide sande transportiert werden und vom "nabel der welt" weltweit verschifft. Keine schlechte idee, denn das schafft arbeitsplätze und hvide sande ist dann wirklich der nabel der welt. Von hvide sande geht es dann nach japan, australien oder südamerika. Und sollte die fischerei inzwischen zum erliegen kommen, da kein fisch mehr da ist, wird man nicht arbeitslos und landet im seemannsheim sodern heuert auf die überseedampfer an. |supergri
> Nun stelle ich mir immer alles bildlich vor und hvide sande liegt am holmslandklitt und wird förmlich ein umschlagshafen, die großen windkraftanlagen, müssen erst mal von ringköbing nach hvide sande kommen und von dort werden sie nach übersee verschifft. Nun frage ich mich, warten die großen schiffe, zwei wochen bis ihr bauch voll ist mit windkraftanlagen, weil man sie ja erst über den fjord holen muss. Die seatzung macht dann in der zeit ferien dort, oder will das schiff in zwei tagen wieder auslaufen. Dieses geht auch und ich glaube so ist es auch geplant. Dann müssen die anlagen in hvide sande gelagert werden, das kommt natürlich dem tourismus zugute, denn kaum eine urlaubsregion hat dann solch einen großen spielplatz für kinder, sie können durch rohre kriechen über flügel rutschen und vieles mehr. Man könnte diesen platz - als nächstes projekt - grün umranden - 10.000 bäume pflanzen, damit dieser lagerplatz sich zu einer grünen oase entwickelt. Gefördert durch die eu - sollt er sich nicht entwickeln, da er durch wind und salz immer klein gehalten wird, kann man sie verkaufen als bonsaibäume nach japan verschiffen
> Es kann sein, dass als symbol im angelführer demnächst auch ein hai zu sehen sein, da diese fische oft hinter den großen schiffen schwimmen und wenn sie dann noch die seehunde sehen, dann wird hvide sande ihr revier. Es ist halt der nabel der welt


 


Otto,#h

dein Sarkasmus ist kaum noch zu überbieten,was aber nicht
bedeutet,dass du Unrecht hast.:m
Ich bin jedenfalls froh,mittelfristig ein anderes "Angelparadies" angepeilt zu haben.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (22. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Ja, diese Hochseeschifftauglichkeit des Hafens in HS ist anscheinend genauso "gut" durchdacht wie der Plan die Lachsfarm innen am Nordrand der Schleuse anzulegen...#q#q
Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Arni (22. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Ja, da bleibt nur abzuwarten wie sich das entwickelt...

Zum Thema Makrelentour:
Ich war am 05.08. mit der "Solea" auf Makrelentour und es hatte jeder seine 30-40 Fische, teilweise auch mehr...
Es geht sicherlich mehr, für mich war's OK.

Gruß Jens


----------



## angler1996 (22. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

was passiert dann eigentlich im Hafen?
Die Molen schön und gut, nur reicht die Tiefe im Hafen und Fjord momentan überhaupt für größere Schiffe? Das geht doch dann wohl über 2012 hinaus.
Gruß A.


----------



## LAC (22. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Ja, diese Hochseeschifftauglichkeit des Hafens in HS ist anscheinend genauso "gut" durchdacht wie der Plan die Lachsfarm innen am Nordrand der Schleuse anzulegen...#q#q
> Gruß
> MeFo-Schreck



Mefoschreck, 
wenn mir menschen in hvide sande sagen "hvide sande ist der nabel der welt" dann werde ich mit eienm schlag sprachlos gemacht - was soll ich darauf antworten, jedes wort wäre zuviel.
Nun ist man ja noch in der bauphase d.h. das kind wird noch geboren, dann steckt man noch in der schwangerschaft. Dieses ist eine gefährliche zeit und da kann es sein, dass ihr "gut" durchdachtes "kind" nicht mit genügend stoffe über den nabel versorgt wurde, dann entwickelt sich ihr vorhaben d.h. "gut" durchdachtes kind nicht richtig. Das kommt schon mal vor bei menschen, die mir sagen: hvide sande ist der nabel der welt. Für mich sind das alles zuckungen, wie geht es ökonomisch weiter - auch die lachsfarm - weil die fischerei langsam zusammenbricht und was da alles dran hängt.
Komme gerade aus hvide sande und habe mit einem fischer gesprochen, die nicht verkauften fische und kleinfische bekommen alle die nerzfarmen, wo wir in der region zig hunderte von haben. Auf dem weg von nr. nebel nach hvide sande zähle ich schon etwa 50 anlagen und eine fabrik.
Mit anglern habe ich auch gesprochen - haben nichts gefangen, sah jedoch reichlich kleinfische, etwa 5 cm lang von der brücke. Fische sind also noch da.:q
@ Arni, 
jens, die makrelentouren laufen fast immer gut.
Komme gerade vom fritz, jetzt macht er, d.h. die solea freitags immer noch eine hafenfahrt |supergri- wird auch laufen bei den touristen und man ist nicht vom seegang und wind abhängig. Wo kann man das machen in bayern oder im harz |supergri nein - neuerdings jedoch in hvide sande. Freitags ist auch eine gut durchdachter tag - am letzten tag noch einmal eine kleine bootsfahrt machen und den letzten tag so richtig seemännisch genießen - samstags geht es dann gen heimat.
@ angler 1996
wie schon erwähnt, der hafen wird ausgebaggert, d.h. dass auch für die großen schiffe hier der tiefgang geschaffen wird, dieses kommt den anglern zugute, denn die makrele möchte gerne beim jagen noch etwa 5m tiefes wasser unter sich haben. Das haben sie jetzt nicht. Wie sie das mit dem fjord machen, kann ich dir nicht sagen - es ist ja ein flacher fjord und über 50 % der gesamtfläche liegt unter 1 m, nur ein stelle ist etwa 4,2o m tief. Sie werden wohl eine rinne buddeln, wo sie flache spezialboote für den transport einsetzen. Vielleicht werden sie ja ein neues projekt planen und ein brücke bauen - quer über den fjord - gefördert mit eu gelder - da der transport solarmäßig betrieben wird. Alles ist möglich in hvide sande.
Problem ist, wenn die firma ihren standort nach ostdeutschland verlegt, weil sie dort fördergelder bekommt oder in ein anderes land oder die kaufkraft ist weltweit verschwunden. Das hofft man zwar nicht - problem ist, man hat nur auf ein zugpferd gesetzt. Das ist wie im lotto. Aber auch da hat man sich sicherlich gedanken drüber gemacht, denn dann hat man wenigsten eine brücke geschaffen und kann nach ringköbing über den fjord laufen, ohne dass man nasse socken bekommt. Ist ja auch nicht schlecht für die jugend, das öffnet den horizont, da man mal auf reisen geht, das bildet. Vielleicht bekommt dadurch diese junge generation,  dann später andere gedanken und zielvorstellungen als ihre eltern, die platte vor der küste gefangen haben und komonalpolitisch sehr aktiv waren, weil sie sich alle kannten und eine nette runde war.

@ Jürgen - was bedeutet mittelfristig in unserem alter. Ich glaube, dass die hornhechte und die heringe, warum ich nach hvide sande fahre, bis es still um mich herum wird, noch in hvide sande sind. Was für ein ziel schwebt dir denn vor?  Im umkreis von 150 km können wir uns immer treffen - alles was weiter liegt, geht auch, verbinge jedoch dann mit dir den urlaub. |supergri Jürgen, was ist sarkasmus? Ich besitze nur einen geschulten blick und für mein recht musste ich oft kämpfen. Ich habe mal gelesen, dass es die niedrigste form eines witzes sein soll, aber die höchte form der intelligenz - diese form zu schreiben beherrsche ich nicht und ist für mich weltfremd.
Nebenbei erwähnt - wir haben den Prozess gewonnen, du kennst das problem mit dem maurer, den ich vom hof gejagt habe.


----------



## volkerm (22. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Warum, Otto, muss ich immer grinsen oder lachen bei Deinen Beiträgen?


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



volkerma schrieb:


> Warum, Otto, muss ich immer grinsen oder lachen bei Deinen Beiträgen?


 


Volker,#h

weil du halt sehr anspruchslos bist.


----------



## volkerm (22. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Jürgen,

das war nicht fein.
Zurückschlagen werde ich, fürchterlich!

Grüße

Volker


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> Mefoschreck,
> wenn mir menschen in hvide sande sagen "hvide sande ist der nabel der welt" dann werde ich mit eienm schlag sprachlos gemacht - was soll ich darauf antworten, jedes wort wäre zuviel.
> Nun ist man ja noch in der bauphase d.h. das kind wird noch geboren, dann steckt man noch in der schwangerschaft. Dieses ist eine gefährliche zeit und da kann es sein, dass ihr "gut" durchdachtes "kind" nicht mit genügend stoffe über den nabel versorgt wurde, dann entwickelt sich ihr vorhaben d.h. "gut" durchdachtes kind nicht richtig. Das kommt schon mal vor bei menschen, die mir sagen: hvide sande ist der nabel der welt. Für mich sind das alles zuckungen, wie geht es ökonomisch weiter - auch die lachsfarm - weil die fischerei langsam zusammenbricht und was da alles dran hängt.
> Komme gerade aus hvide sande und habe mit einem fischer gesprochen, die nicht verkauften fische und kleinfische bekommen alle die nerzfarmen, wo wir in der region zig hunderte von haben. Auf dem weg von nr. nebel nach hvide sande zähle ich schon etwa 50 anlagen und eine fabrik.
> ...


----------



## LAC (22. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



volkerma schrieb:


> Warum, Otto, muss ich immer grinsen oder lachen bei Deinen Beiträgen?



Volker, das ist ja eine ganz schwere frage, die du mir stellst. |supergriWenn ich psychologe wäre, könnte ich es dir vielleicht wissenschaftlich erklären, nun bin ich dieses aber nicht, deshalb kommt es jetzt nach - art des hauses.  Weil du mich kennst und nicht in hvide sande wohnst. |supergri|supergri

Nachsatz:
@ Jürgen Breithardt
Jürgen, dieses kann nur norwegen sein, da fahre ich auch mit. Betreffend der flasche geht klar - dachtes du ich würde mein "spritgeld" bezahlen, nein, nein, das machen andere, sonst kann man ja nichts bewegen. |supergri Plane einen tag mehr ein für solingen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



volkerma schrieb:


> Jürgen,
> 
> das war nicht fein.
> Zurückschlagen werde ich, fürchterlich!
> ...


 


Volker,#h

ich trete ja nicht gerne auf Personen rum,die noch kleiner sind als ich (1,42m),aber wenn du so weiter machst..|smash:


----------



## volkerm (22. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Ooooh Jürgen,

keep cool!

Volker is watching, guy!

V


----------



## LAC (22. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Volker,#h
> 
> ich trete ja nicht gerne auf Personen rum,die noch kleiner sind als ich (1,42m),aber wenn du so weiter machst..|smash:



Jürgen, ist der volker so klein, ich habe immer zu ihm rauf geschaut als ich auf der bank saß. Ist der nicht größer - ich glaube, er hat aber längere arme als du. Wenn du dich daneben stellst, sind seine länger und näher am boden als deine.|supergri eigenartig.|kopfkrat
Haben wir es denn hier nur mit höheren primaten zu tun.
http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Walking_boss.jpg&filetimestamp=20070323095351


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> Volker, das ist ja eine ganz schwere frage, die du mir stellst. |supergriWenn ich psychologe wäre, könnte ich es dir vielleicht wissenschaftlich erklären, nun bin ich dieses aber nicht, deshalb kommt es jetzt nach - art des hauses. Weil du mich kennst und nicht in hvide sande wohnst. |supergri|supergri
> 
> Nachsatz:
> @ Jürgen Breithardt
> *Jürgen, dieses kann nur norwegen sein*, da fahre ich auch mit. Betreffend der flasche geht klar - dachtes du ich würde mein "spritgeld" bezahlen, nein, nein, das machen andere, sonst kann man ja nichts bewegen. |supergri Plane einen tag mehr ein für solingen.


 

Total falsch,

*SSW*


----------



## LAC (22. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Total falsch,
> 
> *SSW*



südschweden


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



			
				LAC;3424105[COLOR=red schrieb:
			
		

> *]südschweden*[/COLOR]


 

Knalltüte


----------



## LAC (23. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Knalltüte



Hallo jürgen, hast wohl die nase voll von hvide sande, immer diese wellen - auf dem wasser und hier im thread - willst es ruhiger angehen lassen, mit dem boot mal große hechte fangen - ich fahre mit und lass es knallen - du bringst jedoch eine tüte haribo mit. 
Ich war nur einmal in schweden, kenne das land nicht, dort soll alles blond sein - ausgebleicht von der sonne.|supergri ist das wahr? 
Ich mache mir schon gedanken, ob ich mir einen opel manta kaufe und den als köder benutze, man hat mir berichtet, da könnte man goldenen hechte mit fangen. Wer will das nicht, der goldpreis steigt und bei quappie der puls, wenn er dieses liest. Er will sicherlich mit, da er ein scharfes messer hat und uns zeigt, wie man sie schnell zerlegt im  strahl der mitternachtssonne


----------



## angler1996 (23. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

LAC 
Danke, so hab ich mir das mit dem Umbau vom Hafen vorgestellt.
Gruß A.


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> Hallo jürgen, hast wohl die nase voll von hvide sande, immer diese wellen - auf dem wasser und hier im thread - willst es ruhiger angehen lassen, mit dem boot mal große hechte fangen - ich fahre mit und lass es knallen - du bringst jedoch eine tüte haribo mit.
> Ich war nur einmal in schweden, kenne das land nicht, dort soll alles blond sein - ausgebleicht von der sonne.|supergri ist das wahr?
> Ich mache mir schon gedanken, ob ich mir einen opel manta kaufe und den als köder benutze, man hat mir berichtet, da könnte man goldenen hechte mit fangen. Wer will das nicht, der goldpreis steigt und bei quappie der puls, wenn er dieses liest. Er will sicherlich mit, da er ein scharfes messer hat und uns zeigt, wie man sie schnell zerlegt im strahl der mitternachtssonne


 


Otto,#h

was hast du immer mit Schweden?#c
Liegt das SSW von HS?|kopfkrat


----------



## LAC (23. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Otto,#h
> 
> was hast du immer mit Schweden?#c
> Liegt das SSW von HS?|kopfkrat



Jürgen - holland - kanal inseln -frankreich


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> Jürgen - holland - kanal inseln -frankreich


 


@ Otto,#h

die Franz. Nahrungsgewohnheiten sind nicht meine Welt,und
die Inseln sind mittlerweile leider sauteuer.
Was bleibt dann noch?
Die Antwort steht in der PN.:m


----------



## mottejm (23. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo Gemeinde,
Da habe ich mit der Frage nach der "Mole" eine schöne und sehr informative Diskussion angestossen.
Das der Haven in HS umgebaut wird weiss ich auch, ich habe eigentlich nach dergrossen 700m Agger Mole auf der Nordseite vom Limfjordzugang gefragt, ob jemand weiss was dort so geht.

Aber macht weiter, Diskussionen über Windkraftanlagenverladestationen und Fjordumbau sind auch interessant

Motte


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



mottejm schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde,
> Da habe ich mit der Frage nach der "Mole" eine schöne und sehr informative Diskussion angestossen.
> Das der Haven in HS umgebaut wird weiss ich auch, *ich habe eigentlich nach dergrossen 700m Agger Mole auf der Nordseite vom Limfjordzugang gefragt,* ob jemand weiss was dort so geht.
> 
> ...


 



Nee Motte,#d

haste nicht.Welches deiner Postings soll das denn gewesen sein?#c


----------



## Quappenjäger (23. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Nee Motte,#d
> 
> haste nicht.Welches deiner Postings soll das denn gewesen sein?#c


 
2164 , hat er #h


----------



## LAC (23. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Motte, freu dich, dass diese mole die du im hvide sande thread suchst nicht gesperrt ist - sie liegt nördlicher. In hvide sande ist alles abgesperrt.
Gestern war ich etwa dei stunden in hvide sande und habe mir mal alles genaustens angesehen, die buddeln ganz gewaltig dort und eine kleine arbeiterstadt aus wohnwagen und containern ist dort inzwischen entstanden, das belebt auch hvide sande in der schlechten jahreszeit. So wie ich erkennen konnte werden auch schiffe aus dem ausland dort eingesetzt, da eins eine dänische gastflagge gehisst hatte - konnte leider nicht die landesflagge erkennen - war es etwa panama, bahamas oder ein anderes billigland - vorteile über vorteile, denn dadurch sparen große schiffe etwas eine halbe millionen euro an lohnnebenkosten jährlich.


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (24. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hej Otto,
zwei der Schiffe die den Sand in der Nordsee verklappen kommen aus Deutschland, das eine heisst Zingst und der andere war auch aus dem Osten der Republik.
Ob das jetzt als Billigland gilt entzieht sich meiner Kenntniss

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## Costas (24. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Quappenjäger schrieb:


> 2164 , hat er #h



Also, wenn man die Postings 2164, 2165 (Jürgen fragt: welche Mole) und 2167 (Antwort: "die Lange") lese, dann kommt man nicht unmöglich auf die Idee, dass die Mole in Thorsminde gemeint ist. Das macht auch überhaupt nichts, jetzt wissen wir welche Mole gemeint ist. Ich will nur sagen, dass Jürgen hier zurecht danach fragt, wo dieses Thorsminde-Mole-Posting liegt .

Gruss |wavey:
Costas


----------



## volkerm (24. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo Carsten,

wenn die Schiffe samt Besatzung aus MV kommen, ist das gegenüber dänischen Verhältnissen definitiv ein Billiglohn- Land.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Uwe_H (24. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



volkerma schrieb:


> Hallo Carsten,
> 
> wenn die Schiffe samt Besatzung aus MV kommen, ist das gegenüber dänischen Verhältnissen definitiv ein Billiglohn- Land.
> 
> ...



Das wollte ich gerade schreiben...:r


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (24. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



volkerma schrieb:


> Hallo Carsten,
> 
> wenn die Schiffe samt Besatzung aus MV kommen, ist das gegenüber dänischen Verhältnissen definitiv ein Billiglohn- Land.
> 
> ...


Tja, Inder und Chinesen machen wohl noch keine Sandanschwemmung in der Nordsee  Da müssen die Leute aus dem "Billiglohnland" DE ran #h
Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## LAC (24. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Carsten Heidorn schrieb:


> Hej Otto,
> zwei der Schiffe die den Sand in der Nordsee verklappen kommen aus Deutschland, das eine heisst Zingst und der andere war auch aus dem Osten der Republik.
> Ob das jetzt als Billigland gilt entzieht sich meiner Kenntniss
> 
> ...



Carsten,
nur noch 669 Schiffe fuhren im februar unter deutscher Flagge, während  920 Schiffe zwar in deutschem register, aber unter billigland-flaggen fuhren.
http://www.focus.de/magazin/archiv/subvention-geld-fuer-reeder_aid_190173.html

Der schiffsname z.b. lautet "Emma oder Rostock" aufgeührt im deutschen register und gefahren wird unter billigland-flaggen.
Kapitän deutsch, besatzung bzw. arbeiter sind unterwegs aufgesammelt - oder auf dem "weg zur freiheit" aufgefischt worden.

Das ist wie bei den handwerkern, in dk arbeiten inzwischen osteuropäer z.b. aus polen und damit es in polen auch weiter geht und nicht zusammenbricht, dort inzwischen chinesen für etwas mehr als eine handvoll reis. Wir leben im zeitalter der schnäppchenjagd
Nun hat dänemark ja einen mindestlohn, so wie ich gehört habe, soll es auch da wege geben um diesen preis zu unterbieten, da firmen z.b. aus polen für eine bestimmte arbeit einen festpreis abgeben - der akzeptiert wird - und dann können die polnischen arbeiter, sich daran ein jahr aufhalten - haben sich halt verschätzt mit den stunden. :q und somit liegt man unter diesen mindestlohn. Das ist einfach, da man genau ausrechnen kann, wie lange man für eine arbeit braucht und was die kosten sind. 
Beim schiff in hvide sande, konnte ich nur die gastflagge dk sehen, kann also nicht sagen, unter welcher flagge sie fahren und aus welchem land sie kommen.
Ich kenne es nur aus dem fernsehen :q denn auf den großen schiffen, arbeiten ja zig menschen aus unterschiedlichen nationen, damit sie sich alle untereinander verstehen,  wird dort die weltsprache pitchen inglish gesprochen - sonst wäre es ja eine noch schlimmere katastrophe. 
Da werden erinnerungen wach, was ich in der schleuse von den oever am ijsselmeer erlebt habe, da sagte ich zum gast: werf mal die fender - es war ein deutscher - er hat sie an land geschmissen.  So lustig wird es dann.


----------



## rainzor (24. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



volkerma schrieb:


> Hallo Carsten,
> 
> wenn die Schiffe samt Besatzung aus MV kommen, ist das gegenüber dänischen Verhältnissen definitiv ein Billiglohn- Land.
> 
> ...


 
Nicht nur gegenüber dänischen Verhältnissen.
Es gab doch vor kurzem eine Studie der OSZE oder UNO. Danach hat Deutschland unter den Industrienationen hinter den USA den mit Abstand größten Billiglohnsektor. Schröder sei Dank.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> Carsten,
> nur noch 669 Schiffe fuhren im februar unter deutscher Flagge, während 920 Schiffe zwar in deutschem register, aber unter billigland-flaggen fuhren.
> http://www.focus.de/magazin/archiv/subvention-geld-fuer-reeder_aid_190173.html
> 
> ...


 



Otto,#h

den Hagener Akzent wird ja auch nicht von jedem  verstanden.:m


----------



## LAC (24. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

:q





j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Otto,#h
> 
> den Hagener Akzent wird ja auch nicht von jedem  verstanden.:m



Da gebe ich dir recht, oft schleichen sich bei mir fehler ein, weil ich am pc, der fliegende holländer bin, dieses ist mir aber egal, jedoch die schleuse die ich erwähnt habe - ist nicht plattdeutsch sondern liegt in holland -nun beherrsche ich die sprache nicht richtig, kann sein, dass ich alles falsch gechrieben habe -auch damit muss man leben. Jürgen, nun bist du ja dort sehr oft gewesen, jedoch ein fremder z.b. einer aus hvide sande (nicht hier aus dem thread) muss dieses aufschreiben und über google suchen lassen, da er ja nur bahnhof versteht - woll, sach ma watt.
Jürgen von manger hat ja das kohlenpott deutsch fernsehreif gemacht. Heute werden erfolge mit türk. Akzent gebucht, Das sauerländische platt, sprach meine großmutter und ich konnte sie verstehen.
Nun zurück zu den fischen.
Ich habe  mir mal die mühe gemacht, die namen der süßwasserfische die in alten büchern auf platt geschrieben wurden - zu erfassen und  in einer angelzeitung veröffentlicht, damit ein leser auch die fischart kennt, wenn er in alten büchern stöbert.
Willst du sie haben?

Nachsatz:

Hier sind sie:
Deutsche Namen /      Plattdeutsche Namen
Hecht /                   Schnauk
Brassen /                  Bleier
Nase /                      Mundfisch
Gründling /                Hottelte
Elritze /                    Maipiere
Schmerle /                Grunselte
Aal /                        Aol
Flußbarsch /             Boss
Koppe /                   Kuläpper

Bin also nicht ganz so doof, wie es aussieht - woll  :q


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



rainzor schrieb:


> Nicht nur gegenüber dänischen Verhältnissen.
> Es gab doch vor kurzem eine Studie der OSZE oder UNO. Danach hat Deutschland unter den Industrienationen hinter den USA den mit Abstand größten Billiglohnsektor.* Schröder sei Dank.*
> 
> Gruß
> Rainer


 


@ Rainer,#h

leider falsch.Dem Wähler sei Dank.


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Costas schrieb:


> Also, wenn man die Postings 2164, 2165 (Jürgen fragt: welche Mole) und 2167 (Antwort: "die Lange") lese, dann kommt man nicht* unmöglich* auf die Idee, dass die Mole in Thorsminde gemeint ist. Das macht auch überhaupt nichts, jetzt wissen wir welche Mole gemeint ist. Ich will nur sagen, dass Jürgen hier zurecht danach fragt, wo dieses Thorsminde-Mole-Posting liegt .
> 
> Gruss |wavey:
> Costas


 




Unbedingt?  :m


----------



## Quappenjäger (24. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> @ Rainer,#h
> 
> leider falsch.Dem Wähler sei Dank.


 

mhh ist glaube ich eh egal. für mich ist keine partei wählbar|uhoh:
aber gehe als protest wähler natürlich hin und mach nen kreuzchen


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Quappenjäger schrieb:


> mhh ist glaube ich eh egal. für mich ist keine partei wählbar|uhoh:
> aber gehe als protest wähler natürlich hin und mach nen kreuzchen


 


Hoffentlich nicht an der falschen Stelle.:m


----------



## Quappenjäger (24. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hoffentlich nicht an der falschen Stelle.:m


 

was glaubst du wohl. da nichts wählbar ist wird das ding ungültig gemacht und keiner hat was von.


----------



## Torskfisk (24. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

und dafür den Stress?? Aufstehen, hingehen, Kreuzchen machen nur damit die Auswerter das dann in die Tonne kloppen???


----------



## mottejm (24. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo, nochmal ich. ist doch eigentlich Egal ob mich jemand falsch verstanden hat.
Ich wollte mich nur über die Angelmöglichkeiten im weiteren Umfeld vonnHvide Sande informieren.
Es geht bei meiner Frage auch nicht um die Nordmole in Thorsminde sondern um die 700m lange Aggermole nördlich von
Thyborøn Kanal (daher die Bemerkung mit der Autofähre die ich mir sparen kann wenn da nix geht), aber jetzt noch mal die Frage hat einer hier ne Ahnung ob da was geht.
Ist sicher nicht nur für mich Interessant, nachdem in HS scheinbar nicht viel geht.

Danke vorab
Motte

Aber die Diskussionen hier sollten nicht aufhören, der HS Treat ist eine echt amüsante Abendlektüre. Ich bin ja noch nicht so lange dabei, aber ich habe mir auch die letzten Jahre komplett durchgelesen, ist echt gut. Übers Angeln lernt man nicht viel, aber es ist besser wie so manches angeblich gute Buch, vor alle Spassiger. Naja es gibt schon auch gute Infos.
Jungs macht weiter


----------



## mottejm (24. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Quappenjäger schrieb:


> was glaubst du wohl. da nichts wählbar ist wird das ding ungültig gemacht und keiner hat was von.



Das ist im übrigen falsch, dass es nix bringt wenn Du den Zettel ungültig machst. Für jede erhaltene Stimme wird der gewählten Partei ein gewisse Geldsumme ( das waren mal 5.- Mark, keine Ahnung wieviel das jetzt sind, müsste man mal Googeln) gutgeschrieben. Ungültige Stimmen werden Geldtechnisch der Siegerpartei gutgeschrieben.
Besser nicht Wählen (wobei nichtwählen richtig schlecht ist, da das auch nur der jeweiligen Siegerpartei hilft, da sich das Verhältnis so leichter zunderen Gunsten verschiebt), da wird Deine Kohle gerecht verteilt.
Aber ich gebe Euch recht wählen kann man zur Zeit eigentlich nix.
Eventuell sollten wir die HS Angelpartei gründen.

Ich habe Gegoogelt:
0,70 Euro für jede für ihre jeweilige Liste abgegebene gültige Stimme (Zweitstimme) beziehungsweise jede für sie in einem Wahl- oder Stimmkreis abgegebene gültige Stimme, wenn in einem Land eine Liste für diese Partei nicht zugelassen war. Für die ersten 4 Millionen Stimmen erhöht sich der Wert auf 0,85 Euro.

Motte


----------



## LAC (25. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ mottejm
Motte, wer also nicht wählt, unterstützt die mehrheit des volkes und die staatskasse wird nicht geschmälert :q Das ist doch eine feine sache.:q:q

Zurück zur angelpatrei, das freut mich, dass dir unser thread gefällt, leider schade, dass du nicht viel dazu lernen kannst, das ist normal, wie in der politik. Dieses hat etwas mit den mitgliedern zu tun.:q   z.b. unterhalten wir uns über die langen molen in hvide sande und wenn eine antwort kommt, dann will man davon nichts wissen und meint eine andere mole. Da werden die mitglieder unsicher gemacht, denn so schnell sind die mitglieder nicht, es sind ja keine hellseher, sie müssen sich erst erkundigen was dort läuft. Denn es ist eine andere region d.h. wo eine andere kommunale fischpolitik das sagen hat - ich kenne mich da nicht aus, jedoch würde ich mich freuen, wenn du etwas berichten würdest, wie es dort so läuft an den langen molen und wie die fangstatistiken aussehen, wenn du dich informiert hast. 
Sollten dort fische vorkommen, die du nicht kennst bin ich gerne bereit über diesen fisch etwas zu posten  Es kommt also immer darauf an, wie und wer solche fragen hier stellt, deshalb ist es hier so lustig - dieses liebe ich, schon als kleinkind haben mich poesiealben fasziniert, wo eine gruppe sich verewigt, in wort und bild.
Gruß


----------



## Uwe_H (25. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Ich wollte früher schon mit Studienkollegen eine Partei gründen, diese sollte "Ungültig" heissen und wir wollten uns Anfang der 90er aufstellen.
Wie immer scheiterte es am Herzblut, das Konzept war aber absolut genial.

Jeder der zur Wahl geht um einen ungültig gemachten Stimmzettel aus Protest abzugeben, hätte die Möglichkeit gehabt bei "Ungültig" ein Kreuzchen zu machen.
Ein absolut neuer Trend, mit der Wahlkampfbotschaft: Zeigt euren Protest, wählt "Ungültig".

Das wäre noch besser geworden als die Piratenpartei...

Heute sind meine Sturm-und Drangjahre vorbei, und die Jugend kommt heutzutage nicht mehr auf solch eine Idee...armes Deutschland.


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Ich wollte früher schon mit Studienkollegen eine Partei gründen, diese sollte "Ungültig" heissen und wir wollten uns Anfang der 90er aufstellen.
> Wie immer scheiterte es am Herzblut, das Konzept war aber absolut genial.
> 
> Jeder der zur Wahl geht um einen ungültig gemachten Stimmzettel aus Protest abzugeben, hätte die Möglichkeit gehabt bei "Ungültig" ein Kreuzchen zu machen.
> ...


 


Uwe,#h

also dir verdanken wir das heutige Chaos?


----------



## mottejm (25. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> @ mottejm
> Motte, wer also nicht wählt, unterstützt die mehrheit des volkes und die staatskasse wird nicht geschmälert :q Das ist doch eine feine sache.:q:q
> 
> Zurück zur angelpatrei, das freut mich, dass dir unser thread gefällt, leider schade, dass du nicht viel dazu lernen kannst, das ist normal, wie in der politik. Dieses hat etwas mit den mitgliedern zu tun.:q   z.b. unterhalten wir uns über die langen molen in hvide sande und wenn eine antwort kommt, dann will man davon nichts wissen und meint eine andere mole. Da werden die mitglieder unsicher gemacht, denn so schnell sind die mitglieder nicht, es sind ja keine hellseher, sie müssen sich erst erkundigen was dort läuft. Denn es ist eine andere region d.h. wo eine andere kommunale fischpolitik das sagen hat - ich kenne mich da nicht aus, jedoch würde ich mich freuen, wenn du etwas berichten würdest, wie es dort so läuft an den langen molen und wie die fangstatistiken aussehen, wenn du dich informiert hast.
> ...




Erst mal danke dür die Antwort.
Ich habe ja auch gepostet über Fänge und Erfahrungen wenn ich in HS war, und das war heuer schon 3x. Ich habe aber 750km bis da hin.
Ich will am 3.10. Wieder für ne Woche. Ich werde natürlich berichten und auch kundtuen was an den "langen Molen" so geht.
Danke für das Angebot der Fischidentifizierung. Fals es etwas gibt was ich nicht kenne, dann werde ich Fotos Posten und Fragen.

Motte


----------



## LAC (25. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



mottejm schrieb:


> Erst mal danke dür die Antwort.
> Ich habe ja auch gepostet über Fänge und Erfahrungen wenn ich in HS war, und das war heuer schon 3x. Ich habe aber 750km bis da hin.
> Ich will am 3.10. Wieder für ne Woche. Ich werde natürlich berichten und auch kundtuen was an den "langen Molen" so geht.
> Danke für das Angebot der Fischidentifizierung. Fals es etwas gibt was ich nicht kenne, dann werde ich Fotos Posten und Fragen.
> ...



Motte, 
ich habe deine sowie alle anderen postings hier im thread gelesen und freue mich über jeden bericht, da uns ein bordie etwas mitteilen möchte, es kann positiv oder negativ sein, für den leser immer positiv. Betreffend der fischfauna die ich angeschnitten habe, wurde mit einem schmunzeln geschrieben, da ich glaube, dass du als angler, alles über die  fischarten, die hier in hvide sande und umgebunb vorkommen, alles kennst - es sind nicht viele.  Hvide sande zählt für mich nur als ein guter angelplatz für hornhecht und hering - für alle anderen fischarten ist er in meinen augen nur mittelmäßig. Und macht man urlaub nicht in der saison, wenn die saisonfische da sind, sogar schlecht. So sehe ich dieses und mache mir auch nichts vor, selbst als ausgangspunkt für put&take anlagen liegt hvide sande nicht optimal.
Einige angler jedoch - so glaube ich - müssen ihn als einen guten angelplatz ansehen, denn sie besuchen hvide sande mehrmals im jahr, auch zu jahreszeiten wenn kaum fische dort sind, sie angeln fleißig und hoffen auf einen fang - das ist ja auch ok, man spannt etwas aus und erholt sich dabei.
Sag mir mal, die langen molen in norden von dänemark - ich kenne sie nicht - sind da andere arten, oder auch nur hering, hornhecht und makrele bzw. dän. küstendorsche - oder kann man dort schon schillerlocken fangen |supergri

Z.B. ist dieses ein exot, der auch in hvide sande gefangen wurde
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/album.php?albumid=1303&pictureid=21140
er wurde mit naturköder gefangen, jedoch habe ich einen schreck bekommen als ich ihn sah |supergri


----------



## mottejm (25. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hy,
Alles was ich da so fange kenne ich nicht. Meine Frau hatte an der Schleusse mal was am Hacken das sah aus wie ein dicker Babyal, war aber was anderes, ein Angelnachbar hat mir den Namen gesagt, habe ich aber wieder vergessen.
Bei den Molen im Norden von HS war ich noch nicht, aber einige Angler an Put & Takes haben uns davon erzählt und waren der Meining man könne dort Makrelen, Platten und Dorsche fangen. Wenn ich mir die Satelitenbilder von der sicher sehr langen Mole anschaue und sehe wie helblau das Wasser da aussenrum ist, kann ich mir fast nicht vorstellen das dort viele Dorsche sind, ich denke die lieben tieferes Wasser, aber ich kann mich auch täuschen.
In Zhorsminde war ich 2x zum Schauen, wir hatten die Angeln dabei, aber nachdem keiner was im Eimer hatte sind wir nach ner halben Stunde ohne das einer der 10 - 15 Angler einen Fisch raus hat wieder gefahren.

Man schauen was im September so geht. Wenn man nix fängt ist es auch gur, dann war's frische Meeresluft und Entspannung.
Wir haben noch einige Heringe, Hornies und MeFos in der Truhe.

Aber die meisten Fische kenne ich schon das ist richtig. Ich habe auch vor 20 Jahren professionell Fische, vor allem Thun und Schwertfish im Mittelmeer gefangen, aber das ist anders wie Angeln zum Spass

Motte

Motte


----------



## LAC (26. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



mottejm schrieb:


> Hy,
> Alles was ich da so fange kenne ich nicht. Meine Frau hatte an der Schleusse mal was am Hacken das sah aus wie ein dicker Babyal, war aber was anderes, ein Angelnachbar hat mir den Namen gesagt, habe ich aber wieder vergessen.
> Bei den Molen im Norden von HS war ich noch nicht, aber einige Angler an Put & Takes haben uns davon erzählt und waren der Meining man könne dort Makrelen, Platten und Dorsche fangen. Wenn ich mir die Satelitenbilder von der sicher sehr langen Mole anschaue und sehe wie helblau das Wasser da aussenrum ist, kann ich mir fast nicht vorstellen das dort viele Dorsche sind, ich denke die lieben tieferes Wasser, aber ich kann mich auch täuschen.
> In Zhorsminde war ich 2x zum Schauen, wir hatten die Angeln dabei, aber nachdem keiner was im Eimer hatte sind wir nach ner halben Stunde ohne das einer der 10 - 15 Angler einen Fisch raus hat wieder gefahren.
> ...



Motte, 
wenn der dicke babyal, wie du ihn nennst, aalartige bewegungen im wasser gemacht hat und am kopf, wie ein schraubverschluss ausah , dann ist es ein stück vom feuerwehr- oder saugschlauch gewesen |supergri
Makrelen, platte und dorsche, die kannst du zu bestimmten jahreszeiten überall an den bekannten angelplätzen an der nordsee fangen und dorsch, den man ja in der nordsee kabejau nennt. Da gebe ich dir recht, diese art liebt etwas größere tiefen, wobei in den wintermonaten etwas größere fische auch zu den küsten kommen z.b. zur langen mole nach hvid sande, jedoch sind es in meinen augen alles babydorsche und man kann froh sein, wenn der dorsch das mindestmaß erreicht hat. Sie kommen auch im wattenmeer in den prielen vor, es ist ihre kinderstube. Problem ist, sie bekommen dort förmlich einen sonnenbrand und verenden daran - es ist kein unsinn, was ich poste, denn so steht es in den wissenschftlichen untersuchungen, die in den letzten acht jahren dort duchgeführt wurden. Dorsche lieben schon eine wassertiefe von 20 m und mehr. 
Freu dich, dass du diese kapitalen fische im mittelmeer zu gesicht bekommen hast, das waren noch zeiten, heute haben die fischer es schwerer. Ich darf gar nicht daran denken, was ich alles im mittelmeer ab den 60iger jahren unterwasser gesehen und gefangen habe - oft träume ich davon und will nochmal einige plätze aufsuchen - jedoch glaube ich, dass ich enttäuscht werde.


----------



## Quappenjäger (26. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

otto , war bestimmt ne aal mutti |supergri wobei die sind auch legger #6


----------



## Jüü (26. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo zusammen !
Morgen ist es entlich so weit,fast alles verstaut,morgen nur noch den Rest und dann gehts los in Richtung Vejlby Klit.Wir haben ein Haus mit Internet da kann ich ja dann mal berichten was es dort so zu holen gibt.
Gruß Jürgen M.


----------



## Angelprofesor (26. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

|wavey: Hallo Jürgen M. willkommen in die Gemeinde und gute fahrt nach Dänemark, gutes Wetter und viel Spaß. #:
Gruß aus Berlin
Angelprofessor


----------



## Hossi (27. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo und Moin Moin, ich bin seit heute mit meiner Familie für eine Woche in Bjerregard. Ich würde gerne nach Hvide Sande zum Angeln fahren. Was ist da im Moment aktiv und wo kann man da wegen den Bauarbeiten überhaupt  vernünftig Angeln. Über Tips wäre ich sehr Dankbar. Grüße aus Bjerregard, Jan.


----------



## Uwe_H (28. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Uwe,#h
> 
> also dir verdanken wir das heutige Chaos?



Chaos kann ich gut!!! Bitte Jürgen, gerne geschehen!


----------



## LAC (29. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Hossi schrieb:


> Hallo und Moin Moin, ich bin seit heute mit meiner Familie für eine Woche in Bjerregard. Ich würde gerne nach Hvide Sande zum Angeln fahren. Was ist da im Moment aktiv und wo kann man da wegen den Bauarbeiten überhaupt  vernünftig Angeln. Über Tips wäre ich sehr Dankbar. Grüße aus Bjerregard, Jan.



Aus der ferne kann man dieses schlecht beantworten - mach doch kurz eine fahrt von bjerregard nach hvide sande  und schau dir mal die baustelle an, bzw. wo du gerne angeln möchtest bzw. ob es dort überhaupt möglich ist - ich kenne nicht den bauplan und auch nicht, welche fische du fangen willst. Plattfische kannst du auch vom strand in bjerregard fangen.


@ Uwe H
Uwe, was für ein chaos hast du denn gemacht - klär mich mal auf ?  Ich hoffe ja nicht, dass du mit der flinte geballert und schrotkugeln verstreut hast und einer ist ausgerutscht, weil er eine ladung abbekommen hat.


----------



## Alosa (29. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo werte Dänemarkfahrer.

Da in diesem Thread auch Fänge von Maifischen in Hvide Sande gepostet wurden, wäre ich Euch super dankbar, wenn Ihr mir entsprechende Meldungen (noch besser mit Fotos der Fische, Fangdatum, Ort) direkt zukommen lassen könntet.

Siehe auch hier

Danke im Voraus und beste Grüße

Alosa


----------



## LAC (29. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Alosa
ich begrüße dich, im hvide sande thread ! Nun sollte man ja keine spezielle jagd auf  maifische machen, jedoch kannst du wissenschftliche informationen über die in hvide sande vorkommenden maifische bekommen u.a. hier. 

Danmarks Fiskeri Undersøgelser
                Afd. For ferskvandsfiskeri
                Vejlsøvej 39, DK 8600 Silkeborg
                Kontakt: Jesper Volk und 
 Dorte Bekkevold

Danish Institute for Fisheries 
Research
                Department of Inland Fisheries
                Vejlsoevej 39
                DK 8600 Silkeborg
                Denmark

Dieses institut, hat schon vor jahren maifische untersucht, in zusammenarbeit mit anglern, für ein populationsprojekt um festzustellen ob es ein eigener stamm ist. Pro fisch wurde ein honorar bezahlt.
Hier maifische, die ich gefangen habe in hvide sande 
http://www.lydumartcenter.com/angeln/maifisch.html
Genauer habe ich sie nicht untersucht, jedoch das institut hat reichlich bekommen.

Sollte ich erneut mal einen am haken haben, werde ich den oder die fische einfrieren und thomas vom anglerboard bzw. die angegebene email anschrift kontaktieren.
Ist es eine privatperson oder eine staatliche einrichtung, die sich wissenschaftlich für den maifisch aus dänemark interessiert - da sie ja versendet werden müssen und da stellt sich die frage ob per post oder im container.|supergri
Wobei die zeit fast vorbei ist, nicht umsonst nennt man sie maifische im volksmund.
Gruß


----------



## Hossi (29. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Platte fallen leider aus, ich bin mit 2 Teleskopruten angereist. Die erste 3.60m mit 50-150gr Wurfgewicht und die zweite 3.30m mit 50-150gr. Da komme ich in Bjerregard vermutlich nicht weit genug raus, zumal die Steife Brise, die hier zurzeit herrscht, das Meer ordentlich aufwühlt.
Ich war gestern am Wehr/Schleuse, aber da waren aufgrund des Windes sehr schwierige Verhältnisse, es wurde anscheinend Vormittags nichts auf der Seeseite gefangen. Auf der anderen Seite hatte ich leider keine Zeit zu fragen, da meine Frau loswollte #t
Vorgestern wurden vor der Schleuse Hornies auf Krabbe gefangen.


----------



## LAC (29. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Hossi schrieb:


> Platte fallen leider aus, ich bin mit 2 Teleskopruten angereist. Die erste 3.60m mit 50-150gr Wurfgewicht und die zweite 3.30m mit 50-150gr. Da komme ich in Bjerregard vermutlich nicht weit genug raus, zumal die Steife Brise, die hier zurzeit herrscht, das Meer ordentlich aufwühlt.
> Ich war gestern am Wehr/Schleuse, aber da waren aufgrund des Windes sehr schwierige Verhältnisse, es wurde anscheinend Vormittags nichts auf der Seeseite gefangen. Auf der anderen Seite hatte ich leider keine Zeit zu fragen, da meine Frau loswollte #t
> Vorgestern wurden vor der Schleuse Hornies auf Krabbe gefangen.



Hossi, auf der nördl. fjordseite an der schleuse ist ja am ersten tor auch eine baustelle. Wenn der wind vom norden kommt, kann man dort gut auf hornhecht - momentan sind ja kaum noch welche da - fangen. Auf der südlichen seite stehenoft auf grund die kleinen heringe auch im sommer, bordie jürgen breithardt hat dort immer sehr gur gefangen. Ich habe sie auf der nordseite vom fjord direkt an der schleuse auf grund meistens gefangen, jedoch ist momentan da ja auch - wie schon erwähnt - eine baustelle.
Angel doch im fjord und zwar südlich vom bjerregard fährst du auf den parkplatz zum strand nymindegab vor dem parkplatz geht links eine strasse ab, die fährst du durch bis zum schluss, wenn die strasse links abbiegt (rechts geht es zum strand) ist auf der rechten seite noch ein auslauf vom fjord, dort findest du immer ein ruhiges plätzchen für barsch und hecht.
Mehr läuft momentan nicht.
Gruß


----------



## Uwe_H (29. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Otto, sag mal, Du hast doch alle möglichen Bootsführerscheine wenn ich das noch richtig weiß, wäre das hier nix für uns???

https://www.vebeg.de/images/lospics/29/14229.001.pdf

Dann machen wir FIO und Co Konkurrenz und uns selbständig was die Angelei auf Dorsch angeht...|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Hossi (29. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

OK, ich werde mal sehen, wo ich mein Glück versuche, Danke erstmal.


----------



## Angelprofesor (30. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Otto, sag mal, Du hast doch alle möglichen Bootsführerscheine wenn ich das noch richtig weiß, wäre das hier nix für uns???
> 
> https://www.vebeg.de/images/lospics/29/14229.001.pdf
> 
> Dann machen wir FIO und Co Konkurrenz und uns selbständig was die Angelei auf Dorsch angeht...|supergri|supergri|supergri


 

|wavey: Hallo Uwe, das ist super Spielzeug, ich habe mein Angebot abgeschickt . #g
Gruß
 Vladi


----------



## LAC (30. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Uwe-H
Uwe, keine schlechte idee, das schiff kann ja demnächst in hvide sande einlaufen.  Vladi ist ja kapitän, er hat ja schon ein angebot abgegeben, ich werde dann erster offizier. Wir müssen ja zwei führer an bord haben.  Uwe, du verflegst uns sowie die gäste mit hirschkeule und wildschweinbraten  - geh schön auf jagd und sorge für vorrat. 
Wobei wir nicht auf dorsch gehen sollten - das hat keine zukunft. Wir werden walwachting fahrten anbieten - drei gründe sprechen dafür. Diese tiere sind geschützt und in der touristikbranche hat noch nie ein zweig wie walwachting solch einen erfolg verbucht und vladi kennt sich aus, er hat diese tiere im nordmeer aus wissenschftlich gründen jahrelang beobachtet.
Wir machen nur wochenfahrten, auch können die gäste vom schiff angeln, spezialgaffs stehen zur verfügung und bei schlechtem wetter laufen wir den nächsten hafen an und machen ein bordfest, wo einheimische aus den ländern mitfeiern können, damit wir mal andere gesichter sehen, als nur rote ohren und ferngläser.
Wer zu überlegen |supergri wobei ich frauchen erst um genehmigung bitten darf, da ich einmal hart nein gesagt habe beim kauf eines schiffes. da sie freudestrahlend ankam und zu mir sagte, sie hätte sich gerade das schiff die schwarze louis in rinköbing angesehen - sie war innen umgebaut worden und sie stand zum verkauf. Sie war begeistert von der alten holzgurke und meinet wir könnten dann schöne fahrten machen - ich habe ihr gesagt, sie wäre verrückt und sollte sich einen anderen kapitän suchen. Drei tage hört ich nur was von dem schiff - wie toll die guke ist usw.
Der hammer war, als am nabel der welt, in hvide sande, der neue strand eingeweiht wurde und die königin war dort, lag dort auch ein kleines dän. kriegsschiff, als wir mit den offizieren in der kajütte saßen, erwähnte ich die tolle schwarze louis idee und nannte auch den verkaufspreis, sie kamen aus dem lachen nicht mehr raus und sie sagten solche schiffe werden abgewrakt und man kann sie an der ostküste abholen. So ist das, wenn man eine idee hat, jedoch keine ahnung  - dieses ist natürlich bei diesem kriegsschiff ganz anders :q Wir könnten auch ein aufruf machen, dass sich freiwillige rambos melden - und dann mieten uns die großen redereien, da wir jedes frachtschiff in der strasse von mallaka begleiten, damit sie nicht von piraten überfallen werden. Auch eine möglichkeit - jedoch kann ich da nicht mitfahren, da ich kein rambo bin und immer heimweh bekomme.|supergri


----------



## Uwe_H (30. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Jau Otto, so machen wir das. Ich mach den Smutje und Bunkermeister gleichzeitig...die Hirschkeulen schießen uns direkt in der Kallesmaersk Hede, natürlich von der Nordsee aus, die passenden Kanonen sind ja noch an Bord...|supergri
Die paar Panzerchen vor Ort bekommen wir auch noch plattgemacht.

Und von Lütjen auf Lydum ists ja auch schnell umgetauft.

@Vladi: Gute Sache das...Kaptein Vladi, wir lassen dann den Kahn unter panamesischer Flagge fahren, wegen der Versicherungskosten und machen dann im Hafen von Lydum fest!!!


----------



## Alosa (31. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Alosa
> ich begrüße dich, im hvide sande thread ! Nun sollte man ja keine spezielle jagd auf  maifische machen, jedoch kannst du wissenschftliche informationen über die in hvide sande vorkommenden maifische bekommen u.a. hier.
> 
> Danmarks Fiskeri Undersøgelser
> ...



Hallo LAC,

vielen Dank für die Informationen! Ich werde mich sofort an die Kollgen wenden. Bis zu den offiziellen Stellen hier in Deutschland war diese Information noch nicht durchgedrungen. Ich möchte eines zur Sicherheit richtig Stellen. Die hier (und in anderern Unterforen bei anglerboard.de) geäußerte Bitte um die Weiterleitung von Fangmeldungen sollte nicht als Aufruf zum gezielten Fang der Maifischin Dänemark oder Deutschland verstanden werden. Die Information über solche "Beifänge" (denn darum handelt es sich jawohl) mit einem geographischen Bezug lässt jedoch Rückschlüsse auf die "Weidegebiete" in der Nordsee zu, über die meines Wissens nach sehr wenig bekannt ist. Überdies lässt sich zumindest erahnen wie groß der Bestand ist. Für uns ist vor allem die Frage von Interesse, wo die Fische herstammen. Wenn Sie aus unserem Wiederansiedlungsprojekt am Rhein stammen sollten, wären Sie markiert. Anderenfalls könnte es sich um Fische aus einer der französischen Populationen handeln, oder um eine bislang unbekannte Population aus einem Nordseezufluss. So oder so sind das ganz spannende Entwicklungen und ich hoffe, dass die dänischen Kollegen weiterhelfen.

Nochmals ganz herzlichen Dank für die Info!

Beste Grüße

Alosa


----------



## LAC (31. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Alosa schrieb:


> Hallo LAC,
> 
> vielen Dank für die Informationen! Ich werde mich sofort an die Kollgen wenden. Bis zu den offiziellen Stellen hier in Deutschland war diese Information noch nicht durchgedrungen. Ich möchte eines zur Sicherheit richtig Stellen. Die hier (und in anderern Unterforen bei anglerboard.de) geäußerte Bitte um die Weiterleitung von Fangmeldungen sollte nicht als Aufruf zum gezielten Fang der Maifischin Dänemark oder Deutschland verstanden werden. Die Information über solche "Beifänge" (denn darum handelt es sich jawohl) mit einem geographischen Bezug lässt jedoch Rückschlüsse auf die "Weidegebiete" in der Nordsee zu, über die meines Wissens nach sehr wenig bekannt ist. Überdies lässt sich zumindest erahnen wie groß der Bestand ist. Für uns ist vor allem die Frage von Interesse, wo die Fische herstammen. Wenn Sie aus unserem Wiederansiedlungsprojekt am Rhein stammen sollten, wären Sie markiert. Anderenfalls könnte es sich um Fische aus einer der französischen Populationen handeln, oder um eine bislang unbekannte Population aus einem Nordseezufluss. So oder so sind das ganz spannende Entwicklungen und ich hoffe, dass die dänischen Kollegen weiterhelfen.
> 
> ...



Hallo Alosa,
so habe ich es auch gesehen, jedoch sieht es nicht jeder angler so. Führte heute ein telefonat mit dem kollegen in aalbaum (LANUV)  - alter bekannte - werde mich auch noch mit dem löbbecke museum in düsseldorf in verbindung setzen, damit beide zuständigen herren, weitere informationen aus dänemark sowie maifische aus dem ringköbingfjord bekommen.
Gruß


----------



## j.Breithardt (31. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> Hallo Alosa,
> so habe ich es auch gesehen, jedoch sieht es nicht jeder angler so. Führte heute ein telefonat mit dem kollegen in aalbaum (LANUV) - alter bekannte - werde mich auch noch mit dem löbbecke museum in düsseldorf in verbindung setzen, damit beide zuständigen herren, weitere informationen aus dänemark sowie maifische aus dem ringköbingfjord bekommen.
> Gruß


 

Otto,#h

warte auf den Termin.#c


----------



## LAC (31. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Otto,#h
> 
> warte auf den Termin.#c



Hallo jürgen, du dachtest sofort, als du löbbecke museum gelesen hast, an schöne stunden in der altstadt und reibekuchen. Der termin steht noch nicht fest, ich warte noch auf die schlüssel für die zeichenschranke, werde mich per pn bzw. telefon sofort melden. Kann in den nächsten tagen sein - melde mich sofort, vorab kannst du die reibekuchen schon mal kosten - ob sie noch die qualität haben.
Gruß


----------



## j.Breithardt (31. August 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> Hallo jürgen, du dachtest sofort, als du löbbecke museum gelesen hast, an schöne stunden in der altstadt und reibekuchen. Der termin steht noch nicht fest, ich warte noch auf die schlüssel für die zeichenschranke, werde mich per pn bzw. telefon sofort melden. Kann in den nächsten tagen sein - melde mich sofort,vorab kannst du die reibekuchen schon mal kosten - ob sie noch die qualität haben.
> Gruß


 




Otto,#h

was ist eine Zeichenschranke? #c


----------



## LAC (1. September 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Otto,#h
> 
> was ist eine Zeichenschranke? #c




Du  siehst aber auch alles, ein -ä- sollte es sein. Äätsch, da ich zwei  planschränke DIN A 0 aus stahl gekauft habe, kann aber nur einen im  Wagen bekommen. Solche fehler schleichen sich bei mir des öfteren ein,  werden dann wörter, die zum denken anregen.:q
Gruß


----------



## mottejm (1. September 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo, am Samstag geht's los. wir haben Urlaub bekommen.
1 Woche ein schönes Poolhaus in Klegod.
Ist jemand von hier auch in der Nähe event. Kann man sich ja mal wo treffen.
Was geht aktuell an der Scheusse. ist noch Fisch da. gibt's auf der Kuttertour noch Makrelen. es soll Ostwind kommen, da ist das Meer sicher ruiger.
Ich werde berichten was so geht.

Motte


----------



## Hossi (2. September 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Ich war zwar letztendlich nur zum spionieren in HS, aber vormittags war nix los, angeblich sollte es mit einsetzen der Flut besser sein. Ein Angler berichtete von Hornhechten auf Krabbe und ansonsten schienen die meisten Herings/Makrelenvorfächer zu haben. Vereinzelt wurde versucht Hornies zu überlisten. Fänge konnte ich wie gesagt morgens nicht beobachten.


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. September 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



			
				mottejm;3431635[COLOR=red schrieb:
			
		

> *]Hallo, am Samstag geht's los. wir haben Urlaub bekommen.*[/COLOR]
> 1 Woche ein schönes Poolhaus in Klegod.
> Ist jemand von hier auch in der Nähe event. Kann man sich ja mal wo treffen.
> Was geht aktuell an der Scheusse. ist noch Fisch da. gibt's auf der Kuttertour noch Makrelen. es soll Ostwind kommen, da ist das Meer sicher ruiger.
> ...


 



Hallo Motte,#h

gratuliere.Macht euch ein paar schöne Tage.
Habe gestern mit "LAC" (Otto) telefoniert.Das Wetter
scheint auch mitzuspielen.#6


----------



## Hossi (2. September 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> Hossi, auf der nördl. fjordseite an der schleuse ist ja am ersten tor auch eine baustelle. Wenn der wind vom norden kommt, kann man dort gut auf hornhecht - momentan sind ja kaum noch welche da - fangen. Auf der südlichen seite stehenoft auf grund die kleinen heringe auch im sommer, bordie jürgen breithardt hat dort immer sehr gur gefangen. Ich habe sie auf der nordseite vom fjord direkt an der schleuse auf grund meistens gefangen, jedoch ist momentan da ja auch - wie schon erwähnt - eine baustelle.
> Angel doch im fjord und zwar südlich vom bjerregard fährst du auf den parkplatz zum strand nymindegab vor dem parkplatz geht links eine strasse ab, die fährst du durch bis zum schluss, wenn die strasse links abbiegt (rechts geht es zum strand) ist auf der rechten seite noch ein auslauf vom fjord, dort findest du immer ein ruhiges plätzchen für barsch und hecht.
> Mehr läuft momentan nicht.
> Gruß



Ich habe Deine Empfehlungen zwar nicht für mich genutzt, aber ein Bekannter hat bei Nymindegab einen 60cm Hecht verhaftet, Danke für die Tipps.


----------



## LAC (2. September 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Hossi schrieb:


> Ich habe Deine Empfehlungen zwar nicht für mich genutzt, aber ein Bekannter hat bei Nymindegab einen 60cm Hecht verhaftet, Danke für die Tipps.



Gratulation kann man da nur sagen! Ja, das gewässer ist dort gut und landschaftlich ist es auch ok.
Gruß


----------



## mottejm (3. September 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo Gemeinde,
Angekommen im gelobten Land.
Schönes Poolhaus in Klegod. Kinder sind schon Baden.
An der Schleusse stehen ein paar Leute mit Angeln, ob die was gefangen haben kann ich noch nicht sagen.
Weitere Infos morgen

Motte

PS: Traumwetter, schaun mer mal wie lange es hält


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. September 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Leute lasst mal das labern,und gratuliert.#6#6#6

Boardie und HS-Schreck Fabi (WolfsburgVirus) ist Papa
geworden.


----------



## Hossi (3. September 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



mottejm schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde,
> Angekommen im gelobten Land.
> Schönes Poolhaus in Klegod. Kinder sind schon Baden.
> An der Schleusse stehen ein paar Leute mit Angeln, ob die was gefangen haben kann ich noch nicht sagen.
> ...




Heute Mittag konnte ich beobachten, das das Angelzeug gelangweilt eingepackt wurde, einige versuchten sogar Krebse zu fangen ;-)
Da waren die beiden Seehunde und der Komoran besser dran, der Kormoran hatte sich anscheinend einen Hornhecht gefangen.
Zum stärken gabs noch lecker Hotdog am Stand auf dem Parkplatz, bevor es auf den Heimweg ging.


----------



## mottejm (3. September 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Hossi schrieb:


> Heute Mittag konnte ich beobachten, das das Angelzeug gelangweilt eingepackt wurde, einige versuchten sogar Krebse zu fangen ;-)
> Da waren die beiden Seehunde und der Komoran besser dran, der Kormoran hatte sich anscheinend einen Hornhecht gefangen.
> Zum stärken gabs noch lecker Hotdog am Stand auf dem Parkplatz, bevor es auf den Heimweg ging.



Hallo,
Wenn Seehunde da sind muss es doch auch Fisch geben, die schwimmen da doch nicht nur so zum Spass rum

Motte


----------



## LAC (3. September 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



mottejm schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Wenn Seehunde da sind muss es doch auch Fisch geben, die schwimmen da doch nicht nur so zum Spass rum
> 
> Motte



Natürlich sind dort fische, inzwischen sind die seehunde in hvide sande dressiert worden  - ich habe schon 17 exemplare dort gezählt,  sie jagen nicht mehr, sondern pflücken sich die heringe - wenn sie da sind - vom paternoster des anglers. Da kann einer eine rolle aus gold haben und auch noch weltmeister im drehen sein - die tiere sind schneller. Auch wenn sie aus dem wasser schauen mit ihren großen treuen augen, sind sie gute räuber, denn über ihre barthaare nehmen sie jede bewegung unter wasser auf und wissen genau, wo einer oder mehrere am paternoster zappeln. Wenn sie starten werden sie sieger.


----------



## anschmu (4. September 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Leute lasst mal das labern,und gratuliert.#6#6#6
> 
> Boardie und HS-Schreck Fabi (WolfsburgVirus) ist Papa
> geworden.




Da schließe ich mich mit Glückwünschen an die Eltern an und wünsche viel Gesundheit dem Neugeborenen #h! Gruß Anschmu


----------



## Hossi (4. September 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



mottejm schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Wenn Seehunde da sind muss es doch auch Fisch geben, die schwimmen da doch nicht nur so zum Spass rum
> 
> Motte



Das nützte den "Krabbenanglern" nix, die hatten aufgegeben #c


----------



## Hossi (4. September 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Leute lasst mal das labern,und gratuliert.#6#6#6
> 
> Boardie und HS-Schreck Fabi (WolfsburgVirus) ist Papa
> geworden.



Glückwünsche unbekannterweise auch von mir, und wenige schlaflose Nächte
 |jump:
|schild-g​


----------



## Michael_05er (4. September 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Jo, von mir auch Glückwünsche unbekannter Weise an Fabi. Habe gerade die Anzahlung ür unser Ferienhaus in Argab gemacht. Noch 8 Monate und 29 Tage bis zu unserem nächsten Dänemark-Urlaub!! Wir waren jetzt eine Woche in Cuxhaven, war zwar schön, aber Dänemark ist in allen Belangen schöner, was unsere Urlaubswünsche angeht...


----------



## LAC (4. September 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Wolfsburg Virus
Fabi, dir und frauchen herzlichen glückwunsch von inge und mir für euren sprößling. Inge gefällt der name gut - hat euch sofort eine mail gesendet, jedoch ein fehler gemacht, hat es dem anglerbord gesendet, da sie die pn nachricht im briefkasten, wie eine mail beantwortet hat. |supergri
Jetzt kommt der ernst des lebens, werder bremen und angeln wird nebensache, pampers schleppen ist angesagt.:m Wünsche euch viel freude mit der kleinen.
LG


----------



## Costas (4. September 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@WW
Fabi, Herzlichen Glückwunsch :m. Noch ein potentieller Angler(in?)-Freak auf der Welt |supergri. Davon bin ich mir überzeugt.

@Michael
Schön zu hören, dass es Dir bei uns am besten gefällt. Es ist aber auch schön, mal etwas Abwechslung zu haben und neue Orte kennenlernen.  

Wenn ich richtig gezählt habe, wird es ca. Anfangs Juni werden bis Du kommst. Mit etwas Glück wird dann die Fangquote für grosse Lachse nocht nicht aufgebraucht sein .

Gruss
Costas


----------



## Michael_05er (5. September 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Costas schrieb:


> Wenn ich richtig gezählt habe, wird es ca. Anfangs Juni werden bis Du kommst. Mit etwas Glück wird dann die Fangquote für grosse Lachse nocht nicht aufgebraucht sein .


Richtig! 02.06.-23.06. ist der geplante Zeitraum, jetzt müssen wir nur hoffen, dass wir die vollen drei Wochen bleiben können.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (5. September 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

hey otto,
Claudia hat heute das packet auf die post gebracht.
ich habe keine ahnung wie lange so´n packet nach lydum braucht aber es wird schon ankommen. was machen die fische? geht was in hvide sande oder ist es nun nur noch baustelle im hafen?
olav


----------



## mottejm (5. September 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo, wir haben es an der Schleusse noch nicht versucht. Gestern waren ca. 10 - 15 Angler über die komplette Schleussenanlage verteilt.
Die meisten waren Dänen die auf Aal gehen. Auf der Meer Seite waren einige die haben etwas von Aal und Platten erzählt, aber keiner hatte auch nur einen Fisch.
Wir sind dann an einen Put & Take und in unseren Pool im Ferienhaus.

Motte


----------



## mottejm (6. September 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo Angelfreunde,
Wir waren nur in Hvide um unsere Lachsforellen aus Sondervig zum räuchern zu bringen (dauert 4 Tage, also bis Samstag und da geht's wieder nach Hause ). 
An der Schleusse waren genau 0 in Worten Null Angler, ich habe nun sicher schon 10 x Urlaub in der Gegend gemacht, aber das keiner an der Schleusse steht habe ich noch nicht gesehen. Das einzige was im Wasser zu sehen war, waren ein paar Möven.
Aber das Wetter ist seit 10 Uhr so richtig sch..... Der Wetterbericht sagt dass sind die Ausläufer vom Hurrican Irene. Macht keinen Spass Fransen.
Aber heute morgen am Put & Take war es noch OK und wir haben gefangen


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. September 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



mottejm schrieb:


> Hallo Angelfreunde,
> Wir waren nur in Hvide um unsere Lachsforellen aus Sondervig zum räuchern zu bringen (dauert 4 Tage, also bis Samstag und da geht's wieder nach Hause ).
> An der Schleusse waren genau 0 in Worten Null Angler, ich habe nun sicher schon 10 x Urlaub in der Gegend gemacht, aber das keiner an der Schleusse steht habe ich noch nicht gesehen. Das einzige was im Wasser zu sehen war, waren ein paar Möven.
> Aber das Wetter ist seit 10 Uhr so richtig sch..... Der Wetterbericht sagt dass sind die Ausläufer vom Hurrican Irene. Macht keinen Spass Fransen.
> Aber heute morgen am Put & Take war es noch OK und wir haben gefangen


 


Hallo Motte,#h

wo habt ihr sie räuchern lassen,und zu welchem Preis?


----------



## mottejm (6. September 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Motte,#h
> 
> wo habt ihr sie räuchern lassen,und zu welchem Preis?



Hallo, die Forellen haben wir heute zu der großen Räucherein auf der Meerseite, nördlich der Schleusse gebracht. Ich kann Dir garnicht sagen was das kostet. Wir haben noch Fisch und Salat gekauft und alles zusammen bezahlt. Wenn ich ie am Samstag abhohle sage ich den Preis.
Bei der Räucherei auf der Fjordseite beim vor dem Angelsee in HV haben wir pro Hornhecht 10,- Kronen für das räuchern und 5,- für das Vakuumieren. Waren sehr gut, aber der Fisch bei der großen Räucherei schmeckt uns besser, darum wollen wir es dort versuchen.

Motte


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. September 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



mottejm schrieb:


> Hallo, die Forellen haben wir heute zu der großen Räucherein auf der Meerseite, nördlich der Schleusse gebracht. Ich kann Dir garnicht sagen was das kostet. Wir haben noch Fisch und Salat gekauft und alles zusammen bezahlt. Wenn ich ie am Samstag abhohle sage ich den Preis.
> Bei der Räucherei auf der Fjordseite beim vor dem Angelsee in HV haben wir pro Hornhecht 10,- Kronen für das räuchern und 5,- für das Vakuumieren. Waren sehr gut, *aber der Fisch bei der großen Räucherei schmeckt uns besser,* darum wollen wir es dort versuchen.
> 
> Motte


 


Halte dir die Daumen,#6

habe dort mal Hornies räuchern lassen,die waren dann so hart wie Salzstangen.
Aber generll hast du Recht,die haben in meinen Augen den besten Räücherfisch in HS,nur im Frischfisch gibt es preis-
wertere Alternativen.


----------



## volkerm (6. September 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Jürgen,

wer die Fischerei so virtuos beherrscht wie Du, kauft Frischfisch|bigeyes?

Grüße

Volker


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. September 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



volkerma schrieb:


> Jürgen,
> 
> wer die Fischerei so virtuos beherrscht wie Du, kauft Frischfisch|bigeyes?
> 
> ...


 



Volker,#h

du kennst mich und weist,dass ich eine pazifistische Ader habe.|supergri
Habe bis jetzt jeden im Hafen gefangenen Seehecht und
Steinbeisser zurück gesetzt,und entsprechenden Zuchtfisch
für zu Hause gekauft.:m


----------



## LAC (6. September 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



olav-aus-zuff schrieb:


> hey otto,
> Claudia hat heute das packet auf die post gebracht.
> ich habe keine ahnung wie lange so´n packet nach lydum braucht aber es wird schon ankommen. was machen die fische? geht was in hvide sande oder ist es nun nur noch baustelle im hafen?
> olav



Hallo Olav, momentan befasse ich mich nicht mit den fischen, habe andere aufgaben zu erledigen, die wichtiger sind. Hier läuft ja nichts außer barsch und hecht und wer auf hering und hornhecht geht, der macht sich selbst was vor.  
Über das paket freue ich mich sehr, danke ! - wird schon ankommen. Werde mir mal Gedanken machen, was man mit solch einen großen Haifischzahn von 30 cm, für die ausstellung machen kann.
Wir haben uns ja für die ausstellung über einen heringshai unterhalten, ich habe einen heringshai geordert und noch einen großen dornhai. Werde sie mitbringen, wenn ich nach stuttgart komme, d.h. wenn ich sie in der zwischenzeit bekomme. Wie sieht es mit dem besprechungstermin aus - teile mir diesen mal per pn oder über skype mit. Bin in den nächsten tagen in solingen - zufällig wo unser bordie jürgen wohnt - fahre dann nach düsseldorf ins  löbbecke museum und was ganz wichtig ist, da ist jürgen auch bei, machen wir einen abstecher zur altstadt. Könnte danach nach stuttgart kommen, wenn wir den termin vorher  festlegen können. Rufe dich an und dann sehen wir weiter.
Gruß


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (7. September 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

hey otto ich hab die eine pn gesendet.
richte dem jürgen einen gruss von mir aus und lasst die altstadt heil.
olav


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. September 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



olav-aus-zuff schrieb:


> hey otto ich hab die eine pn gesendet.
> richte dem jürgen einen gruss von mir aus und lasst die altstadt heil.
> olav


 

@ Olav,#h

habe den Gruss bereits gelesen,danke und an euch zurück.:m
Was die Altstadt betrifft,kommt drauf an wer Fahrdienst hat.


----------



## LAC (7. September 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Volker,#h
> 
> du kennst mich und weist,dass ich eine pazifistische Ader habe.|supergri
> Habe bis jetzt jeden im Hafen gefangenen Seehecht und
> ...



Jürgen, seit wann hast du denn ein aquarium ? |supergri
Warte noch auf die schlüssel für die schränke, dann gehts los.
Ich werde den fahrdienst machen.
Gruß


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. September 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> Jürgen, seit wann hast du denn ein aquarium ? |supergri
> Warte noch auf die schlüssel für die schränke, dann gehts los.
> *Ich werde den fahrdienst machen.*
> Gruß


 


@ Otto,#h

das mit dem Fahrdienst machen,das vergiss mal ganz schnell wieder.Ist mir mit dir am Steuer zu gefährlich.|splat:
Durch eure Kuhwiesen aber gerne zu jeder Zeit.:m


----------



## LAC (8. September 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> @ Otto,#h
> 
> das mit dem Fahrdienst machen,das vergiss mal ganz schnell wieder.Ist mir mit dir am Steuer zu gefährlich.|splat:
> Durch eure Kuhwiesen aber gerne zu jeder Zeit.:m



Jürgen - das glaube ich dir, bin halt ein trecker fahrer, aber immerhin bewege ich den 40 tausend kilometer im jahr. Obwohl ich die großstadt düsseldorf sehr gut kenne, hatte ich früher dort schon mit dem verkehr zu kämpfen, bin nie nach hause gekommen - habe mich oft verfahren. Hatte halt nur angeln im kopf.  
:l


----------



## LAC (12. September 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Olav-aus-zuff
Der haizahn ist angekommen - danke! Ist ein ganz schön großer kneifer. Betreffend der fotos, die du zu mir geschickt hast, schaue ich gleich nach - melde mich über skype heute abend.


----------



## Realkader (13. September 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Wir fahren Anfang Oktober direkt nach Hvide Sande in die Reihenhäuser Am Hafen. Weiß einer von Euch, ob da viel Baulärm zu hören ist?


----------



## j.Breithardt (13. September 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Realkader schrieb:


> Wir fahren Anfang Oktober direkt nach Hvide Sande in die Reihenhäuser Am Hafen. Weiß einer von Euch, ob da viel Baulärm zu hören ist?


 



Dürfte so gut wie nichts zu hören sein.:m


----------



## Nils1981 (16. September 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Erstmal ein herzliches Hallo an alle Hvide Sande Thread-Bewohner ,

da ich nach etlichen Seiten dieses Treads nicht wirklich etwas verwertbares (bezüglich des angelns in HS) finden konnte, aber auch keinen eigenen aufmachen möchte, stelle ich mein Anliegen mal hier rein.

Ich werde mich am ersten Oktober mit einigen Freunden in Richtung HS aufmachen und selbstverständlich meine Brandungsruten sowie evtl. anderes Angelgerät einpacken.

Es wäre klasse wenn ihr mir einige Tipps geben könntet wo sich das Fischen für Brandungsneulinge lohnt (die Wurfweiten sind noch nicht so überragend |kopfkrat). Ich hätte natürlich zuerst die Molen in Betracht gezogen, aber das kann ich ja scheinbar wegen der Bauarbeiten vergessen... d.h. ich bräuchte einige Anfängertaugliche Brandungsstellen.

Im Bereich Süßwasser-Spinnfischen bin ich allerdings absolut kein Neuling, daher würde ich mich freuen wenn ihr mir verraten könntet ob es Anfang Oktober auch Beute für meine Kunstköder gibt .. 

Auch die Frage zur Angelerlaubnis interessiert mich brennend, ist die Seeseite sowie die Fjordseite frei mit dem dt. Fischereischein zu befischen ? Wie schaut es mit der Au aus ?

Ihr müsst ja nicht gleich alles auf einmal beantworten - wäre für jeden Tipp dankbar :g

lg Nils


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (16. September 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo Nils1981,

Für die Befischung der Seeseite und des innen gelegenen Fjords nützt Dir der deutsche Fischereinschein (Zitat "dt. Fischereischein" ) gar nichts, damit Du dort fischen darfst brauchst Du den DÄNISCHEN Fischereisschein den sogenannten "Fisketegn". Zu erhalten online hier https://www.fisketegn.dk/fisketegn/common/frontPageShow.jsp oder in den örtlichen Angelgeschäften und Turistbüros.
Zu guten Brandungsstrecken müssen sich hier andere äussern, dafür kenne ich persönlich das Brandungsrevier um HS zu wenig.
Was im Oktober im Hafen gehen sollte, sind die grossen, fetten Herbstheringe.
Zu Deiner Frage mit "der Au": Auen gibt es einige rund um den Ringköbing Fjord allerdings machen die wichtigen (das ganze Skjern-Au-Einzugsgebiet mit Skjern Au, Vorgod Au, Omme Au) pünktlich zum 30.September "dicht", d.h. dort wird die Saison beendet und die Auen dürfen bis zum Saison-Anfang 01.04.2012 nicht mehr befischt werden.
Etwas nördlich von HS wäre noch die Hover Au offen bis zum 31.Oktober. Die Hover Au mündet nördlich von Ringköbing in den Stadil Fjord (der übrigens genauso wie der Ringköbing Fjord selber Barsch und Hechte bietet) und bietet Bach- und Regenbogenforellen, Äschen (Achtung: Totalschonung!)  und auch ein paar Meerforellen und sogar selten Lachse. Lizenzen für die Hover Au bekommst Du an verschiedenen Stellen in HS und Ringköbing (Turistbüros, Angelgeschäfte) oder auch online (http://dagkort.dk/?p=assoc&assoc=15 )

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Michael_05er (16. September 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo Nils,
hier findest Du übrigens auch viele Infos über die Angelei in und um Hvide Sande: http://www.hvidesande.dk/de/angeln/default.asp
Die Herbstheringe sollte man sich nicht entgehen lassen, entsprechende Ausrüstung (Heringsbleie 30-60g und Vorfächer mit Fischhaut und kleinen (!) Haken) am besten mitbringen.

Zur Fischerei in der Au kann ich nur kurz hinzufügen, dass Du dort nicht nur die Lizenz für die Au, sondern auch zusätzlich den allgemeinen dänischen Fischeischein dabeihaben solltest. Ich habe lange gebraucht (und es nur Dank Costas hinbekommen), bis ich das aus den Gesten des Dänischen Aufsehers an der Skjern herauslesen konnte... Ob es an der Hover Au auch noch Sonderregelungen wie an der Skjern gibt (nur angedrückte Widerhaken, nur ein Drilling am Köder erlaubt) weiß ich nicht. Ich empfehle Dir, mal das Kleingedruckte auf der Lizenz zu lesen.

Mit der Spinnrute ist der Ringköbing Fjord auch ganz gut zu befischen. Alternativ gibt es einige schöne Forellenseen, die sehr gut erreichbar und sehr flexibel befischbar sind. Da findest Du z.B. hier einige aufgelistet: http://www.dansee.dk/22-home.html
Interessant ist, dass in Dänemark an den Forellenseen Spinnfischen erlaubt ist, in Deutschland ist das ja oft verboten. Man muss also nicht mit Teig und Co. angeln, sondern kann z.B. seine Ultra-leicht-Ausrüstung einpacken. Bei Fischen bis 5 Kilo oder mehr kann das schon Laune machen. Der Oxriver See (http://www.dansee.dk/9-find-ørredsø-i-danmark.html?fid=33) ist von der Idee her sehr reizvoll, wir sind uns hier nur nicht sicher, wie weit die "Renovierung" fortgeschritten ist. Aber vielleicht könnt Ihr ihn Euch mal anschauen, ob es sich lohnt? 

Fürs Brandungsangeln kann ich Dir keine Tipps geben, außer mal Google maps anzuwerfen. Versucht Ecken ausfindig zu machen, wo ihr schneller ins Tiefe kommt und merkt sie Euch Anhand von markanten Ferienhäusern o.ä.

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. September 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Hallo Nils,
> hier findest Du übrigens auch viele Infos über die Angelei in und um Hvide Sande: http://www.hvidesande.dk/de/angeln/default.asp
> Die Herbstheringe sollte man sich nicht entgehen lassen, entsprechende Ausrüstung (Heringsbleie 30-60g und Vorfächer mit Fischhaut und kleinen (!) Haken) am besten mitbringen.
> 
> ...


 


Noch eine Anmerkung zum Spinnfischen:

Ein Bekannter von mir war vor 2 Wochen am Teich in Söndervig.
Mit 18gr. Spökets hat er Forellen bis knapp über 6 KG 
gefangen.:m


----------



## Nils1981 (16. September 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Danke erstmal für eure schnellen Antworten .. 

Wäre klasse wenn sich noch ein "eingefuchster" Brandungsangler zu Wort melden könnte  

Put & Take ist eigentlich nicht so mein ding, werde aber mal drüber nachdenken ob ich nicht doch einen Tag dafür einplane... 

Hering ist nicht unbedingt mein bevorzugter Zielfisch, macht zwar ne Heidenlaune wenn nen paar dicke an der 25g Rute hängen, aber die Jungs gibts ja bei uns in Deutschland auch zu hauf.. 

Wie schauts dort mit Makrelen vom Ufer aus ? Zu der Jahreszeit wahrscheinlich eher unwahrscheinlich  ?

lg Nils


----------



## Quappenjäger (16. September 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Nils1981 schrieb:


> Wie schauts dort mit Makrelen vom Ufer aus ? Zu der Jahreszeit wahrscheinlich eher unwahrscheinlich  ?
> 
> lg Nils


 

so sieht das aus . geht eher nu richtung herbst herringe 
im okt brandung , ostsee erfahrung , wird mit platten schwieriger aber kommt mehr dorsch . aber ob da in der nordsee viel auf dorsch geht ........
zu der zeit würde ich sagen herring , put a. take oder in den auen auf hecht sowie salmos wenn noch keine schonzeit ist.

wenn du mit der 25g rute 40 - 80 g bleie an der schleuse werfen möchtest .........


----------



## LAC (16. September 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Nils1989
Nils, brandungsangeln kannst du am gesamten holmslandklit, es ist der dünengürtel, der den fjord vom meer trennt. Gute stellen sind im südlichen bereich, nähe bjerregard. Wenn die nordsee nicht so wild ist, wird es mit einfachen ruten auch gehen.
Wenn du mich fragst, wo sind denn die besten stellen, so kann ich es nicht mehr beantworten, da ich ich nicht so oft gehe und die angler die im laufe der jahre bei uns waren, haben inzwischen mehrfach die küste von vejers bis hvide sande abgefischt  - inzwischen haben sie überall fische gefangen. Dieses ist aber kein freibrief, denn die guten stellen die ich kenne, liegen im südlichen bereich vom fjord. Dort habe ich angler  hingeschickt und einige gingen leer aus, fingen aber einige tage später an einer anderen stelle gut. Inzwischen glaube ich, dass man überall welche fangen kann, wobei die gezeiten sowie das wetter eine große rolle spielen für einen erfolg.


----------



## Nils1981 (16. September 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Danke euch , hat noch evtl. jemand Informationen über die Salmoniden-Schonzeiten in der Hover-Au ?

Werde dann wohl Brandungs-, sowie Spinngerät einpacken :g

Da wir am Samstag den 01.10 Anreisen wäre es natürlich sinnvoll noch am gleichen Tag die Lizenzen zu erwerben, kann mir evtl. jemand sagen bis wann (Uhrzeit) die entsprechenden Geschäfte am Samstag geöffnet haben ?

Wohnen werden wir im Bereich Klegod.


----------



## Quappenjäger (16. September 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Nils1981 schrieb:


> Danke euch , hat noch evtl. jemand Informationen über die Salmoniden-Schonzeiten in der Hover-Au ?
> 
> Werde dann wohl Brandungs-, sowie Spinngerät einpacken :g
> 
> ...


 
für die küste online :https://www.fisketegn.dk/fisketegn/common/frontPageShow.jsp

wenn keine kredit karte hast musst du dann auch vor ort holen.
da kann ich dir aber leider nicht bei helfen wo und welche zeit die geschäfte dort auf haben.


----------



## holgerson (16. September 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Is nicht auch immer Ende Oktober der Brandungscup von Kott F.?
Dann muss doch da was gehen an der Küste?
Hat da schon mal Einer mit gefischt?


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. September 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Quappenjäger schrieb:


> so sieht das aus . geht eher nu richtung herbst herringe
> im okt brandung , *ostsee erfahrung* , wird mit platten schwieriger *aber kommt mehr dorsch . aber ob da in der nordsee viel auf dorsch geht ........*
> zu der zeit würde ich sagen herring , put a. take oder in den auen auf hecht sowie salmos wenn noch keine schonzeit ist.
> 
> wenn du mit der 25g rute 40 - 80 g bleie an der schleuse werfen möchtest .........


 


Wem willst du damit einen Tipp geben? #c
Aber gut darüber geredet zu haben.|uhoh:


----------



## Quappenjäger (16. September 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Wem willst du damit einen Tipp geben? #c
> Aber gut darüber geredet zu haben.|uhoh:


 
keine angst jürgen , wir haben noch sex |supergri

meine nordsee erfahrung behalte ich für mich....., ...,......


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. September 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Quappenjäger schrieb:


> keine angst jürgen ,* wir* haben noch sex |supergri
> 
> meine nordsee erfahrung behalte ich für mich....., ...,......


 


Aber doch hoffentlich weiter getrennt.##


----------



## Quappenjäger (16. September 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Aber doch hoffentlich weiter getrennt.##


 
nööö   #h


----------



## LAC (16. September 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Nils 1981
Nils, in hvide sande hat das angelgeschäft kott auch samstags und sonntags bis 19 Uhr immer auf, dort kannst du einen dän. angelschein kaufen.

@ Quappie
ist stelle gerade fest, dass du eine verjüngungskur gemacht hast - dein text ist so kindlich, wie dein alter. Du alter bock - du lügst, wer hat denn schon erfahrung mit 16 jahren - nur frauen.|supergri


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. September 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Quappenjäger schrieb:


> *nööö*  #h


 


|abgelehn|abgelehn|abgelehn


----------



## Quappenjäger (16. September 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Nils 1981
> Nils, in hvide sande hat das angelgeschäft kott auch samstags und sonntags bis 19 Uhr immer auf, dort kannst du einen dän. angelschein kaufen.
> 
> @ Quappie
> ist stelle gerade fest, dass du eine verjüngungskur gemacht hast - dein text ist so kindlich, wie dein alter. Du alter bock - du lügst, wer hat denn schon erfahrung mit 16 jahren - nur frauen.|supergri


 

shit ...... ok otto hast mich erwischt :c


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. September 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Nils 1981
> Nils, in hvide sande hat das angelgeschäft kott auch samstags und sonntags bis 19 Uhr immer auf, dort kannst du einen dän. angelschein kaufen.
> 
> @ Quappie
> ist stelle gerade fest, dass du eine verjüngungskur gemacht hast - dein text ist so kindlich, wie dein alter. Du alter bock - du lügst, wer hat denn schon erfahrung mit 16 jahren *- nur frauen.|supergri*






@ Otto,#h

er (sie) ist doch eine,oder?#c


----------



## volkerm (16. September 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Contenance, oder Konstanze, bitte, Jürgen und Otto!


----------



## Quappenjäger (16. September 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> [/B][/COLOR]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

wenn ich rosa anhab bestimmt . aber dieser verdammte rü....l schaut an der seite immer raus


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. September 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



volkerma schrieb:


> Contenance, oder Konstanze, bitte, Jürgen und Otto!


 


Sag mal Großer,mußt du zu der Zeit nicht
im Bett liegen?


----------



## volkerm (16. September 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Ohne Konstanze?
Oder bin ich dafür noch zu klein?


----------



## Quappenjäger (16. September 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

sach mal habt ihr auch so nen problem wie ich ?  ich kann die hässlichste frau schön saufen , aber wenn ich in den spiegel schaue , so viele allohol produzenten gibbet nicht :c|supergri:m

da war ich guter hoffnung mit 56 kräutern mehr für meine gesundheit zu tun  als mit diesen 17+4 vitamin dingern #c


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. September 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



volkerma schrieb:


> *Ohne Konstanze?*
> Oder bin ich dafür noch zu klein?


 


War es vor 3 Wochen nicht die Zenzi? |kopfkrat


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. September 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Quappenjäger schrieb:


> sach mal habt ihr auch so nen problem wie ich ? ich kann die hässlichste frau schön saufen , aber wenn ich in den spiegel schaue , so viele allohol produzenten gibbet nicht :c|supergri:m
> 
> *da war ich guter hoffnung mit 56 kräutern mehr für meine gesundheit zu tun als mit diesen 17+4 vitamin dingern #c*


 

Da siehste mal,wo mittlerweile der Verstand geblieben
ist.


----------



## Quappenjäger (16. September 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

verdammt ...........:c         #h


----------



## volkerm (16. September 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Wer oder was ist Verstand?
Wo ist Zenzi?


----------



## LAC (16. September 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Quappie
natürlich habe ich dich erwischt - bin ja nicht blind, du bist doch aus dem strampelalter raus d.h. dann und wann machts du zwar noch ein bäuerchen und siehst dann alles rosig. Mit dem schön saufen ist es ein problem - da kann es sein, dass du morgens wach wirst und liegst - als naturliebhaber - neben einen alten baum  - mit astloch.


----------



## volkerm (16. September 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Otto, bitte.
Kann doch mal vorkommen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. September 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Quappie
> natürlich habe ich dich erwischt - bin ja nicht blind, du bist doch aus dem strampelalter raus d.h. dann und wann machts du zwar noch ein bäuerchen und siehst dann alles rosig. Mit dem schön saufen ist es ein problem - da kann es sein, dass du morgens wach wirst und liegst - als naturliebhaber - neben einen alten baum -* mit astloch*.


 

@ Otto,#h

sag mal,dass mit dem Astloch verstehe ich jetzt nicht.Könntest du das bitte mal näher erklären? :m


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. September 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Sorry für OT,#h

aber kann mir bitte mal jemand sagen,wie das Wetter
in HS ist? :m


----------



## Quappenjäger (16. September 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Sorry für OT,#h
> 
> aber kann mir bitte mal jemand sagen,wie das Wetter
> in HS ist? :m


 
im mom dunkel


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. September 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Quappenjäger schrieb:


> *im mom dunkel*


 


Danke,:m

hoffentlich nicht nur im Astloch.


----------



## Quappenjäger (16. September 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

|sagnix     |gutenach       |schlaf:


----------



## volkerm (16. September 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Wahrlich tiefgreifende Aussagen hier.
Ich bin stolz, daran teilhaben zu dürfen.


----------



## LAC (16. September 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> @ Otto,#h
> 
> sag mal,dass mit dem Astloch verstehe ich jetzt nicht.Könntest du das bitte mal näher erklären? :m



Jürgen, nicht genau, aber wenn man sich sonst nichts gönnt, ist alles rosig. Alles ist normal, z.b. kenne ich zwei frauen - Quappie kennt sie auch - jetzt wird er verrückt, die können blasen wie ein gott, z.b. auf einem weidestock das ave maria - wenn er das hören würde kribbelt es im körper - sie können auch ein potpourie blasen, das ist etwas länger, dann stehen ihm vor genuss die haare zu berge - außer er ist vom alkohol so berauscht und liegt zufrieden unterm baum.


----------



## Quappenjäger (16. September 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> Jürgen, nicht genau, aber wenn man sich sonst nichts gönnt, ist alles rosig. Alles ist normal, z.b. kenne ich zwei frauen - Quappie kennt sie auch - jetzt wird er verrückt, die können blasen wie ein gott, z.b. auf einem weidestock das ave maria - wenn er das hören würde kribbelt es im körper - sie können auch ein potpourie blasen, das ist etwas länger, dann stehen ihm vor genuss die haare zu berge - außer er ist vom alkohol so berauscht und liegt zufrieden unterm baum.


 
keine angst otto der tach kommt , dann sach ich papa zu dir 
und jo nu kann ich ganze nacht nicht mehr schlafen im gedanken an den beiden .
bist echt gemein #q


----------



## LAC (16. September 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Quappenjäger schrieb:


> keine angst otto der tach kommt , dann sach ich papa zu dir
> und jo nu kann ich ganze nacht nicht mehr schlafen im gedanken an den beiden .
> bist echt gemein #q



Der tag wird nicht kommen, dass du papa zu mir sagst, die beiden kennen sich halt aus, haben es studiert - aus dem alter sind sie raus, dass sie sich mit schnuller abgegeben - das könnte ich machen, indem ich ihn in die länge ziehe und langsam die luft ablasse  - mehr kommt da ja nicht raus, wird dann nur die normale blasmusik, wie du sie kennst - ein vorteil hat meine tätigkeit jedoch, du bekommst danmach eine hohe stimme und könntest im chor das hohe C singen.

Hier zwei link, damit du ruhig schlafen kannst:
Gott ist bei dir - da hat eine mitgearbeitet.
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VNC-9wxZqfQ&feature=BFa&list=ULF5mZuKVd8_4&lf=mfu_in_order*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J4oTL-wTJqY&feature=grec_index


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. September 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



volkerma schrieb:


> Wahrlich tiefgreifende Aussagen hier.
> Ich bin stolz, daran teilhaben zu dürfen.


 


@ Volkma,#h

hast leider völlig Recht.
Jetzt werden wir wieder völlig Ernst,























oder Fritz,oder Franz.


----------



## LAC (17. September 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> @ Volkma,#h
> 
> hast leider völlig Recht.
> Jetzt werden wir wieder völlig Ernst,
> ...






@ Jürgen Breithardt
Moin Jürgen, da gebe ich dir völlig recht, dass wir wieder ernst werden müssen - die leser munkeln schon.
Du wolltest ja wissen wie das wetter ist - momentan fängt fischers fritz  frische fische - jedenfalls träumt er davon - da das wetter nicht  schlecht ist.
Gruß


----------



## .nadro. (17. September 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo,

kommen gerade aus HS zurück. Herbstheringe konnten wir letzten Sonntag in kurzer Zeit einen schönen Eimer an der Schleuse erwischen. Man muss aber wohl Glück haben das gerade ein Schwarm im Hafen ist.
Die ganze Woche über konnten wir dann eine große Anzahl Hornhechte im Fjord ebenfalls an der Schleuse erbeuten. Die bissen wie die wilden und in kurzen Abständen. Allerdings war die Schleuse die letzte Woche ein paar Tage lang geschlossen, so dass die Hornis sich wohl regelrecht vor den Toren stauten.
Die Molen sind immer noch gesperrt und vom Strand aus konnten wir es aufgrund fehlender Ausrüstung leider nicht probieren.
Wir wollten dann noch einen der Put & Take´s mit Salzwasser probieren aber das war den Frauen dann zuviel .
Insgesamt war die Angelei dort eine schöne Ergänzung zum Familienurlaub!

LG
Daniel


----------



## LAC (17. September 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ .nadro.
Daniel, freue mich, dass du gut gefangen hast, interessant zu wissen, dass auch noch hornhechte da waren- super. Durch dein posting werden jetzt alle bordies wach, da die herbstheringe da sind, du hast ja schon einen eimer voll.
LG


----------



## Nils1981 (18. September 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Sooo, die Planung der Angeltage nimmt so langsam Form an, eingepackt wird auf jedenfall sämtliches Gerät zum Brandungs und Spinnfischen... 

Besonders reizt mich allerdings die Hover Au und ihre Salmoniden - hat jemand noch ein paar Tipps was *Köder / Angeltechnik* und evtl. gute Stellen für unsere Fettflosser angeht ? 
Ich muss dazu sagen ich besitze keine Fliegenrute und hätte jetzt spontan Kleinstwobbler wie den tinyfry 38/50 oder ähnliches eingepackt... wenn ich damit falsch liege bitte korrigieren #d


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (19. September 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

hey otto,
ich habe die ne pn gesendet.
gruss olav


----------



## LAC (20. September 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



olav-aus-zuff schrieb:


> hey otto,
> ich habe die ne pn gesendet.
> gruss olav



Olav, ich habe sie nur gesehen - mein briefkasten war voll - musste welche löschen, da war deine auch bei - war leider zu spät. 
Kurz eine neue senden, wie das gespräch war.
Gruß


----------



## LAC (21. September 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Alle

Momentan sehen die fänge in hvide sande nicht gut aus, war gestern an der schleuse und alle angler sind am klagen, kein hering und auch kein hornhecht, wie berichtet wurde. Das wetter ist ja auch nicht das beste, wind und regen. Jedenfalls erzählte mir ein angler, dass vor zwei wochen heringe gefangen wurden - es sind also noch welche in der nordsee und liegen noch nicht auf dem ladentisch. :q


----------



## Harti (21. September 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Alle
> 
> Momentan sehen die fänge in hvide sande nicht gut aus, war gestern an der schleuse und alle angler sind am klagen, kein hering und auch kein hornhecht, wie berichtet wurde. Das wetter ist ja auch nicht das beste, wind und regen. Jedenfalls erzählte mir ein angler, dass vor zwei wochen heringe gefangen wurden - es sind also noch welche in der nordsee und liegen noch nicht auf dem ladentisch. :q



Hej,
das bei den Wassertemperaturen um 15°C in HS schon der Herbsthering einfällt hätte mich auch gewundert, aber vielleicht lockt ja der Baulärm die Heringe an.|kopfkrat
 Hornies zu der Zeit in vertretbaren Größen hätten mich auch überrascht. Aber der Klimawandel und die Bauarbeiten machen sicher so einiges möglich!:q

In 2 1/2 Wochen werden wir uns mal das Elend näher betrachten und ich ich gehe davon aus, dass die Aussichten auf den fetten Høstsild dann deutlich besser sind.#6

@Otto
der Termin steht!

Gruss
Torsten


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (23. September 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

hallo freunde, wollte mich auch mal wieder melden. hatte in letzter zeit ja viel um die ohren.

sagt mal gibts im november überhaupt noch chance auf hering ? oder allgemein nicht?

otto ich habe dir auf skype geschrieben, brauche noch was von dir.

im novembe rist doch barsch und hecht zeit oder ?

naja mal gucken

mfg


----------



## LAC (23. September 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Hartri
Torsten, alles klar -momentan sieht es hier sehr mau aus mit den heringen, habe ein angler hier, der jeden tag los geht ohne erfolg - diesmal habe ich ihm gezeigt was läuft - wir hatten erfolg - haben voll zugeschlagen und schöne pilze gefunden im wald und ich zeigte ihm die jückigen hirsche in freier natur - der alte macht ganz schöne geräusche beim baggern.:q

Betreffend der angelei war ja das wetter nicht berauschend, wobei es jetzt sehr gut ist, gestern hatten zwei angler, drei heringe gelandet. Es war auch nur ein seehund zu sehen - die andern werden in den nächsten tagen folgen,  dann schlagen sie zu bei den anglern und zupfen sie vom haken.

@ Wolfsburg Virus
Fabi, habe ich dir geschickt über skype.
Heringe sind im november noch da, ich habe eine woche vor weihnachten noch welche gefangen.


----------



## LAC (24. September 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Angelprofessor

Vladi, ein dank für das telefonat und ich wünsche dir gute besserung.  Die angeltour werden wir machen. Hier mal einige links von dem velebit fallwind die bora.
In den 80ger jahren hat sie mich erwischt - segel verloren, jedoch mit sturmfock noch heile angekommen und noch unterwegs einen aufgefischt, der am boot hing, was kiel oben schwamm. Wenn wir uns sehen, bringe ich reichlich fotos und filme mit - hab dort einen congar von 2 m gefangen.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTG4q4rF3O0&feature=relatedhttp:

//www.youtube.com/watch?v=GF7HVTOV9YM&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jrxTxuXMGNo&feature=related


----------



## Angelprofesor (25. September 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

|wavey: Hallo Otto, danke für die genesungs wünsch, wir bleiben in kontakt und die Tour durch Adria steht.#:
Gruß Vladi


----------



## LAC (26. September 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ alle
die sonne lacht in hvide sande und die herzen der angler können höher schlagen, denn jetzt sind die heringe in hvide sande voll da - wobei die angelplätze schon überfüllt sind - angeln macht halt frei.  

@ Angelprofessor
Vladi, die tour machen wir - alter hase, ich drücke dir die daumen, damit alles gut verläuft.
Hier noch ein filmchen von der bora - bedenke wir haben wenige ps.|supergri
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GF7HVTOV9YM&feature=related


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (26. September 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

hey otto, 
was macht deine vita wäre gut wenn sie noch bis morgen da wäre


----------



## LAC (26. September 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



olav-aus-zuff schrieb:


> hey otto,
> was macht deine vita wäre gut wenn sie noch bis morgen da wäre



Olaf - kommt heute abend.
Wo kann ich dich jetzt telf. erreichen.
Gruß Otto


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (26. September 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

ich hab dir ne pn gesendet
olav


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (26. September 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> @ alle
> die sonne lacht in hvide sande und die herzen der angler können höher schlagen, denn jetzt sind die heringe in hvide sande voll da - wobei die angelplätze schon überfüllt sind - angeln macht halt frei.



otto meld dich mal bei mir. tele hast per skype bekommen, und denk dran im vovember müssen auch noch welche da sein

mfg


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (26. September 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

...ein freundliches "Moinsens" in die Runde....bin im Oktober für eine Woche in Sondervig und möchte es in der Brandung versuchen...kann mir einer von Euch sagen wo ich die Möglichkeit habe,ausserhalb Hvide Sande,also nahe an Sondervig,Wattwürmer und Seeringelwürmer zu kaufen ?....

...danke.....:m


----------



## LAC (27. September 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Mr.Drillinger schrieb:


> ...ein freundliches "Moinsens" in die Runde....bin im Oktober für eine Woche in Sondervig und möchte es in der Brandung versuchen...kann mir einer von Euch sagen wo ich die Möglichkeit habe,ausserhalb Hvide Sande,also nahe an Sondervig,Wattwürmer und Seeringelwürmer zu kaufen ?....
> 
> ...danke.....:m



Hallo Mr.Drillinger,
ein neues gesicht in der runde und ein freundliches "moinsens" zurück. Ich kann leider nicht sagen, ob in sondervig einer wattwürmer verkauft. Würde dir aber empfehlen, am anreisetag in hvide sande halt zu machen und im angelladen kott, diese würmer kaufen - falls noch platz im wagen ist. :q
Du kannst sie ja in zeitungspapier einpacken und kühl aufbewahren, solltest sie jedoch nicht neben der wurst im kühlschrank legen, da könnten spannungen auftreten.


@ WolfsburgVirus
Fabe, ich habe alles gelesen was du mir mitgeteilt hast. 

Die heringe sind noch da im november, da ich einen hering zurückgesetzt habe, da er mich ganz treu anschaute und sagte: bitte gebe mir meine freiheit zurück, ich stehe doch kurz vor der hochzeit. Ich hatte mitleid und ihm noch einen rat gegeben, er soll immer schön in der mitte von der schleuse schwimmen und zu den anderen heringen sagen, dass sie alle bleiben und das hochzeitsfest bis dezember genießen sollen. Habe ihn jedoch gewarnt, dass im nov. ein bär kommt, der alles versuchen wird, heringe zu überlisten. Da sagte er mir, bären fangen doch fische mit den pfoten, ja sagte ich, deshalb soll er immer in der mitte der schleuse sich aufhalten, da dieser bär mit seinen pfoten keine weiten würfe machen kann.
Fabi, wie du lesen kannst sind sie noch da, jetzt kommt es auf dein können an.  Aber keine aufregung, ein bär macht auch fehlschläge. :q:q


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (27. September 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

hey otto ich habe dir eine pn geschickt.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (27. September 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> @ WolfsburgVirus
> Fabe, ich habe alles gelesen was du mir mitgeteilt hast.
> 
> Die heringe sind noch da im november, da ich einen hering zurückgesetzt habe, da er mich ganz treu anschaute und sagte: bitte gebe mir meine freiheit zurück, ich stehe doch kurz vor der hochzeit. Ich hatte mitleid und ihm noch einen rat gegeben, er soll immer schön in der mitte von der schleuse schwimmen und zu den anderen heringen sagen, dass sie alle bleiben und das hochzeitsfest bis dezember genießen sollen. Habe ihn jedoch gewarnt, dass im nov. ein bär kommt, der alles versuchen wird, heringe zu überlisten. Da sagte er mir, bären fangen doch fische mit den pfoten, ja sagte ich, deshalb soll er immer in der mitte der schleuse sich aufhalten, da dieser bär mit seinen pfoten keine weiten würfe machen kann.
> Fabi, wie du lesen kannst sind sie noch da, jetzt kommt es auf dein können an.  Aber keine aufregung, ein bär macht auch fehlschläge. :q:q



ich hab 3 haare auf der brust ich bin ein bär :vik:


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. September 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> ich hab 3 haare auf der brust ich bin ein bär :vik:


 


Sicherlich nicht.#d
Bestenfalls ein Walross.:q


----------



## LAC (28. September 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> ich hab 3 haare auf der brust ich bin ein bär :vik:


Hallo Fabi, schitt egal mit den drei haaren auf der brust, du bist ein bärenstarker junger mann, der den bär liebt. Ja, du hast ihn sogar richtig gefüttert  - das kann nicht jeder - du spritziger junger vater. Liebst du lieber einen amerikanischen oder einen asiatischen bär - beide sind schwarz, wobei der asiatische auch kragenbär genannt wird, einige sind ganz wild  danach - fliegen bis nach asien und stöbern ihn auf. Gehen ihm förmlich an den kragen, rasieren ihn förmlich, wegen des eigenartigen saftes. Soll heilende wirkung haben, dieser verteufelte gallensaft.  :q
Du vater der lüste, ist biologieunterricht für fortgeschrittene, hast du es verstanden?  Konzentriere dich mit deinen drei stoppeln, nicht immer auf einen bär, sondern auf den hering, denn wenn du davon viel einsackst, kannst du stolz sagen: ich habe glück gehabt, und kein mensch nimmt dir übel, dass du stinkefinger hast. Erfolgsmensch!


@Olav-aus -Zuff
Olav, ein dickes danke, ist ja bestens gelaufen - werde mich ab jetzt nur noch mit den knorpelfischen befassen. Etwa 3000 rocheneier habe ich noch, inge wird ab jetzt noch welche suchen - order auch noch haie.
Da fällt mir ein, dass die damaligen römischen feldherren, helmkappen aus haihaut getragen haben - reißfestigkeit 2500 kg - ihr nahme war galea - so wird ja auch der hai (galeus) genannt - mache mal eine helmkappe aus deinen zähnen -  die haut besteht ja aus palncoidschuppen - das sind ja alles zähne.
Freue mich schon auf die feier.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (28. September 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Uwe_H (29. September 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> Hallo Fabi, schitt egal mit den drei haaren auf der brust, du bist ein bärenstarker junger mann, der den bär liebt. Ja, du hast ihn sogar richtig gefüttert  - das kann nicht jeder - du spritziger junger vater. Liebst du lieber einen amerikanischen oder einen asiatischen bär - beide sind schwarz, wobei der asiatische auch kragenbär genannt wird, einige sind ganz wild  danach - fliegen bis nach asien und stöbern ihn auf. Gehen ihm förmlich an den kragen, rasieren ihn förmlich, wegen des eigenartigen saftes. Soll heilende wirkung haben, dieser verteufelte gallensaft.  :q
> Du vater der lüste, ist biologieunterricht für fortgeschrittene, hast du es verstanden?  Konzentriere dich mit deinen drei stoppeln, nicht immer auf einen bär, sondern auf den hering, denn wenn du davon viel einsackst, kannst du stolz sagen: ich habe glück gehabt, und kein mensch nimmt dir übel, dass du stinkefinger hast. Erfolgsmensch!



Otto, danke...Du hast mir den Tag gerettet!!! :vik:


----------



## LAC (29. September 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Otto, danke...Du hast mir den Tag gerettet!!! :vik:


Uwe, das wusste ich, da du ja ein jäger bist und nicht nur mit der flinte gut umgehen kannst.   sondern auch gut blasen kannst d.h. du beherrscht das alphorn.
Im moment sind die heringe da, es wird gut gefangen und das wetter ist vom feinsten - liegen alle am strand - so knallt die sonne hier.
Letztes wochenende war hier ein hirschfestival - wo u.a. beim staatsforst in oksbol (vejers)  hirschfleisch verkauft wurde- der preis war super, ich habe zugeschlagen und gekauft, als inge das sah, fuhren wir nochmal dort hin und kauften fleisch halt -  was frauen lieben  
Führte dann mit dem leiter des staatsforstes ein gespräch, betreffend hischfleisch - man kann ganze hirsche in drei unterschiedlichen gewichtsklassen förmlich ordern. Klein fängt bei 30-45 kg, mittel ab 45 kg bis 75 kg und große ab 75 kg aufwärts. Sollen wir nicht mal solch ein tierchen bestellen und wir teilen es uns z.b. durch drei oder mehr personen. Hätte schon bock. Werde nochmal dort sein und fragen - ob du als jäger nicht mal mit gehen kannst - nicht zum schießen, werde ihm sagen, dass du die kuh nur tief in die augen schauen willst |supergri  Melde mich dann per pn.
Gehst du jetzt nicht bald auf federvieh - bist doch eingeladen worden vom weinhändler.
LG


----------



## Uwe_H (30. September 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> Gehst du jetzt nicht bald auf federvieh - bist doch eingeladen worden vom weinhändler.
> LG



Die Taubenjagd in Ibbenbüren ist erst im Januar, aber das lasse ich mir nicht entgehen.

Du solltest mal mit dem Forstmeister abklären, ob da ein deutscher Jäger mitjagen kann.
Wenn Du das packst Otto, dann buch ich alle vorhandenen Betten bei Dir und leg Dir in jedes eine Jagdkameradschaft rein.

Du kannst ja bei dem Forstdirektor mal Werbung damit machen, dass die dänischen Jäger in Deutschland Wildschweine jagen:

http://www.jagderleben.de/daenen-jagen-fuer-winzer

Einen dänischen Hirsch würde ich mir nicht entgehen lassen!!!


----------



## Angelprofesor (30. September 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Die Taubenjagd in Ibbenbüren ist erst im Januar, aber das lasse ich mir nicht entgehen.
> 
> Du solltest mal mit dem Forstmeister abklären, ob da ein deutscher Jäger mitjagen kann.
> Wenn Du das packst Otto, dann buch ich alle vorhandenen Betten bei Dir und leg Dir in jedes eine Jagdkameradschaft rein.
> ...


 


|bla: Lieber Uwe man kan auch ohne Flinte jagen, einfach mit dem Fotoapparat, alle bleiben am leben und zufrieden. #g

Gruß
Vladi


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (30. September 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> Olaf - kommt heute abend.
> Wo kann ich dich jetzt telf. erreichen.
> Gruß Otto


hey otto ich hab dir ne pn geschickt.
ich rufe morgen mal an.
olav


----------



## Uwe_H (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Angelprofesor schrieb:


> |bla: Lieber Uwe man kan auch ohne Flinte jagen, einfach mit dem Fotoapparat, alle bleiben am leben und zufrieden. #g
> 
> Gruß
> Vladi



Mit dem Fotoapparat bekommst aber die Sippe zu Weihnachten nicht satt...|kopfkrat

Lieber Vladi,

Du weisst doch wie das ist, wenn Männer das Jagdfieber packt. Da spielt es doch gar keine Rolle ob es um Fische oder Hirsche geht. Hier greift einfach die Lust am Jagen, Urinstinkte in uns werden geweckt, die Einheit von Mensch und Natur, tierische Instinkte zu überlisten, das ist der Reiz dabei,
Der Trieb Beute zu machen ist bei den Menschen auch vollkommen unterschiedlich ausgeprägt. 
Und unter uns beiden gesagt, Jagd ist einfach was feines, das macht Spaß. Und ich gehe sehr gerne zur Jagd. 
Und die Hirsche bei Otto habe ich schon so oft beobachtet und fotografiert, so langsam würde mir da einer zur Erlegung zustehen um das Weihnachtsmenü mit Carpaccio aus dem Hirschrücken abzurunden einzuläuten und mit einer saftigen rosa gebratenen Keule zum Höhepunkt zu treiben...#6
Mir läuft das Wasser im Mund zusammen.


----------



## Angelprofesor (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Mit dem Fotoapparat bekommst aber die Sippe zu Weihnachten nicht satt...|kopfkrat
> 
> Lieber Vladi,
> 
> ...


 

#g *Mir auch.* #6

Gruß 
    Vladi


----------



## porscher (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

moin.ich war vom 28.09. bis zum 03.10. in bjerregard. das wetter war super. am 1 Oktober hatten wir 30,2 grad. an der schleuse wurden auch heringe gefangen. waren am freitag am forellensee und haben zu dritt in 4 stunden 10 gute forellen erwischt.


----------



## anschmu (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



porscher schrieb:


> moin.ich war vom 28.09. bis zum 03.10. in bjerregard. das wetter war super. am 1 Oktober hatten wir 30,2 grad. an der schleuse wurden auch heringe gefangen. waren am freitag am forellensee und haben zu dritt in 4 stunden 10 gute forellen erwischt.



Dann mal Petri Heil ... und alle anderen fahren in den Süden ...:vik:


----------



## kfs (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo
Wir fahren das erste mal mitte Oktober 
nach hvide Sande.
Ist eigentlich ein entspannungsurlub mit 3 Kindern und 3 Hunden ( wenn man da von Entspannung reden kann ^^)

Ich wollte auch nebenbei ein bisschen Angeln 
Habe mich mal ein bisschen durchgelesen
und werde wohl auf Hering am Hafen/Mole angeln
oder vlt. direkt am Strand auf Plattfisch.

Wird schon was werden , hoffe ich 

Aber mal was offtopic :
Was erwartet uns eigentlich preislich in Dänemark ?
Ich meine beim einkaufen ?
Alkohol und Süßigkeiten sind teuer das habe ich schon mitbekommen ,aber wie sieht es mit Aldi/Lidl aus ?
Ist das Essengehen teuer ?
Pizzaservice ? MCDonalds  ?

Wäre toll wenn da jemand was zu schreiben könnte
DANKE |wavey:


----------



## Angelprofesor (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

|wavey: Hallo kfs, 
Aldi ist O.K. die Preise sind annehmbar, aber es gibt aúch andere Geschäfte wo man günstig einkaufen kann.
Aldi liegt auf dem Weg nach Sondervig, da kann man gleichzeitig  die SB Tanke benutzen ( Bahrgeld oder Kreditkarte ).

Gruß
Vladi #:


----------



## porscher (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Mcdoof wirst du in und um Hvide Sande nicht finden.


----------



## kfs (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Danke
das beruhigt uns doch ein wenig
man hört ja so einiges ^^


----------



## Michael_05er (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



kfs schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich ein entspannungsurlub mit 3 Kindern und 3 Hunden ( wenn man da von Entspannung reden kann ^^)


Naja, die Hunde wie die Kinder kann man ja ein oder zwei mal täglich an den Strand jagen, danach sind sie schön müde. Ist zumindest bei uns der Grund, warum wir so gerne dahin fahren, auch wenn wir bisher nur drei Hunde haben.

Einkaufstechnisch haben wir nur bei Fleisch/Wurst Probleme gehabt. Vielleicht haben wir auch nur in falschen Läden geschaut, aber Leberwurst oder Teewurst fürs Frühstück waren nicht zu bekommen, und das Grillfleisch hat uns auch nicht behagt. Das sind Sachen, die wir im nächsten Urlaub in größerer Menge von zu Hause mitbringen werden.

Wenn alle Urlauber gerne Fisch essen, kann man natürlich auch gut auf Fleisch verzichten und sich prima mit selbst gefangenem oder gekauftem Fisch verpflegen.

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

ja wir werden uns auch vor dem nächsten Urlaub einen Anhänger mieten um dann auch alles mitnehmen zu können, so die grundlegenden Sachen wie Bier, Grillfleisch ( der Schlachter vor Ort hat ja auch kein ordentliches Sortiment), Wurst , Marmelade und nicht zu vergessen das Holz. Wenn die Hütte schon so teuer ist sollte man doch wenigstens am täglichen Leben sparen, man ist ja schließlich im Urlaub und nicht auf der Euro-Verteilungs Tour. Man kennt die Preise in den dänischen Filialen von Aldi und Lidl ja auch nicht und ist so vor bösen Überraschungen sicher.


----------



## Steffen1896 (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Moin Moin,
bin ab 12.11 für 2 Wochen in Borghavn. Neben der Heringsangelei würd ich es gerne mal mit dem Brandungsangeln versuchen. Kann mir jemand von euch sagen ob es sich zu der Zeit noch lohnt oder ob ich es lieber lassen soll? Und hat jemand von euch ein paar Tips wo es sich lohnt als Brandungsanfänger ein paar Würfe zu machen?
Vielen Dank schonmal im Vorraus.
Gruß Steffen


----------



## anschmu (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



kfs schrieb:


> Danke
> das beruhigt uns doch ein wenig
> man hört ja so einiges ^^



In Varde ist ein Mcdoof und wenn ich mich nicht irre in Ringköping auch und essen gehen in Dk ist sehr teuer !


----------



## Brassenkönig (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

moin leute, bin ab morgen mal wieder für ne woche in hs und wollte fragen, was fischmäßig zur zeit so geht? Wie siehts mit dem Hering aus, sind schon gute Fänge an der Schleuse zu verbuchen? Desweiteren will ich viel in der Brandung fischen, hat jemand infos wie es da mit Butt&Co so aussieht? Wäre für antworten dankbar#6

gruß phil


----------



## Quappenjäger (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

denkt an die neue fettsteuer #r|muahah:

muss man auf den fetten winterherring auch diese steuer nach dem fang entrichten #c


#g


----------



## Pit der Barsch (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

ja ist der hammer aber es stimmt|bigeyes
http://www.taz.de/!67766/


----------



## Armin0406 (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Einen Preisvergleich D-Dk findest du hier.
www.fejo.dk/de/info/lebensmittelpreise-daenemark/


----------



## kfs (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Armin0406 schrieb:


> Einen Preisvergleich D-Dk findest du hier.
> www.fejo.dk/de/info/lebensmittelpreise-daenemark/



Dank dir und natürlich euch für die Infos

Wie sieht es jetzt eigentlich zZ in HS aus mit den Heringen ?
Wir fahren ja nächste woche ^^


----------



## mottejm (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo Gemeinde, was geht an der Schleusse. Es gibt schon lange keine Berichte mehr, oder haben die Seehunde alle Heringe gefressen
Motte


----------



## LAC (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Quappie
du bist ja besten informiert - es stimmt, es wird eine neue fettsteuer in dk erhoben, damit sie alle eine klaren blick behalten, sonst wachsen ihnen noch die augen zu.
@ Alle 
Betreffend der bierpreise ist ja kaum ein unterschied , denn eine flasche bier kosten bei fakta in nr. nebel 2.20 kronen. 
Bei diesen preisen, muss man wirklich scharf kalkurieren und es lohnt sich  zwölf kästen von deutschland mit dem wagen nach dänemark zu bringen und nur mit sechs leeren kästen zurück fahren - denn gewicht kostest beim transport immer geld. Die flaschen können, so sehe ich es immer, ordnungsgemäß im schilf oder im mülleimer entsorgt werden 
@ Michael o5
Grobe leberwurst ist wirklich schwer zu finden, dafür aber leberpastete, denn diese spezialität ist ein nationalgericht - warm gemacht, als brotaufstrich mit rote beete belegt und einer gurkenscheibe - ist sehr schmackhaft und ein paket von 500 gramm kostet ab 7 kronen - da bekommst du in deutschland nicht die pelle für eine leberwurst.
Natürlich ist alles in dänemark etwas teurer, als in deutschland - wir haben hier 25% MWSt und noch zig andere steuerauflagen. Jedoch vergleicht man es mit einer touristen hochburgen an der nordsee, wie sylt oder eine ander insel in deutschland bzw. ein badeort, dann liegen die preise im rahmen und wenn man sich hier noch einkleidet und schuhe kauft, dann war der urlaub umsonst, da diese sachen hier halt preiswerten sind, als in deutschland - wenn es um markenware geht.
Man sollte nicht immer auf die harten getränke schauen, denn die sind teurer hier und beim verzehr verliert man die übersicht über alle anderen sachen und denkt nur noch ans neue fläschchen, was so teuer ist.
Da in dänemark, der grundlohn nicht ein euro ist, sondern etwa 18 euro beträgt, entwickeln sich hier auch nicht solch eine kneipenkultur wie es in deutschland ist, jedoch kann man in einigen läden  am holmslandklitt, mittag ab 10 euro (etwa 3 std) und abends ab 14 eure (4 std) soviel essen, bis man nicht mehr die kraft hat, sich selbst zu bewegen. Auch diese ist kein problem, die feuerwehr hebt einen vom stuhl - was will am mehr, wenn bei dieser fressorgie das gehirn keinen schaden bekommen hat, dann kann man sich zurück lehnen und ein bäuchern machen und sagen - das war ein erfolgreicher tag.
Als außenstehender, der die welt nicht kennt, kann ich nur sagen, das ich kein land kenne, wo man so preiswert einen ulraub verbringen kann wie in dk.. 
Es ist ganz einfach - man mietet sich ein günstiges haus für sechs personen und bringt alles von deutschland mit. 
Diese ist nicht möglich in deutschland, da die kurtaxe und die parkplatzgebühren in deutschland, die summe schluckt, die das haus in dk kostet.
Und da wir hier unter angler sind, wird noch reichlich geangelt und man fährt nach hause, mit reichlich fische, 1000 stück sind keine seltenheit, damit man nicht verhungert in der heimat, weil alles so teuer ist.

@ mottejem
Unser bordie torsten (Hatri)  hat vor 5 tagen an der schleuse etwa 30 kleine heringe gefangen. Er war nur eine stunde dort - wir haben sie sofort zubereitet und mit zwei flaschen wein begossen - haben ausgezeichnet geschmeckt und wir haben schöne stunden verbracht.


----------



## j.Breithardt (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo Otto,#h

dein Postfach ist voll,räume mal ein bisschen auf.:m


----------



## Quappenjäger (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

otto weißt doch wie das ist  es gab ne zeit da hast du durch kippen und schnaps vorteile gehabt , nu kommen wir mit zentner bauchfleisch  oder pure schwarte #h

stelle mir gerade so nen stück durchwachsenes vor wo mal schnappes hinter gittern stand .......


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

hallo. otto denk dran im november haben wir von dir noch heringsgarantie

was kann man überhaupt noch so im november in hvide fangen ?

platten ? hecht ? barsch ?

mfg


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> hallo. otto denk dran im november haben wir von dir noch heringsgarantie
> 
> *was kann man überhaupt noch so im november in hvide fangen ?*
> 
> ...


 




Fabi,

wie oft warst du jetzt bereits dort,hat Alzheimer 
zugeschlagen? #d


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Fabi,
> 
> wie oft warst du jetzt bereits dort,hat Alzheimer
> zugeschlagen? #d



hmmm jürgen also im november ich glaube 1x

mfg:vik:


----------



## Quappenjäger (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

sind wir nicht alle ein bischen bluna |kopfkrat     :q      #6


----------



## LutzLutz (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

moin männers,

bin seit gestern hvide sande bzw. söndervig...
haben ein schönes haus bzw. apartment und sind natürlich auch schon fischen gewesen..
wir sind generell nur hergekommen um jeden tag die brandung unsicher zu machen..
gestern für nen kurzen augenblick in die brandung und da konnte ich insgesamt 5 platten überlisten.
heute dann der erste richtige tag in der brandung mit einem eher mäßigen ergebnis was die platten angeht..ich konnte nur 4 platten erbeuten aber dazu noch einen richtig fetten 50er wolfsbarsch  der die rute fast ausm dreibein gerissen hat 
morgen werden wir wohl erst für 2 stunden forellensee und dann brandung, windstärke 7 macht mir nichts aus


----------



## Pinseler (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Findet denn dieses Jahr wieder der NORDSEE CUP am letzten Oktoberwochenende statt?
Ich hab gestern die beeindruckenden Bilder bei Kott Fritid von 2008 gesehen.
Gruss
Pinseler


----------



## LutzLutz (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

ja tut er..bin aktuell vor ort und habe mich natürlich wieder angemeldet  muss ja den dritten sieg in folge einfahren


----------



## Harti (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> @
> 
> @ mottejem
> Unser bordie torsten (Hatri)  hat vor 5 tagen an der schleuse etwa 30 kleine heringe gefangen. Er war nur eine stunde dort - wir haben sie sofort zubereitet und mit zwei flaschen wein begossen - haben ausgezeichnet geschmeckt und wir haben schöne stunden verbracht.




Hej Hvide Sande Fans,

den oberen Teil aus dem Posting von Otto habe ich einfach mal gelöscht, da jeder sich doch darüber im klaren sein sollte, dass es "am Nabel der Welt" in HS etwas teurer ist als bei Aldi&Co. in Deutschland. Wer nimmt eigentlich Bier mit auf den Ballermann oder zum Oktoberfest??? Wenn ich richtig informiert bin, ist das dort auch teurer als beim Supermarkt um die Ecke und dann gibts auch noch Preisunterschiede zwischen dem Öttinger und Warsteiner Pils. Also lassen wir die Diskussion.|bla:#d

Vorletztes Wochende habe ich einen kurzen Abstecher zu Otto gemacht. Unser Domizil war eigentlich auf Langeland, aber ich lasse es mir nicht nehmen wenn ich schon mal in DK bin auch bei Otto vorbei zu schauen. Das Wetter war durchwachsen und wir waren auch nur kurz an der Schleuse um den Heringen nachzustellen. Doch statt der fetten Høstheringe fingen wir nur eine Mahlzeit kleiner Heringe auf der Fjordseite. Auf der Seeseite ging wegen des starken Windes leider gar nichts. Die Heringe versorgt ging es dann zurück zu Otto, wo wir diese dann auch gemeinsam zubereitet haben. Kross mit Roggenmehl angebraten sind die echt eine Delikatesse und von Gräten keine Spur, aber der Geschmack ist einfach köstlich!
Danach bei einer gepflegten Flasche Wein, kamen wir auf das Thema Kunst zu sprechen, da wir die im Haus befindlichen Werke bedeutender Künstler mit Neugier betrachteten. Auch die Idee der Schaffung des Lydum Art Center hat uns begeistert. 
Von Langeland her kannten wir aus dem Schlosspark von Trænekær die Kunstwerke von der Austellung TICKON. Diese ist wirklich sehenswert und interessant aber sehr anonym für solche "Kunstbanausen" wie uns. Da bekommt man eine Karte des Parks wo die Werke zu finden sind aber leider keine Erklärungen dazu. Zudem haben wir den Park 2 Mal durchqueren müssen um alle Kunstwerke zu finden. 
Anders bei Otto, da gab es alles gleich persönlich vom Künstler erklärt. Wenn Otto seine Illusion vom LAC so weiter mit Inge voran treibt, wird das eine wahre künstlerische Sensation in Westjütland. Wir haben bei der Gelegenheit auch gleich Kunstwerke von Inge und Otto gekauft, die schon einen schönen Platz bei uns im Wohnzimmer bekommen haben. 

Ich verstehe jetzt das Lydum Art Center als künstlerisches Highlight und nicht mehr als das Lydum "Angel" Center. Trotzdem freut es mich ungemein, dass Otto sich so intensiv um uns Angler kümmert und kostbare Zeit für uns opfert. Aber irgend wie passt das aber auch in sein künstlerisches Konzept.

Zurück zur Angelei:
HS - Die ersten Schwärme des Høstherings haben in den letzten Wochen die Schleuse passiert. Nach Aussagen von Einheimischen, lassen aber leider die Mengen von Jahr zu Jahr nach und es ist schwer einzuschätzen wieviele Heringsschwärme noch kommen. 
Langeland - (abweichend zum Thema) das Bootsangeln grenzt schon fast an norwegische Verhältnisse zumindest beim Dorsch und Plattfisch. Dorsche von 80 cm bis zu 1m + werden regelmäßig gelandet. 50 Platte bei einer Ausfahrt sind keine Seltenheit. Die Brandungsangelei war nicht berauschend aber für die Bedingungen (ablandiger Wind mit Vollmond) ok! #6

Gruss in die Runde
Torsten


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Harti schrieb:


> Hej Hvide Sande Fans,
> 
> den oberen Teil aus dem Posting von Otto habe ich einfach mal gelöscht, da jeder sich doch darüber im klaren sein sollte, dass es "am Nabel der Welt" in HS etwas teurer ist als bei Aldi&Co. in Deutschland. Wer nimmt eigentlich Bier mit auf den Ballermann oder zum Oktoberfest??? Wenn ich richtig informiert bin, ist das dort auch teurer als beim Supermarkt um die Ecke und dann gibts auch noch Preisunterschiede zwischen dem Öttinger und Warsteiner Pils. Also lassen wir die Diskussion.|bla:#d
> 
> ...


----------



## Uwe_H (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Carsten Heidorn schrieb:


> [In diesem Sinne, es lebe Aldi & Co



Da muss ich jetzt auch gleich hin, Lebensmittel bunkern für die nächsten Tage. Auch im heimischen Haushalt habe ich gerne den ein oder anderen Snack griffbereit.

Den alkoholhaltigen Großschluckerfrischungsgetränken habe ich entsagt, das spart ne Menge Geld die ich in dann wiederum in Mineralwasser und Uisge Beatha investieren kann.

@Fabi: Nimm Dir ne Axt mit, fürs Brennholz, dann kannst Du den teuren Brennholzquellen in DK ein Schnippchen schlagen.
Ein Discounter hier bei mir um die Ecke bietet Holzbriketts an, diese Woche zum Sonderpreis, 10kg nur € 1,99. Die liegen in DK so um € 3 für das Gebinde. Da kannst Du richtig was einsparen wenn Du Dich hier eindeckst. :g

Spaß beiseite, ist eigentlich schon einmal jemand auf die Idee gekommen das eigene "Braende" mit in den Urlaub zu nehmen?


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Da muss ich jetzt auch gleich hin, Lebensmittel bunkern für die nächsten Tage. Auch im heimischen Haushalt habe ich gerne den ein oder anderen Snack griffbereit.
> 
> Den alkoholhaltigen Großschluckerfrischungsgetränken habe ich entsagt, das spart ne Menge Geld die ich in dann wiederum in Mineralwasser und Uisge Beatha investieren kann.
> 
> ...


 


Aber sicher doch,:m

beim letzten mal war es Slivo (Pflaumenbraende).


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hej Uwe,
also ne, auf die Idee Holt mitzunehmen bin ich bisher noch nicht gekommen, mal abgesehen davon das ich da überhaupt kein Platz mehr für hätte.
Ein wenig Schnaps und ne Cola für den Anfang und gut iss.
Vielleicht noch das Glas Nutella, aber das wars dann auch schon.

Übrigen war ich am letzten We erfolgreich: zwei Kitze und einen 3/4 jährigen Bock erwischt|rolleyes

vh
Carsten


----------



## Uwe_H (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Waidmannsheil Carsten! 

Ich bin am verzweifeln, seit 31.7. NICHTS mehr im Anblick gehabt!
Bald trete ich den Veganern bei...


----------



## Quappenjäger (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Bald trete ich den Veganern bei...


 
mhh |kopfkrat da hast du nicht mehr viele freunde  aber selbst wenn , um zur peta beizutreten musst scho drogen nehmen :m ob das die legger eingelegten herringe wert sind #c


----------



## Angelprofesor (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Ich bin am verzweifeln, seit 31.7. NICHTS mehr im Anblick gehabt!
Bald trete ich den Veganern bei...[/QUOTE]


#h Uwe! bitte nicht zweifeln, ich habe was im Blick aber komme nicht zum schuß, da kann man verzweifeln. |rotwerden

Gruß
Vladi


----------



## Quappenjäger (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Angelprofesor schrieb:


> Ich bin am verzweifeln, seit 31.7. NICHTS mehr im Anblick gehabt!
> Bald trete ich den Veganern bei...


 

#h Uwe! bitte nicht zweifeln, ich habe was im Blick aber komme nicht zum schuß, da kann man verzweifeln. |rotwerden

Gruß
Vladi[/QUOTE]

das kenne ich auch :c


----------



## Uwe_H (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Angelprofesor schrieb:


> Ich bin am verzweifeln, seit 31.7. NICHTS mehr im Anblick gehabt!
> Bald trete ich den Veganern bei...


 

#h Uwe! bitte nicht zweifeln, ich habe was im Blick aber komme nicht zum schuß, da kann man verzweifeln. |rotwerden

Gruß
Vladi[/QUOTE]

Sei froh, dass Du noch schießen könntest wenn du wolltest, das beruhigt doch ungemein.  :g


----------



## Norgeguide (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo Freunde,
jetzt mal wieder was zur Sache.
Bin ab Sonnabend in HS.
Eigentlich wollte ich mal einige Forellenseen unsicher machen und auch mal an die Scleuse schauen wegen den Heringen.
Mein Problem ist das ich gerne 20kg hätte da ich für nächstes Jahr Norwegen noch Köderfische brauche. Kann man die zu Not auch irgendwo "günstig" kaufen???#c
Gruß#h
Norgeguide


----------



## LAC (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> hallo. otto denk dran im november haben wir von dir noch heringsgarantie
> 
> was kann man überhaupt noch so im november in hvide fangen ?
> 
> ...



Fabi, außer fisch kannst du dir auch eine kalte nase fangen und wenn du reichlich rum trinkst, färbt sie sich noch rotblau.  Solltest du beim trinken mal das gleichgewicht verlieren und im wasser landen, fängst du dir außerdem noch nasse socken 

@ Uwe-H
Deinen link habe ich gelesen und es ist der hammer, was dort geschehen ist - ich glaube deine federviehjagd kannst du vergessen - wenn du weiter informationen besitzt, sende sie mir per pn. Ich glaube, dass alkohol dort im gefecht eine rolle spielte - unvorstellbar.
Hat nicht der bekannte boxer b.s., seine frau vom thron geschossen d.h. seine frau saß auf der toilette und irgendwie ist die kugel durch die toilettentür geflogen und hat sie - wie vom bitz getroffen - zufällig erwischt.
Auch unvorstellbar, jedenfalls kann man sagen, es trat dann wirklich ruhe im stillen örtchen ein.

@ Olav-aus-zuff
Habe dir eine pn gesendet - stehe voll im dampf hier, habe kaum noch zeit zum schlafen - nächste woche bekommst du ein paket.

@ Jürgen Breithardt
Mein postfach habe ich gerade aufgeräumt - kannst mir jetzt was senden. Betreffend der angelei hatte ich zwei bordies hier, die  heringe sowie reichlich barsche gelandet haben. Habe ihnen empfohlen, sie sollen die barsche mit der selben montage d.h. mit dem heringsvorfach fangen. Angler aus den niederlanden, die mit boot auf barsch den fjord unsicher machten, haben sie ausgelacht, jedoch haben sie in drei stunden mehr gefangen, wie die fliegenden holländer im boot den ganzen tag. Melde mich morgen per pn.


----------



## Uwe_H (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@LAC: Otto, vermutlich werden wir nichts mehr erfahren was dort passiert ist. Man kennt das ja, ein kurzer Aufruhr, sensationelle Meldungen, dann hörst Du nie wieder was. 
Ich denke aber, dass Du die Situation realistisch einschätzen kannst, Du bist da näher dran als ich, mir fehlte der persönliche Kontakt. Der Schock sitzt trotzdem noch in den Knochen.
Heute kam die Meldung, dass der Jagdhund eines Bekannten vom Zug überfahren wurde. 
Hochsaison...


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Olav-aus-zuff
Habe dir eine pn gesendet - stehe voll im dampf hier, habe kaum noch zeit zum schlafen - nächste woche bekommst du ein paket.

hey otto, hab dir ne antwort pn gesendet. 
schön wieder von dir zu hören. daß du unter dampf stehst kann ich mir vorstellen aber so ein alter diesel braucht das, das tut ihm gut. sonst setzt er rost an, die glühkerze vergammelt und er springt womöglich nicht wieder an.
auf das paket bin ich natürlich sehr gespannt ,weist ja vorfreude ist die beste freude. 
ansonsten gehst du am besten mal zum ausruhen ans wasser und machst ein paar heringe. angeln hilft immer!!
gruss olav


----------



## kfs (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

So wir sind zurück aus Hvide Sande
Wir waren ja das erste mal in DK
und es hat uns sehr gut gefallen, den Kinder und den Hunden sowieso 
Um nochmal auf die Preise zurück zukommen, da ich ja der Auslöser dieser Preisdiskussion war.
Die Preise sind schon nicht ohne aber auch nicht so teuer das es übertrieben ist.

Zum Angeln
Anfang der Woche wurden noch Heringe gefangen an der Schleuse.Das hörte dann aber auf und bis gestern wurde es glaube ich auch nicht besser.Wir haben jedenfalls keine gefangen.Was sicher auch am Wetter lag.

In der Brandung haben wir 17 Platten gefangen an 3 tagen a 2 Std. das war in Ordnung für uns. Sie waren nicht groß aber es ging ja auch eher um den Spaß. War ja auch nicht einfach bei dem Wetter ^^


----------



## rainzor (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Ich bin auch mal wieder für eine Woche in HS.

Heringe werden z.Zt. gar nicht gefangen. Und auch am südlichen Fjord lief es eher schleppend.

Zum Wetter: Den ganzen Tag Sonne, aber es weht ein sehr steifer und kalter Wind aus südlichen Richtungen.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

hallo harti schöner bericht, wir wollen ja im november nochmal nach hvide sande, aber wenns sich das nicht mehrl lohnt bin ich echt am übrlegen obs sich lohnt.

wir gucken mal, ich hoffe es ist dann auch noch nicht so kalt.

otto bekommst meine anchrichten auf skype nicht ?

mfg


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> hallo harti schöner bericht, wir wollen ja im november nochmal nach hvide sande,* aber wenns sich das nicht mehrl lohnt* bin ich echt am übrlegen obs sich lohnt.
> 
> wir gucken mal, ich hoffe es ist dann auch noch nicht so kalt.
> 
> ...


 


Fabi,#h

wenn es darum geht,dann darfst du doch ohnehin nur im Mai fahren.Dann ist es selbst für dich unmöglich keinen Fisch zu fangen.#y

Was Otto anbelangt,mir antwortet er auch nicht.
Hat aber über beide Ohren Arbeit,da Inge letzte Woche unters Messer mußte.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Norgeguide schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde,
> jetzt mal wieder was zur Sache.
> Bin ab Sonnabend in HS.
> Eigentlich wollte ich mal einige Forellenseen unsicher machen und auch mal an die Scleuse schauen wegen den Heringen.
> ...


 
Hey Norgeguide, wenn du im April Mai da wärst dann könnst du dir Billig Heringe in Tyskehafen oder wie der sich schreibt kaufen, ich glaube 10liter eimer für 50kronen. Aber Ich glaube das du jetzt dort keine bekommst da die Heringe nicht so in massen da sind wie im Frühjahr.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Brassenkönig (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Moin, war vor ner Woche auch in HS, muss sagen aus anglerischer Sicht war es wirklich bescheiden. Hering wurde so gut wie gar nicht gefangen, ich war einen Tag da und bin nach einer Stunde und einem Hering im Eimer wieder gefahren weil ich mir das nicht geben muss, klar im Herbst ist er nicht so zahlreich wie im Frühjahr aber bisschen was hätte schon gehen müssen, bei den anderen Anglern um mich herum ist während meiner Angelzeit gar nichts rausgekommen. War dann 3 mal in der Brandung und hab dabei um die 15 Platten rausgeholt, wovon der Großteil aber gerade so mit Mühe und Not das Mindestmaß hatten, 3 Butts waren aber ganz ordentlich und durften mit, davon einer mit 43 cm:m. Lief also auch eher dürftig, Vor 2 Jahren habe ich an einem Nachmittag um die 20 Platten gezogen, naja wat solls lag auch an den ungünstigen Wetterbedingungen, mal hatte man windstärke 7 und konnte durch die Brandung kaum fischen und dann Kaiserwetter und absolute Windstille -.- . Naja trotz diesmal etwas weniger Fisch ein netter Urlaub, freu mich schon auf nächstes Jahr #6


----------



## holgerson (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Samstag gehts wieder nach HS zum Nordsee Cup. Weiss Einer von euch wieviele Teilnehmer da mit machen?
Freu mich schon wie Bolle!


----------



## angler1996 (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

hier könnte dir geholfen werden: info@kottfritid.dk

Gruß A.


----------



## jef (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

hallo rainzor )) na das sind echt keine gute neugkeiten mit hering !! will diese woche auch hin und naja vielleicht kommt da n schwarm  rein . letztes jahr anfang november lief es eigentlich ganz gut mal gucken was dieses jahr so kommt.wie sieht es da mit hornis aus waren welche da oder hat jemand welche gefangen ? gruß


----------



## rainzor (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Auch heute vormittag wurde an der Schleuse wieder nichts gefangen. Alle Eimer leer. Sind auch immer sehr wenige Angler dort.

Ich war gestern und heute mit der Spinnrute an den südlichen Fjordausläufern unterwegs, aber auch dort nicht ein Biss.
Danach war ich noch mit kleinem Haken und Made am Steg. Das lief dann einigermaßen.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



rainzor schrieb:


> Auch heute vormittag wurde an der Schleuse wieder nichts gefangen. Alle Eimer leer. Sind auch immer sehr wenige Angler dort.
> 
> Ich war gestern und heute mit der Spinnrute an den südlichen Fjordausläufern unterwegs, aber auch dort nicht ein Biss.
> Danach war ich noch mit kleinem Haken und Made am Steg. *Das lief dann einigermaßen.*
> ...


 


Hallo Rainer,#h

waren es Barsche? #c


----------



## Angelprofesor (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



jef schrieb:


> hallo rainzor )) na das sind echt keine gute neugkeiten mit hering !! will diese woche auch hin und naja vielleicht kommt da n schwarm rein . letztes jahr anfang november lief es eigentlich ganz gut mal gucken was dieses jahr so kommt.wie sieht es da mit hornis aus waren welche da oder hat jemand welche gefangen ? gruß


 

 Hering kann in einigen tagen ankommen aber in Oktober sins die hornis wirklich ein traum. Ich war die letzten 30 Jahren regelmässig in Hvide Sande und habe gute fänge gehabt, aber die letzten par Jahre ist eben etwas besch... 
geworden. Jeder tag in Hvide Sande ist die Reise wert mit oder ohne Hering. #:


----------



## rainzor (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Rainer,#h
> 
> waren es Barsche? #c


 

Hallo Jürgen,

ja, in erster Linie Barsche von klein bis mittel, aber auch ein paar kleine Rotaugen und Rotfedern.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Scholle22 (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Steffen1896 schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> bin ab 12.11 für 2 Wochen in Borghavn. Neben der Heringsangelei würd ich es gerne mal mit dem Brandungsangeln versuchen. Kann mir jemand von euch sagen ob es sich zu der Zeit noch lohnt oder ob ich es lieber lassen soll? Und hat jemand von euch ein paar Tips wo es sich lohnt als Brandungsanfänger ein paar Würfe zu machen?
> Vielen Dank schonmal im Vorraus.
> Gruß Steffen


 

hallo steffen.
wir waren mitte september in bork havn.

haben uns den angelhührer nordsee der rapsbande zugelegt.
den ersten platz gibt es in nywindegab oder so ähnlich.
aber nicht direkt geradeaus , nach dem abbiegen , zum großen parkplatz durchfahren sonder davor links abbiegen. nichts soviel verkehr .
oder kurz danach auf einem kleinen parkplatz am militärgelände parken und dann durch die dünen.
haben in h s einen bekannten getroffen der dort nun arbeitet.
der sagte hier kannste überall am wasser deine rute auswerfen.
solltest aber vor bei ds-angelsprt in flensburg weiche nochmasl wattis besorgen.....
petri heil


----------



## LAC (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Olav-aus-zuff
Olav, inzwischen habe ich mich zum diesel mit turbo entwickelt. Habe deine pn gelesen, werde morgen antworten. Zur vorfreude, werde dir eine andere arbeit senden, jetzt ist alles wieder offen und spannend. 

@ Alle
Betreffend der heringe, die im herbst nach hvide sande kommen, eine kleine information. 
Es ist ja ein anderer stamm, d.h. diese heringe kommen aus einer ganz anderen region und ziehen im herbst nach hvide sande, sie sind normal etwas größer als die im frühjahr (wobei im frühjahr die heringe auch sehr groß waren) kommen jedoch nicht in den mengen vor wie man es im frühjahr kennt. Sie erscheinen in kleinen schulen und ich habe sie oft an der strömungskante, wenn die schleuse geöffnet ist bzw. im kehrwasser in grundnähe gelandet. Wichtig ist auch dabei, mit kleinen haken, perle und fischhaut und nicht mit glitzerfäden zu angeln. Bis weihnachten kann man sie überlisten, jedoch geht es nicht schlag auf schlag wie es im frühjahr läuft. Es ist wirklich oft verteufelt, da man glaubt, vom wetter her muss es heute gut laufen, jedoch kaum wird etwas gefangen - dann wechsele ich oft den standort, als die o.g. stellen z.b. direkt an der schleuse auf der fjordseite, oft mit erfolg jedoch sind es meistens kleine exemplare. 
Ich verstehe es nicht, dass hier so oft gepostet wird, dass mit dem hering nichts läuft - man muss sie natürlich suchen - es geht nicht wie im frühjahr, wo man sie förmlich vom blei schon trifft. Die momentanen baggerarbeiten im hafenbereich erschweren sicherlich auch den fang, da sie sich andere wanderwege im hafenbereich suchen, jedoch sind sie da. Vor einer woche habe ich mir mal die heringsangelei in hvide sande angesehen, um die 10 angler standen auf der nordseite zum meer hin an der schleuse. Zwei mann haben gut gefangen -von der spitze aus mit weitwürfe - alle anderen nicht. Grund sicherlich, weil sie ihren fangplatz nicht verlassen haben und weiterhin geangelt haben, wie gewohnt - ohne erfolg. Die heringe springen im herbst nicht am haken wie im frühjahr, man muss sie schon suchen.


----------



## rainzor (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo Otto,

ich selbst habe es bis jetzt noch gar nicht auf Hering versucht. Aber wenn bei allen die Eimer leer sind, ist es doch schon ein schlechtes Zeichen. Ich war auch letztes Jahr im Hebst hier und du hast natürlich Recht, mit dem Winterhering flutscht es nicht so wie im Frühjahr, aber man hat doch einige Heringe zu Gesicht bekommen. Dieses Jahr habe ich noch keinen gesehen.


Heute war ich zwei mal am südlichen Fjord. Mittags lief so gut wie gar nichts, am späten Nachmittag dann aber um so besser. Neben mir hat jemand mit Drop Shot recht vernüftige Größen erwischt. 
Der Steg mit dem alten Fischerboot bei den Esehäusern wurde gesperrt. Dadurch gibt es jetzt noch weniger Angelstellen.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



rainzor schrieb:


> Hallo Otto,
> 
> ich selbst habe es bis jetzt noch gar nicht auf Hering versucht. Aber wenn bei allen die Eimer leer sind, ist es doch schon ein schlechtes Zeichen. Ich war auch letztes Jahr im Hebst hier und du hast natürlich Recht, mit dem Winterhering flutscht es nicht so wie im Frühjahr, aber man hat doch einige Heringe zu Gesicht bekommen. Dieses Jahr habe ich noch keinen gesehen.
> 
> ...


 


Hallo Rainer,#h

der war schon im August gesperrt.:m


----------



## rainzor (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Rainer,#h
> 
> der war schon im August gesperrt.:m


 

Weißt du warum? 
Ich habe von 2 Anglern gehört, daß ein älterer, recht unfreundlicher Däne diese Sperrung auch regelmäßig durchsetzt.


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



rainzor schrieb:


> Weißt du warum?
> Ich habe von 2 Anglern gehört, daß ein älterer, recht unfreundlicher Däne diese Sperrung auch regelmäßig durchsetzt.


 


Muß ich passen.Vielleicht hat der Club,der den Kahn betreut,
die Sperrung zum Schutz durchgesetzt.#c
Aber da sollte Otto mehr wissen als ich.:m


----------



## LAC (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



rainzor schrieb:


> Hallo Otto,
> 
> ich selbst habe es bis jetzt noch gar nicht auf Hering versucht. Aber wenn bei allen die Eimer leer sind, ist es doch schon ein schlechtes Zeichen. Ich war auch letztes Jahr im Hebst hier und du hast natürlich Recht, mit dem Winterhering flutscht es nicht so wie im Frühjahr, aber man hat doch einige Heringe zu Gesicht bekommen. Dieses Jahr habe ich noch keinen gesehen.
> 
> ...




Hallo Rainer,
leere eimer findest du immer in hvide sande, da gerade hvide sande ein tummelplatz ist, für menschen die gerne heringe fangen möchten. Unter den heringsanglern, sind einige profis bei aber auch laien bis hin zu kleinkinder. Es ist ein touristenplatz und nicht jeder der eine angel in der hand hält, hat ahnung wie man sie überlistet. Wobei ich lache, wenn ich an die heringsangelei denke, denn diese zählt ja nicht zu den schwersten. Sobald die schleusen aufgehen - verschwinden 50 % der angler, auch darüber lache ich, da 50 % der fische nicht verschwinden, jedoch sagt es aus, dass sie mit dem gewässer d.h. strömung nicht klar kommen - sie kennen kein kehrwasser oder eine strömungskante - sie sehen nur wasser. Zum glück wissen sie, wie ein hering aussieht. |supergri
Das hört sich zwar alles hart an, was ich poste, aber es ist die wahrheit, da ich hier vor ort bin und geschichten schreiben könnte, was ich alles hier mit den "anglern" schon erlebt habe.
Das ist nicht schlimm, wenn man es nicht so verkniffen sieht, jedoch sind sie förmlich im angelrausch und suchen förmlich den erfolg.  Dieses wird noch verstärkt, wenn der nachbar ständig fängt -  dann verzweifelt man im heringsrausch und versteht die welt nicht mehr. 
Ich hatte hier einen angler drei wochen, mehrmals ist er auf hering gegangen, einmal waren reichlich angler dort, ein anderes mal war es zu kalt oder der wind hat geblasen - einmal bin ich mitgegangen, da haben wir gefangen - diese stelle sagte ihm aber nicht zu, da sehr viele angler dort waren. Jeder hat halt andere vorstellungen über die angelei - die ich akzeptiere - so soll es ja auch sein, da er ja sein glück sucht.
Ich habe ihn anschließen gute waldgebiete gezeigt, wo er zum erfolg kommt und pilze sammeln kann - er war dann jeden tag im wald und hat pilze gesammelt und war glücklich, schleppte eimerweise pilze ran |supergri 
Zwei bordies waren bei mir, haben zwei stunden in hvide sande die angel ausgeworfen und mehrere heringe überlistet, abgebrochen und dann zum südlichen fjord gefahre, zu den esehäusern, die du erwähnt hast und reichlich barsch mit heringspaternoster gefangen - waren auch glücklich.
Ein steg, wo die esehäuser sind und das alte fischerboot liegt, ist gesperrt, es ist jedoch noch ein weiterer dort (westlich) und ein steg und am anfang (östlich) die nicht gesperrt sind. Es sind keine guten angelpätze, jedoch gut zu erreichen, da man förmlich aus dem wagen angeln kann.  Die sperrung wurde gemacht, da nicht nur der steg sondern auch am boot rumgefummelt wurde und teile abgerochen waren- so ist es halt, wenn einige ihre finger nicht im griff haben.
Diese angelstellen  im bereich der esehäuser empfehle ich nur, wenn kleinkinder gerne angeln möchten - kleinste haken und es zappelt. Es sind ja ideale plätze, die man gut erreichen kann. jedoch sind dort kaum kapitale barsche, wobei der erste steg - etwas besser ist, denn nicht weit davon  ist ein laichgebiete der schnäpelart (helt) - dort jagen gerne barsche. Jedoch schwer zu erreichen mich pose und wurm - deshalb empfehle ich heringpaternoster - damit kann ich alles abfischen und sogar weitwürfe machen, die bis zur anderen uferseite gehen und somit alles abfischen kann d.h. ich kann die barsche förmlich suchen.
Zurück zum hering, wenn ich intensiv im schleusenbereich auf hering gehe  - mehrere stunden - habe ich welche im eimer, ob es regnet, hagelt oder der wind bläst bzw. die schleusen geöffnet sind.  Auch wenn die angler leere eimer haben, geht es - kein können, einfach nur heimvorteil.|supergri Jedoch müsste ich bescheuert sein, wenn ich mich um 30 oder mehr heringe, im regen stelle, sie laufen mir halt nicht weg, da ich mir die angelstunden aussuchen kann und nicht unter druck stehe, wie einige angler ich nur zwei tage in hvide sande sind und mit müllsäche oder eimer - gefüllt mit heringe - nach hause fahren möchten.
Petri heil kann ich da nur sagen, dieses geht im frühjahr und wenn man der erste sein will, dann kann es sein, dass man  leer ausgeht, da die heringe noch nicht da sind. 
Wie sagt man so schön: gute versäumen nichts und schlechte holen es nie ein.
Gruß


----------



## rainzor (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Heute habe ich es mal an den Esehäusern mit Heringsvorfach auf Barsch versucht. Und es funktioniert tatsächlich. Reichlich Barsch in vernüftigen Größen.
Danach bin ich an den südlichsten Fjordausläufer mit Köderfisch auf Hecht. Ersten Biß versemmelt, zweiter Biß ein knapp 50er, der wieder schwimmen darf.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## jef (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo Rainzor, habe bei dir gelesen das man bei den Esehäusern gut Barsche angeln kann. Kannst du mir mal bitte genau sagen, wo man die Esehäuser findet bzw. den nächsten Ort.
Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Norgeguide (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo Freunde,
eine Woche HS sind nun schon wieder vorbei.
Wir waren mit Familie da und so konnte ich zumindest morgens noch ein paar mal los. Für unsere Norwegen Tour brauchte ich Heringe aber die sind nicht zu bekommen. Habe ein paar mal den kleinen Binnenhafen angefahren, aber auch die Dänen meinten das das sehr schwierig sein wird. An der Schleuse standen eigentlich immer Angler und einen Hering haben wir nicht zu Gesicht bekommen. Ist ja auch in Ordnung , wenn keine da sind,sind halt keine da.
Die Forellenseen waren auch eins meiner Ziele.Habe eine sehr schöne Anlage in No gefunden, der Oxriver. Sehr weitläufig und ruhig aber dort nicht gefischt. Der See in Lodbjerge ist dabei nach denn Baggerarbeiten aus dem Frühjahr wieder einen Bestand aufzubauen und es tummeln sich auch schon viele Forellen bis 6kg im Wasser. 5x2std gefischt und eine Forelle von 4,5kg. Der Teich in Sondervig ist mit Fischen voll aber das beißen ist was anderes. Einmal da für 4std, aber eine Forelle von 7kg gefangen.:m#6
Habe nun auch das erste mal gesehen wie Fische besetzt wurden. Meistens steht nur was an einem Kalender das so und soviel Fisch besetzt worden ist, aber kann man dem immer Glauben schenken?
Ich habe mit eigenen Augen gesehen was der "Besitzer", oder wer immmer das auch war, in den See gesetzt hat und da waren Fische bis hin zur 10kg Klasse bei.
Tja soviel dazu.Nächstes Jahr im Sommer und im Herbst bin ich wieder da und will fischen.
Schönes WE noch
Norgeguide|wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Norgeguide schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde,
> eine Woche HS sind nun schon wieder vorbei.
> Wir waren mit Familie da und so konnte ich zumindest morgens noch ein paar mal los. Für unsere Norwegen Tour brauchte ich Heringe aber die sind nicht zu bekommen. Habe ein paar mal den kleinen Binnenhafen angefahren, aber auch die Dänen meinten das das sehr schwierig sein wird. An der Schleuse standen eigentlich immer Angler und einen Hering haben wir nicht zu Gesicht bekommen. Ist ja auch in Ordnung , wenn keine da sind,sind halt keine da.
> Die Forellenseen waren auch eins meiner Ziele.Habe eine sehr schöne Anlage in No gefunden, der Oxriver. Sehr weitläufig und ruhig aber dort nicht gefischt. Der See in Lodbjerge ist dabei nach denn Baggerarbeiten aus dem Frühjahr wieder einen Bestand aufzubauen und es tummeln sich auch schon viele Forellen bis 6kg im Wasser. 5x2std gefischt und eine Forelle von 4,5kg. Der Teich in Sondervig ist mit Fischen voll aber das beißen ist was anderes. Einmal da für 4std, aber eine Forelle von 7kg gefangen.:m#6
> ...


 


Hallo Norgeguide,#h

könntest du diese Aussage evtll. etwas erläutern?:m
Ist das jetzt kritisch gemeint,oder positiv?
Ich fahre jetzt über 30 Jahre nach HS und Umgebung,kann
aber die Forellenanlagen mangels Interesse nicht einschätzen.
Werden Angler abgezockt,oder geht es wirklich fair zu?


----------



## rainzor (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



jef schrieb:


> Hallo Rainzor, habe bei dir gelesen das man bei den Esehäusern gut Barsche angeln kann. Kannst du mir mal bitte genau sagen, wo man die Esehäuser findet bzw. den nächsten Ort.
> Danke im Vorraus


 
Wenn du aus Nymindegab rauskommst, findest du die Esehäuser nach ein paar hundert Metern auf der rechten Seite.

Ich hab' es gestern noch mal mit dem Heringsvorfach auf Barsch versucht, aber ohne Erfolg. Ist schon komisch, einen Tag vorher lief es ganz hervorragend damit. 
Dropshot scheint wirklich gut zu funktionieren. Zwei Angler neben mir haben mit der Methode viele und auch recht stattliche Barsch gezogen. Aber die größten (bis ca. 40cm) wurden nur vom Boot aus gefangen.

In dem einen Boot bei den Esehäusern "wohnt" jetzt ein Nerz. Er ist recht zutraulich, kommt bis unter einen Meter an die Menschen ran und läßt sich von den Anglern mit Fisch füttern.

Ich habe es auch noch einmal am südlichsten Ausläufer auf Hecht versucht, aber außer einem Totalabriß konnte ich nichts verbuchen. Es scheinen in dem Bereich noch einige Pfähle unter Wasser zu stehen.

@Otto: Leider habe ich es nicht geschafft, bei dir vorbeizuschauen. Eine Woche ist immer zu kurz. Aber du hattest ja auch schon angedeutet, daß du im Moment kaum Zeit hast.

So, jetzt ist wieder warten auf den nächsten Urlaub angesagt.


Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Norgeguide (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Meine Anmerkung war positiv gedacht.#6
Viele Angler fahren doch wegen diesen großen Rotfleischigen Forellen nach Dänemark.
An dem Kalender an dieser Anlage stand das der Besitzer an diesem Tage 175kg Forellen besetzt hat und dem glaube ich schon. Wie gesagt da waren Fische von 0,5 - 10kg dabei.
Gruß
Norgeguide|wavey:


----------



## LAC (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



rainzor schrieb:


> Heute habe ich es mal an den Esehäusern mit Heringsvorfach auf Barsch versucht. Und es funktioniert tatsächlich. Reichlich Barsch in vernüftigen Größen.
> Danach bin ich an den südlichsten Fjordausläufer mit Köderfisch auf Hecht. Ersten Biß versemmelt, zweiter Biß ein knapp 50er, der wieder schwimmen darf.
> 
> Gruß
> Rainer



Hallo Rainer, 
ist schon erfolgreich mit heringsvorfächer auf barsch zu gehen - kannst gezielt mit weitwürfe jede ecke dort bei den esehäusern absuchen. Wobei ich diese stelle nicht zu den guten barschplätzen zähle, da es dort nicht tief genug ist. Dann und wann nehme ich eierschlalen mit, zerdrücke sie, wenn ich einen barsch gefangen, füttere ich sie damit an :q sie schnappen nur nach den kleinen eierschalen, bleiben jedoch dadurch länger am fangplatz und man kann einige mehr fangen.  
Mit dem boot hat man jedoch zur seeseite hin in höhe des letzten hauses -welches rechts am fjord liegt- einen guten fangplatz. dort ist es über 3 m tief.
Hier mal ein link bzw. Foto was wir vom boot dort gefangen haben.





Es stimmt, was du erwähnst, im südlichen ausläufer sind noch pfähle im wasser, sie zeigen die ehemalige fahrrinnen an, einige sind jedoch inzwischen nur noch unter der wasseroberfläche und man kann sie nicht sehen. Dort hatte ich mal einen hecht am haken und auch gefangen, der sich um solch einen pfahl verwickelt hat - wollte ihn nicht verlieren und bin dann ins wasser gesprungen, etwas getaucht und ihn befreit. Beim schwimmen an land hatte ich ihn im schlepp hinter mir hergezogen. Ein Hecht macht ja keinen großen kampf - etwas gedrillt und einmal luft geschnappt, zieht man ihn wie einen nassen sack an land.
Den nerz an den esehäuswern, will ich mir mal ansehen - es wurden ja zig hunderte befreit von "umweltschützern" aus einer farm am holmslandklit.  Sie können großen schaden anrichten, da sie die heimische arten,  brutal killen können - beißen sich fest in  kopf und nacken und schlagen sie förmlich zu tode. 
Momentan hätte ich auch keine zeit gehabt - beim nächsten mal wenn du in hvide sande bist, ist die bauphase bei uns vorrüber und wir können uns sehen, bzw. eine runde angeln gehen.

Gruß


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> Hallo Rainer,
> ist schon erfolgreich mit heringsvorfächer auf barsch zu gehen - kannst gezielt mit weitwürfe jede ecke dort bei den esehäusern absuchen. Wobei ich diese stelle nicht zu den guten barschplätzen zähle, da es dort nicht tief genug ist. Dann und wann nehme ich eierschlalen mit, zerdrücke sie, wenn ich einen barsch gefangen habe und füttere sie damit an :q sie schnappen nur nach den kleinen eierschalen, bleiben jedoch dadurch länger am platze und man kann einige mehr fangen.
> Mit dem boot hat man jedoch zur seeseite hin in höhe des letzten hauses welches rechts am fjord liegt einen guten fangplatz - dort ist es über 3 m tief.
> Es stimmt, was du erwähnst, im südlichen ausläufer sind noch pfähle im wasser, sie zeigen die ehemalige fahrrinnen an, einige sind jedoch inzwischen nur noch unter der wasseroberfläche und man kann sie nicht sehen. Hatte dort mal einen hecht gefangen, der sich um solch einen pfahl verwickelt hat - wollte ihn nicht verlieren und bin dann ins wasser gesprungen. Etwas getaucht, ihn befreit und beim schwimmen an land im schlepp hinter mir hergezogen. Hechte machen ja keine großen kämpfe - etwas gedrillt und einmal luft geschnappt, zieht man ihn wie einen nassen sack an land.
> ...


 


Hallo Otto,#h

schön,dass es dich noch gibt. Was macht der Vorrat an 
"polnischem Tee"? :q


----------



## rainzor (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo Otto,

mit dem Heringsvorfach hat es echt Spaß gemacht. Das komische war nur, daß es am nächsten Tag überhaupt nicht funktiomiert hat. Aber der Typ neben mir hat mit Dropshot gut gefangen. Die Barsch waren also da. Auch am südlichsten Ausläufer hatte ich mit dem Heringsvorfach nicht den kleinsten Zupfer. 

Zum Nerz: Am 3. Steg liegen 2 Boote. Das Linke ist ein etwas größeres Holzboot. In der Spritzwand am Heck ist ein Loch, dort schein er zu hausen. Die Fotos sind mit dem Handy gemacht, daher die recht schlechte Qualität.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## LAC (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Otto,#h
> 
> schön,dass es dich noch gibt. Was macht der Vorrat an
> "polnischem Tee"? :q



Hallo jürgen, ich lebe noch, kann jedoch nichts mehr sehen - es wird halt früher dunkel.:q Der "polnische tee" ist inzwischen verbraucht. Momentan habe ich keinen kraftvollen mehr, trinke pfefferminztee damit ich keinen schnupfen bekomme bei der kälte bzw regen und 3 ltr. kaffee am tage, damit ich den herzschlag in den gelenken spüre und nicht einschlafe. Wobei ich eine asperin am tage auch nehme, damit das gehirn und die zehen auch durchblutete werden und nicht vertrocknen. Nehme jedoch auch die spezielle salbe - die du kennst - für meine hände, damit sie immer schön warm und geschmeidig bleiben beim basteln. Des öfteren bekomme ich krämpfe  z.b. wenn ich ins anglerbord gehe, dann schlucke ich schnell calcium und magnesium - damit es fluppt, bevor ich einen neuen bekomme. :q

@ Rainzor
Rainer, danke für das eingestellte fote, nicht schlecht. Dieser nerz ist ja eine neue touristenattraktion bei den esehäusern, da freuen sich die touristen aber auch das tier, denn sein neues heim, ist ja 5 mal so groß wie vorher in der farm. 
Werde mir morgen mal das tierchen anschauen und einige fotos machen - hoffe er kann mich ertragen und schaut mich mal an. 
Gruß


----------



## volkerm (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Otto,

Gehirn durchbluten|kopfkrat?

Grüße

Volker


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Otto,#h
> 
> schön,dass es dich noch gibt. Was macht der Vorrat an
> "polnischem Tee"? :q


 
phuhahaha
"polnischer tee"
nur in kleinen schlückchen zu geniessen und niemals vor sonnenuntergang!


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



olav-aus-zuff schrieb:


> phuhahaha
> "polnischer tee"
> nur in kleinen schlückchen zu geniessen und niemals vor sonnenuntergang!


 



:q:q:q


----------



## LAC (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



olav-aus-zuff schrieb:


> phuhahaha
> "polnischer tee"
> nur in kleinen schlückchen zu geniessen und niemals vor sonnenuntergang!



Olav, jetzt verstehe ich es, ihr meint gräservodka mit polnischem tee. So,so, - eine kleine flasche hat man mir als geschenk überreicht, jedoch nur ein glas hat man mir überlassen, als ich sie öffnete - war lecker. Das zeug soll jedoch blind und dumm machen. Nach sonnenuntergang und kurz vor dem schlafen kann man ihn trinken, dann sieht und merkt man nicht seine wirkung - außer man hat reichlich davon getrunken - dann ist die überraschung am morgen groß und man wundert sich, dass man am abend noch im bett einen klabsbraten mit brauner soße gegessen hat. :q
Gruß

@ Norgeguide

Dein posting:




Meine Anmerkung war positiv gedacht.
 Viele Angler fahren doch wegen diesen großen Rotfleischigen Forellen nach Dänemark.
An dem Kalender an dieser Anlage stand das der Besitzer an diesem Tage  175kg Forellen besetzt hat und dem glaube ich schon. Wie gesagt da waren  Fische von 0,5 - 10kg dabei.
Gruß
Norgeguide|wavey:

Das glaube ich dir und ist auch positiv zu sehen, denn auch ich habe schon mehrmals erlebt bzw. war dabei - wo betreiber solcher anlagen, fische besetzt haben - das ist ganz normal, denn ohne fische läuft ja nichts.
Nun betrachte ich solche anlagen, wie ein spielautomaten - da kommt auch geld raus, wenn man glück hat, wobei der betreiber immer glück hat.
Fest steht, dass einige angler sehr gut fangen, da sie sich auf diese spezielle angelei eingestellt haben, wenn fische vorhanden sind. Einige jedoch kaum, obwohl fisch vorhanden ist - da spielen zig faktoren eine rolle. Würden alle gleich gut fangen, ist die forelle im geschäft preiswerter - jedoch betreibt man beim kauf ja keine angelei, dieses hat ja auch einen wert.  
Zig hunderte euros geben einge angler für big game touren aus und fangen auch nichts und wenn, dann gehört ihnen der fisch nicht, sondern dem bootsführer.
Angeln ist halt ein teueres vergnügen und mit diesen put und take anlagen, schaffen die betreiber dem angler förmlich einen hot spot   - man muss die fische nicht mehr groß suchen, sie schwimmen alle im wasserloch. 
Die chancen fische zu landen, sind sehr groß, wenn nicht vorher einige angler sie schon genutzt haben - zum glück kann dieses nicht festgestellt werden - deshalb sind die fänge so unterschiedlich nach den mitteilungen


----------



## Angelprofesor (4. November 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

|wavey: Hallo Freunde, ist niemand zu Zeit in Hvide Sande der uns etwas berichten kann wie ist mit Hering an der Schläuse. Durch meine krankheit kann ich dieses jahr nicht dabei sein und daswegen lese ich gerne alles was zu Zeit so geht.
Gruß aus Berlin #g
     Vladi


----------



## Tim1983 (5. November 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Angelprofesor schrieb:


> |wavey: Hallo Freunde, ist niemand zu Zeit in Hvide Sande der uns etwas berichten kann wie ist mit Hering an der Schläuse. Durch meine krankheit kann ich dieses jahr nicht dabei sein und daswegen lese ich gerne alles was zu Zeit so geht.
> Gruß aus Berlin #g
> Vladi



Hey Vladi,
hier scheint es tot zu sein :g .
Als ich mit meiner Verlobtin letzten Monat in HS gewesen bin für 5 Tage haben wir und auch die anderen auf der Fjordseite nur nur ganz kleine Heringe gefangen. nach 4 Würfen und 2 kleinen (6-8cm Heringen) haben wir das angeln eingestellt und hoffen das sie noch ein wenig wachsen bis zum nächsten Urlaub! ein paar Tage zuvor konnten wir sehen das einige Angler auf der anderen Seite einige größere Heringe gefangen haben. das war aber wie gesagt im letzten Monat! 

Schöne Grüße #h
Tim


----------



## Angelprofesor (5. November 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

#hHallo Tim,
                danke für die Info. ich bin überzeugt das die Heringe kommen, wenn nicht dieses dan nechstes Jahr, hauptsache Hvide Sande, rest ist unwichtig.#:#g
Gruß Vladi


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. November 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Tim1983 schrieb:


> Hey Vladi,
> hier scheint es tot zu sein :g .
> Als ich mit meiner Verlobtin letzten Monat in HS gewesen bin für 5 Tage haben wir und auch die anderen auf der Fjordseite nur nur ganz kleine Heringe gefangen.* nach 4 Würfen und 2 kleinen (6-8cm Heringen) haben wir das angeln eingestellt* und hoffen das sie noch ein wenig wachsen bis zum nächsten Urlaub! ein paar Tage zuvor konnten wir sehen das einige Angler auf der anderen Seite einige größere Heringe gefangen haben. das war aber wie gesagt im letzten Monat!
> 
> ...


 



Hallo Tim,#h

weshalb habt ihr nicht auf größere Haken umgestellt,und
weiter gefischt?
Für mich kein Wunder,dass ihr Schneider geblieben seid.


----------



## Tim1983 (5. November 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Tim,#h
> 
> weshalb habt ihr nicht auf größere Haken umgestellt,und
> weiter gefischt?
> Für mich kein Wunder,dass ihr Schneider geblieben seid.




Hallo Jürgen,#h
meinem empfinden nach war die Hakengröße schon recht groß #6 
aber macht ja nichts, wie Vladi schon schrieb, hauptsache Hvide Sande :k.

Schöne Grüße #h
Tim


----------



## Fantoma2K (5. November 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

bin gerade in HS angekommen... es angeln ein paar leute... heute war es aber TOT ... bin mal auf morgen gespannt... also Petri Heil


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. November 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Tim1983 schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,#h
> meinem empfinden nach war die Hakengröße schon recht groß #6
> aber macht ja nichts, wie Vladi schon schrieb, hauptsache Hvide Sande :k.
> 
> ...


 


Hallo Tim,#h

welche Hakengröße hattet ihr denn? So groß ist das Maul der Winzlinge ja nun auch nicht.:m
Denke mal,bei einem 4er oder 6er Haken hätten die schon ihre Schwierigkeiten.


----------



## Tim1983 (5. November 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Tim,#h
> 
> welche Hakengröße hattet ihr denn? So groß ist das Maul der Winzlinge ja nun auch nicht.:m
> Denke mal,bei einem 4er oder 6er Haken hätten die schon ihre Schwierigkeiten.




Hallo Jürgen,#h
wir haben mit 8er Haken geangelt, die fallen aber wirklich recht groß aus, wir hätten aber wie du schon geschrieben hast mal größere ausprobieren sollen. Wir haben Hvide Sande aber trotzdem sehr genossen wie schon all die Jahre zuvor auch.
Naja nächstes Jahr im Herbst sind wir schlauer #6 .

Schöne Grüße #h
Tim


----------



## LAC (5. November 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo Tim,
die im herbst in hvide sande gelandeten kleinen heringsartigen fische, sind ja nicht kleine heringe vom frühjahr, sondern zum teil die europäische sprotte (Sprattus sprattus) die zu den heringsartigen fischen zählt.
Im herbst kommt sie in größeren mengen vor. So wie ich mich entsinnen kann, ist die fangzeit momentan, für die bekannten kieler sprotten, in der ostsee. Wobei der bestand drastisch zusammengebrochen ist, wenn ich die fangstatistiken betrachte. 
Hier mal ein Foto, damit man sie unterscheiden kann vom hering
http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Sprattus_sprattus2.JPG?uselang=de

Gebraten, bei 10-15 cm länge, ist dieser fisch eine delikatesse, wobei ich den kopf und schwanz entferne, bei den größeren.

Ich fange sie mit sehr kleine haken, die am gekauften heringspaternoster sind. Größe der haken kann ich nicht sagen - früher konnte ich es, jetzt interessieren mich diese größen nicht mehr -  ich muss die haken immer sehen, wenn ich welche kaufe, da zig formen auf dem markt angeboten werden und ich so meine speziellen haken - je nach art des fisches - einsetze.
Jedenfalls schmecken diese kleinen heringsartigen fische in hvide sande sehr lecker und man kann sie - mit feinem gerät - sehr gut überlisten.
Gruss


----------



## Tim1983 (5. November 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> Hallo Tim,
> die im herbst in hvide sande gelandeten kleinen heringsartigen fische, sind ja nicht kleine heringe vom frühjahr, sondern zum teil die europäische sprotte (Sprattus sprattus) die zu den heringsartigen fischen zählt.
> Im herbst kommt sie in größeren mengen vor. So wie ich mich entsinnen kann, ist die fangzeit momentan, für die bekannten kieler sprotten, in der ostsee. Wobei der bestand drastisch zusammengebrochen ist, wenn ich die fangstatistiken betrachte.
> Hier mal ein Foto, damit man sie unterscheiden kann vom hering
> ...



Hallo Otto,#h
das ist ja sehr interessant, hätten wir das vorher gewusst dann hätten wir weiter geangelt. Aber schon mal gut zu wissen für das nächste Jahr im Herbst #6. 
Vielen Dank für die Information!

Schöne Grüße #h
Tim


----------



## Angelprofesor (6. November 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

|bla: Hura! hura der Hering ist wieder da, heute wurden wieder Heringe in Hvide Sande gefangen. Alter Freund Fritz der sei 14 Tahe vor Ort ist hat heute 56 Stück gefangen.

 |laola:


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. November 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Angelprofesor schrieb:


> |bla: Hura! hura der Hering ist wieder da, heute wurden wieder Heringe in Hvide Sande gefangen. Alter Freund Fritz der sei 14 Tahe vor Ort ist hat heute 56 Stück gefangen.
> 
> |laola:


 



Glückwunsch an den "Käskopp" und seine Karre.#6


----------



## LAC (6. November 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@ Angelprofessor
Vladi, die herbstheringe sind bis weihnachten in hvide sande - die fische sind ja nicht weg - die angler sind weg, kaum einer ist da - außer dein fritz - in hvide sande angelt man doch nur im urlaub  und wer hat denn das ganze jahr urlaub ?

@ Jürgen, komme am dienstag nachmittag.


----------



## Angelprofesor (6. November 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Angelprofessor
> Vladi, die herbstheringe sind bis weihnachten in hvide sande - die fische sind ja nicht weg - die angler sind weg, kaum einer ist da - außer dein fritz - in hvide sande angelt man doch nur im urlaub und wer hat denn das ganze jahr urlaub.
> 
> @ Jürgen, komme am dienstag nachmittag.


 

#hOtto das ist mir klar, ich war vor einige Jahren erst ende November in Hvide Sande und hate meine Heringe. Wünsche dir gute fahrt und einige schöne Stunden bei Jürgen. #g

Gruß
     Vladi


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. November 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Angelprofessor
> Vladi, die herbstheringe sind bis weihnachten in hvide sande - die fische sind ja nicht weg - die angler sind weg, kaum einer ist da - außer dein fritz - in hvide sande angelt man doch nur im urlaub und wer hat denn das ganze jahr urlaub.
> 
> @ *Jürgen, komme am dienstag nachmittag.*






*Der "Uerige" und ich habens befürchtet. *


----------



## Steffen1896 (8. November 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Angelprofesor schrieb:


> |bla: Hura! hura der Hering ist wieder da, heute wurden wieder Heringe in Hvide Sande gefangen. Alter Freund Fritz der sei 14 Tahe vor Ort ist hat heute 56 Stück gefangen.
> 
> |laola:


Moin Moin,
das ist ja schön zu hören. Werd mit der Familie am Samstag anreisen.
2 wochen angeln und entspannen. Kanns kaum erwarten.
Vielleicht trifft man sich ja an der Schleuse. Bis dann#h
Gruß Steffen


----------



## Angelprofesor (8. November 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Steffen1896 schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> das ist ja schön zu hören. Werd mit der Familie am Samstag anreisen.
> 2 wochen angeln und entspannen. Kanns kaum erwarten.
> Vielleicht trifft man sich ja an der Schleuse. Bis dann#h
> Gruß Steffen


 


#hHallo Steffan 1896; 

nach der info aus HS, gestern war ein Super tag, Kollege hat 196 Heringe an der Schleuse gefangen.
Wünsche dir und Familie schöne tage in Hvide Sande.
Petri und Gruß aus Berlin #:
Vladi


----------



## elwiss (12. November 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo,

wir fahren jetzt gleich mal hoch nach HS,
wenn das mit dem Internetz klappt melde ich mich wieder von vor ort !

Gruß

Björn  |wavey:


----------



## LAC (12. November 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



elwiss schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wir fahren jetzt gleich mal hoch nach HS,
> wenn das mit dem Internetz klappt melde ich mich wieder von vor ort !
> ...



Björn, wünsche dir viel erfolg und berichte mal. In diesem jahr möchte ich auch noch einige heringe fangen . Gestern wurde mir berichtet, dass es mit den heringen gut läuft, das wetter ist ja super.
Gruß


----------



## elwiss (12. November 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> Björn, wünsche dir viel erfolg und berichte mal. In diesem jahr möchte ich auch noch einige heringe fangen . Gestern wurde mir berichtet, dass es mit den heringen gut läuft, das wetter ist ja super.
> Gruß


 

Hallo Otto,

heute war das nicht so, egal.

Das stimmt !

Ich habe hier aber schon alles erlebt, also irgendwie auch nicht so wichtig.
Wenn Du Zeit hast, bin bis Di. hier...

Achso,   Bericht von heute:

2 Std. 4 Heringe (ich als Randangler)

Die anderen 5 zusammen vielleicht nochmal 15, sagt ja alles, kann morgen aber ja auch wieder anders sein...

Morgen Abend mal mehr vonne Front |supergri.

Gruß

Björn


----------



## elwiss (13. November 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

heute 223 stk

best wetter und fisk

war allerdings auch kampf: angler vs seehund...

unglaublich...

gruß

björn


----------



## j.Breithardt (13. November 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



elwiss schrieb:


> heute 223 stk
> 
> best wetter und fisk
> 
> ...


 


Hallo Björn,#h

wer ist denn gegen dich angetreten???#c |supergri


----------



## elwiss (13. November 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Björn,#h
> 
> wer ist denn gegen dich angetreten???#c |supergri


 
Habe ich so echt noch nicht erlebt:

Hering gehakt, kommt ne' Welle hinterher. Dann mußt du sehen den Fisch nach oben zu holen, sonst gewinnt der Köter...

Hatte vorher schon mehrfach Seehunde gedrillt, aber heute war das echt nicht mehr schön--

Angler vs Seehund eben  !

Aber Spaß haben wir ja immer hier :m !!!!

Gruß

Björn


----------



## j.Breithardt (13. November 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



elwiss schrieb:


> Habe ich so echt noch nicht erlebt:
> 
> Hering gehakt, kommt ne' Welle hinterher. Dann mußt du sehen den Fisch nach oben zu holen, sonst gewinnt der Köter...
> 
> ...


 



Björn,#h

jetzt habe ich endlich verstanden.:m
Du warst der Angler.|supergri


----------



## elwiss (13. November 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Björn,#h
> 
> jetzt habe ich endlich verstanden.:m
> Du warst der Angler.|supergri


 

Nicht schlecht !!! |supergri

Hast' ja doch was inner Rübe.... #h









Danke.


----------



## Steffen1896 (15. November 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

MOIN moin,
heute waren wir für ca 2 Stunden an der Schleuse. Hering lief ziemlich zäh. Mal haben sie gebissen wie verrückt, danach war wieder ne halbe Stunde tote Hose. Ausbeute waren ca 40 Stück. Bin auf jeden Fall zufrieden mit dem Angeltag.
Mittlerweile sind es 5 Seehunde die einem den Hering direkt vom Haken fressen. Muß ich mir mal überlegen wie ich die Kamaraden austricksen kann. #c
Werde weiter berichten wie es die nächsten Tage so läuft.
Bis dann
Steffen


----------



## Angelprofesor (15. November 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Steffen1896 schrieb:


> MOIN moin,
> heute waren wir für ca 2 Stunden an der Schleuse. Hering lief ziemlich zäh. Mal haben sie gebissen wie verrückt, danach war wieder ne halbe Stunde tote Hose. Ausbeute waren ca 40 Stück. Bin auf jeden Fall zufrieden mit dem Angeltag.
> Mittlerweile sind es 5 Seehunde die einem den Hering direkt vom Haken fressen. Muß ich mir mal überlegen wie ich die Kamaraden austricksen kann. #c
> Werde weiter berichten wie es die nächsten Tage so läuft.
> ...


 
#hHallo Steffan,
  40 Heringe in ca.2 Std. das ist super, wünsche dir schöne tage in Hvide Sande. #:

Gruß aus Berlin #g
           Vladi


----------



## Angelprofesor (15. November 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



elwiss schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wir fahren jetzt gleich mal hoch nach HS,
> wenn das mit dem Internetz klappt melde ich mich wieder von vor ort !
> ...


 

#hHallo Björn,

       bist du noch vor ort oder war das nur ein kurzer abstecher ?. |wavey:

Gruß aus Berlin #g
  Vladi


----------



## elwiss (17. November 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Angelprofesor schrieb:


> #hHallo Björn,
> 
> bist du noch vor ort oder war das nur ein kurzer abstecher ?. |wavey:
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Vladi,

war leider nur ein kurzer Abstecher...
war aber wieder toll,

hatten zu zweit gut 400 Heringe, an 2 Tagen.

Wird ja leider um diese Jahreszeit schon so früh dunkel.

Zum Angeln: 
Alles eigentlich wie immer: kleine Haken ohne Gemüse, Kehrwasser usw., für mich allerdings neu die Seehundfänge in der Stückzahl .
Ich muß aber sagen das ich immer lieber im Herbst nach HS fahre. Ist einfach schöner, auch wenn die Angelkutter nicht fahren mangels Beteiligung.
Komme im März wieder, nützt ja nix... #h

Gruß 

Björn


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. November 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Moin Moin,#h

hier eine kurze Info an alle,die Otto (LAC) kennen und mögen.
Otto ist z.Z. nicht zu erreichen,da er sehr schwer erkrankt ist.
Zum Glück ist er dem Sensenmann ganz knapp von der Schippe gesprungen.|uhoh:
Weitere Infos möchte ich jetzt nicht posten,stehe aber mit Otto und seiner Frau in Kontakt.
Haltet ihm mal die Daumen,dass wieder alles in Ordnung kommt.#6#6#6


----------



## rainzor (18. November 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Das tut mir leid zu hören. Ich durfte ihn ja im Frühjahr kennenlernen. Ich drücke ihm die Daumen und wünsche ihm alles Gute.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## AAlfänger (18. November 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Auch von mir alles Gute und hoffentlich vollständige Genesung!

Gruß Jürgen#h


----------



## Uwe_H (18. November 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo Jürgen,

dann richte Ihm doch bitte auch von mir die besten Grüße und Genesungswünsche aus.

Danke Dir!!!


----------



## Costas (18. November 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Jürgen,

Es tut mir auch leid das zu hören. Danke dass Du es uns hier mitteilst. Das hilft einigen zu verstehen, wieso der liber Otto nicht mehr hier aktiv ist.  Ich hoffe Otto wird bald wieder gesund. Ein HS-Thread ohne Otto ist ja undenkbar. 

Gruss
Costas


----------



## elwiss (18. November 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo,

schließe mich den vorherigen Postings in dieser Sache kommentarlos an.

Alles Gute Otto !

MfG

Björn


----------



## Angelprofesor (18. November 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

#h Hallo Jürgen, 
           danke für die Info
Gruß aus Berlin #g
  Vladi

@ Otto 

|krank: Beste Grüße und baldige Genesung wünscht Vladi, wir haben noch einiges zu erledigen. |wavey:


----------



## Michael_05er (18. November 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Auch ich wünsche Otto alles Gute und baldige Genesung! Ich habe fest eingeplant, mich bei meinem nächsten Dänemark-Urlaub wieder mit ihm zu treffen und wilde Geschichten zu hören. 
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## jottweebee (18. November 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Wünsche Otto alles Gute.


----------



## porscher (18. November 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Otto MUSS wieder auf die Beine kommen! Ich hoffe es ganz stark!!!


----------



## angler1996 (18. November 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Gute Besserung an Otto#h
Gruß A.


----------



## FangeNichts5 (18. November 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hey Otto!#h
Ich wünsch dir alles gute und eine baldige Genesung! Komm schnell wieder auf die Beine!


----------



## goeddoek (18. November 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Mönsch - watt macht der denn für Dingers |bigeyes

Wünsche auch eine rasche Genesung #h :m


----------



## Tim1983 (19. November 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hey Otto,
halte die Ohren steif!!!
Beste Genesung wünschen wir Dir!!!

Schöne Grüße #h
Lena u. Tim

P.S. Was sollen denn die Seehunde und das AB ohne dich machen?! #c


----------



## anschmu (19. November 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Moin ! Auch von mir die besten Geneseungswünsche und Gruß an Otto :m


----------



## mottejm (19. November 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo Gemeinde, tut mit leid von Ottos Erkrankung zu lesen und sende auch bestte genesungswünsche, auch wenn ich Otto nicht persönlich kenne und wir nur hier kommuniziert haben.

Nichts desto trotz ist das Auto gepackt und abfahrtbereit.
Heringe wir kommen. Lasst noch was drin für morgen, da soll auch noch das Wetter gut sein.
Eine Woche Hvide Sande. Ich werde von vor Ort berichten

Motte


----------



## carpfreak1990 (19. November 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Moin Otto, 

auch von mir gute besserung werd schnell wieder gesund.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Ahnzen (20. November 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Moinsen Otto, gute Besserung und eine schnelle Genesung wünsch ich Dir.
Komm schnell wieder auf die Beine.
Gruß aus Barsbüttel / Hamburg


----------



## MatSa (20. November 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo Otto,

auch von mir die besten Genesungswünsche, neue Kraft und Frische! #6

Matthias


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (20. November 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hej Jürgen,
richte bitte auch von mir viele Grüße
aus und natürlich gute besserung. Er soll mal die Kippen weglassen wenn er wieder auf den Füßen steht.
gruß
Carsten


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. November 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Carsten Heidorn schrieb:


> Hej Jürgen,
> richte bitte auch von mir viele Grüße
> aus und natürlich gute besserung. Er soll mal die Kippen weglassen wenn er wieder auf den Füßen steht.
> gruß
> Carsten


 


Hallo Carsten,#h

jede Kippe, die ich in Zukunft bei ihm sehe,ist eine Beute
des Mülleimers.:m


----------



## okram24 (20. November 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo Jürgen,

danke, dass Du uns hier informiert hast!

Und richte Otto auch von uns (mir und den Jungs) liebe Wünsche aus.

Gruß Marko


----------



## mottejm (21. November 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo Gemeinde,
Hier mal wieder ein vor Ort Bericht.
Erst mal das Wetter: Nebel, Nebel, Nebel. Kaum Wind, 8 - 11 Grad, nur den Himmel oder die Sonne haben wir seit Samstag nicht gesehen.
Heringe sind da, lange nicht so viel wie im Frühjahr. Nur die Seehunde sind echt unglaublich. Wir haben heute in 4 Stunden ca. 60 Heringe gefangen und etwa 20 haben und die Seehunde von der Angel gefressen. Es ist jedesmal ein Kampf wenn ein Fisxhe anbeisst. Wer ist schneller Angler oder Seehund. Die Seehunde verfolgen den Fisch an der Angel bis ca. 3m vor die Mole. Macht echt Spass. Ich hatte auch 2x einen Seehund an der Angel. Am Fisch gebissen und wie ein verrückter mit Fisch und Leine abgezischt.
Ausser uns noch ca. 5 Angler auf der Nordseite und auch etwa 5 an der Südseite. Gefangen wurde überall. Seehunde waren auch überall.
Kurz macht Spass, jetzt noch Sonne und alles ist perfekt.

Motte#h#h#h


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. November 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



mottejm schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde,
> Hier mal wieder ein vor Ort Bericht.
> Erst mal das Wetter: Nebel, Nebel, Nebel. Kaum Wind, 8 - 11 Grad, nur den Himmel oder die Sonne haben wir seit Samstag nicht gesehen.
> Heringe sind da, lange nicht so viel wie im Frühjahr. Nur die Seehunde sind echt unglaublich. Wir haben heute in 4 Stunden ca. 60 Heringe gefangen und etwa 20 haben und die Seehunde von der Angel gefressen. Es ist jedesmal ein Kampf wenn ein Fisxhe anbeisst. Wer ist schneller Angler oder Seehund. Die Seehunde verfolgen den Fisch an der Angel bis ca. 3m vor die Mole. Macht echt Spass. Ich hatte auch 2x einen Seehund an der Angel. Am Fisch gebissen und wie ein verrückter mit Fisch und Leine abgezischt.
> ...


 




Hallo Motte,#h

danke für den Bericht.#6
Ärgere weiter die Seehunde,und schreib darüber.:m


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (21. November 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

unsere familie wünscht otto auch alles gute, wir hoffen alle das du fit bist für nächstes jahr


----------



## Harti (21. November 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hej Mottejm,

berichte mal fleißig weiter!#6
Wir haben im letzten Jahr die gleiche Erfahrung mit den Seehunden gemacht und es war letztendlich nur noch ein Wettkampf mit den Seehunden. Wer ist der schnellere Jäger!|uhoh: Hering hängt, Seehund taucht ab und kurbeln was das Zeug hält, natürlich noch mit Gefühl damit der Hering nicht abfällt. Ich habe es nicht gezählt, aber ich glaube es stand zum Schluss 50:50.

Einmal hat ein Seehund gut 100m geflochtene Schnur mitsamt Hering genommen, ich denke er hat sich in die Schnur eingerollt und ich war kurz vor dem kappen der Leine da hat er sie wieder frei gegeben. Die Rute war kurz davor zu brechen. Also immer Messer in Reichweite aufbewahren, damit die Schnur notfalls gekappt werden kann.

@Otto
ich wünsche Dir gute Besserung. Bin mit Jürgen in Kontakt und melde mich.

Gruss Torsten


----------



## rcarlos (22. November 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Moin Moin,

Bin seit Sonntag in Argab. Da es es ja gleich um die Ecke ist wollte ich hier auch mal berichten.
Waren gestern Nachmittag 3 Stunden zum Brandungsangeln haben 6 schöne dicke Platten gefangen. Alle so um die 30cm aber gut in Futter. Als Köder haben wir Wattwürmer benutzt.
Wetter war gut fast kein Wind aber sehr nebelig.
Vielleicht geht es heute abend wieder los.


----------



## mottejm (22. November 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo, der Seehundkampf geht weiter. Heute waren es bis zu 6 Seehunde die gerne Fisch von der Angel zum Mittagessen haben.
Gefangen haben aber alle, noch 2 Deutsche und ein paar unfreundliche dänische Rentner (die fangen gut).
Manchmal fressen die Seehunde von 10 Fischen 8 weg, dann geht's wieder. Es steht etwa 40 zu 20 für mich.
Gemein ist wenn die Heringe die Fische vom Hacken reissen, dann kann sich der Hacken verbiegen, wenn der aufgebogen ist, dann hält der Hering nicht mehr gut, d.H. es rutschen auch noch viele Heringe vom Hacken ohne Seehund. Darum öfter kontrollieren, wieder was gelernt. Und das ging nicht nur mir so.
Das Wetter wird besser, es war zwar kälter aber Mittag war die Sonne zu sehen.
Kurz: viel Spass, 50 Heringe und zum Feierabend noch Forellen am Put & Take gefangen.
Eben Urlaub,

Motte


----------



## rcarlos (24. November 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo,

Wir waren gestern Nachmittag wieder am Strand von Argab.
Super Wetter und viele Bisse. Insgesamt Hatten wir 15 Platten,davon waren aber nur 4 zu gebrauchen.
Alle Fische haben wir auf Wattwurm gefangen.


----------



## Balouderbaer (24. November 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo Jürgen,

vielen Dank für die Information!
Wir hoffen, dass Otto auf dem Weg der Besserung ist!

@Otto 

Hallo Otto,
wir wünschen Dir die besten Genesungswünsche, schau das Du wieder auf die Beine kommst!

Nicole, Laura und Manfred


----------



## mottejm (24. November 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo Gemeinde,
ein neuer Situationsbericht von der Schleusse.
Gestern und heute ging gar nix. Gestern wurden noch ein paar gefangen, aber heute war tote Hose.
Das Wetter hat sich geändert. Wir haben Wind vom Meer, der Nebel ist weg und es gab ein paar Tropfen Regen, aber es ist immernoch 10-12 Grad warm.
Gestern früh haben wir es ein halbe Stunde versucht, nix.
Wir sind für 2 Stunden an den Put & Take nach No. Schöne Anlage, wir haben auch gefangen. Nachmittag nochmal zur Schleusse. Eine halbe Stunde, 1 Hering. Also nach Hause in den Pool.
Heute morgen wieder an die Schleusse. Dort haben wir 3 deutsche Angler getroffen. Es ging wied nix. wir haben es nicht versucht. Wasser total aufgewühlt, keine Seehunde und Meerwind.
Also wieder nach No. Ergebnis: Die Mitgebrachte Kühltuhe ist voll mit Forellen, auch Goldforellen (schöne Fische).
Wir haben uns Kundig gemacht. Die Eingebohrenen sagen wenn die Schleusse offen war, das war gestern Nacht, dann gibt es ca. 12 Stunden fast keine Heringe. Der Fisch schwimmt in den Fjord zum Laichen und es müssen sich erst wieder neue Schwärme sammeln, die auf Einlass warten.
Wann die Schleussen geöffnet werden kann keiner genau sagen, das hängt angeblich am Salzgehalt des Wassers im Fjord. Ist das Wasser zu Salzig, dann machen die die Schleussen bei Ebbe auf,damit das Wasser rausfliesst, bei zu sehnig Salz andersrum.
Der Öffnungsbefehl kommt wohl von mehreren Salzgehaltmessstationen im Fjord.
Hoffentlich hält das Wetter morgen noch und es giebt wieder Hering. Für das Wochende ist Sturm angesagt.

Motte


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. November 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo zusammen,

ich soll euch alle herzlich von Otto grüßen.#h#h#h
Er hat mittlerweile 2  erfolgreiche OP`s hinter sich.
Vermutlich wird sich noch eine weitere anschliessen,aber
es wird wohl ein glückliches Ende geben.:m
Gebt dem alten Büffel seine Zeit,spätestens in ein paar Wochen werdet ihr wieder von ihm hören.


----------



## porscher (24. November 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

dann drücken wir mal alle die daumen!


----------



## Michael_05er (25. November 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo Jürgen,
auch von mir gute Genesung an Otto. Das klingt ja schon besser, dann sollte er ja wieder auf die Beine kommen. Ich drücke die Daumen!
Michael


----------



## LAC (29. November 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo Jungs - danke fuer eure zeilen, ich lebe noch und warte auf die 3. op -wird schon klappen.
Habe dem arzt gesagt, dass ich fische im kopf sehe wenn ich die augen oeffne - da sagte er zu mir, ob ich schon im anglerboard war, nein sagte ich, dann ist es blutleere im gehirn|supergri

Ich kann wirklicl vom glueck spechen - nur 4 prozent haben dieses , jetzt schaffe wir auch noch dieletzte huerde,
Grss und macht euch keine gedanken - entweder ich oder ein anderer wird berichten wie es ausgeht.
Gruss


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. November 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs - danke fuer eure zeilen, ich lebe noch und warte auf die 3. op -wird schon klappen.
> Habe dem arzt gesagt, dass ich fische im kopf sehe wenn ich die augen oeffne - da sagte er zu mir, ob ich schon im anglerboard war, nein sagte ich, dann ist es blutleere im gehirn|supergri
> 
> Ich kann wirklicl vom glueck spechen - nur 4 prozent haben dieses , jetzt schaffe wir auch noch dieletzte huerde,
> ...


 



Otto,#h

mir wäre lieber,wenn du es tun würdest.Ich habe immer so nahe am Wasser gebaut.|rolleyes


----------



## anschmu (29. November 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs - danke fuer eure zeilen, ich lebe noch und warte auf die 3. op -wird schon klappen.
> Habe dem arzt gesagt, dass ich fische im kopf sehe wenn ich die augen oeffne - da sagte er zu mir, ob ich schon im anglerboard war, nein sagte ich, dann ist es blutleere im gehirn|supergri
> 
> Ich kann wirklicl vom glueck spechen - nur 4 prozent haben dieses , jetzt schaffe wir auch noch dieletzte huerde,
> ...



Moin ! Drücke beide Daumen #h ! Will dich ja nächstes Jahr auch mal persönlich kennenlernen ! Gruß Andreas :m


----------



## Angelprofesor (29. November 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

#hHallo Otto altes haus wie schön etwas von dir zu lesen, alles gute wünschen dir Anna und Vladi. #6#g


----------



## Michael_05er (29. November 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Weiter alles Gute, Otto. Ich bin nächstes Jahr drei Wochen in Argab, da muss mindestens einmal Kaffetrinken und gemeinsam angeln drin sein, was soll ich da sonst tun?! Ich will die Geschichte (und viele wilde andere Geschichten) von Dir selber hören!
Viele Grüße
Michael


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (29. November 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

otto lass die schwestern in ruhe, weisst ja hita hita :m


----------



## goeddoek (29. November 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



anschmu schrieb:


> Moin ! Drücke beide Daumen #h ! Will dich ja nächstes Jahr auch mal persönlich kennenlernen ! Gruß Andreas :m




Dito - habe nie Vorsätze für's neue Jahr, erst recht keine guten. Nur die "weite Reise" zu den Jütländern steht für das nächste Jahr an. Also, Otto - weitermachen  :m


----------



## Harti (29. November 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs - danke fuer eure zeilen, ich lebe noch und warte auf die 3. op -wird schon klappen.
> Habe dem arzt gesagt, dass ich fische im kopf sehe wenn ich die augen oeffne - da sagte er zu mir, ob ich schon im anglerboard war, nein sagte ich, dann ist es blutleere im gehirn|supergri
> 
> Ich kann wirklicl vom glueck spechen - nur 4 prozent haben dieses , jetzt schaffe wir auch noch dieletzte huerde,
> ...



Hallo Otto,
ich freue mich riesig wieder von dir zu hören und wünsche dir alles Gute!#h

Gruss 
Torsten


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. November 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> otto lass die schwestern in ruhe, *weisst ja hita hita* :m


 


Wo wohnst denn du,#c
das heisst doch "Bunga Bunga".:m


----------



## LAC (30. November 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo, fabi und juergen, ihr habt nur eins im kopf, mit hita hita und bunga wumba, die schwester sagte mir, das ehoeht den blutdruck - ich fuehle es schon - wie es pocht.

Torsten, ich glaube, dass wir alles im griff bekommen , jedoch sah es ganz wild aus, nach den berichten der arzte, sie hatten mich schon abgeschrieben.Es geht also aufwaerts und nun warte ich auf die nachste operation. 

Freue mich, dass in hvide sande die heringe noch da sind - natuerlich auch die seehunde, jetzt wird der angler doppelt gefordert einmal vom fang und dass er den fisch den seehunden nicht ueberlaesst Es muessen jetzt ganz neue turbo rollen entwickelt werden speziell fuer Hvide sande.
Die seehunde koennte man so dressieren, dass sie soagr aus dem wasser kommen und mit frauchen und kinder an den tischen auf der fjordseite zusammen ein brotzeit machen - papa liefert die fische. Un d sie erkennen sofort einen angler, der reichlich faengt - sie haben ein guten geruchssinn.


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. November 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> Hallo, fabi und juergen, ihr habt nur eins im kopf, mit hita hita und bunga wumba, die schwester sagte mir, das ehoeht den blutdruck - ich fuehle es schon - wie es pocht.
> 
> Torsten, ich glaube, dass wir alles im griff bekommen , jedoch sah es ganz wild aus, nach den berichten der arzte, sie hatten mich schon abgeschrieben.Es geht also aufwaerts und nun warte ich auf die nachste operation.
> 
> ...


 

Otto,#h

das sollte doch eine Aufgabe für dich sein.Auf Grund des Blutdrucks ist doch "Bunga Bunga" für dich vorerst gestrichen.


----------



## Angelprofesor (30. November 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Otto,#h
> 
> *das sollte doch eine Aufgabe für dich sein.Auf Grund des Blutdrucks ist doch "Bunga Bunga" für dich vorerst gestrichen*.


 
#h Ha ha ha , Bonga bonga, no per te mio Otto, Wandhund dressur ist das richtige und ohne Zigaretten, ab und zu so einen kleinen Schnepärken Si si Segnor. #g
Gruß
Vladi


----------



## elwiss (30. November 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> Hallo, fabi und juergen, ihr habt nur eins im kopf, mit hita hita und bunga wumba, die schwester sagte mir, das ehoeht den blutdruck - ich fuehle es schon - wie es pocht.
> 
> Torsten, ich glaube, dass wir alles im griff bekommen , jedoch sah es ganz wild aus, nach den berichten der arzte, sie hatten mich schon abgeschrieben.Es geht also aufwaerts und nun warte ich auf die nachste operation.
> 
> ...


 
Mensch Otto, Du altes Ofenrohr !

Mach' da jetzt mal wirklich mal keinen Scheiß.
Die Seehund-Dressur ist nicht so wichtig oder ?
Seh zu daß Du wieder fit wirs t, mit - oda ohne bonga hita...:q

Gruß 

Björn


----------



## Harti (30. November 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> Hallo, fabi und juergen, ihr habt nur eins im kopf, mit hita hita und bunga wumba, die schwester sagte mir, das ehoeht den blutdruck - ich fuehle es schon - wie es pocht.
> 
> Torsten, ich glaube, dass wir alles im griff bekommen , jedoch sah es ganz wild aus, nach den berichten der arzte, sie hatten mich schon abgeschrieben.Es geht also aufwaerts und nun warte ich auf die nachste operation.
> 
> ...



Hallo Otto,

so wie du schreibst, bist du ja schon wieder der "Alte"!#6

Ob nun bonga bonga oder bunga oder hita (was immer das auch ist) ist doch völlig Wurscht. Hauptsache es geht aufwärts mit der Gesundheit. Ein wenig bonga, bunga oder hita kann als Behandlungsmethode bestimmt hilfreich sein und wenn alles nichts bringt gibts ja noch das AB. Da wird dir geholfen!:q

Ich glaube, der Tag wird kommen, an dem die Seehunde so dressiert sind das sie zusammen mit den Anglern eine Brotzeit auf der Fjordseite nehmen. Es ist doch viel einfacher den vollen Eimer mit Heringen leer zu fressen als den einzelnen Hering am Paternoster nachzujagen. Die lernen doch extrem schnell, oder?|kopfkrat

So wie ich lese, plant unser Mod Georg im nächsten Jahr den waghalsigen Schritt von der Ostküste nach Jütland zu machen. Das wär doch mal eine Maßnahme und ein Grund für ein zünftiges Boardietreffen. Das sollten wir unbedingt im Auge behalten! :g

Viele Grüße
Torsten


----------



## volkerm (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo Otto,

schön, dass Du Deinen Humor behalten hast und noch lebst!

Weiter so, nicht dass die Unnormalen zu schnell aussterben.

Grüße und gute Besserung!!!

Volker


----------



## Torskfisk (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Mensch Otto, auch von mir alles Gute halt die Ohren steif alter Seebär!!
Wir wollen noch ganz lange deine Geschichten hören und auch mal live mit dir an der Schleuse stehen!!


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo zusammen,#h

hier von mir die letzte Info über Otto. Er durfte heute das Krankenhaus verlassen,ist aber immer noch sehr schwer angeschlagen.|rolleyes
Wenn alles gut geht,dann wird er sich in den nächsten 2 Wochen im Board zurück melden.
Den alten "Hansdampf" in allen Lebenslagen gibt es dann 
aber nicht mehr.
Nehmt bitte etwas Rücksicht auf ihn.:m Solch tolle Fragen wie: Otto, wie wird das Wetter,oder um wieviel Uhr beissen die Heringe,die sollten etwas zurück gestellt werden.
Lassen wir ihm Zeit Gesund zu werden.


----------



## Angelprofesor (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

#hHallo Jürgen, 
             danke für die Info über Otto's zustand, wir werden ihm alle Zeit der Welt geben, hauptsache er wird wieder gesund. 
Alles gute für Otto und schönen gruß an dich mein Freund.#g
Vladi


----------



## volkerm (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Jürgen,

Du meinst doch hoffentlich nicht, dass das Walross hier mit Samthandschuhen angefasst wird.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



volkerma schrieb:


> Jürgen,
> 
> Du meinst doch hoffentlich nicht, dass das Walross hier mit Samthandschuhen angefasst wird.
> 
> ...


 



Doch Volker,#h

genau das meine ich. :m


----------



## naazraal (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

und auch jemand mal ne neue meldung was das Angeln dort angeht ? Bin nächste Woche in Dk wollte da meine angel bissl ins wasser halten.
Lohnt sich oder nicht ?


----------



## Angelprofesor (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



naazraal schrieb:


> und auch jemand mal ne neue meldung was das Angeln dort angeht ? Bin nächste Woche in Dk wollte da meine angel bissl ins wasser halten.
> Lohnt sich oder nicht ?


 
#h Ich wünsche dir guten fang, war 2005 anfang Dezember in Hvide Sande und habe gut gefangen, ohne ansturm und fast ohne Robben.#:
Gruß aus Berlin
Vladi


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



			
				naazraal;3496071[COLOR=red schrieb:
			
		

> *]und auch jemand mal ne neue meldung was das Angeln dort angeht ?*[/COLOR] Bin nächste Woche in Dk wollte da meine angel bissl ins wasser halten.
> Lohnt sich oder nicht ?


 


Schön,dass du auch im AB bist, und dich vorstellst.Wie du siehst,ist anscheinend zur Zeit niemand dort.
Aber wir freuen uns auf deinen Fangbericht.:m


----------



## LAC (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo Jungs
op gut uerstanden alles klar, bin aus dem keankenmhaus  Gruss


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs
> op gut uerstanden alles klar, bin aus dem keankenmhaus Gruss


 


Otto,#h

hattest du eine Hand-OP? |supergri


----------



## Angelprofesor (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs
> op gut uerstanden alles klar, bin aus dem keankenmhaus Gruss


 

#h Otto altes haus, schön das es dir wieder besser geht, alles gute und bleibe uns lange erhalten.#6

Gruß aus Berlin
          Vladi


----------



## rainzor (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo Otto,

auch von mir alles Gute und werd' schnell wieder gesund.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Uwe_H (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs
> op gut uerstanden alles klar, bin aus dem keankenmhaus  Gruss



Schön zu lesen Otto!!!

Dann bleib mal auf dem Weg der guten Besserung und sieh zu, dass Du wieder fit wirst. 

Liebe Grüße nach Lydum auch an Inge!


----------



## goeddoek (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs
> op gut uerstanden alles klar, bin aus dem keankenmhaus  Gruss



Yess - das wollte ich lesen :m

Weiterhin gute Besserung und liebe Grüße #h


----------



## carpfreak1990 (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs
> op gut uerstanden alles klar, bin aus dem keankenmhaus Gruss


 

Hey Otto,

Das ist gut, weiterhin gute besserung.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## LAC (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo Jungs ,
bin inzwischen wieder in dänemark - fühle mich gut und mit den medikamenten die ich täglich nehmen muss und mit den gerätschaften die sie mir im körper eingesetzt haben,  sagte der arzt, könnte ich jetzt 100 jahre alt werden - darf jedoch dann keine frau ansehen 
Spaß beiseite, habe wirklich glück gehabt und nur 4 % überleben dieses, nach aussagen der ärzte. Jetzt werde ich etwas mehr angeln gehen - das entspannt und etwas mehr fisch essen, das soll gesund sein. Es läuft also alles weiter, wie gehabt.

Zum wetter hier: der erste schnee ist gefallen und wir haben 2 grad. Ich glauibe, dass man noch heringe in hvide sande angeln kann. Hört sich zwar verrückt an, jedoch vor jahren habe ich sie um die weihnachtstage noch gefangen, wobei die temperaturen, da kälter waren.

Gruß


----------



## LAC (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Otto,#h
> 
> hattest du eine Hand-OP? |supergri



Hallo Jürgen,
das sieht so aus, jedoch kann ich meine finger noch bestens bewegen. Bei einem inder saß ich im internet cafe - kaum licht und die tastatur in italien ist etwas anders - wollte sie erst verbessern, als ich den müll sah, jedoch zeit kostet in dieses geschäften geld - habe sie ohne verbesserung abgeschickt, jetzt können alle glauben ich bin etwas daneben - nicht schlimm. 
Fhle mich ganz gut dabei  - gruß


----------



## Angelprofesor (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs ,
> bin inzwischen wieder in dänemark - fühle mich gut und mit den medikamenten die ich täglich nehmen muss und mit den gerätschaften die sie mir im körper eingesetzt haben, sagte der arzt, könnte ich jetzt 100 jahre alt werden - darf jedoch dann keine frau ansehen
> Spaß beiseite, habe wirklich glück gehabt und nur 4 % überleben dieses, nach aussagen der ärzte. Jetzt werde ich etwas mehr angeln gehen - das entspannt und etwas mehr fisch essen, das soll gesund sein. Es läuft also alles weiter, wie gehabt.
> 
> ...


 

#hHallo Otto, schön das du wieder zuhause bist und das es dir gut geht, bitte achte auf dich man lebt nur einmal. #:
Gruß aus Berlin
     Vladi


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo Otto,#h

denke auch an den *Hvide Sande 2012* Thread. Hat zwar noch ein paar Tage Zeit,aber wir brauchen die Laberkiste.:m


----------



## LAC (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Angelprofesor schrieb:


> #hHallo Otto, schön das du wieder zuhause bist und das es dir gut geht, bitte achte auf dich man lebt nur einmal. #:
> Gruß aus Berlin
> Vladi



Hallo Vladi - ich lebe zweimal, so hat der arzt es gesagt. War ja schon tot, aber noch ein bischen warm 

@ Jürgen 
ich denke dran - auch dieser 2011 thread kann ja eine steigerung aufweisen - wenn prozentual der fischbestand sich so in hvide sande vermehren würde, dann wäre es der hammer und wir würden nur fotos sehen und über fangergebnisse informiert. Ist aber nicht der fall, also träumen wir von den kapitalen fängen und halten uns gegenseitig durch postings warm - was will man sonst machen bei dieser jahreszeit - die finger müssen geschmeidig bleiben, damit man ganz schnell die rolle bewegen kann, um den hering auch landen zu können, bevor ein seehund ihn sich schnappt.|supergri
Jürgen, solch eine laberkiste ist ja nicht schlecht, hier läuft doch alle ganz locker ab, wobei auch gute informtionen dort eingebracht wurden. Wenn ich bedenke, dass es sich hauptsächlich hier nur um den hering und hornhecht dreht, ist dieser thread schon gewaltig. Wobei hvide sande für mich, zu den besten fangplätzen in europa zählt, wenn es um den hornhecht geht - ich zähle ihn sogar zum besten, da ich keinen platz kenne, wo solche hornhecht schwärme vorkommen. Das ist schon etwas besonderes und ich kann es auch verstehen, dass dort ganz schnell ein laie eine angel kauft und es auch mal versuchen will, dieses betrachte ich als normal.


----------



## Michael_05er (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo Otto, ich freue mich auch, dass Du wieder auf den Beinen bist. Pass gut auf Dich auf und komm zu Kräften.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## naazraal (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

guten morgen , Sitze noch in meinem warmen Haueschen . Werden nun noch essen und Dan mal in HS schauen Ob noch Herringe Lust haben zu Beweis . Temp ist so um die Null Grad , zur Zeit Trocken melde mich Dan wieder


----------



## LAC (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



naazraal schrieb:


> guten morgen , Sitze noch in meinem warmen Haueschen . Werden nun noch essen und Dan mal in HS schauen Ob noch Herringe Lust haben zu Beweis . Temp ist so um die Null Grad , zur Zeit Trocken melde mich Dan wieder



naazraal, ich hoffe du hast einige heringe überlisten können - zu dieser zeit habe ich sie meistens zur seeseite direkt an der mauer über grund gefangen. Berichte mal wie es gelaufen ist.
Gruß


----------



## LAC (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



naazraal schrieb:


> guten morgen , Sitze noch in meinem warmen Haueschen . Werden nun noch essen und Dan mal in HS schauen Ob noch Herringe Lust haben zu Beweis . Temp ist so um die Null Grad , zur Zeit Trocken melde mich Dan wieder



naazraal, du wolltest dich doch melden bzw. berichten - hoffe ja nicht dass der sturm dich weggeblasen hat. Wie sah es denn aus, konnte man bei dem wind angeln oder nicht.  Melde dich mal - möchte gerne wissen ob noch heringe da sind.


----------



## pinkys_brain (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo Hvide Sande Profis,

ich habe kurzfristig bei ein paar Freunden und meinem Bruder einen Platz in ihrem Ferienhaus i.d.n. von Hvide Sande über Silvester angeboten bekommen. Dies ist zwar nicht als Angelurlaub geplant, aber wenn ich schon mal da bin wollte ich auch die Köder ins Wasser halten.
Möchte dort Spinnfischen, MeFo hat ja Schonzeit. Aber kann ich auf ungefähr Höhe Hvide Sande auch im Fjord spinnen? Ist das dort überhaupt erlaubt zur Zeit wegen MeFo Gefahr? Und ist das sinnig, da der Fjord ja unglaublich flach auf den ersten paar hundert Metern ist?

Danke!


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Otto du hast mich gestern echt GLÜCKLICH gemacht, was meinst wie wir erleichtert waren wo das Telefon ging und ich gesehen habe das du es bist.

Also doch schön Lagerfeuer und ne Flasche Havana.

mfg Fabi


----------



## LAC (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Fabi, freut mich zu hören. 
Mit dem lagerfeuer ist ja schon eine feste einrichtung geworden. 
Flaschenweise alkohol, wie dein havana, soll ich meiden sagen die ärzte, wobei ich mal ein 1/2 glas wein trinken darf, mich dann jedoch nur auf eine frau konzentrieren sollte, sonst läuft der schrittmacher auf hochtouren und ich stehe unter spannung, dass mir die augen aus dem kopf springen wie: http://www.djfl.de/entertainment/stars/m/marty_feldman/ 
Das kann dann ganz schön daneben gehen - da die gedanken die man hat, nicht der realität entsprechen, deshalb meide ich alkohol, will mir ja nicht selbst was vormachen.

@ pinkis-brain
Natürlich kannst du über sylvester im fjord spinnen, aber wie du schon selbst erwähnt hast, ist der fjord flach d.h. 50% der wasserfläche vom fjord ist nicht tiefer als ein meter. Im südlichen bereich in höhe von nymindegab kannst du spinnen auf barsch - sollte jedoch eine kältefront über dänemark ziehen, friert der fjord zu und du kannst die eisangelei betreiben - ist jedoch sehr gefährlich. Vielleicht kannst du auch noch einige heringe landen an der schleuse.


----------



## pinkys_brain (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



> @ pinkis-brain
> Natürlich kannst du über sylvester im fjord spinnen, aber wie du schon selbst erwähnt hast, ist der fjord flach d.h. 50% der wasserfläche vom fjord ist nicht tiefer als ein meter. Im südlichen bereich in höhe von nymindegab kannst du spinnen auf barsch - sollte jedoch eine kältefront über dänemark ziehen, friert der fjord zu und du kannst die eisangelei betreiben - ist jedoch sehr gefährlich. Vielleicht kannst du auch noch einige heringe landen an der schleuse.



Super, ich danke dir für deine Antwort!

Dann hoffe ich auf warme Weihnacht und Silvester. |supergri


----------



## Michael_05er (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

@pinkys-brain: Forellenseen sind ja nicht jedermanns Sache, aber an den Dänischen Forellenseen ist im allgemeinen Spinnfischen auch erlaubt. Da kann man dann mal mit der Ultra-Light-Ausrüstung losziehen. Ist vielleicht nicht so das "Puff-Gefühl" wie mit Powerbait, und eine dicke Regenbognerin macht da schon mächtig Alarm.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## pinkys_brain (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> @pinkys-brain: Forellenseen sind ja nicht jedermanns Sache, aber an den Dänischen Forellenseen ist im allgemeinen Spinnfischen auch erlaubt. Da kann man dann mal mit der Ultra-Light-Ausrüstung losziehen. Ist vielleicht nicht so das "Puff-Gefühl" wie mit Powerbait, und eine dicke Regenbognerin macht da schon mächtig Alarm.
> Grüße,
> Michael



Danke für deine Antwort.
Forellenseen sind nicht wirklich meins, aber ich werd es im Hinterkopf behalten, falls im Fjord nichts geht. Dass man dort Spinnangeln darf ist auf jedenfall schon mal interessant! #6

Gruß,

Till


----------



## LAC (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



pinkys_brain schrieb:


> Danke für deine Antwort.
> Forellenseen sind nicht wirklich meins, aber ich werd es im Hinterkopf behalten, falls im Fjord nichts geht. Dass man dort Spinnangeln darf ist auf jedenfall schon mal interessant! #6
> 
> Gruß,
> ...



Till, bedenke jedoch, dass diese put&take anlagen schon bei den geringsten minus temperaturen zufrieren - dieses ist beim fjord nicht der fall - außerdem wird der besatz wohl nicht der beste sein, da kaum in der jetzigen zeit geangelt wird  d.h. keine geldeinnahmen fließen und zur weihnachtszeit - da ist zwar fast hochsaison - die meisten touristen unterm weihnachtsbaum sitzen.


----------



## pinkys_brain (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



LAC schrieb:


> Till, bedenke jedoch, dass diese put&take anlagen schon bei den geringsten minus temperaturen zufrieren - dieses ist beim fjord nicht der fall - außerdem wird der besatz wohl nicht der beste sein, da kaum in der jetzigen zeit geangelt wird  d.h. keine geldeinnahmen fließen und zur weihnachtszeit - da ist zwar fast hochsaison - die meisten touristen unterm weihnachtsbaum sitzen.



Danke für einen weiteren Tipp!
Hoffentlich wollen ein paar Winterbarsche beißen.
Wenn allerdings nicht kann ich mich bestimmt auch toll in der Sauna entspannen und mit dem Hund spazierengehen.


----------



## LAC (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*



pinkys_brain schrieb:


> Danke für einen weiteren Tipp!
> Hoffentlich wollen ein paar Winterbarsche beißen.
> Wenn allerdings nicht kann ich mich bestimmt auch toll in der Sauna entspannen und mit dem Hund spazierengehen.



So locker solltest Du es auch sehen, sonst verkrampft sich alles. Wobei ich dir noch einen tipp geben möchte für die winterbarsche. Die angelstelle in nymindegab bei den esehäusern -hier ein link
http://www.lydumartcenter.com/ferienhaeuser/ese.html 
ist zwar nicht die beste, jedoch kann man sie mit dem fahrzeug gut erreichen. Die häuiser sind offen und schützen vor schnee, regen und kälte, dort kannst du auch grillen und im ganz rechten haus, ist eine toilette. 
Hier solltest du mal von den hölzernen anlegestellen auf winterbarsch mit einem heringsvorfach gehen. Erstens kannst du damit gezielt werfen, sogar weitwürfe bis zur anderen Schilfkante vornehmen und so förmlich die barsche suchen - hast du sie gefunden, geht es schlag auf schlag.
Hört sich zwar alles verrückt an was ich poste und einige werden denken, der spinnt, aber glaub es mir, ich bin nicht bescheuert, es funkioniert.
Gruß


----------



## pinkys_brain (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Super, vielen Dank für den Insider Tipp!

Ich mag den Hvide Sande Thread!:vik:


Freue mich schon richtig.


----------



## LAC (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hallo,
inzwischen habe ich den hvide sande thread 2012 eröffnet, da ich in den nächsten tagen nicht mehr die möglichkeit dazu habe. Dieser 2011 thread, wird jedoch noch bis zum jahresende laufen.
Ich möchte mich bedanken für die vielen fachlichen und farbenfrohe postings.
Momentan ist ja kaum einer vor ort bzw. am angeln, wobei das wetter ideal ist. Über weihnachten werden die ersten angler sicherlich hier eintreffen und berichten.

Ich wünsche allen eine frohes weihnachtsfest und würde mich freuen, wenn der hvide sande thread 2012 so besucht bzw. farbenfroh wird, wie dieser.

Gruß aus dänemark


----------



## anschmu (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Moin ! Auch von mir euch allen ein Frohes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsc ins neue Jahr ! und Otto dir weiterhin gute Gesundheit ! Gruß Andreas


----------



## Michael_05er (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Ich wünsche auch allen ein frohes Fest und schöne Feiertage. Einen guten Rutsch ins fangreiche Jahr 2012 sowieso, und natürlich auch Gesundheit. Ich hoffe, ich sehe den ein oder andern im nächsten Sommer (mal wieder) persönlich...

Habe gerade gelesen, dass die Heringsquote für die deutsche Nordsee erhöht wurde: http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/natur/0,1518,804530,00.html

Hoffen wir mal, dass in HS noch was übrig bleibt...
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## eislander (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Wünsche allen ein geruhsames Weihnachtsfest sowie ein gutes und von Katastrophen freies Jahr.
Gruß  Eislander


----------



## goeddoek (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Hej Mädels und Jungs #h


Ich wünsche Euch auch allen ein frohes Fest und einen guten Rutsch in ein neues Jahr voller Angelabenteuer #h


----------



## Angelprofesor (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

#h Liebe Gemeinde, 

Frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch in das Neue Jahr 2012 wünscht euch Vladi.#a#g


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2011*

Wünsche Frohe Weihnachten und alles gute fürs Jahr 2012


----------

